# One Piece RP: The Great Age Of Pirates Signup & OOC Convo Thread



## Zetta (Jun 14, 2008)

*The Plot:*

Wealth. Fame. Power. One man had it all! The Pirate King, Gold Roger. His words at the stake drove men to the sea. "My treasure? It's yours if you want it! You'll just have to find it first. I hid everything I had...in One Piece."

Men, seeking romance and adventure, all head to the sea. Now begins... THE GREAT AGE OF PIRATES!

*Rules:* When you start, you'll have to make a pirate.

You have to decide where you will start. Be reasonable. All new pirates start in one of the blue seas. East, South, West and North

Extra rule: Since the game has progressed, you are allowed to start on an island past the Grand Line that someone has visited during the RP. This to make sure new players can join the veterans more easily.

Marines can start on any island of the Grand Line. Remember, Marine profiles will be judged more strictly because it allows your character to start anywhere and usually at high level.

Use your common sense and you'll be fine.


*Spoiler*: _Character Template_ 



*Character Template*

Name: Your name. Pick something piratey. 

Age: How old you are.

Starting Location: Where you start. People in the same crew start at the same place.

Appearance: How you look. Try to be indepth since that always helps the feel.

Personality: How your character thinks and responds. Also add what your alignment is. IE: 
-Lawful Good/Neutral Good/Chaotic Good
-Lawful Neutral/Neutral/Chaotic Neutral
-Lawful Evil/Neutral Evil/Chaotic Evil

Bio/History: What has your character done and who is he currently. The more indepth the better. Explain also your reason for pirating/being a marine.

Crew: Give the name and short description of your crew. People who are part of the same crew will start together and new crewmates can join at the captain's discretion. The number of crewmates also defines your boat.
Marines have squads instead of crew and the same things apply to them.

Try and form crews before we start in this thread and then edit your character template with the correct info. It'll be more fun that way. 

Boat: What boat you have. Marine always have a Marine HQ version of a boat. Smexuke  This will help you decide. Yet again, be reasonable. Don't grab a massive Galleon if there's only two of you.

Also describe how it looks and what special mods it has. Be reasonable here.

Marines can also have their ride pimped at Enies Lobby and Marijoa.

Job/Occupation: Pirate/Marine

Weapons: Choose your weapon and fighting style. Try to be original.

Items items your character currently has.

Moves: Your moves including name and effect

Bounty: Bounties get issued every saturday and will be raised according to your actions.

Devil Fruit: If you have it, explain what it does. Remember that you'll start of with the fruit in it's basic form. Remember it took Luffy 3 arcs before he perfected his Gomu Gomu no Gatling.

Color: What color dialog you will be using in the RP so its easy to distinguish the different RP'ers in there.




Post your templates below and let the Great Age of Pirates begin! 

*Current RPers:*
Zorokiller (Zorokiller)
Zerithros R. Zetta (Zetta)
Paegun Collaart (Kuguryo)
Henry Tudor (Captain Apoo)
Joseph Rodgers (InIchi)
Krillon Jackheart (Darthsauron)
Wilhelm Lombard (Sasori-Puppet#23)
Sammeul Livingston Kuzan (The Bloody Nine) 
Bolt Fly (The_sloth)
Blackbeard (Teach)
James Danziker the Red Monkey (Kiba Inuzuka)
Zooey aka. Lady Blade aka. Avenger-chan (Herczeg)
De D. Dee (MrChubz)
Jim Hawkins (Strawhat4life)
David Archer (DB_Explorer) 
Jacob Archer (Dragontrapper)
Zarakira of the Deadly Zs. (Zarakira)
John (Herczeg)
Sanyouji Tsurugi (Zorokiller)
Bryan De’Gall (InfIchi)
Sergei Ganske (Captain Apoo)
Belle Canto (the_sloth)
Captain Tew (Vagrant Tom)
Lt. Commander Zane "Deadeye" Garrick (Strawhat4life)
Sarah Medes (DB_Explorer)
Sebastian (Sebastian)
Commander William “Bulldog” Nelson (DB_Explorer)
Hana Natsu (InfIchi)
Lt. Samuel Arkins (Strawhat4life)
Dante Achino (Vergil)
Tabitha (Zorokiller)
Eric Jager (Kiba Inuzuka)
Kai (Strawhat4life)
Adelbert Von Croix (Zetta)
Mercury Novabent (Zorokiller)
Usagi (Zorokiller)
Torall Jackheart aka V (Darthsauron)
Annie The Kid (Strawhat4life)
Sooyoung (Koguryo)
Gavin Mcloud (BigD)
Beverly Clemens (Strawhat4life)
Ace of Clubs (Cursed Panda)
Rivers "Metal Fingers" (Smacky The Frog)
Rachel Clow *(Dragontrapper)*
Cornelia Wellington DB_Explorer
The Shinkigen Kishi (Villian group)

The signup thread is where we'll keep the list of characters and also where you can discuss pre-game what crew you want to join and shit.

The RP itself will be held in a second thread. 

Current Bounties:
*By Order of the Marine HQ*

The following bounties have been issued to these pirates.

The Shinkigen Kishi


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 14, 2008)

*Name:* Zorokiller
*Current location:* Past the Reverse Mountain
*Age:* 1

*Starting point:* East Blue 

Appearance: Like a onigiri but with the face of Zoro and a pair of hands and feet.

*Personality:* a calm, honourfull and strict person, snaps when somebody doesn't have onigiri. Has no sense of direction and a low attention span.
Alignment: Neutral

*Bio/History:* Was a normal onigiri made by a little girl named Rika until a certain mysterious person gave him the Zoro Zoro akuma no mi and he became a walking and talking onigiri. 
He became a wandering onigiri on a journey to find this person who brought him to life and to let everyone enjoy the greatness that onigiri is. (Not really but he is finding this person)

*Crew: * Is a crew with Zetta and Jim Hawkins "The Awesome Sauce Pirates"

*Boat:* The Errant Bentou Harbinger. The Awesome Sauce Pirates have recently "acquired" a large caravel class ship. It has several cannons and is nigh uncatchable on the open water. 

*Job/Occupation:* Pirate onigiri swordsman

*Weapons:* Uses two nameless katana and the Amatsu Gohan-ryu style (Heavenly Rice discipline) 

*Techniques:*
Two-sword techniques
-Katsuobushi Giri (skipjack tuna slash)
A straighforward slash which cuts the opponent with a cross pattern
-Katsuobushi Odori Giri (skipjack tuna leaping slash)
Jumps up and leaps down slashing with both swords
-Katsuobushi Umami Giri (skipjack tuna savory slash)
A advanced form of the standard attack. 
which cuts in all 8 directions like two crosses combined
-Katsuobushi shiza-katto (skipjack tuna scissor cut)
uses his two swords to slash in the opposite direction horizontally like a scissor
-Katsuobushi Suishin (skipjack tuna propulsion)
Uses his two swords as a sort propulsion engine for a boat by spinning them around quickly in the water.

Ranged
-Umeboshi hou (dried apricot cannon)
A ranged attack that uses both swords to cut the air in such a manner 
that the wind cuts the opponent

One-sword techniques
-Shiozake Giri (salted salmon slash)
A slash which goes from down to up vertically to slash the opponent in whole length
-Shiozake Odori Giri (salted salmon leaping slash)
the same as the Katsuobushi version but uses 1 sword instead of 2. 

Ranged
-Umeboshi shougekiha (dried apricot shockwave)
The users hits the ground in a manner a shockwave comes in a straightline forward in 
which it cuts anything it hits

*Devil Fruit:* Zoro Zoro akuma no mi. a zoan devilfruit which resembles the human human devilfruit but makes the owner look somewhat like Roronoa Zoro and have the potention to have his fighting ability.
_Forms_: 
Onigiri Point- Becomes a regular onigiri which can't do anything, when all of his power is depleted he is in this form and will be helpless for a while.
Hybrid Point- Becomes a walking and talking Onigiri with the face of Roronoa Zoro he has arms and legs he can fight well in this form and is most of the time in this form.
Marimo Point- Takes the shape of Roronoa Zoro with a rice-like hair and a small black patch of seaweed. He is in this form when he needs to blend in a crowd and take a low-profile, in this form he can really fight well but it's hard to maintain this form.

Bounty: 10.000.000 Belli

*Color:* Green


----------



## Zetta (Jun 14, 2008)

*Character Template*

*Name:* Zerithros R. Zetta (Zetta for short)

*Age:* 26

*Starting Location*: West Blue

*Appearance:* Red flaming hair. Fairly long and thin. An angular face with some tatoos on it. Powerful arms and legs. Black suit with whole left in the middle for my peks.
*
Personality:* Chaotic Neutral. Zetta will feel no qualm in going over the law to meet his goals and taking a few lives. He does draw the line at killing innocents. He is fiercely protective of his nakama and will fight to the end if one of them is insulted. He's ultimate goal is that of Pirate King but that goal is far off. Currently,he wants to reach the Grand Line and become a powerful pirate. He also wants to attract a crew of good nakama to aid him in his quest.

*Bio/History: *Orphaned as an infant, he was left to fend for himself. He was lucky however, to one day find the Gar Gar no mi on the beach of Polero Island. He didn't know what it was for though and while dying of hunger, he ate it. The Devil Fruit immediatley marked him as one of the more feared men of West Blue. However it had no effect for some reason. He couldn't swim anymore, but he hadn't gained any power. 

He worked under a pirate named Montolio for some time. He was retired and had a swordfighting school. There Zetta learned fencing and was known for his dual rapier technique. He eventually graduated at the age of twelve and became an instructor. Montolio had taken a shine to the boy and taught him the finer points of navigation, physics and subterfuge. Here, he learned the saying that would shape his life. Why fight when you can speak? 

On Polero Island, on the eve of his 18th birthday, he met a girl and not long after, they were living together. His job supported her and they lived happily for several years. However one day, tragedy struck. He came home one day, to find his wife heavily wounded. Apparently, pirates had wanted to recruit the Devil Fruit user of Polero Island and when they couldn't find him, decided to find the closest women to rape and plunder. She was it.

He dieing words were:" Don't mourn for me, you're still young. Go, see the world and do me proud!"

In his rage, the Gar Gar no mi activated. Finding the pirates, the Gar Gar no mi allowed him to defeat them effortlessly. He later went to Montolio and asked him what he should do. Montolio entrusted him with his long coat and two cutlasses and told him to listen to what his heart told him. Remembering his beloved's words, he stole their ship and headed out to the world of adventure. His goal? Nothing less than King of all Pirates! 

*Crew:* The Awesome Sauce Pirates. A pirate crew created by Zerithros R. Zetta. Cares a lot for it's nakama. The crewmates all have one thing in common, they want to leave their mark on the world and change it. Their moto: *Bring on the impossible!*

*Flag: *

*Boat:* Fishing Boat.

Looks like an ordinary ship with our vlag.

*Items:* Two Meitou level rapers. One black named Nerio and a white one named Albion.

*Techniques:* 
Art D'épée: Cloture en croix: bridging the gap between him and his foe in an instant, Zetta places his rapiers in a scissor formation and cuts off the head of his foe.

Mouvement D'Hombre: A taxing movement technique that strains the user so he can move short distances rapidly. During this movement, the user calculates the best trajectory so he remains in the blind spot of the foe's eye, rendering him nearly invisible.

Eclair De Dieu: When Zetta's rage and hatred reaches a peak, thunderclouds form above the target of this loathing and lightning strikes at Zetta's command. Very taxing on Zetta's body.Triggered by anger that wishes to destroy.

Enfer Du Diable: Triggered by anger that wishes to protect. First discovered by Hawkins, Zetta has yet to fully master this technique. It creates a towering spiral of flame on the target. Still very taxing.

Wind: Fear allows Zetta to manipulate the winds and air. He has mastered this and can summon the wind at will with little to no taxation. Using his snapping digits, he can use the wind to cut his foes though he prefers his blades for this.

*Bounty:* Currently none.

*Job/Occupation:* Pirate

*Weapons:* Zetta dualwields two rapers with powerful precision. He used to be a dueling instructor.

*Devil Fruit:* Gar Gar No Mi. This devil fruit remains dormant most of the time. When the user experiences a strong surge of emotion though, it activates and  has varying effects. The effects can be very extreme. When Zetta was angry because his beloved had died, the Gar Gar no mi had increased his power to superhuman levels but it dissapeared later.

*Color:* DarkBlue


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 14, 2008)

Name: Clyde Slash

Age: 21

Apearence:Male, cuacasion, short blonde hait in dissaray, has a white headscarf with elbow length undershirt, Black muscle shirt, Black baggy kapree's, tall brown boots, long sideburns, Black furry hood and a tatoo of a cross on the his back rough facial features.

Personality: Very religious, trying to find treasure for unknown purposes, very loyal to friends. Would never do the wrong thing without the right reason. Very boistous and headstrong. Would never kill Man, woman nor child, but would kill a demon at first glance.

History: His father was a fierce alchoholic, his mother was kind and nurturing. His siter ran off with a seperate pirate crew, he keeps in touch with her. He became a pirate after his father, in a drunken rage, tried to kill his mother. His father now resides in his island's penetentary. Clyde wants to rid the world of people like his father.

Crew: Him, his two best friends(Kakashi and Baki, for descripitions of there appearences, well there from naruto so I probbally don't need to describe what they look like) and a pack of friendly, wise talking Grizzly bears.

Flag: 

Boat: Large sized fishing boat, worn out but still does the job, has 3 bunk rooms below deck, a control room, and storage room near the front of the boat.

Job/Occupation: Pirate, part time scholor and preacher.

Weapons, a staff with two attachable spearheads on each side. And a regular medeival sword.

Devil fruit: none, he has a unique, one of a kind fruit known as the angle fruit, beleived to be a gift from God, a tool to strike down the wicked, it allows Clyde to sprout angel wings.

Color: Dark green


----------



## koguryo (Jun 14, 2008)

*Name:* Paegun Collaart

*Age:* 20

*Current Location:* Grand Line

*Bounty:* 12 000 000

*Appearance:* Has short black hair that's always messy, chin hair is temporarily gone.  (Think Maes Hughes without the glasses)  He has dark brown eyes, and a cut, tan body.  He's average height.  He's wearing an a-shirt and a dark red jacket.  He also has a pair of faded jeans.  He has a tatoo of his mother's name on his left arm.

*Personality: *Chaotic Neutral.  Smart-ass.  Whenever he sees a pretty woman he immediately tries to hit on her.  However when it comes down to pirating he won't care what happens but he tries to avoid killing women and children whenever possible.  He's a pretty laid-back guy and always listens to his crewmates, he sees his crew as irreplaceable because he's good friends with them.  Now he wants to become the Pirate King.

*Bio/History:* Paegun's father was a pirate and was always coming and going, the crew his father was in never attempted to reach the Grand Line.  One day Paegun's father was captured by the Marines and executed in front of Paegun's whole town to teach them a lesson.  After that Paegun's mother killed herself and left Paegun alone to take care of himself.  From that moment on he wanted to be a great pirate in honor of his father.  Everyone in his town made fun of him and called his father a murderer.  The only person who helped Paegun out was a girl who he was good friends with and his best friend Siro.  When Paegun became a pirate he promised the girl he'd come back for her after he makes himself more known, and when he redeems his family name.

*Crew: *Collaart Pirates.  Created by Paegun Colaart.  Everyone cares for one another, everyone is considered irreplaceable.  A philosophy of the crew is that if you pillage something you get to keep 50% of the earnings, the other 50% goes to the ship's storage for food and supplies.  Applies to all crewmates including Captain.  

*Members:* Krillon Jackheart
                       Sooyoung



*Flag:* I'll make this later, but for now imagine the skull with chin hair and instead of bones, two scythes.

*Boat:* Fishing Boat or none


*Job/Occupation:* Pirate/fisherman

*Weapons:*   None

*Techniques: *
Four-Armed Reaper-Looks as if Paegun has four arms and two scythes, then glides into opponent and slashes them.
Reaper Spin- Paegun spins on one leg with his scythe outwards slashing in a circle.
Touch of Death-Paegun drops Kronus and glides into the opponent and starts to melee.
Bringer of Hell-If Kronus is apart of if the two blades are on one side, one of the blades moves to the bottom.  With high speed Paegun dashes behind the opponent and slashes.
Reaper Whirlwind-Paegun jumps into the air and begins spinning forming a small tornado.

*Devil Fruit:* Hasn't found one or eaten one just yet.

Color: Cyan


----------



## Zetta (Jun 14, 2008)

Kuguryo, looks very good.

Jako-san..., meh, why not. We've seen stranger things in One Piece than angel wings.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 14, 2008)

Name: Krillon Jackheart 

Age: 37 

Location: Grand Line

Appearance: Straight black hair and brown eyes.  He is average height and is a little skinny.  He has several knife scars on his hands.  He has a black jacket with dozens of knives on the inside.  He wears this jacket over a white, button down shirt.  He has black pants and has a belt with knives in it. 

Personality: Lawful Neutral.  He believes there should be a world government, but he doesn't like the way the current government goes about it. 

Bio/History:  When Krillon's village was destroyed by pirates, he wanted to become a marine to protect others from pirates.  After training hard, he finally managed to join the marines.  When he was there, he noticed the extreme level of corruption inside the government, and escaped Enies Lobby to the South Blue.  Krillon is currently a member of the Collart pirates.

Crew: Collart Pirates. He is on friendly terms with the captain, but doesn't know the rest of the crew (except for the doctor, which he visits quite frequently )

Flag: Collart Pirates' flag.

Boat: A large marine frigate which has been remade into the Collart pirates boat.

Occupation: Pirate. 

Weapons: Knives that he can throw with deadly accuracy.  He can use them in close range if needed.  

Devil Fruit: Sylar Sylar no mi- allows him to understand how things work.

Color: Red


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2008)

Name: Joseph, The Pirate Prince, Rodgers. (No relation to Gol d.)
Age: 20

Starting Location: North Blue, A large trading town.
Current location: grandline

Appearance: Six feet tall,Slightly tan skin due to being in the sun. Messy curly black hair, Eyes are ever changing color, Sometimes green, Sometimes Anything. Has light stubble on his face and chin. Wears plain black shoes, dark green pants, no shirt, instead wears a long sleeved open black cloak with the word "Smile!" on the back(in kanji) Has a scar on his forehead going down in a downward angle from the center to his right eye, calls it his, "Mark of manhood." Carries a pistol in his pants and a dagger hidden strapped to his leg. He also carries around a dagger on his left hip and bag for money attacked to the back of his pants.

Personality: He follows his own rules, He hates the ideals of the World Government and detests marines more then anything. He can not stand pirates that don't follow "Pirates code." He is very proper to older more established pirates, But hates it when they call him kid. He Cares for his friends like they are his family. He is willing to do anything for anyone if he thinks they are being Wronged. Sometimes he will help people out just so he can Secretly steal from them afterwards. Often he is very quiet but sometimes can be very loud, energetic and can cheer up even the saddest child.



Bio/History:When he was a kid, The marines Came to his town. They treated the villagers horribly and often would force people to do what they commanded. Joseph hated the marines for this but didn't know how to fight back, Till one day a pirate crew came to his village. The pirates didn't like how the marines were treating The people, So they attacked the base and wiped it out. After that, Joseph had a strong urge to become a pirate. He trained hard to get strong enough to become his own man, and be free like the pirates. When he was 14 the pirate crew that inspired him came back to the village, He asked if he could Become a pirate Trainee on their ship and they accepted. He sailed around the North blue With them until his 17th birthday, when the crew decided they were going to go to the grand line. 

They took him back to his home town, knowing he wasn't ready for the Grand line yet. When he got back, The marines had already Re-built their base and ambushed him, Jo tried to fight back and got the Scar on his face from the marine in charge of the base. But this time, The entire village decided to fight back and ran the marines out. This is why he calls it his "Mark of manhood."

Crew: He has started to form his own crew, He's named his pirates "The Jolly Rodgers" Everyone in the crew is Considered Family. 

Member: 
Quartermaster-Bolt Fly
Shipwright: Bryan De'Gall
Doctor: Belle Canto
Chef: Hana Natsu

Flag: 

Boat: Name- Nonki:A Fishing boat about the size of the Going marry, Only has two cannons on either side of the boat. the cannons were Added by Joseph, He had to take out two windows to put them in. Has a decent Sized storage room and Small kitchen. Has only one bedroom with one bed, And a room Converted into a bedroom.  Holds 7 people Comfortably. 

It has red faded paint on the bottom, With faded white on the rest of the ship.  The sails are Gray and its been pretty busted up. Joseph calls it "A piece of crap i wouldn't trade for the world."

Job/Occupation: Pirate and friend 

Weapons: Specialty is hand to hand combat, if need be he often uses his dagger and sometimes his gun. When things get really nasty he brakes out the power of his Devil fruit. Other items from DF fruit power.

Pistolie- Josephs beloved pistol, He raised it like it was his own. Cute lil thing, 6 shooter from south blue.

Devil Fruit: Pocketo pocketo no Mi: Pocket Pocket Fruit- This fruit allows Joseph to Create a pocket dimension used for Storing items/food/money/etc. When things get rough, He takes out Weapons from his pocket dimension. He stores all kinds of weapons inside, Staffs/Swords/Guns/Brass knuckles.  He's not an expert with them, But he's good enough to get the job done.

the dimension is split and stored consciously based on the user, So he must Think of the item he wants in order to pull it out.

When in true danger, he uses his special technique, Pocketo Pocketo Random draw! Pocketo Pocketo Random Draw Randomly picks from 2 of the items stored in any pocket.

Could be Food, Could be a weapon. He has to Rely on luck and hope for the best.

Moves: Basic combat moves at the moment,Weapons pocket Draw, Food draw, Items draw.
Combined attack: Thousand Petal Destruction Dance-
An attack combined with Bolt, Joseph uses a dagger while bolt uses two sai and they launched a double spinning attack at the enemies cutting them all down.


Items: 2 knives, 1 pistol, a bag of beli, Telescope many weapons.


Bounty: 
Color: dark gray


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

There added. I'll leave it open till tomorow and then we'll start. Any pirates who want to join a crew or crews who want alliance can discuss this here until the game starts.

Once the game starts we'll have an OOC chat topic for discussion and the RP topic made.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Henry Tudor_ 





*Name:* Henry "IX Tudor" Devilles, most commonly referred to as Henry Tudor or Henry the Ninth

*Age:* 25

*Starting Location:* Logue Town

*Appearance:* A man shy 3 inches of 6 foot, with perfectly proportioned muscles and a dashing goatee and moustache. In battle and on his ship he can be discerened by his highly polished silver armour, bearing his family coat of arms, and short rapier blade and longbow. Has a specially crafted gauntlet with ridges of spikes made from seastone attached to the face for melee.

*Personality:* He is highly chivalrous, impossible to be corrupted. Wherever you find pillaging pirates he will respond without regard for his own life. He is not afraid to stand by his own convictions whoever his opponent may be and is a strong advocate of Moral justice, abhorring Absolute justice executed in the name of the World Government. He enjoys competition and sport, throwing himself spiretedly into it and hates nothing more than someone who backs out at the last minute. Doesn't drink, only smokes the finest cigars hand rolled in Shabondy shipped across the world via the Mariejoa docks.

*Alignment:* Lawful Good

*Bio/History:* Henry Tudor was born in Logue Town to an upper class family, which has roots spread throughout the world. Because of his trappings, he was strictly regimented and he was expected to go to a decent school, work for the family's accounting business and see out the rest of his days pushing a pencil and spending his billion Beli. As he entered his teenage years, he was a master in horseback riding, archery and fencing, surpassing everyone save his teachers, and his desire to see the world on his own terms grew, wanting to see the wonders of the world his nanny often told him stories about as a small child. 

(As a side note, he gained his nickname "Tudor" because of his short stature and high natural ability in the sports.)

Trying to appease his will and keep him in line to continue in the family's long-forged traditions, the Devilles sent him on a journey across the Grand Line up to the "Holy Land" Mariejoa, accompanying high-ranking patrons of their business. What he saw on island after island shocked him to his core; villages decimated by hunger, pirates running wanton throughout the lands, killing and stealing for kicks, intense Marine brutality at the smallest of uprising, where citizens were looking only to improve their lot.

He returned at the age of 18 and immediately shunned his family's expectations and enlisted in the Marines. He worked his way up to Captain before his 20th birthday but his experience of the World Government and subsequent political views forged by this have kept him at this rank ever since. Though offered Commodore on multiple occasions, he has rejected, hoping to use his postion to breed a new mentality in his subordinates on his ship in an effort to change the World Government from within without bringing about an anarchic and bloody civil uprising.

The highest bounty he has ever returned to his superiors is a 110,000,000 Beli thief and his crew in a battle that left him hospitalised for near on a month.

His ultimate goal is to change the World Government, whether through internal shifts or by finding "One Piece", whatever it may be, before the next Pirate King.

*Crew:* A Captain of the Marines. Regular fodder Marine crew.

*Boat:* A three-masted Frigate, named the "Logue Town Devilles" famed for it's speed, high manueverability and durability. It bears the Deville coat of arms proudly, inspiring respect in those it protects and fear in those it hunts. With an unusually large number of high powered cannons capable of firing a high capacity of shots in a short period of time, it has been known to take out ships considered several leagues greater than it's own, including Galleons and Caravels. It's special feature is a single artillery gun. Impossible to aim with, the likelihood of hitting an enemy is next to nil, but if it does strike cleanly, will sink any ship. If you are caught in the blast radius, don't expect to escape, as the large shrapnel will tear sails and masts to pieces, making escape impossible. This is it's primary purpose. Because of the size of the shell, only one shot is possible to be carried on a shipthis size. It needs restocking, only possible from Marine shipyards and naval bases.

Being a typical feature of Marine ships, it has a seastone laced hull, allowing it to skip between the Grand Line and the four Blues with surprising ease. The grandest feature of this boat and Tudor's personal pride is his navigation room, which features the Marine's most accurate world map and Eternal Poses for every Grand Line nation.

The crew can regularly be found patroling along the Captain's home town, taking out pirates before they enter to the Grand Line via Reverse Mountain.

*Job/Occupation:* Marine Captain

*Weapons:* A short rapier for close quarters fighting, his skill is said to be unparalleled by most in the Marines. He wears a gauntlet with seastone spikes embedded into it, making his battle with Devil Fruit users in close quarters that much easier.

However, he is most famed for being able to fire a volley of 45 arrows in a minute flat, each utterly accurate and from a fair distance away. Using this skill, he has managed to decimate large crews allowing his own smaller numbers to mop up and capture everyone alive.

His speciality is a gunpowder head arrow, exploding as sparks ignite it from scraping against a metal object. This is mainly used to stop enemy cannons being fired, allowing his crew to get close and destroy the enemy's ship.

He is a skilled practitioner of Soru.

*Devil Fruit:* No fruit.

*Color:* PURPLE


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice one Apoo, added.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 15, 2008)

There's two you haven't added


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Nice one Apoo, added.



Bring me my cannon.. i have found the enemy.

Random Crewmate: "Thats a waste of cannon balls!"

MY PRIDE HAS BEEN INJURED FOR I AM NOT ON THE LIST!


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Name: Wilhelm Lombard

Age: 32

Starting Location: Beginning of the Grand Line

Appearance: He is 4,5 feet tall, and extremely thin. His hair are short, blonde and messy. His eyes are deep blue. His voice and overall appearance resembles that of a child. Despite this, he wears the standard marine uniform, which had to be tailored for him, since they didn't have one for his size.

Personality: Lawful Evil. He is a firm believer of absolute justice, he believes that all pirates are a plague that must be eradicated from this world, and is willing to sacrifice anyone and everything for his goal. As expected for someone of his height, he doesn't like being called "short" or any variation of the term. Although he doesn't lose his temper when someone calls him like this, he will often think of a cruel method to make that someone pay.

Bio/History: His parents were merchants, so he had a nice childhood. One day, when he was traveling with them, he witnessed vice-admiral Sakazuki's ship fighting against a crew of pirates. So, he was inspired to become a marine. However, his parents didn't approve this, and did their best to prevent him from becoming a marine. Therefore, he stole and ate thier most prized possession, a Devil Fruit they were going to sell. Not knowing the side-effects of it, he jumped in the sea, but was saved by a ship of marines.

Crew: He has a fairly large squad of marines, who are just as rutheless as he is.

Boat: A standard marine Galleon

Job/Occupation: Marine Commodore

Weapons: He wields the Teufelzahn blade, an extremely light wakizashi. He is skilled in the style of Iaido. However, he is also studying the Rokushiki, but so far he has mastered only Kami-e, Soru, and Shigan

Devil Fruit: He ate a Zoan Devil Fruit that allows him to turn into a lizard. In his human form, it also gives him regenerative powers. 

Color: Dark Orange


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

Accepted and added. 



InfIchi said:


> Bring me my cannon.. i have found the enemy.
> 
> Random Crewmate: "Thats a waste of cannon balls!"
> 
> MY PRIDE HAS BEEN INJURED FOR I AM NOT ON THE LIST!



I edited you in, but the forum fucked up. On that note, bring it on. 

Gonna go make the convo thread.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 15, 2008)

_*Name*_: Sammeul Livingston Kuzan (currently goes by the alias Kido)
_
*Age*_: 34
_
*Starting location*_; born in Majerio (WG capital city) currently around the islands at the beginning of the Grandline.
_
*Apperance*_: Tanned and bold (makes it easier to wear a wig). Nothing very memorable about his features. He is quite tall and slim (more of it flab than hard muscle at the moment) however so he often walks with a hunch. Frequently wears and changes disguises. 
*
Personality*; Loves his freedom. Hates any high ranking members of the WG, specifically the the tennrebuyio. Currently Chaotic Neutral (loves to start bar fights, also loves to drink) but only because he is scared of the WG's power of which he is fully aware. Dreams of becoming powerful enough that he can be as Chaotic Evil as he wants. He loves to fight marines and pirates he does not enjoy abusing villagers/peasants- though that's not to say he won't steal and kill them if he has to, just that he if he stole from a village he will leave them just enough to survive. Believes in strength and balance.     
*
Bio/History*: Born to a long line of well respected marines ( he is in fact a distant relative to Admiral "Aokiji" Kuzan ) he was always predestined to follow in his ancestors footsteps and become a high ranking member in the WG. In preparation for this he was trained in the rouykoushi techniques from a very young age, at which he excelled, and brought up in an extremely strict and formal manner. Over the years he has seen and done many things of which he is not proud, including participating in a Buster Call, until one day, as a bodyguard to a tennreybuyio, he could take the unfairness of his life style no longer and he left. It was not a clean break. His father and younger brother still want him back, most likely to kill him and restore the family honour. 

He was a commodore before he transferred into special divisions, could have been a low ranking member of CP9.   

Currently doing odd jobs and keeping a very low profile, as such he never uses his ryoukoushi techniques. He served for a little while as a million in BW before leaving to join a rag tag bunch of pirates (who where all captured and killed by the marines), where upon he became a successful mercenary in a war between two states.
*
Crew:* Currently has three companions. They are not nakama, merely colleagues. Kido is the defacto leader of the group.

They are Barlow - a big strong man who fights with a mace.
Knight - a very good "fixer" for jobs. Not much of a close range fighter - prefers to snipe from afar and set up explosives. 
Zaid - used to be an enforcer/torturer in an oppressive regime. The assassin of the group. Fights using two long curved knives, which he has been known to coat in poison when getting ready to kill. 

*Kido and his colleges are currently de facto members of Henry Tudors crew.   *

*Job;* does whatever he feels like, always changes his job before he can form a strong bond with his colleagues. Currently a bounty hunter.

*Weapon;* fights using two guns and a cutlass- just like every other bounty hunter in the world (remember he is trying to keep a low profile). Since it has been quite a few years since he last used his Ryoukishi he has become extremely rusty. He can do a tekkai just about strong enough to stop him being killed by bullets and he his soru is about half the speed it should be. He has pretty much forgotten the finer points of all the other techniques because he hasn't done them in so long- also his body is simply not capable of performing those other techniques anymore because he hasn't exerted himself for so long. It should also be remembered that he will only use the rokushiki as a very last resort.   

However he is a very clever tactician and he prefers to fight using his brain, loves to lay ambushes and use traps. 
*
Colour*: Dark red


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 15, 2008)

Name: Benjamin "Bolt" Fly

Age: 19

Starting Location: North Blue, Fishing Port

Appearance: About 6'2 in height.  Dark brown hair.  Blue eyes.  Scar on right cheek.  His skin is slightly darker than others in the North Blue do to his parents mixed races.  His Father was originally from the West Blue and his Mother was from the East.  This is his current look: 



Personality: At first glance, Bolt would seem to be a closed off person.  However, when given the opportunity, he can open up and become a very cheerful and fun guy.  Always the 'joker' among his friends, Bolt would always try to see the good in others.  He had a strong sense of right and wrong and would try to help others in need.  One also should note that he can get irritated quite easily which usually seems quite comical to friends of his.  Another flaw is his that he is a bit of a chauvinist, which seems quite ironic considering his fighting style is effeminate.  His laugh is "LOLOLOLOL".

Bio/History:  His father was a fisherman who regularly left the town, so whenever he was home, Bolt was at his happiest.  Overall, Bolt was a happy child and followed in his father's footsteps.  His father had always told him to look at the bright side of life and try to treat others the way you'd want to be treated.  At age 12, he began to join his father on fishing trips and started learning the family trade, however, he had always wanted to become a Marine and help others in need.  One day Bolt, his father, and the crew encountered a crew of Mermen who had just came from the Grand Line.  They began to kill everyone on the ship and threw Bolt off the boat after scarring his face.  He was eventually picked up by a passing Marine ship who returned Bolt to his hometown.  When Bolt explained what had happened to the Marines, they simply replied that they couldn't do anything about it because they did not have the resources to battle Mermen.  From that day on, Bolt had trained himself to become a strong man and eventually try to find that crew of Mermen that killed his father.  He left his town and made a little money here and there as a bounty hunter or bodyguard.  Eventually met a pirate by the name of Joseph Rodgers and decided to join due to his current lack of money and food.

Crew: Jolly Rodgers

Boat: See Above

Job/Occupation: Quartermaster of the Jolly Rodgers

Weapons: Uses two sai and has daggers hidden inside his shoes.  Uses his quick reflexes to his advantage and some say he looks more like a gymnast or dancer rather than a fighter (much to his dismay).

Moves:
Sakura Storm - A cutting a attack that shreds a person's clothes and drenches it in blood so when it falls, it looks like Cherry Blossom Petals gently falling down.  His signature move.
Violet Night - An attack that creates a violet aura around the user, The user disappears and reappears behind the target. The target is then explodes with 4 cuts to the stomach.
Twilight Tulip - Uses both Sai in a spinning motion and launches forward to attack.
Lily Lynch - Uses the prongs sticking out of his sai to choke the opponent.
Bluebell Bang - Uses the round end of his handle to hit his opponent.
Wallflower Whip - A spinning kick which uses his footblade
Piercing Petal - A powerful stabbing attack.  However, if the attack misses, Bolt is left wide open to attack.

Bounty: 15.000.000 Belli

Devil Fruit: None

Color: Navy Blue


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

The sloth, added.

Bloody Nine... I think you're too powerful. I mean,orginal characters are supposed to start in the blue seas and be new pirates.

It seems kinda unfair to let you start with the power of a CP9 member...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet. this is turning out good! and @ Sloth, since you don't have a crew wanna join mine?


----------



## Teach (Jun 15, 2008)

Name: Blackbeard

Age: 40+

Starting Location: Trash can in mariejoa

Appearance: 

Personality: BB style Neutral

.

Crew: No crew.



Boat: Raft, power: Rowing. Has multiple cannons. Is fragile. Self-made

Job/Occupation: Watcher of the weak ones, meaning someone is losing to someone by miles I come in.
Weapons: Punches.

Devil Fruit: No DF

Color: Blackk


Basically I don't RP at all I may come and destroy the obvious outcomes . i watch after the weak people.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello Teach. Come to destroy people with your chesthair have you? 

Sidenote: The Awesome Sauce Pirates demand crewmates.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Hello Teach. Come to destroy people with your chesthair have you?
> 
> Sidenote: The Awesome Sauce Pirates demand crewmates.



i've already got my first mate


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

Captain apoo your character is called the ninth? but you say he's "XI" that's eleven so that should be IX

Zetta I probably join your crew once we cross paths


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i've already got my first mate



Didn't you have your own crew? 

Zorokiller: Sure, we'dd love a walking,talking onigiri! 

Hell,not even Luffy could refuse you!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

I also made a change to my weapons, staff fighting is what I want hm to have but is to complicated to explain all the flips and twirls to it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Didn't you have your own crew?
> 
> Zorokiller: Sure, we'dd love a walking,talking onigiri!
> 
> Hell,not even Luffy could refuse you!



I simply said i started


----------



## koguryo (Jun 15, 2008)

I edited a few things like the appearance, personality, and a bit on the crew.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

So when's this thread going to "Ship off", tommorow?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

Yup  tomorow, I'm gonna make the official RP thread. Then all we have to do is wait until a mod approves it.

@InfIchi and Zorokiller: So we're a crew?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

In what timeline does the RP start? the moment the manga is now? or when Luffy his adventure just started?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope it's when Luffy and all the other pirates got started, then it would be easier to intorduce everyone!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yup  tomorow, I'm gonna make the official RP thread. Then all we have to do is wait until a mod approves it.
> 
> @InfIchi and Zorokiller: So we're a crew?



Rival crews


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 15, 2008)

Not enough Marines. 



Zorokiller said:


> Captain apoo your character is called the ninth? but you say he's "XI" that's eleven so that should be IX



A minor oversight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Not enough Marines.
> 
> 
> 
> A minor oversight.



I can duel marine/pirate if need be, Just need a change of personality and a new font color XD


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> In what timeline does the RP start? the moment the manga is now? or when Luffy his adventure just started?



Near the start of OP. Let's say... Right after Luffy beats Arlong.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The sloth, added.
> 
> Bloody Nine... I think you're too powerful. I mean,orginal characters are supposed to start in the blue seas and be new pirates.
> 
> It seems kinda unfair to let you start with the power of a CP9 member...



I tried to compensate for this by saying he has become extremely rusty. What i had in mind was that he can do Tekkai enough to stop bullets (it will still hurt alot, might even break his skin but they wont be able to kill him) and when pressed he can do a half-soru (as in moving very fast, faster than any fodder can react to, but still not anywhere near as fast as a proper CP9). He has pretty much forgotten how to do his other techniques. You also has to remember he tries his best not to use his powers because they will draw attention to him. Even at his peak Kido was only a little stronger than Blueno. 

I just thought that its unlikely that a man of his experience (34) and history could be on the GL and still be so weak unless he was purposefully making his body and mind go to shit (remember he has been drinking and wasting away his life fighting fodder, as a fodder, for the last few years). If you still he is too strong i can change his history.

By the way - i was thinking of meeting up with and joinng your crew at a later stage. Kido doesn't do nakama normally - but if your strong enough it could evolve into such.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I tried to compensate for this by saying he has become extremely rusty. What i had in mind was that he can do Tekkai enough to stop bullets (it will still hurt alot, might even break his skin but they wont be able to kill him) and when pressed he can do a half-soru (as in moving very fast, faster than any fodder can react to, but still not anywhere near as fast as a proper CP9). He has pretty much forgotten how to do his other techniques. You also has to remember he tries his best not to use his powers because they will draw attention to him. Even at his peak Kido was only a little stronger than Kalifa.
> 
> I just thought that its unlikely that a man of his experience (34) and history could be on the GL and still be so weak unless he was purposefully making his body and mind go to shit (remember he has been drinking and wasting away his life fighting fodder, as a fodder, for the last few years). If you still he is too strong i can change his history.
> 
> By the way - i was thinking of meeting up with and joinng your crew at a later stage. Kido doesn't do nakama normally - but if your strong enough it could evolve into such.



Well add the part about the tekkai and mid-soru. Because as it looks now, he's several times stronger than all the current original characters. 

I think even with being rusty, your character is stronger than mine, barring use of the Gar Gar no mi.  Depends how good mine can master his fruit, it's one of the hardest to master since it's power is triggered by strong emotional reactions.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Near the start of OP. Let's say... Right after Luffy beats Arlong.





Zetta said:


> Well add the part about the tekkai and mid-soru. Because as it looks now, he's several times stronger than all the current original characters.
> 
> I think even with being rusty, your character is stronger than mine, barring use of the Gar Gar no mi.  Depends how good mine can master his fruit, it's one of the hardest to master since it's power is triggered by strong emotional reactions.



If we start right at the beginning then we become slaves to the current timeline. If we start where the storyline is now however there will be plenty of backstory to go over and we can play about with the world politics as much as we want.

Not to mention that i already said my character worked in BW for a little while. 

As for him being stronger that doesn't matter - he hates responsibility and would hate to be anything like a captain. Also he doesn't plan to stay with you guys for very long, afterall he initially will consider you to be small time west blue fodder. 

Besides which your the only captain i can see who doesn't mind being amoral.  

Ohh and dose you DF make you turn green and muscly  ?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> If we start right at the beginning then we become slaves to the current timeline. If we start where the storyline is now however there will be plenty of backstory to go over and we can play about with the world politics as much as we want.
> 
> Not to mention that i already said my character worked in BW for a little while.
> 
> ...


You make a good point.

Very well, current storyline it is.

My DF actually responds to heightened state of emotions by producing realitywarping effects. For instance, extreme depression will make it rain around Zerithros while extreme happiness will make the sun shine.

There are other effects but basicly he's a normal person until something pushes him to a heightened emotional state. Then the fun begins.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

i added a bit more to my DF


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You make a good point.
> 
> Very well, current storyline it is.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

As for your DF though, now theres a power that Kido can respect.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for your DF though, now theres a power that Kido can respect.



I always try to take something open like this so I have more to work with.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

So then. current stoyline it is!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 15, 2008)

I just googled onigiri. Does this mean that Zorokiller is three inches tall ?


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 15, 2008)

So Zetta, I guess you're pretty much the Hulk, correct?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

Well I guess she is exept she isn't green.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

Zorokiller sure isn't big, but anyway.

I think when we go beginning storyline people could still be BW but not be involved in the arabasta stuff so that the organization get's disband while the character is somewhere else along the grand line

(look at my sig to see zorokiller)


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't want anything to do with alabasta


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 15, 2008)

Bolt would've solo'd Alabasta if the Starhats didn't get there


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

exactly, they shouldn't have interfeared.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 15, 2008)

None of you are getting past Logue Town.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 15, 2008)

Luckily for us, Smoker would've already left town, correct?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> None of you are getting past Logue Town.



Bolt and I are in north blue mwahahahaha!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 15, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Luckily for us, Smoker would've already left town, correct?



Exactly we have absolutely nothing to worry about. Especially not whatever mediocre marine that MHQ will attempt to replace the epic GAR'ness that is Smoker.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

smoker doesn't really matter, some characters already have seastone gloves and such (it's a little bit overpowered as well since seastone is hard to get but when you are a marine it's ofcourse possible)

but Zorokiller can withstand the devilfruit of Smoker since I am made of rice and the smoke is somewhat like steam and natural for a rice figure like me


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

We are lucky that smoker would have left town, and I guarentee I will get past Logue town!


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 15, 2008)

Y'all still have to use Reverse Mountain. 



Zorokiller said:


> some characters already have seastone gloves and such (it's a little bit overpowered as well since seastone is hard to get but when you are a marine it's ofcourse possible)



Not really seastone gloves, more like one steel glove with small pieces of sharp seastone on the face for the odd punch on a DF.


----------



## murasex (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta, you don't need a OOC discussion thread.
Each RP has *2* threads.
*1 - the actual rp
2 - the sign up AND ooc discussion thread.*

I will remove your OOC discussion thread.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah that's true, it really isn't an official "Seastone Glove"


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

murasex said:


> Zetta, you don't need a OOC discussion thread.
> Each RP has *2* threads.
> *1 - the actual rp
> 2 - the sign up AND ooc discussion thread.*
> ...



K. 

And no, my fruit is not the Hulk Hulk no mi


----------



## murasex (Jun 15, 2008)

Someone just negged me for doing my job. :<

I'm NOT removing this thread!
Zetta requested an OOC thread to be made. >_<
Jeesh. xD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

well you can see the name and give him ban for false repz lol

so when is the actual RP coming?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

D: Curse you Zetta i am now making a FF because of this!


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

Tomorrow, we'll set sail. 

FF?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Tomorrow, we'll set sail.
> 
> FF?



fan fiction

huh also meant "Now"

need to pay more attention.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

Changed the age of Zorokiller to 3 years because he was created 3 years ago by Rika.

also changed color to green because yellowgreen is unreadable


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Changed my character's starting point from Logue town to beginning of the Grand Line


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 15, 2008)

Sasori-Puppet#23 said:


> Changed my character's starting point from Logue town to beginning of the Grand Line



You sir, are a star! 

You see i have been needing a ride into west blue so i could meet up with the Awesome sauce pirates and i was just gonna hitch a ride with some random marines but now your here we can go together. Right ?

My character doesn't have a bounty, just an informal order to detain him that comes from a marine vice-admiral (my characters father). However my character shall be wearing a very convincing disguise. My character is also currently detaining a pirate who he can give into you for bounty collection right ?


----------



## Teach (Jun 15, 2008)

Why did murasex turn off my sig? Do you want a neg?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

Teach said:


> Why did murasex turn off my sig? Do you want a neg?



I think Murasex's rep is...several times yours. 

@Bloody Nine: I'm not sure Sasori is heading that direction but meh


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I think Murasex's rep is...several times yours.
> 
> @Bloody Nine: I'm not sure Sasori is heading that direction but meh



Well he is a marine and he does have a seastone hull.  As well as the fact that all the pirates in this thread are in the Blues - he will have fuck all to do until the lot of you get to the GL so he has to go to the Blues anyway.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

I changed my starting point to the south-eastern blue.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 15, 2008)

I guess.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

think of distinct laughs, because one piece characters mostly have different sort of laughing I know mine already...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I have mine in mind right now....


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 15, 2008)

Can i still join?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: James Danziker the Red Monkey

Age: 18

Starting Location: North Blue

Current Location: Forsyth Island

Appearance: Stands at 5'10, he is skinny and agile. He has red spikey hair (similar to Zoros), green eyes, black and red goggles that he wears on his forehead unless he is fighting. A red mask that he wears down unless he is in battle then he pulls it up something like a cowboy. Red short sleeved shirt, black full gloves, black baggyish pants and boots. 

Picture: 

Personality: 
Chaotic Neutral I guess. Energetic, always on guard, and will make some witty remarks sometimes and will not leave any friends behind. 


Bio/History:  James grew up with his Mother and Brother. His father had left when he was barely young enough to remember him to adventure as a pirate. He left both James and his brother a present for when they were older. James' was a nicely designed dagger, however his brother would never tell him what he was left. 

 A few years after James' father left a group of pirates with strange powers entered the village and took it over. They tried to fight back but their abilites were simply out of their league. James and his brother grew up watching their friends and family go through difficult times because of the intruders who quickly made themsleves comfortable. James and his brother trained hard every day, hoping to be powerful enough to defeat the invaders. 

One day, a strange hooded man came into town and offered the two boys a way to take back their town. They said they would agree to anything, just help them do it. He gave them both a strange looking fruit. 

They ate them, and James discovered that he was a monkeyman, however his brother did not see any powers. James convinced his brother that with his new powers as well as their hard training, they would be able to stop them. 

They found the invaders and fought them, however they lost horribley. With James' limited mastery of his fruit and his brother being a mere normal person they were defeated. Luckily they spared their lives. They returned to the village but James passed out as they got there. He awoke to see his mother defending him from a group of villagers with pitch forks and torches. 

He then passed out again and awoke on the edge of town on a boat. His mothers last words were "Follow your dreams, forget about this forsaken town, live your own life." He passed out again as she pushed him off.

(Things will be cleared up eventually)

Crew: The Little Tree Pirates.

Boat: Unnamed Little Tree Pirate boat.

Job/Occupation: Pirate, Swordsmen.

Weapons:  

Marusu: 

Suigin: 





Fifth Blade is a cursed blade that has been fixed up by Eve with metal taken by every member of the crew.

As well as his father's dagger which he keeps encased on the back of his belt and usually does not use it and rely's on his swordmanship and devil fruit ability.

*Attacks:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*One Blade Techniques:*

Leaf Cannon- Fires a fast, but not very strong smack of wind from his single sword.

Monkey Tail Strike: Stabs an unsuspecting opponent with a sword held in his tail.

*Two Blade Techniques (Nitoryu):*

Monkey Slicer: He crosses the two blades in front of them cutting Xs repeatedly

Monkey Tornado: He holds the blades with his feet and does a spinning handstand.

Monkey's Claws: Crosses his blades and appears in a flash before his opponents and slashes them. Often uses this to cut steel because of it's direct manor.

Branch Cannon- Same as Leaf but uses two swords and it forms a small red beam.

*Three Blade Techniques (Santoryu):*

Monkey Tornado: He holds the blades with his feet and does a spinning handstand.

Jungle Rain: Leaps into the air and slashes all three swords down opponents body.

Canopy Cannon- Same as Leaf but uses three swords and the beam is stronger.

*Four Blade Techniques (Yontoryu):*

Jungle River- Leaps into the air size ways and starts to spin around, making him a spinning wheel of death coming right at his opponent.

Tree Cannon- Same as Leaf but uses four swords and the beam is even stronger.

*Five Blade Techniques (Gotoryu):*

Jungle Fury: Rushes at opponent, appears behind them after cutting them from the center of the chest and then five cuts outward on their front.

Monkey Barrage: Leaps in the air and spins around cutting wildly with all of his blades.

Uncaging the Beast: Starts with a cut to the side, then continues to circle around with cuts the back with another blade, then the back of the leg, then the front of the legs, and finally a stab in the chest with the blade held in the tail.

Forest Cannon: The strongest of all of the ranged attacks, uses all five blades and creates a massive red blast.

*Weaponless Techniques:*

Gorilla Punch: His fist grows larger and stronger for one huge punch.

Gorilla Hammer: His fists grow larger and stronger, he holds them above his 
head and slams them down on his enemy.

Orangutan Dive: He uses his long reach to dive down from the sky and hit his enemy in the face with both of his fists.





*Transformations:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Monkey Point
Gorilla Point
Oragutan Point
Chimpanzee Point




Devil Fruit: Saru-Saru Fruit 
It is a Zoan type fruit that allows him to turn into a monkey. When transformed he has incredible agility, improved strength, and monkey attributes (Hair, apposable toes, a tail). He has recently developed new forms of creatures that are closely related to monkeys, making him more of a primate man.

Color: Red




*Galaxy Pirates*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Link removed

Link removed


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 15, 2008)

It should be nice to RP the crew I made way back when. I'll expand the info to match the template when I get the chance.

Link removed


----------



## murasex (Jun 15, 2008)

Teach said:


> Why did murasex turn off my sig? Do you want a neg?



So that it'll look neater.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> It should be nice to RP the crew I made way back when. I'll expand the info to match the template when I get the chance.
> 
> Link removed



Oooh, that looks really good, good drawings too


----------



## herczeg (Jun 15, 2008)

i never done this before, but sounds interresting. so let's  give it a try. (if i don't like it i still can die painfully, right?)


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name: *Zooey aka. Lady Blade aka. Avenger-chan

*Age: *18 or 19 not even she knows for sure
*
Starting Location:* Logue-town

*Appearance:* asian-ish gal, her body size is like Mis Valentine's. she has black hair, not too long, and she always wears it in high ponytail, she has these clothes
*

Bio/History:* she was born on a small island. this island was attacked when she was 4 or 5, the people were slaughtered or enslaved. the only thing she remembers, how one of the raiders controled the fire. she later learned that it's called the power of the devil fruit

she survived but, nothing left from her life. she wandered around for few months lived on the streets of a big city on the West Blue, and was saved one day from certain death, by a man called Cloak. he couldn't abandone the little girl, so they lived together ever since then

they couldn't settle down, becouse people were always afraid and hostile around them. time to time bad people showed up and they had to run. Zooey didn't know what they wanted, and Cloak didn't tell her either. he couldn't talk. since they always were on the run, Cloak had to do some bounty hunting for food

even so, with all the running and fighting and hatred, Zooey was fairly happy...

...until the ninth year after they met. about that time the things turned really bad. looked like everywhere they go demons with extraordinary powers fighted eachother, and tried to drag Cloak into their wars. Cloak refused to join any of them. but it wasn't his choice. they already decided that he is part of the war, and apparently not on their side. 

it all happend on a rainy night, on an island like any other. a few men with devil fruit power found them. Cloak died in the fight, but managed to hide Zooey

she saw it countless times, slaughter and destruction, entire towns bruned to ground, only becouse a few bastards owned power that, even the god or the devil shouldn't own. 

and that night she lost her family again.

she started to wander around purposelessly, not caring about anything, just rerolling the tragedies of her life in her mind again and again. and every single time she reached the same conclusion. the people with the power of the devil shouldn't exist from the beginning. everyone who choose to become evil in order to gain power deserves to die. and she will  gladly kill them


*Personality:* little sociopath girlie, with a good sense of justice (which she might lose if a devil fruit user involved)
even if she treats everyone with DF power as an enemy and most likely tries to kill, she doesn't belive in dark justice or greater good. she thinks that DF power is the evilest evil. 
she's not looking for company, but can get along with others if she has to
even if she's not bathsit crazy, and knows reason (like won't attack DF user if she has no chance to win, though most likely she will eventually hunt down her prey) she is definitely not sane.
and a few times in the past she actually turned into lunatic and killed a few people who didn't deserved it (even by her standards)


i would say she is Chaotic Good, but i'm not really good at this. your opinion?


*Crew:* none. occasionally teaming up with pirates, marines or bounty hunters in order to get close to her prey
*
Boat:* don't have any
*
Job/Occupation:* bounty hunter ...sorta
*
Weapons:* she fights with blades. not katanas, just sharp pieces of metals. she has 33 blades hidden on her body, none of them is longer than 10 inch. she cuts with them, throws them, and stick them into her opponent. she doesn't draw her blades when the fight starts. the blades are hidden till the very last second of the attack, so her fighting style look a lot like judo or kungfu or any other matrial art thing

the trick is that 7 of her blades is different. 3 are made of a named katana, 3 forged from a cursed one, and one is from seastone

she fights mainly with unexpected moves and surprise attacks, 
her body is not especially strong (about like Robin's), can't cut steel or other heavy things, 
and against opponents like Zoro, her attacks are really pain in the ass but not dangerous ones

her attacks basically look like [Body part, where the blade she hid the blade], No. [Number 1-33] "Name (optional)" 

7 blades have name

the seastone blade is No. 23. "Oda"

and there are "Kar"(27) "Al"(28) "Abe"(29) (forged from the katana named Karalabe)

and "Ki"(16) "Tet"(17) "Su" (15) (forged from a cursed sword)

if the blade is not named just pick a random number (exept 15-17, 23, 27-29) also doesn't matter which body part you use, zooey keeps swapping her blades all the time.* Devil Fruit:* don't have

*Color:*Indigo


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

Zooey looks like a tough opponent to face, I mean like someone you rather avoid then to confront, I should look out for you and Henry Tudor once I arrive at loguetown

really nice!

btw: I'm the only one to start at east blue? damn how am I going to end up in the grandline this way lol


----------



## herczeg (Jun 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Zooey looks like a tough opponent to face, I mean like someone you rather avoid then to confront, I should look out for you and Henry Tudor once I arrive at loguetown
> 
> really nice!
> 
> btw: I'm the only one to start at east blue? damn how am I going to end up in the grandline this way lol




oh well, hurry up, i'm currently trying to hitch a ride to the Grand Line.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Zooey looks like a tough opponent to face, I mean like someone you rather avoid then to confront, I should look out for you and Henry Tudor once I arrive at loguetown
> 
> really nice!
> 
> btw: I'm the only one to start at east blue? damn how am I going to end up in the grandline this way lol





Yeah, Logue town seems to be the best starting place since pretty much everyone will end up there eventually so good chance to meet people before heading to the Grand Line.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 15, 2008)

herczeg said:


> oh well, hurry up, i'm currently trying to hitch a ride to the Grand Line.



we wouldn't get along, I have a zoan devilfruit user


----------



## herczeg (Jun 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> we wouldn't get along, I have a zoan devilfruit user



i can't tell if someone a DF user until i see actually using the power... 
though i have to admit a walking onigiri is goddamn suspicious


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2008)

We going to make different threads for each pirate crew/marine group to recruit members?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2008)

*Name:* De D. Dee

*Location:* East Blue

*Age:* 29

*Appearance:* Height: 7' 7'', Weight: 523.457lbs, all muscle, brown hair with dual Mohawks, sports shades, and a tux, barefooted. Long sideburns.

*Personality:* Chaotic Neutral. Doesn't take anything seriously except fights, and his goal.   He isn't afraid to get his hands dirty, but killing isn't really his thing. He tries to be a gentleman but him never being serious gets in the way of that. One of his goals is to be art of a crew that'll raise hell with the marines. He doesn't care if he has his own crew of joins one. He is a D. just like Garp, Dragon, or Saul. Doesn't really know what that means though.

*Bio:* Was a very strong and respected marine captain that could have gone higher, but was always held back by non-seriousness. One day he found-out about some bad junk the marines were doing and decided he didn't want to be a part of it. When he left he stole a devil fruit from the marines. He went to the EB to go see his brother who was sick. When he arrived, he found-out his brother was cured of his illness by a pirate doctor. The pirates who cured him also saved him from marines who thought he had a contagious plague and wanted to burn him. So now De D. Dee is one angry pirate.

*Crew:* No crew.  If he was captain of a crew, his flag would look like this: 
*
Boat:* Twice the size of Mihawk's coffin boat. Has one cannon. No chambers so if it rains, he's screwed.

*Job:* Pirate

*Weapon/Fighting Style:*  He wields dual Sword Chucks He also has Steel plated gloves (courtesy of the marines) so that he doesn't cut his hands when using them. He has perfected his style so that his slashes are made with extreme precision. Can't cut steel yet.

*Devil Fruit:* Sound Sound no Mi: He can create sound. This can vary from music, to a voice in the background saying, "fatality" when he kills someone, extremely high pitched waves, or sounds as loud as a bomb going off. He of course isn't bothered by sound he creates.

*Color:*Orange so my text can be pretty like a dandelion.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 15, 2008)

sound sound no mi. yummi.

our battle will be epic


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2008)

herczeg said:


> sound sound no mi. yummi.
> 
> our battle will be epic



Doh. Sorry for stealing your fruit. I haven't read that thread in a while so I didn't know you had the idea first. I just came up with that when I made this post.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Zooey looks like a tough opponent to face, I mean like someone you rather avoid then to confront, I should look out for you and Henry Tudor once I arrive at loguetown
> 
> really nice!
> 
> btw: I'm the only one to start at east blue? damn how am I going to end up in the grandline this way lol



Reverse mountain connects all blues right?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 15, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Doh. Sorry for stealing your fruit. I haven't read that thread in a while so I didn't know you had the idea first. I just came up with that when I made this post.



no worries, devil fruits reincarnate, and i happen to be a Df user hunter [maniac smile]


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2008)

herczeg said:


> no worries, devil fruits reincarnate, and i happen to be a Df user hunter [maniac smile]



Yeah, but I don't plan on dying. My master sword-chuck style is unbeatable. Lol


----------



## herczeg (Jun 15, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Yeah, but I don't plan on dying. My master sword-chuck style is unbeatable. Lol



i'm an 18 (or 19. not sure.) years old girl in tight clothes. no man can defeat me. (exept smoker. he did. twice. on the same week. i think he's gay)


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2008)

herczeg said:


> i'm an 18 (or 19. not sure.) years old girl in tight clothes. no man can defeat me. (exept smoker. he did. twice. on the same week. i think he's gay)



*Note to self, get laid before I fight Zooey*

Edit: Wait it says in your personality that you think the DF's are the greatest evil. So why would you want one?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 15, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> *Note to self, get laid before I fight Zooey*
> 
> Edit: Wait it says in your personality that you think the DF's are the greatest evil. So why would you want one?



i don't. i actually never said it's a problem, that you "stole" my fruit. though, if i am not doing this with zooey, i would probably choose the sound fruit user guy. 

just pls, you have to name an attack
 * Sound Special: Thousand Punch!* ​(kinda like, the sound version of Luffy's gatling gun, you actually hit your opponents once, but thanks to the soundwaves he feels you hit him thousand times)

Edit:and btw. touch me, and i will stick 33 different blades in you


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2008)

herczeg said:


> i don't. i actually never said it's a problem, that you "stole" my fruit. though, if i am not doing this with zooey, i would probably choose the sound fruit user guy.
> 
> just pls, you have to name an attack Sound Special: Thousand Punch!
> (kinda like, the sound version of Luffy's gatling gun, you actually hit your opponents once, but thanks to the soundwaves he feels you hit him thousand times)
> ...



Thanks for the idea.

BTW...I got nutin'. Wait, here we goo, good one-liner. Should we fight, my sword-chucks will do the touching. I kid, I kid.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2008)

*Name: *Jim Hawkins

*Age:*  23												
*Current Location:* Heading towards Whiskey Peak.

*Appearance:* Slightly tanned from a lifetime under the sun. Untidy short brown hair and green eyes. Wears glasses (like Kuro's) and has a small scar over his right eye. Medium height and athletic build. Wears a long leather duster coat (kinda like what the old cowboys used to wear) as well as a khaki colored shirt and trousers. A brown leather belt with a holster for his bull whips (one on each side) and black leather boots. 

*Personality: *Chaotic Neutral. A very reserved and laid back individual by nature Hawkins would rather avoid a fight when possible. Jim is a seeker of knowledge and believes the acquisition of knowledge is the most noble pursuit possible. The only thing that angers him and that he will not suffer is the destruction of knowledge and he will fight such acts with extreme fury. Confident in his own abilities, Hawkins would rather handle a situation on his own then rely on someone else for help if only because he doesn't want to put his friends in danger and would rather take the risks himself. He is extremely loyal to his friends and allies, however ultimately will follow his own dreams over any other motivation. Jim also hates killing and will avoid any unnecessary bloodshed if he can avoid it but will do whatever he needs to within reason to achieve his goals. 

*Bio/History:* Born on the island of Ohara in the West Blue, Jim's father and mother were both well known scholars interested in the study of the Void Century. Jim and his parents were able to narrowly escape the destruction of Ohara by posing as normal citizens and going into seclusion. While in hiding, Jim's parents continued their research and passed on their love of knowledge to their son teaching him everything they knew about history and archeology from a young age, even teaching him the secret of reading Ponelgyphs. When Jim was only 14, World Government agents eventually tracked down his parents and executed them on the spot. Jim narrowly escaped and was able to sneak aboard a Pirate Ship who thankfully for him were more good natured then most.

With no family or friends left anywhere in the world, Jim joined the pirate crew but vowed to one day continue his parents research and uncover the mystery of the Void Century. Working his way up the ranks from an apprentice, Jim quickly became a valuable member of the crew honing his skills and learning everything he could about the ways of the sea. At the age of 18 Jim parted ways with the crew and began his quest to uncover the secrets of the mysterious Void Century and the Poneglyphs and has been trying to uncover their secrets ever since.

*Crew: *Member of the Awesome Sauce Pirates with Zetta and Zorokiller.

*Boat:* The Awesome Sauce Pirates have recently "acquired" a large caravel class ship. It has several cannons and is nigh uncatchable on the open water. 
*
Job/Occupation:* Archaeologist/Historian/Pirate

*Weapons:* Jim uses two 14 foot long bull whips (like Indiana Jones) to fight at long range. In his skilled hands he can slice a large oak tree cleanly in half with one lightning quick swipe or delicately retrieve an item without even damaging it. Jim can also use the whips for defense by twirling them in front of himself at high speed to create an impenetrable barrier. Jim also uses two trench knives (like Asuma's) for close range action when appropriate. 

*Attacks: *

*Spoiler*: __ 



Basic Whip strikes and uses his whip to snag far off item or weapons from people's hands.
*Whiplash-* Hawkins uses just one whip to wrap around a person's entire body or just a body part at tremendous speed and then sends them spinning headfirst into the ground or pull them in towards his fist or foot at high speed.
*Double Whiplash Surprise-* Hawkins uses two whips instead of one  in the same way as normal whiplash only the speed and intensity is doubled. 
*Whipspin-* Hawkins spins around in midair and sends his whips circling around 360 degrees in all directions cutting at anything in range. 
*Whipbullet:* Hurtles his whip with such force it goes through flesh like a bullet.
*Earsplitter-* Hawkins cracks his whip at the speed of sound and quickly strikes it next to a persons ear. The sound is so piercing it has been known to rupture a normal persons eardrum. 
*Whip Chain Barrier: *Creates an almost impenetrable barrier by cracking both whips at the speed of sound in two quick criss cross patterns moving so quickly it creates a shield against projectile attacks (can only use this technique for a short period of time before he tires).
*Whipcutter:* Sends his whip moving so fast that it slices cleanly through wood and rock (to a certain thickness).



*Devil Fruit:* The Mimic Mimic no Mi. This DF gives the user the ability to mimic the power of any DF user within a 15 foot radius. Outside of 15 feet it won't work nor can he recall the power at will outside of that range. Hawkins has very limited control over the ability currently and sometimes can't mimic an ability if he doesn't understand how it works. He also cannot mimic an ability as efficiently as the original DF user. 

*Color:* Sienna


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Reverse mountain connects all blues right?



We don't need no Reverse Mountain to get to the Grand Line.  Lets just go around via the Calm Bel-.... HOLY SHIT!  ITS A FUCKING SEA KING!!!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> We don't need no Reverse Mountain to get to the Grand Line.  Lets just go around via the Calm Bel-.... HOLY SHIT!  ITS A FUCKING SEA KING!!!



I vote we all eat it.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Finally updated the OP with all you people. I see some nice things. DF bounty hunters, Sound Sound No Mi, sword chucks 


Yeah, epic.

I say it's high time to start this. I'll request the thread.


SET SAIL FOR ONE PIECE!


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Finally updated the OP with all you people. I see some nice things. DF bounty hunters, Sound Sound No Mi, sword chucks
> 
> 
> Yeah, epic.
> ...



Good job.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Good job.



All those colors and linking all the posts were a pain tbh...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Discussion Thread. It's started.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 16, 2008)

It appears I have the only crew adventuring in South Blue, if so it means not much competition (I'll probably make up pirates/marines just to beat in the South Blue or something).  I'll probably only stop at Karate Island and a place to pick up new weapons, or upgrade current weapons because it appears the South is ahead technology-wise.  Let's do this!!!!1!!!!!!! 

Edit: DarthSauron I'll probably have my crew pick you up


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Who's going to start


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

I started..


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

I seconded.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

i thirded?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

I already have a whole list of techniques and such my character uses

but anyway..we keep track on where our characters are and what items/techniques they have in the Character sheet or what?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I already have a whole list of techniques and such my character uses
> 
> but anyway..we keep track on where our characters are and what items/techniques they have in the Character sheet or what?



Haha man so do i XD

Well, Possibly, Keep updating it as you progress?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, keep track of techs and items as you get invent/get them. Also,every...saturday,I'll reread everyone's things and issue bounties based on actions. 

Remember, bounties are a measure of threat to the WG,not of pure power. So destroying towns, attacking marines, etc count for more than training, beating other pirates, etc.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yeah, keep track of techs and items as you get invent/get them. Also,every...saturday,I'll reread everyone's things and issue bounties based on actions.
> 
> Remember, bounties are a measure of threat to the WG,not of pure power. So destroying towns, attacking marines, etc count for more than training, beating other pirates, etc.



Ah kick ass.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

how many posts can you make? or do we have to wait to progress?

don't be too quick with bounties. only with BIG things someone did with a DON! you know


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> how many posts can you make? or do we have to wait to progress?
> 
> don't be too quick with bounties. only with BIG things someone did with a DON! you know



Minor things get minor bounties. Don't expect to get an Arlong sized bounty any time soon unless you're gonna loot rape and pillage entire island! 

And make as many as you want. 

But edit your posts if you are posting after yourself.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller is on his way to logue town..He is bound to bump into Zooey..

Oh and updated devil fruit forms


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Zorokiller is on his way to logue town..He is bound to bump into Zooey..
> 
> Oh and updated devil fruit forms



 hurry becouse Zooey is about to pull herself together, and depart

oh wait, no boat. 
~shock~ shimata!

and stay in marimo form or  she will kill you on sight. (probably. you never know with theese emo kids nowdays)

Edit: how much time passed since the SH crew left Louge Town?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

we're in the current time-line I guess..and I think the strawhats have been sailing now for a year right?

So I guess a year has passed (that's why Zorokiller is 1 year old in my profile)

edit 1: Zetta why would you need to go to Logue town, you use the reverse mountain right? you wouldn't come at Loguetown since you are in the west blue.

edit 2: and remember eh when you go through reverse mountain you will run into Laboon and Crocus.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> we're in the current time-line I guess..and I think the strawhats have been sailing now for a year right?
> 
> So I guess a year has passed (that's why Zorokiller is 1 year old in my profile)
> 
> Zetta why would you need to go to Logue town, you use the reverse mountain right? you wouldn't come at Loguetown since you are in the west blue.



Three reasons:

1. It's like the Pirate capital of the Blue Seas.
2. My characters wants to raise his infamy, he wants to visit executiont site of Roger.
3. Everyone else seem to be going. Also, we don't know how to get to the Grand Line from West Blue so... seems like a logical step. 


> edit 2: and remember eh when you go through reverse mountain you will run into Laboon and Crocus


Imagine someone killing Crocus in the RP... he'dd have SHIT to pay when he meets the Strawhats.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

as you can see the lowerright corner is West Blue, the reverse mountain is a one way to the grandline. I don't see how you could go to the east blue through that. or you would have to cross the redline


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> as you can see the lowerright corner is West Blue, the reverse mountain is a one way to the grandline. I don't see how you could go to the east blue through that. or you would have to cross the redline



I have an idea...something involving a wrong turn...through the air!


----------



## koguryo (Jun 16, 2008)

Just posting a little filler before the big fight.  I don't wanna reach the GL too fast.  I also have to think of some technique names involving the scythe.  If ne1 wants to give ideas that'll be great.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I have an idea...something involving a wrong turn...through the air!


lolz yes totally possible hehe


koguryo said:


> Just posting a little filler before the big fight.  I don't wanna reach the GL too fast.  I also have to think of some technique names involving the scythe.  If ne1 wants to give ideas that'll be great.


just make it fit your personality like Sanji has food-esque techniques and such.
Like my character has techniques regarding fillings for onigiri


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I have an idea...something involving a wrong turn...through the air!



the turn is one thing, but those currents are one way roads. i don't think you can go to eastblue that way. probably the only solution is through the grand line. marine ships can cross the calm belt. hitch a ride.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe, I'm about to get a DF power AND near the position of my first crew mate.. 

and who might this pirate fleet captain be?

Why' he's my buggy!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Paegun is in a dai-pinch! 

I'm excited for this^_^

and the meeting between Joseph and Bolt Fly!

the sloth you're ignoring InIchi, he just saw you after you beat up those marines


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Paegun is in a dai-pinch!
> 
> I'm excited for this^_^
> 
> ...



its more of a preview, Joseph is headed that way and it shows who is in the town, I still have a good time before i hit the town XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

ah okay! Sorry to jump to conclusions heh


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> ah okay! Sorry to jump to conclusions heh



hehe, its fine


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

I left room now for Herczeg or Captain Apoo to be that shadow that approaches me.

Although I don' know why a Marine would, I'm not a badguy but it's up to you


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

i'm not shadowing random guys sry, besides i am not aware that you are a DF user or even exist, and i'm too busy feeling selfpity anyways


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

herczeg said:


> i'm not shadowing random guys sry, besides i am not aware that you are a DF user or even exist, and i'm too busy feeling selfpity anyways



you know that I returned to my walking onigiri form right? doesn't look suspicious? then it's fine by me

edit:

also wanted to point out that nobody from north blue and west blue may go through the calm belts in a way, atleast to me that's cheating because they would be in the new world right away.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> you know that I returned to my walking onigiri form right? doesn't look suspicious? then it's fine by me



oh wups, i missed that part. fine then, i guess it can't helped. there is no way to avoid this. 
prepare for a hug!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

is it a hidden-sweet-onigiri-loving side?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup, hitching to the New World is not cool. 

Atleast fly over a mountain like I did.

Hey,it's possible. I checked the weight of the sloop compared to the currents needed to get the Merry Go up there. Ofcourse, the chances of a normal person surviving is... low...

I'll just ignore those! 

Also,notice how I broke the fourth wall.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yup, hitching to the New World is not cool.
> 
> Atleast fly over a mountain like I did.
> 
> ...



it's not hitching a ride to the new world if the  marine ship doesn't stop there

of course you can jump of the ship before it leaves the GL on the other side, but well, you can also play with dinamyte if you want


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yup, hitching to the New World is not cool.
> 
> Atleast fly over a mountain like I did.
> 
> ...



lol at the fourth wall breaking

@herczeg - nice^_^ I got spotted by a little girl^_^


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> lol at the fourth wall breaking
> 
> @herczeg - nice^_^ I got spotted by a little girl^_^



yeah, well you shouldn't have run away. she just wanted a hug...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

all right sloth, Where ever you are. Its up to you to continue a bit from here


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Once I'm done with french, I'm gonna have some fun in Loguetown.

With the legendary Smoker out of the way, I might be able to stir something up. 

Sidenote: Haha, my fist... :rofl


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Once I'm done with french, I'm gonna have some fun in Loguetown.
> 
> With the legendary Smoker out of the way, I might be able to stir something up.



yeah ehm, don't make big public ruckus, or i just might have to stop you.
i have some flashback issues with Smoker anyway...

plus Tudor is intown


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

herczeg said:


> yeah ehm, don't make big public ruckus, or i just might have to stop you.
> i have some flashback issues with Smoker anyway...
> 
> plus Tudor is intown



Who said anything about public? 

Also, my character isn't evil, he's neutral. Doing something public might involve killing innocents and that is a no-can-do for him. 

HAHAHAH, my fist... gets funnier every time I read it... :rofl


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Sidenote: Haha, my fist... :rofl



never turn your back on a pirate telling a knock knock joke


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Who said anything about public?
> 
> Also, my character isn't evil, he's neutral. Doing something public might involve killing innocents and that is a no-can-do for him.
> 
> HAHAHAH, my fist... gets funnier every time I read it... :rofl



you killed marines as well.
you are just like me. named a group of people enemy, and maybe even evil, and you killing them without actually thinking about that not all of them is bad. 

and our enemy groups is not the same, so if you will slaughter marines you will still have to face me.

(and yeah i know, if i attack onigiri-kun i will have to face you...)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

herczeg said:


> you killed marines as well.
> you are just like me. named a group of people enemy, and maybe even evil, and you killing them without actually thinking about that not all of them is bad.


To be honest... I only killed one and that was because he was threat. The others only got a relativly minor injury.



> and our enemy groups is not the same, so if you will slaughter marines you will still have to face me.


Meh, I just hope we both survive then. Would be kinda annoying if we start fighting and Tudor comes in to fuck us both up. He's like a mini-Smoker. Soru,armor,Kairouseki...
I basicly allowed him because a strong presence at Loguetown is clearly needed, since it kinda will be the pirate capital of the Blues.



> (and yeah i know, if i attack onigiri-kun i will have to face you...)


He's not a member of my crew yet.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 16, 2008)

Well gonna wish you good luck and say that the feedback from the Brigade wasnt exactly positive 

Wish i could do something about it..


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> To be honest... I only killed one and that was because he was threat. The others only got a relativly minor injury.



killing is killing. you kinda lost the right for self defense, when you became wanted and the law came after you



Zetta said:


> Meh, I just hope we both survive then. Would be kinda annoying if we start fighting and Tudor comes in to fuck us both up. He's like a mini-Smoker.



we probably will survive, but Tudor will only fuck you up. i'm not wanted or anything. i haven't killed DF user marine yet, though it's only becouse they simply owned the hell out of me. (and becouse it's actually not so easy to get close to one, and their power is not always common knowledge)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Np Sanji.

Also, technicly, I'm not wanted yet. Bounties get issued/updated every saturday.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Np Sanji.
> 
> Also, technicly, I'm not wanted yet. Bounties get issued/updated every saturday.





I think the way you are RPing is interesting. I dont get why the brigade got pissed for no reason.

I guess there is a bad blood between them and the OP section that i dont understand.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I think the way you are RPing is interesting. I dont get why the brigade got pissed for no reason.
> 
> I guess there is a bad blood between them and the OP section that i dont understand.



Oh well...

Feel like joining Sanji?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

oh boy
Zetta, the marines got your message
and they think you got a crew


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Oh well...
> 
> Feel like joining Sanji?



If i can create a character then maybe 

Gotta think about it though.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

herczeg said:


> oh boy
> Zetta, the marines got your message
> and they think you got a crew



Yay! 

Notoriety, here I come! 

It still takes a couple of days to issue a bounty since the higherups have to clear it and such. Remember it took several days after Arlong Park for Luffy to get his bounty. 
Also... if they're heading to where I found the boat, they're gonna have trouble.

That was in West Blue. I'm in Loguetown now. Also, all they have is a name and... wait.

How do they even know the Awesome Sauce Pirates? I've never even mentioned them!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

What's up with this brigade?

Oh and Zetta we're pretty close to each other right now aren't we?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Pretty much. Basicly, you just came out of the store I'm going to.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2008)

So how long is everyone gonna' be at Louge Town?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

But that store is the Ippon-Matsu's family sword store. Not Morello

sound sound devil fruit could be used manipulate a lot of people

oh and that captain Cinna, perhaps Cinna from final fantasy IX? I remember his face being compared to a ass or something ugly as well

Edit: I'm staying at Logue town until someone can get me over the reverse mountain, passenger ships don't do that...lol.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> So how long is everyone gonna' be at Louge Town?



I'll probably still be in North blue by the the time most of the others are off in the Grandline XD


Gotta take down a pirate fleet and thats hard work


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> So how long is everyone gonna' be at Louge Town?



Untill we fuck up enough to have to run away or we form a good crew.

@Zorokiller: I know, hence why he had trouble reading the map.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2008)

Good. I might just join a crew when I get there.



> I'll probably still be in North blue by the the time most of the others are off in the Grandline XD
> 
> 
> Gotta take down a pirate fleet and thats hard work



Good luck doing that.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

We'll lets see who's in Loguetown.

- Zetta
- Zorokiller
- Zooey (lol triple Z combo)
- Tudor

Currently heading there:

- Kuzan
- Lombard (after he figures out where the fuck his target is and how do fuck it got from West Blue to Logue Town)
- Dee

Yeah, something awesome is gonna happen while we're here.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 16, 2008)

Name: Dracue Mihawk

Age: 30+

Starting Location: Just roamning the seas

Apperance: 

Personality: Neutral

Crew: None

Boat: A simple raft fit for just himself

Job/Occupation: A Shichibukai 

Devil Fruit: None


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

You sickos.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2008)

Henry Tudor's about to kick some ass and take some names...Damn it. Lol.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I'm not in any danger since I'm not a pirate


----------



## herczeg (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well, I'm not in any danger since I'm not a pirate



fine, ignore the bounty hunter chick, with a thing against DF users...

just becouse i'm playing babysitter atm, it doesn't mean i don't have my blades


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

but I'm in Marimo Point currently..I don't look much like a onigiri atm


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

This onigiri is pure win and cracking me up. You gotta join as my 1st Hand.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

joining the marines hmm...perhaps..Zorokiller needs conviction to lawfully follow a person. Ofcourse he could always use people for the free-rides but to be a nakama it takes more.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Your philosophy doesn't contradict mine, in fact they go hand in hand, and since you're probably looking for Zoro too and the Marines are pirate hunters...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh great...

Kill a no-name captain and you have a Commodore and a Smoker replacement on your ass...

Thank god I have a disguise...

I actually hadn't seen your post Apoo before I posted by heist... I'm suddenly even more glad for the disguise!


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

You better hope that disguise works. But I think a big fight with a guy using two cutlasses that have just been stolen will attract some attention. 



@Zorokiller, also, you wield two swords...Zetta wields two swords...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> You better hope that disguise works. But I think a big fight with a guy using two cutlasses that have just been stolen will attract some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> @Zorokiller, also, you wield two swords...Zetta wields two swords...



Rapier > Cutlass. 

Dual rapier has always been my style in RPs. 

Anyway, I'm gonna try avoiding fights, I'll try to persuade him with words or if worst comes to worst, fight him somewhere away from prying eyes. With any luck, I can convince him to fight me on an island away from Logue Town.

Seriously, all I need is Bloody Nine after my ass and I've got all the marines in the game gunning for me. And with no bounty even!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

i just introduced a organization that mysterious man from my storyline is a part of the Shinkigen Kishi (The new age knights) it's like a baroquee works organization.

vladivostok is awesome btw

oh and strawhat4life 9 million and 18 million is a bit high bounty, remember that the East blue is the weakest of the 4 blues and 9 million is a pretty high bounty for east blue pirates


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Rapier > Cutlass.
> 
> Dual rapier has always been my style in RPs.
> 
> ...



The only marines after me are the ones i make up..


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> The only marines after me are the ones i make up..



Decapitate some fodder Captain and use his head to write a challenge to them. That always gets em going!


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Caedus said:


> Name: Dracue Mihawk
> 
> Age: 30+
> 
> ...




Denied for obvious reasons.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Decapitate some fodder Captain and use his head to write a challenge to them. That always gets em going!



It's more fun punching the lights out of Fodder Lts. And crushing his men under giant fish.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta is that your devil fruit that kicks in? it keeps breaking the 4th wall, don't underestimate GAR


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Zetta is that your devil fruit that kicks in? it keeps breaking the 4th wall, don't underestimate GAR



That's the funny abillity. He can break the 4th wall when the narator pisses him off. 

His real abillity is more complicated.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Imagine that "Hey Pirate" part like "Oi...Kaizoku" with the deep zoro voice


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Seriously, all I need is Bloody Nine after my ass and I've got all the marines in the game gunning for me. And with no bounty even!



That tends to happen when you decapitate Marine Captains for lulz and (as yet unknown to us) steal 100million Beli worth of goods.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

waiting for sloth is getting boring... I'm just going to have to RP as the cap'n for a bit


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> That tends to happen when you decapitate Marine Captains for lulz and (as yet unknown to us) steal 100million Beli worth of goods.



I blame Count Vladivostok. 

You can't pin it on Zetta. 

So until I get a crew ready, dodging Tudor and the other guy is my priority.

Freaking Soru-users.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

A ponytail isn't enough to throw me off. 

Also my character isn't really overpowered as you think, Zetta. The 110mil beli capture was 50 marines on 1 and left him in the hospital, he has sub par close combat. The only thing he really excels in is archery.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> A ponytail isn't enough to throw me off.
> 
> Also my character isn't really overpowered as you think, Zetta. The 110mil beli capture was 50 marines on 1 and left him in the hospital, he has sub par close combat. The only thing he really excels in is archery.



Doesn't he have soru? 

And probably not, but you'll have a hard time pinning the crime on Zetta when there's another suspect.

Count Vladivostok the Third!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 16, 2008)

A quick question. I think i saw someone control the action of another Rp'er and on the other forum i rp on thats not allowed - how we doing things here ?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> A quick question. I think i saw someone control the action of another Rp'er and on the other forum i rp on thats not allowed - how we doing things here ?



Well, if you really need an action and he's offline until tommorow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know about that either, but it should atleast be a bit possible to control the actions because otherwise people dodge every attack people do. I don't mind losing once in a while.
being uber over everyone is kinda boring.

Just look, Zetta made me enter his boat, he controlled my character. But I don't mind as long it brings flow to the story


on a side-note...A commodore and a captain in town wtf..dangerous plus a girl wanting to pulverize some df users

(BTW: Shingiken Kishi will be some main badguys in the grandline)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting villians. 

Well, I didn't make you per se. I just invited you in. You could have just as easily flipped me off and said Fuck off. 

Loguetown is indeed getting dangerous. Even more so when other characters start arriving.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Doesn't he have soru?



Databook hype. 


He's like Coby in that speed respect. Though his Soru is not as advanced.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

I see. 

About character vs character fights. We'll have to be reasonable. I mean, if Tudor, a bow expert, shoots someone it would seem odd for him to miss for instance if you're just a normal person.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

I want to fight that Tsurugi! Keep him alive lol


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Dammit Apoo!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I see.
> 
> About character vs character fights. We'll have to be reasonable. I mean, if Tudor, a bow expert, shoots someone it would seem odd for him to miss for instance if you're just a normal person.



At best i would assume, barely avoiding it by getting a decent sized cut on your body?

Like, If he shot for the Abdomen and you barely avoided but your side was wounded? (like the zoro vs buggy first encounter)



Zorokiller said:


> I want to fight that Tsurugi! Keep him alive lol



XD I'll try lol


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Dammit Apoo!



I can't pass on the fun


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> At best i would assume, barely avoiding it by getting a decent sized cut on your body?
> 
> Like, If he shot for the Abdomen and you barely avoided but your side was wounded? (like the zoro vs buggy first encounter)



Yeah, like that.

@Apoo: I'll have to outsmart your grunts. If I recall, you were looking for a man named Zetta with two cutlasses and no other reports were made on his looks?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Who said anything about public?
> 
> Also, my character isn't evil, he's neutral. Doing something public might involve killing innocents and that is a no-can-do for him.
> 
> HAHAHAH, my fist... gets funnier every time I read it... :rofl





Zetta said:


> I see.
> 
> About character vs character fights. We'll have to be reasonable. I mean, if Tudor, a bow expert, shoots someone it would seem odd for him to miss for instance if you're just a normal person.



Well we'll just have to roll with it I guess. On the other RP things took a VERY VERY long time to flow and they felt a bit sterile so this will probably be better. Unless ofcourse somebody comes out with "and Billy attacked with his sword and he cut off Marco's ARM! And Marco started screaming and begging for mercy on his knees! But billy didn't like the look of Marco's knees so he cut them off too!" Where upon Marco replies with "But then Marco grew his arms and knees back and it doesn't matter anyway because he bit off Billy's silly little balls with his TEETH! And then he spat in Billy's vacated eyesockets because Marco had ripped both his eyes out with his left hand. Then he punch the heart out of that stupid motherfucking cunt's chest!"

See where i'm going with this ?



InfIchi said:


> At best i would assume, barely avoiding it by getting a decent sized cut on your body?
> 
> Like, If he shot for the Abdomen and you barely avoided but your side was wounded? (like the zoro vs buggy first encounter)



Yeah, that sounds right. Im just worried about the tards.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

That's what I'm for. Also, anyone can call bullshit on a fight decission and PM me.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

What I see of Jim Rogers (strawhat4life) is that he is somewhat overpowered. he owned high bounty pirates, he fights very good with both whip AND knives (well some people here also have multiple weapon styles)

but the big question is his devil fruit can he only mimic when he is close to someone and use it then or can use the mimiced power later on even when the person he mimiced it from isn't around?
If he he can remember it he can become like a Peter Petrelli and have multiple DF effects, which would be overpowered.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Kinda. Strawhat4life: explanation?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Zetta you called me creature again. I told you that I was human with a onigiri onigiri devil fruit. Or is your character not buying it?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Zetta you called me creature again. I told you that I was human with a onigiri onigiri devil fruit. Or is your character not buying it?



Rather, it's more because he hasn't heard your name yet.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

oh yeah, Zorokiller, After my team deals with the Thousand hand pirates, Tsurugi will escape, He's yours do to with as you wish once his crew is defeated XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

He will probably join the Shinkigen Kishi afterwards.

Ah yes proper introductions will be later on once Zorokiller reveals his true nature.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> He will probably join the Shinkigen Kishi afterwards.
> 
> Ah yes proper introductions will be later on once Zorokiller reveals his true nature.



And if we manage to escape Tudor's army of death! 

Anyway, I'm going to bed. Got French exam tommorow, final exam. YAY! 

Nighty night!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

ok cya man I'll take over our parts when needed


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 16, 2008)

Well well, eve finnally set sail! W00t


----------



## Zetta (Jun 16, 2008)

K, remember, try to talk your way out of it with my character. He's very skilled at persuading people. 

If it comes to fighting, immediatley let him go for the rapiers. They are Meitou level and with his skill, normal marines will be nothing for us.

Try also to escape with Strawhat4life's help. With any luck, the three of us can escape and/or maybe force Tudor to retreat.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Roger that


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> What I see of Jim Rogers (strawhat4life) is that he is somewhat overpowered. he owned high bounty pirates, he fights very good with both whip AND knives (well some people here also have multiple weapon styles)
> 
> but the big question is his devil fruit can he only mimic when he is close to someone and use it then or can use the mimiced power later on even when the person he mimiced it from isn't around?
> If he he can remember it he can become like a Peter Petrelli and have multiple DF effects, which would be overpowered.



Good points but he sucks with his DF power at the moment and it only works when he's 15-16 feet next to others. Once he's out of range he can't use it again until he gets back in range so its not really like Peter Petrelli in that he can't remember the power. Plus he needs to see how the DF power works before he can use it. If you guys feel its overpowered I'll gladly stick with his just his whip fighting style. 

Also I just realized when Jim comes within 15 feet of Zorokiller his body will become an Oni Giri as well. Weird.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

well actually no, your body would become like Roronoa Zoro, I was a onigiri to start with.

I ate the Zoro Zoro Akuma no Mi, it's nature is not yet revealed but it counts as a zoan-type.

We could make a run for it together the three of us.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 16, 2008)

hhhhmmmmm.....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well actually no, your body would become like Roronoa Zoro, I was a onigiri to start with.
> 
> I ate the Zoro Zoro Akuma no Mi, it's nature is not yet revealed but it counts as a zoan-type.
> 
> We could make a run for it together the three of us.



Even weirder lol. Yeah I'll back you guys up.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow..using your scimitars as paddles won't do them good..they would rust eh?

BTW Apoo, Zorokiller was in his Hybrid Point form because his Marimo Point is hard to maintain, but I could somehow work it out and edit my post...


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

*I made you* transform 


I sorta assumed your sword attacking form would be the Zoro point.









Also, too many Marines are being owned.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 16, 2008)

This sucks, I wake up and the story's already progressed so far.  I'll have to catch up quickly.  I hate having different timezones.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Mwoah it's okay I work it out it would progress Zetta questioning my true devil fruit since I told I have the onigiri onigiri devilfruit


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Also, too many Marines are being owned.



Hawkins just owned four more of your comrades.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Hawkins just owned four more of your comrades.



Man what the fuck. I'm gonna have to go 45 arrows a minute ALREADY?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

you're fighting Zorokiller, ok you have the upperhand but now Zetta joined. plus a enraged Hawkins.

But we still need to make a run for it anyway


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 16, 2008)

If anyone's wondering why i set mine a few days (weeks earlier) its because this why i can make it as if i'm riding with Lombad (sasori) who is heading your way right now, so i can join in on the action pretty quickly.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok that's ok^_^

Man..this is getting hectic. A Captain, A Commodore, a bounty hunter and ofcourse a devil fruit hunter all in the same town...I feel like some pirates need to run


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Motherfuckers need to get outta *MY* Logue Town.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll add more tomorrow, need to get some sleep.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 16, 2008)

Me too!

people don't godmod me to death


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone else sailing the North Blue? It's a little lonely in that tiny fishing boat, and I'm just owning some fodder Marines atm. If anyone is searching for a 17 Monkey man with twin schimitar look me up


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2008)

So who wants me in their crew? I figure it will get lonely if I don't join one so yeah.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm surprised we haven't seen any cyborgs yet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> So who wants me in their crew? I figure it will get lonely if I don't join one so yeah.



You're in the East Blue aren't you? Come over to Loguetown where all the excitement is. Crazy DF hunters, Onigiri swordsman, arrogant Marines, you name it.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> You're in the East Blue aren't you? Come over to Loguetown where all the excitement is. Crazy DF hunters, Onigiri swordsman, arrogant Marines, you name it.



I just got to Louge Town. In fact I'm heading to the docks right now so this should be interesting.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm getting rid of my characters DF power. It's a confusing ability anyway.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 16, 2008)

Name: Alex Alexxandro The First

Age: 16

Starting Location: Beginning islands of grand line

Appearance: Short, spikey red hair, very pale skin, green eyes, wears purple/brown kimono

Personality: Lawful Neutral, enjoys helping the needy but has no real longer term loyalties to anyone or anything except his own ideals


Bio/History: Born in the frigid waters of North Blue, his entire family was murdered and village destroyed by overly zealous marines due to a case of mistaken identity;  a navy base on our island was attacked the night before by a roving band of pirates. Managed to escape due to sheer luck and by playing dead among the piles of corpses. Hung on to a pile of wood and floated ashore eventually to another island. He was there taught in the arts of boating by a kind hearted older gentleman; together they set out towards the grandline, however this gentleman was killed by Sammuel Livingston Kuzan in a fierce duel, and ever since then Alexxandro has been part of Kuzan's crew

Crew: member of the "Kido" crew

Boat: Kido crew ship

Job/Occupation: Kido crew's scientist/spy

Weapons: a long black staff made of titanium

Devil Fruit: the "Absorb Absorb no mi" fruit, which allows the user to take on the aspects of other DF's, although only partially and temporarily

Color: Dark Orange


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Anyone else sailing the North Blue? It's a little lonely in that tiny fishing boat, and I'm just owning some fodder Marines atm. If anyone is searching for a 17 Monkey man with twin schimitar look me up



sloth and i are in north blue


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

oh man, sleeping is sux, i just missed all the fun...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

herczeg said:


> oh man, sleeping is sux, i just missed all the fun...



haha yeah XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> Name: Alex Alexxandro The First
> 
> Age: 16
> 
> ...



Your devil fruit is already choosen, the mimic mimic devil fruit does exactly the same.

strawhat4life if your character needs to lose his devil fruit he could fall victim to a member of Shinkigen Kishi in the grand line. The same person behind my DF is a specialist on DF's so maybe he does something with makes you lose your DF


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Dun~dun~DUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNN~~~


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

well Zorokiller, Zetta and Hawkins left the chaos that's called Loguetown

Have fun being there


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well Zorokiller, Zetta and Hawkins left the chaos that's called Loguetown
> 
> Have fun being there



i've got like 60 pirates coming after my ass T.T


----------



## koguryo (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a feeling that my crew's gonna be the last to make it to the GL.  After this island we're at now, we're heading to a big city to upgrade weapons, since we don't have Loguetown.  Supposedly the South Blue has some new tech.  I was going to stop by Karate Island but I think I've changed my mind.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

It doesn't matter if you are last, some people will stay longer at islands in the grandline then other ones. I mean we still need to use log poses eh


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Back! 

Time to read up.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see who're gonna get bounties.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey sloth, bolts mom available


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Can't wait to see who're gonna get bounties.



I might have to chance the day of bounty day... I'll wait until more people are online.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Joseph making him self at home pretty easily


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Joseph making him self at home pretty easily



It got him into trouble a lot back in his home town


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Least he always feels at home. And he doesn't have a bloodlusted captain on his ass.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Least he always feels at home. And he doesn't have a bloodlusted captain on his ass.



nope just a fleet of pirates


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Tsurugi will be awesome opponent, the df hunter will be interesting, and ofcourse the Shinkigen Kishi in the grandline!


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Hey sloth, bolts mom available



YOU BETTA STAY AWAY FROM MY MOMMA!


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Tsurugi will be awesome opponent, the df hunter will be interesting, and ofcourse the Shinkigen Kishi in the grandline!



Yay, villians.

Hmm, I wonder if we should have stayed in Loguetown for a while longer, if only to meet Zooey.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> YOU BETTA STAY AWAY FROM MY MOMMA!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yay, villians.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we should have stayed in Loguetown for a while longer, if only to meet Zooey.



Zooey was already suspicious of me and saw me several times she will eventually leave as well and we'll probably will meet again.
especially when we have a bounty and a devil fruit.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope so. In any case, we'll need to... *borrow* a ship.

A fishingboat won't survive Reverse Mountain. And I doubt there's enough room for all three of us to live in it.

also: I can't wait till we meet Crocus.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqCpXPYTfqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

De also was also looking for us back at Loguetown. Zooey would be a great addition to the crew as well but I'll defer to the Captain.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Clearly, we'll have to sneak back in to Loguetown.

Besides, we might want to get your things. You said something about artifacts?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Well he has his paper, it would be unwise to go to loguetown, it's probably flooded with marines atm. remember there is also the commodore


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

apparently i'm a true lady. always late...

i will follow you to the grand line if you decide not to come back for a ship, just looking for a motivation. i know i had one lying around here


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well he has his paper, it would be unwise to go to loguetown, it's probably flooded with marines atm. remember there is also the commodore



It'll certainly make things more interesting though and we can't leave behind a certain DF hunting little girl.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

well we just left, we need some good thing going on to return safely there, remember we can't win overthere


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well we just left, we need some good thing going on to return safely there, remember we can't win overthere





besides i never said i'm on your side


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

herczeg said:


> besides i never said i'm on your side



We're not coming back specifically for you. There's some priceless artifacts in Dawkins's boat that would fetch a pretty belli. And we need a good boat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

run Joseph run!

Also, get the green one, it looks cooler.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Oi~ Zetta. Let me stay asleep you two go into town. I'll wake up later and catch up


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Oi~ Zetta. Let me stay asleep you two go into town. I'll wake up later and catch up



Sure.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Zetta: *places obvious point to reintroduce someone that can encounter them*


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

You know. i may have to post music when the pirates attack XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

lol I already had some points when some music could be used

like the scene when Zorokiller was almost killed and Zetta rescued him "Uunan and the stone storage room" from the Music&song collection 1

"Gold and Oden" when Zorokiller sat alone questioning himself in the rain.

and ofcourse "To the grandline" once we set sail toward it


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> lol I already had some points when some music could be used
> 
> like the scene when Zorokiller was almost killed and Zetta rescued him "Uunan and the stone storage room" from the Music&song collection 1
> 
> ...



Those would be good 

And we all know, An epic battle between pirates with cannons being shot at random into a city and pirates flooding in requires music!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

herczeg, you saw us leave? but the ship already returned..


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> herczeg, you saw us leave? but the ship already returned..



yeah sry bit late with that post... but i'm sure you can find where it belongs to...

Edit: fixed that just for you


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes it works that way sometimes people mix up my appearance as well with Marimo Point and Hybrid Point and I end up editing it later on as well


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn that old man... Damn him to hell!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> Name: Alex Alexxandro The First
> 
> Age: 16
> 
> ...



Aww shit man, i kinda don't have any crew to speak off. I'm just a bounty hunter. My RP is a lone wolf really so HE has to join a pirate crew. LoL, looks like your going to have to join another crew.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 17, 2008)

200 beli for a bandanna!? Outrageous!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> 200 beli for a bandanna!? Outrageous!



Freaking con artists.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Aww shit man, i kinda don't have any crew to speak off. I'm just a bounty hunter. My RP is a lone wolf really so HE has to join a pirate crew. LoL, looks like your going to have to join another crew.



kido is really awesome, but the guy needs a different devil fruit as well because he has the same as Jim Hawkins


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess I'll go with the my DF then lol.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

well you can use the GAR GAR power now when you get emotional because you are with Zetta.

oh and who is that guy that busted you two?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

De wants to pick a fight with us.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

strawhat4life you have the mimic mimic fruit right? you missed that from your description


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah I edited because it seemed like a confusing power but I'll put it back up.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

yes strawhat4life you have to update your profile so people can keep track on your powers/weapons/location it's easier that way^_^

ah to late


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> De wants to pick a fight with us.



Yeah, like the two most wanted people in Loguetown have time for him. He could prove an interesting distraction for our escape though


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe it was because I started a fight remember, you got dragged into it

But that doesn't take away what you did before with armstrong


Bolt fly and Joseph will they become nakama and travel or are they gonna have misadventures in the north blue?


----------



## koguryo (Jun 17, 2008)

Darthsauron: Hopefully you'll read this whenever you get on.  So I'm out for the night(for me, in Japan).  You can rp as my character(2 posts will be fine, we just need to move along), just use his color and whatnot.  Also if you make our crew advance to the trade island then get Paegun two revolvers, the rest of the directions are in my last rp post.  BTW don't forget to update your character's info.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder what Zooey will do when she sees Zorokiller transform.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> De wants to pick a fight with us.



I was just gonna' make-up someone, but this works I guess.

Edit: I guess my guy is drunk enough to try a 2-on-1.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I wonder what Zooey will do when she sees Zorokiller transform.



she will be zorokillerkiller


Edit: am i the only one who haven't fought yet? you guys are sooo violent....


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

herczeg said:


> she will be zorokillerkiller
> 
> 
> Edit: am i the only one who haven't fought yet? you guys are sooo violent....



Its what being a pirates all about


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted by herczeg
> she will be zorokillerkiller
> 
> 
> Edit: am i the only one who haven't fought yet? you guys are sooo violent....



I haven't fought yet


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

herczeg said:


> she will be zorokillerkiller
> 
> 
> Edit: am i the only one who haven't fought yet? you guys are sooo violent....



Great, two pirate fights and not a Tudor sight! 

Hey Mrchubz, guess who you just bumped into!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2008)

Woot. Finally found a pirate. Although, I was typing when half the crap was posted so I didn't know you found me until after I posted my thing. Oh well.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish that more people were roleplaying Marines.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol, I've already defeated 9 marines and 6 pirates and it looks like I'm gonna fight more marines.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow your bounty's gonna take a bump for sure.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2008)

Edited my post so that it fits better with the story.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Lol, I've already defeated 9 marines and 6 pirates and it looks like I'm gonna fight more marines.



Lets see: about 9 pirates for me, and 9 marines.

Woot!

Also, Sloth, who you want to fight out of the Thousand hand crew? I'll leave everyone but Kengan and the captain free for you to choose from, you can make up your own attacks for whoever you choose.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a note. You get more cash for beating high ranking marines also killing gives more bounty.

Now I'm not telling you to go on a killspree btw


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

I wanna see your DF in action Zetta. I suppose your saving it for...oh Tudor I guess.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

why am i  the only one who noticed Roronoa? the marimo point makes Zorokiller look like zoro right? he has like 120 mil. bounty.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Lets see: about 9 pirates for me, and 9 marines.
> 
> Woot!
> 
> Also, Sloth, who you want to fight out of the Thousand hand crew? I'll leave everyone but Kengan and the captain free for you to choose from, you can make up your own attacks for whoever you choose.



Cool.  I'll just deal with whoever else there is thats fit to battle.  Also, I'm gonna go to bed now, so feel free to RP for me for a bit.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I wanna see your DF in action Zetta. I suppose your saving it for...oh Tudor I guess.



It works only in extreme states of emotion but... let's put it this way. When Zetta went over Reverse Mountain and was about to die, a sudden gust of wind came outta nowhere and blew his entire ship over it. 

@Zooey: Beats me, my guy only heard about the strawhats yesterday from a bartender.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 17, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I wish that more people were roleplaying Marines.



Yeah the balance is all screwed up. Im gonna make my character want to catch/kill them.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually yeah we do. But remember that marine character automaticly get a legion of marines and are usually stronger.

I like Apoo and all start with soru to make up for the imbalance.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

i have a marine character in stock, and he's not too strong, and working mostly alone (kinda special force type)
he's a bit like Moon Knight(marvel) both in motivation and becouse  "he does the fun part"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Cool.  I'll just deal with whoever else there is thats fit to battle.  Also, I'm gonna go to bed now, so feel free to RP for me for a bit.



Hmm, I might if need be


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm kinda proud that we've nearly beaten the Blender/Buccano RP.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I'm kinda proud that we've nearly beaten the Blender/Buccano RP.



Its one piece what did you expect


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, but they've got the Blender behind them. Just look at the amount of spam in their signup thread. 

Now if only someone would make two posts...


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 17, 2008)

Name: David Archer

Age: 23

Starting Location: Loguetown, East Blue

Appearance: Tall and thin, he does not of the obvious build of a fighter, which is why he chooses the rapier over a normal sword. He keeps his brown hair short to avoid it from inferring with his glasses. He dresses like a merchant, in dark pants with a white shirt and tie, with a short over jacket and for harser condtions a long black overcoat. 



Personality:  Neutral Good. Calm and cynical. David believes in reason he thinks the people can choose the right and proper path if given all the needed information. He this puts him at odds with the idea of justice of the marines and in fact the way the world government works, ensuring they stay in power by deny the speech of some or blatant use of force. As a pirate he still reflects these beliefs in his actions, he will not harm innocent civilians and in fact may save villages from pirate attack, but he still robs ships had is thus a pirate. When he attacks a ship he keeps damage to a minimum and allows them to keep some food stores but little of their wealth. 


Bio/History:  Born in the East blue to a family of traders he never did call an island home, Despite frequent pirate attacks they did well his family eventually had a small group of ships including a gallon. He had seen both sides of the marines during that time, Marines gallantly come to their rescue and on the other hand marines ignoring them because their was a ?system? in place. He decided that the system had to be reformed so he joined the Navy and continued his shipwright career that his father set him on. What he found in the marines and the navy was a system based not on qualifications but either how much fear you could produce you?re your connections, a system that insured that their would be no reform for those in power ensured they stayed in power. He left the navy in hopes of finding a means to do this reform, he believes that people must be told what they are charged with, and provided a fair court trial, and that all people even pirates must be allowed certain rights for the system to act justly.

crew: The Phoenix Pirates is a small band of three people, David his brother and Captain Jacob Archer and their navigator Sarah. despite their small size their use of innovative technology and tactics means they can effectively operate their ship. Their only issue is the operation of their guns. their still looking for crew



Boat: The sole ship the Phoenix Armada is the Phoenix a iron-clad(ie wood covered with metal) frigate that uses an innovative rib structure to hold heavier guns and two small steam engines, one which powers a set of screws to move the ship when in combat or no wind and a donkey engine to help move sail and cargo. Guns: 50, 48-pounder guns on two decks and six swivel guns.
Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: a musket, and a Rapier.

Color: Dark Slate blue


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

added.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jun 17, 2008)

Name: Jacob Archer

Age: 23

Starting Location: Loguetown, East Blue

Appearance (without glasses):  


Personality:  Neutral. Like his twin brother, He is a logical thinker and also has his own moral compass. He, however, is much more willing to use force to get what he wants or needs. His short temper does not help.


Bio/History:  Born in the East blue to a family of traders, he joined the navy and studied navigation, engineering, and marksmanship before departing the navy to become a merchant and occasional privateer. When the Navy began eliminating privateering, He meet with his brother, who suggested exploring the grand line in a new ship design he had developed. Jacob suggested funding the operation through piracy.

crew: The Phoenix Pirates is a small band of three people, David, his brother and Captain Jacob Archer and their navigator Sarah. despite their small size their use of innovative technology and tactics means they can effectively operate their ship. Their only issue is the operation of their guns. their still looking for crew.

Sarah was found by the Archer's after coming across her destroyed ship. she had been attacked by the navy due to suspicion of smuggling. having lost all her possessions and now possessing a deep seated hatred for the Navy, she agreed to join the crew as a navigator in order to seek revenge. Always calm, calculating and terrifyingly menevolent when angry, she proved to be an effective crew member.

Job: Pirate (navigator)
weapon: Pistol, knives, cutlass.


Boat: The sole ship the Phoenix Armada is the Phoenix a iron-clad(ie wood covered with metal) frigate that uses an innovative rib structure to hold heavier guns and two small steam engines, one which powers a set of screws to move the ship when in combat or no wind and a donkey engine to help move sail and cargo. Guns: 50, 48-pounder guns on two decks and six swivel guns.

Flag: 
Motto: "pro sors quod palma" (For fortune and Glory)

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: a longrifle, and a Jian, no named fighting style

Color: Sienna


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Added. Also,I'm proud to say, we now have 16 players.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Remove your double post


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Added. Also,I'm proud to say, we now have 16 players.



Kick ass


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 17, 2008)

We're beating Baccano by two posts!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> sloth and i are in north blue



Oh good, I thought I was alone there. I've currently dealed with a ship or marines and am now drifting out into sea in my tiny fishing boat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh good, I thought I was alone there. I've currently dealed with a ship or marines and am now drifting out into sea in my tiny fishing boat.



we are currently in a fishing town trying to not get caught by the marines XD


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 17, 2008)

No, I would hate for my hope to be crew to get caught already!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> No, I would hate for my hope to be crew to get caught already!


You feel up to joining the Jolly Rodgers? 

You'll see though, The story is about to get pretty damn interesting.

But I'm off to bed, Peace out.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

-come to the docks--- --in a tux." 

hehe
it's just me or this is funny?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Herczeg posted the story almost at the same time with you  lol now gotta wait for a sec to rethink things over.

oh and I think my resemblence to Roronoa Zoro has been mentioned a few times already...but it will get me in trouble sometime later I guess


lol at the rhyme


EDIT: Oh yeah about the massive ownage people are doing, don't worry about Zooey she hasn't fought yet but I didn't fight much either I only defeated 1 marine and Tudor owned me, I got saved in time by Zetta

Baccano thread has romanian supporters eh?

GO HOLLAND!!
GO HOLLAND!!
GO HOLLAND!!
GO HOLLAND!!


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like everyone heading to the docks... where is our only marine? he gonna miss all the fun...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

there is Tudor and Wilhelm Lombard both inside loguetown, Lombard tried to contact Tudor.

oh and btw netherland 1-0 romania mauhahaha


EDIT: Hey...Phoenix Pirates? You don't mean...Puzzle the Phoenix Pirate? Ice hunter filler arc...? lolz


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> there is Tudor and Wilhelm Lombard both inside loguetown, Lombard tried to contact Tudor.
> 
> oh and btw netherland 1-0 romania mauhahaha
> 
> ...



Italy 2- France 0

Its actually not even funny how badly france are playing, its not even that Italy is so good.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Herczeg posted the story almost at the same time with you  lol now gotta wait for a sec to rethink things over.
> 
> oh and I think my resemblence to Roronoa Zoro has been mentioned a few times already...but it will get me in trouble sometime later I guess
> 
> ...




Oh no you don't. I may be Belgian but I'm still supporting the old country. 

GO!!! ROMANIA GO!!!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

oh well Netherland is in the quarterfinals anyway they raped italy and france lol

anyway, italy france must be 2-1 then I had my prediction right and win some money from it

so uhh people continue the RP! I mean I'm in a raincoat pocket right now so can't do much


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> oh well Netherland is in the quarterfinals anyway they raped italy and france lol
> 
> anyway, italy france must be 2-1 then I had my prediction right and win some money from it
> 
> so uhh people continue the RP! I mean I'm in a raincoat pocket right now so can't do much



Romania has to win to get there.... 

What can I do? I'm standing around at the port like a douchebag waiting for you.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

argh..other people need to progress it all...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

That's the problem with an RP forum that doesn't have an active mod/GM dude.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Why is that?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Because a mod could actively decide to make a character do something drastic without consulting the player since he has to keep the game flowing.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah i can go there and notice that look who is there. or should i mess with De? McChubz is offline...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

herczeg said:


> yeah i can go there and notice that look who is there. or should i mess with De? McChubz is offline...



Your character, your call.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> EDIT: Hey...Phoenix Pirates? You don't mean...Puzzle the Phoenix Pirate? Ice hunter filler arc...? lolz



nope... the mythical bird the rises from the ashes,kinda for the fact that if we go against a big ship, the Phoenix's cladding will allow it to survive even after the area is full of smoke from the gunpowder. 

The ship itself is based of the American frigates that where originally commissioned as the first ships for the US navy, they did so well due to their design which had the rib system i spoke of for the Phoenix allowed them to hold more guns but retain the shape that gave them speed, so well in fact where they designed that the British said that no captain should engage them unless they outnumber them or in a ship of the line. the Iron cladding i added due to the need to survive the grand .


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

herczeg said:


> yeah i can go there and notice that look who is there. or should i mess with De? McChubz is offline...



I'm antagonising him!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Y-You're fingering the handle? wtf?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Y-You're fingering the handle? wtf?



It's a common verb used in fantasy novels. 

Never read DnD? Or Drizzt Do'Urden?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope...












....


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It means to start running your finger up and down it's handle or playing with it.


MY GOD THE INNUENDO!


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 17, 2008)

question how many marines/navy personal are on lougetown island? seeing as i made it so two platoons (120) men where following me.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

we seriously lack the presence of the law so mind if i start a marine character?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name:* John (corporal)
*
Age: *over 30
*
Starting Location:* Lougetown i guess... everyone is there. or should i start  where the north blue saga is currently? they don't have local marine

*Appearance:* Long threnchcoat unshaved face, you know, avarage GAR. he has sunglasses but he only use them when he is stoned (i will explain that later)


*Personality:* basically a chaotic neutral character, not really caring about anyone else but himself, unfortunetly he is forced to act as a chaotic/neutral good because of his abilities and becouse of his addiction
*
Bio/History:* he has a nasty past but nothing interresting until the day he ate his devil fruit and became member of a special marine unit. so he is kicking bad-guy ass ever since then

*
Crew:* don't have a crew but two guys sticking with him. the first is a woman called Abigail(Lieutenant) who supposed to be his superior, the leader of the unit and she's trying to make him do his work. the other guy is Marco (Private), he is a mechanik/support character he is not always around just shows up if things go bad
*
Boat:* have a little one. Marco built it. a reinforced catamaran, but John hates it . He said it's a pain to sail it.

*Job/Occupation: *Marine ...sorta
*
Weapons:* Pistoles. Flintlock Revover .44, six shot. the newest model from south blue. he carries two. (deleted the blade and grip thingie. the pistoles and his fists seems to be just enough)


*Devil Fruit:* Spirit Spirit no Mi. weird fruit, complately useless in fight. Makes the eater able to see the people's soul smell people's soul, feel people's soul. Not like in Soul Eater, John rarely can judge strenght level by the looks of a soul. He only can see purity and feelings.
It gives him a few additional feats like he can tell about most people if they lie or not, and if they did something bad recently (he sees the guilt). The more rotten a soul become, the harder to tell though. It's like you can't look through a dirty glass. 
The catch is, (he discovered accidently) that every time he saves an innocent soul (usually from an evil person) from certain death (he can tell if someone about to die, because the soul resonate very fast) he feels - well i don't know how to describe it - very good. John also noticed that recently his soul looks a bit brighter. But he is not doing it for redemption. Thousand years wouldn't be enough for that. He just addicted of that feeling. Abigail saw his potential formed an unit based on John. (thanks to her connection. but no, it's not becouse she slept with that commodore)



*His Addiction:  *It's like when you do bad things, your soul become evil and dark. And when your acts are good you will have good soul. And John's soul becomes a little bit brighter every time he does good things. And it feels good. And he is addicted to this feeling. It's a bit like when you go out and the sun feels really nice, just you feel it much deeper in your soul. He says it's because the sun shines on his soul from the other side (only he knows what this other side is...) and that's why he puts on he's sunglasses every time he saves a pure soul.


*Color: * Dark Red


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree the more law types the better.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the df fruit hunter girl more...we have a captain, commodore, kido seems somewhat against pirates as well...Zooey doesn't like pirates all that much either


Only thing that bothers me is the massive marine ownage. 120 marines is enies lobby like, wtf?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

well, we have to do something becouse atm, like 5 pirate players are in lougetown and no marine... though i admit Zooey is more interesting... but right now i don't know what should i do with her. i targeted De but should i attack him? while mcchubz is offline?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I like the df fruit hunter girl more...we have a captain, commodore, kido seems somewhat against pirates as well...Zooey doesn't like pirates all that much either
> 
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is the massive marine ownage. 120 marines is enies lobby like, wtf?



i'm not taking them i'm running from them, individually each marine is weak. but their is a lot of them! besides pirates can't win all the time. (sadly)

though pirates can fight each other too


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Kill the bastard

no but seriously research his fighting style and compare it to your own. I say you have a pretty potentional to beat him pretty well. He has sword-chucks(I love the webcomic its from) but you have a pretty good martial arts style with various types of blades plus a some of them are seastone metal which could weaken him.

He could use his devil fruit to turn the odds but I think you can make a pretty good battle out of it, you don't have to conclude right away.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Kill the bastard
> 
> no but seriously research his fighting style and compare it to your own. I say you have a pretty potentional to beat him pretty well. He has sword-chucks(I love the webcomic its from) but you have a pretty good martial arts style with various types of blades plus a some of them are seastone metal which could weaken him.
> 
> He could use his devil fruit to turn the odds but I think you can make a pretty good battle out of it, you don't have to conclude right away.



he is drunk. no challange. and i'm pretty familiar with his DF as well, i invented it 

oh well i guess it's fighting time then...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Hehe ok then!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

We need to get a ship.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 17, 2008)

on lack of law types, we could allow people to do two characters, one pirate and one law. Hmmm?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd like people to focus on one character more then spread it out, but ofcourse you could deep out certain characters like some people did with various pirate crews/fleets and some marines. I for one have some characters in mind for the Shinkigen Kishi


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

Who are the Shinkigen Kishi? Are they a criminal organization?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks like I have a fight. I with I devoted a few posts to developing this guy's devil fruit. Oh well.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 17, 2008)

Name: Zarakira of the Deadly Zs.

Age: 19

Starting Location: East Blue, drifting along.

Appearance: (a lot like Stark from Bleach, except w/ black hair) black tee with a skull design, black dress pants, black socks, black boots, and a black coat with maroon fur trimmings.

Personality: Chaotic Neutral. Zarakira has a mocking personality, mostly due to his upbringing in Mock Town. He's a lazy guy who just wants to join a crew.

Bio/History: Zarakira was born in the village of Mock Town, where he was ridiculed for his love of pirating. Growing up in Mock Town is not easy, so Zarakira trained himself to be an exceptional fighter, especially with a sword. When he turned 16, he stole some food from a passing cart as usual, but it was the Yoru Yoru fruit. He honed his abilities until one day, he saw the whole event between Bellamy and Donflamingo. Donflamingo's air of superiority amazed Zarakira, so the next day he stole a boat, some food, some Beli (1k total), and some other supplies and set sail to find a crew to join.

Crew: Just me (for now)

Boat: a small boat

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: One sword style, people under his hypnosis

Devil Fruit: Yoru Yoru No Mi (Night Night Fruit) allows the user to control darkness (pure darkness, not gravity related like BB). Once it gets to an advanced form, he can use his dark powers to make a victims mind think it's nighttime, thus making them tired, or, in some cases, make someone go to sleep. The user exumes a constant field of energy, which will make anyone within his immediate vicinity tired and lazy. Side effects: The user is constantly lazy.

Color: Black (bold)


----------



## herczeg (Jun 17, 2008)

ehm... sry McChubz i owned you, but you were drunk... 
also i developed a new move for you 
sooo we are both alive but you have been warned

Edit: if i was too harsh tell me and i will hold back next time. i haven't done much PvP before... (still he was drunk!)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow you pwned him lol. 

Edit: Are you going to let a 17 year old girl do that to your character MrChubz


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2008)

Meh, If I had typed it, it would have gone different. But you're right, I'm too drunk to fight right now.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2008)

ah the story is advancing

Edit: Sloth, I've got the foes lined up for you if you don't mind.

Tsurugi 
Yagyu
Red Hand Richard
and Buckles, The red knuckles. (Combat Specialist) 

The first three are Swordsman and would be better Suited to fighting you then me since Joseph lost his dagger XD

Yagyu is the strongest man in the first division, But trace is in charge due to his brains.

Red hand is a swordsman who uses one Cutlass 

Yagyu uses a katana.

Tsurgi uses two wakizashi (a bit smaller then a short sword)

And well, Buck uses two Steel knuckles.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

@Strawhat4life - yes Shinkigen Kishi are like a sort of Baroque works, but they won't get touched by the marines because the leader has some good connections (It will reveal later on)

Damn...Zooey her fight was good, De D Dee is really a sort of blackbeard, a drunk large guy awesome!

and leave Tsurugi alive eh? He's going to be a Shinkigen Kishi later on

btw are Joseph and Bolt going to meet James Danziker? they are both in the North Blue.


Man and Paegun needs to set sail for the grand line well he atleast already got a logpose^_^


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

i hate that old man... always trying to rip people off...

how many businesses does he own!?


----------



## koguryo (Jun 18, 2008)

The Collaart Pirates will set sail soon enough.  The gloves Paegun bought aren't really for him.  He's just going to keep them, just in case someone new joins the RP that wants to make a melee character, and my crew picks him up.  I'm still debating on whether or not to stop by Karate Island, even if I already have 75 crewmembers(even though they're fodder and I'll probably need more).


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

75 crewmembers is already a pretty good crew, although they're fodder. 

the awesome sauce pirates are like with 3? and a fourth wanting to join and ofcourse a fifth I want to join


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

is it wrong to find Kuroi badass


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Added the new characters.

Yes, the lack of law might be a problem and also ownage of too many fodder marines. Remember, fodder is worth nearly zilch to your bountry.

I'll be taking a lot of things in consideration on Bounty Day but don't expect anyone to break the million. You are not Strawhat Luffy. 

Normal pirates don't go from zero to thirty instantly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Added the new characters.
> 
> Yes, the lack of law might be a problem and also ownage of too many fodder marines. Remember, fodder is worth nearly zilch to your bountry.



I'm trying to keep ownage down to a relativly realistic level 


> I'll be taking a lot of things in consideration on Bounty Day but don't expect anyone to break the million. You are not Strawhat Luffy.
> 
> Normal pirates don't go from zero to thirty instantly.



Which is why only one of the Thousand hand pirates is worth more then 10mil XD


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh and feel free to play more characters if you want. 

I've got enough on my hands GMing the entire thing so I'll only do one though.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Oh and feel free to play more characters if you want.
> 
> I've got enough on my hands GMing the entire thing so I'll only do one though.



well i was considering it XD Sloth and i are going to need someone who can read a map.. And a musician.

(Also i MAY be playing  a marine at some point.. Maybe )


----------



## herczeg (Jun 18, 2008)

damn Zorokiller, your crewmates just interrupt us all the time 

Edit: either Zorokiller or Zetta continues the story, Zooey has no intention to become a pirate


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Remember eh when pirates getting owned by pirates there must be eye-witnesses otherwise the goverment won't know about it.

I'll probably do the character Tsurugi once he gets owned and goes off alone to the grandline.

@herczeg - It's kinda becoming a regular sketch


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww... I'd rather have you than the buffoon 

Wait, no marine, no pirate? How will you survive in GL?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

The buffoon wouldn't be fun to join the crew, he needs to solo it...he is to awesome to join a crew. He's like a blackbeard but only less power


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Then we have to depart before he finds us. And we have to rescue Hawkins and get a boat.

Still,... seems wrong to leave without Zooey...

For some reason, I really want her to join the crew.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

XD updated profile with info on Jo's Pistol


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

especially since we need a non-df user


and wtf...Bolt and Joseph are on a winning streak or something. They own every single one of their opponents, even a sniper with a bomb? where did that come from? 

btw the sniper is really stupid saying he only has 2 bullets left..that's massive moroness


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> and wtf...Bolt and Joseph are on a winning streak or something. They own every single one of their opponents, even a sniper with a bomb? where did that come from?



Hey, Strawhats had a streak of pwn going too 

The upside to having a supply house with pirate attack and bombs going off everywhere, Random items can easily be found 



> btw the sniper is really stupid saying he only has 2 bullets left..that's massive moroness



Its not stupid, he was pretty far from Joseph at the time.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah I thought I he told him, misread it


----------



## herczeg (Jun 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Then we have to depart before he finds us. And we have to rescue Hawkins and get a boat.
> 
> Still,... seems wrong to leave without Zooey...
> 
> For some reason, I really want her to join the crew.



well, she might join later, but for now, she has no reason to become a pirate or just to team up with you guys


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, Clyde gonna just now be getting started.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Ah I thought I he told him, misread it


lol 

also, I want to Reinforce something.

Red hand is only worth 500,000: Johnny and Yusaku could take him out.
Trace is worth 10,000: He's very very weak XD but pretty smart.
Mitch is strong: But he doesn't have a bounty, if he did, it would probably only be around 50,000. He's pretty strong, He's got a decent punch, but he's no where near most the level of the mermen.
Deadeye: Great aim, But that's all he has going for him.

The four Strongest members- and the reason for the highest bounties.

Are- Yagyu/Tsurugi/Kengan/Kuroi 

Yagyu and Tsurugi Should be very tough battles.

Kengan, Is very strong too, But weaker then Tsurugi.

And Kuroi, Well, lets just say, fighting him in Jo's condition might lead to some bad times...

Winning will be very hard for Jo at this point, so even if its a winning streak, Its not going to be an Easy win. (much like with the Strawhat crew)

I don't want jo to be able To rapestomp a 15,000,000 bounty guy, I want it to be hard, Even if he was 100%. So, Just want to Reinforce that XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Care if I create a sheet for Tsurugi?

@jako-san: you spammed like 5 times in here saying "hhhmmmm" "now eve set sail"(or whatever) but haven't post a single word into the actual rp. EDIT: Oh you actually posted this time


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Care if I create a sheet for Tsurugi?
> 
> @jako-san: you spammed like 5 times in here saying "hhhmmmm" "now eve set sail"(or whatever) but haven't post a single word into the actual rp. EDIT: Oh you actually posted this time



not at all, Just keep in mind that he uses 2 Waikizashi


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> not at all, Just keep in mind that he uses 2 Waikizashi



can I make it he has no bounty?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> can I make it he has no bounty?



hmmm.. i suppose, if you want.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sanyouji Tsurugi_ 



Name: Sanyouji Tsurugi

Age: 22

Location: North Blue
Appearance: 

Personality: Neutral Evil
Tsurugi is a bloodlusted hotheaded swordsman. He's aggresive, rash, badmouthed and self-centered.


Bio/History: He was only a baby when he was found as sole survivor in a war in his home country somewhere in the south blue. He was found by a pirate under the name of Collaart. He was taken care of the crew and looked up to Collaart as his father. He quickly learned his way with the sword from the crew and at the age of 8 he mastered the use of two wakizashi. One day the captain got executed by the marines, the crew watched idly as it happened. Tsurugi got enraged and rushed toward the execution platform he ran past a child which cried heavily, he stopped for a moment and made up his mind. He'll never be the weak person the captain was, he would never shed tears for weaklings and become strong on his self. From that day on he joined various bandits and pirates to further his skill and to fight more opponents.


Crew: None anymore last crew was the Thousand Hand pirates under Kuroi


Boat: His boat got eaten by a seaking

Job/Occupation: Currently wandering adventurer

Weapons: Two wakizashi which he uses most of the time since he says they crave for blood. He has a Tsurugi wrapped in clothing on his back but almost never uses it.
Has a robotic arm now which functions are still unknown now. Has a flock swallows surrounding him.

Devil Fruit: No devil fruit

Bounty: 4.000.000 Belli

Color: Royal Blue


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sanyouji Tsurugi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, Kick ass


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

by what did Kuroi get hit? I might continue on that

btw I won't continue now with Zorokiller, Zetta the ball is in your play, you or strawhat4life was trying to get that ship, we need to finally get out of there


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> by what did Kuroi get hit? I might continue on that



I've got plans already, i'm just waiting for sloth to fight so i can start up again


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 18, 2008)

Wait, who am I fighting now?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Wait, who am I fighting now?



Yagyu, he's still in the area, He's got a decently high bounty so it shouldn't be easy


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

well if I know it can make Tsurugi have a proper entrance dissing on his captain.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well if I know it can make Tsurugi have a proper entrance dissing on his captain.



Hehe, Just wait you'll see who it was that harmed the captain. It's kinda important to my story


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok I'll wait it out

I thought he used the pocket pocket dimension subconsciously


the kid that Tsurugi saw when he was small was little Paegun


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 18, 2008)

So, whats his bounty?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Ok I'll wait it out
> 
> I thought he used the pocket pocket dimension subconsciously
> 
> ...



Joseph did use it, but he didn't know he ate a devils fruit so he has no idea why his gun and knife went Poof. He thought he just suddenly gained the ability to erase things XD (comedic relief) 



the_sloth said:


> So, whats his bounty?




About 2,000,000


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

ah yes true, almost forgot that part about his weapons disappearing


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

herczeg said:


> well, she might join later, but for now, she has no reason to become a pirate or just to team up with you guys



Very well.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Ok I'll wait it out
> 
> I thought he used the pocket pocket dimension subconsciously
> 
> ...



It's gonna be interesting when the two meet.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm going to need to join a crew, any openings? My info is a couple pages back.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

koguryo said:


> It's gonna be interesting when the two meet.



yes, you'll probably resemble your father so Tsurugi will probably think you are his son.
They'll probably meet when he is at the Grand Line (he'll be there quicker then most of you)


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

who saw that coming raise your hand 

(referring to his recent post)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> I'm going to need to join a crew, any openings? My info is a couple pages back.



Our crew always has openings, though we might not be evil enough. We have a sneaky Captain who'll do anything to make a name for himself, a first mate who's trying to find Zoro and an archeologist who has no idea why he's helping us.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

And so, The great Arc of Bolt and Josephs meeting has come to an end.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

*raises hand*

o notice: if anyone wants to get off that mad house of an island find my ship.

Wait wont we have to fight through the besieging pirates?...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

which besieging pirates?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

the ones with the divsions of ships and sent the people that Bolt and joesph fought.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> the ones with the divsions of ships and sent the people that Bolt and joesph fought.



they've all been captured by now thanks to the marines


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

And they are in the North blue, nowhere near Loguetown:S


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> they've all been captured by now thanks to the marines



right.... so we have to fight through Marines and navies


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> And they are in the North blue, nowhere near Loguetown:S



well someone was attacking the town! i'm confused,  :S


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> well someone was attacking the town! i'm confused,  :S



north blue, Small fishing town.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

You should have read it from the start then Joseph and Bolt are both in the North Blue. The commotion in Loguetown was caused by Henry Tudor inspecting all ships in search for pirates and Zorokiller starting a fight with them which dragged Zetta in the fight as well, who was already being searched for because he killed Captain Armstrong in West Blue. 
Jim Hawkins got in a fight with marines because they touched his belongings.

Meanwhile a Commodore named Wilhelm Lombordt arrived at Loguetown as well to contact  captain Tudor

Zooey a devil fruit/bounty hunter started a fight with the pirate De D. Dee who was drunk and using his devil fruit power to lure Zorokiller toward him.

and..that was about it.



So I suggest the last two posts from DB_Explorer and Dragontrapper to be deleted because it's inconsistent to the story happening in Loguetown


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

well i assumed that the dude who just kidnapped Joesph HAD a fleet or something to attack the town with. Marines wiped it out (after the undercover marine took out that CO) and now everyone is trying to leave.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

The situation isn't clear of yet. the undercover guy got hurt by Joseph and both crews left the island. Joseph and Bolt and the Thousand hand pirates, Tsurugi a ex-member of the crew left before seperatly. This all happened in the North Blue nowhere near Loguetown


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> well i assumed that the dude who just kidnapped Joesph HAD a fleet or something to attack the town with. Marines wiped it out (after the undercover marine took out that CO) and now everyone is trying to leave.





Zorokiller said:


> The situation isn't clear of yet. the undercover guy got hurt by Joseph and both crews left the island. Joseph and Bolt and the Thousand hand pirates, Tsurugi a ex-member of the crew left before seperatly. This all happened in the North Blue nowhere near Loguetown



Damn, Your good Zoro.

Kuroi was betrayed by Kengan, Real name Ken Gensan, Marine captain.
Ken had planed to betray Kuroi from the beginning. He split the crew on purpose, told them only to bring a ship full of men on purpose. While the forces were spread out Ken called his Lt. and issued the attack order.

What wasn't shown was that his Lt. Sent a few ships in north blue to go after The thousand hand crews and take them out. They have all been captured and Ken's own crew has just Recently shown up at Bolts hometown and Captured the flag ship along with the first and second Division. 

Tsurugi/Koroi/Division 1/2 heads officers/Joseph-Bolt have all just escaped from the island and ditched the marines.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

ok i was assuming that the Flagship and those couple of divsions where attacking the town, so i shall make the fleet that shot at the Pheniox (look at Jacobs last post) a marine group trying to stop us.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Well you see, it's very inconsistent for the Marines, to attack Loguetown for no-name pirates ofcourse they will try to arrest you, but they wouldn't open cannon fire on this island without a good reason, I mean it's not a buster call or anything. There are innocent people there plus marines so there would be casualties, which the marine would like to prevent.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 18, 2008)

Yet again, I'm calling it a night.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay so I updated the info on my crew so at least a few have names.  First mate and second mate are open, although first will probably go to Krillon after a long conversation.  Also calling it a night.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yet again, I'm calling it a night.



peace out, I'll probably call it a night here soon too.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 18, 2008)

Kudos to Sloth and Infichi - your little arc was very well written and very enjoyable to read. Just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes it was very nice^_^ 

only Zetta has to come online to judge about DB explorer and Dragontrapper's inconsequentions


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Kudos to Sloth and Infichi - your little arc was very well written and very enjoyable to read. Just wanted to put that out there.



Thank you very much 

Mrchubz i'm getting a kick out of your guys drunkenness XD

Also- I'm going to try and take on a second character (hey, i've been doing like 14 this arc XD)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, it's very easy. DB_explorer and Dragon, edit your posts to make them happen in another town far away from Loguetown.

If you don't, I'll be forced to ignore your posts for the bounty tally and might have to get a mod involved. 

Easily rectifiable.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

most sorry... were just going to delete them and start anew, should be no big issues with other peoples posts, since we where only seen like once.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> most sorry... were just going to delete them and start anew, should be no big issues with other peoples posts, since we where only seen like once.



No need to delete, just alter them to make them happen somewhere else.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, Lets see if i can handle 2 characters. (this way i can do something while sloth sleeps XD)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Bryan De’Gall 

Age:.22 

Starting Location: North Blue, Shipwrights Island.
Current: "With joseph

Appearance: A tall Blond man(6'2) with short spiked hair. Has green eyes and a tattoo of dragon on his back. Wears a white short sleeved button up T-shirt with a long blue jacket over it. Dark blue pants with brown shoes. Carriers two giant hammers on his back and one small one on a Tool belt.
He’s decently Muscular and tan.

Personality: A Semi-serious man who’s a bit too trusting. He likes to make people laugh and cares deeply for those around him. He is calm and collected and always wears a smile. He enjoys Being free and will fight for his friends till the end.

Bio/History: Bryan was born on a large island in south blue, His dad was a shipwright and trained Bryan to be as such. One day Bryan’s dad’s company had decided to merge with a sister company in north blue. Bryan and his family were forced to move to north blue in order for his dad to keep his job. A few years after his family had moved into town a man had ordered The construction of a ship, Bryan’s dad was put in charge of building it. Upon completion the man refused to pay for its construction, in a fit of anger, his father punched the man and knocked him down. The marines immediately arrested him for hitting a royal soldier. The soldier had manipulated a few marines with paid off some of the others in order to sentence the man that hit him to death.

At his fathers Funeral, his mother turned to him and told him. “Don’t hate them. Your father lived and died as a man who only wanted to protect his family. Don’t hate them because they took his life, But live. Live and be better then them.” Bryan took these words to heart and became a kind man who would do anything to protect the ones he cares about. Recently his mother has fallen ill and he is stuck doing odd jobs in order to cover her Doctors bills.

Crew: The Jolly Rodgers Pirates

Boat: Same As Joseph’s.

Job/Occupation: Shipwright/Pirate 

Weapons: Two giant hammers. (About 4 ½ feet long.) Carpentry/Woodworking tools.

Items: 2 giant hammers/1 smaller hammer/nails/other carpentry items.

Moves: Smashing Hammer/Hammer twister/Hammer Stunner/Skull Crusher/Spinning hammer 
Smashing hammer- Simple, He Smashes the ground with one of his hammers.
hammer Twister- using both hammers he spins in a Circle and attacks the enemy.
Hammer Stunner- Hits the target in the back of the head using the hammer.
Skull crusher- An attack that involves jumping in the air, Spinning and hitting the enemy with his hammer.
Spinning Hammer- Spins the hammers in a circle in each hand.

Devil Fruit: None.

Bounty: 

Color: this. (not sure, Some kind of green...)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

God, I hate it when you people make new characters. 

Make me edit the OP somemore will ya!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

north blue fanboy


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> north blue fanboy



Norland was from north blue, and I'm a norland fandboy


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Strawhat4life, if you need any help with Greywolf,feel free to use Zorokiller and Zetta.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks I'm new to this so I don't want to step on anyones toes. Still learning how the basic etiquette works around here.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey InfIchi, any chance of me meeting up with you guys sometime?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hey InfIchi, any chance of me meeting up with you guys sometime?



There is a high probability, Any idea what island you're headed too? (We are currently going to end up at Bryan's home Island no name atm.)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Thanks I'm new to this so I don't want to step on anyones toes. Still learning how the basic etiquette works around here.



Meh, I brought them there so they could help. You don't need to use them but they're your nakama.

Besides,when will you ever have an opportunity where all your nakama are online?

Consider this a rule: you're allowed to RP for your nakama if they arn't online and you need to move the story. Just don't do anything to explicit like moving from an island or removing limbs.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2008)

Just aimlessly drifting right now, you guys already on the ocean?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Just aimlessly drifting right now, you guys already on the ocean?



Yeah we've been floating around two days lmao


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Yeah we've been floating around two days lmao



Haha ok well prepare to gain a visitor.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Get to Loguetown, where the fun is happening


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Get to Loguetown, where the fun is happening



long trip from north blue


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

well under the redo me and my crew are about to anger some marines.. he he.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2008)

Why rush the adventure


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

Loguetown lacks Tudor.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Quite. Or any form of law.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Quite. Or any form of law.



Order is over rated


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2008)

We're pirates. Law and Order mean nothing too us. Although, what happened to the commodore?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah,but if we're allowed free reign, where's the fun in that?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 18, 2008)

One thing is for sure, if anyone dares to do whats happening in this vid, it get ugly 

Prof. Chaos


----------



## herczeg (Jun 18, 2008)

strawhat4life, the guy you fighting is a df user right? he said dog form, so he ate the dog fruit? just becouse it's already have been used (Mr.4's Dog-gun)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I realized that but there are different types of canine forms. I picture this guy as more of a German Shepard type.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

ok my eyes hurt i'm off to bed


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

Always a good sign to turn off your computer when your eyes start hurting. I enjoyed reading your characters story.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Quite. Or any form of law.





MrChubz said:


> We're pirates. Law and Order mean nothing too us. Although, what happened to the commodore?



Thats the thing. Seeing as i have nothing to do until you guys get to the GL or untill Lombad makes a post i was thinking of making up a marine RP. But then there are too many marines in Loguetown they just aren't very active. 

Actually i think I have come up with a solution. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Name; "The Bear" Bloomsbury West.   

Age; 45

Starting Location; Loguetown

Apperance; West is massive and hairy, like a bear, and just like his namesake he is extremely strong. However he is also more agile/nimble then any man of that size has any right to be. His hair has more grey than black in it now but its still long and shaggy. Age hasn't decreased his strength at all. 

Personality; lawful evil.

History; West sailed the seas from the age of sixteen as a cabin boy until a few years later he joined the crew of man that would later be known as the "Tyrant". When Kuma became a Schbk the crew (of which West was a high ranking and well respected member) disbanded and rather then join another crew he decided to take his money and settle down. Since then he has opened and maintained many shops in Loguetown, and due to his fame and strength he has become something of a Godfather. 

Before Smoker left his activities where mainly collecting loans or straightening out troublemakers that weren't worth the marines time. After Smoker left however things went south; Tudor wasn't strong enough to control the overflow of pirates and crime increased rapidly, so the residents (specifically the shopkeepers) took matters into their own hands. They formed CLAMP (Commitee of Loguetown Affairs Maintence and Protection) which West headed up. They have such a fearsome reputation that criminals have been seen to run into marine bases and give themselves up if only to escape them. Unfortunately for those criminals CLAMP had already reached an understanding with the marines, which meant that the criminals where always handed right back to CLAMP. Now that it has been in operation for six months CLAMP has reduced crime to almost the same level that Smoker did. 

Crew; The CLAMP Enforcers are all Grandline veterans of many years, each one of whom is strong enough to be a feared captain in the weaker seas. There are seven members. 

Weapons; Knuckle Dusters. West is a brawler. In the past he has killed people by punching them in the stomach alone. He can also take as much pain as he dishes out.  When West gets angry he takes things very personally, his rage is famous.

DF; None.  

Color: Dark red (like my other character)




Yeah. Definetely time to bring order to this bitch. Yall gonna get raped!! 

Edit; Btw Zetta you don't have to bother adding me to the OP im sure i won't be using this character for much longer.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Thats the thing. Seeing as i have nothing to do until you guys get to the GL or untill Lombad makes a post i was thinking of making up a marine RP. But then there are too many marines in Loguetown they just aren't very active.
> 
> Actually i think I have come up with a solution.
> 
> ...



I'm confused. So you're gonna own all the troublemaking pirates? 

Go right ahead. Meanwhile, forgive me if I head to buy a ship and GTFO 

Also,observe the first showing of the power of the GAR GAR no mi.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

If you could use that power at will technically you'd be a god lol.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 18, 2008)

This has intrigued me 
___________________________
Name: Mitsuru (piratey names are a bit too hard for me)

Age: 20

Starting Location: Reverse Mountain

Appearance: Black hair, brown eyes, no distinct features, wears clothes appropriate for desert travel no matter where she is.

Personality: Strong desire to be free and make choices without criticism, rarely hungry, often tired/sleepy.

Alignment: Neutral

Bio/History: Mitsuru grew up under the roof of controlling parents, never allowed any freedom, parents died during a sandstorm and now Mitsuru wishes to catch up on the freedom she missed out on by being a pirate.

Crew: No crew, currently in search of a crew

Boat: No boat, walks on water using DF

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: Steel spiked bouncy balls

Moves: Koppu Koppu Bounce House - Throws steel spiked bouncy balls near opponent before sealing them in a glass house providing walls for the balls to constantly bounce off of.

Bounty: 0

Devil Fruit: Koppu Koppu no Mi (Glass Glass Fruit)
Creates glass surfaces and walls out of thin air.

Color:I call Azure color, or cyan, it's all the same really
_________________________________
I think that's everything, I'm not too good at this...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> If you could use that power at will technically you'd be a god lol.



Well that's the point of it. The fruit works only when emotions runs at max. 

Outside of that, the fruit remains as good as inactive.

Also, good to have ya aboard AJ! 

Just two things: Color is indeed needed, because you're allowed to use other characters when the user isn't online. Also, could you pick a starting location in the Blues? No one has actually reached the Grand Line yet, let alone Alabasta. I'd suggest Loguetown, because that's where all the fun is momentarily or North Blue because there's a mini-war going in with the Thousand Hand crew. Good places to find a crew.

I'll add you once you've made the changes.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Zetta 
I take it that means I did everything correctly?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Nearly.

Just two things: Color is indeed needed, because you're allowed to use other characters when the user isn't online. Also, could you pick a starting location in the Blues? No one has actually reached the Grand Line yet, let alone Alabasta. I'd suggest Loguetown, because that's where all the fun is momentarily or North Blue because there's a mini-war going in with the Thousand Hand crew. Good places to find a crew.

I'll add you once you've made the changes. 

HENRY TUDOR! I SEE YOU LURKING!


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm placing myself on Reverse Mountain then


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I'm placing myself on Reverse Mountain then



Ok then. What are you gonna do? Surf down with your interesting devil's fruit? 

Edit: Added.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 18, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of wait for you guys, since you seem to be around that area 
Somehow I'm thinking you were making fun of my DF with that comment


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of wait for you guys, since you seem to be around that area



Yeah, if we get out alive. Apoo (aka, the fist of Loguetown) just came online.
We also have the CLAMP after us now.

Yeah, we need to get out,fast.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 18, 2008)

So pick up the hitchhiking chick on the mountain on your way up


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Zetta, maybe you should update the OP with up to date locations on each of the characters.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Hey Zetta, maybe you should update the OP with up to date locations on each of the characters.



More work? 

I'm going to bed now, I have my final exam tommorow, I'll do it afterwards.

Strawhat4life and Zorokiller, feel free to use Zetta further and do try to get AJ in our crew.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok nighty night Zetta 
NF should really tell you the timezones of other members


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 18, 2008)

I've created and am gonna RP a pirate too, since that's where the fun is right now. 


*Spoiler*: _Sergei Ganske_ 



Name: Sergei Ganske.

Age: 42.

Starting Location: Just past Reverse Mountain on the Grand Line.

Appearance: An incredibly stocky 6ft6 100kg man mountain, his physical prowess is immense. Wears a grizzly bear fur coat that he killed in his trial of manhood back on his home island in South Blue. Worn blue jeans, large tan heeled boots.

Personality: Chaotic Evil

Bio/History: He grew up on an island ravaged by two warring tribes. He saw his parents go to their deaths willingly in an impossible fight because of their "warrior spirit".

As part of one of the tribes, his entry to manhood was determined by a fight at 12 against a bear in a pit. Usually this resulted in huge injuries on the boy but in record time he climbed out of the pit carrying his freshly skinned coat.

Soon after, the Marines came and put a stop to the infighting. As time went on he was repeatedly convicted for petty crimes because what he felt was his entire purpose in life, to fight, was taken away from him and he didn't know what else to do.

At the age of 42, he snapped and rampaged the Marine outpost on his island, defeating the Captain there and placing his head at the top of the flag pole. He then went and massacred the unsuspecting opposing tribe as retribution for the loss of his parents.

Crew: The Molotov Pirates, a crew known for their fierce fighting and unapologetic plundering. Anyone who opposes them soon find themselves minus a head.

Boat: A Bertone, the size of the ship suits his small crew and is excellent for smash and grab superquick hijacking and raping of merchant and opposition ships. No real speacial features except for 2 cannons which fire giant harpoons to latch onto opposition ships.

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: Prizefighting and berserker. He hates long range fighting and loves nothing more than up-close-and-personal punch ups. A jack of all trades, master of none, he knows how to handle most hand weapons though he would be beaten against a skilled practitioner of a similar weapon. However, his brute power makes up for his lack of finesse.

Items: His tribe's prized weapon, a war axe, the size makes it impossible for most to use effectively, including Sergei.

Moves: Update soon.

Bounty: BUnknown

Devil Fruit: None

Color: RED


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Zetta are you guys really intending to buy (as in really buy with real money) a ship ?

And Apoo - aren't you meant to be the avatar of law and Order in Loguetown (Captain Tudor) ?


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm RPing both 


We're going to war right now


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Hey Zetta are you guys really intending to buy (as in really buy with real money) a ship ?



Heck no.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 18, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> So pick up the hitchhiking chick on the mountain on your way up




oh noes! i planed to play hitching chick there too  
guess i wont wreck my ship then....

Edit. oh wait i wanted to do it on the other side. this might just work then...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Ok nighty night Zetta
> NF should really tell you the timezones of other members



Doesn't work for people like me, I live in cali but my sleeping habits are all screwed up


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Well the Zorokiller character got really got treatment in the last story progressions I really like it^_^ Although Zetta stole the spotlight...But we need to get out of Loguetown...man we've been away and gone back already, can't we go already??

But anyway Tsurugi is on a suicide mission, man everyone creating double characters is confusing

oh btw sasori puppet really needs to be active I mean the commodore disappeared into nothingness


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well the Zorokiller character got really got treatment in the last story progressions I really like it^_^ Although Zetta stole the spotlight...But we need to get out of Loguetown...man we've been away and gone back already, can't we go already??
> 
> But anyway Tsurugi is on a suicide mission, man everyone creating double characters is confusing
> 
> oh btw sasori puppet really needs to be active I mean the commodore disappeared into nothingness



he decided that pirates weren't worth his time


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Dragontrapper... Captain Tudor is somewhere in the beginning of the grandline between Whiskey Peak and Reverse mountain...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

*ignores Jako-san*

wanna say he's at little garden now? with broggy and dorry fighting with axes and sword (while they already broke after the strawhats left) 

why are you trying to redo one piece storylines with naruto characters?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry DB Explorer I didn't see your post about encountering our group. I think I should  delete my post so it doesn't conflict.

Edit: Thanks DB Explorer my fault won't happen again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

haha.. tsuchi means dirt.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Dragontrapper... Captain Tudor is somewhere in the beginning of the grandline between Whiskey Peak and Reverse mountain...




he just got there, he does not know that, we just know he issued the orders


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Sorry DB Explorer I didn't see your post about encountering our group. I think I should  delete my post so it doesn't conflict.
> 
> Edit: Thanks DB Explorer my fault won't happen again.



>< i changed right after posting since i saw someone else post while i was writing. so no more conflict... i just saved zooey


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

I just ignore Jako-san his posts its random.

anyway. I can't do much with Zorokiller now atm...So do with him what you want the storyline progress is mostly now by Hawkins and Zetta Plus I also have to wait for the results of Tsurugi's little trip...


----------



## Starrk (Jun 18, 2008)

I edited my intro post from a couple pages back, was hoping I could get some approvals before I start on the actual thread.



Zarakira said:


> Name: Zarakira of the Night.
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> ...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I just ignore Jako-san his posts its random.
> 
> anyway. I can't do much with Zorokiller now atm...So do with him what you want the storyline progress is mostly now by Hawkins and Zetta Plus I also have to wait for the results of Tsurugi's little trip...



I'm sorry Zorokiller  but no one writes your character as well as you do.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Zarakira, you've got a pretty good character just start

Strawhat4life, well it just isn't Zorokiller's thing buying ships and stuff he doesn't care as long as he just GETS in the grand line 

well my other character isn't faring that well


----------



## Starrk (Jun 18, 2008)

I mean is my DF ok? I don't want it to be god-modding.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> I mean is my DF ok? I don't want it to be god-modding.



XD nah, You can easily counter it with people who are unusually energetic XD


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 18, 2008)

Well CLAMP is here now bitches! Actually its 1 am here and im gonna have to sleep pretty soon- final Exams tomorrow. 

Any all i wanted to say is that if you guys decide to move the story along while im asleep remember that West is a ridiculously strong (think able to bust steel with his hands like luffy kind of strong) veteran of the GL. So don't yall go pwning him like he is some random fodder. 

Ohh and Zorokiller seeing as you character is generally always the first one to dive into a fight how badly do you mind being pwned ?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 18, 2008)

Not SO Lady Like???? Bloody Nine you are sooo lucky she's unconscious


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 18, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> I mean is my DF ok? I don't want it to be god-modding.



Well there was one thing i notticed. How on earth did you go from Mock Town to east blue ? As far as i know the only way to manage that is with a Navy HQ ship.



herczeg said:


> Not SO Lady Like???? Bloody Nine you are sooo lucky she's unconscious



LoL. Caine is an old man set in his ways.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 18, 2008)

I travel at night.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Well CLAMP is here now bitches! Actually its 1 am here and im gonna have to sleep pretty soon- final Exams tomorrow.
> 
> Any all i wanted to say is that if you guys decide to move the story along while im asleep remember that West is a ridiculously strong (think able to bust steel with his hands like luffy kind of strong) veteran of the GL. So don't yall go pwning him like he is some random fodder.
> 
> Ohh and Zorokiller seeing as you character is generally always the first one to dive into a fight how badly do you mind being pwned ?




I do mind getting owned, but the fact that I'm realistic with Zorokiller's power (and he will develop to be really strong later on) he isn't that strong as of yet, he's good with his katana's but has to further his skills and use his devil fruit to the max yet.

so yea if you got a lot of experience on you that character well zorokiller probably will be owned. As long as you don't mind getting hurt as well


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I do mind getting owned, but the fact that I'm realistic with Zorokiller's power (and he will develop to be really strong later on) he isn't that strong as of yet, he's good with his katana's but has to further his skills and use his devil fruit to the max yet.
> 
> so yea if you got a lot of experience on you that character well zorokiller probably will be owned. As long as you don't mind getting hurt as well



Great. I have just posted so the ball is very much in your court right now.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller want John's ship to pick you up?


Edit: i mean pick up Tsurugi with that 1st class ship...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope he's getting saved by merman...hehe

his ticket to the grandline.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Nope he's getting saved by merman...hehe
> 
> his ticket to the grandline.



oh ok. no pirate attack then... John will be disappointed....


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

well Tsurugi isn't really a pirate, he is like a stronger version of nico robin, he uses crews and organization only for his own good.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

herczeg said:


> oh ok. no pirate attack then... John will be disappointed....



what scenery not good enough? 

o and on the name of the group CLAMP is that just a coincidence? *looks at avatar*


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 18, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> what scenery not good enough?
> 
> o and on the name of the group CLAMP is that just a coincidence? *looks at avatar*



LOL. Yeah, I wanted it to be CLAW but i just couldn't come up with an Acronym so i settled for Committee of Loguetown Affairs Management and Protection.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 18, 2008)

So, who's in Lougetown now? I was hoping to interact with someone.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 18, 2008)

me, my brother Sarah, though their on the ship, Zooey i just saved, Caine this one huge dude that is going to kick every pirate ass he sees Zetta, Jim and rice man


----------



## Starrk (Jun 18, 2008)

Any of them looking for a crewmate?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

The Awesome Sauce Pirates are fighting a mean SOB on the docks. We could use your help Zarakira.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Why do they always surround Joseph i wonder...


haven't they learned it never works yet?


----------



## Starrk (Jun 18, 2008)

Then I shall drop in.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2008)

Mind if I come and help fight the bear? I'm not drunk anyomre and I'm bigger then him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

Sure the more the better. 

*Edit:* Go ahead MrChubz have at it. I'm going offline. If you could find away to get us on the ship that we bought/stole that would be great. Later.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

Zarak i'm on Shipwright island... in north blue


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

strawhat4life we gotta look which post is better lol...I was typing all the time and suddenly saw all those new posts


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL read the reason why I deleted my post.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

ah yes...sorry...I didn't know which one was better hadn't had the time to read yours you deleted it too quick lol

oh edited some Zarakira in there because of the sake of consistentcy


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww. Now I can't make an entrance. Oh well, I'm gonna' fight the bear no matter. I need something to redeem my name after my last defeat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Awww. Now I can't make an entrance. Oh well, I'm gonna' fight the bear no matter. I need something to redeem my name after my last defeat.



you were Drunk, don't worry about it so much


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

well he is raged now and pretty much like a little hulk

plus already somewhat wounded through his chest and his right arm, it would be cheap to take him on with awesome sword-chucks now


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> you were Drunk, don't worry about it so much



And now she's paying for it. But my guy doesn't like marines. Great so now I need to fight a bear (for lulz) and potentially rescue Zooey (because marines are jerks but I may not find-out she captured so yeah.)

Edit: Damn it Zorokiller. Whatever. I'm just gonna' write it in that my sword-chucks are still in the boat then proceed to pwn a bear.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 18, 2008)

Why would you rescue Zooey, she massively owned you in your drunkeness


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Why would you rescue Zooey, she massively owned you in your drunkeness



Because I don't like marines.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> And now she's paying for it. But my guy doesn't like marines. Great so now I need to fight a bear (for lulz) and potentially rescue Zooey (because marines are jerks but I may not find-out she captured so yeah.)
> 
> Edit: Damn it Zorokiller. Whatever. I'm just gonna' write it in that my sword-chucks are still in the boat then proceed to pwn a bear.



Most of my crew doesn't like marines lol XD read jo's bio, you'll get an idea why.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 18, 2008)

We now have double the amount of posts that Baccano has; making us the mega supreme kings of the roleplaying forum!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> We now have double the amount of posts that Baccano has; making us the mega supreme kings of the roleplaying forum!



Hells yah! Not like we're keeping count or anything though


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Most of my crew doesn't like marines lol XD read jo's bio, you'll get an idea why.



Are you in Louge Town?


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 18, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Are you in Louge Town?



Nah, we're in the North Blue.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Are you in Louge Town?



Sadly, North blue.

I chose that because, It kinda gives me more freedom for a story you know?

There is only really one island ever mentioned about north blue, And a few of the Super nova's actually come from there. So it gives me a wide range of endless possibilities and islands to explore before hitting the grandline, Which gives you even MORE possibilities .


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Sadly, North blue.
> 
> I chose that because, It kinda gives me more freedom for a story you know?
> 
> There is only really one island ever mentioned about north blue, And a few of the Super nova's actually come from there. So it gives me a wide range of endless possibilities and islands to explore before hitting the grandline, Which gives you even MORE possibilities .



Oh well. My guy shall meet you another day then.

So who's currently in Louge that doesn't want to kill me?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Oh well. My guy shall meet you another day then.
> 
> So who's currently in Louge that doesn't want to kill me?



Not that many people 

oh yeah sloth, you can control Joseph a bit, I'm in the middle of typing up a pretty long thing for Bryan XD


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2008)

InfI, I'm thinking of RPing a girl because our crew is starting to become a sausagefest. 

Y/N


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> InfI, I'm thinking of RPing a girl because our crew is starting to become a sausagefest.
> 
> Y/N



Whats her job going to be?

And its cool by me


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2008)

Name: Belle Canto

Age: 19

Starting Location: North Blue, Fishing Port

Appearance: 

*Spoiler*: __ 










She carries a bow and arrows over her shoulder.  Her bow is gold and her arrows are black with red feathers

Personality: Neutral good.  She is very bossy and a it of a loud mouth.  She seems to argue just for the sake of arguing, and even if she finds out that she's wrong, she'd keep on saying that she's right that she is right.  Her laugh is "TAHAHAHA".

Bio/History: She grew up in the same town as Bolt Sky.  Her father was part of Bolt's father's crew.  When her father died, she and Bolt became friends.  When she grew up, she began working at the local pharmacy and has a decent understanding for medicine.

Crew: Jolly Rodgers

Boat: Jolly Rodgers Ship

Job/Occupation: Doctor

Weapons: Bow and arrow.  Her bow can split into two and be used as small swords.

Bounty: 1 000 000 Belli

Devil Fruit: N/A

Color: Magenta


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Crew: Give the name and short description of your crew. People who are part of the same crew will start together and new crewmates can join at the captain's discretion. The number of crewmates also defines your boat.
> Marines have squads instead of crew and the same things apply to them.
> 
> Try and form crews before we start in this thread and then edit your character template with the correct info. It'll be more fun that way.



somethin you wanna fix?


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> somethin you wanna fix?



I'm such an idiot.  /facepalm


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 19, 2008)

Oi Mr Chubz, i'm having a hard time coming up with a realistic scenario that will allow you to get out of there alive. Because right now you are being chased by the Bear and there are two more up ahead who are nearly as tough with four others scattered around the city. 

Got any bright ideas ?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm such an idiot.  /facepalm



Yes. Yes you are


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

There, OP updated.

Zarakira, if you're added to the OP, it means you're approved. 

Now to read what kind of mess you've people made out of Loguetown.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

its not THAT big a mess


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn you Bear! You ruined our boat!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah~ Oh yeah don't be fooled by the seriousness in the beginning of the arc


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Link removed

I'm trying to get post count re-enabled in here. If you feel like helping,feel free to...


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Link removed
> 
> I'm trying to get post count re-enabled in here. If you feel like helping,feel free to...



.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

i feel sad i had to rush my Bryans arc


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Zetta
> here
> 
> I'm trying to get post count re-enabled in here. If you feel like helping,feel free to...




WTH? I don't get it....


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

<annoyed at some people being tarted and recreating little garden very badly


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> <annoyed at some people being tarted and recreating little garden very badly



Ignore it. Bounty will also be a measure of RPing prowess. To give an example: You might kill 100 marines with one sentence but it will be worth a lot less than killing 1 marine in a long and grueling fight lasting several paragraphs.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Ignore it. Bounty will also be a measure of RPing prowess. To give an example: You might kill 100 marines with one sentence but it will be worth a lot less than killing 1 marine in a long and grueling fight lasting several paragraphs.



Which is why Ben gets no bounty XD

I tried to be realistic. Try very hard, I wanted to make the mountain bandits strong but.. Come on man, they spend their time in a mountain.. Unlike Pirates who get stronger from constantly facing tougher and tougher foes and training to get stronger...

they just kinda... sit in the mountains and attack people.. the same people.. no real challenge.. 


T.T I need to write more of the Ben/Joe/Bolt thing but no one else is really posting atm and its getting harder to come up with stuff without sloth playing bolt... (i don't do a good a bolt..)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah yes...

oh well updated techniques for Zorokiller and updates Tsurugi his crew, boat and stuff.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm waiting for Strawhat4life to get online. Also Zorokiller,we need to name the boat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I'm waiting for Strawhat4life to get online. Also Zorokiller,we need to name the boat.



I'm naming mine Nonki 



> nonki     *carefree (an), optimistic, careless, reckless*
> nonki     *optimistic, carefree, careless, heedless*


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

Zorokiller made some couple of good suggestions


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

How about Errant Venture meh I'm not so good with names. I'm cool with whatever you guys pick.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> How about Errant Venture meh I'm not so good with names. I'm cool with whatever you guys pick.



kaizoku king.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Harbinger of epic?


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Which is why Ben gets no bounty XD
> 
> I tried to be realistic. Try very hard, I wanted to make the mountain bandits strong but.. Come on man, they spend their time in a mountain.. Unlike Pirates who get stronger from constantly facing tougher and tougher foes and training to get stronger...
> 
> ...



Yea, sorry bout that.  I'm in the middle of writing an essay for uni.  I'll try to get one up soon though.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yea, sorry bout that.  I'm in the middle of writing an essay for uni.  I'll try to get one up soon though.



you also gotta do something with belle man, i am totally confused as to how to plan the story atm XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

belle knows medical stuff let her follow joseph and bolt and save the mom of bryan

oh and found out a name yet? I don't really care that much

The seafight battle was cool! Dual hammer timbering!!!"


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure... I has to be cool.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> belle knows medical stuff let her follow joseph and bolt and save the mom of bryan
> 
> oh and found out a name yet? I don't really care that much
> 
> The seafight battle was cool! Dual hammer timbering!!!"



Nah, I kinda want Kopa to do it in a comedic way.. just cause i love Kopa.



Zetta said:


> Not sure... I has to be cool.



Kaizoku king!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Master of Fate? I suck at this lol.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 19, 2008)

Koguryo: I'm going on vacation for two weeks, so I won't be as active.  You can RP as Krillon when I'm not on.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Koguryo: I'm going on vacation for two weeks, so I won't be as active.  You can RP as Krillon when I'm not on.



Okay, we should be at the Grand Line, by the time you get back though I'll be on vacation.   So Krillon's gonna eat the DF rite?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

There, compromise!

The Errant Bentou Harbinger!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Kopa is such a good man 

Zarak: aren't you in east blue


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to get in on the story, but I don't know where or how to start.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> I want to get in on the story, but I don't know where or how to start.



XD somewhere close to East blue...

How you made it to north blue i have no idea


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

It's my DF power. I forgot to add it to my intro post.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> It's my DF power. I forgot to add it to my intro post.



Ah..

You could always go to Loguetown, There are some marines and i think a few pirates still there.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok. Who's there right now?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> Ok. Who's there right now?



Ah, I believe De is still there.. But I've been tired and can't remember most of what i've read XD

Anyone still in Lougetown?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Mr Chubz's character is still at the docks being chased by Bear and Zooey and the Archer brothers are at the dock as well I believe.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyway I can help?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah it seems DB Explorer has left the docks. That just leaves Bear and De fighting at the docks and I have no clue where Zooey is going.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

Zooey, the Archer brothers, Commodore Lombardt (but he isn't active), De D. Dee, Bear-ossan that's all I guess

but your devil fruit power can make you go from one blue to another? I thought it was hypnosis?? 

Hey I wonder eh DB Explorer, do you follow one piece or do you just like pirates?


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a dark power DF. Not like BB's, it's a logia DF of darkness, so it allows me to travel at night similar to Enel's DF.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

Then he should have really some major disadvantages like falling asleep at inconventient times otherwise it's pretty much overpowered, since logia's are most of the time overpowered since they cannot be hit.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm lazy, and yes, do fall asleep at times thanks to the power. I'll make sure it's not haxxor.

I'm not Ace-lvl with it yet, so I'm going to be a little inexperienced at first.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Wouldn't that make you... hittable when exposed to light? Because light is the weakness of darkness?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Wouldn't that make you... hittable when exposed to light? Because light is the weakness of darkness?



screwed during daylight


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

^Yes, it's weakness is sunlight (only sunlight and seastone/sea water)

I'm an average swordsman too, so it makes up for the light weakness. My DF is good, but my character has yet to explore the possibilities, so I can only make people sleepy and lazy in sunlight.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Oi Mr Chubz, i'm having a hard time coming up with a realistic scenario that will allow you to get out of there alive. Because right now you are being chased by the Bear and there are two more up ahead who are nearly as tough with four others scattered around the city.
> 
> Got any bright ideas ?



Ummm. Let's see. Maybe a certain darkness logia can help me.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

If it was dark I could fully use my DF, but I think it's daylight. I could help you fight them with my sword though. It's nothing special, but it'll cut off some appendages if I swing hard enough.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

It's gotta' be prety late in the day I do belive.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, you are who in the other thread?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

De D. Dee. Giant guy in a tux being chased by a bear, about to get jumped by two other guys too.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm a comin`


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

Many thanks good sir.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm going to sleep guys, Sloth If you post anything after this i'll continue it when i wake up lol


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

I helped you with the bear, but I need to log off and eat lunch. I'll probably be on later. I'll post here to see if you're still around tonight.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

No! Not our boat...

Hawkins,you finish it. I have no idea how to get outta this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you mind if Hawkins borrows your power for just a second?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

@zooey, even though i posted the ship leaving i said it took an hour or so to get ready so you can still sneak on board 

 

really a ship like the Phoenix needs a crew of like 15 or so but 5 would work, the main issue would be the guns, but we have ways around that 

o question i was thinking that one of the things about Phoenix is that they have breech loading guns which utilize giant paper (or metal but i thought thats TOO advanced) cartridges (which would have to be hand made) and are moved  either by pulley system or rolled if allowed to be metal, i don't think it would be too much since some people have revolvers which need cartridges and they would either be early paper ones or more modern metal ones. and our shells are just larger versions of those.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Do you mind if Hawkins borrows your power for just a second?



That's what it's there for.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

uhm just wanted to state something..."The Bear" is not literally a bear...his name is Bloomsbury West and he is a large human


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

what about my question, i dont want to cross certain tech barriers without authorization, going from front loading cannons which need separate powder and ball to large cartridges (IE Shells) with breech (rear loading) cannons is one of them, though some people have revolvers which require both cartridges and rear loading


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Aren't your characters engineers? You could have plenty of tech that's not common to the other Blues. It's one of your crews strengths.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 19, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> @zooey, even though i posted the ship leaving i said it took an hour or so to get ready so you can still sneak on board



yup, i saw that 1 hour part, that's why zooey made herself comfortable on the ship (i skipped the actual sneaking on part)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Remind me never to engage in ship to ship combat with their pimped out ride. 

Also, nice job on the canon part  I enjoyed that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks. Any ideas where we're going?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> uhm just wanted to state something..."The Bear" is not literally a bear...his name is Bloomsbury West and he is a large human



But my dude doesn't know any better. So yeah.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

Whiskey Peak! but first Flower-ossan and ofcourse Tudor is there somewhere +we need a logpose

Shinkigen Kishi is stationed there...


omg what happened to the awesome Tudor, West is more awesome then he is, he is now scared for some shitty-ass pirates! (btw add west to the OP, even though he won't be that important it's nice to keep track of certain characters and to look it up)


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 19, 2008)

Tudor is fighting in a situation he's never been in before; bloodthirsty pirates are still coming for him even after 100 cannonballs have been fired.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

We could do what they did in the 4kids dub where Sanji just miraculously had a Log pose and GL chart with him the whole time.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 19, 2008)

I got ditched, pirates are so cruel


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> We could do what they did in the 4kids dub where Sanji just miraculously had a Log pose and GL chart with him the whole time.



Oh hell no...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Reading DB Explorer's description of his ships weaponry makes me wonder how we're going to get by with just two cannons on each side and one at the front and the rear. We need to refit! lol.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

Note: that cost me and Jacob ALL OF OUR WEALTH, and we were rather good merchants, plus some knowledge:

To give you an idea of what type of  guns ships had;

Ship of the line(evolved from gallon):
First rate: 100 guns
Second rate: 90
Third rate: 80 to 70
Fourth rate: 50 guns

Frigates: 36 guns

US navy “super” frigates”: 48-60 guns

Sloop of war: 20 guns

Brig: 18-20 

Corvette: 8 guns (any modified fishing boats are this id say)

 what can i say i im a fan of naval combat history


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, you may thank me. 

Infact, do so tommorow when my repseal is gone. 

I'm waiting on continuing our story, I need a PM from Azure Flame Kite. She wanted us to pick her up in our crew.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

question hows the bounty system work? i remembered that you said something about that


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> question hows the bounty system work? i remembered that you said something about that



Basicly, every saturday is bounty day. On bounty day, I'll be spending my time rereading everything you've written in the past week and make a list of punishable offenses. This can be anything from fighting,killing, stealing or resisting arrest. When making these feats, I'll also ask myself if it's possible that somebody reported this to the marines. If it is,then it counts, if not, it doesn't.

Then I will look at how you wrote them. This is to say,how wel it was RPed. For instance, you can say you kill 100 marines in one sentence. That's nice and all but it's RPed like crap and as such will count for zilch. Now killing some marine recruit but killing them after a long and grueling battle that lasted several paragraphs is a lot better and worth more.

These two factors will be weighed and a bounty will be issued. Saturday, everyone's character will automaticly recieve the new recent bounty posters. This means that not only does your character have knowledge of other players but also of theirs bounties.

In a gist, it's... every saturday, the Marine Courts (as in me) will research your crimes and issue bounties or raise them as needed.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

Is Mr Chubz still here?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 19, 2008)

------
Name: Sebastian

Age: 17

Starting Location: East Blue

Appearance: Brown eyes, Dirty blond Semi-curly messy slightly above shoulder length Hair, and some light facel hair. Black Jeans, and a bright green T-shirt. 

Personality: He comes across as lazy, he never seems to worry about anything.  He's not shy, but he's not outgoing either, He isn'y a slob but he isn't a neat freak, And he is generaly a happy person.

Bio/History: Son of a Barber,  He ran away from his home town about a year ago do to a fight with his father, and has been Sailing around in his little dingy ever since.  With little to no Navgational Skills.(His home town happens to be Near Usop's)

Crew: Just him.

Boat: Its a dingy

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: A one shot pistol

Items: acoustic guitar.

Moves: Point and shoot

Bounty: None

Devil Fruit: None

Color: Darkgreen


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2008)

When Chubz comes, I hope he knows that I like how he understands my character, I'll be on later.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 19, 2008)

marines obviosly won't get bounty... any chance they will get promoted?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

Sebastian want my ship to find you? we are in in the east blue.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 19, 2008)

Sure. Let me give my opening post, Then just feel free to come find....I'll just be floating there anyway.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

you have to wait for zetta to approve you i think *shrugs*


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 19, 2008)

Whoops to late.  XD  Just go anyway.  I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> Note: that cost me and Jacob ALL OF OUR WEALTH, and we were rather good merchants, plus some knowledge:
> 
> To give you an idea of what type of  guns ships had;
> 
> ...



Do you know about Caravel's?

@Zetta This is how I picture the ship except bigger.

Also ours has only one mast. So I'm going to retcon it to 3 masts if you don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Do you know about Caravel's?
> 
> @Zetta This is how I picture the ship except bigger.
> 
> Also ours has only one mast. So I'm going to retcon it to 3 masts if you don't have a problem with that.



"Course not. Also, remember this scene from OP? Guess what we just did...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqCpXPYTfqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> "Course not. Also, remember this scene from OP? Guess what we just did...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqCpXPYTfqs[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Do you know about Caravel's?



two to three master ship with a shallow draft and great speed and maneuverability, id say four to six guns on the top deck no separate gun deck.

o the Phoenix:


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 19, 2008)

I refuse to allow Zetta to judge bounties by himself.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

... but its his RP and thus by the rules of RP set down in the Freelancer LV forums (old gaming forum i Rped on)  by glory comes HE IS GOD! thus what ever he says goes... even switching every characters gender... that should be a DF, one that makes you a girl, thats it, maybe age slower.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> I refuse to allow Zetta to judge bounties by himself.



You're one to talk. I agreed to give your second character an 18 mill bounty just  because you asked. 

What, you think I care what your bounty is? It's just that added touche of OPism to the RP. Picture me as Sengoku reading the reports in your deeds and issueing bounties.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You're one to talk. I agreed to give your second character an 18 mill bounty just  because you asked.
> 
> What, you think I care what your bounty is? It's just that added touche of OPism to the RP. Picture me as Sengoku reading the reports in your deeds and issueing bounties.



exept noone will bother Sengoku with small fries like us. probably a commodore will handle our bounty or a vice-admiral


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

I liked the Crocus bit, nice touch. I was just rereading that arc a couple days ago.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You're one to talk. I agreed to give your second character an 18 mill bounty just  because you asked.
> 
> What, you think I care what your bounty is? It's just that added touche of OPism to the RP. Picture me as Sengoku reading the reports in your deeds and issueing bounties.



PWNgoat isn't considered godmodding? 



______________




Full clash up between Tudor and Sergei.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 19, 2008)

DB.  Don't make my Character talk for me in the Rp again please....It takes away chances to show his Character.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 19, 2008)

The RP works like that though Sebby


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> PWNgoat isn't considered godmodding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I GM, I get the goat!


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

sorry................ it was just his name


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 19, 2008)

People just can't do tha tthough take control of my character like that...How do they know that He would have given out his name like that?  He is a pirate after all he might of wanted to keep his name secret.  So please don't do that again...And Sertently not when I'm right there...

But don't take me the wrong way I'm not mad about it...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

Taking control of a character is allowed under two situations:

1. The user has given you permission.
2. The user isn't online and you need to advance the plot.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

i shall edit the post!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Damn you Bear! You ruined our boat!



Its only fodder that you beat up without consequences. I just wanted to maintain that the Bear wasn't fodder.

On that note - what the fuck ? Yes so i get the Bear ( a title by the way not an actual bear) was sniped from behind - thats fine. Taking out two GL veterans is that easy though ? Oh well.

Anyhow Zarakira is your RP a Logia like ace- as in he can't be hurt with blunt force ?

Also anyone know what that condition is called that gives old people trouble sleeping at night ?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 19, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Its only fodder that you beat up without consequences. I just wanted to maintain that the Bear wasn't fodder.
> 
> On that note - what the fuck ? Yes so i get the Bear ( a title by the way not an actual bear) was sniped from behind - thats fine. Taking out two GL veterans is that easy though ? Oh well.
> 
> ...



Insomnia? 

Also, Zarakira is only dangerous at night. At day, he's hitable and shit.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Insomnia?
> 
> Also, Zarakira is only dangerous at night. At day, he's hitable and shit.



Bahh i have decided to leave that shit as it is. I can't be bothered to have CLAMP wake up only for them to somehow lose track of those pirates. Might as well leave it that they got away while the Bear took his nap.

As for Kira - does that mean he is pretty much God modded by night ?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Its only fodder that you beat up without consequences. I just wanted to maintain that the Bear wasn't fodder.
> 
> On that note - what the fuck ? Yes so i get the Bear ( a title by the way not an actual bear) was sniped from behind - thats fine. Taking out two GL veterans is that easy though ? Oh well.
> 
> ...



I thought my fight with you was pretty fair, but the fight that followed was lame in the manner that you just got raped. Ok you were injured but I think it was handled poorly. 

Well Zarakira his devilfruit will be easily counterable when you think about it, fight with more then one person, have something that makes you wake up a person like Ussop would easily find a solution. I think his devil fruit would more be paramecia since it's a effect, not really his body that becomes something.

Sebastian don't be so stiff it just happens otherwise we get one-liners waiting for people to post one-line back.


Oh the Crocus part was good^_^ I liked how Zorokiller reacted precisely the way I wanted it to be


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll edit if you want Bloody Nine. Never was good at writing fights. Also, is there any posts that tell what all of the CAINE members do? I searched but couldn't find anything.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

((i thought i should make the profile for Sarah))

Name: Sarah Medes

Age: 21

Starting Location: loguetown, East blue

Place of birth: Small fishing island, East blue.

Appearance: Tall, with long black hair, and keen, intelligent grey eyes .years of drifting and sailing have given her a soft tan and the lean body of a fighter, She is quick, agile and has top of the line reflexes. This is reflected in her attire a simple blouse and some semi-loose fitting pants are her main attire, and when the weather worsens or the wind starts gusting she has a dark navy blue overcoat with six clasps over the front.


Personality: she is a lady of war - calm, collected and calculating . She tends to be to the point, doing away with formalities, and she often lashes out at people when they in her opinion act stupid or ignorant often making her seem brash  This hides, however, a deep, cynical mind, capable of seeking revenge in brutal and terrible ways. but while she is a pirate she will only attack those deemed necessary she shares the ideas of the Archers, unless you shot at us your fine, but in Sarah?s case she extends this to most marines, especially the officers. She knows that some are only doing their job, they believe that the Navy is the good guys, but the higher ups they wont get a second chance.

Bio/History: Her parents like the Archer?s where Merchants but unlike the successful Archer Family The Medes? struggled their condition was made worse by the constant harassment of  the Navy. One day when they could not pay the tax the marines decided to charge her family with smuggling and confiscate the ship. Her father tired to save her mother from a marine but his action lead to a shot out made it resulting with both her parents dead, she was below deck at the time and thus managed to hide. Since that cold Fall morning Sarah has drifted from place to place, learning to fight along the way. She also learned by advice and through tough experience the art of speech. At the age of twenty she finally managed to buy a ship, she was successful at first, she even managed to take down pirates group, and hunting down those you attacked her ships, but perhaps she was too successful, for one day a local navy ship came to accuse her of smuggling when she attacked it for trying to take her ship she was sunk, she was adrift for several days before the Archers found her and this time with a deep seated hatred for the navy and their leaders the World Government.

Crew: Member of Phoenix pirates

Boat: see above

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: Pistol, Knifes, Cutlass


Bounty: 



Color: Dark Purple


(>< THIS IS BETTER THEN MY MAIN DUDES PROFILE? more editing!)


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm just gonna' go ahead and edit. The situation was handled rather poor.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

wait who are the caine members again?


----------



## kuroka (Jun 19, 2008)

*Kuroka*

Name: kuroka

Age:24

Starting Location:east blue

Appearance:[/IMG]He wore a black suit and a matching pair of black shoes and pants. Underneath the black suit he wore a plain white shirt. He had messy black hair tied into a ponytail so as to not get in the way, and he wore a pair of sunglasses that hid his handsome brown eyes away from the world. Upon his suit he wore a strange design: it seemed to be a cross with circles at the ends and the middle but it was put in a diagonal angle that made it look more like an X than a cross. Upon his side, he had a whip of some strange fabric, red in color.

Personality:Kuroka is usually laidback, but he tends to pay more attention than what people give him credit for. People tend to think of him as stupid or weak, but Kuroka always proves them wrong with both his skill and level of intelligence. Even though Kuroka is usually calm around others, he tends to become extremely berserker-like if he has had enough or if he?s angered to that point. Many of kuroka's friends or those who know him best comment that he is funny, clever, and at times a bit strange (bordering on crazy). Even though many say that he doesn't care for others, he is actually a very caring and compassionate guy and he will usually try help others or try to make them laugh when they are feeling down (even if his jokes are rather bad in taste). Kuroka is able to remember a lot of information about several subjects and he will do anything to verify whether he?s right or wrong (he gets angry or annoyed when he finds he didn?t get something right-Lawful Good/Neutral Good/Chaotic Good

Bio/History:Kuroka used to be a normal guy- he had a family, friends, loads of money, and he was considered a very fun guy. He had everything in the world, but for some reason he felt like he was missing something. For several nights, Kuroka pondered away as to why he felt this way and why he could not fill the void. This kept on until he met two very special people: Rob Lucci and Annette du Lan. Something about this two made Kuroka felt not only complete, but feeling better than before he ever met the two. Kuroka , Lucci, and Annette became great friends and shared their thoughts and dreams together. It seemed that nothing in the world could bring this three down, but fate always finds a way to destroy such things. So it happened that Kuroka told Annette that he loved her, and that he wanted to be with her. Annette was touched and she accepted whole-heartedly (to the dismay of a hidden Lucci who had heard everything). Later that night, a fire broke out at Kuroka's mansion and burned it into the ground. During the fire, Kuroka had looked for both Lucci and Annette and tried to save them from being burned, but what he found haunted him for the rest of his life. In front of him, in Annette's room, stood Lucci with a bloody knife in his hand, and his dear sweet Annette in the floor dead.

Several months after the incident, Kuroka had been left with nothing but his family's fortune and a burned out piece of land. Knowing what he had to do, Kuroka got a few essentials with him and left to search out for someone to teach him how he could beat Lucci. His search took him nearly a month, but he found someone who could teach him how he could reach his goal: an old Sannin who was a great master in both martial arts and medical skills. The old man greeted him and treated kuroka well, but after hearing his story told Kuroka that he could or would not help him at all. Kuroka then tried every type of bribe that he had to sway the old Sannin, but nothing seemed to move him. Then Rayo said something that made the Sannin change his mind, ?I don't care what I have to do, I won't become a killer like Lucci. All that I want to do is make sure that he nor anybody like him cause any more pain.? It was these words that moved the old man, and changed his decision in letting Kuroka learn his most prized secrets.

A few years later, Kuroka had begun his business of transporting goods and people from one place or another (i.e. he began to smuggle things here and there). The payroll was good, but the truth of the matter was that Kuroka was trying to see if anyone had heard about Lucci in any place. Sadly no one had ever heard the name and soon, Kuroka almost gave up hope that he would get his vengeance, when good fortune struck: a Marine officer had heard someone by that name. After further questioning, Kuroka found out that the records about Lucci were kept by Vice-Admiral Merrian, one of the most notorious and malicious Marine officers to have ever lived. Kuroka was not intimidated the least as all that he cared for right then was for the smallest chance in beating up Lucci for his past crimes. Knowing well that he would be captured if he just strolled in, Kuroka put on a Marine uniform and got on a ship that would head towards the Vice-Admiral's base. Once he reached the Base, he was able to enter the records room by lying to the officer in charge that he had obtained valuable information on himself. 

Kuroka found the information that was about Rob Lucci, and saw that he had been accepted by the World Government as part of their Cipher Police. Kuroka also witnessed an attempted escape near the execution scaffold were a young girl fought off the Marines with a young, handcuffed man beside her. The battle would've been won by the Marines had Kuroka not decided to intervene and given the pair a little time to make it to their ship. 
Afterwards, Kuroka ran towards where the Navy ships were docked and started to destroy the large ships before taking a small one and leaving the base. Two years later, Kuroka walked the streets of The east blue looking for some one strong to join his crew 

Crewevil King pirates.

Boat: Barque 

Job/Occupationirate Transporter-for-hire, informant, doctor, and historian

Weapons: A Black whip  he call's shishi-unari

Items:A pair of sunglasses and A Chocolate Pocky 

Moves:Verrani Style Techniques: 

Cry of the Weeping Willow: Kuroka unleashes a fury of whip lashes that have devastating power. 

March of the Red Oak: Kuroka spins his whip rapidly before unleashing it forward with the same power as that of a cannonball.

Dance of the Black Lotus: Kuroka jumps forward and spins rapidly while having his whip extended causing damage to anything that is within the whips range.

Rain of the Crimson Sakura: Kuroka unleashes an even faster fury of whip lashes than before.



Bounty:50 Belli lol

Devil Fruit: Neko Neko no Mi, Model: Lion (Cat Cat Fruit, Model: Lion) ? This is a Zoan type Devil Fruit that allows the eater to transform into a lion-human hybrid and a full lion.

Color:black


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> wait who are the caine members again?



They're the folks who are part of West's group to protect merchants.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 19, 2008)

They are CLMAP (Commitee of Loguetown Affairs Maintence and Protection)

The two members on the dock are called Caine and Albar and i haven't made up a fighting style for them yet, the ball is very much in your court there. They are GL veterans, which makes them pretty strong, even if their age has taken the edge away from their skills. 

And Zoro killer i also agree that your fight with me was pretty fairly depicted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

The Shinkigen Kishi sound dangerous. How many are in their organization? What's the overall strength level.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The Shinkigen Kishi sound dangerous. How many are in their organization? What's the overall strength level.



Yeah. I have a bounty- hunter RP in that part of the GL. I was thinking maybe he could work for them or something. Basically i wanna know as much as i can now about SK.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

yes CLAMP indeed. 

but at the new person

Rob Lucci? You know that in the current timeline rob lucci already got owned, and that he is pretty much injured good he probably won't fight again. You probably got the hermit part from naruto except Sannin is three nin, which would mean that he is a Three Ninja. You probably mean Sennin which is hermit.

besides having all rokushiki besides tekkai, plus a zoan devil fruit (which make you really strong especially since its a carnivore type it's really strong)

Well lets see if Zetta accepts it. oh and btw you keep changing your name is it Kuroka or Rayo??


Shinkigen Kishi is a big organization the size of baroque works (which is pretty big) 

they have a lot of fodder but also a lot of strong persons on board. they're spread out across the Grand Line and are led by someone who has connections with the World Goverment, they aren't prosecuted for their deeds because of this. 

They occupy islands, they take possesion on belongins, kidnap people, the kidnapped people are sold of as slaves or used as experiments by Dr. Novabent. 

Currently Tsurugi is being kept in one their bases. They have humans and merman on their side.

What does it say about their strength level?
ITZ OVER 9000!!!


...


----------



## herczeg (Jun 19, 2008)

it's starting to be a bit chatoic. we really need a tracking system. 
but Zetta's right it's just too much work for one person. 
i think everyone should edit into the character info post the location of the characters + the things he planning to do (in case some offline, but the crew wanna move.) or additional info (like sleeping, bloody hungry, left leg broken can't walk...) 

so there won't be mixups
_________________________


Awesome Souce Pirates i haven't decided John's main objective yet, but it's somewhere around where you go. want him to go against the SK?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

herczeg said:


> it's starting to be a bit chatoic. we really need a tracking system.
> but Zetta's right it's just too much work for one person.
> i think everyone should edit into the character info post the location of the characters + the things he planning to do (in case some offline, but the crew wanna move.) or additional info (like sleeping, bloody hungry, left leg broken can't walk...)
> 
> ...



Well you can go against them...but when word comes to the leader of the SK that a marine is fighting them, you'll be fired or demoted right away it's your choice.

ok yes there are confusing things going on but like when someone is still injured from a fight he could say it in his story when he faces someone like "Although his arm was still injured from his last encounter in loguetown--..blablaba" you know


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2008)

Edited my post BTW. Zarakira or Bloody Nine, either of you can take the floor.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 19, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well you can go against them...but when word comes to the leader of the SK that a marine is fighting them, you'll be fired or demoted right away it's your choice.



oh okay, i will save a prince from assassination attempt then or something like that


(but just for the record: 
most marine officer doesn't even know about John's unit. not becouse it's so secret, but becouse it's really insignificant. so it may took months to figure out who is this guy anyway... and corporal is the lowest level officer rank, they can demote him to Private or Janitor)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 19, 2008)

well I guess the Headquarters know where which marines are it isn't like yea okay you can wear a marine uniform...everyone is being kept tracked at especially in the grandline.


nice strawhat4life! 

I was like wow he followed the course *read on* lol ofcourse not really like Roronoa Zoro himself


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 19, 2008)

herczeg said:


> it's starting to be a bit chatoic. we really need a tracking system.
> but Zetta's right it's just too much work for one person.
> i think everyone should edit into the character info post the location of the characters + the things he planning to do (in case some offline, but the crew wanna move.) or additional info (like sleeping, bloody hungry, left leg broken can't walk...)
> 
> so there won't be mixups



we could start posting daily updates on what we have done also ASK questions.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 19, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> yes CLAMP indeed.
> 
> but at the new person
> 
> ...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Starting off with one Rokushiki form seems more balanced. Some characters already know certain forms already. Henry Tudor can do Soru and Kuzan can do limited Tekkai and soru but is quite rusty at them.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 19, 2008)

ok thks for the help!!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh by the way my character fights with whips as well. Maybe his and your character will duel down the road.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2008)

I decided to add a little horror to my part of the story.  It's lame but it's something different.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 20, 2008)

sounds like fun anytime


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I got ditched, pirates are so cruel



Sloth and i were sleeping XD



StrawHat4Life said:


> We could do what they did in the 4kids dub where Sanji just miraculously had a Log pose and GL chart with him the whole time.



Shoulda done what i did, have someone give you one


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

Its gonna be difficult to progress the story without Kiba...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Its gonna be difficult to progress the story without Kiba...



yes.. yes it will...


We may have to knock him out and throw him on the ship with the dagger and run away XD

Also, Don't worry, I've got some plans to add some drama.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm down wit dat yo!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm down wit dat yo!



Its the pirate thing to do 


EDIT-~~

Yes, Ken knows Josephs name, However "No named pirate" Refers to the fact that Joseph doesn't have a bounty yet. So, its not like i forgot


----------



## raibbhani (Jun 20, 2008)

*Name:* Melt Motran 

*Age:* 19

*Starting Location:* South Blue
*
Appearance:* Short straight dark blue hair and sideburns. Brown eyes. Shirtless. Average body[Like Ace]. 5'11 tall. Short white pants with marine emblem and spiked boots.

*Personality:* Lawful Evil. Willing to kill innocents in order to keep the law and save the world and rid of piracy. Also very cocky and troublesome. 

*Bio/History:* Son of one of the retired Cipher Pol. His father was cruel and merciless. He was trained everyday ever since he can walk to fight and die for World Governments. His father intended to make him a great warrior so he can serve the WG very well and without question.  

In his mind, nothing is more important other than WG and the Justice itself. He admired the marines and join them at the age of 9. He was trained by one of the Vice Admiral for 4 years before promoted to Chief Petty Officer and a 3 years later become a Marine Captain. He aims to be an Admiral.

*Crew: *4 low ranked marines and are very clumsy and lazy of a crews. Unreliable at all.  His 2nd in command named Wecka and always act like the smartest person around even though he can't spell or write. But each of them are bit stronger than fodder marines/pirates

*Boat:* A regular small marine boat but painted dark red. 2 small cannon on each side.

*Job: *Marine Captain

*Weapons:* Spiked boots made of substance resistance to heat.
*
Devil Fruit:* Lava Lava Fruit. Can turn himself to a lava. The power won't work well if it's very cold around or raining. Can get hurt by a physically cold attack/weapon since it turns himself to a solid again. 

*Techniques:  *

Spike Kick - His signature move. Kick with spiked boots. Used always in a comedic scene.
Lava Dors - Shoots a fist shaped solid lava from one or both hands.
Lava Soulid - The lava cools down and becomes solid instantly. 
Lava Gigant Counan - Mithren release a big lava ball and fire it away like cannon.
Lava Jetro - The move makes a lava stream faster than usual in only one direction.

*Color:*DimGray


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

damn that took forever to type.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

man Kuroi and Ken duking it out was cool^_^

we've got some main 'badguys' developping


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> man Kuroi and Ken duking it out was cool^_^
> 
> we've got some main 'badguys' developping



I thought i should give Kuroi a good sendoff before he gets Sent to marine jail.

I'm thinking of making Ken Joseph's smoker.

the guy who follows him into the grandline and keeps trying to catch him.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 20, 2008)

kuroka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remove the soru and you're in. Soru is high level technique that normal pirates don't know. Luffy is hardly considered normal.

Melt, you to...

Sigh, new rule. No Rokushiki for new characters. You can learn that later if you get that far but for now, remove it. Tudor is an exception to that.


Please remove any Rokushiki technique you have and I'll add.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Remove the soru and you're in. Soru is high level technique that normal pirates don't know. Luffy is hardly considered normal.
> 
> Melt, you to...
> 
> ...



zetta is on


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 20, 2008)

Well ppl i'm on giant island, I had to relive that story...lol


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

giant island? What do you mean? you know that only giants heard of are in the grand line, and you aren't in the grand line yet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

The only "giant island" is Elbaf which is on the GL.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The only "giant island" is Elbaf which is on the GL.



Most likely in the new world too


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

No, there are more than one Giant Island.  Saul specifically said he wasn't from Elbaf, didn't he?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> No, there are more than one Giant Island.  Saul specifically said he wasn't from Elbaf, didn't he?



hmmm possibly


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

Brick Bat


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

but they wouldn't be in the blues since nobody really knows about giants in the blues.

nico robin is cuteee


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, you never know.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

somebody continue so I can continue on as well


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> somebody continue so I can continue on as well


just what i was thinking...

I kinda need to know if i'm going to be doing a Joseph centered one or if i can continue with ken...

T.T but for that i need to know of Sloth or mr. red monkey will be posting.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I have no idea what to do about the monkey.  So you can do it if you want.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, I have no idea what to do about the monkey.  So you can do it if you want.



if he doesn't get on soon i'm knocking him out throwing him on the boat with his dagger in hand and Sail off as fast as possible using bolt and Bryan to paddle the damn thing all the way to Lyneel.

EDIT-

Zorokiller, Go ahead and keep going. I'll edit mine with the story in a bit


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes oh well, I don't want to spoil all the whiskey peak fun for Zetta and strawhat4life.

although the characters are getting some good battles


Tsurugi is on hold now since he is in labrat now


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Yes oh well, I don't want to spoil all the whiskey peak fun for Zetta and strawhat4life.
> 
> although the characters are getting some good battles
> 
> ...



well hey you wanted to continue i gave you the chance =P

and do some on whats happening to him damn it. Is he going to be Mecha Tsurugi?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

I had no clue what powers to give the guy with the sunglasses. Have at it Zorokiller. I'm going to be offline for a bit.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

my post has been edited for anyone who wants to see the story move


----------



## herczeg (Jun 20, 2008)

Zooey is stuck on the Phoenix and i don't feel like writing John atm. But i guess i always can jump off...
is stealing sebastian's ship godmodding?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

herczeg said:


> Zooey is stuck on the Phoenix and i don't feel like writing John atm. But i guess i always can jump off...
> is stealing sebastian's ship godmodding?



Steal a small rowboat?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 20, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Steal a small rowboat?



oh yeah  right, it's just a rowboat, still it's the only way off the Phoenix....


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

herczeg said:


> oh yeah  right, it's just a rowboat, still it's the only way off the Phoenix....



You must advance the plot!

And if kiba doesn't come on soon as ive said. His ass is getting knocked out by a Tag team combo, SUPER RIGHT HOOK! SKULL SMASHER! SKULL KICK!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll continue the fight


----------



## herczeg (Jun 20, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> You must advance the plot!
> 
> And if kiba doesn't come on soon as ive said. His ass is getting knocked out by a Tag team combo, SUPER RIGHT HOOK! SKULL SMASHER! SKULL KICK!



man you confuse me!
seriously i have no idea what are you talkin about.... (exept the last part. )


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

herczeg said:


> man you confuse me!
> seriously i have no idea what are you talkin about.... (exept the last part. )



if you steal a boat, you advance your plot 

(the story moves on you are no longer stuck.)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

oh and infichi...

yes Tsurugi will be a little mecha...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> oh and infichi...
> 
> yes Tsurugi will be a little mecha...



Kick... Ass...


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm interested in this and am wondering whether it is still possible to join?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 20, 2008)

vagrant tom said:


> I'm interested in this and am wondering whether it is still possible to join?



yep, just post your character (and wait for Mr.GM to accept it)


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

vagrant tom said:


> I'm interested in this and am wondering whether it is still possible to join?



Go for it man.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2008)

It's a Logia, but any form of bright light will make the dark power side of my DF null. I mostly use the sleep part of it, since I'm a little inexperienced with it. I can change my whole body, but any fire-based light (eg. the Sun, candles, lanterns, basically any light since electricity hasn't been invented) will make me hittable.

I just like darkness, sorry.

EDIT// I edited my post on the page where you edited yours. Just post a new post on the last page and we'll start from there. First I need to clean my room.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm going to bed, Joseph Bryan and Ken are off limits till i wake up


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

i wont be able to post at all today... sorry. anyone currently on the ship can control Sarah and David, IDK about jacob


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2008)

I might be on later, but if that's the case, and I'm not here, I'd rather control my guy and further the storyline.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 20, 2008)

*Name:* Captain James Tew

*Age:* 36

*Starting Location:* South Blue

*Appearance: *



He wears a marine uniform without the hat, but the uniform itself is battered, dirty and old. Over the top of this he wears a battered brown trench coat As a result, he doesn't actually look like a marine captain. On his belt he has a cutlass and a pistol. His hair is shoulder length, straight and brown. He is 6' tall and of an average build.

*Personality: *
Captain Tew is not a marine anymore (see bio) after being disgraced. He now hates marines and will do anything within reason (he won't do anything evil like killing innocents) to get his revenge on a vice admiral.

Tew is a very smart and strategic person. He is not strong or tough but uses his inteligence and skill to defeat his opponents. As such he knows the benefits of being underestimated, thus his dress and his tendency to hide his devils fruit powers. 

He is neutral.

*Bio/History: *
Tew was a captain on the Grand Line once. He was content with his post and did not seek promotion, instead enjoying defeating the pirates he met. Tew is also an undefeated gambler, using his inteligence and unreadable face to win game after game of poker. He defeated a Vice Admiral who was not too happy with his loss. Instead of paying up, he had Tew framed for murder and removed from the marines. As a result he had a bounty of 5,000,000 beli placed on his head. 

Tew barely escaped to South Blue, which is where he is now. He has managed to steel a small sloop from the marines of South Blue and gathered a small crew of 4 pirates. His goal is to kill the Vice Admiral who set him up and will stop at nothing to do this.

*Crew:*
Four standard blood thirsty, gold loving pirates. Tew hates these scum and only has them as crew because he needs 4 people to opperate his ship. He secretly intends to kill them once he has entered Grand Line and use a dingy instead.

*Boat: *
A small sloop from the marines. Tew stole a marine boat inparticular because of the seastone bottom as e intends to enter the Grand Line via the Calm Belt. He plans to ditch the ship once in Grand Line.

*Job/Occupation*: Outlaw

*Weapons:* Cutlass and pistol

*Items:* Map of South Blue, log post, compass, bottle of rum.

*Devil Fruit: *
Kusa Kusa no mi (grass grass fruit)

*Moves:*
As may be expected of Tew, his moves aren't directly combat orientated. 

_Kusa Kusa Yatai (grass grass float)_
In a move similar to Kamie, Tew can float like grass to avoid attacks thanks to the Kusa Kusa no mi. This is useful as Tew is not very tough and can't take many attacks.

_Kusa Kusa Kasei (grass grass growth)_
Tew's key combat and assassination move; he creates a field of 12' tall grass around the enemy and the surrounding areas. Whilst the enemy is unable to see, Tew can feel the enemy brush against his grass and suprise attack unseen. Tew himself can silently move through the grass.

_Kusa Kusa Fuuka (grass grass weathering)_
A new move and not very well developed yet; Tew can sprout grass from a material object around dingy size. Whilst this in itself it not impressive, Tew then manipulates the roots of his grass to weather the material object, effectively destroying it. This could be used on a dingy or part of an enemy ship. This move currently takes a lot out of Tew and is not fully developed

*Bounty:*

*Colour:* *Orange*


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like a good character cool devil fruit, but bounties are issued by the game master, not self-made up...So you'll need approval of that.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 20, 2008)

5,000,000 Beli is actually not that much. Alvida had this bounty *before* her DF powers


----------



## kuroka (Jun 20, 2008)

i have somthing to ask how my characters can we make?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Nami's bounty is 16.000.000 and she took on the WG together with the strawhats and defeated a CP9 member, I think it's unreasonable to start with 5.000.000 even if Alvida had the same bounty, it was still early in the series and it's still Zetta's call



Kuroka, please stay with one... (for some personal reasons...like spelling)

Seriously don't use "pls" "gurl" "u" personally I find it a little bit of disturbing. English ain't my first language as well but atleast try to keep the spelling to a minimum.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

no idea.. ill say 42


----------



## kuroka (Jun 20, 2008)

ok i will try


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh and I believe somebody already got the sound devilfruit. De D. Dee has it.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 20, 2008)

he does so do i have to change it?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

well it's up to him and Zetta he is the GM and he isn't on today, it's not my call to say.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2008)

DFs are kind of hard to fleah out, aren't they?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah... i had an idea for david getting one but decided that one a seagull having a fruit in its claws and ACCIDENTLY DROPPING IT DOWN and then it GOING DOWN my throat was a bit much


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, you just have to remember there aren't double Devil fruits unless you explain it somehow.

We will hear how things go when Zetta returns


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> yeah... i had an idea for david getting one but decided that one a seagull having a fruit in its claws and ACCIDENTLY DROPPING IT DOWN and then it GOING DOWN my throat was a bit much



This coming from a series featuring a gun that 'ate' the Dog fruit, and a sword that 'ate' the Elephant fruit. I think 'unlikely' is not a problem here.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> This coming from a series featuring a gun that 'ate' the Dog fruit, and a sword that 'ate' the Elephant fruit. I think 'unlikely' is not a problem here.



...right now which fruit, got two in mind a gender bender(IE i can switch between them both) fruit and basically one that give me shadow clones
umm..... get power,  keep swimming, could make a Self Contained Underwater Breather Aperataus


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> ...right now which fruit, got two in mind a gender bender(IE i can switch between them both) fruit and basically one that give me shadow clones
> umm..... get power,  keep swimming, could make a Self Contained Underwater Breather Aperataus



What about a DF that makes you impervious to seastone?

That would be useless.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

the shadow clone one would let me fire volleys of pistol shot... imagine that combined with me making an early gattling gun *EVIL LAUGH*


the gender bending one would let me avoid capture since i could effectively change identify.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

Like the shadow clone fruit idea.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

no should i actuality eat a fruit? i wanted to be a badass normal


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

Depends on how much your character values swimming over sinking like a stone. Knowing that his entire life will probably be spent on the open 
water.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

i choose swimming!


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 20, 2008)

Do I have to wait for Zetta to give me the go ahead before I start? Is anyone else in South Blue?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

Just go for it. Your character seems fine to me. Not a lot of action in the South Blue only Darthsauron and Koguryo have characters there. Most of the action is in the North Blue and the East Blue.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm, perhaps tomorrow I'll start. East Blue is for girls.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2008)

There's some people in Lougetown, including me, MrChubz, and Bloody Nine.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

hello people


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 20, 2008)

My character is in South Blue but isn't planning on entering Grand Line via Lougetown and reverse mountain. I'm aiming to get through calm belt.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 20, 2008)

HAy people.  Whats up?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

vagrant tom said:


> My character is in South Blue but isn't planning on entering Grand Line via Lougetown and reverse mountain. I'm aiming to get through calm belt.




your character is insane? 



Sebastian said:


> HAy people.  Whats up?



The sky


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 20, 2008)

Hularius.....

So any major events happen in the Rp?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

nope  can we have some guy rping as a marine come upon us?!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 20, 2008)

You havn't had much expirence in Roleplaying like this have you?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

You can RP a marine yourself and just make a battle.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> You havn't had much expirence in Roleplaying like this have you?




no its just that i prefer someone else Rping the attackers *shrugs* 

so type to try out the guns on my ship


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey strawhat4life we're like the only crew in the grand line

oh and you can't really cross the calm belt unless you want to be (nearly) killed My character Tsurugi already did it


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

*Name:* Commodore Zane "Deadeye" Garrick
*Age:* 26
*Location: * The beginning of the Grand Line.
*Appearance:* Straight blonde hair slicked back to the side and with a part in the middle. Brown eyes. Stands 6 foot 6 and muscular build. Wears a black tank top and black trousers over which he wears the white coat of an Marine officers uniform. The words Justice are written on the back of the coat. Always has a cigar in his mouth but its seldom ever lit.

*Personality:* Lawful Evil. Hates Pirates with a passion. Used to serve aboard Admiral Akainu's command ship as a Seaman recruit and adopted the mans harsh philosophy about Absolute justice. Has been known to kill a criminal on sight without a trial or hearing and has even shot insubordinates who disobeyed his orders. Sees the world in only black and white, there are no shades of gray in his world.

*Bio:* Born in the North Blue. Pirates massacred his parents in front of his eyes when he was only 5. Swore revenge and joined the Marines at the young age of 17 trianing at Marine Island in the North Blue. Has worked his way up the ranks quickly. Served under Admiral Akainu as his first assignment and has gained a reputation within the Marines as a harsh man. 

Once killed his first officer in cold blood when he refused to kill several Pirates who had been stealing food to survive. Currently was assigned to assist Captain Tudor but after the trouble at Loguetown has embarked to find the Pirates responsible for the mayhem.

*Ship:*A large three masted Frigate. 

*Crew:* Standard Marine crew

*Job: *Marine Captain

*Weapons/Fighting Style:* Garrick is primarily a brawler who uses his overwhelming strength to dominate his opponents. He has Two huge kukri blades (each the same size as Sarquiss' blade) which he keeps criss crossed around his back. Wears brass knuckles as well around his fists. Rarely has to use the Kukri blades as he is quite strong enough with the brass knuckles but when he does he is a sword master.

Garrick is a physically very strong and he has lifted huge cannons very casually and thrown them very far at opponents, ripped lamp posts out of the ground and even pounded through a thick solid iron door with three punches. He's also surprisingly nimble on his feet.

After fighting Darver Garrick realized some of his deficiencies and has increased his arsenal. He can now punch and kick the air so hard that he generates powerful shockwaves in the air that act like focused air punches, so that he doesn't have to touch you to hit you. 

*Named Attacks:* 
*Shockwave Punch:* Garrick punches the air so hard that he generates a powerful shockwave sized fist that can travel for over a 100 meters and still be as powerful as if Garrick were hitting the target with his very fists. Garrick often will combine two punches at once to generate an even more powerful and larger shockwave. 

*Meatgrinder:* Garrick's take on a Rankyaku. He kicks the air and produces an rotating air shaped buzzsaw that can casually rip through iron. He can fire off these kicks in rapid succession. 

*Torpedo Buster:* Garrick kicks off the ground with such force he flies headfirst towards his opponent like a guided torpedo and headbutts them with enough impact to dent high grade steel. Garrick's particularly hard head makes this attack very effective. He can also stop on in mid motion and change his direction by kicking off the ground again.   

*Megaton Smash*- Garrick smashes both his fists into the ground and the force is so great that it generates a small shockwave knocking people over nearby.

*Megaton Driver:* Garrick grabs his opponent in a nigh inescapable bear hug and then lifts them into the air, leaping high into the sky. He then nosedives back towards the ground with the speed of a missile and slams his victim headfirst into the ground. 

*Hurricane fists-* He'll spin around like a top with his fists outstretched smashing anything close. After training Garrick has since added the effect of generating powerful blunt force shockwaves as his fists slice the air.  

*Tornado Death Spin-* Like Hurricane fists but instead he'll wield his huge Kukri blades and deadly air slices will radiate in all directions cutting anything.

*Kukri Spin-* Garrick will hurl both kukri blades in the air and they'll fly around until they arc back like boomerangs back into his hands. 

*Dragon Aura Fist:* A move that Garrick mimicked from Darver. Garrick focuses his aura into his fists and it manifests it into a jet black flaming aura that covers his both his hands up to the wrist. With the aura covering his fists it more then doubles his punching power and all of his punching attacks. It also adds an intense burning effect on whatever the aura touches. He can also use the this technique to defend by literally blocking and ripping apart opposing attacks with his aura enshrouded hands. 

*Devil Fruit:* None

Color:DarkSlateGray


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'll RP a Marine to chase after the Phoenix crew if you don't mind DB. Oops it seems you've got Marine attention already.
> 
> *Name:* Lt. Commander Zane "Deadeye" Garrick



lol.... deadeye...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess I'm not winning any style points then lol.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I guess I'm not winning any style points then lol.


you shoulda given him a gun


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

Only sissies fight with guns.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Only sissies fight with guns.



Deadeye Disagrees 

Course, he got his ass shot with two exploding bolts...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

lol when I saw the name I was like...wait a sec wasn't he low-tier pirate of the Kuroi pirates? lol


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

Meh, Deadeye will remain Deadeye.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> lol when I saw the name I was like...wait a sec wasn't he low-tier pirate of the Kuroi pirates? lol



So i'm not the only one XD



StrawHat4Life said:


> Meh, Deadeye will remain Deadeye.



Then deadeye might just have to break out of prison


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

Anytime.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Anytime.



Its too bad there is no way to break out of marine island...

Unless a marine lets you out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm....a duel of Deadeyes. I like the sound of that.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm...I was about to make a Shinkigen Kishi member named Deadeye...


----------



## kai243 (Jun 20, 2008)

Name:Nick Olas(a.k.a. Prince Nick or ?Lucky Ronin? Nick) 

Age: 18

Starting Location:east blue

Appearance: verge hight red hair kept short (although it is under a bucket hat most of the time). with blue jeans and a vest om with no under shirt.

 Personality:Nick comes out as a brash, trash-talking, and often arrogant guy who likes to boast about his skills with a sword. In reality, he has both the skill and strength that he claims to have and all the stories he tells about himself are true. He has the utmost respect to those who are stronger than him, and he likes to bug those weaker than him but only in fun. He is warmhearted and will gladly to protect those he considers his family. The only times he has ever shown true anger is when someone from his family has been insulted, someone hurts an innocent bystander for no reason, or somebody touches his hat. He loves to be with women, and he?s known to flirt with any girl that passes by him.

Bio/History: Nick Olas grew up in a merchant ship and spent nearly his entire childhood in the ship with his parents. Nick grew accustomed to the selling, bartering, and purchasing that soon it looked like he would become a merchant himself. This changed after the ship that he had lived in was attacked by a powerful pirate crew led by the destructive and deadly "Demon Lord" Yahagi. Yahagi attacked the innocent people on the ship claiming that he wanted something of extreme value. As the ship burned from a fire caused by one of Yahagi's men, Nick's mother gave Nick a small chest and a hat, and told him to get away from the ship. Nick obeyed his mother, and got away from Yahagi and his men, afterwards watching the destruction of the ship that had been his home his entire life. 

A few days at sea had left poor Nick in a bad state: his bones were starting to become visible, his eyes were dark from lack of sleep, and his hair had grown to cover his entire face. Soon out of desperation he opened the small chest, only to reveal a small fruit, no bigger than a tangerine and about the same shape. Knowing that if he did not eat he would not survive, Nick grabbed the strange fruit and ate it completely, though each bite tasted even more awful than the first. Soon Nick saw a ship in the horizon, and after a few scant yells, the ship came and saved him. 

The owner of the ship was a man called Iceburg, and he turned out to be not only a shipwright but the mayor of the water metropolis, Water Seven. After explaining what had happened to him, Iceburg decided to take the boy along with him and make him into one of the world's greatest shipwright. Nick soon learned everything a shipwright would have to know, and soon many people began calling him Nick-hiko (literally, Prince Nick). Everyone began to love Nick, and soon Nick felt as though he was part of a family once again. However, he knew deep down that he would have to hunt down "Demon Lord" Yahagi some day, and soon he began to teach himself the art of Ittoryu (One Sword Style). During his stay in Water Seven He heard of a powerful person name zoro and his skills as a swordsmen so he want to become more powerful then zoro then he knew he would be able to beat Demon Lord.
so the last news he got of zoro that he was in a small town in the east blue.

Crewne

Boat: A small two men boat.

Job/Occupation:Swordsman and Shipwright

Weapons:b?kken (wooden sword) he cant by a real sword.

Itemsne

Moves:Luck Up: Nick uses his right hand in order to use his Unsei Unsei powers to increase his luck. He can use this technique to increase others? luck as well. The pun of this attack is that it sounds just like ?lock up.? 

Luck Down: Nick uses his left hand in order to use his Unsei Unsei powers to decrease a person?s luck. The pun of this attack is that it sounds just like ?lock down.?

Luck Off: Nick uses either hand to negate any luck variables with his Unsei Unsei powers. The pun of this attack is that it sounds just like ?lock off.?

Chikurin Reppuu: Literally, ?Bamboo Gale.? Using his quick speed, Nick delivers a super-fast succession of sword strikes aimed at random locations. 

Komawomawasu: Literally, ?To spin a top.? Nick performs a swing that takes advantage of the entire body?s turning motion to dodge an enemy?s attack or to bypass an enemy?s defense, striking immediately after. This is best used as a counter-attack for any incoming strikes.

Bountyne

Devil Fruitnsei Unsei no Mi (Luck Luck Fruit) ? A Paramecia type Devil Fruit that allows the eater to control the luck of others as well as the eater?s own. The eater of this Devil Fruit can decide whether a person or an area will have good luck or bad luck by using either the right or left hand respectively. Likewise, the eater can determine whether there will be any luck on a certain place or person by using both hands in conjunction. The one drawback is that all luck will return after ten minutes (the amount of luck that was lost will then return in one single shot, whether good or bad). 

Color:RED


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> hmm...I was about to make a Shinkigen Kishi member named Deadeye...



PLAGIARISTS ALL OF YOU! 

yes i'm kidding


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

Nah I just have no imagination.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Nah I just have no imagination.



So i must have imagination enough for all


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

... nah you just let your mind wander, it talks to people.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of  going on here.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> There seems to be a lot of  going on here.



whatever do you mean?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 20, 2008)

Name: Fell Eastwood

Age: 26

Job: Pirate

Starting location: South Blue (some island with ship building capability)

Appearance: Female of average hieght and slender build. Longish black hair almost completely covering her face. Always wears a hooded blue top.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Personality: Very quiet but also very stubborn. Hates swordsmen as she perceives them as people who look down on gunslingers. Usually avoids conflicts but if a fight does start, she doesn't stop short of complete destruction (hence the name Fell).

Alignment: Comes off as lawful neutral but aspires to chaotic evil.

Bio/History: She comes from a family of gunsmiths. They moved to an island where the inhabitants' entire society revolved around swordsmanship and dojo's. Despite their family being genius at creating firearms, the townsfolk generally looked down on them and discriminated against them. Fell grew to despise them, even though she particapated in life on the island, even attending one of the dojos. Her parents never knew of her irrational anger, and after they passed away, she took up a special set of the family heirlooms, a pair of pistols created by their one of their ancestors, and an accompnying set of rings imbued with the zoan devil fruit power of the spider. Using these jet dial powered guns, she killed the entire island's population. She destroyed all traces that she or her family were ever there, and evaded the Marine investigations. She managed to barely escape to an island where she assumed the name Fell, but retained her an old form of her family name, called Eastwood.

Crew: 60 Marine deserters. Able seamen armed with repeating rifles designed by Fell.

Ship: Brig. Purposefully made to look in poor repair.

Weapons/Items: Fell is a gunslinger who uses two pistols. Even though she is a gunslinger she is extremely good at close combat and using her guns effectively at close range. She uses two jet dial powered pistols. The tops of the pistols are made from sea stone. On each hand she wears a half of a ring that joined with a Spider Zoan fruit (if such a fruit could exist). She gives it commands by the way her fingers rub together (spiders being sensitive to vibration). The rings can produce rapidly solidifying web bullets directly into the pistol bullet chambers. She can also toss away her pistols and pull them back via web strings. She can also fire the pistols like this even when they are not in her hand (tech called phantom shooter). She often twirls the pistols like yo-yos, which besides curing her boredom also recharges the jet dials. 

Techs 

Phantom shooter: Can fire the pistols when they are not in her hands
Poison shot: Poisonous spider webbing bullet which dissolves inside target. Has a charge time

Bounty: 0

Colour: purple I guess


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

a gunsmith - cool,  so that makes three 'tech' types my David, Jacob (shipwrights and engineers)  and your char


----------



## kai243 (Jun 20, 2008)

DB Explore can i join your crew?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

sure where in the middle of a battle, so umm dont get hit :3


----------



## kai243 (Jun 20, 2008)

ok i will do my best


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 20, 2008)

night people 10:44 PM here


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2008)

vagrant tom said:


> My character is in South Blue but isn't planning on entering Grand Line via Lougetown and reverse mountain. I'm aiming to get through calm belt.



 Awwww. I was looking froward to meeting your guy. We have  pretty common interests.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

I wished De had joined our crew. We could use some muscle right now. Notice I emphasized muscle and not Brains.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I wished De had joined our crew. We could use some muscle right now. Notice I emphasized muscle and not Brains.



idiots prove much comedy


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2008)

We need to continue our story tomorrow, Chubz.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> idiots prove much comedy



Preferably idiots with muscle.


----------



## raibbhani (Jun 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Remove the soru and you're in. Soru is high level technique that normal pirates don't know. Luffy is hardly considered normal.
> 
> Melt, you to...
> 
> ...



I've removed it. Add me then.


----------



## kai243 (Jun 20, 2008)

where u talking bout me?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> We need to continue our story tomorrow, Chubz.



I'm typing right now. I'm just gonna;' knock-out the fightin one post (will be epic though).



> I wished De had joined our crew. We could use some muscle right now. Notice I emphasized muscle and not Brains.



Why do you think I named him De D. Dee?

(If you don't know that joke, for the love of goodness, watch this video
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIJudR2_ywc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE])


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry InfIchi and sloth, couldn't get on at all tonight, very busy friday. Thanks for the cover RP, was pretty good, feel free to do the same again if I'm not online.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Sorry InfIchi and sloth, couldn't get on at all tonight, very busy friday. Thanks for the cover RP, was pretty good, feel free to do the same again if I'm not online.



no next time you're getting knocked out, thrown in a long boat and sent off to sea so that we can move the plot along =P

in fact, it happens now.. REVENGE!!!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> no next time you're getting knocked out, thrown in a long boat and sent off to sea so that we can move the plot along =P
> 
> in fact, it happens now.. REVENGE!!!



Noo! I'll never find my way back!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Noo! I'll never find my way back!



this is pretty much how its going to go down, Joseph tells belle to patch you up, bryan gets the small boat from storage, they put you in the boat along with your dagger, some treasure and a map to get around =P


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2008)

I think I did a much better job this time.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but time for sleep. I won't be on at all tomorrow. Take it easy everyone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey guys, A real quick present for all of you from me in honor of the up and coming bounty day!


*Spoiler*: __ 









so, You know... if you guys get a bounty and you have a pic of your character i will make a bounty poster for you


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 21, 2008)

I want zetta to return and give a warning to lame people with short messages 

like one liners, people who do one liners because they won't allow other people to progress and say things with their character, and people with massive spelling problems.

it's getting annoying to read the story with those people.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2008)

Are we still getting weekly bounties? Seems like a lot of work for one person.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Are we still getting weekly bounties? Seems like a lot of work for one person.



yeah.. But if it was up to us we would all be raising our bounty to one mill the first chance we got


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

You shall have to excuse my tardiness, I was having some trouble. Now begins the process of bounty. Please allow me some time to compile the list. It's not that much work per se since I can just reread thread. From THIS moment on 6.48 PM GMT +1, your bounties will be counted. Everything posted afterwards will be counted for the next bounty.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You shall have to excuse my tardiness, I was having some trouble. Now begins the process of bounty. Please allow me some time to compile the list. It's not that much work per se since I can just reread thread. From THIS moment on 6.48 PM GMT +1, your bounties will be counted. Everything posted afterwards will be counted for the next bounty.



And i will update the bounty posters for kicks


----------



## kuroka (Jun 21, 2008)

so can i rp now that i took the Rokushiki off?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 21, 2008)

you guys at the north blue play really well with eachothers character 
(yeah, so well, that, i actually have no idea who's character is joe, and who's is bolt..)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

kuroka said:


> so can i rp now that i took the Rokushiki off?



Personally, I don't think you're ready to RP at all... I saw some of your posts and they're... yeah...

*By Order of the Marine HQ*

The following bounties have been issued to these pirates.

*Flame-haired Zetta: *12 500 000 Belli
Killing and maiming of a marine squad and their captain, the theft of over 100 million belli in stolen goods, fighting in public, swindeling, impersonating a noble, stealing a Gallion, being a Pirate Captain and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor. 

*Reaper Collaart: *10 000 000 Belli
Robbing a village, commanding a high number of pirates, being a Pirate Captain and destroying a Marine ship.

*Gunner Rodgers:* 7 500 000 Belli
Attacking Marines, besting the 1000 hand pirates, causing commotion in a small city and being a Pirate Captain.

*Quick-Blades Bolt*: 6 000 000 Belli
Fighting Marines, being part of a pirate crew, besting the 1000 hand pirates and causing commotion.

*Onigiriman Zorokiller:* 5 500 000 Belli
Attack on a Marine soldier, fighting in public, being part of a pirate crew,stealing a Gallion, besting peacekeeper West and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.

*Whipmaster Hawkins:* 5 000 000
Beating Marines, fighting in public, stealing a Gallion; being part of a pirate crew and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.

*Lady Zooey Blade:* 4 000 000
Attacking a noble in public and escaping the Marines.

*Tsurugi The Blade:* 4 000 000 Belli
Being part of the 1000 Hand Pirates

*Danziker the Red Monkey:* 1 750 000 Belli
Attacking several ships.
*
David Archer, Technician:* 3 000 000
Being a Pirate Captain, threatening Marines, crippling a Marine and robbing a Galleon

*Jacob Archer, Gunner:* 2 500 000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew, threating Marines, robbing a Galleon.

*Hammer De’Gall:* 2 500 000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and beating and mugging several civilians

*Krillon Jackheart *1 500 000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and killing several bounty hunters.

*Zarakira of the Night: *1 000 000 Belli
Public fighting and beating of peacekeepers.

*De D. Dee The Noble:* His nobleness has apparently nullified a 3 500 000 Belli bounty.

*Pirate Crew Tally*
*Awesome Sauce Pirates:* 23 000 000 Belli
*The Jolly Rodgers:* 16 000 000 Belli
*Collaart Pirates:* 11 500 000 Belli
*Phoenix Pirates:* 5 500 000 Belli


The Marine HQ would like to remind that these bounties represent the threat these pirates pose to the World Government and are influenced only by events that were witnessed by or reported to the Marines. Their actually threat possibly higher but we cannot be certain if it was not reported.

Any dispute to these bounties should be sent through Personal Mail (OOC: PM me) to High Magister Dickenson (OOC: Zetta) with reasons why and evidence.

All civilians, Marines and Pirates have recieved these bounty posters and are either currently being delivered and shall be recieved momentarily or found when you return to your ship (OOC: RP your character's reactions).

That is all. 

OOC: If you want a different name on your bounty, PM me.  Also oh snap, my repseal is gone. Feel free to thank me for all my hard work if you want.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

question does posting a declaration of indent, stating you wish to overthrow the government, in every port town help increase your bounty?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for te amount of work you're putting into this.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> question does posting a declaration of indent, stating you wish to overthrow the government, in every port town help increase your bounty?



It would. Remember, bounty is indeed threat level, not real power. 

The following actions affect bounty, ranked from most effective to least.

- Beating, Killing and maiming Marines. The higher the class, the better.
- Beating, Killing and maiming Nobles. The higher the class, the better.
- Beating, Killing and maiming Civilians.
- Actively displaying hostility towards World Government
- Beating known pirates en masse.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

wooo hooo third highest bounty


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> wooo hooo third highest bounty



You beat a powerful crew, are a captain and have two powerful bounties under you.

Those are quite the feats. If Collaart hadn't taken down a city, a marine boat and a rival crew, you would have been second easily.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You beat a powerful crew, are a captain and have two powerful bounties under you.
> 
> Those are quite the feats. If Collaart hadn't taken down a city, a marine boat and a rival crew, you would have been second easily.



Kick ass 

Also, Give me a picture or something so i can make your bounty poster, here is who i have so far.

Joseph: 

Bolt:
*Spoiler*: __ 







Bryan: 

Zorokiller:


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

Use my avatar for Zetta, that's actually how he looks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Use my avatar for Zetta, that's actually how he looks.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe it'll look better with black background. And if you're good...




The white sword is Albion, think you can photo it in?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

ummm for me and Jacob since where twins, use this:



or if you want an anime char, use this:


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 21, 2008)

5th yay! 

bounty poster is awesome


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 21, 2008)

Those were cool wanted posters..lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Maybe it'll look better with black background. And if you're good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hows this 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Hows this
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Epic! Could you add another one in the second hand? Reps will be given.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> ummm for me and Jacob since where twins, use this:
> 
> 
> 
> or if you want an anime char, use this:



so like this.

David:

Jacob:



Zetta said:


> Epic! Could you add another one in the second hand? Reps will be given.



sure

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

*epic reps*


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

idk is secondary characters get bounties, but for Sarah you can use either:


 or


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> idk is secondary characters get bounties, but for Sarah you can use either:
> 
> 
> or



Saved, if she does get a bounty i will make a poster


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

Once Sarah does something bounty-worthy, she will.

This holds true for all people who didn't get one. You either didn't do anything that would earn you a bounty, are a marine or your RP was too horrendous to consider even reading.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2008)

Or if marines are retards and think your a noble and cancel your bounty.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Is my char picked up?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

talk to Zetta


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 21, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Is my char picked up?



Your character seems pretty awesome. Guns are awesome.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

All people with new profile, link them to me so I can add them.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:
			
		

> All people with new profile, link them to me so I can add them.


Hopefully this works:

Csuck


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 21, 2008)

Add my character Zetta

Csuck


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

Added. However Tom, you'll have to remove your bounty. Bounties are earned over the course of the week and issued every saturday.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool, done.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

Very well, RP away! 

I have to wait for Zorokiller since I have no idea about the Shikigen Kishi.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:
			
		

> Added.


Thanks.

Is there a unifiying storyline/plot so far? The RP has been moving rather fast making it tough to keep up.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is there a unifiying storyline/plot so far? The RP has been moving rather fast making it tough to keep up.



Everyone wants to get to the grand line 

i can give you a basic idea of my story if you want, but i can tell you what everyones doing or planning XD


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 21, 2008)

> i can give you a basic idea of my story if you want, but i can tell you what everyones doing or planning XD


nah that's fine. I was just wondering if the paths people have been taken so far have been guided by plot stuff. I'll try to figure it out as I go.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 21, 2008)

Since we have an entire forum right now to play with, may I suggest each sea having it's own RP thread.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> nah that's fine. I was just wondering if the paths people have been taken so far have been guided by plot stuff. I'll try to figure it out as I go.



Nah, some people have decided to connect stories a bit, but mostly you are guided by your own plot


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

As fun as that would seem, each RP only gets two threads. The discussion/signup thread and the RP thread.

As for what's going on...

The Awesome Sauce pirates formed in Loguetown, went over Reverse Mountain, met Krokus, witnessed the Shikigen Kishin take over Laboon and went after him in Whiskey Peak.

The Jolly Rodgers are currently in Lymeel, visiting the home of Liar Norland.

The Phoenix Pirates are heading for the Grand Line and are starting a propaganda war against the WG.

The Collaart Pirates are in a hidden pirate grove looking for treasure.

Zooey is at Twin Peaks and just got rescued by Krokus.

The Red Monkey is drifting at sea.

And Henry Tudor is fight the Molotov Pirates in the Grand Line.

That's pretty much what's happening. 

Ofcourse, someday, the crews will meet and then we'll get epic stuff. You should have joined sooner, the stuff that happened at Loguetown was awesome.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The Jolly Rodgers are currently in Lymeel, visiting the home of Liar Norland.



And have just recently uncovered a scheme going on involving Pirates and the king of Lyneel, Somehow the meeting between these two forces has caused a great Depression in the country, I'll explain more later.

And as a bit of a spoiler, The first island i plan to Visit in the grand line is called "Cross Bone Island" XD Its going to be epic.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, since SOMEHOW we managed to get to Whiskey Peak and the logpose just magnatized to it... we either have to follow the strawhats OR go back to Twin Peaks (which is beter since we might pick up Zooey) and try another island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's the link to my second character profile.
Heres a site I found with lots of cool nature wallpapers


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Well, since SOMEHOW we managed to get to Whiskey Peak and the logpose just magnatized to it... we either have to follow the strawhats OR go back to Twin Peaks (which is beter since we might pick up Zooey) and try another island.



you wouldn't really be following the strawhats since they only started to follow the logpose AFTER Alabasta XD

before that it was kinda random and all over the place, they only found choppers island by chance lmao


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> you wouldn't really be following the strawhats since they only started to follow the logpose AFTER Alabasta XD
> 
> before that it was kinda random and all over the place, they only found choppers island by chance lmao



Hmm, perhaps...

But I still want Zooey to join


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Here's the link to my second character profile.
> Heres a site I found with lots of cool nature wallpapers



Added. Also, that guy makes me want to rain lightning down from the skies! 

Speaking the Apocalypse, do you have idea what we're supposed to do now?


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The Collaart Pirates are in a hidden pirate grove looking for treasure.



The Collaart Pirates are actually in Bliss Kingdom.  They high-tailed it off the Grove after Krillon found a DF and Paegun saw the ghost-kid.  Oh yea I've made it so that there still is a Bliss Kingdom if that's alright.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

i have found my groups arch foe in Lt. Commander Zane Garrick. , he represents everything about the WG i hate. Edit: reads the top of the guys profile, you wanted it that way!

Sarahs bio btw: Heres a site I found with lots of cool nature wallpapers


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Added. Also, that guy makes me want to rain lightning down from the skies!
> 
> Speaking the Apocalypse, do you have idea what we're supposed to do now?



Well the Shikigen Kishi have a base on Whiskey Peak and I guess we were going to raid it but it would also make sense to go back for Zooey. We really do need a female in the crew. Whichever route you guys wanna go I'm cool with it.

Edit: @DB Garrick would look forward to battling the Phoenix Pirates.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

koguryo said:


> The Collaart Pirates are actually in Bliss Kingdom.  They high-tailed it off the Grove after Krillon found a DF and Paegun saw the ghost-kid.  Oh yea I've made it so that there still is a Bliss Kingdom if that's alright.



No problem.

Your feats there arn't admittable for bounty since it can't be reported to the Marines so I kinda skimmed through there.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Well the Shikigen Kishi have a base on Whiskey Peak and I guess we were going to raid it but it would also make sense to go back for Zooey. We really do need a female in the crew. Whichever route you guys wanna go I'm cool with it.



We'll have to wait for Zorokiller, he has all the info on the Shikigen Kishin. Maybe he can do a sort of flashback or enemy chapter so we're introduced to some of them?


Also added Sarah...I swear, if I have to edit that OP one more time...


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> No problem.
> 
> Your feats there arn't admittable for bounty since it can't be reported to the Marines so I kinda skimmed through there.



I wasn't expecting my bounty to be that high.  I thought it was only gonna be like 2,000,000.  On a side note I thought Krillon's would be higher for being a deserter of the marines.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> .I swear, if I have to edit that OP one more time...




*starts writing up Nelsons profile * 


((im acccualty working on him has a Marine character though i think ill have him demoted to Lieutenant due to his failure, that way he is lower ranking then Garrick))


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

koguryo said:


> I wasn't expecting my bounty to be that high.  I thought it was only gonna be like 2,000,000.  On a side note I thought Krillon's would be higher for being a deserter of the marines.



Well, you have to remember that these bounties arn't high. Luffy was 30 mill when he entered Grand Line.

Higuma the Bear 8,000,000
Lady Alvida 5,000,000
Buggy the Clown 15,000,000
Captain Kuro 16,000,000
Jango 9,000,000
Don Krieg 17,000,000
Saw-Tooth Arlong 22,000,000
Mountain Whale Dick 10,000,000
Billy the Bandit 5,000,000
Golass 8,000,000

As you can see, the bounties are still fairly low. Buggy The Clown still outranks everyone. 

Remember, you have a good crew, another bounty, you're a captain and you attacked a village. These are all things that fuel your bounty.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 21, 2008)

hey uys whats up?  Anything interesting happen?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

bed

I issued the first set of bounties.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

gah... to tired and hungry to think up anything to write atm T.T


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

It's 2.47 AM here. I worked 2 hours on them bounties. 

Gonna hit the sack pretty soon though.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Well, you have to remember that these bounties arn't high. Luffy was 30 mill when he entered Grand Line.
> 
> Higuma the Bear 8,000,000
> Lady Alvida 5,000,000
> ...



Alright no prob.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> bed
> 
> I issued the first set of bounties.



Sweet I'm stil unknown....I can use this to my advangtge....If there are no wittness do I still get bountie?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 21, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Sweet I'm stil unknown....I can use this to my advangtge....If there are no wittness do I still get bountie?



If there are no witnesses and I can't find a plausible way for the Marines to know about it, then yes!


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

sebastian you need to post a link to your Profile so Zetta can link it at the OP


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 21, 2008)

ED

I thought he already had the link but what ever...


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 21, 2008)

Name: Commander William ?Bulldog? Nelson

Age:  45

Starting Location: East Blue

Appearance:  He is a large man, weathered by the sea, sun and the acrid smoke of gun powder and the brutality of hand to hand combat. His hair is black but it is now becoming peppered with white. He wears his Commanders uniform with dignity and pride.

Personality: William is a man with two sides, on one hand in combat he is tenacious, brutal and unforgiving, but when not in combat he is an affable man whom your likely to find reading, he loves reading, reading of exploits and places far away. Most of his crew respect him not from fear but from his skill.  He often visits his hometown when off duty telling stories of what he as done, but more often he goes there for peace, peace from battle, but he continues to fight for he believes that the World government is a key to ensuring peace, not any peace but a Just and Fair peace.

Bio/History: William comes from a small trading and fishing island, he often heard traders ands Marines talk about far away places, at the age of 17 he tagged along with a marine frigate and later joined them and has slowly climbed the ranks. As such he is the Veteran of many battles, his aggressive tactics and tenacity have given him the name bulldog.

Crew:  700 brave marines, non of them worth mentioning at this time.

Boat:  The Swift wind, a ship of the line, third rate, The with 74 guns,  it has twenty-eight 32- or 36-pound guns on the lower gun deck, thirty 18-pounders on the upper gun deck, and sixteen 9-pounders on the upper works. As a marine ship its hull is covered in seastone.

Job/Occupation: Marine ship commander

Weapons: He carries a Saber, and a Revolver. 



Color: orange 

at 45 he may be the oldest guy (got to check)


----------



## Starrk (Jun 21, 2008)

I really need to up my bounty. 1mil.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 21, 2008)

I made Zooey's wanted poster. 
i have no picture of her so i used a siluette




and i made another one borrowing Revy from Black Lagoon. 



and now i'm a bit stuck with both her and John. Zooey can't move till a ship comes and i don't wanna make up more pirates we got more than enough, so i will wait till one of you get there.

and with John and Abigail i planned to visit Whiskey Peak right after the Awesome Souce Pirates left, and check out the fried corpses of the SK guys and wonder who did it. Though with them i can always have a filler...


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2008)

So do I have everyone's timeliness strait?

I'm still in the day I landed at Louge Town and Zetta, Zorokiller, Hawkins were there too. However now the Awesome Sauce pirates are two days ahead of when I'm telling my timeline. Zooey is a bit ahead of my timeline by a few hours. Zarakira is two hours behind me give or take. Bolt and Joseph are in Zarakira's timeline, but aren't in Louge Town. West would be in Zarakira's timeline I suppose.

I'm not even sure about anyone else since yesterday I didn't read any posts since I wasn't here for too long. But do I have the ones I posted correct? Ugh, I need to keep-up with this better.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't sweat it the individual stories are all being told relative to the characters perspective. It doesn't all have to be the exact same day and hour to match up.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> So do I have everyone's timeliness strait?
> 
> I'm still in the day I landed at Louge Town and Zetta, Zorokiller, Hawkins were there too. However now the Awesome Sauce pirates are two days ahead of when I'm telling my timeline. Zooey is a bit ahead of my timeline by a few hours. Zarakira is two hours behind me give or take. Bolt and Joseph are in Zarakira's timeline, but aren't in Louge Town. West would be in Zarakira's timeline I suppose.
> 
> I'm not even sure about anyone else since yesterday I didn't read any posts since I wasn't here for too long. But do I have the ones I posted correct? Ugh, I need to keep-up with this better.



I have no idea what the timeline is 

I started my trip about 8 days ago (story wise)


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2008)

So my original thoughts are wrong. But trying to figure out when everything is going on  giving me a headache.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> So my original thoughts are wrong. But trying to figure out when everything is going on  giving me a headache.



Just like with OP, just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 21, 2008)

I wish we had a system to filter which stories are who's, like a symbol at the topic bar, so we can tell what storyline each person is in.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Just like with OP, just sit back and enjoy the ride.



The only reason I'm trying to figure this out is so that I know who I may end-up interacting with. But yeah, I'm just gonna' catch-up on a few stories I haven't been reading and enjoy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry Zorokiller if thats not the direction you wanted to move it. If not just disregard my post and I'll delete it afterwards.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 22, 2008)

Hm, pretty low, but it is to be expected seeing how I'm pretty much just chillin' alone. Any Pirate Crews out and about? Don't think I would make a good captain.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry for not posting for so long. I just finished my A levels a few days ago and ever since then i have been sleeping or dodging every ounce of responsibility i could find.

Nicely recovered MrChubz. You turned it into quite a splendid fight. To be honest with you though you almost did too much of a good job - your praising west in every sentence was making me blush. 

Also Zetta thanks for the Bounties. Even though i didn't get one. 

Finally can somebody, *anybody*, just tell me about Shinigen Kishi. I want Kuzan who i have been keeping on ice for so long to be oneof their members but i wanna make sure i'm not stepping on anyone's toes.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Sorry for not posting for so long. I just finished my A levels a few days ago and ever since then i have been sleeping or dodging every ounce of responsibility i could find.
> 
> Nicely recovered MrChubz. You turned it into quite a splendid fight. To be honest with you though you almost did too much of a good job - your praising west in every sentence was making me blush.
> 
> ...



Only Zorokiller can tell you about it


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 22, 2008)

I can make a shinkigen kishi story soon, but now I don't have time


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

hey sloth, You ok with Fighting Snider 2v2 with Belle and bolt?

they are the perfect compliment for him, he uses swords but also deceptive ninja tactics/weaponry


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 22, 2008)

Aight, sounds fun.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Aight, sounds fun.



lol wait till you see how i have my fight planned XD


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Sorry for not posting for so long. I just finished my A levels a few days ago and ever since then i have been sleeping or dodging every ounce of responsibility i could find.
> 
> Nicely recovered MrChubz. You turned it into quite a splendid fight. To be honest with you though you almost did too much of a good job - your praising west in every sentence was making me blush.
> 
> ...



Yes well, you need to do something bounty worthy really. 

Don't sweat it, next week (especially if you join the Shikigen Kishi) you'll get one.

Also, added the new people.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 22, 2008)

Shinkigen Kishi is a organization who take over countries, plunder, kill, experiment and sell of people as slaves.

They have spreaded out to several islands in the Grand Line, many marines tried to capture them only to suddenly stop there actions out of the sudden, it is rumored the leader has connections to the World Goverment.

The ranks are like this



*SHINKIGEN KISHI*
The Boss
|
Dr. Novabent/Goidai Kishi(Great Five Knights) 
-Desch, Faye "Deathgambler", Gigash, Aethos, Ophelia 
|
A rank Are the ones in lead of many troops, they are fearsome and have great combat experience, and are clever and intelligent.
-Kojiro
-Saek
-Zephyros
|
B Rank, C Rank, D rank They differ from rank from usefullness Bersnahuard was stronger then Tabitha, but her devil fruit made her more usefull then him.
B-rank: Tabitha (ex-member)
B-rank: Annie the Kid (ex-member)
B-rank: Niles Hawthorne (deceased)
B-rank: Ash Stephens 

C-rank: Bersnahuard
C-rank: Gerald Hornsby
C-rank: Serena Allgood
C-rank: Ramses (deceased)
|
Unranked members, tha fodders or just not recognized as of yet by the top of Shinkigen Kishi
-Tsurugi
-Sammuel Kuzan "Kido"?​


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 22, 2008)

My character is stranded on the seas of Grand Line. If anyone happens to be sailing past don't forget to say hi.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

vagrant tom said:


> My character is stranded on the seas of Grand Line. If anyone happens to be sailing past don't forget to say hi.



with a cannon ball?  (joke joke)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 22, 2008)

May I go back to the blues just to kill Kuroka? pleaseeeee


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 22, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> with a cannon ball?  (joke joke)



 But he can't swim


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> May I go back to the blues just to kill Kuroka? pleaseeeee



I'll send Kuma to escort you! 

But seriously, we should get back to Twin Peaks to ressuply, see our new bounties and pick up Zooey.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 22, 2008)

But ofcourse, but I won't know what the remaining unranked members of SK will do at Whiskey Peak when two ranked just got owned.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

vagrant tom said:


> But he can't swim



Neither can the cannonball 

or joseph...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> But ofcourse, but I won't know what the remaining unranked members of SK will do at Whiskey Peak when two ranked just got owned.



Is that our concern? We were just there to get Laboon away and those asses attacked us. We'll mop up later.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

trapdoors are the running gag this arc... and i love it


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 22, 2008)

wait I missed the logia part, when did it get mentioned first?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> wait I missed the logia part, when did it get mentioned first?



Grogrosan is a Rock type Logia user, he can turn his body to rock and merge with rock.

Don't worry, i already know exactly how to beat him  (its both hilarious and believable)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 22, 2008)

but how did they know he was a logia user, without me hearing of him or his abilities, or I have missed that part


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> but how did they know he was a logia user, without me hearing of him or his abilities, or I have missed that part



He told Joseph he was a logia user, and they had to make a plan to take down the pirates, the actual planning was never shown because its supposed to be a surprise.

Joseph mentioned his abilities during the planning. Its one of those, You just kind of have to accept that if they were planning he'd mention it, sort of things


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

Added current bounties on OP.

OP is getting dangerously close to  the 10 000 character mark.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Added current bounties on OP.
> 
> OP is getting dangerously close to  the 10 000 character mark.



You can always link a second Post into the OP, one later on in the thread, that holds the bounties.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 22, 2008)

Or you can edit your 3rd post on the front page


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Or you can edit your 3rd post on the front page



But the point of an OP is all info in a nutshell... meh, I'll find a way around it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> But the point of an OP is all info in a nutshell... meh, I'll find a way around it.



It makes it a simpler way to find the bounties and you don't loose space in the OP.

Adding names and bounties takes up space, simply make another post for the soul purpose of bounties


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Zorokiller said:


> Shinkigen Kishi is a organization who take over countries, plunder, kill, experiment and sell of people as slaves.
> 
> They have spreaded out to several islands in the Grand Line, many marines tried to capture them only to suddenly stop there actions out of the sudden, it is rumored the leader has connections to the World Goverment.
> 
> ...






Okay thanks alot for that. I have decided to make Kuzan's four man team employee's of SK but not members. In a little while (giving you guys time to heal and rest up) they will come after you guys with an A-ranked member. 

This member is gonna have the Vibrate Vibrate no Mi. Which is NOT the same as the sound sound fruit. 

Basically he can make his whole body vibrate extremely fast so he can send shockwaves across the ground, or he can thunder clap to make even your bones rattle in their body. Also because he is vibrating so fast when he moves he leaves something like five afterimages of himself ( just wave your hand in front of your face really fast to get an idea) so its hard to hit him and to defends against his punches. Finally because he is vibrating so fast he can make the knives he carries ridiculously sharp (think Ushida's arrows). He used to have double vision and headaches before but now he has completely mastered his fruit - his main weakness at the moment is that he can't direct his vibrations too well. So he is prone to killing his own team members.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 22, 2008)

So whas up peoples?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I'll send Kuma to escort you!
> 
> But seriously, we should get back to Twin Peaks to ressuply, see our new bounties and pick up Zooey.



you know that pickin up that crazy chick is a bit risky, right? she will kill you in your sleep if she finds out your powers...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

herczeg said:


> you know that pickin up that crazy chick is a bit risky, right? she will kill you in your sleep if she finds out your powers...



Ah but what fun is pirating without the threat of being killed in your sleep?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Ah but what fun is pirating without the threat of being killed in your sleep?



You could always be chased by a giant Rock monster


----------



## kai243 (Jun 22, 2008)

I would like to kno can RP now i got my oc or what ever heres the link


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

Added.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, thats all from me for now.  I'll probably be gone for half a day now, so if you want, you can RP my guys while I'm gone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, thats all from me for now.  I'll probably be gone for half a day now, so if you want, you can RP my guys while I'm gone.



All right, But that probably means your going to miss the next arc XD


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOooooo.  I'll probably be on and off though.  So I'll try to make an appearance.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> NOOOOOOooooo.  I'll probably be on and off though.  So I'll try to make an appearance.



Well I'll be going to bed after my next post in the RP thread but i will most likely be on within 4-6 hrs of that.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 22, 2008)

K, I'll probably be back in 8 hours.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> K, I'll probably be back in 8 hours.



then we will most likely be back on at the same time 


ok people i'm out!


----------



## kai243 (Jun 22, 2008)

when do we get bounties? or better how do we get bounties beat others Rp's or blowing people up?


----------



## herczeg (Jun 22, 2008)

kai243 said:


> when do we get bounties? or better how do we get bounties beat others Rp's or blowing people up?



here.

zetta will update the bounties every saturday, based on the mess you have done that week.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

herczeg said:


> here.
> 
> zetta will update the bounties every saturday, based on the mess you have done that week.



Well said.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 22, 2008)

question does anyone have a plot line made for their guys, or crew?

Because my plot, and char was made after i watched every episode of Code Geass and a special on the Revolutionary war.. this will not end well for the World Government


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 22, 2008)

ofcourse, some people have a plotline going on, the shinkigen kishi, paegun and his father's past, joseph and bolt+bryan and the chick.

but the thing that bothers me is, why did tha noob quadraple post?


btw, you just stated that kuroka or rayo you keep changing the name is>>>Luffy and Zoro because he owned Buggy like that?
oh and, Buggy is in the grand line so you couldn't fight against him since he is also with Alvida. FAIL


----------



## herczeg (Jun 22, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> oh and, Buggy is in the grand line so you couldn't fight against him since he is also with Alvida. FAIL



yep, and if you restarted your plot delete the previous ones pls it's confusing


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 22, 2008)

Oi Herczeg sorry i couldn't get Caine to clear Zooey's name, but you'll have to forgive him on account of him being dead and all. 

Awesome Sauce Pirates get ready to meet your maker!!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 22, 2008)

Can I still add my character and tag along?  It seems like your all so far ahead.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 22, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Oi Herczeg sorry i couldn't get Caine to clear Zooey's name



don't. i'm not complaining at all. the fact that you can't control the plot makes it interresting


SmackyTheFrog said:


> Can I still add my character and tag along? It seems like your all so far ahead.



yep, we are not that far, really. the first island of the grand line


Edit:
also Zetta i think later when we passed a few island. it would be too hard to catch up with us for the new players, so we should let people to start character at any island of the grand line, where is at least one player. (as a part of the plot currently going on that island)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm still making my way to the Grandline, and I still need a crew 

What crews are already in the grandline?


----------



## kuroka (Jun 22, 2008)

damn I forgot all bout him being in the grand line that took me for ever to type that


----------



## kuroka (Jun 22, 2008)

does any body know where kuro is of the current story line?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 22, 2008)

kuroka said:


> does any body know where kuro is of the current story line?



Last we saw him, like 400 chapters ago, he was in his ship somewhere sipping tea.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I'm still making my way to the Grandline, and I still need a crew
> 
> What crews are already in the grandline?



Awesome Sauce Pirates
Zooey
De
I'm not sure who else.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 22, 2008)

so can i use him for my next story? i kno i cant use buggy because his in the grandline


----------



## herczeg (Jun 22, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Awesome Sauce Pirates
> Zooey
> De
> I'm not sure who else.



i think Tsurugi is there too...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 22, 2008)

herczeg said:


> don't. i'm not complaining at all. the fact that you can't control the plot makes it interresting
> 
> 
> yep, we are not that far, really. the first island of the grand line
> ...



Yeah, I'm gonna edit the OP and add the rule that you can start on any island that has been visited by a player.

Am I the only one who notices trouble keeps following the awesome sauce pirates?

I mean, a marine detachment back on Whiskey Peak who'll be after our asses in a jiffy and an A rank Shikigen Kishi.

Hehe, I get a feeling this would actually be a decent filler arc if it were animated. 

Would top Naruto fillers.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Would top Naruto fillers.




You ever see that clip of a monkey drinking its own urine...?

that was better that the 82 filler eps... i watched every episode... i think my IQ dropped like 50 points...


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 22, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna edit the OP and add the rule that you can start on any island that has been visited by a player.
> 
> Am I the only one who notices trouble keeps following the awesome sauce pirates?
> 
> ...



You forgot Tudor is chasing after you. That is if he lives through his current fight.



> You ever see that clip of a monkey drinking its own urine...?
> 
> that was better that the 82 filler eps... i watched every episode... i think my IQ dropped like 50 points...


This is better then Naruto fillers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1VEY7ndKCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 22, 2008)

DB, and Dragontrapper Take for ever to post.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, a little fun fact for you all. 

Ken Gensan is like the Anti-Joseph 

He had a Similar past, Only it involved pirates. They are different yet the same.

They both have a deep hate for the side that wronged them in the past. (Joe Marines, Ken Pirates) They are both around the same age (Ken is 3 years older.) And both will stop at nothing to achieve their goals.

The main difference is ken is Colder and Less caring, But he still has some good in him.
Joseph is a bit goofy and enjoys acting the fool to annoy the people around him.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 22, 2008)

can u add me to the rp board i have my person  Link


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 23, 2008)

I guess I'm in this

*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Jus Solcrux aka The God Jus Allah

Age: 24

Starting Location: East Blue, Logue Town.

Appearance:  The black god stays beautiful and markless in a suit made of darkness
*Spoiler*: __ 



Black undershirt




Personality: A cold person, comes off as cruel often but he honestly just follows his heart. 


Bio/History: He gained his DF at the tender age of 5 when a group of pirates rambling about curses and other superstitions just left it in town one day. Soon after eating it, he discovered he could move things with his mind. His parents were normal, ran a restaurant and Jus hated it. As he grew older his heart grew colder as he realized unless he went off on his own he'd end up just like them. After some run ins with some Marines his town was "raided by pirates", although no deaths occurred everyone including his family disowned him. After more and more run ins with marines he realized that the WG was a horrible organism and is taking it down brick by brick.

Chaotic Neutral

Crew: Jus Allah rides alone.


Boat: Rides a bike like Ao Kiji


Job/Occupation: Pirate/Revolutionary

Weapons: Revolvers

Items: Close on his back,revolvers on his waste, and a bicycle

Moves: 
Visions Of Gandhi: Uses DF to cloud opponents eye, ruining their vision temporarily.

Army Of The Pharaohs: Fires gun, uses TK to break bullet apart resulting in a barrage of smaller shards. 
 *Pull The Pins Out: breaks bullet apart after it penetrates its' target. 

The Torture Papers: Pinches a nerve on someones body causing them to fall asleep for two days. Of course his doesn't work on anyone worthwhile but it's great for weaklings.

Violent By Design: Uses DF to push bike past the sound barrier, often used to slam into an opponent

Servants In Heaven, Kings In Hell: Controls revolvers with Tk leaving his hands open.

Ritual Of Battle: Speeds up his heart and forces out adrenaline.Calling it tiring would be an understatement.

Legacy Of Blood: Slows a persons bloodflow, as a result of this they become more sluggish.

The Silence And I: Closes off someones ear canals, reduces hearing.

Bounty: 0

Devil Fruit: The  Blink Blink Fruit - Grants telekinesis. gets the name from the fact that he has to blink twice in order to activate the ability and again to deactivate it.

Color: This one


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

zetta it is shi*n*kigen kishi

does Tsurugi have a license to kill? Won't call any names...

I'll continue with Tsurugi's story soon.

Oh yes almost forgot it's Twin Cape right? not Twin peaks


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> zetta it is shi*n*kigen kishi
> 
> does Tsurugi have a license to kill? Won't call any names...
> 
> ...



Tsurugi needs no license to kill, he simply does


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Tsurugi needs no license to kill, he simply does



indeed!

Hana, again a new character?

The place called Natsu Hana? Summer Nose? or you mean flower


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> indeed!
> 
> Hana, again a new character?
> 
> The place called Natsu Hana? Summer Nose? or you mean flower



yes, her name means Summer flower 

and yes, I'll make a profile on her later.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> zetta it is shi*n*kigen kishi
> 
> does Tsurugi have a license to kill? Won't call any names...
> 
> ...



I posted that at 6 AM after I had finished MGS4. Cut me some slack!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh and, people you can make up people for the Shinkigen Kishi yourself, unranked, ranked D,C,B or even A but remember to make ranked not fodder by owning them like they are nothing, Especially not with A-ranked.

You can join them with characters or make background people from your storylines join them so that your character faces them as foes who where ones friends in the past or whatever. It's up to you, I only like to know about them so I can keep track on them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

ok i can give Hana's profile nowXD


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Natsu Hana (Hana Natsu)
Age: 20

Starting Location: Kaizo Island- North Blue

Current location: With joseph 
Appearance: Hana stands 5'9, She has long dark purple hair with dark blue eyes. She normally wears a white chef's uniform with a black long sleeved shirt underneath. The words "FIGHT" on the front. she wears black boots with a small heel. Will add more if i think up any XD

Personality: Similar to Joseph, Minus the stupidity. Sweet and caring, But can be mean when her friends are messed with.

Bio/History: She grew up on Kaizo Island, A place without marine influence. She grew up around pirates and admires some of them. as a child she liked hearing the pirates tell their stories. One day a pirate on the verge of starvation traded his greatest treasure, A devils fruit. To Hana's parents in order to get some food at their diner. His words were, "This is a rare fruit! i searched the blues for it! Please! Take it! just give me a meal!" her parents accepted but did not know what to do with it. Hana got curious and took a bite from it. From then on she became a cutting women.

When she was 15, Jessie's pirate crew came to the island and made it their base of operations for 6 months. In that time she became very close to the current Trainee onboard, Joseph "Trainee" Rodgers. Joseph would always go to her families diner for a meal. Aftet the six months, the crew left, and all Hana had was a promise. Deep down she's always wanted to be a pirate and venture out to the grandline but never found the will to go through with it.

Crew: Jolly Rodgers

Boat: obvious 


Job/Occupation: Chef/pirate

Weapons: Daggers, Fists/Legs.

Items: Typical Chef items XD hat/jacket/pants/knives/etc

Moves: 
Slicing Palm-A palm attack that slices the enemy, A large X will appear where hit.
Slicing Fist- A fist attack that slices the enemy, Five slices appear where hit.
Slicing Foot- An attack that involves kicking with the foot, where the foot makes contact, a cut appears.
Slicing Leg- Same as above, only with the entire leg. (mostly shin)

Basically Her attacks are just- Slicing + body part. she has many more.


Bounty: 5.500.000 Belli

Devil Fruit: Cut Cut Fruit, Gives the user the ability to Cut. Example, If she held a carrot, she could dice it into bits. If she places her hand on a wall, She can cause a diagonal slash where he hand is. As the user gets better with the fruit, the slashes get better and bigger. (its kinda like CPN's slash kicks.) she's not that good with it at the moment, She has only used it for cutting up food for easier cooking.

Color: Dark dark green


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Hana will be the chef of the jolly rodgers
I hope I didn't spoil it..


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 23, 2008)

Bolt and Hana are going to get along /sarcasm.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

35th character added.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, you didn't  i kinda meant to set it up that way XD






the_sloth said:


> Bolt and Hana are going to get along /sarcasm.



He's got enough problems with belle XD



Zetta said:


> 35th character added.



sweet!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

Well Zetta you can delete some of those  

...Won't call names... 

Yay Godai Kishi Members have been decided, oh Zetta I only changed the name of the one with the stick and the thingies /secretz


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah,no sweat. Just make a nice introduction flashback or something. Like they did with Spider Café.

And yeah I could remove them but...nah


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

well the five of them are spread out and are high-tier...especially the boss so we wouldn't be ready for them yet.

hell a A-rank will be hard enough and ofcourse Tsurugi is massive ownage (yes he is my character and you can't overpower your character, but I make him a villian for reasons to step up to a higher level)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well the five of them are spread out and are high-tier...especially the boss so we wouldn't be ready for them yet.
> 
> hell a A-rank will be hard enough and ofcourse Tsurugi is massive ownage (yes he is my character and you can't overpower your character, but I make him a villian for reasons to step up to a higher level)



The dude I made with the stick thing would likely destroy the Alabasta strawhats.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

most likely the other four would probably crush them too atleast, most of them.

and the boss would own them currently too as well


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> most likely the other four would probably crush them too atleast, most of them.
> 
> and the boss would own them currently too as well



long term villain troop?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> long term villain troop?



Well, let's put it this way... from what I can tell, the boss could casually stomp Crocodile with ease...

And I've only heard a VERY faint description of her power.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes indeed, Crocodile ain't got shit on her.

Although he has a pimping hook...But still...

yes long-term enemies, oh and btw isn't Tudor going to go apeshit on us now? we're close to him right? it's nice to change from enemies once in a while


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

If Apoo is gonna log any time soon.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Yes indeed, Crocodile ain't got shit on her.
> 
> Although he has a pimping hook...But still...
> 
> yes long-term enemies, oh and btw isn't Tudor going to go apeshit on us now? we're close to him right? it's nice to change from enemies once in a while



Captain Jessica would own croc too, she controls water XD (like Mr.3 controls wax)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Captain Jessica would own croc too, she controls water XD (like Mr.3 controls wax)



The Boss would own her too... believe me, she is so broken,I think Enel would have his hand full with her.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The Boss would own her too... believe me, she is so broken,I think Enel would have his hand full with her.



Not if she has a DF


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 23, 2008)

What about Crash "Razortooth" Flank?  He's a Tigerfish Fishman.  Have you seen the teeth on those things!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> What about Crash "Razortooth" Flank?  He's a Tigerfish Fishman.  Have you seen the teeth on those things!?


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Not if she has a DF



Her DF >> water.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 23, 2008)

This one scares me more:


----------



## murasex (Jun 23, 2008)

Who is the one going to be responsible for giving ME nightmares?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

murasex said:


> Who is the one going to be responsible for giving ME nightmares?



why i would never


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 23, 2008)

murasex said:


> Who is the one going to be responsible for giving ME nightmares?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

bragging who has the strongest DF villian...well yes...The boss of shinkigen kishi is really broken but she has dr. Novabent to thank for that.



Declaring war against the world goverment, a bunch of "nobodies" I don't think the WG will take that serious, if I shout here I'll fight the powah I don't think anyone would notice, not even when a bunch of friends join in maybe get arrested but still. Not chased by them. 

And even if the WG decided to chase you, if they send a vice-admiral and some platoons you are screwed. any crew would be.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

A vice-admiral could take on the entire strawhat crew. You saw what a beast Garp was and the other bustercallers didn't even fight because they didn't feel like dirtying their hands on them...

Also remember, Smoker is a commodore, those guys arn't to be taken lightly.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> most likely the other four would probably crush them too atleast, most of them.
> 
> and the boss would own them currently too as well





Zetta said:


> A vice-admiral could take on the entire strawhat crew. You saw what a beast Garp was and the other bustercallers didn't even fight because they didn't feel like dirtying their hands on them...
> 
> Also remember, Smoker is a commodore, those guys arn't to be taken lightly.



Guys. The SH's really aren't fodder anymore. Moria knew just how strong the new world was and he seriously believed he could be in the running for PK. A Gear 2+3 Luffy stomped him in like a minute. And look at how much respect Lucci got.

I honestly think Luffy is fighting at very low high - tier level. We will be able to see after this ac is done but i doubt the VA's have anything on him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

I admit, I made captain dark with the soul purpose of beating him up, and now i feel it will become the running gag... like the trap doors XD


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 23, 2008)

CURSE YOU TRAP DOORS!!!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Declaring war against the world goverment, a bunch of "nobodies" I don't think the WG will take that serious, if I shout here I'll fight the powah I don't think anyone would notice, not even when a bunch of friends join in maybe get arrested but still. Not chased by them.
> 
> And even if the WG decided to chase you, if they send a vice-admiral and some platoons you are screwed. any crew would be.



I thought they where setting it up so they make contact with Dragon's Revolutionaries. I thought that would be awesome.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> CURSE YOU TRAP DOORS!!!



that was honestly, a great gag. no matter where you went, BAM trap door XD


----------



## murasex (Jun 23, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> why i would never


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

murasex said:


>



don't get mad, get glad


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Guys. The SH's really aren't fodder anymore. Moria knew just how strong the new world was and he seriously believed he could be in the running for PK. A Gear 2+3 Luffy stomped him in like a minute. And look at how much respect Lucci got.
> 
> I honestly think Luffy is fighting at very low high - tier level. We will be able to see after this ac is done but i doubt the VA's have anything on him.



We're talking about Alabasta strawhats.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

All right guys i'm out, Take care and good luck on your travels to the grand line!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

ground line?

anyway maybe luffy can take on the boss yes. other strawhats...no.

Cool Shinkigen Kishi is noticed by marines hehe


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's another profile that I made for my Marine crew. Sorry for the extra work Zetta.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name:* Lt. Samuel Arkins
*Current Location:* On board The Draco Hunter
*Age: *Unknown (looks in his mid twenties)
*Appearance:* Tan skin. Wears the standard Marine uniform except his sleeves are cut off and he wears a Marine cap tipped low and a hood going over the cap. His eyes are completely shrouded by his cap but they are a yellowish gold in reality. His is hair is worn in a buzz cut but it hardly ever shown. Also wears black boots capped with steel around the bottom and the tip. 
*Personality:* A very quiet man who rarely speaks unless spoken to and when he does speak he is very brief and matter of fact. It is unknown if he has the same extreme relish for Absolute Justice that his commander Garrick has, but he has served under him for the past two years and has never complained once. For now his intentions and goals if he has any remain an enigma.
*Crew:* The Hyperion Pirates 
*Ship:* The Draco Hunter
*Occupation:* Undercover Marine posing as Captain of the Hyperion Pirates.
*Weapon/fighting style:* Wields a Gunblade (very similar looking to Seifer's from FF8) and is extremely skilled with the weapon. He can easily cut through rock and iron with the power derived from the trigger release on his blade which doubles the cutting power of his strikes however the trigger release overloads if used too much. Arkins is extremely agile and he can jump high distances that an ordinary man would never dream of and uses stealth in many of his fights. He also utilizes his jumping ability to employ powerful kicks which are increased by the steel caps on his boots. 
*Named Attacks: *
*AirDrill-* Sends a huge pressurized wave of air that slices through anything short of steel. Arkins can vary the intensity of it but at max power it only takes a handful before it overloads his gunblade.
*EarthDrill-* Trigger strikes into the earth and it sends a shockwave through the ground that travels fast. Like Airdrill it at max power it overloads his gunblade trigger after just a few shots.
*Firedrill-* Arkins lights a match throws it in the air and trigger strikes at it sending a huge wave of fire at an opponent. It moves like airdrill.
*Devil Fruit:* None
Color: Darkred


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 23, 2008)

Is he really that important to make two characters in the same platoon a profile?

I mean...I could make profile for all Shinkigen Kishi but I won't do it since they won't be relevant for the most of it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 23, 2008)

Who said his role won't increase. I have plans for him.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 23, 2008)

Added.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 23, 2008)

Vergil said:


> Rank: Elite Jounin
> Home Village: Inside Laboon



so there is a ninja village hidden inside laboon. well, that explains a lot...

( Hidden Village of the Whale 	)


Edit: no man on the four seas is more stylish than John


----------



## Starrk (Jun 23, 2008)

I have nothing to do in the forum. Chubz has moved on.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 23, 2008)

can anybody read my post on my rping and tell me can i get a bounty off what i have done and my rping


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 23, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> I have nothing to do in the forum. Chubz has moved on.



Paint the town purple.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 23, 2008)

Purple, you say?

Tomorrow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> ground line?
> 
> anyway maybe luffy can take on the boss yes. other strawhats...no.
> 
> Cool Shinkigen Kishi is noticed by marines hehe



dude... i haven't had a good nights sleep in a week... leave me alone  its too hot...


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm thinking of an outfit change for Bolt.  I'll get a picture up when I'm ready.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm thinking of an outfit change for Bolt.  I'll get a picture up when I'm ready.



cool, Cool. 

I'm thinking of getting Joseph some new weapons, poles, spears, axes and the like.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

I got a bit lazy this time around, but this is Bolt's new look: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Except instead of the gun on his side, imagine two sai instead.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

Vergil said:


> Hey can I join? I'm not sure if my character fits in, it's right out of the naruto one with bloodline limits and jutsu - would that work?
> 
> Name: [Hyuuga, Dante.]
> Age: 25
> ...



Why create a duplicate of a Devil May Cry character with the naruto-gayness.
fucking hidden village of laboon, uhm no. 
naruto shit, it stinks donkeyballs



kuroka said:


> can anybody read my post on my rping and tell me can i get a bounty off what i have done and my rping



No, I don't think so.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Why create a duplicate of a Devil May Cry character with the naruto-gayness.
> fucking hidden village of laboon, uhm no.
> naruto shit, it stinks donkeyballs



But tell us how you really feel Zorokiller.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually luv Narooto!!!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

strawhat4life, zetta or herczeg...progress the story lol


----------



## herczeg (Jun 24, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Why create a duplicate of a Devil May Cry character with the naruto-gayness.
> fucking hidden village of laboon, uhm no.
> naruto shit, it stinks donkeyballs
> 
> ...



Corcus for Hokage!

edit:


Zorokiller said:


> strawhat4life, zetta or herczeg...progress the story lol



i'm waiting for you to pick me up...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok I'll see what I can do


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh Dark, can't seem to catch a break now can he.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Oh Dark, can't seem to catch a break now can he.



its just fun beating him up.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

And Bryan didn't even know he beat them up.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> And Bryan didn't even know he beat them up.



XD want to know how he was "Shamed"?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Why create a duplicate of a Devil May Cry character with the naruto-gayness.
> fucking hidden village of laboon, uhm no.
> naruto shit, it stinks donkeyballs
> 
> ...



Ok thanks 

Will edit the Naruto gayness out and make up a better starting point (thats what you get at 2am I'm afraid )

but is Dante ok to come in or would you prefer someone completely new? I'm not fussed either way?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

three man fight was awesome! 

Paegun really needs to retrieve his scythe he owns.

and vergil, it's okay to base your character of a existing character, but don't recreate the whole DMC drama about the brothers in your RP we're not here for DMC otherwise people will make Cloud's and Sephiroth's soon lol.

And ofcourse remember not to be too overpowered, which isn't easy when you choose dante since he kicks major butt.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2008)

Dante is not that strong in OPverse, he's about Alabasta level overal.
If you remove blantantly hax shit like Quicksilver that is.

Oh dear, sorry for being offline. I've got some guests here so I can't really do anything serious. I'll be on later.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

OK will tone him down a bit (actually a lot - only one "style" and one weapon) and change the history to suit one piece. thanks for the help.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> XD want to know how he was "Shamed"?



Yea, I wanna know why.  He's already been beaten up by the 3 other members too.

Silly Dark!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yea, I wanna know why.  He's already been beaten up by the 3 other members too.
> 
> Silly Dark!



Jessie bumped into him while he was drinking a beer and it fell into his lap, then everyone laughed. XD


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

Such a pathetic guy XD


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Such a pathetic guy XD



That was the whole point XD


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

Name: Dante Achino

Age: 22

Starting Location: Sailing randomly across the grand line, looking to join a crew

Appearance: *LINK*

Personality: Neutral Good
Easy going and often comes out with corny one liners, Dante in battle and out battle personality are identical, prefferring to drag out a fight for the sake of stlye. Is essentially a bounty hunter but will change his targets to his employers if he feels like it. Has a good rapport with just about everyone, though some dislike his cocky nature.

Bio/History: Dante became a bounty hunter for the challenge and to make money. For this he will sail through the grand line looking for challengers that will push him to his limits. He was once part of the Achino family, a family of known bounty hunters, but disagreed with the Don on more than one occassion over the methods they employed. He left at the age of 13 and has not had any contact with them since (does not even know about their defeat.)
Crew: None, a loner, but tends to pick up random folk

Boat:a small deep blue sail boat which is very quick and maneuverable. It holds about 5 people quite comfortably, is pretty modest about it and doesn't feel he needs to "compensate" for anything. Only remarkable feature is that it can turn into a submarine, but not one that can go very deep. Uses it for when he wants to nap. He borrowed it indefinitely when he ran from home.



Job/Occupation: Bounty hunter

Weapons: Agni and Rudra: swords that control fire and wind. Kalina Ann: a Rocket launcher which has a grapple feature, never seems to run out of ammo. Cerebrus: nunchuck that can use ice (note that the elemental weapons are NOT like devil fruits, meaning dante cannot use Ice time or anything like that.)

Items: 5million beli from completed jobs

Moves: 

Agni and Rudra: 
Crawler:send fire and air waves through ground to burn and slash enemies at long range.
Tempest: fires a vortex of wind and fire into the sky which homes in on the nearest opponent
Sky dance: unleashes agni and rudra at ferocious speeds, deflecting most projectiles and cutting and burning anyone within a 10 metre radius

Cerebrus: 
Million carats: huge ice spikes surround dante impaling any who is within their range
Crystal: a large dome of ice surrounds dante and deflects most attacks

Swordmaster: instant mastery of any weapon.

Bounty: unknown

Devil Fruit: none
Color: dark green.

Is this any better? (I'm relatively new to RP so advice if it isn't please )


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

@Vergil

Didn't you say you'd cut down to only one weapon?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

lol but some people have guns and swords as well. 

and like my character Tsurugi has two wakizashi's and one tsurugi.

That doesn't matter really, only swordmaster..instantly mastery of anykind of weapon...it's kinda weird so you can wield any kind of weapon then...You can't really be a master in everything ya know

plus how do your weapons work, when they are not devil fruits. such thing as controlling weather types has only be shown proven by Nami and that's because she uses different kind of weak weather-type balls with her climatact.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

Meh, I guess the weapons aren't too bad...but the 'swordmaster' ability seems a bit much.

@InfIchi

ZOMG, the Thousand Hand Pirates + Grogrosan and Snider!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Meh, I guess the weapons aren't too bad...but the 'swordmaster' ability seems a bit much.
> 
> @InfIchi
> 
> ZOMG, the Thousand Hand Pirates + Grogrosan and Snider!




You forgot ken and Samantha XD

Yes, I'm being evil. But, You'll see where I'm going with this.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

ok - will delete the swordmaster style and keep it at that.

How about the souls of those who had devil fruit abilities were put into swords as an experiments by Moria? but the abilities were powered down and so discarded as it didn't interest him. Dante picked them up on his travels. 

so one of their weaknesses would be salt which would free the souls, but it has to go into their mouth - agni and rudra have mouths and I could put one for cerebrus


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, the thing about that is that Ace and Aokiji have the Fire and Ice DFs.  So I'd just keep your swords' abilities a mystery.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

and the thing is, zombies shadows don't take the DF abilities over, like Oz didn't get gomu gomu powers.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2008)

someone post i have comedy to write


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

ok good point. Guess I'll stick with rebellion and maybe Yamato. I'll add "Soru" as a move so he can move around at high speeds. I'm trying to avoid devil fruits at the moment, maybe add one later when he eats one


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jun 24, 2008)

Due to technical difficulties, DB_Explorer will be unable to post for the next week or so.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah guys - my family is going abroad so i have been busy helping them. I'll try to get something up tonight (in a few hours).


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2008)

Vergil said:


> ok good point. Guess I'll stick with rebellion and maybe Yamato. I'll add "Soru" as a move so he can move around at high speeds. I'm trying to avoid devil fruits at the moment, maybe add one later when he eats one



I can't allow that. That technique is too high level for the current game.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

strawhat4life you sure like seifer eh? Gunblade, and first a ship named Hyperion hehe


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm glad someone noticed that.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'm glad someone noticed that.



Noticed it a while ago actually. The word Hyperion always connects my mind to Seifer.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

Zetta, Shinkigen Kishi is sending kido his guys towards us, plus somewhere there is still Tudor oh well he is no big deal lol.

And lucky we're getting Kido, since Kojiro won't bother coming and called up Kido. He is really dangerous...he is somewhat on par with Desch the fishman of the Godai Kishi, but only a little bit lower then him.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2008)

Remind me again who Kido is?

I can't find him on the character list I made to keep track of everyone.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

The nickname of Sammuel Kuzan, the bloody nine's character. The bounty hunter who works somewhat for Shinkigen Kishi as a sort of part-timer. Kojiro contacted him because he won't bother hunting the Awesome sauce pirates as he got told by Desch (off-screen, but Faye called up Desch to take care of it and send a A-rank member which is Kojiro.)


----------



## Zetta (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm,Bloody Nine's gonna post tonight he said. I'll draw up a scenario after he does.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

Tsurugi and Saek(another A-rank) slaughtered Marble island. I'll continue their story when things pace up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2008)

How would the Awesome Sauce Pirates fare collectively against an A ranker do you think? I have a feeling we're in for a beatdown.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes pretty much the A-ranks who are revealed now Kojiro and Saek. Both would own us anyday, I think Tsurugi would as well (he now really has a lot of tricks up his sleeve. Not really because of his strength or skill but more because of dr. Novabent)

plus I believe bloody nine will reveal a A-rank with a vibrate vibrate devil fruit.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2008)

You know what that means then. Training Arc!! 
just kidding


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

in the world of One Piece there are no such things as training arcs


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I thought I'd pop in to explain my inactivity: I just don't have the time to maintain a strong RP with one char, let alone 2, and coupled with IRL developments I'm not gonna be active in this section. By all means use the characters, take over, do what you want with them.

kthxbai


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

:'(......













Goes to kill Henry Tudor


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone post please I wanna continue.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I can't allow that. That technique is too high level for the current game.



OK no Soru! damn it!! 

Dante with rebellion and Yamato (just the swords - no other powers) and Kalina Ann (rocket launcher with grapple). Dante is a good swordsman, with sharp instincts, general all rounder, no devil fruit, bounty hunter - but will get better (reasonably) over time.

please let this be ok


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

To me this is, update your character profile and start somewhere. Zetta will give his pointers later on I guess


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't kill the dude. Use him in a decent story


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

well you could always decide to return once in a while, like Smoker does


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2008)

Name: Dante Achino

Age: 22

Starting Location: Sailing randomly across the grand line, looking to join a crew

Appearance: An Evening Alone - SasuNaru

Personality: Neutral Good
Easy going and often comes out with corny one liners, Dante in battle and out battle personality are identical, prefferring to drag out a fight for the sake of stlye. Is essentially a bounty hunter but will change his targets to his employers if he feels like it. Has a good rapport with just about everyone, though some dislike his cocky nature.

Bio/History: Dante became a bounty hunter for the challenge and to make money. For this he will sail through the grand line looking for challengers that will push him to his limits. He was once part of the Achino family, a family of known bounty hunters, but disagreed with the Don on more than one occassion over the methods they employed. He left at the age of 13 and has not had any contact with them since (does not even know about their defeat.)
Crew: None, a loner, but tends to pick up random folk

Boat:a small deep blue sail boat which is very quick and maneuverable. It holds about 5 people quite comfortably, is pretty modest about it and doesn't feel he needs to "compensate" for anything. Only remarkable feature is that it can turn into a submarine, but not one that can go very deep. Uses it for when he wants to nap. He borrowed it indefinitely when he ran from home.


Job/Occupation: Bounty hunter

Weapons: 
Rebellion: A Broadsword. A very heavy making it difficult to weild and break
Yamato: A Katana. said to be able to cut through anything. this has not yet been proved
Kalina Ann: a Rocket launcher which has a grapple feature, never seems to run out of ammo. 

Items: 5million beli from completed jobs, Log pose.

Moves: no specific moves, makes them up as he goes along but gives them fancy names for the hell of it. Only ones he remembers are:

Judgement cut: using a quick unsheath and resheath of Yamato can cut things at a distance. max distance around 10ft

Stinger: charges towards the opponent at great speed ramming Rebellion into them

Drive: focuses his strength into a slash the creates a shockwave that will blow the opponent back.

Bounty - unknown
Colour -dim gray


Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking good strawhat4life, I also updated the shinkigen kishi memberlist


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 24, 2008)

VT, I need you to post here darn it. I'm not sure if I'm writing your character good enough.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2008)

I moved us off of Twin Capes but I have no clue where we're headed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I moved us off of Twin Capes but I have no clue where we're headed.



to the center of the world!


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2008)

School is making me inactive...

Also, Vergil, it looks good. 

I'll link the knights profile and I'll advance our plot a litle if I have time.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2008)

I HAVE OUT ANNOYED CROCUS!


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2008)

BTW: Due to circumstances beyond this GM's controll, I won't be able to got online from friday to monday. Therefore,I would like some volunteers to PM me to take over Bounty Day for this week.

I'll leave it open till tommorow so everyone who wants to volunteer can PM me. I'll choose the person most fit for the job and give them extra info on how it's done.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

we could go to the island where Kido layed a trap for us, but he first has to post some stuff...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> we could go to the island where Kido layed a trap for us, but he first has to post some stuff...



*points at massive post and at the possibly akward moment Zetta has gotten himself into*


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

lol yes indeed...but we're heading toward Whiskey Peak? what if Kojiro is still there. He'll kill us. But he send Kido to us, but Bloody nine still didn't post anything.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are screwed.

I'm just going to an island with a 6'5 man who wears a black cloak and has a deep dark red eye is currently trying to find an ancient city buried 750 years ago so he can get some  unstoppable army and rule the world.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> You guys are screwed.
> 
> I'm just going to an island with a 6'5 man who wears a black cloak and has a deep dark red eye is currently trying to find an ancient city buried 750 years ago so he can get some  unstoppable army and rule the world.



And we're screwed? 

Let's recap. We have to get to Whiskey Peak to remagnatize out Log. Unfortuneatley, there might be a killer samurai waiting for us. This is ofcourse, if we manage to survive the next couple of posts since Zooey is gonna go all Psycho Killer on our asses and our only line of defense is Hawkins,Zorokiller, a half-dead Tabitha and a drained and half-emasculated Zetta.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2008)

Zetta said:


> And we're screwed?
> 
> Let's recap. We have to get to Whiskey Peak to remagnatize out Log. Unfortuneatley, there might be a killer samurai waiting for us. This is ofcourse, if we manage to survive the next couple of posts since Zooey is gonna go all Psycho Killer on our asses and our only line of defense is Hawkins,Zorokiller, a half-dead Tabitha and a drained and half-emasculated Zetta.



So all of us are screwed? Fucking awesome


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 25, 2008)

Well i look at it this way - you guys have bought me more lurk time. Which is good because i don't have much post time.

As it is thigs have gotten slightly complicated. My plan was to have Kido's four man team lay a trap for you at whiskey peak with the support of an A rank SK- the vibrate vibrate fruit guy. But as we already have an A ranked samurai in the area, it wouldn't make sense to have the vibrate guy around also.

A few possible solutions;

 Kido's guys can fight you alone.
You guys can take a detour.
Kido can fight with the support of samurai guy.
Samurai guy can take you lot alone.

Up to you lot really.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

well the samurai can take us on alone. I don't know about Kido and the group. He could have left already and let you guys handle it.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2008)

I think we might be able to take on Kido's crew but A rank samurai dude? If he's nearly as powerful as the two Godai Kishi I helped make then we're dead...

The ones I made could take on the Skypiea Strawhats going by their fighting style and skills.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

he's almost on par with Desch one of the Godai Kishi. Yes he would probably take on Zoro in...arabasta or skypiea.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2008)

Let's see that brings the Shinkigen Kishi body count up to two dead ranked members (Bersnahuard and Hawthorne) and a whole bunch of unranked fodder.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 25, 2008)

oh boy look what you have done Zorokiller... now i have to kill you all...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

well bernahuard was taken injured to be solded off as a slave.

yes indeed...our we have to settle it


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2008)

Garrick's going to do something very stupid. He's gonna try and make contact with the boss of Shinkigen Kishi from the captured base.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick's going to do something very stupid. He's gonna try and make contact with the boss of Shinkigen Kishi from the captured base.



As in, the Big Boss or a Godai Kishi?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2008)

The big boss but it could easily be Faye since she's female as well.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

well Faye is currently at the same place as the boss.

the rest is elsewhere.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh it sounds like you guys have a pretty intersting story line. Sadly for me I am still working on getting to the Grand Line in the first place.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

well not everyone is in the grand line yet. I believe only Awesome sauce and Jolly Rodgers


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2008)

Wouldn't Zorokiller turn into an onigiri with seastone or does he go back to Hybrid point?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

no his powers are drained so he can't maintain marimo point, he goes back to Onigiri point when he is either sleeping, no more power or knocked out...or dead


----------



## Zetta (Jun 25, 2008)

Zo Zooey vs Hawkins and Zetta.

Somehow, it seems...uneven. 

Also, we might need a profile for Tabitha if she joins.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

yea I could fix Tabitha her profile


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 25, 2008)

Name: Tabitha

Age: 20

Location: On the Errant Bentou Harbinger.

Appearance: She has perfect beautiful body. Wears tempting short clothes and has long curly red hair.

Personality: Chaotic neutral. She has very loud and rash nature, she draws conclusions very quickly in almost any way, from someone being a pervert to someone being totally lovely. She can be annoying since she only sees herself as the most beautiful woman there is and doesn't care what other people say. When she is in love she does everything the person asks her too.

Bio/History: She was a average girl living on a busy vacation resort like island, she always went out and got drunk with people she knew and people she just met. On a certain day the island was attacked by Shinkigen Kishi members and one of the members saw potentional in her. Her way of thinking made it so that this person is her love of her life and devotd her life to him.
He presented her to dr. Novabent and he gave her a devil fruit which would fit her looks and personality. She decided to stay in the organization to be with her love, Romeo, but he got transferred to another location he promised to write her letters but she hasn't gotten one as of yet, she can easily get mad at men because of this. 
She stayed with Shinkigen Kishi anyway not caring really where she was.

When she got defeated at Whiskey Peak by the Awesome Sauce pirates she was suprised there where people who could resist her beauty and her devil fruit power. 
Afterwards a clean-up team arrived with the A-rank Kojiro to take them all in and sell them off as slaves she escaped on a small boat.

She got confronted with the Awesome Sauce pirates again, Zetta was treating her wounds but she misjudged the situation and thought he was a pervert, she quickly became angry at Zorokiller as well for him being rude and got in a fight with Zooey because of her attitude. 
But her heart got struck by Jim Hawkins calling her lady. He asked for help to let her make some dinner and do the dishes. This made up her mind to stay on the ship...but who knows how long will her crush last...

Crew: Awesome sauce pirates

Boat: Errant bentou harbringer

Job/Occupation: Cook/Cleaner (pirate)

Weapons: none

Moves: none

Bounty: 4.000.000

Devil Fruit: Shisen shisen no mi (glance glance fruit)
With one glance can control a person his actions and make them obey the user.

Color: magenta


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 25, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well not everyone is in the grand line yet. I believe only Awesome sauce and Jolly Rodgers



Hm, well no one else is in the North Blue so I'm gona' head over to the Grand Line and maybe find some fun.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2008)

ok to give everyone a basic idea of how i've set up Crossbone island (since, unlike a manga, i can't SHOW the map and everything.)



The "X" on the map are the location of Seishin and his 4 higher ups. The Center is where he is, The others are where his men are stationed, They are all confined within the "O" they don't bother with the outskits or the ends of the island.

the "O" also marks where the Majority of the war was fought, where the better part of the real civilization lived. The ends were just minor ports and such really.

the green spot is where Joseph and crew will land.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope you don't get mad for getting demoted...but as I said from the beginning...If marines go against Shinkigen Kishi...they are no-go...Atleast to some extend


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

If someone is near the Laboon area could they pick me up? I'm good at mopping the decks


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome sauce pirates just left and already found a good deckmopper...

The jolly rodgers are past there also.

I believe soon Paegun Collaart and his crew will arrive there.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm graduating today so I don't have much time and I've got a metal festival tommorow... anyway, Zorokiller was the only volunteer so he gets to do bounty day by default.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I'm graduating today so I don't have much time and I've got a metal festival tommorow... anyway, Zorokiller was the only volunteer so he gets to do bounty day by default.



i was going to but then i realized i'm way to lazy to do that


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Awesome sauce pirates just left and already found a good deckmopper...
> 
> The jolly rodgers are past there also.
> 
> I believe soon Paegun Collaart and his crew will arrive there.



cool. I'll hang about till then


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2008)

I go to S.Korea tomorrow so I don't know if I'll be able to get on or not, but I'll try.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 26, 2008)

That's cool...I hope you get in the grand line soon so that Tsurugi can meet the son of his old captain.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm heading to the Laboon area but I'm in the same boat as you, crewless.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 26, 2008)

Garrick and Arkins are cool

Annie is such a annoying girl hehe


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 26, 2008)

Got bored and whipped-up a map of the island I'm currently on.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 26, 2008)

Personally, I rather like the style of most of the Shinkigen Kishi. Especially the ones that survive. 

I reworked your part Zorokiller. So now,after a battle against Deville, we have Tudor on our asses.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes I saw, looks good...only tatsumaki that's like using ranged attack right?

Call it Umeboshi hou! that's Zorokiller's name for it litteraly it was like...Dried prume cannon


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I'm heading to the Laboon area but I'm in the same boat as you, crewless.



that's fine. I just got picked up by the Marines. not sure where I'm going though. any established prisons round here? (wish I had a map)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn our crew is badass. With Zooey and Tabitha I think we could beat anyone the SH's faced from East Blue all the way to Whiskey Peak maybe even further.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2008)

Hope you notice the flaming marine ship on the Hyperion's starboard


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2008)

Uh oh Retcon time!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 26, 2008)

Retconning makes The Beyonder cry.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2008)

Makes me cry to. I'm sorry Vergil I totally skipped over your Hyperion reference. If I had seen it I would have adjusted better.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 26, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Damn our crew is badass. With Zooey and Tabitha I think we could beat anyone the SH's faced from East Blue all the way to Whiskey Peak maybe even further.



ASP>>>>>>SHP

Hawkins has that funny copything which means the stronger DF user we fighting the stronger he is. (useful against Logias like Croc and Enel)
and Zettas Gar Gar will be highly overpowered. he just mastered his weakest attack and he can not just protect his whole ship against gunfire, but turn it against the enemies. imagine the destruction he will do with the mastered lightening or fire


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 26, 2008)

Win fire will be win.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah you guys are quite a bit stronger than the Alabasta SH's.

On that note sorry herczeg if i messed up Zooey's moves names but that's how i found them on the profile. I'll edit it later if you have corrections.

Also if you missed it A-rank Samurai man is coming back in half an hour - about the same time as the marines. I guess i will just save the vibrate fruit guy for later - he was probably a B- ranked SK anyway.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 27, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Yeah you guys are quite a bit stronger than the Alabasta SH's.
> 
> On that note sorry herczeg if i messed up Zooey's moves names but that's how i found them on the profile. I'll edit it later if you have corrections.
> 
> Also if you missed it A-rank Samurai man is coming back in half an hour - about the same time as the marines. I guess i will just save the vibrate fruit guy for later - he was probably a B- ranked SK anyway.



ther fight was almost perfect, though the 23. blade is "Oda", but it wasn't in the profile yet, so i updates it with the numbers of the named blades. 

btw. it seems zooey just can't stay conscious for more 2 posts in a row


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

I feel i can write animals close to Oda's style... XD


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I feel i can write animals close to Oda's style... XD



Animals? *goes to check out this stuff*

Edit: Lulz...turtles 

Also, running out of villains to make and now I have no idea where to go in the Grand Line >.<


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Animals? *goes to check out this stuff*
> 
> Edit: Lulz...turtles



gotta love a giant turtle who can run at incredible speeds XD


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> gotta love a giant turtle who can run at incredible speeds XD



Haha, sloth must always be suprised when he discovers that he is being taken off by a giant speedy turtle


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

just for kicks, here is the path Joseph and bolt took.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Added Ash Stephens to the Shinkigen Kishi list.

I will now post some more Shinkigen Kishi story.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Added Ash Stephens to the Shinkigen Kishi list



i have a question about them...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol then ask or pm either way works


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Lol then ask or pm either way works



about.. how strong are the top five... and do they have any... associates* who might be equal to them?

*people who are not really "Members" but they have a kind of, agreement with them.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

top 5 are STRONG some of them could give the strawhats some real trouble.

The members Kojiro and Saek are really strong as well.

Like I said the level between A-rank and The rest B,C,D is really great.

it depends on the associates. They differ, like the group of Kido is pretty decent but around the level of most RP-ers here, and ofcourse some of them are fodder. It really depends on who


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> top 5 are STRONG some of them could give the strawhats some real trouble.
> 
> The members Kojiro and Saek are really strong as well.
> 
> ...



Would they have someone say, at the level of a Shikibukai? not one themselves, but at that level, For an associate?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Easily, if you hurt the boss you will have to run for your life...but that is IF you can hurt the boss.

But yes shichibukai level can be reached.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Easily, if you hurt the boss you will have to run for your life...but that is IF you can hurt the boss.
> 
> But yes shichibukai level can be reached.



Excellent, i have someone is an "Associate" of the Shinkigen Kishi then..


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Seishin? or the thingy they're going to release is human?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Seishin? or the thingy they're going to release is human?



Actually its someone Above seishin, I can only give his name atm.

Akuma No Ryuu (Or the demon Ryuu.)

Seishin is only about as strong as Kuroi physically, But his ability is deadly. (and I will explain more when he gets to the altar at the center of the city)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok awesome^_^

Anyway, I just updated my profile with one-sword techniques and the ranged two-sword technique Umeboshi Hou!

Just wanted to say that keep posting because I will do the bounties tonight(in my timezone that is)
in like 9 hours. Til that point I will read things up and assign bounties instead of Zetta.

He's busy for the weekend and today I believe and I still have time today so I will do it instead of the normal saturday bounty day.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Ok awesome^_^
> 
> Anyway, I just updated my profile with one-sword techniques and the ranged two-sword technique Umeboshi Hou!
> 
> ...



I'll try and continue from where i am now, I have to write five fights so i will be busy T.T


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

well it doesn't really matter for you at this point since you have involved with badguys/pirates now not really marines our civlilians...So this wouldn't affect your bounty.

Strawhats did some impressive ownage as well but didn't get any credit for it since it was pirates they had beaten up. 

But I'll see at it all tonight


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well it doesn't really matter for you at this point since you have involved with badguys/pirates now not really marines our civlilians...So this wouldn't affect your bounty.
> 
> Strawhats did some impressive ownage as well but didn't get any credit for it since it was pirates they had beaten up.
> 
> But I'll see at it all tonight





so its like the Skypia arc


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Indeed!



Well kinda like a combination of Skypia and thriller bark, The Bounty wont increase, there is an ancient city and the main badguy controls an army of undead XD

Sure, the only problem is, he can't repair the skeletons... just raise them. He believes in numbers over skill really. which is why he put 20 men to guard each entrance, 20 > 1. in his eyes at least.

He also believes that by using 5000 Skeleton soldiers he can take over the world, Because the more who fall under his army, the more Skeletons he can control. 

Originally he had a limit, 30 skeletons in a 30 foot circle around himself, that's what he can control but thank's to the blade, its enhanced his own abilities and he can control all the skeletons on the island.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Is it his devil fruit or something else?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Is it his devil fruit or something else?



Necro Necro fruit- Ability: Allows the user to control the Skeletons of the deceased.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Mrchubz want his bounty to be applied again eh?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Mrchubz want his bounty to be applied again eh?



I figured I'd take 5 minutes to think of something that will cancel my nobleness before new bounties come.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm...Necro Necro thats a good one. I'm surprised Oda hasn't come up with it yet.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I will look at the bounties now.

So please have patience and look forward to it.

edit: omg...10 pages of reading to do lol


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 27, 2008)

Oi Zorokiller do you bleed ? Seeing as your an onigiri man and you had reattached your arm in the past i was wondering.

Ohh and whats your special way of laughing again ?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes I do bleed...somehow interally he somehow does have a blood stream...

The laughing was "Raisusususu" (Ricececece lol)


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Yes I do bleed...somehow interally he somehow does have a blood stream...
> 
> The laughing was "Raisusususu" (Ricececece lol)



I'm too lazy to come up with an other strategy to be honest with you. Besides i know that you have had your arm cut off in the past and healed it right away.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Yes I do bleed...somehow interally he somehow does have a blood stream...
> 
> The laughing was "Raisusususu" (Ricececece lol)



Or you can go all 4kids on us and have him leak Soy Sauce.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

*By Order of the Marine HQ*

The following bounties have been issued to these pirates.

*Flame-haired Zetta:* 13 200 000 Belli
Killing and maiming of a marine squad and their captain, the theft of over 100 million belli in stolen goods, fighting in public, swindeling, impersonating a noble, stealing a Gallion, being a Pirate Captain and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor. 

Led a attack of killing the innocent hard-working citizens of Whiskey Peak.

*Reaper Collaart:* 10 400 000 Belli
Robbing a village, commanding a high number of pirates, being a Pirate Captain and destroying a Marine ship.

Wrecking the base of Bliss Kingdom after a short captivity on the island.

*Gunner Rodgers:* 9 500 000 Belli
Attacking Marines, besting the 1000 hand pirates, causing commotion in a small city and being a Pirate Captain.

Leading the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.

*Quick-Blades Bolt:* 7 250 000 Belli
Fighting Marines, being part of a pirate crew, besting the 1000 hand pirates and causing commotion.

Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.

*Onigiriman Zorokiller:* 6 000 000 Belli
Attack on a Marine soldier, fighting in public, being part of a pirate crew,stealing a Gallion, besting peacekeeper West and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.

Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.

*Whipmaster Hawkins:* 5 500 000 Belli
Beating Marines, fighting in public, stealing a Gallion; being part of a pirate crew and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.

Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.

*Traitor Tew:* 5 000 000
Killing marines and treason against the world goverment have given him a bounty of 5 000 000 on his head before, he has been reported to be seen with the con-artist pirate De D. Dee.

*David Archer, Technician:* 4 200 000 Belli
Being a Pirate Captain, threatening Marines, crippling a Marine and robbing a Galleon

Declaring war on the World Goverment through a message, if they are a serious treat is yet to be seen.

*Lady Zooey Blade:* 4 000 000 Belli
Attacking a noble in public and escaping the Marines.

*Tsurugi The Blade:* 4 000 000 Belli
Being part of the 1000 Hand Pirates

*Jacob Archer, Gunner:* 3 800 000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew, threating Marines, robbing a Galleon.

Beating marines including Captain Nelson. 
Declaring war on the World Goverment through a message, if they are a serious treat is yet to be seen.

*Hammer De’Gall:* 3 750 000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and beating and mugging several civilians

Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.

*De D. Dee The Noble Pirate:* 3 500 000 Belli
His nobleness has apparently nullified a 3 500 000 Belli bounty.

Pretending to be a noble. his original records have been reinvoked.

*Danziker the Red Monkey: *2 100 000 Belli
Attacking several ships.

Assaulting Captain Thomson and killing several marines.

*Krillon Jackheart:* 1 900 000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and killing several bounty hunters.

Caused a jailbreak at the Bliss Kingdom, and wrecking the base.

*Belle du Sagittarri:* 1 250 000 Belli
Being a part of a pirate crew and being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.

*Zarakira of the Night:* 1 000 000 Belli
Public fighting and beating of peacekeepers.

*Hard Trying Rookie Failure Pirate Kuroka:* 50 Belli
Trying to exist, the World Goverment does not allow this display of failure.

*Pirate Crew Tally*
*Awesome Sauce Pirates:* 24.700.000 Belli
*The Jolly Rodgers:* 22.650.000 Belli
*Collaart Pirates: *12.300.000 Belli
*Phoenix Pirates:* 8.000.000 Belli

The Marine HQ would like to remind that these bounties represent the threat these pirates pose to the World Government and are influenced only by events that were witnessed by or reported to the Marines. Their actually threat possibly higher but we cannot be certain if it was not reported.

Any dispute to these bounties should be sent through Personal Mail (OOC: PM me) to Vice Magister Butzen (OOC: Zorokiller) with reasons why and evidence.

All civilians, Marines and Pirates have recieved these bounty posters and are either currently being delivered and shall be recieved momentarily or found when you return to your ship (OOC: RP your character's reactions).

That is all. 

OOC: If you want a different name on your bounty, PM me.  BTW I can be repped at anytime, no negs or I will have to kill you


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 27, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Or you can go all 4kids on us and have him leak Soy Sauce.



that would be pretty in-character in this case lol

Anyway just wanted to state that some bounties have been unchanged since they didn't do anything noticable this week (not meaning you didn't have a good RP going on ofcourse)

Like people like Zooey didn't get a bounty increase since she hasn't do anything as of yet since last bounty, and is not yet counted with the crew of the Awesome sauce pirates since she has not been seen with them as of yet (the same with Tabitha)


(Other wise our crew bounty would be even higher)


The Jolly Rodger got some nice increase since they overthrew a kingdom.
Archer brothers got some increase for wanted to start a war with the world goverment, as of yet they aren't sure yet if the crew is a serious threat or not.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 27, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> *By Order of the Marine HQ*
> *Hard Trying Rookie Failure Pirate Kuroka:* 50 Belli
> Trying to exist, the World Goverment does not allow this display of failure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2008)

Awsome Zorokiller, reps but one question:

When Luffy got his first bounty it was from defeating pirates, not really marines. Why does beating other pirates make a difference in your bounty?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2008)

*The Jolly Rodgers:* 22.650.000 Belli

wooot!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2008)

You guys are catching up to the Saucey ones


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> You guys are catching up to the Saucey ones



Hana just needs to get in gear and get a bounty


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Hana just needs to get in gear and get a bounty



You guys just need another 2 000 000, shouldn't be a problem as long as they don't take down an Admiral before next weak


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> You guys just need another 2 000 000, shouldn't be a problem as long as they don't take down an Admiral before next weak



Hmm true


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> You guys just need another 2 000 000, shouldn't be a problem as long as they don't take down an Admiral before next weak



Goes to write an Akainu vs Awesome Sauce Pirates storyline.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 28, 2008)

w00t!  BOUNTIES!

But just one question.  What does "Sagittarri" mean?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> w00t!  BOUNTIES!
> 
> But just one question.  What does "Sagittarri" mean?



Hey, you going to take care of Bolt's fight with Teki?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 28, 2008)

Sagittarri is which Saggitarius is based on, a archer.

Kuroka, it speak for itself!



And you won't really get bounty for pirates, since marines wouldn't have prove of you beating them. and ofcourse the pirates that Luffy had beaten had a lot of witnesses and were big-shots in the East Blue


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Sagittarri is which Saggitarius is based on, a archer.
> 
> Kuroka, it speak for itself!
> 
> ...



makes sense, no one to witness, no bounty increase.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 28, 2008)

The Whiskey Peak incident was a different case, since someone made a complaint and a report was made...

But I'll be gone for today and tomorrow so PM me or Zetta with any question and it will be answered by sunday I guess


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 28, 2008)

hello! yeah my computer kinda crashed, so i was off line for a bit could anyone give me a quick rundown of whats going on?

well ill have to look into whats going on, but the original plan is for Me and Jacob to start trying to convince islands to side with us (in the grand line), set up a makeshift government,raise a navy and start attacking the World government Directly along with the WG navy's. of course if this fails we have a plan B:try to Find one piece or other massive amount of treasure,to try to fund a large pirate group, IE, become normal pirates. Or join another pirate group. im tried of just Rping with Jacob..... maybe we could run into Zetta's people


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2008)

i really don't remember half the things that went on...

my crew landed on Crossbone island, the badguy stole the ancient dagger promethia that brought the island to life and used his DF to raise an army of skeletons.

The awesome sauce pirates took on of the Shinkigen Kishi members onboard, took down two Marine ships i believe and are at or currently going to Whiskey peak.

Strawhats4life marine character got demoted, he then took out one of the false marine ships with his crew and another Shinkigen kishi member.

The red monkey got to the grandline using the golden fist pirates boat, beat the guys up and left i believe... lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> The red monkey got to the grandline using the golden fist pirates boat, beat the guys up and left i believe... lol




Hellz yah! That's the way I roll....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2008)

I think that Infichi and I are the only ones actively RPing Marine characters. Is there anyone else?


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> hello! yeah my computer kinda crashed, so i was off line for a bit could anyone give me a quick rundown of whats going on?
> 
> well ill have to look into whats going on, but the original plan is for Me and Jacob to start trying to convince islands to side with us (in the grand line), set up a makeshift government,raise a navy and start attacking the World government Directly along with the WG navy's. of course if this fails we have a plan B:try to Find one piece or other massive amount of treasure,to try to fund a large pirate group, IE, become normal pirates. Or join another pirate group. im tried of just Rping with Jacob..... maybe we could run into Zetta's people



I'd (dante - again) be happy to join. it sounds like a good plan!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I think that Infichi and I are the only ones actively RPing Marine characters. Is there anyone else?



yeah i think the other marines stopped  

I got to work double time with ken then, but that bastard just does as he pleases so its hard to really order him anywhere he doesn't want to go.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

Bounty hunter Dante for hire, Marines and Pirates alike 

Where is your base btw InfIchi? I've written that there's an eternal pose pointed at a Marine base but don't know where it would be.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2008)

Vergil said:


> Bounty hunter Dante for hire, Marines and Pirates alike
> 
> Where is your base btw InfIchi? I've written that there's an eternal pose pointed at a Marine base but don't know where it would be.



Ken has no base, He used to be stationed as a pirate in North Blue, for 3 years he worked undercover to take down the thousand hand pirate crew, but then ran into Joseph. Now (like Smoker) he's focused his attention on taking down Joseph and entered the grandline. 

His original place of work was "Marine Island" in North blue, The best place for a marine in north blue to train.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah, ok. Well I'm off to a marine base and going to cause some ruckus there, I'll just make one up


----------



## megaD (Jun 29, 2008)

Name:Gavin McCloud. 

Age: 19.

Starting Location: marine base,Logue Town

Appearance: in his marine uniform

when he's in his stander clothes or goin for a bounty

Personality: \-Lawful Good/Neutral Good/Chaotic Good A generally friendly person, who helps as many people as he can.


Bio/History: Gavin's father was a captain in the Marines. Ever since Gavin could remember he looked up to his dad and respected him for his role in the world. It was always his dream to become a high ranking Marine, like his dad. When he reached the age of 5 he started to learn to use a sword. He trained for 3 years, quickly developing his skills, remembering tricks his dad had showed him. When he was 8 his dad bought him some training swords, and so he decided to develop his skills further and started to practiced Martial arts. He didn't think his life could get any better. His dad even started teaching him navigation, so that he would stand a better chance of getting into the marines. 
One day while he was shopping, he saw one of the local beggar's grab some food from a stall. He watched and thought how tough it must be not having any food when suddenly the beggar was shot through the head, killing him instantly. Gavin ran in shock to the man but it was too late for him. He turned and saw his father holding the gun. This sight torn Gavin apart. He couldn't believe his father would be so cruel. His father tried to explain that all criminals deserved punishment but Gavin still was devastated. In rage he hit his father with one of his swords and claimed that he didn't deserve to be in the Marines, then he ran away from him. His father was crushed by this, but didn't have time to go after him as he was called away by some recruits about pirate sightings. It was later that day that Gavin learned of his fathers death. Having no other known family on the island Gavin stowed away on a merchant ship.
He made home at the next island when he was discovered and thrown off by the captain. Hungry and thristy he wandered the streets using what little money he had to feed himself. Within a couple of days he was poor and begging for change. Making just enough to keep him hydrated, he grew hungry quickly. As he shuffled down the street with a growling in his stomach he spotted a stall left unattended. On it was a display of various fruits from around the world. He ran up and grabbed the nearest fruit quickly shoving it down his throat. He took some more and then grabbed a slightly bigger one. As he bit into it a horrible taste filled his mouth. Almost choking as it went down his throat, he heard a shout coming from behind him. He turned round and saw a tall man, who screamed "thief" in his face. Quickly he turned to run but suddenly felt a searing pain in his back and fell to the ground. He had been shot through his shoulder and lay there bleeding. A woman carrying a pistol walks over to him and picks him, swinging him over her shoulder. "No thieves get away with it in thievery, not in my town," she say's walking up the street with him bleeding over her. He passed out after a few steps. 
When he woke up he was in a small locked room with bandages around his shoulder. After a few hours the door opened and a large fat man walked into the cell, barely making it through the door. He looked at Gavin with a saddened look and then started talking. "I on behalf of the Marines would like to apoligize to you for the actions taking by Captain Fritz. It was wrong of her to shoot a child, and she has been removed from our ranks. You are free to go" The fat man turned to leave but Gavin stopped him. He begged to be allowed into the Marines. The fat man's eyes rolled around in their sockets in a circular motion for a while before he said "ok". Later on Gavin figured out that this was his thinking face. 
After joining the Marines Gavin trained even harder to improve his sword skills. A couple of days after the incident he discovered he had improved. It took him a while before he suddenly realised that during his training sessions he had shoot his oppent with a blast of energy Captain Toad, the fat guy, noticed this too and offered to train him in his abilities. It turned out that Toad himself had the power to transform into a Toad, giving him his Nickname. After 8 years of training and promotions as well as demotions, Gavin, still a Seaman Recruit, set out to discover more about the world. His only dream, to be a Marine that fights for truth and justice unlike most of the unjust ones like his father.


Crew: none.


Boat:a small two top boat


Job/Occupation:Marine

Weapons: Martial arts Ittōryū(One Sword Style) and his gun

Items:his sword,gun and a book full of bounties

Moves:
San-Juu-Roku Pound Hou (三十六煩悩鳳, 36 Pound Cannon) / Single Sword Rising Phoenix: This attack uses the air itself to slash the target from a distance. To initiate it, Gavin first holds one of his swords horizontally above the shoulder of his sword arm, and then performs a circular swing that launches the air compressed projectile spiralling towards the target.

Fist Priestess Blade-Gavin brings his arm back before slamming it into his opponent quickly. 

Fox Blessed Slap- Gavin dodges an attack before turning and slamming his knuckles into an opponent

Dragon Tiger Claw-Gavin draws enegry and runs quickly, seemingly missing the opponent before turning and delivering a multitude of punches

Wings Kick-Gavin leaps up and draws energy into his leg and kicks the opponent in the face hard, usually breaking their nose

Sprit Soul-A simple meditation exercise, Gavin uses this to calm himself and also cause his body to ignore any injuries, however after the battle is over or an hour, all the damage will hit him at once

Perfect Claw-Gavin meditates and draws all his enegry into his fist, where he then punches his opponent with, this is his trump card and is known to knock opponents several miles away

Rapid Shot-Shoot's 5 rounds at his enemy in rapid succesion.

Explosive shot-Fires an explosive bullet at the enemy

Rebound shot-He fires two rounds The bullets are special since they bounce back if they hit any surface.

Net Shot-launches a small bullet that explodes to become a net. 

Bountyne

Devil Fruit: bakuha bakuha no mi it give the user the power's to creat a form of enegry from any where from the user body and or any thing the user touch.The user cannot turn their body into this enegry so they are not immune to physical attacks.

Color:silver


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2008)

Oooh, those are some nice drawings


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry I've been gone so long.  Remind me how tough Teki is and what weapons he has.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Sorry I've been gone so long.  Remind me how tough Teki is and what weapons he has.



tough. He uses swords made for the purpose of cutting through armor.

  when bolt fights him, he should pretty much end up like how the others did, really beat up XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 29, 2008)

damn it, awesome sauce pirates taking a false accusation again! Argh..


We'll be the pirates with a high bounty and not doing any thing for it all


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> damn it, awesome sauce pirates taking a false accusation again! Argh..
> 
> 
> We'll be the pirates with a high bounty and not doing any thing for it all



Heh XD


Just finished my fight with Seishin woo!

For those who want to know why the blade enhances seishin's ability without him touching it, he is "Connected" to it, through his own power. His power is a "Field" basically, as long as he is near the blade, his "Field" is enhanced.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 29, 2008)

do any body know where Bon Clay is?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2008)

kuroka said:


> do any body know where Bon Clay is?



Jail I believe?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 29, 2008)

why continue fighting people who already got beaten in the series?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, pull some creativity out of your ass and make your own villains


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 29, 2008)

omg kuroka u r so awsom! 

rly bonclay bein ooc is sweet an ofcourse the awsom lines “I TOLD YOU NOT TO EAT ANYTHING I AM COOKING WHILE I AM COOKING IT!!!!”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> omg kuroka u r so awsom!
> 
> rly bonclay bein ooc is sweet an ofcourse the awsom lines ?I TOLD YOU NOT TO EAT ANYTHING I AM COOKING WHILE I AM COOKING IT!!!!?



Hm, that quote was really all I understood from kuroka's post. The rest I was a little confused.


----------



## kuroka (Jun 29, 2008)

i wasing going to fight him i was going to let him join m crew


----------



## kuroka (Jun 29, 2008)

*DEVIL KING PIRATES*

DEVIL KING PIRATES



1. Captain: Jenka Kobaiyo.( With swords looking bored lol)
Bounty- none
Devil Fruit- Nendou Nendou no Mi.

2. First Mate and Navigator: Shidyk D. Shade.(writing in the log notebook)
Bounty- none
Devil Fruit- Kage Kage no Mi.

3. Doctor and Historian(But the marines think his the
captain): Rayo Verrani.(observing the mystery jewel)
Bounty- 50 beil
Devil Fruit- Neko Neko no Mi, Model: Lion.

4. Cook and Musician: Para of the Dancing Blade.(Cooking some grub for the gang)
Bounty- none
Devil Fruit- Sonu Sonu no Mi.

5. Assistant Cookana of the Shandoran Tribe.(not in the pic)
Bounty- none.
Devil Fruit: None.

6. Entertainer: Bon Clay.(not in the pic)
Bounty- 32 million Berries.
Devil Fruit- Mane Mane no Mi

7. Botanist: Veda D. Kagura(blonde hair and dark skin)

Bounty- none
Devil Fruit- Kanga Kanga no Mi 

8. Shipwright:Nick Olas (Doing the pirate thing: drinking grog! lol)

Bounty-none
Devil Fruit-Unsei Unsei no Mi 

9. Shipwright:Kibo(The merman making a useful tool)
Bounty-none
Devil Fruit-none


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 29, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hm, that quote was really all I understood from kuroka's post. The rest I was a little confused.



you understood it? 

I am cooking while I'm cooking it? wut?


----------



## kuroka (Jun 29, 2008)

she was saying dont eat any of the food she was cooking while she was cooking so realy all she was saying dont eat the food befor its done cooking


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## kuroka (Jun 29, 2008)

lol...naw u get it?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2008)

kuroka said:


> lol...naw u get it?



Here's a hint, when your in the RP section don't talk like that.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 29, 2008)

Seriously kuroka.  Your crew is a bit much.  Not only do *2* members have the D initial (we've only seen 5 in the entire manga), but 7 out of 9 crew members are DF users and, on top of that, one of them is Bon Clay.


----------



## herczeg (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't think bon clay would join you kuroka because

a, he already has a crew
b, he currently really busy heading to impel down


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Seriously kuroka.  Your crew is a bit much.  Not only do *2* members have the D initial (we've only seen 5 in the entire manga), but 7 out of 9 crew members are DF users and, on top of that, one of them is Bon Clay.



OKAMA KENPO!!!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

Hm, just wondering, any other Zoan types here? All I can remeber is me and Zorokiller. Curious how you guys are doing your transformations and attacks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hm, just wondering, any other Zoan types here? All I can remeber is me and Zorokiller. Curious how you guys are doing your transformations and attacks.



well i have a zoan villain i will introduce later.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> well i have a zoan villain i will introduce later.



Oh, any plans for attacks or transformations, or are you want for it to be a suprise?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh, any plans for attacks or transformations, or are you waint for it to be a suprise?



A few idea, you know keeping true to the "Beast point, Man-Beast Point, Normal mode", But i also might make it so that he can "Add" to his points.

So, like if chopper used Reindeer mode, my guy could "Add" to it, So it would end up like Chopper's Horn point. so, Muscles and stuff would be enhanced and such.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> A few idea, you know keeping true to the "Beast point, Man-Beast Point, Normal mode", But i also might make it so that he can "Add" to his points.
> 
> So, like if chopper used Reindeer mode, my guy could "Add" to it, So it would end up like Chopper's Horn point. so, Muscles and stuff would be enhanced and such.



Yeah, I've sort of upgraded James from a Monkeyman to more of a Primateman, I gave him a bunch of ape points as well as monkey points. Eh, most people think that monkeys and apes are the same anyway so oh well


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, I've sort of upgraded James from a Monkeyman to more of a Primateman, I gave him a bunch of ape points as well as monkey points. Eh, most people think that monkeys and apes are the same anyway so oh well



heh, man wait till you see my guys Zoan fruit... pretty much  "Uber Hax!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> heh, man wait till you see my guys Zoan fruit... pretty much  "Uber Hax!"



Heh, don't see how one animal is that hax but I'm sure I'll be suprised. Maybe a Whale Zoan


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Heh, don't see how one animal is that hax but I'm sure I'll be suprised. Maybe a Whale Zoan



Let's just say he takes the term "Devil Fruit" to a new extreme


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Let's just say he takes the term "Devil Fruit" to a new extreme



Not sure if what I'm thinking of couts as an animal, but it seems pretty mods


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Not sure if what I'm thinking of couts as an animal, but it seems pretty mods



You could put it into the reptilian group somewhat


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> You could put it into the reptilian group somewhat



Haha, I have a feeling you'll pull it off as a zoan by the skin of your teeth


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, I have a feeling you'll pull it off as a zoan by the skin of your teeth



Oda logic: "It's a Zoan because it transforms the users body into a beast" 

kinda like "Cola is good"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Oda logic: "It's a Zoan because it transforms the users body into a beast"
> 
> kinda like "Cola is good"



Psh, "Cola is good" speaks for itself! 

And I guess it works, the real question is, how will you beat it


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Psh, "Cola is good" speaks for itself!
> 
> And I guess it works, the real question is, how will you beat it



I've already got an idea in mind.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I've already got an idea in mind.



Wow, you have things planned out pretty well. I am sort of going with the flow, I do have some villains set up though.

Hope your Zoan turns out good, we need more Kick ass zoans like Lucci damn it! Hope mine developes nicely


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Wow, you have things planned out pretty well. I am sort of going with the flow, I do have some villains set up though.
> 
> Hope your Zoan turns out good, we need more Kick ass zoans like Lucci damn it! Hope mine developes nicely



yeah i've got alot in mind, I try to plan 2 or so islands ahead


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

Oof, two islands, I can barely handle the arc that I'm at lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oof, two islands, I can barely handle the arc that I'm at lol



the one we are on now is alot of fun


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> the one we are on now is alot of fun



Ah, the one with the Spas and weapons, strange combination if you ask me


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ah, the one with the Spas and weapons, strange combination if you ask me



its a Resort island, A kind of place where you can get away, But they keep things for the traveling Marine and such.

Weapons shops for the men who need new Gear or weapons because of the harsh battles for Survival on the grand line. 

Carpentry tools to repair your ship. 

Spa's to repair your nerve.

It's all meant to relax you and to repair your Weapons/Ship/Crew.

they also have great restaurants and the like 

While it seems odd to have spa's and weapons, it only makes sense considering the great heat the volcano produces. They can harness it and create some very nice weapons.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 30, 2008)

Quick update, metal festival was epic, tired as hell, will look over the story tommorow, going to bed, Buh bye now 

Also Kuroka........


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Zetta, Vagrant Tom deleted your strategy from his PM box by accident and so our match is on hold. Check your sent messages to see if it is still saved there and send it by Tom again please.


kthxbai


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Both girls were currently in a steam room wearing bikinis.



Jiraiya approves.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Jiraiya approves.



Oda would be happy


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Oda would be happy



I would be happy


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 30, 2008)

So what are the highlights on what's been going on the last two days? I don't really feel like reading 8 or so pages of the story.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 30, 2008)

story of Awesome Sauce Pirates didn't progress AT ALL...I'm still waiting for someone to continue it...like Zetta or something


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 30, 2008)

I was doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 30, 2008)

well..our fight concluded...and now we have to wait because Zetta, Hawkins and Tabitha came toward Zorokiller after it...but I can't really go make things up for what those 3 are going to do, plus Henry Tudor his movements, and Kojiro coming back.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 30, 2008)

neither can i - i just saw that tudor would be coming in half an hour and decided to turn the fan on for when the shit starts to fly. 

Nobody is Rping Tudor anyway maybe we can get Kojiro to butcher him and his crew or something.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 30, 2008)

yep..that could be possible...If zetta doesn't continue I will tomorrow


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well..our fight concluded...and now we have to wait because Zetta, Hawkins and Tabitha came toward Zorokiller after it...but I can't really go make things up for what those 3 are going to do, plus Henry Tudor his movements, and Kojiro coming back.



Isn't that the point of RPing, to make up things that they would do.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 30, 2008)

Crap. I completely missed VT's post on page 21. That was a long time ago too. I can't believe I missed it. I'll need to do some editing and what not.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> yep..that could be possible...If zetta doesn't continue I will tomorrow



Dude, I just had a 3 days of nonstop partying and metal followed by a day of making up for the sex I missed with my girlfriend during those three days... I'm gonna get some more sleep and with some luck, I'll be able to continue tommorow. Also, if I have the energy for it, I might do a special bounty day to make up for the one I missed. 

sidenote: Partie Island? 
Yay,more parties...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2008)

hey sloth, i forgot to tell you

I C WAT U DID THAR


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

well I had 2 days of drinking and hangover, then a day of work and sex lolz...but yeh Partie Island. The Jolly Rodgers are there


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well I had 2 days of drinking and hangover, then a day of work and sex lolz...but yeh Partie Island. The Jolly Rodgers are there



Oh and a fun island it be


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 1, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> hey sloth, i forgot to tell you
> 
> I C WAT U DID THAR



What could you possibly be talking about


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> What could you possibly be talking about



 

a double zaru for juu.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

have you noticed that our RP is one of the best, together with baccano...lol just look at the crossover RP it's so bad it makes my eyes hurt


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, I just took a look at the crossover RP.  There was such potential...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

"I attack"

"I block it"

"Omg no what are you doing"

"You can't win!" I attack again

"I dodge it and slash"

"but slash misses"




AWESOME Imma givin up on this rp and join that one


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> have you noticed that our RP is one of the best, together with baccano...lol just look at the crossover RP it's so bad it makes my eyes hurt



Yeah its only like one liners and random stuff. OP has the best RP thread hands down. 

On a side note what's with all the Naruto RP threads popping up. They're all basically the same premise anyway.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 1, 2008)

Ay - the naruto threads worry me. In about a months time they will have surpassed us.

Not that im counting or anything.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Ay - the naruto threads worry me. In about a months time they will have surpassed us.
> 
> Not that im counting or anything.



Like hell, ours is still the best through posts and quality. I need to ask the mods to sticky us later, just because we're that awesome.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2008)

someone post so i can move onto getting my groups ass kicked by a half giant with a DF ability


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha, speaking of which, I need some info on Partie Island. I've got an idea for an awesome crewmate but I need more info on the setting.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Haha, speaking of which, I need some info on Partie Island. I've got an idea for an awesome crewmate but I need more info on the setting.



Its a resort island that doubles as a Slave trade/Shinkigen recruitment place.

they have spa's Shops, Weapons stores and places to buy tools and wood to repair your ship.

there is a Volcano in the middle or so, and there is much forest on the island along with large towns.

Currently: We have been introduced to five people, Each person wears the symbol for "Devil" some where on them.

The Great Fist Bragzia- Defeated by bryan.
Demon Blade Derick - Defeated by bolt.
Black Eye Grozarrio- Defeated by Joseph.
Kebokee- A young girl (18) who is currently following Joseph with "Secret" intentions.

And finally "The great Demon King Kizamocha"

A large half giant with the power of "Corruption"  (corrupting the hearts of others.)

The main thing is all run by "Akuma no Ryuu" But he left Kiza in charge of the island so he can sail.


edit: 

Damn it... too tired... can't keep going... need sleep... will post tomorrow! (well a few hrs from now which is still technically today..)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

I see. Very well then, meet Adelbert Von Croix. He's not getting a profile yet because I want him to have a shroud of mystery.

He's really strong, he's about as strong as A-rank Kishi when not serious. When he gets serious though...

He's still under the Godai Kishi anyway.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

Von Croix seems like a beast.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 1, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Like hell, ours is still the best through posts and quality. I need to ask the mods to sticky us later, just because we're that awesome.



Quality - like SH4L  said we have that one hands down. I doubt they will ever take that from us. Though if you don't more strict with accepting new members i'm not sure how long thats gonna last.

Number of Posts - just look at how fast they post. I reckon on average they post more threads then we do. Only a matter of time before they over-take us. 

Not that i'm counting or anything.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Quality - like SH4L  said we have that one hands down. I doubt they will ever take that from us. Though if you don't more strict with accepting new members i'm not sure how long thats gonna last.
> 
> Number of Posts - just look at how fast they post. I reckon on average they post more threads then we do. Only a matter of time before they over-take us.
> 
> Not that i'm counting or anything.



I'm fairly strict. Did I ever authorize Kuroka for instance? 

I had that Dante-ish dude remake his profile thrice before I accepted him.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

I got grey repped by a noob in the crossover thread because I wanted to kill them all with a death note...omg a neg repped him over nine thousand negs MUHAHAHA.........well I don't really know how high my rep power is but it sounds awesome


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I got grey repped by a noob in the crossover thread because I wanted to kill them all with a death note...omg a neg repped him over nine thousand negs MUHAHAHA.........well I don't really know how high my rep power is but it sounds awesome



You should have nearly 120 rep power. Mine is 240 about. 

As for this kind of attitude... this section needs a full-time mod.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

well the guitar guy Sebastian sucks as well, he doesn't allow other people to take actions for him which creates situations like the crossover RP or all those crappy naruto ones.

And uhh...I just updated the Shinkigen Kishi memberlist again, added Gerald Hornsby (forgot him) and added Von Croix and Serena Allgood

oh btw Saek and Tsurugi will arrive at Partie island yay, end of party


And Tudor got owned by Kojiro. Good for him


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well the guitar guy Sebastian sucks as well, he doesn't allow other people to take actions for him which creates situations like the crossover RP or all those crappy naruto ones.
> 
> And uhh...I just updated the Shinkigen Kishi memberlist again, added Gerald Hornsby (forgot him) and added Von Croix and Serena Allgood
> 
> oh btw Saek and Tsurugi will arrive at Partie island yay, end of party



Von Croix isn't a member, quite the opposite. Novabent wants him to join because he's a weapon genius but he refused because they sent goons after him.

As for the guitar dude, that's his problem. If he wants it or not, he's got no choice but to let other people take actions. If he doesn't like it, he can GTFO. I won't stand for faggotry in my RP.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You should have nearly 120 rep power. Mine is *240 *about.



Remind me never to get on your bad side.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, first Louge Town and now Partie Island? Hope I can make it over to Partie Island before it's all over.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Remind me never to get on your bad side.



Haha, you should stay away from the Blender then, last I checked, Fang had a reppower of 1100


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 1, 2008)

weirdo O.o?!?!?!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 1, 2008)

Well i finally caught up with like three pages of RP that i missed and shit man!

Sloth actually went there!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> weirdo O.o?!?!?!



gtfo!

Neg him guys!





(You get pos reps in return for it, charity no mi!)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> weirdo O.o?!?!?!



Who are you and why are you in my RP? 

Have some of my red load for your intrusion.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

Justice Prevails!


Ah by the way Zetta, do you continue for now toward partie island?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 1, 2008)

ok i just want to double check: Zetta's group just beat off a group of..people and now heading toward partie island.

Plus Zetta just introduced a demo expert being chased by that one group.

Monkey man is well i dont know where he is but he is battling out a bunch Bounty hunters

Bolts people are on a resort island battleing some people.

in pretty on the ball with garrick. 

so missing anything?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

well Joseph Rodgers&co are also at partie island just where the awesome sauces are heading.

we beaten the Bounty hunter group of Sammuel "Kido" Kuzan. Afterwards Henry Tudor arrived only to be beaten by the A-rank Shinkigen Kishi member Kojiro who also mentioned that another A-rank named Saek with Tsurugi will run into the Awesome Sauce pirates soon.(Those two slayed the small island named Marble island.) 
Which means they also will run into the Jolly Rodgers if they stay on that island as well.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Justice Prevails!
> 
> 
> Ah by the way Zetta, do you continue for now toward partie island?



K. Were you planning on Saek and Tsurugi to appear on the island itself or while we're at sea?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking of at the island, when at sea, we can't run anymore no matter what.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I was thinking of at the island, when at sea, we can't run anymore no matter what.



We could blow up their ship? 

I'm sure they'd love that


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2008)

Hm, I'm gona' try to catch some of you guys at Partie Island but even if I don't make it in time I have to rest up and get some new weapons >.<


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

Well...We could try to blow them up but they're both skilled close-range fighters plus long range as well...

Plus Saek has some nice DF...


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 1, 2008)

umm tip

when all else fails blow shut up


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> umm tip
> 
> when all else fails blow shut up



Blow shut up? Sounds interesting


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well...We could try to blow them up but they're both skilled close-range fighters plus long range as well...
> 
> Plus Saek has some nice DF...



Meh, I hope the Awesome Sauce Pirates and the Jolly Rodgers are enough to handle two A-ranks.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds awkward

Hm...I hope so.

plus we have Tsurugi with some cool gadgets of Novabent.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Sounds awkward
> 
> Hm...I hope so.
> 
> plus we have Tsurugi with some cool gadgets of Novabent.



I was counting Tsurugi as the second A-rank since he seems about that strong. Doesn't he have a grudge against the Jolly Rodgers?  Guess we'll take on Saek. Though, since this is Croix's introduction arc, he's gonna have a lot of action.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah...Yes right lol.

Cool Croix is gonna join us!!!???! Argh!

Tsurugi doesn't really have grudge against the Jolly Rodgers, since he didn't particapite in the fight with Kuroi, he fled before they got their ass whooped.

It will be a interesting fight with Saek then hehe..


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> umm tip
> 
> when all else fails blow shut up



Who's shut up?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

Omg...Kido now holding a grudge against Zorokiller...Awesome! He'll be tougher next time...but I haven't shown all my skills yet hehe...plus the extention of my devil fruit which will develop later on...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Ah...Yes right lol.
> 
> Cool Croix is gonna join us!!!???! Argh!
> 
> ...



Something like that. He's fairly strong and has a good ammount of tricks of his sleaves. If you did find out what Tama Tama no Mi does, you'll understand.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 1, 2008)

Shit you guys don't cut a guy any slack do you. With Croix's now on board , who seems like a real fucking beast,  you guys are getting really tough to match. 

And Zorokiller - your next opponent is gonna be a a beefed up Barlow. He is more suited for fighting you close range, and Kido is more suited for sniping you from half a mile away.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah..okay^_^

And Zetta, it's probably his bullets that are special.

Tama Tama as in bullet bullet? or shot shot? anyway I first thought it was soul you meant with it but that's because of Soul Eater.


Lol I almost thought Serge was Sergei Ganske the character made by Captain Apoo but who has not been used.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Ah..okay^_^
> 
> And Zetta, it's probably his bullets that are special.
> 
> Tama Tama as in bullet bullet? or shot shot? anyway I first thought it was soul you meant with it but that's because of Soul Eater.



Good show. Yes, his power allows him to make bullets appear in places within a certain range and he can give these bullets effects and steer them in flight.

The cello-case is what you should watch out for though.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok we will see hehe.

Man our crew rocks with now the 6th potentional one.

I already have a 7th and 8th in mind. They are sort of like a team.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha 

Croix design is actually based on this guy.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok he looks awesome^_^

Once we get a big crew I'll try to make a crew picture hehe.

btw I'm going to sleep now, if you plan on continuing the story and make Saek and Tsurugi appear I can PM their fighting styles to you.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Ok he looks awesome^_^
> 
> Once we get a big crew I'll try to make a crew picture hehe.
> 
> btw I'm going to sleep now, if you plan on continuing the story and make Saek and Tsurugi appear I can PM their fighting styles to you.



It's 3 AM here, I'm going to bed too.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 1, 2008)

well obviously since netherland and belgium are in the same timezone eh?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 1, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 1, 2008)

in response to Zetta's  teams overwhelming AWESEOMNESS! i shall counter with technology- all of it reasonable.

But we need more resources... time to convert the masses to the cause.

o Next major engagement i'm going to deploy a device which causes a positive charge to occur over the ship- now normally this wont do much but in a lightning storm the lighting in the clouds is of a negative charge- which means the ship will attract lighting... Zetta your not the only one who can control Weather 

Note: i can explain the how the entire thing works if you want.


----------



## megaD (Jul 2, 2008)

can anybody check out my oc and tell what you think 629


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

The bio/history/appearance are all very well done but lose the soru and if by Shishi Sonson you mean your character can cut steel I'd lose that too. It's too overpowered at this point in the RPing. Other then that It seems fine to me but it's up to Zetta ultimately.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Whoo, finally got my chores in Partie Island done, now I'm gona' go look for some action.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Word of my victory spreads fast.

/strikes heroic pose


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Word of my victory spreads fast.
> 
> /strikes heroic pose



*holds paper out for autograph*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

All that drama for a damn rock.


One piece humor at its best


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> All that drama for a damn rock.
> 
> 
> One piece humor at its best



Had to lulz at dem rox


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Had to lulz at dem rox



All the rumbling and crumbling and then.....


Puff.... rock. "WHAT THE HELL!?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> All the rumbling and crumbling and then.....
> 
> 
> Puff.... rock. "WHAT THE HELL!?"



Should have had the entire town prepare for an evacuation and then just all yell "What the Hell!" when the rock came


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Should have had the entire town prepare for an evacuation and then just all yell "What the Hell!" when the rock came



too busy working on taking down a man over 25 feet tall


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> too busy working on taking down a man over 25 feet tall



Yeah, those combination attacks were awsome. Good way for 3 battered up guys to handle a 25 foot man


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, those combination attacks were awsome. Good way for 3 battered up guys to handle a 25 foot man



I like Combo attacks


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

I like combo dances


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I like combo dances



Oh, you gota' work on those too


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I like combo dances



C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Not sure what you guys have planned so I'll just wait for you to wake up


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

you do realize Joseph is capable of sleeping for a week after fights like this


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh nooooooo!!!!! From what I've read Bryan and Bolt aren't that hard of sleepers though right?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba, how the hell did you skip all the way to the second island in the grandline? do you have some super boat and a super adepting log pose? oh well...


Anyway Saek and Tsurugi are at hunting season now...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

and Joseph bolt and bryan are passed out...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Kiba, how the hell did you skip all the way to the second island in the grandline? do you have some super boat and a super adepting log pose? oh well...
> 
> 
> Anyway Saek and Tsurugi are at hunting season now...



Well I was already on an island in the grand line, and I passed out for a good bit but one of the island's residents shipped me off towards Partie Island. It makes sense I suppose, I have been sailing for quite a while, but I just wasn't concious for it


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

O SHI!

Tsurugi is after us


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

sloth you are going to have to take care of the bolt/bryan/joseph scene


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Will do.  I'm on it now.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

wait who is at the ship and who is still conscious?

I believe if I let you face Tsurugi now you will need some saving..lol

Still the person who plays Paegun Collaart needs to post again since Tsurugi has some past with his father and such


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, the 3 guys are all sleeping now.  Not too sure about the ladies though...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, the 3 guys are all sleeping now.  Not too sure about the ladies though...



Only hana is awake


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> wait who is at the ship and who is still conscious?
> 
> I believe if I let you face Tsurugi now you will need some saving..lol
> 
> Still the person who plays Paegun Collaart needs to post again since Tsurugi has some past with his father and such



Kuguryo is Paegun Collaart. Damn my pirate life is getting dull


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

He hasn't been on for a couple days, no?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

well I believe he went to south korea, maybe on holiday.

Anyway...Letting Tsurugi face Hana alone would be unfair...hmm you know what, I do it lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well I believe he went to south korea, maybe on holiday.
> 
> Anyway...Letting Tsurugi face Hana alone would be unfair...hmm you know what, I do it lol



be careful her slicing ability has increased


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

be careful...Tsurugi doesn't even have to near her


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> be careful...Tsurugi doesn't even have to near her



Guess Kebokee will have to show her skills


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

I keep getting confused by your avatars


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I keep getting confused by your avatars



so do i


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

pwn bear is pwn


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

On top of that, your sigs are also similar


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> On top of that, your sigs are also similar



there changed


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Aw, pwn bear had to take a hit huh.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Aw, pwn bear had to take a hit huh.



yeah but stark pwned an entire ark in 3 pages so, good and bad


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

The opening act has begun...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> yeah but stark pwned an entire ark in 3 pages so, good and bad



Yeah, Stark definately is the most kick ass out of all the Espada.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

You know that Tsurugi will spot you right away eh? his left eye is modified by Dr. Novabent with a cyborg eye which can spot life detection. 

So you will be in danger right away if he feels like attacking you.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> You know that Tsurugi will spot you right away eh? his left eye is modified by Dr. Novabent with a cyborg eye which can spot life detection.
> 
> So you will be in danger right away if he feels like attacking you.



Well my injuries are slightly recovered so I should be able to prevent from being killed. I should be able to keep a transformation out for a bit, but thanks for the heads up. Will have to test out my new blades on yah


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

you do know basically there is nothing i can do at this point 

Hana is worn out and the rest of the crew is passed out, Kebokee is having a conversation at the moment and Ken is headed off to Cross bone Island, there is ONE thing i had planned but i didn't feel like pulling that card so early, I mean i planned it for this island but was going to have the crew rest for a week before leaving


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Eh, I'll wing it. Just wondering, what were you planning to do in the first place, I mean even without me you still have a worn out Hana and an unconcious crew


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Eh, I'll wing it. Just wondering, what were you planning to do in the first place, I mean even without me you still have a worn out Hana and an unconcious crew



Well i wasn't planing on fighting someone of his level, for a while.

I had a plan for someone to come to the island, I know she was nearby, But i wanted it to be a week after today's events, its not like i can't change it around easily, But it really throws off my plans, if only by a few days


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

While Tsurugi is messing with the Jolly Rodgers what is Saek doing?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Well i wasn't planing on fighting someone of his level, for a while.
> 
> I had a plan for someone to come to the island, I know she was nearby, But i wanted it to be a week after today's events, its not like i can't change it around easily, But it really throws off my plans, if only by a few days



Seems hard to have things planned out so well when other people can just sick their A rank attackers at you on the fly


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Seems hard to have things planned out so well when other people can just sick their A rank attackers at you on the fly



Yeah, But such is the life of a pirate.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Yeah, But such is the life of a pirate.



Pretty impossible situation here huh...Was not expected to get stuck in something like this 

Oh I'm sure I'll figure something out...maybe


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, I decided that I needed a clearer image in my head of what Belle looked like, so I found this picture on the internets.  It'll be her new look for a while:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Not sure if the image worked:


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, I decided that I needed a clearer image in my head of what Belle looked like, so I found this picture on the internets.  It'll be her new look for a while:



I can't see it through the image you posted but I copied the link and it looks good


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, I decided that I needed a clearer image in my head of what Belle looked like, so I found this picture on the internets.  It'll be her new look for a while:



i see no picture.

i have a picture of what hana looks like but i won't post it mostly due to over fanservice


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea, posted the link in the spoiler instead.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh that's Saek lol. Damn Zorokiller you're out for blood.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

I always imagined Belle somewhat like Nojiko, you know the sister of Nami lol, I don't know why

And btw Strawhat4life, now you know what Saek is doing, owning Zorokiller and approaching Zooey


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

I call it "Melissa Rodgers makes her entrance!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

And Joseph Rodgers isn't even awake to see it. Heh, interesting. Is Hana still concious?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

SISTER!? 


Also:


InfIchi said:


> i have a picture of what hana looks like but i won't post it mostly due to over fanservice



You make it sound like a bad thing


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

interesting I wonder what her abilities are


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> SISTER!?



maaybe. maybe not.


> Also:
> 
> 
> You make it sound like a bad thing



eh, fine here you go.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Zorokiller said:


> interesting I wonder what her abilities are



REALLY strong fists.

and kicks...

she's like Tsunade, she has Seastone Knuckes and a punch that could kill a man.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> REALLY strong fists.
> 
> and kicks...
> 
> she's like Tsunade, she has Seastone Knuckes and a punch that could kill a man.



Then what was the cause of the strange wind?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Then what was the cause of the strange wind?



REALLY strong fists, her fist is kinda like Zoro's sword, she can punch hard enough to create a kind of "Destructive" current, its only the size of a fist and doesn't cause much damage from far away.

Edit- It comes from quickly Throwing and retracting a punch.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> REALLY strong fists, her fist is kinda like Zoro's sword, she can punch hard enough to create a kind of "Destructive" current, its only the size of a fist and doesn't cause much damage from far away.
> 
> Edit- It comes from quickly Throwing and retracting a punch.



Wow, those must really be REALLY strong fists 

I'm gona' call it a night, 5 a.m. here.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

well, I gotta go to work soon. but the thing is, Tsurugi doesn't have a devil fruit so luckily for him 

and he has a strong right cyborg arm


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well, I gotta go to work soon. but the thing is, Tsurugi doesn't have a devil fruit so luckily for him
> 
> and he has a strong right cyborg arm



Seastone knuckles hurt like hell.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

still. He has cyborg power, power of swallows (lol) which are normal, exploding and one special one. and he has some great skill in duel Wakizashi's.

But I'll give you that, Melissa looks pwning and probably a savior in this situation.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> still. He has cyborg power, power of swallows (lol) which are normal, exploding and one special one. and he has some great skill in duel Wakizashi's.
> 
> But I'll give you that, Melissa looks pwning and probably a savior in this situation.



Well, She's a Commodore, she can't be weak if she's going to be the lowest ranking form of admiral


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

Zooey's fight is good hehe


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

i have no idea what to do >.>


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

Why is that? you're going to fight Tsurugi right?

and I have to go in like a minute or two


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

i have no idea what his ability/level is


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

Low A-rank he is pretty good. He uses from long distance his swallows, which he can blow up and stuff as well. Close-range he uses Two wakizashi and uses his cyborg eye to see movements coming (not like overpowered sharingan or anything)

He has one special bird which is his Tsurugi blade with a bird bird: model swallow akuma no mi and it has three stages. he uses that as a sort of tactic as well, and ofcourse to use it in sword combat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Low A-rank he is pretty good. He uses from long distance his swallows, which he can blow up and stuff as well. Close-range he uses Two wakizashi and uses his cyborg eye to see movements coming (not like overpowered sharingan or anything)
> 
> He has one special bird which is his Tsurugi blade with a bird bird: model swallow akuma no mi and it has three stages. he uses that as a sort of tactic as well, and ofcourse to use it in sword combat.



gah i can't write this fight >.<

too many damn swords and birds.

if i tossed her a sword it would be easier, the birds she could destroy with the destructive fists, the eye would barely slow her down, but that bird sword is the most confusing as to how i would have him use it >.>


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Now I'm really confused.  Exploding birds?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry Herczeg if I messed up on Zooey's attacks. Her style is certainly unorthodox.


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Sorry Herczeg if I messed up on Zooey's attacks. Her style is certainly unorthodox.



no worries. 

but what's up with all those killing intents you guys sending around (that commodore and now Saek, and i don't know who else, i really had no time to read all posts lately). how can you send it at all? you can look with killing intent in your eyes, move with killing intent, and even can have killing intent in your voice when you talk. or is it a haki-like power? couse i really think it's too early to bring such high-tier thingy into the game yet...



edit: can anyone tell me more about Saek's fighting style?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

herczeg said:


> no worries.
> 
> but what's up with all those killing intents you guys sending around (that commodore and now Saek, and i don't know who else, i really had no time to read all posts lately). how can you send it at all? you can look with killing intent in your eyes, move with killing intent, and even can have killing intent in your voice when you talk. or is it a haki-like power? couse i really think it's too early to bring such high-tier thingy into the game yet...
> 
> ...



The killing intent is common thing actually, look back at zoro "That guys sending off a great killing intent"

its mostly just that urge you have to kill a person, See Gaara.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

It also sounds cool


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> It also sounds cool



True plus it really gives you an idea "This person is fucking pissed."

Haki is a different beat all together, Those without confidence can not stand up to the power of Haki.

Killing intent however is a different beast, It's just the feeling you get from someone, The "I will kill you" feeling. like in bleach, A blade that lacks killing intent will not harm, And you can feel the killing intent in expert shinigami. "Can you see it? Can you see "I will cut you" Reflected in my blade?"

So, Yeah. Its' just that strong urge and feeling you get from someone showing "I will kill you" "I will beat you" "I will slice you"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

megaD said:


> can anybody check out my oc and tell what you think Episode 2 Link



Lose soru and Zoro's skills. You're not allowed to have soru (unless in an extremely gimped form like Henry Tudor and Kido) and you're not allowed to cut steel since it's an very important point for a swordsman. None of the current characters can do it yet. 

About killing intent. Basicly, if you're a serious fighter, you'll radiate killing intent constantly. Remember Sasuke was paralysed by Zabuza's intent.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

is it cool if Melissa just scares Tsurugi off with the next swing 


T.T seriously dude, I just don't know what to do.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

He isn't online.  But I would think that it would be fine ... just so we can progress our story.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> He isn't online.  But I would think that it would be fine ... just so we can progress our story.



You think bolt is going to find Melissa attractive when he wakes up?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Quite possibly.  Lulz would, most definately, follow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Quite possibly.  Lulz would, most definately, follow.



of course, Lulz will follow.

probably in the form of "Your too young for me kid" knock him around the world and back to the ship XD


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> of course, Lulz will follow.
> 
> probably in the form of "Your too young for me kid" knock him around the world and back to the ship XD



And being bonked on the head by various crewmates.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> And being bonked on the head by various crewmates.



lol *bolts hit through one side of the ship, he bursts in through the other.*
"Belle, your mom says hi."


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol, both crews get saved by a scary newcomer.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Lol, both crews get saved by a scary newcomer.



But does your new comer have shocking news...


that should be damn well obvious by now?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> lol *bolts hit through one side of the ship, he bursts in through the other.*
> "Belle, your mom says hi."



And Joe will be like, "DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> And Joe will be like, "DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!"



i'm thinkin the luffy reaction "I have parents?"



well.. he never met em, hows he supposed to know?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> But does your new comer have shocking news...
> 
> 
> that should be damn well obvious by now?



Nah, he's here to kick ass and take names.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Nah, he's here to kick ass and take names.



i prefer kick ass and chew gum, and i'm all out of gum.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

I prefer to kick as and chew gum too, except I still have lots of gum left so I'm quite content at the moment.


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

hehe i was too slow, writing Zooey's fight. though mine ended pretty much the same way  (roof collapsing)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

herczeg said:


> hehe i was too slow, writing Zooey's fight. though mine ended pretty much the same way  (roof collapsing)



Add it in as a retcon. 

I did the same earlier.


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Add it in as a retcon.
> 
> I did the same earlier.



maybe next time i, haven't saved it


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

herczeg said:


> maybe next time i, haven't saved it



darn  Oh well. How did it go? Did you find out of his fruit works? That would be helpful info for Croix.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 2, 2008)

GAH TWO PAGES TO READ IN 24 HOURS?! SLOW DOWN!

wait i just realized - no one has come into contact with our people- not directly, at lest i dont think they have

also why do some people write it like a screenplay? why not write it like a book?

PS: Gold is soft solid gold pistols would umm... melt and bend


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> GAH TWO PAGES TO READ IN 24 HOURS?! SLOW DOWN!
> 
> wait i just realized - no one has come into contact with our people- not directly, at lest i dont think they have
> 
> also why do some people write it like a screenplay? why not write it like a book?




Its easier for me to write it like a script or screenplay.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

Everyone's got their own style. It would suck if all user's wrote the same way like some other RPing threads right next to us that I won't mention. *cough* Crossover RP.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Well i'm out of here guys... sleepy...


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> darn  Oh well. How did it go? Did you find out of his fruit works? That would be helpful info for Croix.



ehm.. he is a df user? don't know anything bout that  
the fight was more like

Zooey: gtfo! 
Saek: u can't run away crazy bitch 
Zooey: stop chasing me
Saek: u can't run away nub 
Zooey: oh shit a cut on mai face
Saek: haha i'm here again u can't run away 
Zooey: oh look we r falling
Saek: oh shit


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

Zorokiller seems to be the only one who has a detailed knowledge of Saek, so my hands are tied as well. For future reference whenever we run into one of these guys can we at least make a brief profile of the enemy so we're all up to speed.

Edit: All I know is that Saek's power comes from his Tanto blade but I'm not sure if its purely the blade or if its also DF related.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 2, 2008)

Man I need to get to Partie Island. That's where all the fun is. And what's more fun the a drunken idiot?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Man I need to get to Partie Island. That's where all the fun is. And what's more fun the a drunken idiot?



Heh, it's only fun if you have a killer going after you.


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

with Croix joining the crew, the ASP will be seriously overpowered (170.000.000? it's more than most of the supernova's! and he aléready been in the New World) it's like Rayleight joining the SHP.

we need more "weaklings" like nami and usopp to balance the crew


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey DB could you give me a run down on Nelson and his crew. Hawkins is just twiddling his thumbs on the ship and he's looking for a fight.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

Well maybe he got rusty
plus I got a weak pair in mind for our nakama. I luv our crew yay!X3


Oh and Saek is fast, agile, ninja-esquee and his tanto has a devil fruit which makes illusions when you look at it. He doesn't have a DF himself, he prefers not to drown and such

Man Tsurugi got owned, but next time he has even more tricks up his sleeve hehe, and the exploding birds are because some are mechanical made by Novabent.

oh and strawhat4life, I dunno but I believe their were some guys heading toward partie island to take it down the ground. Plus Saek is still up and running, He's pro haxx0r


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

hey wen i sayd weirdo i ment the story looked just a bit weird to me so give me back my rep >_>


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 2, 2008)

it wasnt an insult >_> jees calm down T^T


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

A guy who can basically do anything when he gets emotional, an onigiri who fights like Zoro but with his own twist, a badass DF user hunter, a chick who can control your thoughts, a guy who can copy DF powers, and now an old pro who used to have a bounty of 170 million an hung in the New World.

Yeah that's pretty beastly right there.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> A guy who can basically do anything when he gets emotional, an onigiri who fights like Zoro but with his own twist, a badass DF user hunter, a chick who can control your thoughts, a guy who can copy DF powers, and now an old pro who used to have a bounty of 170 million an hung in the New World.
> 
> Yeah that's pretty beastly right there.



Remind me to never ever ever ever ever fight the Awesome Sauce Pirates. Except for Zooey. Still need my revenge on her. But that will come much later in the story.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> hey wen i sayd weirdo i ment the story looked just a bit weird to me so give me back my rep >_>



Who are you again?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

herczeg said:


> with Croix joining the crew, the ASP will be seriously overpowered (170.000.000? it's more than most of the supernova's! and he al?ready been in the New World) it's like Rayleight joining the SHP.
> 
> we need more "weaklings" like nami and usopp to balance the crew



He's slightly rusty. He's spent the last 10 years reading and inventing. He's currently about as strong as Alabasta Luffy, give or take...

Not that he had some godly power level before, he was like the Usopp of the Flying High pirate crew. The crew was basicly Montolio owning ass and the others just standing around to keep fodder away, hence his massive bounty compared to others.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Hey DB could you give me a run down on Nelson and his crew. Hawkins is just twiddling his thumbs on the ship and he's looking for a fight.



well Nelson his a 45 year old commander, so he knows a LOT of dirty tricks from being around that long, his character morally is the opposite of Garrick- He will hunt down and kill pirates without mercy, but wont Harass towns for not showing the World government flag, he puts everything into perspective.

Now for Combat he uses a Saber and a revolver he gets the Nickname 'Bulldog' since he is very aggressive inn his tactics, not one to fall into defense. link to profile

now his Second in command who is only know by the last name Wellington at this time i don't have squat on him... *shrugs* except he looks somewhat like Jeremiah Gottwald from Code Geass.

Now the crew even through their new since the Archers killed the last one, are better trained then the last one due to that defeat. Nelson does not like loosing and thus as trained and drilled his 700 marines continuously since they arrived on his ship and this stop at a resort was to give the crew a reward due to their successes with the training- which tells you about how Nelson treats his crew.

@ the Sauce pirates: working on countering their Awesomness  the counter will be 4 million square miles at phase one


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> He's slightly rusty. He's spent the last 10 years reading and inventing. He's currently about as strong as Alabasta Luffy, give or take...
> 
> Not that he had some godly power level before, he was like the Usopp of the Flying High pirate crew. The crew was basicly Montolio owning ass and the others just standing around to keep fodder away, hence his massive bounty compared to others.



dude 170.000.000 belli bounty. luffy had only 100.000.000 after beating a Shichibukai. that man is a freakin monster.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> hey wen i sayd weirdo i ment the story looked just a bit weird to me so give me back my rep >_>



Like I said before, GTFO go back to that crap piece of crossover shit and shinbi world (lol shinbi, nub)

Now leave or you will receive some more reps, when I can rep you again, I surely will...Never grey rep someone of my awesomeness /ego




Ok now to serious business, our crew friggin rocks. So btw, didn't the bounty got payed off from Coix.

Damn can someone tell the positions now

Zetta- Captain
Hawkins - Firstmate?
Zorokiller- Swordsman
Zooey- Kicks ass?
Tabitha- Cook/part time medic
Coix- Gunner
Kai or Kei? - Shipwright

awesome! and soon on the next destination I already have two more ready..Who are a pair.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd go with...
Zetta - Captain/navigator 
Zorokiller - First mate/Swordsman
Zooey - hunter/master of stealth
Tabitha - Wench
Croix - gunner
Hawkins - He just read books lol


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

herczeg said:


> dude 170.000.000 belli bounty. luffy had only 100.000.000 after beating a Shichibukai. that man is a freakin monster.



Nah, he's not a monster. He just tagged along with Montolio. Now HE'S a monster. 

Basicly, 3/4 of his bounty is because he was seen near Montolio while he was kicking ass.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Still, the fact that Croix was in the New World and has such a high bounty, regardless of his actual strength, is a little much.  I mean, we make new people who use Soru change their character, but then you go and get someone who had a 170 000 000 bounty.  Its slightly hypocritical, but I guess in the end it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

omgomgomg Saek can be pwned, since he didn't show his tanto, he underestimated the situation yay!

fuck it, Phoenix Pirates from the ice hunter arc where in the new world and that guy only had chain, it doesn't say anything. You can go to the new world through mariejoa by buying a pass through and then you are in the new world as well


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

Got bored and made how James would look for anyone is curious:


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 2, 2008)

My pirate group has no relation to the above mentioned group (restating this just in case),


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Got bored and made how James would look for anyone is curious:



oh sweet. CoH. my favorite mmo


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Still, the fact that Croix was in the New World and has such a high bounty, regardless of his actual strength, is a little much.  I mean, we make new people who use Soru change their character, but then you go and get someone who had a 170 000 000 bounty.  Its slightly hypocritical, but I guess in the end it doesn't really bother me.



and you guys have an uber amazon Commodore who can save your crew's ass in a heartbeat it seems. We all have our trump cards.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

herczeg said:


> oh sweet. CoH. my favorite mmo



Yep, mine too. Just canceled my account a few days ago though. Made that one from a friends 

Edit: 





StrawHat4Life said:


> and you guys have an uber amazon Commodore who can save your crew's ass in a heartbeat it seems. We all have our trump cards.



No, the only reason I think she came cause the entire crew was unconcious  and it's not like she is a part of their crew, she won't always be there.


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

Joe's mom not there to save the crew, she went to ask her son to quit pirating, i don't think she will interfere more than garp and dragon.
i really think that in a game where fully developed soru is not allowed (and i agree with that btw. it's an upper middle tier power and we are just begun the game. 2nd island or so.) a man with 170.000.000 former bounty and knowledge about the 3/4 of the grand line is way too early


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> No, the only reason I think she came cause the entire crew was unconcious  and it's not like she is a part of their crew, she won't always be there.



Yeah until they need a deus ex machina to save them and then poof! "I'm back son!" 

You see the point is that no one is stopping anyone else from creating their own "Von Croix." End of story.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> and you guys have an uber amazon Commodore who can save your crew's ass in a heartbeat it seems. We all have our trump cards.



But she isn't joining our crew.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

plus von croix would be raped if they person writing the battle made him look at the tanto of Saek, he would have been screwed at that moment.

and seriously he has bullets.

bullets in OP<<<Fucking Tabasco balls from Ussop


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah until they need a deus ex machina to save them and then poof! "I'm back son!"



You don't understand, it was like the Dragon appearance, most likely won't happen again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> You don't understand, it was like the Dragon appearance, most likely won't happen again.



Maybe so but the point is that we've all got strong characters floating around in our stories and there's nothing stopping anyone from making their own Von Croix type.


----------



## herczeg (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Maybe so but the point is that we've all got strong characters floating around in our stories and there's nothing stopping anyone from making their own Von Croix type.



dude he is not floating around he just joined our crew. he said he is the gunman of the ASP


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> and you guys have an uber amazon Commodore who can save your crew's ass in a heartbeat it seems. We all have our trump cards.



yeah i call my Colt, Smith and Weston


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

herczeg said:


> dude he is not floating around he just joined our crew. he said he is the gunman of the ASP



Maybe your reading comprehension isn't that good so let me explain it in simpler terms. You, me, everyone here can create a character that's just as powerful and experienced as Croix. Done. 

Zooey is currently looking around for Zorokiller, Zetta is fighting Saek, Hawkins is fighting Marines. We're "floating" around in the storyline, it's not about crew vs non crew, that's not what I meant.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> and you guys have an uber amazon Commodore who can save your crew's ass in a heartbeat it seems. We all have our trump cards.



My tech versus their devil fruit any day 

Also, The dog in my last post ate a smart smart fruit, so it now has an IQ of approximately 200 - unfortunately it cannot talk


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Maybe your reading comprehension isn't that good so let me explain it in simpler terms. You, me, everyone here can create a character that's just as powerful and experienced as Croix. Done.
> 
> Zooey is currently looking around for Zorokiller, Zetta is fighting Saek, Hawkins is fighting Marines. We're "floating" around in the storyline, it's not about crew vs non crew, that's not what I meant.



You can stop repeating yourself.  The thing is that the characters are constantly growing.  They will eventually become powerful, but they aren't initially.  The further into the Grandline they go, the stronger they'll have to become.  Croix has already had these adventures and should be much stronger than any of the main characters we're currently RPing.  This RP game has barely been going on for more than 2 weeks, and you already introduce someone with as much experience as Croix.  Its much too early for someone like that to become a main part of the story.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> You can stop repeating yourself.  The thing is that the characters are constantly growing.  They will eventually become powerful, but they aren't initially.  The further into the Grandline they go, the stronger they'll have to become.  Croix has already had these adventures and should be much stronger than any of the main characters we're currently RPing.  This RP game has barely been going on for more than 2 weeks, and you already introduce someone with as much experience as Croix.  Its much too early for someone like that to become a main part of the story.



I'll stop repeating when people stop bitching. You forget that Croix has spent  years, practically a decade out of active combat and Zetta has said he's rusty. Also that's 2 weeks our time not in the storyline the way some people account for time in their stories. Hell most people have already completed major arc battles multiple times already.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Being "rusty" is quite vague.  He needs a physical disability similar to Zeff to be brought down to the powerlevels of the current crews that people are using.  Hell, even herczeg agrees to some level that Croix is a bit too powerful, and he's part of your crew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually disagree. The only thing that makes Croix broken is the nature of his DF and we all know that once you figure out the way it works, weaknesses can be easily exploited. In fact I think that Bolt and Joseph could easily take him out if they know the trick to his abilities. It's all relative and as the story progresses I'm sure we'll see many chinks in Croix's armor.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

Meh, I still disagree.  I don't feel that my character would be able to take on Croix yet.  But since neither can come to some sort of agreement, I'm going to just drop the argument.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 2, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'll stop repeating when people stop bitching. You forget that Croix has spent  years, practically a decade out of active combat and Zetta has said he's rusty. Also that's 2 weeks our time not in the storyline the way some people account for time in their stories. Hell most people have already completed major arc battles multiple times already.



Didn't Zetta say Croix can take on an A-rank when not trying too hard ? 
Or has that been retconned ?

Because at the moment you guys a far stronger than the alabasta straw hats - Zorokiller can already make his sword fly, Zetta can already do a rankakyu, then there is Tabitha who is even more Haxx than Robin.

You guys are over-powered compared to everybody without Croix. 

Also wasn't there an understanding from the very start that no new character would be introduced who is extremely powerful. Definitely no one above CP9 level. So there is something stopping us writting a Croix - especially two islands into the Grandline.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Didn't Zetta say Croix can take on an A-rank when not trying too hard ?
> Or has that been retconned ?
> 
> Because at the moment you guys a far stronger than the alabasta straw hats - Zorokiller can already make his sword fly, Zetta can already do a rankakyu, then there is Tabitha who is even more Haxx than Robin.
> ...



You make some good points but I guess Zetta will have to answer those questions. 

My personal opinion is that I just go with the flow in whatever direction the story goes. It is One Piece after all but I do agree with a lot of what you say.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 2, 2008)

He cannot beat Saek. Permantly. Like I said bullets are fucking nothing lol. 

But anyway he IS rusty...I mean...His skills aren't that great anymore plus maybe his growth is slower, he's older and furthering his techniques will be harder.

But btw...isn't his cello practically the same thing as Joseph's DF?

Zetta update the friggin bounties on the first page.

btw about Zorokiller being too strong since he can long range attack with like Zoro is a weak argument. He is getting owned on regular basis. His sword fighting is his only fighting style and still he is like Zoro at..well I don't know Little Garden or something...Not arabasta since he can't cut through steel.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2008)

I added an extra part to the fight DB to balance it out a bit more.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 2, 2008)

kk... ill check if i need to edit


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Man I need to get to Partie Island. That's where all the fun is. And what's more fun the a drunken idiot?



nothing at all i love De d. dee.



StrawHat4Life said:


> and you guys have an uber amazon Commodore who can save your crew's ass in a heartbeat it seems. We all have our trump cards.




actually she was only there for a one time thing, to see if Joseph would quit being a pirate. she never wanted him to become one, thats why she left him in the care of a fishermen friend.

Now she is basically an enemy.

(i had to speed up her arrival because everyone was unconscious and it was an impossible situation.)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Didn't Zetta say Croix can take on an A-rank when not trying too hard ?
> Or has that been retconned ?
> Because at the moment you guys a far stronger than the alabasta straw hats - Zorokiller can already make his sword fly, Zetta can already do a rankakyu, then there is Tabitha who is even more Haxx than Robin.


 Oh believe me, Luffy could solo our entire crew casually.

Let's break it down. They are at Whiskey Peak speed. Actually, that's not entirely true. Only Zetta and Zorokiller have shown that speed. The rest still have to do it.

That means they are bullettiming. Now compare it to Chopper outrunning bullet speed baseballs in Alabasta?

Seriously, Alabasta Chopper could beat our entire crew. We're about as strong as the strawhats on Whiskey Peak. Hell, Zoro and Luffy are probably still stronger.




> You guys are over-powered compared to everybody without Croix.


I think the problem is more that most of you are thinking to small. Compare where you are in comparisson to where the strawhats were at that time in their career. That's about the level of power you should be boasting, give or take.



> Also wasn't there an understanding from the very start that no new character would be introduced who is extremely powerful. Definitely no one above CP9 level. So there is something stopping us writting a Croix - especially two islands into the Grandline.


Croix is not very strong. He acts big and has some flashy shit but overal, everyone stronger than Bon Clay could beat him.

Hell, Saek could've if he wasn't caught off guard. If he seems overpowered, then you're reading too much into him. He's not that strong. He's about on par with Hawkins, minus the gadgets and tricks.

Also, his bounty came from being a member of the crew, not for any specific act of grandour.

As for how rusty he is... he acts tough and actually still thinks he is strong but the next few battles will make it painfully clear that he's out of shape, out of style and seriously weakened. Hell, several Baroque Works officers could beat him if they fought carefully. Mr 5 for instance would be murdering him left and right.

Also, Zorokiller, could you link the bounty post? I'm just gonna add to the OP.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah the awesomesauce pirates are strong, but far from too strong atm


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

Haha... serious Saek just took out both Croix and Zetta.

Hell, it wasn't even my intention to let Croix beat Saek in the first place. 
If I would have written it, Croix would have seen Saek slashing through all the bullets and getting impaled.

Meh, same thing I guess.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Haha... serious Saek just took out both Croix and Zetta.
> 
> Hell, it wasn't even my intention to let Croix beat Saek in the first place.
> If I would have written it, Croix would have seen Saek slashing through all the bullets and getting impaled.
> ...




you know.. Croix has an infinite storage box, and Joseph has Infinite pockets..

both use guns...

They would get along well


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> you know.. Croix has an infinite storage box, and Joseph has Infinite pockets..
> 
> both use guns...
> 
> They would get along well



I think the nature of both fruits are different. Joseph can create pocket dimensions to put stuff in. The box's fruit however simply enlarges a space so that it nears infinity.

If a person would have eaten it, he would have infinite space inside his body. Basicly, he could beat Luffy and Goku at once in an eating contest for instance.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I think the nature of both fruits are different. Joseph can create pocket dimensions to put stuff in. The box's fruit however simply enlarges a space so that it nears infinity.
> 
> If a person would have eaten it, he would have infinite space inside his body. Basicly, he could beat Luffy and Goku at once in an eating contest for instance.



or, he could store massive amounts of treasure no one would ever find


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> or, he could store massive amounts of treasure no one would ever find



We just gave a new meaning to the phrase: Full Body Search


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> We just gave a new meaning to the phrase: Full Body Search



Man: "CAPTAIN STOP SHOVING THE TREASURE IN YOUR EARS!"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Man: "CAPTAIN STOP SHOVING THE TREASURE IN YOUR EARS!"



*Pulls canon complete with match and three canonballs out of nostril*
What?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2008)

Zetta said:


> *Pulls canon complete with match and three canonballs out of nostril*
> What?




Man: "Yeah... I i think i'm done here...." *pulls a ship out of his bellybutton* "away i go!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I'm gona make a marine character who ends up leaving the marines and becomes a bounty hunter or something. Not much of a plot going on with James so I don't know.

Eh, I'll think about it.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 3, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Also, Zorokiller, could you link the bounty post? I'm just gonna add to the OP.



Zetsu's Power: Fusion


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 3, 2008)

Name: Eric Jager

Age: 19

Starting Location: Marine Base in the Grand Line.

Appearance: He is around 6 foot, has short silver hair, and dark eyes. Started out in the normal Marine outfit, but he has now taken off the normal marine shirt and wrapped it around his waist and turned his hat around backwards. 

Personality: Chaotic Neutral

Bio/History: His family has a long history of being in the Marines so he had no choice but to sign up to follow his family's legacy. His father and mother's current location is unknown, and Eric hasn't seen them since he was young.

Crew: None, he has recently quit the marines and become a Pirate.

Boat: A stolen Marine Ship.

Job/Occupation: Ex-Marine, currently working on becoming a pirate.

Weapons: He has a metal wrist band that extends a hidden dagger out when a button is pressed and many coins that each have a different ability.

Items: A metal wrist band that extends a hidden dagger out when a button is pressed and many coins that each have a different ability.

Moves: Various cutting attacks.
Coins: 
Exploding Coin: The coin explodes when it makes contact with something.
Cheetah Coin: A coin that ate the Neko Neko Fruit: Cheetah Model and can turn into a Cheetah.

Bounty: None.

Devil Fruit: None.

Color: Silver


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

Tabitha is a bitch, she makes Croix move while his wounds wouldn't really allow him with her DF.

And btw, she saved the day somewhat.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

I see someone's gonna be a sore gunner later.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't give into the tears Joseph! Don't give into the tears!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor wil' girl


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow saved by Tabitha's fruit.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

yep. Her fruit is handy, but she has no fighting skills

Tabitha will be screwed though now that they know who she is with.

the same thing like with Annie the Kid


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Poor wil' girl



yeah.. poor... poor little.. girl


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 3, 2008)

Something about that girl just doesn't seem right


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Something about that girl just doesn't seem right



She's just a little girl


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

joseph the kidnapper


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 3, 2008)

And the thief, and the beater of old men, and the...well it goes on


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

We need custom titles.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

he was framed


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 3, 2008)

Joseph is a horrible person.  He beats and robs old people and takes kids to bars and kidnaps them.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Zetta is on! Will you continue the story?

We're getting supplies and stuff, Zooey finding Zorokiller...Sailing off? or is there more shit to happen? Run in with the Jolly Rodgers? More Red monkey dissing?


----------



## herczeg (Jul 3, 2008)

we have to wait a few days till the log pose set so yeah shit will happen


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 3, 2008)

Pirate Directory:

For Awesome fighters: Awesome sauce Pirates

Comic Relief: Jolley Rodgers (bolts group)

politics: Phoenix Pirates or Marine Garrick

Arrest: the nearest marine


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> Pirate Directory:
> 
> For Awesome fighters: Awesome sauce Pirates
> 
> ...



its not bolts group, Joseph is the captain


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 3, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> its not bolts group, Joseph is the captain



yeah well i remembered Bolt was in it when i wrote that!



....question that kishi whatever group- wouldn't they want to deal with some people you just got some ISLANDS to ally with them?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

wut? Rephrase that I don't get it.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 3, 2008)

that evil group the Kishi whatever would they allow someone to start making allies on islands?  since we just took the island of Cardith and Tripol islands... and destroyed the regional marine fleet.

is a group the size of the baroque works allow such things to happen when if deduced and interpreted one could surmise we are trying to be like the baroque works, assuming one does not know are actual motives


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Hey Zetta is on! Will you continue the story?
> 
> We're getting supplies and stuff, Zooey finding Zorokiller...Sailing off? or is there more shit to happen? Run in with the Jolly Rodgers? More Red monkey dissing?



We have to stay atleast a day or two there so we might as wel get supplies and have a party.

I'll do it later, I'm hungry XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> that evil group the Kishi whatever would they allow someone to start making allies on islands?  since we just took the island of Cardith and Tripol islands... and destroyed the regional marine fleet.
> 
> is a group the size of the baroque works allow such things to happen when if deduced and interpreted one could surmise we are trying to be like the baroque works, assuming one does not know are actual motives



they don't care about marines, and if they find someone troublesome on a larger scale they'll send someone capable to take care of it.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 3, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> its not bolts group, Joseph is the captain



I'm pretty sure it was right the first time.

*strikes heroic pose*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm pretty sure it was right the first time.
> 
> *strikes heroic pose*



You're getting shot when we get to the next island.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 3, 2008)

*hands InfIchi a firearm*


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 3, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> You're getting shot when we get to the next island.



Well .... fuck.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well .... fuck.



Slight spoiler but worth with.


The gunner monkeys are coming for you


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 3, 2008)

I was hoping for sniper kitties...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I was hoping for sniper kitties...



Who's going to continue our story..?

But anyway, No, Gunner Monkeys. More will be explained next island.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gunner munkeys? how did monkeys get a hold of a howitzer?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

Dragontrapper said:


> Gunner munkeys? how did monkeys get a hold of a howitzer?



It will be explained next island.


using Oda logic


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

Dragontrapper said:


> Gunner munkeys? how did monkeys get a hold of a howitzer?



Ammu-Nation. Or maybe they called Little Jacob or Drebin.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

will we (Myself, my brother, etc) still be called 'the phoenix Pirates' after we shift to being a rouge nation? Also, what will that do for our bounties?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 3, 2008)

question: is their a limit to how much time can go by in one post? taking into account how well RPed it is, of course, plus Sailing between islands takes days or weeks so that helps balance out the time lines


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2008)

well i'm off to bed guys, see you in a few hrs.

Sloth, if you have any plans go for it.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

updated my rp profile - changed my appearance and added a picture


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> question: is their a limit to how much time can go by in one post? taking into account how well RPed it is, of course, plus Sailing between islands takes days or weeks so that helps balance out the time lines



Not really but try and keep it close in time to the others.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

we need a doctor, and I already have met somewhat of set-up for a new doctor in our crew on the next island! 

so keep Croix bleeding hehe..


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> we need a doctor, and I already have met somewhat of set-up for a new doctor in our crew on the next island!
> 
> so keep Croix bleeding hehe..



That's kinda an asshole thing to say 

btw, Kai the fishmen, is he our new shipwright? I like his style.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

I surely hope so, it's up to strawhat4life


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2008)

"Zippy wakes up at about 1:30am in the morning when it's still dark and sais, "Gota pee..." and walkes a little further into the brush and behind a tree where no one can see him taking a leek, uruinating, and pissing for those who do not know what I just said." Post from Crossover RP. I think the last part is sig worthy. Opinions ladies and gentlemen?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

Man that stuff is EPIC!! 


Epic fail that is

I wanna make a Enel character, cannot be beat. Or Zabuza Sword...


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2008)

Now you need to make posts saying, "Zabuza's Sword lies there awaiting someone to pick him up. Laying there, lying down, being flat on his shiney, metal ass for those of you who don't get it."


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

lol that is awesome, but now I can't use that anymore...Because that would be too much copy pasta


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol. Maybe it should send 10000000000000000000000000000amps through whoever touches in that isn't worthy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2008)

LMAO ah that was priceless Zorokiller.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

You have picked up Zabuza sword. You can now cut through rice paper!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 3, 2008)

But pretty damn hard rice paper! zabuza sword>>>shuriken shooter!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

This seems in order.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw-_agEJxXc[/YOUTUBE]

Oh,and the original. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Dd2tgtPjQ[/YOUTUBE]

Shuriken shooters: allowing fat naruto cosplaying kids to own rice paper. 

EDIT: Strawhat4life: Well that was a grim post... suddenly, I sense there is more urgency in us getting a docter...


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2008)

Those commercials are hilarious. So is Crossover RP right now. Although maybe you all should do what the man says before we have way and both of the RP's go down.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

Right, everyone GTFO of the crossover RP. Let it stew in it's own lulz. 

Sidenote: just noticed infIchi has a repseal.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2008)

I lightened up the mood of the post. So he'll probably make it on his own considering his toughness. I just wanted to foreshadow that our crew needs a doctor. Whom Zorokiller will introduce in the not too distant future hopefully.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2008)

Crap, now I'm tempted to Rp in that thread as the Beyonder or TOAA or someone like that and blow-up the universe. Except Zabuza's sword since it's unbeatable.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 3, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Crap, now I'm tempted to Rp in that thread as the Beyonder of TOAA or someone like that and blow-up the universe. Except Zabuza's sword since it's unbeatable.



I enjoyed seeing no upper limit.

I wanted to do the Christian God from Bastard!! and just lol the universe.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2008)

Got it, Mr. Mxyzptlk. This guy is so strong, when he and his best friend (just as powerful) killed each other, they just met the writer of the comic, got scarred and brought themselves back to life.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 3, 2008)

someone joined without posting a profile first..i think ctrl+F for find didn't get a  hit on the profile list


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> More Red monkey dissing?



Seems like it is becoming a new pirate game


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Right, everyone GTFO of the crossover RP. Let it stew in it's own lulz.
> 
> Sidenote: just noticed infIchi has a repseal.



i do?

Wow cool


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

What's a repseal? Is that why I can't rep him at all?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> What's a repseal? Is that why I can't rep him at all?



yeah, it means your reputation is sealed, kinda Fixed at that level for a certain amount of time


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> yeah, it means your reputation is sealed, kinda Fixed at that level for a certain amount of time



Any reason why?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Any reason why?



section ban from telegrams till tomorrow probably


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> section ban from telegrams till tomorrow probably



Haha, you've been bad huh


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, you've been bad huh



I blame the two guys who said women in bleach are useless and they prefer good story telling to big boobs...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I blame the two guys who said women in bleach are useless and they prefer good story telling to big boobs...



And you're sure they were two *guys*?

And Zetta, do you think you could add my new character to the first page? 

teamtakago

Thanks


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> And you're sure they were two *guys*?
> 
> And Zetta, do you think you could add my new character to the first page?
> 
> ...



yes, they are sadly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> yes, they are sadly.



Lies, you can't trust anything on the internet, especailly gender!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Lies, you can't trust anything on the internet, especailly gender!



Age and Females you can't trust


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Age and Females you can't trust



Exactly >.> <.<


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

anyone going to move the story along


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> anyone going to move the story along



Don't have much of a story going right now, so it's pretty hard to move along


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Don't have much of a story going right now, so it's pretty hard to move along



Mostly, i just mean for someone to post.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Mostly, i just mean for someone to post.



Guess I'll whip something up so you don't have to double post


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Guess I'll whip something up so you don't have to double post



those cloaked guys need more ass to kick


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> those cloaked guys need more ass to kick



Whoever the hell they are, they can commence their ass kicking!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

Yea, so whats the plan.

PS, I'm leaving Monday for about 2 weeks, but I think I'll occasionally come on and try to contribute.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yea, so whats the plan.
> 
> PS, I'm leaving Monday for about 2 weeks, but I think I'll occasionally come on and try to contribute.



Bolts pretty much free to do anything 

The plans to have the rodger's crew wake up and do a bit of wandering around the village


----------



## Zetta (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm on a date with the girlfriend today but I have a special treat for you guys this evening. I'm gonna give you a sneak preview of the power of one of the Godai Kishi I helped create. 
I need a small chance of pace from the ASP, I think I'm developing a case of writer's block... 


Also Kiba: I added him yesterday.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Kizamocha is a pretty good guy once you get to know him


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

omg! lol at crossover RP

Who are you going to show Zetta, Ophelia? not the other one I hope..lol...but make it cool, since well..Shinkigen Kishi just took off right...lol

Btw gotta work so don't have time to read or post at the RP


----------



## Zetta (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah Ophelia. 

Aethos is too pimp to be revealed. He's gonna have a cameo but that's it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

a quick fun fact for everyone 

this is Joseph and Kiza's height difference.

 Joseph is the black, Kiza the red.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

Chapter 506 Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did we always know that Gold Roger's crew were called the Jolly Rogers?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Did we always know



*Spoiler*: __ 




no, the only time i remember it was the "Rodger Pirates"

though its kinda funny now that i think about...

XD this can be more fun in our story!!!

(people mistake us for a group of pirates from his old crew XD)


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

We're awesome.

/strikes hero pose


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm back! (And I have a lot of catching up to do...) 
Where can I find the bounties?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

just check the opening post


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I'm back! (And I have a lot of catching up to do...)
> Where can I find the bounties?



Theres a link on the OP.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you. (Both of you...)


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

A surprise on the level of Oda!

WILL HE JOIN!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> A surprise on the level of Oda!
> 
> WILL HE JOIN!?



R-really?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

I decided to reveal why Bolt always has blades on his shoes, even though he pretty much breaks them every battle.  Kind of a running gag.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I decided to reveal why Bolt always has blades on his shoes, even though he pretty much breaks them every battle.  Kind of a running gag.



lol.... they are useful... but they just keep breaking XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

omg Oda stole your crew name...He takes his ideas from our RP...That mean we're Supreme Gods?!?!!?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> omg Oda stole your crew name...He takes his ideas from our RP...That mean we're Supreme Gods?!?!!?



Actually, ours has a 'd' in it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok...well it's time for some Shinkigen Kishi HQ stuffz...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> omg Oda stole your crew name...He takes his ideas from our RP...That mean we're Supreme Gods?!?!!?



I suppose i can no longer hide it.

I am oda's younger brother.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I suppose i can no longer hide it.
> 
> I am oda's younger brother.



LIAR!

God is an only child!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Also Kiba: I added him yesterday.



Oh thanks, guess I missed it


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

omg Godai Kishi are badasses. Faye is awesome.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey, what point is Zorokiller in? I think I'll tie a knot in De's obsession with trying to eat him once and for all.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

Zorokiller is in Onigiri Point in a trashcan I believe?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 4, 2008)

KK, thanks. I don't think even De can find an onigiri in a random trashcan.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

lol...don't think so either...Zooey threw me in it lol


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 4, 2008)

I forgot about Zooey. Maybe I should have had De try to find her before I made him chug rum. Oops.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm going to sleep folks peace.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

omg..had to redo my post 2 times...ANNOYING!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 4, 2008)

Next post I make, Ophelia is gonna show why we should fear the Godai Kishi


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

Hehe..Ophelia is cool!~buuuut...she had to one-hit him lol...

Anyway she blew up his head so it compensates.

btw Zooey and Zorokiller on their way!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 4, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Hehe..Ophelia is cool!~buuuut...she had to one-hit him lol...
> 
> Anyway she blew up his head so it compensates.
> 
> btw Zooey and Zorokiller on their way!



The bastard just wouldn't die.  I mean, you would expect being impaled by a mast through the chest or being crushed by a fucking house to kill someone right? 


I would advance the plot but I need to know if Kai is joining up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll be honored if you guys will have Kai in the crew.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 4, 2008)

Kai is a fucking mermaid that's win!

Tsurugi and Kojiro are family. yay(just to state it again or something)

oh and Mercury is over nine thousand!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'll be honored if you guys will have Kai in the crew.



Fishman shipwright? Hell, I wanted him the moment I saw him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2008)

Kai's profile...

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name:* Kai
*Age:* 25
*Appearance:* Kai is a stingray type Fishman. His skin is the same color as Arlongs. He has powerful fins on his arms and a Human looking mouth, nose, and eyes. Wears navy blue carpenters pants and a black t-shirt. There's a golden sun symbol on the front of his shirt and he has the same symbol tattooed om his right arm but it is obscured by his shirt. 

*Personality:* Chaotic Neutral. Normally very calm and easy going but when he gets worked up nothing can restrain him. Hates it when people do unnecessary damage to ships. He views every ship as an individual being with a spirit of its own.  Basically his attitude is don't fuck with him and he won't fuck with you. 

*Bio/History:*Born and raised on Fishman island. He learned from an early age the harsh treatment that his people endured. His mother was sold off in a slave auction to Nobles and his father was shot trying to save her while he was only eight. Developed a  hatred for all humans and he joined up with Arlong's crew as an apprentice shipwright. Pillaging Human vilages in the East Blue. 

One day when he was traveling alone scouting out new locations for the crew to invade he was caught in a violent storm and injured heavily. He shipwrecked on a small island and was nursed back to health by a kind human family. When he was fully healed he attempted to rob and beat the family but then he saw the faces of their frightened children and remembered himself as a young child seeing his father shot. Realizing that he had become the very thing he hated he swore never to persecute others just because of their species.

Shortly afterwards, he left the Arlong Pirates and decided to become a full time Shipwright. He briefly apprenticed at Water 7 and then came to work with Jed Thomson at Partie Island. Kai's idol is the famous Shipwright Tom and he dreams to surpass the great Fishman's skills one day.

*Crew:* Awesome Sauce Pirates.

*Boat:* Errant Bentou Harbinger.

*Job/Occupation:* Shipwright
*
Weapons:* Mainly uses his fists and overwhelming strength which is considered far above average by even the standards of his people. Will use his shipwright tools as weapons when the situation calls for it such as pipe hitch knives (like the one's Kaku used in his introduction) and a huge saw that he sometimes carries on his back.  

Also he's a competent user of Fishman Karate but never completed his training. Anyway he'd be just under the level of a black belt so he's pretty good.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 4, 2008)

Winfish Kai has been added. I have no idea how he will join but I'm sure you'll find a way,you know him best so...

I'm going to bed, nighty night.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 4, 2008)

I've returned, and I need to get in on a storyline.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

What kind of fishman is Kai?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> What kind of fishman is Kai?



the kind made of win


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> What kind of fishman is Kai?



Kai is a stingray type Fishman.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2008)

InfIchi, what is with you and having the same sig as other people in the RP forums 

First Zorokiller now Zarakira


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> InfIchi, what is with you and having the same sig as other people in the RP forums
> 
> First Zorokiller now Zarakira



i had it first each time 

I'll change it again though, it gets confusing even for me lmao


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i had it first each time
> 
> I'll change it again though, it gets confusing even for me lmao



You probably won't have to, you have a different avatar atleast and I don't think that Zarakira is as active here as Zorokiller


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

InfIchi is just too cool for school.  Thats why people copy him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> InfIchi is just too cool for school.  Thats why people copy him.



Or maybe he's the nerd that everyone copies answers from 

And anyone know if new characters get bounties if they are not just made to join the person's current crew?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> You probably won't have to, you have a different avatar atleast and I don't think that Zarakira is as active here as Zorokiller



eh i have alot of sig worthy things 



the_sloth said:


> InfIchi is just too cool for school.  Thats why people copy him.



yes. yes i am


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice new sig, don't read the manga but has Kyouraku, my favorite captain so it is win!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Nice new sig, don't read the manga but has Kyouraku, my favorite captain so it is win!



 yes, i made it for the lulz.


also, KUROI IS BACK


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

Men are such perverts


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Men are such perverts



Haha, she deserves it for being a slut


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

In this male dominated world, a woman needs to use the assets God has given her to even the playing field.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> In this male dominated world, a woman needs to use the assets God has given her to even the playing field.



Or threaten them with a slicing knee to the crotch


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> In this male dominated world, a woman needs to use the assets God has given her to even the playing field.



That is why homo sexual pirates will rule the world!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 5, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_9_Ud5Fkqw[/YOUTUBE]

Yes, we just sang this.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Zetta (Jul 5, 2008)

We will when they fully animated it. 
also, ZOMG Saturday. BOUNTY TIME!

As of this moment, all posts will be read and tallied.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

Zetta said:


> We will when they fully animated it.
> also, ZOMG Saturday. BOUNTY TIME!
> 
> As of this moment, all posts will be read and tallied.



I want the anime to do that scene... now. i can't wait for it man!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

BOUNTIES!!!!!!! w00t


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 5, 2008)

ZOMG it's tha bounties!

I wanted to sing this song lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AzpByR3MvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zetta (Jul 5, 2008)

*By Order of the Marine HQ*

The following bounties have been issued to these pirates.

*Flame-haired Zetta:* 20 000 000 Belli
Killing and maiming of a marine squad and their captain, the theft of over 100 million belli in stolen goods, fighting in public, swindeling, impersonating a noble, stealing a Gallion, being a Pirate Captain and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor. Led a attack of killing the innocent hard-working citizens of Whiskey Peak. Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.

*Gunner Rodgers:* 15 500 000 Belli
Attacking Marines, besting the 1000 hand pirates, causing commotion in a small city and being a Pirate Captain.Leading the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.Beating up the Promethia Pirates.

*Gun-genius Annie:* 15 000 000 Belli
Wanted for numerous crimes.

*Whipmaster Hawkins:* 11 500 000 Belli
Beating Marines, fighting in public, stealing a Gallion; being part of a pirate crew and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.
Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice.Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.

*Reaper Collaart:* 10 500 000 Belli
Robbing a village, commanding a high number of pirates, being a Pirate Captain and destroying a Marine ship.Wrecking the base of Bliss Kingdom after a short captivity on the island.

*Quick-Blades Bolt:* 10 000 000 Belli
Fighting Marines, being part of a pirate crew, besting the 1000 hand pirates and causing commotion.Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.Beating up the Promethia Pirates.

*Onigiriman Zorokiller:* 10 000 000 Belli
Attack on a Marine soldier, fighting in public, being part of a pirate crew,stealing a Gallion, besting peacekeeper West and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.

*De D. Dee The Noble Pirate:* 6 500 000 Belli
His nobleness has apparently nullified a 3 500 000 Belli bounty.
Pretending to be a noble. his original records have been reinvoked. Fighting high-ranking marines.

*Lady Zooey Blade:* 6 000 000 Belli
Attacking a noble in public and escaping the Marines. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.

*Danziker the Red Monkey: *5 500 000 Belli
Attacking several ships.Assaulting Captain Thomson and killing several marines. Taking down the Gold Fist Pirates. Beating up powerful bounty hunters.

*Traitor Tew:* 5 000 000 Belli
Killing marines and treason against the world goverment have given him a bounty of 5 000 000 on his head before, he has been reported to be seen with the con-artist pirate De D. Dee.
*
Traitor Henry Tudor:* 5 000 000 Belli
Traitor Marine.

*Hammer De’Gall:* 4 500 000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and beating and mugging several civilians
Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel. Beating up the Promethia Pirates.

*Winking Tabitha*: 4 000 000 Belli
Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.

*Tsurugi The Blade:* 4 000 000 Belli
Being part of the 1000 Hand Pirates

*Hana The Fist:* 3 500 000 Belli
Beating up the Promethia Pirates.

*Belle du Sagittarri:* 2 500 000 Belli
Being a part of a pirate crew and being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel. Beating up the Promethia Pirates.

*Krillon Jackheart:* 1 900 000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and killing several bounty hunters.
Caused a jailbreak at the Bliss Kingdom, and wrecking the base.
Traitor Marine

*Dante Achino: *1 500 000 Belli
Escaping Marine custody

*Zarakira of the Night:* 1 000 000 Belli
Public fighting and beating of peacekeepers.

*Pirate Crew Tally*
*Awesome Sauce Pirates:* 51.500.000 Belli
*The Jolly Rodgers:* 37.000.000 Belli
*Collaart Pirates: *12.300.000 Belli

*Extremely special notice:* It has come to our attention that a band of revolutionaries named the Phoenix Alliance has been rallying support and persuading allies to join them. These rogues should be treated with utmost hostillity and any and all leads to their capture shall be rewarded by the World Government.

The Marine HQ would like to remind that these bounties represent the threat these pirates pose to the World Government and are influenced only by events that were witnessed by or reported to the Marines. Their actually threat possibly higher but we cannot be certain if it was not reported.

Any dispute to these bounties should be sent through Personal Mail (OOC: PM me) to Magistrate Dickenson (OOC: Zetta) with reasons why and evidence.

All civilians, Marines and Pirates have recieved these bounty posters and are either currently being delivered and shall be recieved momentarily or found when you return to your ship (OOC: RP your character's reactions).

That is all. 

OOC: If you want a different name on your bounty, PM me. Also,feel free to rep your magistrate for his hard work.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 5, 2008)

Zetta's personal thoughts: The Jolly Rodgers are catching up to the ASP  If Arkins hadn't framed us, we would be on equal footing nearly.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

w00t, broke the 10 000 000 mark!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

Wooot! Joseph surpassed Kuroi!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Wooot! Joseph surpassed Kuroi!



One day, I'll even surpass you


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> One day, I'll even surpass you



you can try


----------



## Zetta (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> One day, I'll even surpass you



That depends on feats. Joseph however gets a bounty bonus every time because he's a captain. All captains get bonus. Currently the only ones who get this bonus modifier is Zetta, Jospeh and Collaart.

But it's possible if Bolt's feats outrank those of Jospeh by a good margin.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

Zetta said:


> That depends on feats. Joseph however gets a bounty bonus every time because he's a captain. All captains get bonus. Currently the only ones who get this bonus modifier is Zetta, Jospeh and Collaart.
> 
> But it's possible if Bolt's feats outrank those of Jospeh by a good margin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

who is going to post next


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm on it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 5, 2008)

damn it! Hawkins surpassed Zorokiller! 

well...we have a big crew so bigger total bounty. Plus now 2 new members joined who will increase our bounty further lol


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol, how many crewmembers is it now?  And why wasn't Croix's included, or would that just put you miles ahead and you didn't bother


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

Just a quick profile on Kebokee since she is going to be pretty important later on XD


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Kebokee

Age: 18

Starting Location: Partie Island 

Appearance: five foot seven, Wears black heels, Black trunks, A white jacket buttoned with only two buttons near her chest and a Red and black bikini top. She has long silver hair, tan skin and black lipstick 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Personality: Free/Secretive. Enjoys messing and toying with others and keeping secrets. She often giggles and smiles a lot.

Bio/History: She keeps her past a secret. (which means "Will be explained later")

Crew: Secret 

Job: Pirate

Devil Fruit: Separate Separate/ Half Half fruit. Splits the user into two, the user can decide what they wish to become, But it must be a Human and an Animal respectively. Kebokee prefers a Little girl and Puppy, But has also been known to use An Older women and bird. A little boy and a dog and A 14 yr old with a kitten. 

The fruit is mostly used for spying purposes and rarely comes in handy in battle with most pirates. But can be used for Offense if trained properly. 

Color: purple


----------



## Zetta (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Lol, how many crewmembers is it now?  And why wasn't Croix's included, or would that just put you miles ahead and you didn't bother



Montolio paid off Croix's bounty so he has none currently. 

As for Hawkins surpassing Zorokiller, well he did solo a marine crew + their captain while Zorokiller was lying in a dumpter


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

That Kebokee person is a pretty shifty girl


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> That Kebokee person is a pretty shifty girl



That she is.. that she is...


I think most people are too distracted by the outfit to notice.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

Paulie would be like "HOW CAN YOU WEAR THAT IN PUBLIC!?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Paulie would be like "HOW CAN YOU WEAR THAT IN PUBLIC!?"



I hope she's with us when we get to water 7  (it IS Bryan's dream.. we can't leave the dude hanging.)


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

I would love to meet Paulie.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I would love to meet Paulie.



I would prefer Kebokee 

*Spoiler*: __ 








(not exact, just an idea.)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2008)

Ooh, I had a nice increase there  

Starting to get a little boring alone on the Grandline, any crews recruiting? I have two capable bachelors


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2008)

now no one can have the same sig as me


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I'll be gone on holiday now, but I'll probably still be checking in.  But I'll only be posting about half as much as I usually did.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, I'll be gone on holiday now, but I'll probably still be checking in.  But I'll only be posting about half as much as I usually did.



what should i do with bolt?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

Power tier rankings of the awesome sauce pirates (according to me, because I'm bored)

1. Zetta
2. Zorokiller
3. Kai
4. Von Croix
5. Zooey
6. Hawkins
7. Tabitha

I think it's like this...it might seem now that Hawkins is weak but I think Kai is above most because he has uber strength and some great capabilities. Von Croix because he is haxx and Zooey because she is quicker and stronger then the attacks Hawkins has.
Tabitha lowest ofcourse for obvious reasons


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Power tier rankings of the awesome sauce pirates (according to me, because I'm bored)
> 
> 1. Zetta
> 2. Zorokiller
> ...



I'm not sure about my groups rankings...

if i had to do it i would say

1. Joseph
2. Bolt/Hana
3. Bryan
4. Belle


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Power tier rankings of the awesome sauce pirates (according to me, because I'm bored)
> 
> 1. Zetta
> 2. Zorokiller
> ...



Everyone in the crew is strong in their own way and has their own powers. Kai is probably the strongest physical fighter in the crew, followed by Zetta and Zorokiller. Hawkins has enough power to pull down a ship's mast with his whips. Going on versitillity, Hawkins beats the entire crew. He can fight, navigate, play makeshift doctor and copy. Zooey is the fastest member of the crew in my opinion.

If rank on how much destruction they can do, Zetta and the fruit ranks up top. If we rank speed, Zooey is the clear victor. Pure power goes to Kai. Pure skill and technique, Croix outmatches the crew with his experience. On subtlety, Tabitha can't be beat. Hawkins is probably the smartest person in the crew and as for durabillity...Zorokiller has a clear advantage because of his unusual body being able to take in gass and injuries a lot better than the rest. Everyone has their own strong point. 

If anybody is wondering, I have the flue from HELL and I'm currently doped up on drugs to get rid of it...don't expect a coherent writing thing for a couple of days.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

ok so should I continue our bon voyageeee(insert the irritating opening song)


----------



## herczeg (Jul 6, 2008)

it looks like i really won't be able to do this for a few weeks (months...), couse i will be mostly cut off from the internet (exept weekends), so thx for the game, and maybe i can join you again later


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 6, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Power tier rankings of the awesome sauce pirates (according to me, because I'm bored)
> 
> 1. Zetta
> 2. Zorokiller
> ...



I'm too lazy to do it, but do want to make a power for all of the playing characters?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

herczeg said:


> it looks like i really won't be able to do this for a few weeks (months...), couse i will be mostly cut off from the internet (exept weekends), so thx for the game, and maybe i can join you again later



ok we'll try our best with Zooey!

and at darthsauron...that's a little much...plus people have different abilities it depends on who fights who...there isn't really much of powerlevels...


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 6, 2008)

That's what I thought; so I'm not too disappointed .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> ok so should I continue our bon voyageeee(insert the irritating opening song)



Feel free to. I can give some advice but writing anything coherent is a problem for the moment.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

Zetta will you make a character profile for Von Croix? it will be easier for me to look things up that way

and can you update the profile of Zetta with which emotions trigger what powers?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I have 2 days left in Korea, I woulda posted but it's so slow just to type something on the computer in my room.  A week of not posting really did a number on my bounty lol.  The only thing I've been tryin 2 do here is look for 2 Korean pop idols.  It's harder than I thought.  Well I should be posting as soon as I get back to Japan, so Darth you can just keep posting for me, also don't forget about the DF you got from the Pirate Cove.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2008)

ok.. since sloth is gone i'm going to try and step up my post lengths... T.T


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2008)

Zorokiller: I did both. 

*Name:* Adelbert Von Croix

*Age:* In his thirties.

*Starting Location:* Partie Island
*
Appearance:* A black bulky trenchcoat with several guns strapped to his frame. He also wears a wide-brimmed black-feathered hat and a cello-box. He has leather boots, a long face and mid-length hair.
*
Personality:*Chaotic good. While not a fan of the law, which he considers for cowards, he is a great follower of the pirate code, which prohibits the use of violence against innocence and the weak. Honor and glory is what drives him, also he want to fullfill his former captain's dream and find One Piece.

*Bio/History:* Croix was a young man when he joined the Flying High pirates and became their top-gunner. Even so, he saw little real action because the captain did everything himself. All he did was take out marines from afar. Over the years, he taken out enough to earn himself a massive bounty.

Once they reached the New World, Captain Montolio was forced to join the Oka Shichibukai or have his crew killed. Choosing his crew before One Piece, he used their loot to pay off the bounties and get safe passage for their crew.

10 years, Croix was in a slump on Partie Island. He had devoted himself to his research, mostly involving weaponry and Devil Fruits. This caught the eye of Proffessor Novabent of the Shinkigen Kishi, who sent bounty hunters after him. Later he joined the Awesome Sauce Pirates after meeting Montolio's pupil, Zetta.

*Crew:* Awesome Sauce Pirates

*Boat: *Errant Bentou Harbinger.

*Job/Occupation:* Pirate

*Weapons:*Croix uses a wide array of guns and heavy weaponry. He also has an intuitive comprehension of mechanics. If it's a gun, he can use it.

*Items:*His clothes and his cello-box. He also has a wide assortment of items in the box. He's positive there's a devil fruit somewhere in there but he lost it... 

*Moves:** Bullet manipulation:* Croix can manipulate the trajectory of his bullets while in flight.
*
Psycho-Bullet:* Croix grabs two Tommy-guns and fires in the air. Using the propulsion from falling back down, he makes them home in on an enemy.
*
Right handgun: Explosive shot:* Croix turns the next bullet he shoots from his gun into a fire round that explodes on touch.
*
Left handgun: Ice shot:* Croix turns his next bullet into an ice round that freezes what it touches.

*Twin Volley: *Turning the next 5 bullets in his right into explosive and the next 5 in his left into ice, Croix fires several shots.

*Note these attacks can be done with even when the guns change modes, though they are usually less effective*
*
Uzi mode:* Croix's handguns have been modded with parts from machine-guns that allow him to switch from one to the other. His firing speed increase but his accuracy decreases a lot.

*Shotgun mode:* Grabbing the second part of his guns out of his coat, he can instantly mod them to make them shotguns. His power increases but his firing speed and accuracy decreases.
*
Sniper mode:* Clicking the handguns together, they form a sniper rifle. His accuracy and power increases but his firing speed decreases dramaticly. Unusable in close and mid range combat.

*Seven rounds of Vengeance:* Croix jumps up and throws a number of revolvers in mid-air. He then grabs them one at a time and shoots, then pockets them. Usually, he targets the structural weak point of a building with this.
*
Heavy weapon mode:* Croix pockets his guns and grabs a heavier weapon from his cello-case when the need arrises. This tends to take a longer time as Croix needs to look for it, making him a sitting duck. He has a cannon, a bazooka, a gatling gun and a flamethrower among other weapons in his box.

*Bounty:* Former bounty 170 000 000 belli. Currently none.

*Devil Fruit:* Tama Tama no mi. Allows Croix to create bullets anywhere within a certain radius. He can do this infinitely. He can also control their trajectory as long as they have movement and add effects such fire, ice, explosions, etc. The fruit also makes sure Croix doesn't ever run out of ammo.
It only affects bullets he had created, hence he can not manipulate enemy gunfire.

His cello-case is also fitted with the Hewa Hewa No Mi. The fruit basicly makes the space stretch to infinity. Hence, the box can contain an infinite amount of items. One can also get in and,provided you don't get lost in all the  junk Croix put in there, hide. Croix once put a bounty hunter in there. He never came out. 

*Color:* Gray


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2008)

Kiza runs on pure Awesome.

the dude would rather bring die in a volcano eruption then face Ryuu AND he takes Cannonballs with No fear.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 6, 2008)

koguryo said:


> Well I have 2 days left in Korea, I woulda posted but it's so slow just to type something on the computer in my room.  A week of not posting really did a number on my bounty lol.  The only thing I've been tryin 2 do here is look for 2 Korean pop idols.  It's harder than I thought.  Well I should be posting as soon as I get back to Japan, so Darth you can just keep posting for me, also don't forget about the DF you got from the Pirate Cove.



I've got plans for the DF, don't worry.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 6, 2008)

herczeg said:


> it looks like i really won't be able to do this for a few weeks (months...), couse i will be mostly cut off from the internet (exept weekends), so thx for the game, and maybe i can join you again later



Nice RPing with ya!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I'm too lazy to do it, but do want to make a power for all of the playing characters?



Might as well make an RP battledome


----------



## Serp (Jul 6, 2008)

Lurk  

This look interesting, I watched one piece upto Alabasta and have forgotten most of what I have seen. Is one piece knowledge a must for this RP and are you still taking new characters


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2008)

We are and... Well it would be handy.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 6, 2008)

Finally got around to checking out the new bounties - Why aren't the Phoenix Alliance listed with bounties? We're revolutionaries! We should have a price on our heads!!!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2008)

Dragontrapper said:


> Finally got around to checking out the new bounties - Why aren't the Phoenix Alliance listed with bounties? We're revolutionaries! We should have a price on our heads!!!



You have your own massive notice on the bottum, all for you. That's a bigger honor than the pirates recieve. The fact remains, if I was the WG, I would put a nice 500 million on your asses and let the bounty hunters/other pirates/overzealous marines deal with ya but I'm afraid THAT might get you guys killed so I opted for the more subtle approach. This allows you to be know but not exactly singled out.  It's a compromise.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

omg Kido is making alliances!

lol at the Joker/Hibari Signature...

Oh and Zetta will you continue our should I do some more? What did you think of my crew interaction (I tried to get every character in there..lol) it gets harder with more and more members


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2008)

We're becoming a nice bunch. As for continueing...I have no idea what to expect on Marble.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm on it right now


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone I can meet up with. Bored...


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^ Where u at?

Edit: nvm. I still have a bit of buisness at Partie Island (which will be posted shortly) so I don't think I'll be able to catch-up to you.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

Well...you could have met with De D. Dee or Tew...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well...you could have met with De D. Dee or Tew...



Yeah, I thought that everyone had already left Partie Island a bit ago, forgot you guys were still there


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2008)

Just turn back lol.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

lol yes! We did the same twice once at Loguetown we left and returned. And to Twincapes lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2008)

I would but there are psychos that I ran away from there and they are still looking for me


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh well, then drift aimlessly along the ocean then.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 6, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I would but there are psychos that I ran away from there and they are still looking for me



Wear a disguise?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 6, 2008)

You gotta take some risks as a pirate!! ARRR

OMG ZETTA I'm trying to don't reveal the crucial part about Mercury!!W?!> ZOMG must resist


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Oh well, then drift aimlessly along the ocean then.



Yeah, I seem to be doing a lot of that lately...*sigh*


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 6, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I would but there are psychos that I ran away from there and they are still looking for me



Put on an Afro. They won't stand a chance.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Put on an Afro. They won't stand a chance.



Maybe I'll stop at Afro Island and head back. Oh, I gota' pick up a stache too


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 6, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Maybe I'll stop at Afro Island and head back. Oh, I gota' pick up a stache too



1st rule of fighting: Never ever ever ever ever have facial hair. You will lose every fight. (Same rule applies to Golf).


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> 1st rule of fighting: Never ever ever ever ever have facial hair. You will lose every fight. (Same rule applies to Golf).



that's not true, remember all those old masters with really long beards that always kick everyone's ass but only get beat by the Main bad guy so their student can surpass them?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> that's not true, remember all those old masters with really long beards that always kick everyone's ass but only get beat by the Main bad guy so their student can surpass them?


The ones with the beards are always blind. So it doesn't count thayt they have facial hair since they can't find the razor.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> The ones with the beards are always blind. So it doesn't count thayt they have facial hair since they can't find the razor.



They can't find a barber either


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, so I need to get an afro, a beard, and rip out my eyes and I will be invincible. *goes to incoporate this into his story*


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ok, so I need to get an afro, a beard, and rip out my eyes and I will be invincible. *goes to incoporate this into his story*



Untill you get a pupil. Then you'll get beaten by the first fodder villian you see.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Untill you get a pupil. Then you'll get beaten by the first fodder villian you see.



Ok, either never get a pupil or arange to get my pupil killed at once.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh Joseph... if a 25 ft tall man can't fit on your boat, what makes you think a dragon can.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Oh Joseph... if a 25 ft tall man can't fit on your boat, what makes you think a dragon can.



Have Bryan make an extension


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Have Bryan make an extension



it's not an extension at that point, its rebuilding the entire ship


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> it's not an extension at that point, its rebuilding the entire ship



You know, just a giant platform for the dragon to sit on and the ship will (hopefully) be able to drag it along


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> You know, just a giant platform for the dragon to sit on and the ship will (hopefully) be able to drag it along



its a fishing boat, not a tug boat


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> its a fishing boat, not a tug boat



Ok, so the dragon is out huh, but wait, it could just fly around the ship!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ok, so the dragon is out huh, but wait, it could just fly around the ship!



or swim lmao


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha, you guys seem like a really fun and interesting group, any chance I could join up with yah later on? Pretty lonely taking on guys with guns and rockets by myself


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, you guys seem like a really fun and interesting group, any chance I could join up with yah later on? Pretty lonely taking on guys with guns and rockets by myself




sure, but you would be lower ranking then our new member we're getting next Island


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> sure, but you would be lower ranking then our new member we're getting next Island



Lower ranking? Don't really understand ranking on a pirate ship, but I'll deal  

I'm gona' finish up this arc and maybe another small one. James doesn't really see the importance of nakama I think so I have plans to expand that. We'll meet up soon enough 

Getting late over here, I'm done for the night. Peace.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Lower ranking? Don't really understand ranking on a pirate ship, but I'll deal



its kinda like the giant and Bepo.

"You're new, so your under me!"


> I'm gona' finish up this arc and maybe another small one. James doesn't really see the importance of nakama I think so I have plans to expand that. We'll meet up soon enough
> 
> Getting late over here, I'm done for the night. Peace.



take care


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

awesome! plottwist Hyperion  Pirates! 

and Gunner Monkeys=win


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> awesome! plottwist Hyperion  Pirates!
> 
> and Gunner Monkeys=win



I'm trying to keep true to Oda's winful animals


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought the monkeys logic would have been because he is wise and has a beard


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I thought the monkeys logic would have been because he is wise and has a beard



I had a few ideas, but went with "Because he's a monkey" XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

hmm...Awesome Sauce Pirates need some adventure...Next island will be no shinkigen kishi?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> hmm...Awesome Sauce Pirates need some adventure...Next island will be no shinkigen kishi?



I'm still planing this island lol, I've got the basics and a few of the deeper details, But i need a finish and then the next island.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

well I believe since the Awesome Sauce Pirates came to the Grand Line it has been Shinkigen Kishi only lol..so it would be nice for something else


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well I believe since the Awesome Sauce Pirates came to the Grand Line it has been Shinkigen Kishi only lol..so it would be nice for something else



We did save the whale. 

But I have an arc planned...I wrote it yesterday when I was sick. Still am though.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

ok I will continue the fight against Zephyros now?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Since you started, I can't really stop ya know.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh the technique translation was Storm of the blue sky: Knife of the sea something like that..

Hope you liked it


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

It was nice. 

Still, three of us can't stand up to an A-rank yet... and we're nothing compared to the Godai.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

nope you got saved by a 4th individual


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it the person we discussed earlier?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes subject P-001.

BTW someday we gotta do a tournament or such...on some big island on which different crews can particapate....hmm I'm thinking of system right away..

Hey btw Zetta are you the dutch or french kind of belgian?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, So since the red monkey may eventually join my crew, I'm switching my original plans for this island around a bit


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2008)

I know the Shingiken Kishi are based off of Claymore, but I've never read Claymore, so I'm giving Niles Hawthorne his own unique powers.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Yes subject P-001.
> 
> BTW someday we gotta do a tournament or such...on some big island on which different crews can particapate....hmm I'm thinking of system right away..
> 
> Hey btw Zetta are you the dutch or french kind of belgian?



The dutch (IE good) part of Belgium. 

Hmmm, a Davy Back tournament between the ASP and the Jolly Rodgers! Only with no loss of nakama.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The dutch (IE good) part of Belgium.
> 
> Hmmm, a Davy Back tournament between the ASP and the Jolly Rodgers! Only with no loss of nakama.



I guess my new Nakama needs to hurry and join


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I know the Shingiken Kishi are based off of Claymore, but I've never read Claymore, so I'm giving Niles Hawthorne his own unique powers.



My former Marine crew killed him already. Garrick used his head as a soccer ball.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

lol plothole! 

anyway no Shinkigen Kishi isn't based on Claymore in anyway.

About gunner monkeys I saw the connection between them and Danziker right away lol

@Zetta oh okay that will be easier in PM's then that way, or you prefer to keep it with english because it sounds so awesome lol


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

It would be nice if from time to time you guys let me in on the fun.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Whadaya mean? I mean I pmed both of you...But noone continued so I wrote out the fight lol...Except now you guys are unconscious again, I'll set things up so that we are all at the ship again.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe i have my mangas confused or something.  Which B-ranked agents aren't dead?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Bolt's gonna get himself into a Ninja fight


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

uhh Ash Stephens, but I don't know what he is up to...He had some business with Arkins and Garrick...You could always create your own Shinkigen Kishi member (Aslong not A-rank since they cannot be beat atm) 

So just think of a name and a power and don't fodderishe them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh I guess I'm just slow then but who's P-001. Is it Mercury?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope, I will introduce P-001 now YAHOO!! Wan Wan!!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Just so you guys know... if any of you have that feeling the ninja will do something, or be important.

I'll tell you now.

I'm going to go there.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't wait.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Bio for the guy who Bolt is going to fight 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kusari Kama (pun on Kusari-Gama a ninja weapon, the same one he uses most.)

Age: 19

Starting Location: Wyrmm Kingdom 

Appearance: Wears a white karate outfit with a mesh chainmail shirt underneath. Wears white martial arts slippers and a white belt. Short dark brown hair, sometimes slicked back.

Personality: Pretty much like Joseph and Bolt, Enjoys a fight and plays by his own rules. He is kind to his friends and would do anything for them, but also hates authority and wants to be free.

Bio/History: A boy trained to be a ninja to fight for the Wyrmm Kingdom since he was a child. He trained the Kozaru Dojo. His master war, Kozaru Yuki. A Female fighter, she is still the head of the dojo and continues to teach there. She came from the new world and told Kama about the Wano country, It’s been his dream to head out to sea and visit that place. But due to the laws of the Wyrmm Kingdom if he tries to fulfil his dream he will be labeled a traitor. Big on honor, he continues to let his own dream slowly die.

Job/Occupation: Ninja/Warrior/Pirate

Crew: Jolly Rodgers
Ship: Same as above

Weapons: Ninja Weaponry, Most notable is the Kusari-Gama and the Kama.

Kama-
Kama are the basis of the kusari-gama. Kama is just the sickle on it's own. They are usually used in pairs and swung in various arcs, crescents etc.

All sorts of slashing motions combined with the forward momentum of the ninja they can cause some devastating damage. The blade of the Kama is roughly around 11-12 inches. The handle is slightly longer. Original sickles had a longer blade and shorter handle.

Kusari-Gama
The Kusari-gama is a combination of a sickle (short scythe) and a long chain with a weight attached to the end of it. The sickle was used in a slashing or stabbing motion, as well as used to block and hook opponents weapons. By holding the chain portion of the weapon, the sickle could be swung around to get a greater reach with it.

The chain portion of the weapon was most often used for trapping an enemy or his weapon. Once tangled up with the chain, the ninja could finish him off with the sickle. This was a weapon the ninja invented out of farming tools they used.

Items: as stated above and a few hidden daggers/needles/claws/chains.

Moves: As stated above, Plus hand to hand combat attacks.

Color: Brown


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Souuu~!...

Now that's out...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow Panda bear is win. Didn't see that one coming. We now have the best crew ever lol.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

It has various reasons I suddenly wanted a panda

1. Pwn bear in latest chapter

2. Pandaman has always amazed me

3. Kung Fu Panda was enjoyable

4. I recently started to play Tekken again, and owning with a Panda bear is always fun

plus he has oddness in a One Piece-esquee way first of all he is a doctor assistant, and second he barks


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Name: Mercury Novabent

Age: 12

Starting Location: Marble Island

Appearance: He is short, wears a red shirt with a hoodie with big pockets in the middle. Has short black pants. He has black and red shoes and a black beanie on his head, under it he has spiky white hair. He wears accesories like wristbands and a chain to his pants. 

Personality: Self-centered, loud, big mouth. But deep down he is caring and commited friend which doesn't want his friends get hurt. But his biggest attention goes to wanting to get the spotlight since in his youth he got neglected since all attention went to his grandpa.
Chaotic Neutral

Bio/History: He's been raised from his birth by his grandfather, both his father and mother disappeared and he hasn't met or heard of them ever.

His grandfather taught him all medical expertise he has and treated him as his child. Although he was very skilled all attention went to his grandfather, Mercury got really angery over this and revolted by always making a big scene at important parties and conferences. His grandfather Caelestinus Novabent had enough of it and held him at bay at his headquarter. There he met with a baby panda, he quickly became attached to him and played around with him all the time. But the panda was experimented on and Mercury his grandfather wouldn't listen to the pleas of Mercury to stop it so he decided to take action and run with his friend panda "Usagi".

Crew: Awesome Sauce Pirates

Boat: Errant Bentou Harbringer

Job/Occupation: Doctor/Escapee

Weapons: Yo-yo's

Moves:

Starspinner- Quickly pulling the yo-yo's up and down making them increase in speed and then make them hit on the target with high velocity.
Starshadow- Makes it look like only one yo-yo is thrown out but the other one is travelling in it's shadow below it. creating a chance to fool the foe and hit them.
Stardash- Mercury his cool way of fleeing with his hands behind his back to make his escape look cool.

Bounty: 0

Devil Fruit: None
Color: Orange


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> ok, So since the red monkey may eventually join my crew, I'm switching my original plans for this island around a bit



Do you want me to join you guys on at the Kingdom or on another island? 

And also found it funny how you guys met Gunner Monkeys and Red Monkey was fighting a crew of all gunners


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the Hyperion pirates hehe


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Do you want me to join you guys on at the Kingdom or on another island?
> 
> And also found it funny how you guys met Gunner Monkeys and Red Monkey was fighting a crew of all gunners



Probably next island lol

Ah, I believe the next one was supposed to be... A winter island. (going by the map i made in my head. This island i'm on now is a spring island.. The one before was too, before that it was a Summer summer island, so the next should be a winter.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

4 people versus a marine base?

NOW THIS IS ONE PIECE.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Name: Usagi

Age: 2

Starting Location: Marble island

Appearance: like a panda wearing a bracelet with a star symboled on it, he also wears a big bamboo on his back

Personality: He is nice and clumsy, he responds mostly with "wan~"

Bio/History: Born in capitivity, he got seperated from his mother when he was developped enough to stand on his own. He always got experimented on, giving him human interaction and higher intelligence.
He got friendly with a small kid named Mercury who always wanted to play with him. He also forcefully got to listen to the stories of Mercury and read comic books, "The Awesome Adventures of Kung-fu Man" was his favorite and he started to mimic various moves used by Kung-fu man and in that way developed his own way of martial arts. Mercury let him loose and together they escaped from Dr. Novabent Mercury's grandfather. He also assists Mercury in his operations.

Crew: The Awesome Sauce Pirates

Boat: Errant Bentou Harbringer

Job/Occupation: Doctor Assistant.

Weapons: He fights with his paws in his own Panda fighting style. He uses the large bamboo on his back to fight with as well. It also has the function to break in two which reveals a chain in between making it a nunchaku.

Moves: 

Bounty: 0

Devil Fruit: None

Color: Yellowgreen


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, well i'm tired so i'm heading out, Peace


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Cya man!

So then..

Zetta
Zorokiller
Jim Hawkins
Zooey
Tabitha
Von Croix
Kai
Mercury Novabent
Usagi the Panda


9 members already...in order of joining...if a chapter it would have been called the "7th and 8th"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Our crew is awesome.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

well the ball is in your play now, you have a arc planned out hehe


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> 4 people versus a marine base?
> 
> NOW THIS IS ONE PIECE.



No chance. For the base that is.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2008)

Time for a second character.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Torall Jackheart aka V 

Age: 42 

Starting Location: The Grand Line, on a boat 

Appearance: 

Personality: Lawful Evil.  V will do anything to rid the world of pirates and crime, even if it involves kill innocents.  He usually prefers to work alone. 

Bio/History: Torall is Krillon's older brother.  He taught Krillon how to use knives.  He was kidnapped by pirates when they attacked his village.  One of the pirates was a scientist who did some experiments on him, causing him extreme pain.  His cell was the fifth room, marked with a roman numeral "V", which is where he gave himself his nickname.  He managed to create an explosion and escape, vowing to destroy all pirates in the world.  He then joined the marines and became a ruthless pirate hunter, killing all that he crosses.  He is now on the Grandline hunting down the Awesome Sauce Pirates for their various crimes.  

Crew: None.   

Boat: A tiny marine frigate with enough room for two people.  It has one cannon.  

Occupation: Marine  

Weapons: Besides for being a master of knives like his brother, V is also a master of martial arts and run extremely quickly, though not as fast as a Soru user.   

Items: Dozens of knives including one seastone knife, and an extra Guy Fawkes mask.  

Moves: 100 knife spin- V spins around sending dozens of knives flying when surrounded by enemies. 
V carve- V slashes two of his knives at the same time at extremely fast speeds to create a V shape.  

Devil Fruit: None 

Color: Dark Red 

P.S. If anyone wants to RP as Evey, feel free to create a template.  There's a reason I said the frigate has enough room for two .


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Cya man!
> 
> So then..
> 
> ...



Wow, you guys are stacked! Gona' keep adding crew members or planning on stopping for a bit


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Well we have enough for now that is...

Wow someone holding a grudge against the Awesome Sauces..And all the way from a movie lol


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

We've already got a Cook, swordsman, an archaeologist, a doctor, a shipwright, and a gunner/musician. What else are we missing?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

we have a friggin panda! lol

And..well we have no real Navigator but that doesn't really matter, since Hawkins has some skills and Zetta as well.

Can't think of anything we're missing

HEYHEY...Who do you think Zetta likes most of his crew?? lol


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jul 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> *Traitor Henry Tudor:* 5 000 000 Belli
> Traitor Marine.



Woah, when did Tudor turn on the Marines? :amazed


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

it is a cover up, he fought Shinkigen Kishi but got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jul 7, 2008)

Fucking lol


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well we have enough for now that is...
> 
> Wow someone holding a grudge against the Awesome Sauces..And all the way from a movie lol



Against all pirates.  He just decided to hunt down the Awesome Sauce Pirates because they are nearby.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, we'll give him some ass-whooping


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2008)

We shall see .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Who is the Boss refering to with these pirates? The ASP? The Jolly Rodgers? De? The Hyperion Pirates?

Because we've all been fucking with the Kishi lately. 

As for my arc, we need to leave the island, anything else to do on Marble?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope nothing to do on the island.

and the boss is referring to ALL pirates I'll PM you the details later


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

We still have to do the mandatory, celebratory toast/party with our new crew members.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Ofcourse, besides that but I mean, there is nothing of importance plotwise waiting at the empty island of Marble


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2008)

Please approve my character Zetta...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Ofcourse, besides that but I mean, there is nothing of importance plotwise waiting at the empty island of Marble



If its uninhabited then I think we should move on.

@Darth Sauron just go for it but you should lose the Soru because its considered to high level a technique.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

well it got wiped out by Saek and Tsurugi like..10 pages back or something...lol


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh ok then so long Marble Island lol.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 7, 2008)

Plus Zephyros is defeated, but not dead. 

Panda's are loveable, they hurt you, but don't kill.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> If its uninhabited then I think we should move on.
> 
> @Darth Sauron just go for it but you should lose the Soru because its considered to high level a technique.



Didn't Zetta say somewhere he wanted the marines to be stronger because there were too many pirates? I'll just finish up Krillon and Paegun's arc anyways.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

Only Tudor and Kuzan were allowed to keep Soru. Everyone else who's tried to add soru to their character, be they Marines or not were told to remove it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm gonna move us off of Marble Island if you have no problem with that Zorokiller.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Didn't Zetta say somewhere he wanted the marines to be stronger because there were too many pirates? I'll just finish up Krillon and Paegun's arc anyways.



Tudor and Kido were allowed to have a watered down version of it so they could cope with the numerical advantage that pirates had. Now however, I have a backlog of about 20 marine squads I can send after your collectieve asses if I see you fucking up more than you can cash in. 

Remove the soru and I'll let it go.

strawhat: we need to move anyway, I just OKed the next arc and it will be massive and epic but it will not take place here. It will take place somewhere else and unlike the last things, everyone will be involved.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The dutch (IE good) part of Belgium.
> 
> Hmmm, a Davy Back tournament between the ASP and the Jolly Rodgers! Only with no loss of nakama.



Oh that seems interesting, but would it be a Davy Back Tounrament or would it be called something different seeing how no nakama will be lost?

And also you guys sure like to sing


----------



## Zetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh that seems interesting, but would it be a Davy Back Tounrament or would it be called something different seeing how no nakama will be lost?
> 
> And also you guys sure like to sing



Zorokiller wanted me to do it couple of pages ago. 

Oh, and will be revealed in due time.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2008)

I have now removed soru, please add the character Zetta!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2008)

I really like my new Marine Coates, guess he's my Smoker now.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 8, 2008)

omg nice going with the cast Strawhat4life and Zetta! Or crew rocks

The next arc is gonna be awesome..Shall I write the invitation or will you Zetta, you're good with that.

To quote the first trainer in the Pewter city Gym in red and blue
"Darn! Light years isn't time! It measures distance!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

all Joseph does is provide comic relief


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> omg nice going with the cast Strawhat4life and Zetta! Or crew rocks
> 
> The next arc is gonna be awesome..Shall I write the invitation or will you Zetta, you're good with that.
> 
> ...



I'll do it, no problem. You still need to give me the list of people/crews who recieve it though.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 8, 2008)

include the eternal pose to the island as well eh?

Sylar sylar no mi....wtf...You know devil fruit names are mostly recognizable by their charactics like Luffy was rubber so he knew it was the gomu gomu one...but understanding things and giving it a connection to sylar from heroes...lol I don't know how Krillion in-character would come up with that name.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 8, 2008)

I finally posted as V .  It was more of an introductory post than an actual story though .


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

Hazaa, I have finally found some time to go on the internets.  A lot sure has happened.  And now this crazy tournament!?  Madness I say!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

Indeed. 

The tournament is one on one and not crew vs crew btw.  Though crews have more shots at winning considering they have more players.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Hazaa, I have finally found some time to go on the internets.  A lot sure has happened.  And now this crazy tournament!?  Madness I say!



did i handle bolt well enough?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> did i handle bolt well enough?



Yea.  And those Gunner Monkeys were awesome.  I was expecting people to call for Colt, and then Bolt would be like "WHAT!?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yea.  And those Gunner Monkeys were awesome.  I was expecting people to call for Colt, and then Bolt would be like "WHAT!?"



I think its funny that i gave bolt a fight Vs a ninja


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

And the ninja was able to eat and drink whilst wearing the mask.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> And the ninja was able to eat and drink whilst wearing the mask.



Yup.


Because He's a ninja.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

You know, I was also gonna suggest that someone created a character that uses Kara's weapon as well.  It was quite a coincidence.  Either that or Tonfa.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> You know, I was also gonna suggest that someone created a character that uses Kara's weapon as well.  It was quite a coincidence.  Either that or Tonfa.



He's got all sorts of Tricks up his sleeves...


Literally.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats crazy!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea tournament!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

Just one question about the tournament's DF prize.  Does it already have a name, or will it be unknown until the winners use it?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Just one question about the tournament's DF prize.  Does it already have a name, or will it be unknown until the winners use it?



Would bolt or belle eat it if we won?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

I could find a use for it if we could choose the ability...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I could find a use for it if we could choose the ability...



You choose the abillity. You basicly win the abillity to upgrade someone with DF powers.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You choose the abillity. You basicly win the abillity to upgrade someone with DF powers.



Hmmm, this could be interesting...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I could find a use for it if we could choose the ability...



I'm scared we will lose..


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I'm scared we will lose..



The only thing we have to worry about is the talking Panda.  Its the only thing that could possibly defeat our win-levels.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> The only thing we have to worry about is the talking Panda.  Its the only thing that could possibly defeat our win-levels.


i've got a remedy for that


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i've got a remedy for that



Can't wait to see what that could possibly be.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Can't wait to see what that could possibly be.



You've already seen him my friend


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 8, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> You've already seen him my friend



Cools pek


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

It's one on one remember.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

Zetta said:


> It's one on one remember.



Yes  



*Spoiler*: __ 



but nothing stops the Ninja pirate!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2008)

Annie vs Von Croix vs Gunther in a sniping contest would be epic.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2008)

getting tired... brain working no more... sleep need.

I'll continue my story when i wake up, and possibly try and end the arc in 5 epic fights  

(Well, Maybe not epic. But atleast decent.) 

Also, Gunther isn't much of a sniper, He's more like Joseph. Great with a gun but tends to get into more hand to hand situations


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey, where's infinity island compared to Alabasta? I need to know for navigational purposes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2008)

Hang a right and then a left.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 8, 2008)

Tournament! Unfortunately this means I won't be able to post as V as often as I would like to .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Hey, where's infinity island compared to Alabasta? I need to know for navigational purposes.



In the same general area.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 8, 2008)

turn right after seamile 260 and after 52 miles turn some to the left and you are there!

Anyway...When everyone is there, we'll make the fights in turns so people can fight fairly without interfering and with their own character.

When I know all particapants shall I randomize the set-ups who is fighting who...it will be fun to put put random people against each other and perhaps even crew members against each other.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> turn right after seamile 260 and after 52 miles turn some to the left and you are there!
> 
> Anyway...When everyone is there, we'll make the fights in turns so people can fight fairly without interfering and with their own character.
> 
> When I know all particapants shall I randomize the set-ups who is fighting who...it will be fun to put put random people against each other and perhaps even crew members against each other.



Oh yeah can't wait for this. So I'm guess "10 Days" is more like "whenever everyone gets there" huh


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah and yeah.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 8, 2008)

Could there be an engineering contest? .


----------



## murasex (Jul 8, 2008)

Is this seriously still going?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

murasex said:


> Is this seriously still going?



And going strong. 

We're that good.

Not even an end in sight, the GM team just started the first major arc that affects everyone.


----------



## murasex (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow. That's awesome. Keep it up. 

Maybe in the end, you can like, give me a paragraph summing the entire thing up? xDDD


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's my profile for Annie the Kid...

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name:* Annie The Kid

*Age:* 17

*Location:* On the Draco Hunter with the Hyperion Pirates

*Appearance:* Short blonde hair and crimson eyes. Stands about 5 foot 3. Wears brown knee length shorts, boots, and a dark colored short sleeved shirt with a hood at the back. On the front of her shirt is a gold colored broken heart symbol with a bullet tearing through the middle of the heart. She, also wears aviator goggles around her neck but only puts them on for long distance sniping. 

This is kinda what Annie would look like except obviously the design is all wrong...

*Personality:* Chaotic neutral. Very sarcastic and smart mouthed but beneath her brash exterior she's quite lonely. Often acts like a mischievous teenager (which is what she is) but can be quite mature beyond her years when she wants to be.  Despite having killed countless people her entire life she still feels guilt and remorse unlike the majority of her former Shinkigen Kishi allies and is not a cold blooded murderer. However, she will kill without hesitation to defend herself.  

*Bio/History:* The only things that are known about Annie is that she has been trained since the age of 9 to be an assassin. At some point in time she apprenticed under the Godai Shinkigen Kishi member Faye and went straight to Rank B membership skipping the lower ranks due to her considerable skills. The rest of Annie's history is currently unknown.  

*Crew:* The Hyperion Pirates.

*Ship:* The Draco Hunter. A large frigate.

*Occupation:* Sniper/gunslinger/ex-assassin of the Shinkigen Kishi

*Weapons/Fighting Style:* Annie possesses unnatural talent wielding guns. Her eyesight is incredibly sharp and with her naked vision she can hit a bullseye from 500 meters away. Annie can also quick draw faster then an eye blink and reload with uncanny speed as well. Even though Annie is very agile and extremely quick on her feet she prefers to use her speed to stay at mid to long range in a fight. She can hold her own in close quarters combat (she has a knife hidden in her belt) but it's by far her weakest area in a fight. 

Annie uses two set of handguns depending on the situation. The first are a pair of large Chrome steel guns designed by Novabent (she also named the guns Tim and Eric). These specially designed guns can fire standard ammo as well as a variety of specially designed ammo that Novabent and Annie had developed. They have built in muzzle suppressors and can also fire in single shot, semi-automatic, or automatic mode. However Annie's trigger finger is so quick it all seems like rapid fire anyway. In a serious fight with a deadly enemy she will use this set. 

Annie also recently acquired a pair of custom solid gold revolvers (she calls them Fred and Wilma) that only fire standard ammo but she has taken a liking to them and has used them more often lately.

Finally Annie uses a triple barreled rifle (called Mr. Meanie). She uses this one for sniping and it has a scope that greatly magnifies Annie's already remarkable vision. It also fires different kinds of custom ammo.

*Devil Fruit: *No DF. However, Annie's dream was to find and eat the Tama Tama no Mi. Unfortunately Adelbert Von Croix has ruined that dream since he already ate it.

*Color:* Navy


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

murasex said:


> Wow. That's awesome. Keep it up.
> 
> Maybe in the end, you can like, give me a paragraph summing the entire thing up? xDDD



That would be impossible. I think we've passed 1700 posts. So many things have happened that summing it up would still be 5 pages. 

Hell, I only keep track because I have to read everything to issue bounties. 

S4L: Added.  Annie vs Croix would be funny as shit.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

Not counting the Shinkigen Kishi, we have 45 player characters.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 8, 2008)

So how does this tournament go ?

Everybody's gonna wanna win - does Zetta just flip a coin ? Or do we play online pool against eachother and the winner takes all ? Online Checkers maybe even Chess ?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> So how does this tournament go ?
> 
> Everybody's gonna wanna win - does Zetta just flip a coin ? Or do we play online pool against eachother and the winner takes all ? Online Checkers maybe even Chess ?



Just RP and fight as best you can if possible when both of you are on so we can have quick responses. Hitting someone with attacks isn't bad per se since everyone has OP durabillity, IE they won't go down easily. In the end, the fight is judged by Steel Jack based on how good someone fought, meaning how good someone RPed. So you can lose and still win.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 8, 2008)

Will the winner of the tournament get a bounty increase for it?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Will the winner of the tournament get a bounty increase for it?



Seeing as how he just beat everyone else, depending on his current bounty, massive.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 8, 2008)

I say we play rock, paper, scissors, to see who wins.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 8, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> I say we play rock, paper, scissors, to see who wins.



Don't worry, RP as you usually do and you'll do fine. Special points for humor and One Piece-ish situations.

I give points on style, coolness, feasabillity and humor. Just a mention, I don't really care who wins since it's all open. Hell, there are enough people who could beat me in RP here. There's a point to this arc, also it's a great place for everyone to meet. 

Now if you'll excuse me, it's three fucking AM here and I still need to get all the kinks out of the arc.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Don't worry, RP as you usually do and you'll do fine. Special points for humor and One Piece-ish situations.



yes! Joseph has a shot!

His main form of fighting is to run away  (he's like, Usopp and luffy in one )


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

Hm, maybe each of the two fighters can write out their own version of the fight and the one who's better gets to win? However if it is that way it's not very interactive.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah it'll be awkward I hope it won't be... 

"I shoot you..." 
"I dodge and kick you..." 
"I block your kick." 

This isn't the crossover thread after all.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah it'll be awkward I hope it won't be...
> 
> "I shoot you..."
> "I dodge and kick you..."
> ...



I would hope for more.

Aims his pistol at the man, The other man smirks and reaches for his swords.
Man: "Let's go." clicks the hammer back.
Man2: "Right." He grins and unsheathes his blades.
The first man fires his gun, The bullet grazes the second mans cheek, He Goes to slice the first man, He flips back and does a few cartwheels to get out of the way, firing a second shot.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2008)

Still seems awkward to me.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Still seems awkward to me.



Well you can't hit them all the time 

Every attack misses a few times, eventually you get into a nice clash and then its a battle of who can last longer


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't see any other way of doing it, unless someone else wants to provide a better way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Well you can't hit them all the time
> 
> Every attack misses a few times, eventually you get into a nice clash and then its a battle of who can last longer



Yeah that's obvious, but how do you decide the winner if its just a straight up fight. Who judges how it will end. Unless its some kind of contest that has a purpose besides just straight up dueling.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it's goes by how good you are at RPing right? Look at Zetta's post on the previous page.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah I did but still how would you end the fight and who decides.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah I did but still how would you end the fight and who decides.



We'll probably get more rules later


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

Any plans for your story InfIchi, drawing a blank on where to continue right now.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Any plans for your story InfIchi, drawing a blank on where to continue right now.



Lot's i'm currently writing Joe and Belle's fight atm. 

(Belle' gets to fight with a monkey XD)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Lot's i'm currently writing Joe and Belle's fight atm.
> 
> (Belle' gets to fight with a monkey XD)



Ah can't wait. And I take that monkey fight offensively...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ah can't wait. And I take that monkey fight offensively...



Actually by "With" I mean, She's teamed up with a monkey


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Actually by "With" I mean, She's teamed up with a monkey



Oh, well that that is even more epic!  !


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh, well that that is even more epic!  !



Lmao you know Franky's plan to build the giant robo emperor?

I think i want to do that with my crew XD


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Lmao you know Franky's plan to build the giant robo emperor?
> 
> I think i want to do that with my crew XD



What!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> What!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

Haha, guess the anime hasn't gotten up to that part. Don't read the manga


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, guess the anime hasn't gotten up to that part. Don't read the manga



It's the most awesome attack ever.


Well.. would have been... if robbin freaking docked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> It's the most awesome attack ever.
> 
> 
> Well.. would have been... if robbin freaking docked.



Fucking Robin... 

Now you're doing combos with monkeys? I could totally take that monkey


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Fucking Robin...
> 
> Now you're doing combos with monkeys? I could totally take that monkey



My team is big on teamwork...


Plus its funny as hell and prepares them for when you join


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> My team is big on teamwork...
> 
> 
> Plus its funny as hell and prepares them for when you join



Hah, I can imagine.

"Man, I'm sick of monkeys"
"Hey"
"Aw shit..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hah, I can imagine.
> 
> "Man, I'm sick of monkeys"
> "Hey"
> "Aw shit..."



Just watch out for when Belle throws you into the enemies


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Just watch out for when Belle throws you into the enemies



lmao, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 9, 2008)

What kind of monkey are the gunner monkeys?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> What kind of monkey are the gunner monkeys?



I added the type of monkey under their names 


stock here

that's gunther,a gray woolly monkey


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess I was rushing through those parts.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I guess I was rushing through those parts.



isn't he cute


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 9, 2008)

I had a monkey


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I had a monkey



I had a rat


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 9, 2008)

strawhat4life you made a mistake lol...you said Arkins and the rest of them where on the Errant Bentou Harbringer two posts ago in the end lol

Anyway I still need to discuss the tournament on some parts with Zetta.

then people can arrive at it


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

So, is there food on this Infinity island?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> So, is there food on this Infinity island?



Infinity Island is a massive island with all kinds of areas with a dock and a kind of temple at the center. There's a sort of narrow river you have to go through to park your ship at the docks in the center. You can compare the center temple to the Budokai Tenkaichi temple from DB and DBZ. It has special quarters for the fighters and of course, food is free. 

As for the layout... ever seen Digimon Island? Imagine something like that but instead of a giant fucking mountain at the center, you have the docks and the temple.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Infinity Island is a massive island with all kinds of areas with a dock and a kind of temple at the center. There's a sort of narrow river you have to go through to park your ship at the docks in the center. You can compare the center temple to the Budokai Tenkaichi temple from DB and DBZ.



sounds cool



> It has special quarters for the fighters and of course, food is free.



With how much Joseph and De eat... they may regret that 



> As for the layout... ever seen Digimon Island? Imagine something like that but instead of a giant fucking mountain at the center, you have the docks and the temple.


got a picture?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 9, 2008)

cool tabitha training, I was thinking of something to make herself defend with I guess some self-defense training would work hehe.

Zorokiller will pull out some new amazing techniques in the tournament!!

and ofcourse showcase some good abilities of Mercury


----------



## Zetta (Jul 9, 2008)

I never seem to have the right anime on my HDD when I need it...

So here's a shitty paint thing.



It's divided in several areas to test people. Ice for instance is a stretch of frozen tundra. It always snows there, making visibillity difficult and shit.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I'm back and whatnot, Korea was alright, coulda been better if I met who I wanted to meet.  So what's this about a tournament?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 9, 2008)

You got the eternal pose to the tournament, just follow it and participate, you have to come, a certain character from the past wants to see mr. paegun collaart again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I never seem to have the right anime on my HDD when I need it...
> 
> So here's a shitty paint thing.
> 
> ...



You have made Kama very happy with that area.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 9, 2008)

Who says he's gonna fight in a area he wants


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Who says he's gonna fight in a area he wants



The guy who has the antidote


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 9, 2008)

No posts....OMG...

<Random stuff enter here>

So...Continue the RP! lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> No posts....OMG...
> 
> <Random stuff enter here>
> 
> So...Continue the RP! lol



i didn't want to Double Post


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I never seem to have the right anime on my HDD when I need it...
> 
> So here's a shitty paint thing.
> 
> ...



Oooh, I hope I get the forest


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oooh, I hope I get the forest



i want to know the match ups


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i want to know the match ups



Yeah, I think they're gona' work on the rules first, but maybe they'll post a bracket of match ups. Who knows.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, I think they're gona' work on the rules first, but maybe they'll post a bracket of match ups. Who knows.



Bolt and Joseph need a rematch i think


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Bolt and Joseph need a rematch i think



Only if you're lucky


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 9, 2008)

well the match ups will be announced at the event self. Me or Zetta will probably do the announcing of the battles...I don't want anyone pre-match knowing what they will be up to (even ourself since we randomize it)


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well the match ups will be announced at the event self. Me or Zetta will probably do the announcing of the battles...I don't want anyone pre-match knowing what they will be up to (even ourself since we randomize it)



So no one knows what's coming eh?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 9, 2008)

exactly! And btw...You may double post in my opinion(since you have good quality of posts) otherwise I have to make a post like "Zomg..And Zorokiller sneezes and continues on looking at the sky". 

So I think you should double post


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> exactly! And btw...You may double post in my opinion(since you have good quality of posts) otherwise I have to make a post like "Zomg..And Zorokiller sneezes and continues on looking at the sky".
> 
> So I think you should double post



I will let chopper handle my response. 

Chopper: "That doesn't make him happy crappy human~" Does his happy dance.

Thank you chopper, Have a cookie. 

All right, I was working on my other story so i'll take a break and continue with bryan


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> strawhat4life you made a mistake lol...you said Arkins and the rest of them where on the Errant Bentou Harbringer two posts ago in the end lol



Oops, guess my mind was wandering.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 9, 2008)

DPing is okay. Because I say so. 

As for the brackets. Well the point is to be random but... if you really want a matchup, I guess we can work something out.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

Gunther: “Can I have my clothes back.” He looked over to Belle.
Belle: “When we get out of here.” They were tangled in some vines hanging over a group of tigers.

I love you gunther


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm bored and I don't know how to progress my story anymore without more repetitiveness so I'll do a flashback. They're always fun.

Edit: NVM, I watch way too much lost to be able to write a good flashback.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2008)

ok guys! I'm out of here! peace~

and to be perfectly honest... yes i AM that bad at names.. like Joseph. (hence why i made him that way )

Seriously, I've had people walk up to me, Tell me their name and i forget it, so i ask again... and i still forget... they end up telling me like 5 times and i finally remember it lmao.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 9, 2008)

Haha. 

Hmm, Merman Karate Tabitha is actually pretty fun to write.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2008)

Poor Kai getting tossed around by a girl half his size lol.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 9, 2008)

Isn't that what karate is usually about? Being able to beat someone who is physically stronger than you through technique? Or am I thinking about Judo?

I only did Tae Kwon Do and Jeet Kune Do so I have no idea.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2008)

Judo is basically throws, grappling, and submissions. I have no clue what the Fishman Karate repertoire involves though lol.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 9, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Judo is basically throws, grappling, and submissions. I have no clue what the Fishman Karate repertoire involves though lol.



Enough power to blow Sanji out of Arlong Park so...


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 9, 2008)

You'd think there would be a lot of biting moves in fishman karate.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2008)

Respect! I also did Taekwondo for like uhm...5 years...

Anyway off to catch up with the RP


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Respect! I also did Taekwondo for like uhm...5 years...
> 
> Anyway off to catch up with the RP



I only did it for a year...

Also. lmao with my last post i had to delete the final Paragraph because i reached the 10,000 character limit...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2008)

lol..it happens...stupid character limit.

Anyway, ASP are ready to reach infinity island yes?

only we have to wait for the rest

I want Tsurugi to meet Paegun again, the son of his old captain.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> lol..it happens...stupid character limit.



it still ended pretty badass... but i wanted to end it on a comedic moment lol


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2008)

is there going to be dragon guys? because I also planned a dragon person lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> is there going to be dragon guys? because I also planned a dragon person lol



Ah, No dragon zoan in my story, I've got something close to it, but its more badass then a dragon... and can't exactly.. fly..


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome, I was also gonna make Bolt put on heavier weights in the next arc, and now I have a reason


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Awesome, I was also gonna make Bolt put on heavier weights in the next arc, and now I have a reason



So i did good


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2008)

This is the tournament particapant list I have now...If I'm forgetting people please tell, I haven't included Zarakira and Dante since they aren't active anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zetta
Zorokiller
Hawkins
Zooey
Tabitha
Von Croix
Kai
Mercury
Usagi

Joseph Rodgers
Bolt
Bryan
Belle
Hana

Paegun Collaart
Krillon

Arkins
Garrick
Clemens
Annie The Kid

De D. Dee
Tew

James Danziker

Kido
Tudor

Sanyouji Tsurugi


----------



## Zetta (Jul 10, 2008)

Didn't a ninja join the Rodgers earlier?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Didn't a ninja join the Rodgers earlier?



foreshadowed.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2008)

yes he isn't included yet, don't want to spoiler things lolz.

anyway I also didn't include the members of Kido his group...since I didn't add the Collaart pirates as well since they have a pretty big group but most of them are fodder.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 10, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> yes he isn't included yet, don't want to spoiler things lolz.
> 
> anyway I also didn't include the members of Kido his group...since I didn't add the Collaart pirates as well since they have a pretty big group but most of them are fodder.



If anyone is added from the Collaart's besides Paegun and Krillon, I wanna go with Siro, he's gonna be a big player in an arc later on.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 10, 2008)

koguryo said:


> If anyone is added from the Collaart's besides Paegun and Krillon, I wanna go with Siro, he's gonna be a big player in an arc later on.



So just make him a second character now, because we need more crew members and there doesn't seem to be any new people joining the RP.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll add Siro when I see his profile. hmm...but then we have a odd number...well..I can think of some people who can join outside of the RP group lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> This is the tournament particapant list I have now...If I'm forgetting people please tell, I haven't included Zarakira and Dante since they aren't active anyway.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Eh! I'm the only one alone...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2008)

so is Kido, since he took over Tudor somewhat since the maker of Tudor captain apoo doesn't have time for the RP anymore.

and Tsurugi also is kinda since he is with the Shinkigen Kishi which mostly all characters I created, or to be used by anyone


----------



## koguryo (Jul 10, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I'll add Siro when I see his profile. hmm...but then we have a odd number...well..I can think of some people who can join outside of the RP group lol



Actually Siro can still just be fodder for now.  I'll post the profile right before I plan to use him for the arc after the fights.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

Zomg, I hope that whatever comes out of the egg doesn't imprint one of the Jolly Rodgers as its mother


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Zomg, I hope that whatever comes out of the egg doesn't imprint one of the Jolly Rodgers as its mother



Uhhh.....



*looks the left* Yeah... *looks to the right* Sure... sure hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm quite sure that a Dragon and a Ninja joining our crew pretty much the most awesomest and epic crew around.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm quite sure that a Dragon and a Ninja joining our crew pretty much the most awesomest and epic crew around.



too bad the dragon is about the size of a small lizard and it will be years before we can fly around on it


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

A dragon is a dragon.  Don't take this away from me.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> A dragon is a dragon.  Don't take this away from me.



And a ninja pirate 


who is now bolts new rival


----------



## Zetta (Jul 10, 2008)

Why the hell do you get a ninja pirate? 

Screw it, next time, we're getting a pirate robot. 

Also, is my new set epic? spent 3 hours on it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Why the hell do you get a ninja pirate?
> 
> Screw it, next time, we're getting a pirate robot.
> 
> Also, is my new set epic? spent 3 hours on it.



cause you got a Kunfu panda and a merman...

also, cause we couldn't get the gunner monkey...


and its awesome


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> And a ninja pirate
> 
> 
> who is now bolts new rival



I'm saying Bolt vs Breeze > Bolt vs Kama


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm saying Bolt vs Breeze > Bolt vs Kama



Lmao 

btw, Joseph guessed right, it is a female


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

I vow to be more involved in the next arc

/Sogeking Pose


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 10, 2008)

we're going to get a spider robot pirate which uses balls n chain MUAHAHAHA.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I vow to be more involved in the next arc
> 
> /Sogeking Pose



So you mean the tournament?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> So you mean the tournament?



From now on X3


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> From now on X3



cool i didn't want to do all those fights on my own T.T


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

Breeze will solo everyone!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Breeze will solo everyone!



Go breeze! bite their nose!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 10, 2008)

So, what color is the lil' gal?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, what color is the lil' gal?



dark red


----------



## Zetta (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh god, freaking flue medicine is owning my digestive track... I've tried to write a post three times and failed...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Oh god, freaking flue medicine is owning my digestive track... I've tried to write a post three times and failed...



It's ok Zetta, I'm still working my next post.


but i keep getting distracted by how funny the Breeze moment is XD (or how adorable. Damn she is cute inside my head... tiny little thing flying around... sleeping on Joseph's head. lmao)


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 10, 2008)

We'll have the awesomest crew when we get an alien .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 10, 2008)

That would be awesome but it wouldn't be a first. Enel's an alien, he was born on the moon I believe. Gotta love Oda.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2008)

alright folks, I. Am. Oudda here!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry i haven't posted in ages, been busy. I probably won't have time to post over the weekend either.

Anyone can take over Kido and Tudor though.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> alright folks, I. Am. Oudda here!



Ugh, just got back from the beach and I'm tired as hell. So, we meeting before after or during the tourney? 

Shit, gota' go run a few miles...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ugh, just got back from the beach and I'm tired as hell. So, we meeting before after or during the tourney?
> 
> Shit, gota' go run a few miles...



Well, I'm at a small island right now, We're going to take the time to do some training for a day or two, so you have time to meet up if you want.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Well, I'm at a small island right now, We're going to take the time to do some training for a day or two, so you have time to meet up if you want.



Ok, I'm gona' bring a little trouble with me...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ok, I'm gona' bring a little trouble with me...



we're used to it


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> we're used to it



Oh yeah, I've noticed


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh yeah, I've noticed


You fit in well with us, We all can't stay out of trouble for more then three seconds


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> You fit in well with us, We all can't stay out of trouble for more then three seconds



Haha, I guess when I get some guy's head stuck in his own ship he won't give up too easy. I've got plenty of people chasing me now, I'll need your help to stay alive


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, I guess when I get some guy's head stuck in his own ship he won't give up too easy. I've got plenty of people chasing me now, I'll need your help to stay alive



Breeze will help out too


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Breeze will help out too



Are you kidding me?  I was talking about Breeze in the first place


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Are you kidding me?  I was talking about Breeze in the first place




she's kinda busy eating some pie though....

swimming the filling...


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

All this pie can't possibly be good for a growing baby dragon.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> All this pie can't possibly be good for a growing baby dragon.



Yeah, you guys should go back to giving it ham


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, you guys should go back to giving it ham



She eats like Joseph.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

She probably steals stuff like him too...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> She probably steals stuff like him too...



I've got plans for that actually...


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

For both comedy and story


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> For both comedy and story



For lulz i'm planing on her flying out of the girls bedroom with a bra in her mouth


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> For both comedy and story



For both money and supplies


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

> Joseph: “AH! Wait! I remember you!” He thinks back to north blue. “Pink baboon!”
> James: “Red monkey!”
> Joseph: “Like I said, Purple badger.”
> Brya/James: “That’s not even close.”




Joseph, Doing it for the lulz.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> For lulz i'm planing on her flying out of the girls bedroom with a bra in her mouth



I also foresee her having affection for Bolt's beanie.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like a manga chapter cover. Breeze with one article of clothing from every crew member


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I also foresee her having affection for Bolt's beanie.



She prefers Joseph's hair, i don't know why.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

*yawn* A little after four here, gona' try to get some sleep. Feel free to do whatever you want with James. Oh and if your curious about the marines, Thomson has the hair devil fruit (Can't think of actual name at the moment) and I was thinking about giving Jenkins an acid devil fruit maybe. Not sure, need...sleep.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

omg omg...can't wait for the tournament!

Breeze isn't particepating right?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> omg omg...can't wait for the tournament!
> 
> Breeze isn't particepating right?



only if my participating you mean sleeping in Joseph's hair...

She's not very big.  (evidence being, she can sleep in a glass of lemonade and swim in a pie tin.)


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

Is Breeze more of an Eastern-style Dragon or Western-Style?

This is what I've been imagining how she looks like so far:


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Is Breeze more of an Eastern-style Dragon or Western-Style?
> 
> This is what I've been imagining how she looks like so far:



yeah pretty much.



adult breeze


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

O SHI-


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> O SHI-



and it will only take twenty years


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

We're gonna need a bigger ship then.  Think about it, our crew is growing in size, and then we have Breeze who'll just get bigger and bigger.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> We're gonna need a bigger ship then.  Think about it, our crew is growing in size, and then we have Breeze who'll just get bigger and bigger.



Remember Bryan's dream..?

water 7?

crew getting bigger?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Time-skips?!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Time-skips?!



No plans for it yet, just what she would look like if she was an adult


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

Time to get our thief on.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

well water 7 is far from now...I mean once we reach water 7 too quick we'll catch up to the manga and we have to go in filler mode


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well water 7 is far from now...I mean once we reach water 7 too quick we'll catch up to the manga and we have to go in filler mode



my ship fits 7 comfortably, so we are good for a while  i have many islands planed before Water 7 even comes into play


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

I would written more but... these drugs are killing me...

Anyway, are the Jolly Rodgers coming to the Island?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I would written more but... these drugs are killing me...
> 
> Anyway, are the Jolly Rodgers coming to the Island?



After we kick marine ass and James hitches a ride.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

finally, and then the rest have to arrive as well ofcourse!


----------



## koguryo (Jul 11, 2008)

I guess the Collaarts will arrive now.  Time for the first meeting of the ASP and the Collaarts.

Edit: So do we think up of our own tour guide animals or what?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

Go right ahead.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Go right ahead.



Oh hell yes! 

You know i'm going to have fun with that.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

a featherless bird calling him Plume...which is french for Feather...Perfect name!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

We should start seeing more types of people around.  Like dwarves, longarms and snakenecks.  We have too many humans and merfolk.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

we have to seem some features from them first, and I was pming Zetta right this moment about new ideas and races perhaps...

but the thing is that we first have to know about One Piece dwarves, longarms and such...Oda is so unpredictable...you never know


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I'm pretty sure that Apoo is a Longarm.  And a dwarf would most likely be what is expected, but then again, this is Oda we're talking about.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

sloth you can do the fight scene


----------



## koguryo (Jul 11, 2008)

Paegun is slowly but surely becoming a complete idiot.  Well the Collaart's are on Infinity Island.  I was gonna do a walrus or something but I don't know how it would've gotten on the ship.  I used Woody because it's and obvious name and it's something to make fun of.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Hehe..nice

but...are Paegun, Krillon, Siro, Tugosil, Wonhyo, Koryo all going to enter the tournament?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Hehe..nice
> 
> but...are Paegun, Krillon, Siro, Tugosil, Wonhyo, Koryo all going to enter the tournament?



No, Tugosil's gonna be the medic for the Collaart's after the battles if it works that way.  Siro's gonna watch, Koryo's gonna cook for some people, and Wonhyo's gonna get drunk and pass out before it starts.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

okay so only Paegun and Krillon, okay cool^_^

Paegun versus Tsurugi would be awesome...since he saw Paegun as a kid crying over his father which made Tsurugi set his mind on not being weak and cry over things.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> okay so only Paegun and Krillon, okay cool^_^
> 
> Paegun versus Tsurugi would be awesome...since he saw Paegun as a kid crying over his father which made Tsurugi set his mind on not being weak and cry over things.



It will be an epic fight.  You can go ahead and use Paegun cuz I'm goin 2 bed.  I think you can tell what he's gonna try to do.  *cough*hitontabitha*cough*


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 11, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> sloth you can do the fight scene



Yea, I got really lazy with Bolt's fight.  But Joe's was a bit more interesting.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

well...I think the tournament isn't starting in a while yet...

hopefully since tomorrow I have to work the whole day I think...and the day after that probably as well...so hopefully the tournament starts somewhat later so I can plan some more with Zetta, of course, we have to wait for the Jolly Rodgers, De D. Dee&Tew...

oh well


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yea, I got really lazy with Bolt's fight.  But Joe's was a bit more interesting.



I'm glad you can keep Joe true to himself


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> my ship fits 7 comfortably, so we are good for a while  i have many islands planed before Water 7 even comes into play



7 Comfortably my ass, the deck doesn't count as a bedroom


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> 7 Comfortably my ass, the deck doesn't count as a bedroom



Take boys bedroom B (aka storage room) or the crows nest, Bolt and joe get good sleep up there.

but the main idea is.

3 to each bedroom One in the crows nest or Storage room B


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Take boys bedroom B (aka storage room) or the crows nest, Bolt and joe get good sleep up there.
> 
> but the main idea is.
> 
> 3 to each bedroom One in the crows nest or Storage room B



Hah, guess so. The crow's nest will do fine, used to being in high places.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hah, guess so. The crow's nest will do fine, used to being in high places.



sorry for not posting, putting dinner in the crockpot so its ready when i wake up


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

omg...Everyone is arriving...And even the Hyperion Pirates are approaching right now...AWESOME!!!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2008)

If Tsurigi is coming does that mean that Saek is coming as well?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Saek isn't coming, Tsurugi is coming on his own. Since he wants to meet with Paegun Collaart, and ofcourse settle some business with a fight he couldn't finish before.

Also made it so that Tudor and Kido are arriving soon. Since Bloody Nine can't post this weekend.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

I've got no idea what to do now


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2008)

lol me too. My crew will just go exploring I guess.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Joseph is in search of food... Mostly Onigiri.

Possibly smells Zorokiller somewhere


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Heh^_^ Go ahead and use Zorokiller for what cause whatever

Okay just measured things out.

if we have 27 people particapting. It would mean a 3 man final, to get there you must win from 3 people to get in the final, except for one branch has to fight 4 times to get in the final.

Ah...If I make it 2-man team fights...it would work better...and it will involve some tactics I guess...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Heh^_^ Go ahead and use Zorokiller for what cause whatever



I picture him finding Zorokiller in hybrid point and chewing on his head XD



> Okay just measured things out.
> 
> if we have 27 people particapting. It would mean a 3 man final, to get there you must win from 3 people to get in the final, except for one branch has to fight 4 times to get in the final.
> 
> Ah...If I make it 2-man team fights...it would work better...and it will involve some tactics I guess...



kinda a  battle royal at the end eh?


Well, I'm tired... I want to keep going but i can't lmao


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes! at the end a battle royal, or ofcourse the team battle thing..then it would be different...but we have to see how Zetta turns things out


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol, Toucan Sam, just noticed that. Any ways, new post coming.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Yes! at the end a battle royal, or ofcourse the team battle thing..then it would be different...but we have to see how Zetta turns things out



Are you considering having the entire tourney with two man teams or the final/semi final round like that? Because if it is the first option maybe host two tournaments. But than again, it makes things less neat.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe in pairs, that would still mean 13 battles.

While solo it would mean uhh...around 24 or 25 battles....


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Maybe in pairs, that would still mean 13 battles.
> 
> While solo it would mean uhh...around 24 or 25 battles....



Least it leads to more battles and thus more RPing.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

yes, are you staying online. I could post you a grid I made...lol in PAINT dumdumdum..


btw Kiba...That rule isn't made for anything...you're breaking the rules now...badboy, Zetta punish him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> btw Kiba...That rule isn't made for anything...you're breaking the rules now...badboy, Zetta punish him.



Huh? I thought it was enter at your own risk? Ooops, I don't wana be punished


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

well it was a in-rp sort of thing so that the characters wouldn't wander around the island, I mean...who knows what we have in store for you in the different areas.......


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Huh? I thought it was enter at your own risk? Ooops, I don't wana be punished



Do you want Steel Jack to throw you into a volcano?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Do you want Steel Jack to throw you into a volcano?



Hm...sounds pretty interesting. I wonder if it's even a real volcano


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hm...sounds pretty interesting. I wonder if it's even a real volcano



<__<                      
>____>


You saw nothing!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2008)

Annie vs Von Croix will be epic.X3

Please make it happen Zetta.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie vs Von Croix will be epic.X3
> 
> Please make it happen Zetta.



*rigging tables as we speak?*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2008)

lol, "Every nobleman needs a monocle," good one MrChubz.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

btw...De D. Dee has now the power of haxx?

he can shut off people their voices, here things coming, can blow up things from far distance? lol...wtf...he is a monster...plus his swordchucks are going at a massive speed?!...Man...Zorokiller sure won't like this...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

I really don't understand Dee's power. Or rather, it's wrong. Something loses it's bond when a sound hits a specific tone, not when blasted by a lot of sound waves.

Humans for instance can shatter glass because we can reach the appropriate tone with our voices.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

Important. Zorokiller just showed me the matches he made and I'm looking forward to some of them.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 11, 2008)

We'll just announce them on turn eh? not all in one go...it will be more fun that way..the element of suprise! hehe..


btw going to sleep now, you should as well Zetta


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

It's 4.25 AM! I could go AAAAAALLLL night!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> It's 4.25 AM! I could go AAAAAALLLL night!



Wow, we have a 6 hour time differance lol


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I really don't understand Dee's power. Or rather, it's wrong. Something loses it's bond when a sound hits a specific tone, not when blasted by a lot of sound waves.
> 
> Humans for instance can shatter glass because we can reach the appropriate tone with our voices.



Glass also shatters when it vibrates too much. Trust me, I've done it before.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Joseph has a sixth sense for food...


too bad he missed his shot at a giant Onigiri.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

lol...oh well...

Now...Everyone has finally arrived^_^

Only Steel Jack (Zetta) have to give the kick of signal


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Kama is still on his way to the hot springs


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

that's some agile swift ninja!


Now it's only left to wonder who is where on the grid!



And ofcourse today is bounty day!! Yahoo~!!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> that's some agile swift ninja!
> 
> 
> Now it's only left to wonder who is where on the grid!
> ...


I'm fighting the panda, aren't i?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

nope....You got the odd draw and have to wait the first round...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> nope....You got the odd draw and have to wait the first round...



Hmm....

Should i be happy or sad?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

Both options you might have to face you can probably handle with Joseph...So it isn't really something to worry about...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Both options you might have to face you can probably handle with Joseph...So it isn't really something to worry about...



Then Joseph shall feast the entire first round.

He's got to do something


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

oh well...people have the chance to meet each other now before the actual event starts...I guess the kick off signal will be tonight with a speech from Steel Jack.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

I wanted joseph to meet up with the other gunners, Mostly cause i felt it fit.

Kama is just roaming where his Ninja instincts take him


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

well now you can post again!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Eh, I don't know what to do with Kama, But i got some plans for the Thousand hand pirates


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

As of this moment yadayadayada bounty. You know the drill by now.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> As of this moment yadayadayada bounty. You know the drill by now.



you are reading over the events of the past week and issueing bounties based on the actions of the crews


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 12, 2008)

BOUNTIES


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

as he sings booze, I imagine him skipping into the bar like an idiot.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 12, 2008)

So is Infinity Island just like any other populated island?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

nope...it has some staff members for the event.

but no people like civilians


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

*By Order of the Marine HQ*

The following bounties have been issued to these pirates.

*Flame-haired Zetta:* 22.500.000 Belli
Killing and maiming of a marine squad and their captain, the theft of over 100 million belli in stolen goods, fighting in public, swindeling, impersonating a noble, stealing a Gallion, being a Pirate Captain and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor. Led a attack of killing the innocent hard-working citizens of Whiskey Peak. Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Attacking Marble Island

*Gunner Rodgers:* 20.500.000 Belli
Attacking Marines, besting the 1000 hand pirates, causing commotion in a small city and being a Pirate Captain.Leading the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg.

*Gun-genius Annie:* 18.500.000 Belli
Wanted for numerous crimes. Attacking Marine Base G3

*Whipmaster Hawkins:* 15.000.000 Belli
Beating Marines, fighting in public, stealing a Gallion; being part of a pirate crew and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.
Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice.Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Attacking Marble Island.

*Quick-Blades Bolt:* 15.000.000 Belli
Fighting Marines, being part of a pirate crew, besting the 1000 hand pirates and causing commotion.Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg.

*Reaper Collaart:* 12.000.000 Belli
Robbing a village, commanding a high number of pirates, being a Pirate Captain and destroying a Marine ship.Wrecking the base of Bliss Kingdom after a short captivity on the island. Attacking Marines

*Onigiriman Zorokiller:* 10.000.000 Belli
Attack on a Marine soldier, fighting in public, being part of a pirate crew,stealing a Gallion, besting peacekeeper West and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.

*De D. Dee The Noble Pirate:* 8.500.000 Belli
His nobleness has apparently nullified a 3 500 000 Belli bounty.
Pretending to be a noble. his original records have been reinvoked. Fighting high-ranking marines. Beating up Marines.

*Danziker the Red Monkey: *8.500.000 Belli
Attacking several ships.Assaulting Captain Thomson and killing several marines. Taking down the Gold Fist Pirates. Beating up powerful bounty hunters.

*Lady Zooey Blade:* 6.000.000 Belli
Attacking a noble in public and escaping the Marines. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.

*Gunblade Arkins:* 6.000.000 Belli
Being captain of the Hyperion Pirates. Attacking Marine Base G3. Marine traitor.

*Winking Tabitha*: 6.000.000 Belli
Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.

*Hana The Fist:* 5.500.000 Belli
Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon egg.

*Clemens the Mirror:* 5.500.000 Belli
Taking down Marine Base G3. Attacking Marine Base G3.

*Traitor Steel Fist Garrick:* 5.000.000 Belli
Taking down Marine Base G3. Attacking Marine Base G3.

*Traitor Tew:* 5.000.000 Belli
Killing marines and treason against the world goverment have given him a bounty of 5 000 000 on his head before, he has been reported to be seen with the con-artist pirate De D. Dee.

*Traitor Henry Tudor:* 5.000.000 Belli
Traitor Marine.

*Hammer De’Gall:* 5.000.000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and beating and mugging several civilians
Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel. Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg.

*Tsurugi The Blade:* 4.000.000 Belli
Being part of the 1000 Hand Pirates

*Belle du Sagittarri:* 4.000.000 Belli
Being a part of a pirate crew and being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel. Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon egg

*Krillon Jackheart:* 4.000.000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and killing several bounty hunters.
Caused a jailbreak at the Bliss Kingdom, and wrecking the base.
Traitor Marine. Beating up pirates and marines. Assasinating a magistrate. Taking down a marine base.

*Deadly Merman Kai:* 3.000.000 Belli
Attacking Marble Island.

*Dante Achino: *1.500.000 Belli
Escaping Marine custody

*Zarakira of the Night:* 1.000.000 Belli
Public fighting and beating of peacekeepers.

*Pirate Crew Tally*
*Awesome Sauce Pirates:* 62.500.000 Belli
*The Jolly Rodgers:* 58.500.000 Belli
*Hyperion Pirates:* 35.000.000
*Collaart Pirates: *16.000.000 Belli
*Dee Pirates:* 13.500.000 Belli

*Extremely special notice:* It has come to our attention that a band of revolutionaries named the Phoenix Alliance has been rallying support and persuading allies to join them. These rogues should be treated with utmost hostillity and any and all leads to their capture shall be rewarded by the World Government.

The Marine HQ would like to remind that these bounties represent the threat these pirates pose to the World Government and are influenced only by events that were witnessed by or reported to the Marines. Their actually threat possibly higher but we cannot be certain if it was not reported.

Any dispute to these bounties should be sent through Personal Mail (OOC: PM me) to Magistrate Dickenson (OOC: Zetta) with reasons why and evidence.

All civilians, Marines and Pirates have recieved these bounty posters and are either currently being delivered and shall be recieved momentarily or found when you return to your ship (OOC: RP your character's reactions).

That is all. 

OOC: If you want a different name on your bounty, PM me. Also,feel free to rep your magistrate for his hard work.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta's personal thoughts: Holy crap, when did the Jolly Rodger's nearly double their total bounty? I checked my math twice just to be sure.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

wow...

We are worth a lot...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> wow...
> 
> We are worth a lot...



If you take 1 belli to be worth 1 yen, then your crew is worth about... 600 000 dollars.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> If you take 1 belli to be worth 1 yen, then your crew is worth about... 600 000 dollars.



Nice.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 12, 2008)

Man, we're awesome.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Stop gaining on us goddamit!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

Just wait when Mercury, Usagi and Croix get their bounty!! muhaha

Anyway...Tsurugi has been stuck on his bounty since the first bounty day...but oh well he is with the Shinkigen Kishi.

Kido has no bounty but he is a bounty hunter with a interesting bountyhead travelling with him.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Tsurugi needs to own some bitches.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 12, 2008)

Eventually, we'll surpass the Awesome Sauce Pirates!  MWAHAHAHA!

But expect Kama to have a Sanji-like experience with bounties due to his ninja skills.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

Annie the kid her profile doesn't link well on the first page 

Can you relink it Zetta?
Here.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Eventually, we'll surpass the Awesome Sauce Pirates!  MWAHAHAHA!
> 
> But expect Kama to have a Sanji-like experience with bounties due to his ninja skills.



Kama: "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!?"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Was a problem with several links, I fixed it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Just to share, my favorite One Piece AMV maker just made one of Usopp vs Perona.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc4pMeNAOnE&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Jul 12, 2008)

Sooyoung's Profile


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Name:* Sooyoung

*Age:* 19

*Current Location:* Grand Line drifting on ship

*Appearance:* Sooyoung has long black hair, and dark brown eyes.  She's a little-below-average height.  She also has very long legs, and a good figure.  She wears a halter top and a pair of jeans.

*Personality:* Neutral Good.  Sooyoung laughs at jokes really easily.  She really likes to eat and can sing fairly well.  Sooyoung is in love with Paegun secretly.  He's completely oblivious.

*Bio/History:* Sooyoung comes from the same island as Paegun.  She was one of the only friends that Paegun ever had.  When they were younger Sooyoung and Paegun made a promise that they would see each other again.  When Paegun left Sooyoung became a waitress at her father's restaurant.  Soon her Aunt sent her mail about the tournament and one of the name's that popped up made her excited.  She left as soon as she could.

*Crew:* Paegun

*Boat:* Large Fishing Boat

*Job/Occupation:* None

*Weapons:* Sooyoung has a jian.  The jian has a phoenix design on the guard and the scabbard has many phoenix designs.  The scabbard also has the phoenix's talons at the top so when the sword is in the scabbard, the guard and the talons form a full phoenix.  The blade of the jian has a slight red tint to it.

*Items:* Her jian, , clothes, and whatever else she has in her bag.

*Moves: *
First Technique: Flare Slash-Sooyoung's jian heats up and she slashes at her opponent.  When she hits an opponents skin, the blade will cut the skin but it's immediately closed because of the heat.

Fifth Technique: Flare Drive- Sooyoung's jian heats up again but this time it looks as if there's a wave of fire.  After Sooyoung pierces her opponents chest.

*Bounty:* None

*Devil Fruit:* None

Color: Magenta.




New character introduced, I couldn't help revealing her.  I was getting tired of her sitting back in South Blue.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

I see...She can't participate though I think, the matches are already made up.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I see...She can't participate though I think, the matches are already made up.



It's cool.  She doesn't fight, yet.  She's going to learn to after the tournament, when she joins the Collaarts.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta, You can do the Zetta Joseph meeting, i don't know what you want to say to him, and you can pretty much guess how he would react lmao

"Who are you..?"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Well that was pointless.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 12, 2008)

Are the hot springs co-ed?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Well that was pointless.



Joseph is just fun to use when meeting new people


----------



## koguryo (Jul 12, 2008)

Whoever's at the hot springs can use my character.  I'm going to bed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

koguryo said:


> Whoever's at the hot springs can use my character.  I'm going to bed.



That'd be me  or kama to be more exact.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 12, 2008)

Silly Kama, wearing a mask in the hot springs.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Party at the hot springs


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

Why does everyone wanna eat me~nuuuu...

Anyway...Hmm...Just to state that people can't have been whole their life at Infinity Island, maybe the last couple of years since they came there.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Why does everyone wanna eat me~nuuuu...



you are a giant ball of rice deliciousness. What did you expect?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 12, 2008)

This time I made sure found Zorokiller. He shall be in my stomach soon.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 12, 2008)

So many people are at the Hot Springs


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

I'mma coming! Nyu ~

Edit: ah,ninjas, what can't they explain?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 12, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So many people are at the Hot Springs



Hot Springs are the cool kids' hang-out.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

lmao, Man De and Joseph are fun


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, everyone is all over the place. I need to wake up and meet some people


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

Everything is going pretty hectic.

Time for some structure and strictness in the name of Steel Jack..


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 12, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> lmao, Man De and Joseph are fun



We had a Luffy and Teach arguing over pie moment. Classic.

Edit: Might as well enter the hot springs.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Steel Jack speech time and then we'll announce the first match.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

ARGh....TEW...can't explore the whole island...since it's off-limit...ARGHHHHHHH

people read!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Steel Jack speech time and then we'll announce the first match.



Of course, it starts as soon as I have to leave.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> ARGh....TEW...can't explore the whole island...since it's off-limit...ARGHHHHHHH
> 
> people read!



I fixed it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

don't worry you aren't in the first match


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> don't worry you aren't in the first match



Ok good, I still have some time, maybe I'll get to hear Steel Jack's speech.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

lmao...

overgrown metal bastard.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

For those of you who are slow on the uptake, the square that is slightly elevated is Joseph.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm going to analyze the fighters..let's see who has best chances of winning..


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> For those of you who are slow on the uptake, the square that is slightly elevated is Joseph.



Damn he's got alot of free time eh?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Damn he's got alot of free time eh?



7 matches worth. I don't have to do anything for the next 3 matches. Just stand around and comment. 

But don't worry, one of your crew is in the next match. So you won't be bored.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

because of all the rain currently here I don't have to work...that's what you get when you work at a restaurant...people don't go sit outside when it raining like hell.


so had enough time to make the chart and such

ok just looked at both characters.

I think Krillon has to try hard...Garrick is like "Hulk-smash!" and Krillon is just like using knives and has a devil fruit to understand things, but the problem is there is nothing to understand from Garrick his fighting he's a brawler.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Least you're earning cash, I can't go outside due to a flue...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

question: 

how will the fights go down?

each write their own, or Slow battle post by post?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> question:
> 
> how will the fights go down?
> 
> each write their own, or Slow battle post by post?



Well, if you wanna try to do damage, you have to wait for someone else to reply but if they dodge, you can easily make it flashy. You can of course hit them during your posts but don't have them weakening quickly. The battle is quoted on RP, not on power. It's entirely possible that Belle for instance beats everyone because you made awesome posts. Also remember that in One Piece, everyone can tank TONS of punishment so don't worry about hitting someone, they'll be able to handle it. Pull everything you have and make it a beautiful fight. 

If you own both the characters, then you get to write everything solo and decide the winner yourself.

I'll judge any fight I'm not in and if I'm in it, I'll let Zorokiller decide. If the unthinkable happens and we fight eachother then we'll ask for a third party volunteer.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

sounds good, only now we have a match up with two people who are both offline eh? lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Well, if you wanna try to do damage, you have to wait for someone else to reply but if they dodge, you can easily make it flashy. You can of course hit them during your posts but don't have them weakening quickly. The battle is quoted on RP, not on power. It's entirely possible that Belle for instance beats everyone because you made awesome posts. Also remember that in One Piece, everyone can tank TONS of punishment so don't worry about hitting someone, they'll be able to handle it. Pull everything you have and make it a beautiful fight.
> 
> If you own both the characters, then you get to write everything solo and decide the winner yourself.
> 
> I'll judge any fight I'm not in and if I'm in it, I'll let Zorokiller decide. If the unthinkable happens and we fight eachother then we'll ask for a third party volunteer.



Ah i see, sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> sounds good, only now we have a match up with two people who are both offline eh? lol



Then we'll have to wait.  Can't do anything about that.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

finally, the bloody nine is here...so he can do a decent Kido and Tudor


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 12, 2008)

Oi not so fast. I still have to catch up on like 50 posts (shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit! what have you lot been doing ?) but yeah i promise i will get something up by at least tomorrow evening.

Edit; unless ofcourse you guys wanna give me a quick summary of whats happened so far.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

some shit happened, everyone got a invitation to Infinity Island to participate in a tournament.

Last time you posted you saw Tew in Partie island, you wanted to recruit him. I continued for you. Since they moved on I made it so that Kido overheard De D. Dee and Tew going to Infinity island, they decided to follow them since a lot of bounties gather there.

you just have to search up my posts. I made a few posts for Kido and Tudor.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Basicly it's a tournament. Your guys are participating.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

wonder when the next fight will be up. 

So fucking hot... can't sleep...

guess that's good. been sleeping during the day lately. Man i love summer... But hate that my job requires weird sleep habbits...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 12, 2008)

when this one started, and ended? lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> when this one started, and ended? lol


which was the joke


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> wonder when the next fight will be up.
> 
> So fucking hot... can't sleep...
> 
> guess that's good. been sleeping during the day lately. Man i love summer... But hate that my job requires weird sleep habbits...



Summer has fucked up my sleeping habits. I stay up till 5 AM and wake up at 2PM...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Summer has fucked up my sleeping habits. I stay up till 5 AM and wake up at 2PM...



That was normal for me 


edit-

all right, I'm out folks! later, be back in 8-12 hours, depending on if the heat kills me in my sleep or not


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 12, 2008)

Who's Zane Garrick? I looked at the character list but I can't find him there.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 12, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Who's Zane Garrick? I looked at the character list but I can't find him there.



 here ya go


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 12, 2008)

It was the Lt. Commander thing that threw me off.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, this is highly unusual. S4L hasn't come on. He's supposed to be near your timezone...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

that sleep didn't last long


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 12, 2008)

Stupid heat!  /shakes fist


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2008)

hahaha, Joseph and Breeze XD


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Summer has fucked up my sleeping habits. I stay up till 5 AM and wake up at 2PM...



At least you *have* sleeping habits. I have kinda hit the point where sleep and wakefulness have blurred into one confusing entity. 



Zetta said:


> Basicly it's a tournament. Your guys are participating.



Really ? I looked at the invite list but only Tudor was invited - nobody knows about kido and even at the tournament he is wearing a disguise. Or am i entering him as part of Tudor's crew ? 

Are Barlow,Knight and Zaid entering ?

Ohh and im up to date with everything (the rping has really improved now that there is a prize on the line) - i reckon Kama vs kido (i'm gonna have to come up with a new name for him in this tournament, say....Abor) would be an awesome fight.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

I was just thinking, does the OPverse even have giant TV Screens?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I was just thinking, does the OPverse even have giant TV Screens?




movie 6


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

Not necessarily cannon, but I'll except it


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

the wait is killing me.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 13, 2008)

Name: 
Daichi Etsuko

Age:
15

Starting Location: Where you start. People in the same crew start at the same place.

Appearance: 


Personality: 
Lawful Neutral

Bio/History: What has your character done and who is he currently. The more indepth the better. Explain also your reason for pirating/being a marine.

Crew: Give the name and short description of your crew. People who are part of the same crew will start together and new crewmates can join at the captain's discretion. The number of crewmates also defines your boat.
Marines have squads instead of crew and the same things apply to them.

Try and form crews before we start in this thread and then edit your character template with the correct info. It'll be more fun that way.

Boat: What boat you have. Marine always have a Marine HQ version of a boat. this This will help you decide. Yet again, be reasonable. Don't grab a massive Galleon if there's only two of you.

Also describe how it looks and what special mods it has. Be reasonable here.

Marines can also have their ride pimped at Enies Lobby and Marijoa.

Job/Occupation: Pirate/Marine

Weapons: Choose your weapon and fighting style. Try to be original.

Items: items your character currently has.

Moves: Your moves including name and effect

Bounty: Bounties get issued every saturday and will be raised according to your actions.

Devil Fruit: If you have it, explain what it does. Remember that you'll start of with the fruit in it's basic form. Remember it took Luffy 3 arcs before he perfected his Gomu Gomu no Gatling.

Color: What color dialog you will be using in the RP so its easy to distinguish the different RP'ers in there.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

I think Gomu has some editing to do...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

lol yes...and Bloody Nine, read my posts damnit!!

omg...
Kido is there since he went with Tudor, he has been accepted to the tournament and is particapeting as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

so. this tournament is going to be LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG aint it?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

well it depends, when it are matches involving you, sloth, zetta or me...it will be fairly quick since we are like the most active...and normally strawhat4life is pretty active as well...

so it depends


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> well it depends, when it are matches involving you, sloth, zetta or me...it will be fairly quick since we are like the most active...and normally strawhat4life is pretty active as well...
> 
> so it depends



i want my crew to fight each other at some point ; ;


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i want my crew to fight each other at some point ; ;



Twould be a battle of the ages.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 13, 2008)

Strawhat4life better show up soon...


----------



## koguryo (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh yeah Zetta is my second character approved?  I don't want to use her again until I make sure she is.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow I missed all the fun. Anyway I posted my contribution to the match.

Edit: I'll be occupied for the majority of the day so that's gonna be my only contribution to the match. Anyway have at it DarthSauron.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

koguryo said:


> Oh yeah Zetta is my second character approved?  I don't want to use her again until I make sure she is.



Yeah, she was. Can you link it again for a sec? I need to to edit Krillon's bounty. I missed a feat or two...


----------



## koguryo (Jul 13, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yeah, she was. Can you link it again for a sec? I need to to edit Krillon's bounty. I missed a feat or two...



Here ya go
 here ya go


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 13, 2008)

I made Krillon win because Strawhat4life has several tournament characters, while i only have one.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I made Krillon win because Strawhat4life has several tournament characters, while i only have one.



You need to reread the rules. It doesn't matter who wins, it's how good you RP the fight.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

Extra note: You are welcome to end the fight but you will recieve points on how well you RPed compared to S4L.

If S4L recieves more points than you, then Garrick still wins. I haven't read any of the fight so I have no idea how both of you have done.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You need to reread the rules. It doesn't matter who wins, it's how good you RP the fight.



Can you link the rules again, I forgot where they were...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

*Scroll back 2 pages no jutsu*

Shazzam!

Link removed


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

Facepalm no Jutsu



For some reason, I thought it was much further back.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 13, 2008)

I meant fight fight, i know about the RP thing.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

So you want to be recieve points on what you RPed now?

If you say yes, I'll go check it out and start giving points. S4L will be allowed to make one more post if he wishes to get more points unless his current post already wins.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 13, 2008)

His post probably did win .  But sure, start checking points.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

It was closer than you think. Your RP style isn't bad per se, but you need to work on your spacing.

Garrick wins, but you still did a good job.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

Plottwist *DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN*


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

O shi- 
Looks like I shouldn't have gotten Bryan drunk!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

wait, which one is clemens again


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 13, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> O shi-
> Looks like I shouldn't have gotten Bryan drunk!



Maybe he can be a drunken fighter, like Rock Lee. It'll get you some points in comedy.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Maybe he can be a drunken fighter, like Rock Lee. It'll get you some points in comedy.



Actually i had planed for him to do that on partie island XD


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> wait, which one is clemens again



The Hyperion girl who has teleporting mirors. 

Oh and Mrchubz, you might wanna stay sober for the moment. Just a friendly piece of advice.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The Hyperion girl who has teleporting mirors.
> 
> Oh and Mrchubz, you might wanna stay sober for the moment. Just a friendly piece of advice.



I was thinking it was the mirror girl, but i wasn't 100% on it.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Actually i had planed for him to do that on partie island XD



Then I do good?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Then I do good?



he gets a little...


aggressive.... when he's drunk...


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 13, 2008)

Zetta: Am I supposed to stay in jail for the story or am I allowed to break out?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I'm off to bed.  Can't wait to read the battle when I get up, cuz if I don't...

/shakes fist


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, I'm off to bed.  Can't wait to read the battle when I get up, cuz if I don't...
> 
> /shakes fist



i'm really tired too what with the three hours of sleep i got last night T.T


Ok, I'm REALLY tired, i'm off to bed, If SH4L posts while i'm gone i'll continue when i wake up


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 13, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Zetta: Am I supposed to stay in jail for the story or am I allowed to break out?



I'd say stay in, because when there's enough people we could do one of tose mass prison breaks where all of the prisoners work together to get out then kill the warden.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> I'd say stay in, because when there's enough people we could do one of tose mass prison breaks where all of the prisoners work together to get out then kill the warden.



I was expecting all of the losers to be in there and then it would be up to the winner to beat the warden or get us out. A huge jail break would be fun too. This is good, because now if I lose there is still something exciting atleast 

Edit: And I can't wait for this fight, it will be full of lulz


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Zetta: Am I supposed to stay in jail for the story or am I allowed to break out?



It'll be easier to stay in. Since after every match, the loser gets thrown in with ya.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

yep losers get prisoned.

anyway

WTF finally done with work, going to catch up to the rp.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh wow, just noticed the bounties are up  One thing about mine, seems some stuff isn't there like my fight with the pirate. Is that because no one cares about Pirate vs Pirate fights?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

I guess so lol..


anyway new chart


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh wow, just noticed the bounties are up  One thing about mine, seems some stuff isn't there like my fight with the pirate. Is that because no one cares about Pirate vs Pirate fights?



Depends on what fight. You can't expect the marines to take any pirate scuffle as threatening. It depends on the pirate and blah blah.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

Totally agree. the blah blah did it...

Argh..New fight GOGOGO I wanna see next fight


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Depends on what fight. You can't expect the marines to take any pirate scuffle as threatening. It depends on the pirate and blah blah.



Eh, I made it a straight up fight like all of Luffy's in EB. Not sure how else to make it. And you guys are right, I wana' see a drunken guy with giant hammers fight!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

A miracle must happen, since Clemens has the odds in favour

While not drunk it was hard enough against the mirror girl, but now he is drunk plus he has a disadvantages in devil fruit powers.

but I guess if he lands some hits on her he could win.


----------



## megaD (Jul 13, 2008)

ok im all done with my oc 
http://darkness-s.com


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't believe your RP style will succeed...

Kira! Uhh..Kuroka! [/L]

Yes Zetta-taichou this man is a dupe.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

First of all.

Those pictures gave it away, the photobucket album of Kuroka, those drawings, are also stolen from two different artists since the name reveals that as well...

Busted you duping, no good rp-ing ahou! (or am I now cruel?)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

megaD said:


> ok im all done with my oc
> http://darkness-s.com



Don't ask me why, but I've seen this profile somewhere before...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

Wiper said:
			
		

> Reject!



I'll let my main man Wiper do the talking then I suppose.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 13, 2008)

We also could report him and get him a ban now...

Ban or gtfo! (and never come back)


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 13, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Bloody Nine, read my posts damnit!!
> omg...
> Kido is there since he went with Tudor, he has been accepted to the tournament and is particapeting as well.



Bahh you mis-understood me. Kido's name isn't mentioned on the invite letter- just Tudors. It wouldn't even make sense for Kido to be mentioned because he has no bounty and no one has heard his name.

But i have compensated by saying he will fight as part of Tudor's "crew".

As for the dupe - i reckon you should give him another chance zetta. The guy has obviously put in a hell of a lot of work into his oc and he writes decently enough. Its the plot and characters and (most of all) LENGTH of story that he has trouble with.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 13, 2008)

Guess it can't hurt. I'll add him but he can't join the tourny for obvious reasons.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone want to be Evey? I need some company because Krillon is locked up in jail .


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> A miracle must happen, since Clemens has the odds in favour
> 
> While not drunk it was hard enough against the mirror girl, but now he is drunk plus he has a disadvantages in devil fruit powers.
> 
> but I guess if he lands some hits on her he could win.



Well like Zetta said, Winning in the RP fight doesn't actually mean you win.

I figure even drunk, though he is at the disadvantage, There is always Hammer top/Hammer tornado/Hammer smasher/Hammer spinner 

He has a few Offensive/Defensive.

so, he's not exactly at the biggest disadvantage even when fighting a DF user 

plus, he's got that massive Physical strength going for him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2008)

Hm, I also didn't get any credit for breaking out a pirate out of a Commodore's ship and then escaping him. Pretty much all I did all week  

Also, Clemens looks like one hard opponent, especially for someone who really only has Physical Strength.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hm, I also didn't get any credit for breaking out a pirate out of a Commodore's ship and then escaping him. Pretty much all I did all week
> 
> Also, Clemens looks like one hard opponent, especially for someone who really only has Physical Strength.



true, The dagger thing could be problematic, but its hard to hit a man who's wobbling and stumbling about (hence the drunken fist style )


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is Clemens profile...

*Name:* Beverly “Bev” Clemens
*Age:* 21
*Appearance:* Stands 5 foot 2. Long red hair tied into a pony tail, bright green eyes (her eyes glow when she activates her DF). Used to wear a standard marine uniform with a cap but now that she is, “no longer” a Marine, she wears a regular t-shirt and jeans but her clothing is always different from day to day.
*Personality:* Lawful Neutral. Respects the rules and authority but if she sees something she thinks is wrong she will do something about it. Hates it when people underestimate her just because she's a woman.
*Bio/Personality:* Led a rather privileged background due to her family owning a successful trading business with operations all over the world. Beverly's parents coddled  her as a child and taught her that “proper ladies” should always act in a certain way and that she was above the common people. Resenting her parents and hating it that she was treated differently, Beverly rebelled against her family. When she was 16, to get even with her parents, Clemens stole an important package that  her father was delivering to a mysterious scientist. It turned out to be a strange fruit and Clemens took a bite out of it just to spite her father but she had no idea it was a Devil Fruit. Eventually Beverly ran away from home and joined the Marines at age 18 to prove to herself that she wasn't just a spoiled rich kid.
*Crew:* The Hyperion Pirates.
*Ship:* The Draco Hunter. A large Pirate frigate.
*Occupation:* Undercover Marine/”Pirate”
*Weapons:* Two large Daggers. As well as various throwing knives. Very proficient close quarters combatant, especially with edged weapons. She also carries a revolver.
*Devil Fruit:* Mirror Mirror Fruit. Allows her to create Mirrors on any surface even in the air, for teleportation and reflecting attacks. Clemens can travel through the mirrors as well as transport objects and other people through them. The mirrors create copy images of anything that travel through them so in other words if Clemens stabs through one mirror with her dagger if she has two other mirrors open then two identical hands will stab through them as well. Any attack will warp through the mirrors at Clemens will.

Clemens is currently only at a basic level with her DF power and using it to much can drain her energy significantly, even fatally.

*Color:* Magenta


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, I was curious exactly how her DF worked, that sure clears things up


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

looks like bryan's going to be using some of those tools from his belt.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2008)

Infichi could you post the link for Bryan's profile 'cause its not working on the front page.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes. Very.....Very.... slowly...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2008)

Sooooo, you guys haven't found each other yet huh


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Sooooo, you guys haven't found each other yet huh




Its a massive snowy tundra and Bryan is mostly white


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep my bets on Clemens. Though infichi might still win it with a sharp jab of humour.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2008)

I see that Clemens has some new fans lol.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratulations Bolt and Kama, You have just won a first class trip into the ninth level of hell


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Congratulations Bolt and Kama, You have just one a first class trip into the ninth level of hell



I'll just stand back and watch...


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh shi-

/runs


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Oh shi-
> 
> /runs



speaking like Bryan has messed with my mind T.T had to correct the "one" to "won"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh things are getting interesting, seems he has sobered up


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh things are getting interesting, seems he has sobered up



Typical reaction when you told to give up on your dream.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Typical reaction when you told to give up on your dream.



Makes sense, Dreams>>>Booze


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Makes sense, Dreams>>>Booze



In OP your dream is worth more then your life.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> In OP your dream is worth more then your life.



Ah ok, Dreams>>>Booze>Life


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ah ok, Dreams>>>Booze>Life



you know whats funny?



Damn people like to read the OP stuff


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy shit! I had no idea so many people checked these threads out. I tried to get the people in the Avatar thread to change their RP style to more of the one here. Pretty sure they ignored me...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm glad that I don't have to RP against this person because I'd get stomped...


St. Jimmy said:


> Wait, I Hear Something *Stops*
> *Takes Out Throwing Knives*
> *Stops*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'm glad that I don't have to RP against this person because I'd get stomped...



Figures, he's the leader of it too


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahahahahaha! Clemens caught me offguard with that move.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Hahahahahaha! Clemens caught me offguard with that move.



You know Zetta, she actually has good distance from Bryan, and he tried smashing the mirrors... 


didn't work


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Did you try smashing them from the sides? That's what I would do. 

Goddamit, why must you people make this so hard... Epic boobs versus touching moment from Bryan... this one will be close.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Did you try smashing them from the sides? That's what I would do.
> 
> Goddamit, why must you people make this so hard... Epic boobs versus touching moment from Bryan... this one will be close.



you forgot swimming in the Snow


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Extra points for a perfect snow backstroke.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Sidenote:



St. Jimmy said:


> *Walking*.....



Holy crap, that Avatar RP is kicking ass!

Ya know, if half your RP is people in OOC asking where they are and what the fuck is happening, you know something is wrong.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah...tried to help them but they replied Ok and then in the same post wrote "walking"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

That was a fun fight, Filled with Drama and Hilarity.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I might sign up for the Avatar RP thread. Its still a great idea but they just don't know how to execute it properly. We should do a hostile takeover.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I think I might sign up for the Avatar RP thread. Its still a great idea but they just don't know how to execute it properly. We should do a hostile takeover.



Let's do it! I don't know much about the Avatar world, but enough to do better than them... 

And good RP guys, very exciting for a first round match


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

It was VERY close. Clemens won by 1 point.

Also why can't I shake the feeling that we're the ones keeping this section alive...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2008)

Let me guess Ecstasy Punch by a nose. Good match Infichi. If Bryan wasn't drunk he would have won for sure.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

some how, I knew Clemens would win


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Let me guess Ecstasy Punch by a nose.



While the Ecstasy punch was a factor, Bryan's drunken lollings made up for it.

Also, just so you know, since Garrick and Clemens won, they have to fight the first fight in round 2


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> While the Ecstasy punch was a factor, Bryan's drunken lollings made up for it.
> 
> Also, just so you know, since Garrick and Clemens won, they have to fight the first fight in round 2



Excellent. Much needed drama for the Hyperion Pirates.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyway, you guys can relax for now.

InfIchi, your next fight is 5 fights from now. And S4L, your next fight is 6 fights from now.

I'm also gonna spoil something and reveal round 1 ends with Kai versus Arkins. Just because I enjoyed that fight so much.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> While the Ecstasy punch was a factor, Bryan's drunken lollings made up for it.



Ah, Drunking Lollings.

I just figured Clemens drama was really well done and her attacks were excellent.



> Also, just so you know, since Garrick and Clemens won, they have to fight the first fight in round 2



Sweeet.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like a few people are getting suspicious/pissed about the escorts off the island.  Also good fight you two.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Anyway, you guys can relax for now.
> 
> InfIchi, your next fight is 5 fights from now.


oh man i hope its Kama.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Excellent. Much needed drama for the Hyperion Pirates.



Oh and if Annie and Arkins both win twice, they get to fight eachother. Annie's first match is against Croix though...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> oh man i hope its Kama.



*checks* No, it's Hana. Kama fights 7 matches from now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2008)

koguryo said:


> Looks like a few people are getting suspicious/pissed about the escorts off the island.  Also good fight you two.



Prison Break.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

If you're suspicious, you're welcome to snoop around and guess but 3 warnings.

1. Outside of the city, the place is crawling with armed attendants and not the fun kind.
2. Steel Jack knows and you're welcome to talk to him but I doubt he'll talk. He's not very happy about the whole situation himself.
3. Only I and Zorokiller know the truth.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

SH4L, bribing Zetta with boobies?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Nah, you'll be getting no more info from me. Atleast not in this thread.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> If you're suspicious, you're welcome to snoop around and guess but 3 warnings.
> 
> 1. Outside of the city, the place is crawling with armed attendants and not the fun kind.
> 2. Steel Jack knows and you're welcome to talk to him but I doubt he'll talk. He's not very happy about the whole situation himself.
> ...



cunning marine ploy?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

That jail cell is gona' get crowded really fast at this rate.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> That jail cell is gona' get crowded really fast at this rate.



It's bigger than you think and it's a jailblock. 

As for the marines...who knows? They might be involved, they might not be. 

If you want another hint, you'll have to wait untill Mercury fights, he discovered something interesting. Either scan the things he's done on the island carefully or wait.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> It's bigger than you think and it's a jailblock.
> 
> As for the marines...who knows? They might be involved, they might not be.
> 
> If you want another hint, you'll have to wait untill Mercury fights, he discovered something interesting. Either scan the things he's done on the island carefully or wait.



Hm, that's quite a few pages back. I'll take a look if I can find it. These mystery tournaments.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

It all makes sense... in the end it will atleast.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

ZoroKiller vs De...


I feel the lulz coming.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't tell me that one wasn't planned


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

...*runs away*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> If you want another hint, you'll have to wait untill Mercury fights, he discovered something interesting. Either scan the things he's done on the island carefully or wait.



Ok, I think I figured some shit out. Guess I'll have to wait and see if I'm right.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

so where's Zorokiller at?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> so where's Zorokiller at?



That's.... a good question.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Tell ya guys what, over the course of the tournament more hints will be given. PM me your best guess before we state it outright and the closest one gets a million belli bounty increase to a character of their choice.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

just for lulz


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 14, 2008)

I am HERE ta-daa

anyway can't do the fight really, I have like a half hour left till work, and then gotta work for the whole day...so gotta wait for tonight.

damn Zetta, spoiling all match ups? lol...anyway Zorokiller versus De wasn't planned I randomly picked...and some interesting matches came up like that^_^


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, I don't spoil a lot. Just a small sneak preview. Bryan versus Clemens was really nice, they deserved something small.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 14, 2008)

well then...off to work...The fight has to wait then, since Zorokiller has some advanced moves he is going to show.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 14, 2008)

When do I get to fight?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

NEVAR! 

Nah, after this, in three more fights.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> NEVAR!
> 
> Nah, after this, in three more fights.



Wait...

does that mean, if he wins, he fights Joseph? or is my math wrong?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Wait...
> 
> does that mean, if he wins, he fights Joseph? or is my math wrong?



I think he means the fifth fight, which means that Joseph has to win too.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I think he means the fifth fight, which means that Joseph has to win too.



After this one, In three more fights, would put Bolt just under Joseph's name on the list.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> After this one, In three more fights, would put Bolt just under Joseph's name on the list.



Oh you're right, I didn't see the after this one part.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Wait...
> 
> does that mean, if he wins, he fights Joseph? or is my math wrong?



Your math is wrong, that's all I'm saying. No more spoilers.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Your math is wrong, that's all I'm saying. No more spoilers.



So before Joseph then?

After this one, then 3 more, would place him just past Joseph.

Unless you meant, he would be the third fight, That would place him Just before Joseph.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

*covers ear and goes LALALALALALA*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

No ones going to the bar anymore...

guess people don't want to end up like bryan


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Well Zetta is unconscious due to lose blood.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 14, 2008)

I was hoping for my location to be mountains. Then all I'd need to do is think of a way to start an avalanche without killing myself. Oh well, I'm just gonna' need to eat me an onigiri.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep great fight guys. 

Anyhow Zetta two questions.

Are Barlow Knight and Zaid also entering the tourney ?

Did i do good in my recent post or am i gonna have to edit ?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

just for the lulz and for peoples information.

Unlike garp, Nekomaru doesn't weak a mask and he also doesn't have a Df...

He's just a guy with a cat head.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Yep great fight guys.
> 
> Anyhow Zetta two questions.
> 
> ...



*checks match list.* I only see Kido and Tudor listed in fights.

As for your post. Kojiro could possibly say that, he should know what's happening.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 14, 2008)

Aaaaah...Zetta the spoilers are hurting me! lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Samantha is so busted


----------



## Zetta (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok ok, I'm shutting up now.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry guys, I can´t RP right now, please let me properly finish my part of the fight tomorrow (which means like...in 10 hours...) 

I´m not at home right now and soon I won´t have internet at all, so I can´t make the post...

I´ll bust some moves when I get back.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ken's profile_ 



Name: Ken Gensan

Age: 25

Current Location: Grand Line

Appearance: Never gave one did I? Damn.

Tall man, 6'0. Black hair tied back, one bang hangs down in the front. His body is toned, not too muscular. Currently he is shirtless and wears black and white prison pants and no shoes. 

Personality: lawful evil. Doesn’t listen to his superiors often and only follows orders that will aid with his own goals.

He is often Calm and Calculating, But when it comes to certain things he Is wild and uncontrollable
He hates pirates the most and even hates some marines because they are no better then pirates.. 

Bio/History: When he was just a child his entire town was destroyed by pirates. He would have died too if not for a marine who came just in time to save his life. He worked hard in order to become a marine, Only joining in order to get at the pirates and exact revenge. When he first joined, He had made many enemies, The most notable being When he was 20 he was promoted to captain, at 21 he was ordered to infiltrate an infamous pirate crew and take them down from the inside.

Most notable rivalry is with Zane Garrick. 

Crew: Currently Himself and Samantha Thompson.

Boat: A crappy fishing boat.

Job/Occupation: Currently None.

Weapons His fists and a pistol:

Items: Currently none

Moves: Combat moves, quick punches, Punch storms etc. etc.

Color:This.






*Spoiler*: _Sam's profile_ 



Name: Samantha Thompson

Age: 20

Current Location: Grand line

Appearance: 5'6, She is currently wearing a dark blue tanktop with blue tights and white shorts. She has long dark dark green hair.(looks black) and her eyes change from Dark blue to Dark green. On her feet she has brown sandals.

Personality: A bit of a lawful neutral, she does what she is ordered to by Ken because she respects and admires his strength. Secretly she wants to be a pirate but never told ken. She has a mischievous side to her, As seen when she breaks Ken out of jail. She will fight hard for whatever she believes in.

Bio/History: A girl from a very poor family in the north blue. For most of her life she had to sell random wares on the street. One day she had enough and decided to find a better way to live. She became a marine in order to get enough money for her family. But she always longed for Freedom. She feels like the marine life has become a box to her, A box she wants to cut herself out of.

While in marine training, She excelled at Sharpshooting. Soon picking up her custom Giant Crossbow. 

Crew:    Currently, Just ken.

Boat Crappy fishing boat/:

Job/Occupation: Currently none.

Weapons: A massive crossbow, its about three feet in length and holds a small katana inside of it. Pressing a button on the left will release the blade. The bolts she uses are made to explode on contact.

Items: A crossbow and exploding bolts. 

Moves: Basic Sword fighting/Combat moves.

Color: This.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, well if I have nothing else to do I guess I'll do some stuff with my marine-

Name: Commodore Samuel Coates

Age: 32

Current Location: Grand Line

Appearance: 

Very tall, 6"9ish. Messy brown hair, hasn't been combed or washed in years. He is suprisingly muscular despite his laziness. Currently he is shirtless and wears black and white prison pants and no shoes. He has 5 o' clock shadow, a white jacket that says marines on the back in kanji but it is covered in stains for various alcoholic drinks. He also has a red sleeveless shirt under it, and black pants and white boots.

Personality: Lawful Neutral. Respects the marines and enjoys keeping the peace but does not do more than is required. He is very lazy and usually drunk.

Bio/History: Unknown.

Crew: A few marines as well as his assistant Miu.

Boat: Marine Galleon.

Job/Occupation: Marine

Weapons His fists and a small knife that he keeps strapped to his pants.

Items: A small knife.

Devil Fruit: Ketsueki-Ketsueki Fruit, or the Blood Blood fruit. It allows the user to control the power of his blood and use it as a weapon.

Moves: Various attacks using his Devil Fruit.

Color: Dark Red


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

ok well i'm out of here guys, peace


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> As for your post. Kojiro could possibly say that, he should know what's happening.





Zorokiller said:


> Aaaaah...Zetta the spoilers are hurting me! lol







Zetta said:


> Ok ok, I'm shutting up now.




:rofl


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Let's do the Onigiri chant!

Oni! *arms start to twist and ben moving like an octopus*
Giri! *Legs grow and shrink*

ONIGIRI!*A pile of onigiri fall from the sky.* YEAH!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

What...the....hell?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> What...the....hell?




i've been reading alot of Bobobo.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

ah! that explains it


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> ah! that explains it



you should have guessed from the sig


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

Well yes, I recognized it from jump ultimate stars...but...That series freaks me out...I don't know, I guess it isn't my thing


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well yes, I recognized it from jump ultimate stars...but...That series freaks me out...I don't know, I guess it isn't my thing



its so damn random lmao


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

I want the match to be round up so I can announce next one...lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I want the match to be round up so I can announce next one...lol


gotta wait for chubz to get on T.T

so far its been full of lulz and awesome


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

or Zetta has to pick one now, since maybe the final action was a final attack from both of them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> or Zetta has to pick one now, since maybe the final action was a final attack from both of them.


hmm... i suppose you have a point.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

ok updated Zorokiller profile with the Katsuobushi Umami Giri and Umeboshi shougehika.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, so my internet is back.

Let's see what you two cooked up.

Also, Bobobo set?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Ok, so my internet is back.
> 
> Let's see what you two cooked up.
> 
> Also, Bobobo set?



Don patch playing the Guitar


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 15, 2008)

When is this fight going to finish!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyway, you both had ample time for the match, actually, I think this is the longest match we've had yet...

I'll go make my decission. It's...hard.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

uhm...darthsauron...that V guy owned that B-ranked shinkigen kishi a little too easy I mean...he got hit by one knife and he killed himself? I would rate that guy as D and perhaps maybe as a C...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, so I finished the fight with Dee and Zorokiller working together to escape certain death.


Also, for those wondering, I'm currently eating my patented Yakiboshi Onigiri, which is an onigiri with chicken and mayonaise centre.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

cool new techniques hehe

So when is the final conclusion? so when steel jack announces the next one


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Basicly when I reread the whole fight, gimme 5 minutes.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

And for now, I lose my epic judging powers.

Atleast Dee gained magical onigiri ones.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

Onigiriman carved in you are epic
Wow I expected somehow that De would have won...phew..

Anyway, new chart.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

It was a good fight, quite close.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> uhm...darthsauron...that V guy owned that B-ranked shinkigen kishi a little too easy I mean...he got hit by one knife and he killed himself? I would rate that guy as D and perhaps maybe as a C...



Yeah I know, I'll change it. It was going to be longer, but I shortened it because I wanted V to meet Samantha and Ken.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

so which Tew is this?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

Raptor Kamina

But I believe that mr chubz does his character now?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

so.. 

what happens if Zorokiller and Zetta face off


----------



## koguryo (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope my fight either comes up soon or is close to last because I have College Orientation soon, so I'll be gone for a while.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 15, 2008)

That means I'll have to RP as Sooyoung, Koguryo, and Krillon.  I am going to be very lonely .


----------



## koguryo (Jul 15, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> That means I'll have to RP as Sooyoung, Koguryo, and Krillon.  I am going to be very lonely .



Well I leave early Saturday, like 12:00 a.m. here, then I'm gone for five days so hopefully the tourny will still be going and my match wouldn't have come up yet.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 15, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> so..
> 
> what happens if Zorokiller and Zetta face off



A 3rd Party Judge.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> A 3rd Party Judge.



actually i meant battle wise. not judging wise...


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 15, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> actually i meant battle wise. not judging wise...



 Um, err.... A 3rd Party Judge.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Um, err.... A 3rd Party Judge.



the plot ninja is not amused


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess I'm RPing Tew until the Tournament is over, oor when VT wants to RP some more.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

all that trouble. and he just realized... he doesn't like onigiri... lmao


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Raiteihou translates as Thunder Emperor's Cannon for those of you wondering.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

you know...

if i end up fighting Zetta, I'm going to have to reveal some of Promethia's secrets


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

You'dd need to win 3 fights and so would I.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You'dd need to win 3 fights and so would I.



that's why i said if


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought the raitouthingy was from that girl from Bleach who came crashing down the sky, you know the one with one arm Shiba something.

Anyway. Now I have to judge this soon eh?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I thought the raitouthingy was from that girl from Bleach who came crashing down the sky, you know the one with one arm Shiba something.
> 
> Anyway. Now I have to judge this soon eh?



Kuukaku Shiba


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

ah very similar...I remember being pissed at the time that the scene was altered.


but anyway..I don't like naruto and bleach anymore so it doesn't matter lol...it wasted it's potentional both series.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> ah very similar...I remember being pissed at the time that the scene was altered.
> 
> 
> but anyway..I don't like naruto and bleach anymore so it doesn't matter lol...it wasted it's potentional both series.



for naruto i will agree, Bleach i disagree


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know how bleach continued on so long with the 5 chapters plot, 100 chapters nothing, 5 chapters plot...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I don't know how bleach continued on so long with the 5 chapters plot, 100 chapters nothing, 5 chapters plot...



Plot is the story being told


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

I rather enjoyed Stark coming in and saying: "Yeah, i'm gonna fuck up the entire HM arc, gg"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I rather enjoyed Stark coming in and saying: "Yeah, i'm gonna fuck up the entire HM arc, gg"



So, how long till my next fight now?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

two i guess


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> two i guess



just... trying to find a way to pass time lol...


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to post SH4L. 

And Zetta -  that was a stroke of genius. You let them fight for a while then YOU wrap up the fight AND decide and it all works out brilliantly. I like it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

omgomgomg...Explotions yay!! ftw

fighting outside the battle field=awesome.

Man I want to wrap up this fight, but Zetta told me too wait (although the standard has been. Introduction, Introduction, Fight, Fight...Or did we have only 1 fight so far..let me recheck)

Edit: My bad, Chubz only did 1 post.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Fine, I'll end it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

OMGOMG...Zetta what are you planning to do?! o_O

Don't kill yourself!!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> omgomgomg...Explotions yay!! ftw
> 
> fighting outside the battle field=awesome.



Even cooler when your blowing shit up merely as a distraction.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> OMGOMG...Zetta what are you planning to do?! o_O
> 
> Don't kill yourself!!



Ultimate anticlimax?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

I still have one more new move which I'm saving for Zorokiller should I win.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

yea you did. the difference in skill, techniques, devil fruit power made it too big gap between the two.

Anyway...Next round up


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2008)

This next fight should be interesting. I wonder what new tricks Tsurugi has learned.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

So Zorokiller versus Kiba Inuzuka?

You're both online so this shouldn't take very long.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I won't be on much longer but I'm sure I can get some good stuff in while I'm on. I need to take another look at Tsurugi. And I gota' stay outa' that jail!

Edit: The link to Tsurugi's profile isn't working, can I get another link?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

-Maya-


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 15, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Well I won't be on much longer but I'm sure I can get some good stuff in while I'm on. I need to take another look at Tsurugi. And I gota' stay outa' that jail!



We have poker now .


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

Kiba, the ball is in your court now...I'm still keeping my tricks up my sleeve.

But didn't like...Tew recover very quick? he just got there and now already pounding on De...while you know..he just lost consciousness in the last fight after being hit dead-on by the combo of Zetta.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Zorokiller, I just remembered that James saw Tsurugi attack the Jolly Rodgers in Partie Island, that will give me a slight edge...maybe.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 15, 2008)

Everything that isn't a real fight is all for fun.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Kiba, the ball is in your court now...I'm still keeping my tricks up my sleeve.
> 
> But didn't like...Tew recover very quick? he just got there and now already pounding on De...while you know..he just lost consciousness in the last fight after being hit dead-on by the combo of Zetta.



He woke up when he heard the word "poker".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2008)

I notice that the convo is way past 100 pages already. Soon maybe we should think about making a new convo, just to make it easier to keep track of stuff and also attract new members. 

It's kinda intimidating seeing all these posts and wanting to join but being lost amid all the accumulated stuff. Just a suggestion.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 15, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I notice that the convo is way past 100 pages already. Soon maybe we should think about making a new convo, just to make it easier to keep track of stuff and also attract new members.
> 
> It's kinda intimidating seeing all these posts and wanting to join but being lost amid all the accumulated stuff. Just a suggestion.



I think the other thread should simply be a sign up thread, with this one being the OOC thread.  It would make it a lot easier to keep track of things.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Kiba, the ball is in your court now...I'm still keeping my tricks up my sleeve.



Alright then, but I have to warn you, you're not the only one with tricks up your sleeves


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I think the other thread should simply be a sign up thread, with this one being the OOC thread.  It would make it a lot easier to keep track of things.



That's an even better idea.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2008)

well i'm outa here folks peace!

(almost back to a normal sleep schedule woo!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

Hm, haven't heard from Zorokiller, I would make another scene but I don't want to block him out from his chance of fighting and I don't know exactly what other moves he has really


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 16, 2008)

LoL - raise you four pebbles!

Yeah - nice idea starting a new thread - and maybe a quick (very quick) summary - from every crew- about what's happened so far. It would be cool to get more players.

Infichi - yesterday i slept at 12. Can you believe that! 12! Like a normal person - and i woke up at 8. I feel refreshed!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Who needs sleep when you have insomnia!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll have a talk with Murasex about it. The original plan was to indeed have a signup thread seperate from the convo thread but she said all RPs only get two threads for starters.

I think we deserve a third thread considering we're keeping the forum pretty much alive.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 16, 2008)

Heh I read through some of the RP and damn Zetta I like how you portray me. I kinda laughed a bit at it but in a good way.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

One more reply and we'll have 1,000 posts in the RP thread!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Heh I read through some of the RP and damn Zetta I like how you portray me. I kinda laughed a bit at it but in a good way.



You're in it?


Oh yeah, we changed the name of one of the Godai Kishi to be Aethos


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

the deadly game...


of UNO!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Uno can break a man. 

Also, cake for everyone!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Uno can break a man.
> 
> Also, cake for everyone!



woo!

so who's going to play tudor?

Also, lucky for bolt he trained with Belle eh?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Indeed. I think Bloody Nine is Tudor for the moment. Unless Apoo feels like coming back.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

Next we have six people in jail, so we can play russian roulette!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

But do we have a gun? Maybe Jack will come in and toss you guys a monopoly game.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Name:*Black Jack

*Age:*24

*Current Location:*Infinity Island

*Appearance:*Black Jack wears black trousers and shoes.In his upper body wears a white T-shirt and a black cloak open in front.He has short silver spiked hair.His eyes are dark blue in the color of the deep ocean.He has also a tattoo of a black dragon in his right arm and a deep scar in his chest
*
Personality:* Neutral.Well he is a serious man and can be really cruel with his enemies.He cares only for his friends .He has a sence of humor and is very confident about himself.He often plays with his enemies before he takes the fight seriously.He may be friendly but he prefers to stay alone.He lives for fighting with strong enemies and will battle until the end.He keeps his best moves for the end.His spirit makes him powerfull and can even stay concious even if he loses huge amounts of blood.So, he can be a good person but doesn't even care about the people he doesn't know.You can't feel safe with him if he is not your friend.
*
Bio/History:*Black Jack was born in an Island in East Blue sea.His parents died from an illness that hurts the heart and an old man took him to his house.Black Jack learned the secrets of martial arts and was very good in using a katana.Well the old man named Jorek, saw something special in that boy and decided to give him a powerfull sword that he had in a golden box in his house.It was a shiny black katana that could cut almost any matterial.Well, Black Jack continued to train hard because he wanted to be capable and proud of having that sword.One day some pirates came to the island and attacked to the peasants.Jorek went to see what is going on and as Jack was trying to stop him a bullet smashed his brain in fron of Jack's eyes.That moment Black Jack promised to himself that he will be the best and will revenge his death.He run with his katana to the ship of the pirates and hided there.He looked around and see a box.He opened it and inside it found a strange fruit.He was clever and didn't ate it but he put it inside his bag.He took the ship of the pirates and set sail alone.After 10 years he found an island but because he had the ship of the pirates the marines arrested him and put him in prison.Nobody knows what happened to him fron that day.
*
Crew:* He has not crew .If someone offers him to join his nakama maybe he will accept
*
Boat:*He has a small simple boat waiting for him when he will get out of the prison
*
Job/Occupation:*Pirate
*
Weapons:*It is a katana named Yamato with a gold handle and a shiny black blade that can cut almost any matterial.He uses his own technique known as Yamato Style.

*Moves:**Yamato Style moves:*
_Silver Blade:_Black Jack moves his katana at very high-speeds and strength sending out sharp shiny blue 'air blades' that cut slice objects andcause damage to oppenents.
_1minute stand:_He just pass aside his opponent with his sword and after 1 minute the opponent takes a deep cut in his chest and make him die from bleeding in 1 hour if he doesn't heal his wound immedietly
_Extreme Bleeding:_He takes an offensive stance and run at extreme speed towards his enemy, before he even moves, and slashes his chest in a straight line with his katana
_Blade Fury:_He just waits for his opponent to attack first and catch him open.With a perfectly and fast move he slashes him in a cross shape at vital for him points.
_Tiger blade:_This is the attack that uses only to cut hard matterials like iron.He focuses all his strength and spirit to his blade and attacks with one move.
*Revolver moves:*
_Deadly bullet:_After he use his extreme speed technique he stays hiden behind the enemy and shoots with his gun at a vital points of the enemy's body.
*Other moves:*
_Extreme Speed:_He moves at high speeds making him nearly invicible and able to attack from behind

*Items:*He has an old black bag and in there has a Knife,an old silver revolver gun and some other items for healing his wounds.

*Bounty:* None yet

*Devil Fruit*:He has an unknown for him yet devil fruit but he keeps it in his old bag and has not eaten it yet
*
Color:* Blue


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Too strong. No one currently has rokushiki and your sword is too strong as well. Check some other character templates for examples of current power level.

Also, everyone is currently on Infinity Island for the tournament. You can't enter it since the fights have already been made up.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

man i fixed it.I think that it is ok now.I dont think that i have any overpowered move.I don't even have powers of devil fruits man.Well tel me a good place to start since you told that i can't enter that time in the tournament.


And even if i don't enter tell me plz the rules about battling with an other rp player


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Just use logic... what rules?

Just don't start oneshotting everyone.

I'm allowing you for now. As for where you can start, everyone is on Infinity Island so start there if you wanna meet people.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for accepting me man.Well i will start from there thanks.


Won't you add me to the list?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not adding anyone for the moment, I'm talking with Murasex so we can get another seperate thread for signups.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

oh ok but if you do a new one you will add me ok?


Hey man i made my first post in the rpg.Look it. Is it ok?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, I just got negged by St Jimmy because I negged him about one of his "............." posts.  I actually gave him some nice constructive criticism too.  His reasoning for it was "lol Luminary Vs Honorable Bastion Of The Truth"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll rep you (even though my rep sucks ) to help you get back on track.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey Sloth i am in.I made my first post too.Look at it.Is it ok?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

I... really don't understand what's going on in that post.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay, newcomers are always welcome.  And you're miles ahead of other people who shall not be named.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Guys why you are most of you in the prison?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Guys why you are most of you in the prison?



So we can play cards . We're there because we lost the the fight .


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ohh in the tournament right?

Man an important question for me.Well since you battle with real players how you lose or win a fight.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Its currently a mystery why everyone is put in jail when they lose.

oooooooWEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOoooooo


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Ohh in the tournament right?
> 
> Man an important question for me.Well since you battle with real players how you lose or win a fight.



Judged on how well you RP the fight


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ohh then it is great.
Congratulation to Zetta about this great rpg


Guys does anyone wants to make a nakama with me?And fight for our dreams together


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Its currently a mystery why everyone is put in jail when they lose.
> 
> oooooooWEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOoooooo



Oh shit, you brought in Mentok?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh and I just did a quick calc.

St Jimmy has a reppower of 143
Mine is 282. 

I neg for more than he can rep.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Oh shit, you brought in Mentok?



Mentok, THE MIND TAKER!!!

ooooWEEEEEEEOOOoooooo

Lol, in b4 someone RPs him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

sloth you gonna start anytime soon


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

sloth: Go. Fight. Win. Soon. Please. Need. New. Game. In. Jail.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, for some reason, I didn't even realize it was my turn.  I usually wait for Zorokiller to put up that chart of his 

I'm on it now.

/hero pose


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyway, Predator isn't half bad for a new guy. Good job.

As for the guys in prison, you're welcome to try and escape but your kinda in a seastone cell, guarded by tons of strong guards and with Steel Jack prowling around. If I were you, I'dd wait for more reinforcements.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Anyway, Predator isn't half bad for a new guy. Good job.
> 
> As for the guys in prison, you're welcome to try and escape but your kinda in a seastone cell, guarded by tons of strong guards and with Steel Jack prowling around. If I were you, I'dd wait for more reinforcements.



it's got to have a weak point somewhere


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> it's got to have a weak point somewhere



/turns doorknob, opens cage.

SUCCESS!


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> it's got to have a weak point somewhere



. I wonder who could find that...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Try whatever you feel like. Maybe a combo or something will get you out. If I see something that works, the door will open.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

I had fun with that fruit


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope the Man who ate the Fail Fail Fruit doesn't end a sentence with "orange"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I hope the Man who ate the Fail Fail Fruit doesn't end a sentence with "orange"



Door hinge 

like i said.. bad rhymes...


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Door hinge



Thats what my brother says.  It blew my mind the first time.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I hope the Man who ate the Fail Fail Fruit doesn't end a sentence with "orange"



He could pull a Dr. Seuss !


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 16, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> sloth: Go. Fight. Win. Soon. Please. Need. New. Game. In. Jail.



I vote when the new looser comes, we play Egyptian Rat Screw.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> I vote when the new looser comes, we play Egyptian Rat Screw.



It's going to be Russian Roulette or monopoly.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol at Fail Fail no mi.

I actually wonder if the kuro kuro no mi makes you black.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Lol at Fail Fail no mi.



the best part is when he fights


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> I vote when the new looser comes, we play Egyptian Rat Screw.



I don't even want to know what that is... 

Well, I'm off for now, but I'll be back to, hopefully, end my battle


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

lol awesome guy with the rhymes.

anyway new chart, sorry to keep you waiting

BTW: Rep me too, I got hurt by st. Jimmy and need to get even at him!


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I don't even want to know what that is...
> 
> Well, I'm off for now, but I'll be back to, hopefully, end my battle



I looked it up on wikipedia . It doesn't sound as fun as russian roullete or monopoly.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

When all first battles have been fought, then will be the battle of Joseph versus the winner of next match after Bolt and Tudor


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> When all first battles have been fought, then will be the battle of Joseph versus the winner of next match after Bolt and Tudor



sweet, I skipped the first round and went directly to the first fight of the second round


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

*sigh* And another user of the ASP wins. This tournement is going to be a battle of three users at this rate...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *sigh* And another user of the ASP wins. This tournement is going to be a battle of three users at this rate...



Joseph will win.... maybe.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

*puts on Darth Vader mask*

Perhaps you feel you are being treated unfairly?


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Zetta what you mean with power (280 .....)???

Do we play with turns?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> *puts on Darth Vader mask*
> 
> Perhaps you feel you are being treated unfairly?



eh, the last two fights were going slow (like the first one) and had to be ended quicker.


i don't feel its unfair because you guys are good at RPing.


and losing by one point is much better then a land slide victory for the other side.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Joseph will win.... maybe.



Of course you will, everyone was too afraid to fight you in the first round so they gave you a pass


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Believe me, these things are harder to judge than first appears. Infact, I have yet to have a match that anyone has won in a landslide. 

But in this thing, all I can do is basicly read and say what looks best in appearance, woordchoice and story and grade it.

You could suggest I'm playing english teacher while I judge the fights. As for winning and losing, remember that in the end, what do you gain? Some textgoods. It's the fun you have on the way that's the true reward. Isn't that the morale of One Piece?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Hey Zetta what you mean with power (280 .....)???
> 
> Do we play with turns?



Nah, RP to your hearts content. With power, I mean rep power. Basicly, the longer you are here, the more post you've made and the more you've been repped will increase your rep power which you can use to help friends and punish enemies.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Believe me, these things are harder to judge than first appears. Infact, I have yet to have a match that anyone has won in a landslide.
> 
> But in this thing, all I can do is basicly read and say what looks best in appearance, woordchoice and story and grade it.
> 
> You could suggest I'm playing english teacher while I judge the fights. As for winning and losing, remember that in the end, what do you gain? Some textgoods. It's the fun you have on the way that's the true reward. Isn't that the morale of One Piece?



Well I've spent the last few days on Infinity Island to chill in the hot springs and have one post of fight, atleast now I get to play Uno though!


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh yes yes i know that.I just though that you mean for this rpg.So, i am good.

It would be nice if you could give me reputation


Guys do you grade the battles with how good is one at writing in English?


Do you want me to come and help you get free because i am already free.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

no you cannot free anyone, or you all have to be killed. 

Don't mess with tha plot!


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol calm down man.
And how someone can get be free?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

just so you guys know.



Joseph's hat basically looks like that, with the words "CAPTAIN" on the front


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

I am calm, I do it for the lolz

How do they get free? Well, when the grand finale begins...

yes Infichi, we know, Joseph is baka lol he's awesome!

Why are captains always fool in One Piece, Zetta has it's moments too, and Paegun is sometimes a fool too.

Only Arkins has been serious as of yet^_^


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

kk
It would be nice if you could give me reputation


Guys do you grade the battles with how good is one at writing in English?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

Not perse on the english department, make the text original, clear to read so use spacing.

and use the right colors to know what is going on. 
And use " " those thingies and such...blabla...as long as you don't do:
u instead you, gurl, rly, ".....", etc.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> just so you guys know.
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph's hat basically looks like that, with the words "CAPTAIN" on the front



Haha is he gona' wear that around from now on like Luffy's hat


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Write it clearly and it'll count for a lot.

Btw, anyone have any hints on my spacing? I'm not very good at story spacing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> ..............



Don't post like this 

...and you'll be fine Predator.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

Exactly lol...

or 

(OOC: he guys wanna brawl or wut?!)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, just get a good paragraph atleast in each post please.

Also how about we atleast attempt to escape after the first round, you know, when there are too many people to play poker with.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

xaxaxa ok man.

Hey guys that i started to play and i am out of prison is there anyone that will make me his nakama? lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> yes Infichi, we know, Joseph is baka lol he's awesome!
> 
> Why are captains always fool in One Piece, Zetta has it's moments too, and Paegun is sometimes a fool too.
> 
> Only Arkins has been serious as of yet^_^



he mostly does it because he finds it funny to make people angry


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

@Kiba you can attempt to break free ofcourse...**

@Predator are you east-european or russian? since they always laugh like xaxaxa on the internetz

@Infichi


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Guys one more important question for me again.
Well i see that in your dialogs you take other characters too from other persons i mean.Well tell me about it........



Lol i live in Greece


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

You can take actions for people if they agreed with it.

But you have to kinda know the personality of the character so you wouldn't go out of character with it.



@Infichi- Okay now you are pushing it, Joseph is now like a mentally handicapped kid lol.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

kk then i will study the personality of the most characters in here.

I hope to have a good time in this great rpg One Piece !!!!!!11


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I hope so as well^_^


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> @Infichi- Okay now you are pushing it, Joseph is now like a mentally handicapped kid lol.



you missed him looking at the katana and arguing about the dagger eh? 

he gets excited around Weapons. It's like me, When i see a explosion i cheer and get happy 

plus pistolie has been with him since he was a trainee, so its his treasure.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys who is out of the prison that can meet me and give some informations about the island.?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

maybe one of the weird birds can...

anyway when any of the Jolly Rodgers see me, you can approach Tsurugi if you want, I mean last time he fought against them at Partie island. They would probably don't like him that much.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys is there in Infinity Island a town with houses and civillians?

Infichi can i find you in that rock and talk to you?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Hey guys is there in Infinity Island a town with houses and civillians?



yeah there is, its pretty much where everyone hangs around



> Infichi can i find you in that rock and talk to you?




probably, i left it open so if anyone wanted to come by, they could.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh great i will come.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Haha, Bob the talking gun!


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Infichi it would be me that i shot your hat?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Infichi it would be me that i shot your hat?



it be SH4L that shot me hat.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

t saw it sorry


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

random fillers since the fight didn't start yet lol.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> random fillers since the fight didn't start yet lol.



desperately needed since it'll be another 6-8 before Sloths back


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

6-8 what?posts or days?lol


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

Years


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> 6-8 what?posts or days?lol



hours. about.

could be days


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

lol.
Zetta who is the new kid in their company?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> lol.
> Zetta who is the new kid in their accompany?



You're the new kid.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

.......

Take a wild guess.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

oh lol that's great guys you are the best.I just didn't expect to welcome me so fast in your dialogs.thanks


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

It always comes down to drinking with pirates.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

lol i think that's the hobby of that age.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Well Annie and Croix have some good drinking feats. One was able to outdrink several guys and have a firefight later while Croix spent the last 10 years doing nothing else.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Well Annie and Croix have some good drinking feats. One was able to outdrink several guys and have a firefight later while Croix spent the last 10 years doing nothing else.



Joseph can handle his liquor, But it was a bad time to challenge him to a drinking match


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

hehehe Joseph starts to take the effects of drinking


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> hehehe Joseph starts to take the effects of drinking




actually, no, quite the opposite


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Why a bad time? Because of the Bryan thing?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Why a bad time? Because of the Bryan thing?



Joseph just ate a lot of food and drank a bunch of Cola 

going to take longer for the Alcohol to take effect


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

ohh shit will he win?Just kidding...

Hey guys can you do me a favour.Because here the hour is 11.00 at night could you take my character's control but only for the scenes in the bar.Plz don't make him fool.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks i will return in the morning at about 11.00 at day again lol. Remember only for the scenes in the bar except is nessecary to continue it longer.If you leave from the bar just tell that he felt asleep.
Thanks for the help


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 16, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I looked it up on wikipedia . It doesn't sound as fun as russian roullete or monopoly.



Well, Russian Roulette is fun until your brains get blown out. And I didn't think we happened to have a monopoly board in a jail cell.

Oh, and Egyptian Rat Screw is the best game ever. Trust me, I'm in band and that's all band kids do is play cards.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Well, Russian Roulette is fun until your brains get blown out. And I didn't think we happened to have a monopoly board in a jail cell.
> 
> Oh, and Egyptian Rat Screw is the best game ever. Trust me, I'm in band and that's all band kids do is play cards.



Zetta said Steel Jack would bring in a monopoly board. Russian roulette is fun in One Piece, because your durability allows you to survive.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

Getting your brains blown out is a stretch even for OP durability.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Getting your brains blown out is a stretch even for OP durability.



Yeah, Velca is an example of how well a bullet to the head works.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Only if you're a rubberman.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Joseph is slowly gaining the edge you know


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Getting your brains blown out is a stretch even for OP durability.



When it's fun and games, you can be as durable as you want .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Joseph is slowly gaining the edge you know



Damn your bladder!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice ploy. Though is running away from two drunken gunners who were planning to have a shooting contest anyway really a good idea?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Nice ploy. Though is running away from two drunken gunners who were planning to have a shooting contest anyway really a good idea?



Better then staying 


besides. it was the pirate thing to do


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

That it was.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

counter measures are in order


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Time for plan "Blow everything the fuck up."


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

Joseph just


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Joseph just



Sweeet 



Zetta said:


> Time for plan "Blow everything the fuck up."



Time for counter plan-

Make a big mass of smoke and run like hell.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 16, 2008)

i go on a Civ4 binge and im totally lost ><.... wait how did Joesph hang a lampshade?

then again my and Jacobs current actions don't affect anyone else...yet

but hell I'm so lost i have to re-read this all from the TOP!... well at leasts its well written *grabs snacks- starts Itunes* time to read *sigh*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> i go on a Civ4 binge and im totally lost ><.... wait how did Joesph hang a lampshade?



"I feel like an old cartoon character"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a trope.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> i go on a Civ4 binge and im totally lost ><.... wait how did Joesph hang a lampshade?



Welcome back by the way.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww, ninja help? That's so unfair...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Awww, ninja help? That's so unfair...



Glue bullets, Exploding bullets, rockets and machine guns...


yet a ninja with a chain is unfair?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, because he's a ninja.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

ok so I'm here again...awesome things going on. drink contest and chasing. and awesome games in jail.

but the thing is...how did Black Jack have 400.000 belli? while he just came out of prison? ...


...


It isn't explained anywhere, and saying he picked it up from guards or something is retconning.


----------



## murasex (Jul 16, 2008)

About that pm, sorry but every RP is limited to only 2 threads. I suggest you organize more efficiently for people who are interested in signing up.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yup, because he's a ninja.



wait till he busts out the Ashiko


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> ok so I'm here again...awesome things going on. drink contest and chasing. and awesome games in jail.
> 
> but the thing is...how did Black Jack have 400.000 belli? while he just came out of prison? ...
> 
> ...



Just let it slide, not as if it matters since Joseph stole it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

murasex said:


> About that pm, sorry but every RP is limited to only 2 threads. I suggest you organize more efficiently for people who are interested in signing up.



Easier said than done. We have nearly 34 characters and a convo thread of 2000+ posts. 

I mean, considering our size, you can hardly call us a normal RP. I think special arangments should be made when an RP reaches a size that's too big. We're constantly growing and there's no end in sight for the moment. Hell, the rules have been stripped to being as barebone as possible but there just isn't any more room for new profiles. And I can't magicly make a new post under the OP now can I?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Easier said than done. We have nearly 34 characters and a convo thread of 2000+ posts.
> 
> I mean, considering our size, you can hardly call us a normal RP. I think special arangments should be made when an RP reaches a size that's too big. We're constantly growing and there's no end in sight for the moment. Hell, the rules have been stripped to being as barebone as possible but there just isn't any more room for new profiles. And I can't magicly make a new post under the OP now can I?



if need be, Edit this post
Sasunaru or Sasusaku? Poll

And link it into the OP, This one can hold the Characters and bounties.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

We'll see, but demanding an RP that outstrips all the others in the forum by nearly 1000 posts to limit itself like this is kinda...

I mean, a seperate signup thread with the current OP and the character sheets moved would solve all problems we have. And it would take maybe 10 minutes of work. Hell, I could do it all myself with no mod help at all if it's just copying and pasting the OP with template and rules plus all current profiles. All I need is permission for one extra thread, which isn't really that much of stretch considering our size.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You're in it?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, we changed the name of one of the Godai Kishi to be Aethos



Yeah I was surprised too but the RP looks really cool all the same.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

What about we only use this thread for sign ups

and do in the rp just ((OOC: So wuts up, still brawling))

That would work


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'dd rather not. Not only would that make bounty day even more of a chore but it would make our RP look like the crossover RP...

@Aethos: Why the hell arn't you joining then?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

Crossover RP is my fav


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Crossover RP is my fav



I prefer Shinobi Showdown. "We'll start RPing soon." "OK." "kan i b jonin?""No fair. 
Wait til more people come."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

Where did Zorokiller come from lol?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Where did Zorokiller come from lol?



no idea he just kinda came in... destroyed some stuff and left lmao


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

Random appearance ftw!

Anyway I made a RP Crossover RP thread, I hope it gets accepted, we can have fun with that^_^


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

For you Avatar fans, I'm gonna start a good avatar thread. It'll be a test and I'll only be GMing it, not actively playing it. You can probably guess why. Still, you've proven you guys can handle a bit more freedom. I'll just be the EVER WATCHFUL EYE OF SAURO *cough* GMing over your shoulders.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

I started my own, you can be either Zanketsune, St. Jimmy, Chambertwist, dashing flames ,diedera666, kuroka.

But anyway, I hope it gets accepted


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

It will either be epic lulz or rejected. I think the latter.

But seriously, do we want to turn this forum into a spamfest? I mean, Reznor can just delete the forum and there we go...


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 16, 2008)

Ummm this might be a noobish question but are you guts still accepting people to play?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't want it to become a spamfest, I want to make a statement that the crap that is sprouting around this part of the forum is terrible.

They should sort it out more, who cares if there are only a few threads, I choose quality of quantity.

And most of here has no sign of quality. They should be harsh and say, well go to the fanfiction section and write together on a fanfiction, don't RP since you lack the skills for it. Heck some of them aren't even trying to RP, but just discuss brawl in the actual RP thread.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Cursed panda said:


> Ummm this might be a noobish question but are you guts still accepting people to play?



If we weren't, I would have put a massive GTFO sign on the opening post.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok thanks like i said a noobish question so thanks for telling me i well post my char in a bit.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> For you Avatar fans, I'm gonna start a good avatar thread. It'll be a test and I'll only be GMing it, not actively playing it. You can probably guess why. Still, you've proven you guys can handle a bit more freedom. I'll just be the EVER WATCHFUL EYE OF SAURO *cough* GMing over your shoulders.



Zetta the benevolent dictator lol.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

I prefer the term Very Loose Tyrant. But hey, whatever floats your RPing boat. 

Anyway, you guys asked and I comply. I'm spending a good chuck of my NF in this subsection so I might as well do something to keep it alive.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

We need beer, explodes, and guns in jail damn it!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll get monopoly and like it!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You'll get monopoly and like it!



Fine...but I better get to be the race car


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

*maniacal laughter*

I took out the race car!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

I want to be the burnt toast.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

That doesn't even make sense! Or does it?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I'dd rather not. Not only would that make bounty day even more of a chore but it would make our RP look like the crossover RP...
> 
> @Aethos: Why the hell arn't you joining then?



lol I don't really roleplay much anymore. I lost interest in it long ago but that doesn't mean I'm not enjoying watching you guys.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Aethos said:


> lol I don't really roleplay much anymore. I lost interest in it long ago but that doesn't mean I'm not enjoying watching you guys.



What better time than the present to regain the interest?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 16, 2008)

Cause I'm a lazy bastard but I'll think about it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

You should. Anyway, special delivery for the jailbirds.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

RUSSIAN ROULETTE!!! Hell yeah!


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 16, 2008)

Name: Rai but he never uses it he goes by his nick name.

Nickname: Ace of clubs.

Age: 20

Starting Location: Uhhh i don't know teh island were every one else is i guess.

Appearance:    Ace wears black silk pants and i belt with a skull and cross bones on it. He also wears no shoes as he hates them he says there to expensive. He also normally has on a black long sleeve shirt. Hes eyes are green and has white short spiky hair his skin is wight. He has a large skull and cross bones tattoos. Also large fishing rod on his back

Personality: Lawful Evil. Doesn't care if he breaks teh law as he cheats alot at card games. He could do almost anything and shed no tear as he doesn't really care as long as he wins in what ever it is.

Bio/History:    Was born in a normal town on a small island. Hes father left for pirating as soon as he was born so his mother had to raise him. But at the age of 10 his mother was taken by marines because she had a large debt to themas she was token away she screamed "Bail me out son!" Later that day Rai checked him and his mothers apartment all he found was a deck of cards under a drawer. As he walked through town someone asked him to play cards for a little money as he looked like he had some he said sure and slipped 4 aces up his sleeve. The man he  said he only plays games were 4 aces wins. Rai won teh money and decided to do this for money. 

     Now he goes from town to town after that day cheating for money and does the same in every town. From that day has been given the name ace of clubs as he always plays the club first. The way he gets food is he fish's for it. He likes fish alot. Also a note he doesn't always win as he might be caught cheating and run.

Crew:None as of yet.

Boatne he pays for hes rides around right now.

Job/Occupationirate.

Weapons: Feet hands and a fishing rod.

items your character currently has: Fishing rod, cloths, 1,000 belli.

Moves:

Fishing rod snag: Casts his rod at his enemy And trys to drag them closer by hooking them.

Fishing rod bang: Throws his rod at them trying to pull them down.

Other then that he just uses his hands and feet to fight.

Devil Fruit:None.

Color:  purple 


Hope its oK


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

No bounty. Also, your grammar and punctuation need some work before I can accept it.

I'm not saying you can't have any spelling errors but nearly each of your sentences has one...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> *maniacal laughter*
> 
> I took out the race car!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

*takes the gun with one bullet and shoots himself*


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 16, 2008)

ok edited.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

who's going to play Bolt's opponent?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

Bloody Nine I believe.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Normally Bloody Nine.

Ok Cursed Panda, you're in on probation. I want to see some posts before I decide.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah sorry about that i forgot to use spell check any way what is going on right now?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, a lot of filler has happened during my absence.  Bloody Nine better show up soon though, I gots very important plans later today.

/shakes fist


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, Joseph, Annie and Croix just wrecked a good part of the island.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 16, 2008)

What island are we on and like what city so i can cheat in some games muhahaha.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Infinity Island.

Also, Bloody Nine, I see you lurking. Get ready to fight Bolt.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for telling me now to win in a card game muhahaha.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

Cursed panda said:


> Thanks for telling me now to win in a card game muhahaha.



the guys playing cards are in prison because they lost their match


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

I has an idea as to who gets the magazine .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you want, I can chuck ya in there with them.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 16, 2008)

Do it find a way to chuck me in it well be funny to cheat em all.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Also, Bloody Nine, I see you lurking. Get ready to fight Bolt.



He's probably trying to catch up.  I was only gone for 7ish hours, and rushed reading everything in 20 mins.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep been catching up - sorry guys.

Right decisions - i will defo post now and at least get Tudor to the arena but its 3 am now and my posts are gonna turn out like a cross between the shit and the crossover RP. I could just PM Apoo and see if he's willing to do it.

THough to be honest we are both on now Bolt and seeing as how we are in different time zones i doubt that's gonna happen frequently.

EDIT - Firstly Chubz , that song was awesome. Got any more jazz recs like it ?

Secondly - 1000! Posts!!!

Finally - i read four pages worth of writing in about 10 minutes- with no efforrt. In fact it was a pleasure ( that prison game shit is too funny). I reckon our RP is starting to become recklessly awesome.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm, this is a problem. If you want to do it, then feel free. In the end, winning or losing doesn't matter that much. So just do whatever you think is best.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Hmm, this is a problem. If you want to do it, then feel free. In the end, winning or losing doesn't matter that much. So just do whatever you think is best.



Foreshadowing I do detect from the Force.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

*Force Choke*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm off to bed guys, good luck sloth!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

So am I, it's 5 AM here. Good luck both of ya.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2008)

Paegun now has a cape


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 16, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Yep been catching up - sorry guys.
> 
> Right decisions - i will defo post now and at least get Tudor to the arena but its 3 am now and my posts are gonna turn out like a cross between the shit and the crossover RP. I could just PM Apoo and see if he's willing to do it.
> 
> ...



Just listen to anything that's Maynard Ferguson. The man's the king of Jazz. That particular tune, Manteca, is one of my favorites so I posted it. Just stay away from pretty much everything of his that has singing. You may enjoy Dizzy Gillespie too. All other Jazz I listen to is a different style, so I can't help you that much.

@ Cursed Panda:

Good luck cheating us when we're playing with pebbles and dust clouds. Also my guy ate them all (didn't type that) so it'll be even harder.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 16, 2008)

Sloth! 

Damn man. You left the ball in my court and to be honest i'm too exhausted to kick the match off in style. Its 4 am here and i'm off. I should be back in a couple of hours (say 12 ?) but Apoo might reply instead.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, someone has to do something soon, because I'm seeing the Dark Knight in 5 hours!


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 16, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, someone has to do something soon, because I'm seeing the Dark Knight in 5 hours!



I envy you more then Ninjas envy Pirates.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> I envy you more then Ninjas envy Pirates.



BWAHAHAHA!  Luckily for me, Hong Kong released it today.  Last time I checked, it comes out on Friday for the US.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> BWAHAHAHA!  Luckily for me, Hong Kong released it today.  Last time I checked, it comes out on Friday for the US.



Yep, as do most movies. Damn you're lucky...*goes and gets a ticket to Hong Kong*


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

And it came out on Wednesday in Australia (where I'm currently living).


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2008)

*Goes back in time a day and flies to Australia*


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

O SHI- 

HE GOTZ ARROWZ


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Bloody Nine better post something soon, because I want to make at least one more post before I leave...


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey all i am back again.Sloth tell me if it was a good movie when you return.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 17, 2008)

*Name*: Rivers "metal fingers"

*Age*: 21

*Starting Location*: The island everyone is on.  I couldn't find the name of the island in the RPing thread, would appreciate it if someone would let me know.

*Appearance*: Is 6 foot tall and weighs 200 pounds.  Has spiky black hair which length's are barely above the eyes with tan skin.  Wears tight dark blue jeans accompanied with a tight t-shirt that hug his body.  Has two gold tooth on the back top row of his tooth.  On his left arm his index and middle finger are made of metal.  Has two scars on his body, one is across his neck, and one that stretches from his belly to his chest.  Changes outfit frequently often wearing purple, orange, and bright colors.

*Personality*: Neutral.  Rivers isn't considered evil or good, usually works for whoever can pay him more or to return a favor.  Rivers lives by this motto, "In this world there is no good nor evil, only winners and losers", thus doing whatever it takes to win a fight disregarding honor.  Usually a cheerful man who jokes and takes it easy.  A vice of Rivers is that he loves to show off, if you fight him in front of a crowd he's much more inclined to "put on a show", than to fight you seriously.  However if there is no audience, Rivers would unleash his "uglier" side that he doesn't want people to see.

*Bio/History: * Originally from a small, rich, and peaceful town located in the North Blue.  His father was a doctor and his mother reared him and his two brothers.  At the age of 15 he started wondering what he wanted to be when he grew up.  One night, he finally got his answer.  The fearsome pirate of the north blue, Franco and the scar faced pirate crew attacked his small town.  He hid in a ditch with his brothers, watching in fear as the pirates raped the women and slaughtered any resistance.  The pirates stayed in the town for the rest of the week cleaning the town with whatever they wanted gold, women, drugs, and even slaves.  Something happened to little Rivers that day, something very twisted in him awoken.  The very next day Rivers gathered a boat with two villagers to look for Franco.  Months went by at a time, but still no Franco, until after two years of searching, Rivers receive news that Franco is headed towards the grandline, and confronts Franco at Cocoyashi village.  It was there Rivers attacked his own two teammates and presented them as a gift to Franco, in return be included in Franco's crew.  The relationship between Franco and Rivers was short lived however, after three years, Rivers decided he was much too competent to follow orders from Franco, and committed mutiny.  Despite Rivers skills, the battle ended with Franco gutting Rivers open and leaving him to die in Alabasta.

*Crew*: None.

*Boat*: Generic looking propeller boat, very fast and surprisingly rugged.

*Job/Occupation*: Terrorist/Assassin until he can become pirate again.

*Weapons:* Carries a shotgun on his back. Index finger be activated to shoot bullets as well. A tiny pistol strapped to his right ankle, and a revolver on the right side of his waist.  A machete he carries around the left side of his waist, and a razor up his left sleeve.

*Moves:* 

Quickdraw- Like the name says, to pull out sheathed weapon first and initiate the first strike.  Rivers uses quick draw for both his revolver and his machete.  Rivers is so fast that he can draw his weapon and fully execute a normal attack in the blink of an eye.

Air Glide/jump - Stays/moves in the air for a very long time through a series of gliding and jumping techniques.  Very fast and confusing for enemies to fight against.

Swordplay- A series of rotation of his sword and tosses at high speed, often considered just a move to look cool, but River has developed enough speed, power, and perfection of this skill he can cut a man before he knows it.

Flash kick- A trick that involves Rivers footwork, appears to be gliding around the ground giving the opponent the illusion of false kicks, until user finally finds the right opportunity to do it.

Acid terror- his middle finger emits a spray that causes opponents to hallucinate.  The poison needs to either be eaten, inhaled, or sprayed on the eyes for the opponent to hallucinate.  The parasites in the poison will eat the victim upon contact of anywhere until there is nothing left of him.
Bounty: None.

*Devil Fruit*: None

*Color*: This color, Indigo


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I got to go now.  If you must, Zetta can judge the battle before I get back...

I really wanted another post too, I had some nice comedy coming 

BUT I'M SEEING THE DARK KNIGHT NOW, w00t!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, I got to go now.  If you must, Zetta can judge the battle before I get back...
> 
> I really wanted another post too, I had some nice comedy coming
> 
> BUT I'M SEEING THE DARK KNIGHT NOW, w00t!



Yep, my fight was very much like this. I was on, waiting for him to post, I left and when I came back I got owned by a giant blast lol. Luckily I don't think Tudor has any giant blasts at his disposal


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol lol lol.Too bad luck for you man


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm sorry Kiba...But think about, now you have some great games in prison!


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well will you post something new in the rp


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller just randomly appeared, I will continue with Tsurugi his story when Paegun Collaart is finally fighting, and Mercury around the time he fights...So I don't have much to do at the moment.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you have your own nakama?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

yes, I'm in the biggest crew currently, the awesome sauce pirates containing the characters

Zetta
Jim Hawkins
Zorokiller
Tabitha
Zooey
Von Croix
Kai
Mercury
Usagi


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

oh a big big family


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes yes it is...we're awesome like that.

Man I hope someone rounds up this fight so we can move on lol


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

i hope so too.

Man do you know about the Tourname battledome forum?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> yes, I'm in the biggest crew currently, the awesome sauce pirates containing the characters
> 
> Zetta
> Jim Hawkins
> ...



technically my crew is equal 


Except, Kiza is somewhere off at sea and not actually WITH the crew... BUT he said he'd join... so he's apart of us.. just not... with us... (figured he shouldn't come into play till the new world comes round you know? half giant, little over powered...)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

well then, we just get Tsurugi!


(not really but he is frickin powerfull)


Around the end of the great Shinkigen Kishi saga I will introduce a character that rapes even the Godai Kishi...And even the boss o_O oee~...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

You got a ninja! 

Also, updated the OP with the new chars.

Let's see what you cooked up during my hibernation.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh btw, please join my RP


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You got a ninja!
> 
> Also, updated the OP with the new chars.
> 
> Let's see what you cooked up during my hibernation.



we cooked up about five posts


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta you made a mistake in the list of RPers.
My user name is not black jack is Predator


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

*stomps face on table*

5 posts in 12 hours?

Also, am I missing some of the fight? I mean... is this all I have to judge because if it is, I might as well let Bolt win because he has the only real fight post...
@pred: lololololol fixed


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for fixing.

Who is the fucking powerfull Tsurigi?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

I am, well he was introduced as a member of the Thousand Hand Pirates, but evolved from that to a more important character having a past with Paegun Collaart, since he was a member of the crew his father was in.

Afterwards he pulled a Nico Robin and joined various crews and organizations to take the benefit from it, and currently that is the Shinkigen Kishi.

Oh and he almost got eaten by vicious seakings but got rescued by Desch one of the top 5 in the Shinkigen Kishi named the Godai Kishi.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, don't fuck with the Godai. They can use houses as weapons.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I am, well he was introduced as a member of the Thousand Hand Pirates, but evolved from that to a more important character having a past with Paegun Collaart, since he was a member of the crew his father was in.
> 
> Afterwards he pulled a Nico Robin and joined various crews and organizations to take the benefit from it, and currently that is the Shinkigen Kishi.
> 
> Oh and he almost got eaten by vicious seakings but got rescued by Desch one of the top 5 in the Shinkigen Kishi named the Godai Kishi.



the funny thing is the past you gave him was damn close to the one i gave him


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

and why it is not overpowering?You made this char?Oh guys help help


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Is that so? lol

that's awesome!  but I thought you were going to let Tsurugi get beaten along with Kuroi so I quickly took him over from there since I thought he had potentional, pure for the fact that his name was Tsurugi and that he was cocky.

And it isn't overpowering since he has antagonist to everyone.

I use Zorokiller for the true journey, but Tsurugi for the bloody encounters.

I could have made profile for every Shinkigen Kishi as well since most of them are above everyone strength as well, I made them but I didn't label them as my characters. They are used for story points.
But in that case it isn't overpowering myself, but overpowering characters which can be used in stories.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

who controls these powerfull characters???


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

K, I'm surprised that a counter attack hasn't been posted yet.

Anywho, The Dark Knight started out kinda slow, but a bit before the halfway point, it really picks up.  On top of that, some of it was filmed in Hong Kong


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Is that so? lol
> 
> that's awesome!  but I thought you were going to let Tsurugi get beaten along with Kuroi so I quickly took him over from there since I thought he had potentional, pure for the fact that his name was Tsurugi and that he was cocky.



it was going to be a near death type fight for bolt, then, like the are now, After ken betrays them they all go off on a stolen ship and work hard in order to exact revenge on the Jolly Rodgers. (Like i said, Kuroi is my buggy.)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

<----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Haha, all three of us posted at nearly the same time.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

O SHI-


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

will anyone tell me about these powerfull characters and who controls them and why some of you have more than 1 char???


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

You can make more than one character if you want


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Why there are those powerfull chars like Tsurugi and the other?And who controls them?Can i have one of the powerfull men too?lollollololol


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

IMO, having a powerful character is boring.  A character that needs to push himself each battle, now _that_ is fun.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Shinkigen Kishi has several ranks.

A-ranks are like the strongest and several have been shown so far

Saek, a fast, tanto using, shuriken throwing guy which has a devil fruit in his tanto which makes illusions

Kojiro, a really fast, skilled samurai using Nodachi sword (a really big katana like weapon)

Zephyrus, a guy using a trident which manipulates wind.

and then you have the top 5 named the Godai Kishi in which some have been revealed

Ophelia, using a devil fruit which can connect objects to make nunchuks out of them, it can be everything like even house-nunchuks.

And the rest of the four haven't shown anything as of yet, but Faye uses guns and was a mentor of Annie the Kid.


These people are made to give the Rpers a hard-time with them, they are not made for me too pwn your asses or anything.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 17, 2008)

Whenever my fight comes along, the cape's gonna be epic.  Plus there's gonna be bits of stolen dialogue from a popular anime character  then something awkward's gonna happen


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, you gonna pull a kamina?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Oh, you gonna pull a kamina?



Paegun's gonna try but it's gonna end horribly.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Guys do you want to post a One Piece tournament at Tournament Battledome thread.I think that is the turn of the 2nd tournament??



We don't have anything to do with that tournament.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Mercury gets this hat


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Guys you know if the 362 episode came out with eng subs?If yes, where??



seriously, this is OOC about the actual RP, don't go asking for episodes/battledome threads and such.

I find it quite annoying. there is a One Piece section for that.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Guys you know if the 362 episode came out with eng subs?If yes, where??



Ask in the OP forum. Also, 362 hasn't been subbed yet.

If it has nothing to do with RP, don't ask here. That's not the point of this thread.

@InfIchi: I'm sure he'll be happy as fuck.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Ask in the OP forum. Also, 362 hasn't been subbed yet.
> 
> If it has nothing to do with RP, don't ask here. That's not the point of this thread.
> 
> @InfIchi: I'm sure he'll be happy as fuck.



Well Mercury is going to be the BIG star anyway! YAHAHAHA!!

Soon bits will be revealed...when it's mercury time to shine.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oups sorry.Ok i deleted those messages.Oh guys i am so sad coz i am new and i don't know exactly what is going on in the rp that moment.I mean in the game.Do you think that i will understand with time to time?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Just start reading from this page Fuuton Training Area

and keep reading forward to understand the current arc. It starts with the post that has the BIG RED LETTERS ON IT.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well it is too long.I read about the tournament. kk

Well can you post here the current crews and with who they consist of?
Who are in the prison and who left to battle?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are too lazy to read the story, then you should give up, RPing is about story.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Calm down man.Do you hate me?

Man why you have so many characters?Can i make more chars too?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Ofcourse you can, but you should keep one character for the moment.

Just read the story to understand it. Aethos did yesterday.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

kk.But can't you just tell me the players in each crew.It will be easier for me to understand it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome Sauce Pirates

Zetta
Zorokiller
Strawhat4life
Herczeg

Jolly Rodgers Pirates

Infichi
The Sloth
Kiba_inazuka(or he was temporary?)

Collaart Pirates

Kuguryo
Darthsauron


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks.I read the sstory right now



XAXAxaxaxa lol it is too funny.There are cameras that age???lol


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Ofcourse, OP movie 4 has flatscreens I think.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol.

Hey well....i read the whole thing from when the tournament start since now.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Ofcourse, OP movie 4 has flatscreens I think.



I don't remember them in Movie 4, but they were definitely in Movie 6.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

I have only watched movie 6, the rest didn't appeal to me lol. But I really wanna see 9 and 10.

So Mercury is finding his first mate huh


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

It is said that movie 10 is the best ever.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

You haven't really read all of it have you? You can't just enter the forest, they are off-limit areas only open for the people currently fighting in it.

The match are being broadcasted at the stadium.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Movie 8 in a nutshell with sexy music.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJVG6OiZ2Rs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh i didn't see that part sorry.

Good work Zetta.You have imagination


Guys in 30 i will go out for a walk.I will return in about 1.30 hour.
Is that ok?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Dammit, where the hell is Bloody Nine!?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

he was online some time ago but didn't post...Urgh..!!

the annoying part is, next fight is with bloody nine too!


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Zetta when i will get a bounty?Do i have to do something bad right?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

It's ok.

*sigh* If you want, I'll end it. He had enough time time. Sound ok with you Sloth?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

On saturdays bounties will be issued, and don't take bounties all too seriously, it's about the RP and fun off it, bounties are just a extra.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> It's ok.
> 
> *sigh* If you want, I'll end it. He had enough time time. Sound ok with you Sloth?



Awwww... I guess so....

I had some fun stuff coming up too.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you could do another post in my opinion and then Zetta finishes it. I think this fight deserves some more content.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

The thing is, I'm not too familiar with how Tudor works, and I want someone to do him right...


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Guys i want to tell something.Don't take it as an offence it just my opinion.Well don't you think that the bounties of all of you guys should be general higher?I mean even one of the worst in anime had over 10.000.000 beli


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

well Tudor got taken over by Bloody Nine since his character was on Whiskey Peak together with Tudor as he got pwned by Kojiro. 

captain apoo left the RP so actually noone really understands Tudor fully, maybe Bloody Nine is still the closest thing we have to do him.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Guys i want to tell something.Don't take it as an offence it just my opinion.Well don't you think that the bounties of all of you guys should be general higher?I mean even one of the worst in anime had over 10.000.000 beli



The thing is, we're all fodder in the real OPverse.  The Strawhats would easily rapestomp us all right now.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think that you should wait Bloody nine.It may be night there and he didn't closed 12 hours from his last post


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

He was online like a hour ago, so yes he had the time to make a post.

Anyway we don't have high bounties because otherwise we would be done really quick with the RP if we already surpassed supernova's or something.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

Hold up. I'm back now.

I'll post a little something.  Yes i was here an hour ago but i got called away.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

w00t

Now things will get going!


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Zorrokiller then it is better coz the rpg will last longer.


Guys i will be back in about 1.30 hour


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> Hey Zorrokiller then it is better coz the rpg will last longer.



Hmmmm, I don't quite see the logic in Higher Bounties --> Longer Lasting RP...


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Hmmmm, I don't quite see the logic in Higher Bounties --> Longer Lasting RP...



He's saying lower bounties --> longer lasting RP.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Hmmmm, I don't quite see the logic in Higher Bounties --> Longer Lasting RP...



I don't either all i see is that more people well go after you nothing else then that it seems.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> He's saying lower bounties --> longer lasting RP.



I see, couldn't quite tell by the way he wrote his response


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

Next time i try to do a jailbreak i got to think of a better plan then attack the guard who has a gun.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Bounties are just an added plus. Besides, think about it. Luffy had to defeat the strongest pirate in East Blue to get his first bounty. TBH, I don't think any of us could really beat Arlong at this point.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Cursed panda said:


> Next time i try to do a jailbreak i got to think of a better plan then attack the guard who has a gun.



Monopoly> freedom .


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

I was gonna attack that guard but knew i would get shot again.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

/getting anxious

C'mon Bloody Nine!


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2008)

Can someone give me a round up. I wanna join in with Dante but have absolutely no clue as to what's happening


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry of that seemed a bit one-sided, But Tudor's a soru user so he gets dibs on speed.

Besides i reckon as we are both on - and i should be on for a while we can go tit- for - tat for a little while.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Vergil said:


> Can someone give me a round up. I wanna join in with Dante but have absolutely no clue as to what's happening



Start from Page 40 and read on.

Also, holy shit 5000th post.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2008)

40?! awesome. ok will do


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

What the bloody hell happened. Who on earth gave our RP four stars ?

Blasphemy!!!

Ohh and Sloth - whats Bolt's laugh ?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

@Bloody Nine

Do you want to do another post each, or just let Zetta decide the winner now?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

dunno T.T too bad i already voted it 5 or i would vote again


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> @Bloody Nine
> 
> Do you want to do another post each, or just let Zetta decide the winner now?



Again again again again!!!!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Again again again again!!!!



Then the show shall go on!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Then the show shall go on!


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey i am back.Well as for the bounties i mean that because we begin for small bounties it will be better coz until we get higher ones the game will last longer..


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys I well be back later in like an hour or so.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cursed Panda think about a good escaping plan.I may be able to help you get of there.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

There's a pissed off pirate that says differently.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I'm tired now.  So I guess the results will be out by the time I wake up.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

So you two done? You sure? I can judge?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep im done. Unless ofcourse Sloth wants to continue.

But i left it neutral enough for you to finish it off how you want Zetta.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sloth is offline so i think that is better Zetta judge.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

i could always step in for Bolt if you want


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

TBH i would prefer not to. I have some things to take care of now.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jul 17, 2008)

Tudor should win.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Can this fight please end... Its been going on forever.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't complain about the fight it's awesome, and stop trying to get out of the jail or the guard will shoot you in the head.

headshot>>>OP durability.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not trying to get out of jail, Ace is .


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm gonna read it now.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I'm not trying to get out of jail, Ace is .



yes the second part of the sentence was pointed at him, not at you sorry for being confusing.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> yes the second part of the sentence was pointed at him, not at you sorry for being confusing.



This means WAR !!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Darn good fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah damn it all....


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Important note: You people wanted a good Avatar RP. It's just been allowed.

Link removed


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

I made post about a Kotor RP in the discussion thread, read it if you're interested.    

Zetta: Bryan will be awake (and still pissed off) the next time you throw a prisoner in,so be warned! 

Predator: Everything on the island is free, so you shouldn't be in jail right now.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am not in prison for the pizza.The guard saw him and understood that he was a pirate.He also had escaped from the prison at first


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

for information sake-

Hana's plan- Steal some of Kama's extra weapon's. (the ones he doesn't carry on him. the large stuff and the Extra bombs/shuriken) lose fight. (get beaten up and lose.) Fake unconsciousness, Wake up just as they get to the Prison(not the cell) drop a smoke bomb, Kick ass and break Bryan out.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> I am not in prison for the pizza.The guard saw him and understood that he was a pirate.He also had escaped from the prison at first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The story is up to Zetta. And you were right, I forgot about your escaping from prison.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

kk man give me a link for your RP

and i just say one idea man.I didn't change the story


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Just go to the last page of the RP discussion thread for information about my planned thread. I think Zetta already has the arc planned out...


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> I am not in prison for the pizza.The guard saw him and understood that he was a pirate.He also had escaped from the prison at first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. We can all guess where Zetta is going with this and its not the direction your thinking. 

TBH if i where you i would read a lot more of the recent RP (say the last thirty pages) because it seems to me you are pretty lost. 

In fact i don't think Zetta should have added anyone untill this arc is done - there is just no place for them on infinity island.



InfIchi said:


> for information sake-
> 
> Hana's plan- Steal some of Kama's extra weapon's. (the ones he doesn't carry on him. the large stuff and the Extra bombs/shuriken) lose fight. (get beaten up and lose.) Fake unconsciousness, Wake up just as they get to the Prison(not the cell) drop a smoke bomb, Kick ass and break Bryan out.



Interesting. Especially as win or lose Kido is going to go back to the secret prison he is in.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

I gave my idea there too.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

There's always room for change. 
Oh, and you guys get searched before you're thrown in, don't worry.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Interesting. Especially as win or lose Kido is going to go back to the secret prison he is in.



good thing Joseph got her to her sense... or she would be dead.. most likely..


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey darthsauron i posted my idea about a Rp there too.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator, delete your post.

It doesn't make sense. There are no marines here. This is a pirate run island and everything is free.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm just going to ignore Predator's post and continue the game...


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta what about the free?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> good thing Joseph got her to her sense... or she would be dead.. most likely..



Did I forget to mention that the prisoners arn't to be harmed? 

Oh, and I would really astound me if someone managed to kill someone else considering... well you'll find out anyway.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Did I forget to mention that the prisoners arn't to be harmed?
> 
> Oh, and I would really astound me if someone managed to kill someone else considering... well you'll find out anyway.



You have to remember, The characters know nothing about what's going on 

for all they know, They can be killed


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Isn't that just a lovely prospect?


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

man i deleted but what is wrong with ''everything is free on this island?''



Darthsauron didn't you noticed my post?Plz man i say "can i play too guys?"Of course don't take it as an offence


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Hana's going to be sitting on that rock for a while i suppose.....


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Until Bloody Nine feels like gracing us with his presence.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta did you see the private message?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 17, 2008)

just to ensure i don't screw anything up in terms of continuity where is everyone and what are they doing?

and Dragon (Jacob) just did a 4 page long post O.o

new trope for this RP: 

we have like 45 characters needed FOR BASIC COMPREHENSION!, hell based off my and Dragons other works our section may qualify on its own for this, we makes pages of notes on chars, places, ships and Ect.


o yeah: WHERE IS EVERYONE AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING! (intial reason for this post)


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> just to ensure i don't screw anything up in terms of continuity where is everyone and what are they doing?



Kama- With Joseph
Belle- With Joseph
Bolt- Somewhere back on the Jolly Rodgers ship by now
Joseph- In the stadium
Hana- Waiting for Kido.

bryan/james- in jail.
that's just my crew.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine is:

Zetta, Zorokiller, Croix, Mercury: At the Errant Bentou Harbinger (Infinity Island Docks)
Rest of the crew: Stadium.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Krillon: In jail. Paegun: Watching the fight and showing off his new cape.  V: On a boat in the middle of nowhere with Ken and Samantha.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

i am new and my char is Black Jack and just went in prison, in Infinity Island


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2008)

Clemens and Arkins are training
Garrick is sulking on the Draco Hunter
and Annie is just waking up with the worst hangover in her life.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> i am new and my char is Black Jack and just went in prison, in Infinity Island





You don't like to listen do you?

Ok, you've broken continuety and fucked around for too long. I've made my decission regarding your probation. You're rejected from the RP. Please vacate the premises or mod action will be taken. Buh bye now.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

What the...??Why???
Just give me a reason.You owe me one reason


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> What the...??Why???
> Just give me a reason.You owe me one reason



Breaking continuety, not listening, trying to steer away the general plot...

Also, as GM, I do reserve to right to say GTFO to anyone I don't feel should be in the RP.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Man i didn't do nothing now.Really i didn't.Ask the others.If you mean about the prison then as you can see i went there coz a guard saw me and if you remember i had escaped at first


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Doesn't matter and I don't care. Bye.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ohh comeon now.Why are you doing this to me...
Well man i didn't do nothing really i didn't.
Don't do this to me . I love One Piece....

Do you have problem with me man?


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok back whats up sorry i was gone longer i got really busy.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

Edit - aww shit.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta- Although you can throw out Predator if you like, he does have a point about the jail thing.  He escaped from a jail on infinity island and knocked out some guards, remember?


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

oh darthsauron thanks for support


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Zetta- Although you can throw out Predator if you like, he does have a point about the jail thing.  He escaped from a jail on infinity island and knocked out some guards, remember?



That's one of the points. That's impossible for a multiple of reasons that I can't explain with pretty much unveiling the entire arc plot.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Edit - aww shit.



Hmmm?

Anything wrong Kido? Why arn't you fighting?


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok man.Just to know that you are being unfair.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Zetta- Although you can throw out Predator if you like, he does have a point about the jail thing.  He escaped from a jail on infinity island and knocked out some guards, remember?



didn't he escape from a boat and swim to infinity island?


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

No

And Zetta i don't think that you have any other reasons.Anyway it is your decision.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Please stop trying to make me feel guilty, Predator.  



> *Originally sent to me by PM from Predator 13:*
> man plz can't you tell him something.You can see that is unfair.


----------



## Predator13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Goodnight guys even you made me sad


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Predator13 said:


> No
> 
> And Zetta i don't think that you have any other reasons.Anyway it is your decision.



Indeed it is. Also, stop trying to get other people stick up for you. Now, bye bye!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, Bloody9, You can climb the mountain now


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

That's cruel dude.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 17, 2008)

*looks over the last two pages* See, this is why I like having my own thing going on in the RP - don't have to worry about screwing up somebody Else's continuity.

As for what The phoenix Alliance is doing, its less of an RP and more of a book set inside of the RP... with Loads and loads of characters


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 17, 2008)

ok just o get this right on infinity island their is a stadium where a bunch of you are fighting?! and Dragontrapper spent two sentences talking about Rachael's hair


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, I've always run my RPs with emphasis on total freedom. The potential is limitless. Though I expect that once you gain a respectable size, things will start getting harder. 



DB_Explorer said:


> ok just o get this right on infinity island their is a stadium where a bunch of you are fighting?!


Pretty much, read page 40 of the RP for more details.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Hey, Bloody9, You can climb the mountain now



LoL sorry man. I have to eat some time you know.

Any its not my decsion - Kido is in jail for the shit he pulled and i left it in Zetta's hands how he wants the fight to go down. 

Now do you REALLY think Hana has a chance in hell against Kido ?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Join the RP Crossover RP! Zorokiller got it approved.  
Zetta: The prisoners need food or De will eat all of the board games.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> LoL sorry man. I have to eat some time you know.
> 
> Any its not my decsion - Kido is in jail for the shit he pulled and i left it in Zetta's hands how he wants the fight to go down.
> 
> Now do you REALLY think Hana has a chance in hell against Kido ?



Well, Actually.

Her body is one big slicer


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> LoL sorry man. I have to eat some time you know.
> 
> Any its not my decsion - Kido is in jail for the shit he pulled and i left it in Zetta's hands how he wants the fight to go down.
> 
> Now do you REALLY think Hana has a chance in hell against Kido ?



More info? I have no idea. If you want, I can just call forfeit? 

And yes, they'll be fed soon.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Her body is one big slicer



The one rule about the internet  you can rely on - someone has already thought of it and started a porn site about it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

So Bloody nine,what basicly happened to Kido and why can't he participate?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Food is good.  Unless its gone.  Which it probably will be soon.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> .
> Zetta: The prisoners need food or De will eat all of the board games.



i heard Go pieces go great with a white wine


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> So Bloody nine,what basicly happened to Kido and why can't he participate?



He blew up the bar then went on the rampage blowing up everything in sight. Then he gets arrest by the guards (two of which where really Barlow and Knight who had used to the distraction to beat up two guards and take their uniforms) and then thrown in a cell. 

I left it so that the door opens - now either Steel Jack or someone else can come in to have a word with Kido. Anywhere from "your free to go" to "if you don't lose the fight we will kill your nakama"

Though i imagine they will let him out as he was drunk at the time.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah. I was confused because you didn't RP the arrest.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay he got kicked out! lol...sorry!

Anyway yes..them two impersonating a guard, it's a little bit on the border but possible (Zetta I'll PM you why)


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 17, 2008)

Name: Rachael Clow

Age: 22

Starting Location: Clow Kingdom

Appearance: 


Personality: An Outgoing and brash individual, she never hesitates to tell her point of view. Prone to anger, she is what some might describe a "tsundere"
-Neutral Good

Bio/History: The Younger sister of the Queen of Clow, she spends most of her time engaging in geological and Archeological work in the remote areas of the kingdom. She is also educated in politics, which will prove to be critical in her recently acquired position of Senator of Clow for the Phoenix Alliance

Crew: Phoenix Alliance (If that still qualifies as a crew)


Boat: uh.... any in the Phoenix Alliance Armada? (I'm not sure how to address this one anymore...)


Job/Occupation: Phoenix Alliance Senator/geologist/archeologist

Weapons: Rapier, Pistol, BFK (Big freaking Knife)

Items: shovel, brushes, other archeological tools


Color: uhhh... aren't all the colors taken?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Dragontrapper said:


> Name: Rachael Clow
> 
> Age: 22
> 
> ...



bold colors are still available 
*
Like this*


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Also, it doesn't really matter. 

As for Kido, Steel Jack makes good on his threats.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

i can see all hell breaking loose if Hana loses.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

The Jolly Rodgers will just have to keep calm. Everyone will lose nakama. I've seen matchup s that I know the ASP can't win. There's just no choice but to bear with it.

Besides, they've got Bryan so unless he wants to see Bryan hurt...

Oh, I sound like such an ass.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The Jolly Rodgers will just have to keep calm. Everyone will lose nakama. I've seen matchup s that I know the ASP can't win. There's just no choice but to bear with it.
> 
> Besides, they've got Bryan so unless he wants to see Bryan hurt...
> 
> Oh, I sound like such an ass.



Hana, in this situation would be more important 


Kama and Belle are going to be busy... they are the only ones still awake or there who can stop him lmao


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh shi-- almost forgot the new chart

well here it is!



fun thing is, if Hana wins, she has to fight Joseph^_^


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

The only reason i blew up those places was so that Steel Jack *wouldn't* know. But that failed!

Interesting tid-bit you gave there Zetta. If he can blitz the both of them so easily than it is the real Steel Jack - making me wonder what sort of hold they have on him.

But don't tell me. I am having fun trying to work this out. 

Oh and if you think Kido is anyone's dog you are fatally mistaken.

PS- LOL if Kido beats Hanna he fights Joseph! Its almost more bother than its worth.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> The only reason i blew up those places was so that Steel Jack *wouldn't* know. But that failed!
> 
> Interesting tid-bit you gave there Zetta. If he can blitz the both of them so easily than it is the real Steel Jack - making me wonder what sort of hold they have on him.
> 
> ...



Hehehe, And you've seen what a blood lusted Joseph can do.

But trust me, A blood lusted Joseph who is 100%, lost two nakama AND has ninja tools?


run. run now.


And also, Don't underestimate Hana


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

just get the fight started lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> just get the fight started lol



Hana had an emotional intro, then climbed the mountain, its up to Bloody nine now.

also, only 6 more fights in round one?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Either way. Kido vs Bloodlusted Joseph or Hana versus Joseph, it'll be an awesome fight.

As Jack. Yeah, that was on purpose. But you could have noticed that earlier since Jack punched someone from the stadium into the volcano. 

As for the hold... once you realise it, you'll shit bricks. 

Yup, 6 fights, I'll go faster once round one is done.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Even though he is a annoying brat, he has some great knowledge! The great Mercury!

and he also has a really weird family relationship...

if people read it all you would have known that Desch called Novabents son-in-law "A monster..." and that Novabent hasn't contacted his daughter in a while.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Torture time !


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got screw lol.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2008)

Annie also designed some of her ammo herself especially the more unusual variety.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm bored


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> for information sake-
> 
> Hana's plan- Steal some of Kama's extra weapon's. (the ones he doesn't carry on him. the large stuff and the Extra bombs/shuriken) lose fight. (get beaten up and lose.) Fake unconsciousness, Wake up just as they get to the Prison(not the cell) drop a smoke bomb, Kick ass and break Bryan out.



What about me 

Side note- Damn you guys write 3 times as much in the OOC then the actual RP, so hard to keep up :sweat

Edit: And Cursed Panda, your grammar hurts my eyes.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> What about me
> 
> Side note- Damn you guys write 3 times as much in the OOC then the actual RP, so hard to keep up :sweat



not much to do in the RP when the tourney is going on.


also, you are not official nakama yet 

not until after we get off the island at least.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

only thing coming up in my mind after reading Ace his story "..!! He totally told everything!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah sorry about that i type fast and have a screwed up key board.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Why did Ace give up if he could've blamed it on Tew?


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

he is already in jail what more can happen to him if they start a fight the guard well probably break it up.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> not much to do in the RP when the tourney is going on.
> 
> 
> also, you are not official nakama yet
> ...



Are you kidding me, not much to do in the RP when your stuck in jail with board games 

Aw come on, we sailed together, that's atleast a good reason to get me out of jail, she's going there anyway 



Cursed panda said:


> Yeah sorry about that i type fast and have a screwed up key board.



No rush, slow it down and make it look readable.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Are you kidding me, not much to do in the RP when your stuck in jail with board games
> 
> Aw come on, we sailed together, that's atleast a good reason to get me out of jail, she's going there anyway


eh, Joseph took her supplies


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Cursed panda said:


> he is already in jail what more can happen to him if they start a fight the guard well probably break it up.



Ace just got the crap beaten out of him and the guard didn't do anything.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah true i should of well to late now.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

any of you pirates? stupidest question e.v.e.r!

Uhm no we just went to this island because we won a lottery at our local grocery store yahoo~!


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

Ehh Ace ain't to smart dude he only learned things up tell he was 10 all he knows besides that is cheating.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn, I'm stuck  

must... resist... using.. Captain.. Fairu... (lol it means fail.)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

captain fail will be the endboss.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> captain fail will be the endboss.



he's so fail he's win


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> he's so fail he's win



That's the secret power of the fail fail fruit!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Clearly Captain Faeru is the leader of the Shinkigen Kishi.

DUN DUN DUN! *plottwist*


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Kiba, you always post 2 seconds after I do .


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Everyone loves Captain Fairu!

Is it the rhymes?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Haha, Kama versus Steel Jack's televised face.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

InfIchi- Prison is getting boring, do you mind if Bryan gets possessed a by a Chaos daemon and the prisoners attempt to exorcise him?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 17, 2008)

what the hell...?! chaos demon???


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

They have to do something in there. 

Well I'm off to bed, nighty night!


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> what the hell...?! chaos demon???



He's really drunk, but he's starting to making remarks that sound like something a Chaos Marine would say.  He's not really possessed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

only if he drinks the remaining rum.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, but then he'll start talking like a full fledged Chaos Marine .


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> OK, but then he'll start talking like a full fledged Chaos Marine .



the drunker he gets, the more aggressive he is


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

"I'm bored, lets exorcise this guy, it could be fun!" What the fuck? That's almost as bad as "Are any of you guys pirates?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol sry didnt know what to say also next post he is gonna think it is something else remeber he doesent know anything but stealing and what he learned at 10 and down.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Still... He should know that when a guy is muttering stuff about evil gods, whatever exorcising is it won't be fun.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

Eh forgot about that i should of thought of that.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys (specifically Darthsauron) you obviously didn't read my post. His Nakama have rescued Tudor and they have left you Chewing Gum, a Toothpick and some string. MacGuyver can solo infinity island with those and you can't manage to break out of little prison - Zetta has already said if the idea is creative enough he will allow you to do so.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll pretend this happens right after the exorcism to prevent a massive editing.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I'll pretend this happens right after the exorcism to prevent a massive editing.



Yep that's the right way to go about it. 

Thanks.

And and infichi i am not a callous bastard who has kept you waiting for the last few hours out of spite - im just a clumsy one. I wrote that post a few hours ago but i thought i had already posted it . 

Sorry.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Yep that's the right way to go about it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



I'm not mad, Just bored


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

I had to end the exorcism early . At least we're out of jail .


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 17, 2008)

darthsauron i lost my rod remeber? so uhh now what lol.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Time for some editing.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

@darthsauron's story

I'm wondering how James is in Monkey Point because its a Seastone Cage


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Only the bars are Seastone, thats how De was able to sing his song before.  James's hand went in between the bars, he didn't touch them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

Kido has gimped soru and Tekkai right?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Kido has gimped soru and Tekkai right?



Yeah, its a watered down version.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah, its a watered down version.



*sigh* man, Gotta get to work on my next post, I'm freaking tired and Bloody forgot to post again


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd be very happy if every fight could go as smoothly and as quickly as Clemens vs Bryan.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'd be very happy if every fight could go as smoothly and as quickly as Clemens vs Bryan.



would be nice.


let's see how long it will take me to crank out this next post. was trying to get used to his fighting style... Guns and a cutlass.  Soru and Tekkai... damn.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 17, 2008)

@ Zorokiller

Could you tell me a bit about how those Tsurugi's exploding bird things work?  Like, do they explode on contact or something?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm tired, need sleep.. hopefully Bloody9's on when i wake up lol


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 18, 2008)

I am heading to sleep night


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> @darthsauron's story
> 
> I'm wondering how James is in Monkey Point because its a Seastone Cage





darthsauron said:


> Only the bars are Seastone, thats how De was able to sing his song before.  James's hand went in between the bars, he didn't touch them.



I don't know about this...I guess I would be with Bryan now, I would bring him back to the stadium but I don't want to mess up this Jolly Rodger drama...guess I'll bring him back to the ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think I'll be on very much over the weekend, just in case if I have a match coming up, which seems likely.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

fuck this I'm quitting, or darthsauron and cursed panda their shit get's rejected.

I have repeatly said that you CANNOT escape. But fuck this if you want to fuck up continuety alright, WTF it's supposed to be the in-character guys don't even know that you guys are imprisoned. And at the middle of town? Who knows where we placed the prison.
Fuck you!


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Name: Nero  (His only name)

Age:27

Starting Location:Neveri Island

Appearance:Nero wears a simple white shirt open in front.He wears black trousers, black shoes and a black obi sash around his waist to bundle up his sword over his left hip.He has silver hair with some spikes.Because his shirt is open in front , someone can see that he has a deep old scar in his chest.

Personality: Neutral.Nero has a sence of humor and can be a very good and loyal friend.Although, he doesn't feel a thing for those he doesn't know and can kill anyone if he wants.He is capable of doing bad things for money.He doesn't believe in nothing except luck and doesn't care for nothing.He believes that anything that must happen will happen no matter what.He is fearless and
he lives for battling.He enjoys it more when his enemy is a strong one and he will battle until the end.However, he has honour and will never attack to wounded person.However, if he becomes serious in the middle of the battle, he will kill his enemy.He won't surrender at nothing if he has a serious goal and will stay foot even if he is close to death.

Bio/History: Nero was born in a big and wealthy town.His father told him that one day he will be great and nothing can stop him from his  goals.Nero smiled, now he was sure for himself.From 5 years old he started training in martial arts and in swords.He decided to make his weapons by himself and keep them his whole life.He bought some matterials and went to an old werehouse.There he started making his own weapons with love and patience.At the age of 13 he won the topic tournament of martial arts and became famous at his town.His parents were happy for him but one day as they were going home with his present a criminal attacked them and killed them with a knife.Nero
that day he made his own promise: "I will be the greatest man in the World!!!!!"
It took 6 years to Nero to end his weapons.At the end he made  2 beatifull and sharp, shinies with a strange colour katanas, a whole silver knife and a black revolver that could take big bullets.He trained harder than ever before trying to keep his promise.He became very good at using his katana and was capable of performing massive attacks.One day, he took a wooden raft and set sail.After some years he found a strange Island.As he reached it, he saw in an old wooden tamplete
"*Welcome to Neveri Island*"

Crew: None yet.He left alone from his country
Flag:

Boat:Nero has a simple wooden raft as he doesn't need anything better for now.

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: His main weapons are 2 shinies katanas and he uses a lost technique known as Shinzui Style (Spirit).It means that he can use the air or perform attacks with names of the nature(Nothing overpowered.Dont worry.)He has also a black revolver and use it to shoots from far as he is good at marksmanship.He also has a small sharp knife that has hiden in his waist.

Items:The katanas, a knife and a revolver gun.

Moves: Shinzui Style:
1._Bloody Wind:_Nero start spining fast his katanas and creates a gust that can cut and hurt his enemy at many places of his body.(Not a very strong attack)
2._Gorrila Arm:_He attacks with force at his opponent using he own strength at his swords.The problem is that it takes more time than the other attacks and he is open at attacks.
3._Tsitax Tactic:_He moves at very high-speeds making himself nearly invicible and able to avoid attacks or attacking fast and without being noticed.He often use this technique to escape because he loses energy when use this.
4._Snake Eyes:_He just waits or tries to avoid attacks as he stares his enemy and understand his weak spot making him able to atacks with other attacks causing good damage.
Revolver's Techniques:
1._Deadly Bullet:_He can use this attack combined with the Snake Eyes technique.He shoots bullets at vital spots in his enemy's body and causing him to bleed fast.
Knife:
1._Bastard Cut:_When he is danger and at close combat he uses his knife to pierce his enemy's body.


Bounty:

Devil Fruit:*Seirei Serei No Mi*(Spirit Spirit Fruit).This fruit gives Nero the ability to power up at hight levels his spirit so he gains more strength and regeneration powers.Also he can use his spirit to perform Massive attacks.It is said that if someone masters these abilities can become really powerfull.Although, he just started to learn his new abilities and he has not mastered his full powers yet.

Color:SeaGreen


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> fuck this I'm quitting, or darthsauron and cursed panda their shit get's rejected.
> 
> I have repeatly said that you CANNOT escape. But fuck this if you want to fuck up continuety alright, WTF it's supposed to be the in-character guys don't even know that you guys are imprisoned. And at the middle of town? Who knows where we placed the prison.
> Fuck you!





Zorokiller said:


> Suddenly, a black hole appeared beneath Krillon, De, James, Bryan and Tudor and they get dragged into it.
> 
> When they opened their eyes they found themself, alone in a closed cell where sunlight didn?t reach and with no doors to be seen.
> 
> They got trapped again with no hope of ever escaping from this hell.





....

....


...


.........


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 18, 2008)

Seriously, I agree with Zorokiller.  Just deal with being in jail for a while.  Zetta said he'd let you out if you guys had a creative way to escape, but since he didn't even approve of your methods, you shouldn't really continue with your "freedom".

Edit-  Also, doesn't Nero's writing seem quite similar to someone that was banned earlier?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, I can't even sleep a little.

But seriously, escaping wil happen but later. Just let the numbers in jail build. You'll see why. 

Also Nero92, could you wait until this arc is over? It's kinda a newbie unfriendly arc. 

Oh and Cursed Panda: I thought the OP made it clear: No spamming, one paragraph minimum. All I see is sentences. Shape up your RP or face rejection.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

aww.... still no bloody nine posts?


also, to define Shallow cut, Think shirt and a few layers of skin (no blood)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta do you accept me?I think that i know what is going on.Well i will try not to do nothing silly until this arc ends.I will just make friends and meet the others .That's all


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

and you just made a account to join this rp? Odd...


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> fuck this I'm quitting, or darthsauron and cursed panda their shit get's rejected.
> 
> I have repeatly said that you CANNOT escape. But fuck this if you want to fuck up continuety alright, WTF it's supposed to be the in-character guys don't even know that you guys are imprisoned. And at the middle of town? Who knows where we placed the prison.
> Fuck you!



Ok... but why is Tudor back in jail if Zetta approved his escape?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

let's just calm down, this is for fun, don't take to much of what happens with the prison to seriously, If it bugs you, just throw them back in like you did. 

personally i found it funnier they escaped and got warped back in XD

you can't really blame them for going stir crazy, the fights have been going slow and there is nothing to do, Even in jail. it's boring.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller what you mean?
I just made an account?Yes i just made an account....
I am new i know but i will be good in the rpg.I know things about One Piece

Is it wrong that i want to join that moment your rpg?


Is anybody there??Will you accept me to start planning what to do


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

guys, i don't really feel like continuing hana's fight, So i'll leave w/e happens next up to Zetta and Bloodynine


----------



## koguryo (Jul 18, 2008)

These fights are taking a while.  I probably won't be able to do mine cuz I don't know if I'll have access to a computer when I got for orientation.  Unless all fights take this long and mine's close to last.  If I have to though I'll forfeit the fight without showing any moves if my character fights either a kid or a woman.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

You´re close to last, and yes...you fight a woman.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

are the next RPers who are supposed to fight online?

I don't care about who it is, Just want to know if the unknowns are on


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello all.
Well do you know where is the host of the rp?
I need to tell me if he accepts me?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> You?re close to last, and yes...you fight a woman.



Well I'll be gone for a week.  I'll try to take the laptop with me and get access but I don't know if the dorms have access.  If they don't have access then I'll take the loss and get thrown into the prison.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

strawhat4life is in next one.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> strawhat4life is in next one.



ah cool, i like Sh4l's fights.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 18, 2008)

Why not just post all the match ups now so that people will be able to say whether or not they'll be able free to RP during that time.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Why not just post all the match ups now so that people will be able to say whether or not they'll be able free to RP during that time.



nooooo!!!

I won't go on that kind of boring adventure!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a suggestion for Nero92, why don't you just start on another island and once the other crews finish the tournament you can meet up with them later on if you choose. Also it will be a good way to see your posting style but without interfering with the current arc.

Edit: Hmm...Zetta hasn't given you the OK yet. So just be patient and wait for his approval.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> nooooo!!!
> 
> I won't go on that kind of boring adventure!



Couldn?t have said it better then Luffy himself.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 18, 2008)

Meh, it was just a suggestion to try and prevent long gaps between posts in the battles...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> ah cool, i like Sh4l's fights.



Thanks, I like your fights, as well as everyone else's. 

@Zetta and Zorokiller,if I'm not on that means I'm enjoying The Dark Knight.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> fuck this I'm quitting, or darthsauron and cursed panda their shit get's rejected.
> 
> I have repeatly said that you CANNOT escape. But fuck this if you want to fuck up continuety alright, WTF it's supposed to be the in-character guys don't even know that you guys are imprisoned. And at the middle of town? Who knows where we placed the prison.
> Fuck you!



Sorry Zorokiller, just didn't think it would've made sense for James to just sit there while everyone escaped. I pretty much locked myself in a closet and waited to see your reaction, and what happened was very suspected


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

THE RETURN OF CAPTAIN FAIRU!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Sorry Zorokiller, just didn't think it would've made sense for James to just sit there while everyone escaped. I pretty much locked myself in a closet and waited to see your reaction, and what happened was very suspected



yea, I know...It wasn?t your fault or anything

it was those other two...


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Strawhat4life:I will take your idea and your advise as soon as Zetta accept me.


Guys plz don't take it as a bad thing or something else but plz...

Someone started to give me bad reputation and now i am red.

Can you plz make me green again?plz guys plz


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

Beggers get neggers...

But I´ll be nice guy for once.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot Zorokiller.You ar a good guy even i don't know you.Shit i need more.... 


Thankssss
Thankss
I owe you everything guys

You are the best persons i ever met


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

lol...internet...serious business


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller are you something like the Co-owner of this rp?


Can you give me some tips for this rpg?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

nah..not co owner...more like..I assist Zetta, take over bounty day when he can´t and the tournament was my idea.

plus I also have another arc made up for in the future.


Just fully type out the story, be creative, make a good story. Don´t one liner.

And don´t ignore other posts, just read everything people think up to, thats the fun of the RP other peoples work and your own, it´s nothing when you only do what pleases yourself.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Only you can give some ideas?

Well can anyone have an overpowered char like Tabitha?


i will come back later.
Zetta if you come plz accept me if you want.I will start from another island.


----------



## Slips (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Beggers get neggers...
> 
> But I?ll be nice guy for once.



You undid my divine powered neg 

I'm quite impressed


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 18, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Sorry Zorokiller, just didn't think it would've made sense for James to just sit there while everyone escaped. I pretty much locked myself in a closet and waited to see your reaction, and what happened was very suspected



Don't worry, I take full responsibility .


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Only you can give some ideas?
> 
> Well can anyone have an overpowered char like Tabitha?
> 
> ...



Well...Tabitha isn?t THAT overpowered, strong emotion makes the power wear out



Slips said:


> You undid my divine powered neg
> 
> I'm quite impressed




Nah...Only did like two bars, the rest was other people I guess


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Nah...Only did like two bars, the rest was other people I guess



that would be me.


----------



## Slips (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Nah...Only did like two bars, the rest was other people I guess




Ahh I sees 


I'll get him next week then 

since I'm here though giving out free gifts I left one for you too


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

hey zorokiller, where is Zetta at?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

Dunno, he hasn?t responded to any of my PM?s either...Hm...

wow thanks Slips, your rep is impressive:amazed

Why did you neg him anyway? Curiosity...


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey all i am back.Guys that's him, Slips gave me negative rep.Slips plz don't do it again my friend.Well thanks you all guys you gave me a lot of reputation.I owe you everything.Thanks


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I have a suggestion for Nero92, why don't you just start on another island and once the other crews finish the tournament you can meet up with them later on if you choose. Also it will be a good way to see your posting style but without interfering with the current arc.
> 
> Edit: Hmm...Zetta hasn't given you the OK yet. So just be patient and wait for his approval.



Seems like a good compromise. If you  do it like that, I don't see a problem.

Also Infichi, inactivity is no reason for you to forfeit, it's the other way around.

My god, I can't even take a day off to see Hancock it seems. 

Ok, let me catch up and I'll see what I can do.
As for Tudor, Tudor isn't let out, Kido is.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes Zetta.I will start from a different Island until i catch up with the others.Well will you accept me?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Seems like a good compromise. If you  do it like that, I don't see a problem.
> 
> Also Infichi, inactivity is no reason for you to forfeit, it's the other way around.
> 
> ...



eh, i mostly wanted to do it because it add more drama to the first fight of the second round


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> eh, i mostly wanted to do it because it add more drama to the first fight of the second round



Oh, if you request it for something like that... then I can't refuse. Remember, I only step in for two reasons.

1. Your actions would disrupt the RP.
2. Your actions would aid the RP.

You guys have total freedom to do whatever you want otherwise. 

So, I guess Kido wins. 

Let me just announce it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Oh, if you request it for something like that... then I can't refuse. Remember, I only step in for two reasons.
> 
> 1. Your actions would disrupt the RP.
> 2. Your actions would aid the RP.
> ...




All right, Gives nice drama and Bryan has a friend now.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Overlord Zetta thanks for accepting me.I will do my best.So , i will start Rp

Will you add me to the list?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh god, a girl in a jail cell with all guys...and porn magazines...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh god, a girl in a jail cell with all guys...and porn magazines...



Remember, She can slice.


anything.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

There we go. Steel Jack openly challenging Joseph and the first loss in crewmates for the ASP.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

lmao XD i think i'm going to like the next match.


Suppose i should write Joseph's response to his challenge eh?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

Feel free to. I mean, if I understand Joseph's character, I know he probably would.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Feel free to. I mean, if I understand Joseph's character, I know he probably would.



Big screen go Boom


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Overlord Zetta i posted my first.Is it ok?
I did my best for the start.


C ya all guys.I go for now.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah it's good. Also, MY SCREEN!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yeah it's good. Also, MY SCREEN!



Kama's comment made it awesome.

"TAKE THAT YOU BASTARD!"


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

That's coming out of your winnings!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 18, 2008)

Seems like i missed an odd couple of hours. And Zetta - i didn't realize you didn't accept Tudor being out. If you'd told me at the time i would have edited.

And i realize i have no right to complain but Kido preforming rokushiki on the big screen infornt of hundreds when he has been hiding it for the last five years seems slightly out of character.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> That's coming out of your winnings!



It couldn't have cost that much 


The Bloody Nine said:


> Seems like i missed an odd couple of hours. And Zetta - i didn't realize you didn't accept Tudor being out. If you'd told me at the time i would have edited.
> 
> And i realize i have no right to complain but Kido preforming rokushiki on the big screen infornt of hundreds when he has been hiding it for the last five years seems slightly out of character.



sorry, I just had no idea what to do.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2008)

So who's RPing Mercury. Zorokiller or Zetta?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2008)

Has anyone read the Shinobi Naruto RP thread? Every post is like 3 lines max. At this rate they'll rocket past our post count in a day or so but like I've said before, it's quality not quantity that makes a good thread.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

ah cool Zorokiller is here,

also  i haven't been reading it SH


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

I refuse to subject my eyes to crap at 1.30 AM. 

Well, Mercury is Zorokiller's character so he's up I guess. 

As for Kido... It won't matter, marines arn't here and there is no one except Tudor and Steel Jack who knows what Rokushiki are. Jack doesn't care anyway and Tudor is still locked in the black box of doom.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I refuse to subject my eyes to crap at 1.30 AM.
> 
> Well, Mercury is Zorokiller's character so he's up I guess.
> 
> As for Kido... It won't matter, marines arn't here and there is no one except Tudor and Steel Jack who knows what Rokushiki are. Jack doesn't care anyway and Tudor is still locked in the black box of doom.



Lulz black boxes...make sure to keep the tooth picks, bubble gum, and whatever the hell else was used away.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Lulz black boxes...make sure to keep the tooth picks, bubble gum, and whatever the hell else was used away.



Done 

Also, anyone notice how most RPers in the Shinobi World RP suddenly turned from green to red?

Yeah, I love my neg power.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta how do you work out how much people neg or rep for ?

Oh and Zorokiller - for the sake of continuity can you edit your blackhole post and mention Tudor.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok re-edited it again^_^

So what about that eh! Hawkins can surpass the star?! Does the star forfeit?!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

All reps aside, here is the new chart (I totally forgot to make one but this one was over quick anyway, so here is one to just catch up.)



strawhat4life, wrong thread lolz


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

Indeed S4L. 

As for Zooey...I don't have any experience using her in battle...anyone here who does?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Indeed S4L.
> 
> As for Zooey...I don't have any experience using her in battle...anyone here who does?



I used her once in a while...but I keep on forgetting her moves and such...I believe strawhat4life is the best atm


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

I have no idea how she works in battle, seriously.

Oh and check the shinobi wars.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2008)

I only used her once and I find her fighting style difficult to write but if you want to me to use her, I will.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Ninja Trick Number 5620, NINJA MANTRA!

Nin.nin.nin. nama NIN!

What's it do?

Nothing. Nothing at all. It just calms him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

indeed Kama... indeed.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2008)

hmmm...that scene is really familiar...........


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 18, 2008)

Oi SH4L where is that awesome MJ popcorn-watching .gif ?

Also i think i'm the weak sauce;

Rp for Posts: 15 
Rp for Rep: 4 
Rp for weeks: 7870
Total: 7890

PS- where is Herczeg anyway ? He always did have good posts.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> hmmm...that scene is really familiar...........



yes, Usopp had some of the same things.

Actually, Usopp is pretty much the Ninja of OP.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

I see some posts have dissapeared. Yay for swift mod actions.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyhow, I'm outta here. Nighty night. Tommorow I'll be posting from my new PC.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Oi SH4L where is that awesome MJ popcorn-watching .gif ?
> 
> Also i think i'm the weak sauce;
> 
> ...



You mean this guy...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2008)

...and scene. I'm out. Have a good one guys.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2008)

later


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been wondering, where has Breeze wandered off to?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

Just noticed that some of us are repsealed. Go figure.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Just noticed that some of us are repsealed. Go figure.



Uh, actually, I think we all are


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sealed 

And when is the result of the battle gonna come!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm not sealed
> 
> And when is the result of the battle gonna come!?



Really? Says you are to me. Oh wait, I guess seeing how I'm sealed I guess it would say everyone else is  

And whenever Zetta gets here I guess.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey guys i am back.Do you want to give you some reputation?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> hey guys i am back.Do you want to give you some reputation?



Go ahead, give it a shot.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

well i gave to The_sloth but i can't give to you Kiba.

Can you try to me too?Lol

That man Slips tries to neg me


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> well i gave to The_sloth but i can't give to you Kiba.
> 
> Can you try to me too?Lol
> 
> That man Slips tries to neg me



No! You didn't rep me man! WTF...

kidding...


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

hehe....i barely see your kidding.....


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 19, 2008)

Having less than 50 posts means null reps are given.  FAQ is your friend. 

Also, can we stop just talking about reps?  Seriously, you guys are making seem that having a high reputation means your better than others.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

y.....lets stop this conversation


Sloth  do you know about the new Dark Knight movie?(I know that it is not right for this thread but anyway)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Having less than 50 posts means null reps are given.  FAQ is your friend.
> 
> Also, can we stop just talking about reps?  Seriously, you guys are making seem that having a high reputation means your better than others.



They just like having that power over others I guess.  

I think we should all go "Brawl it up."


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey how can someone can be a member of the Shinkigen kishi group?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 19, 2008)

repsealed...

Anyway, uhm Shinkigen Kishi just recruits, the same way as baroque works.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I've been wondering, where has Breeze wandered off to?



she's in Joseph's cloak pocket, sleeping


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey guys did you seen the Naruto rpg?I can't understand a thing lol.Hehhe and most of them are negged.


Guys i feel bad that i am not in this rpg from the start and i am new.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm gonna have to get this repseal adressed. 

But first, to deal with this fight.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta could you add me to the list with the other since you accepted me man?


Ah and Vergil told me that he will not continue to this.He is in Naruto rpg now because he didn't know what is happening in this rp


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 19, 2008)

That won't matter since I for one won't miss him and his devil may cry rp in every rp.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Zetta could you add me to the list with the other since you accepted me man?
> 
> 
> Ah and Vergil told me that he will not continue to this.He is in Naruto rpg now because he didn't know what is happening in this rp



Sure, link me your character.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Ninja tricks. What can't they do?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

here is my char:A l p h a

Scroll down and you will see it.

Thanks


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Ninja tricks. What can't they do?



Can they invent a better mousetrap?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Can they invent a better mousetrap?



they poison the cheese


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> they poison the cheese



You sly devils. 

I just noticed it's saturday but since nobody has done any pirating, bounties remain the same.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You sly devils.
> 
> I just noticed it's saturday but since nobody has done any pirating, bounties remain the same.



and ken and sam can't get bounties, since the marines said they were on Vacation


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta i killed marines in that island i am in.Shouldn't i get bounty?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, I think i'm going to explain how Joseph's "Expel" command works.

School is in- Pocket Pocket Fruit Class.

Subject- Expel.

Alright, To those of you who wish to know.

The pocket fruit works like this. A pocket dimension is created based on the users own conscious, He makes as many pockets as he needs for whatever items. Inside the pocket, the items sort of "Float" around.



Typically, Joseph must grab onto these items, To make sure he gets the right one, He consciously chooses that item.



It's hard to master because you must pretty much remember where you put what items and then you have to pull them out. (difficult to do in a tough battle.)

Expel works on a different logic.




He picks an item he wants, Then he lets it "Fall" From the pocket, Gaining speed he makes an opening to the pocket from his palm, Thus letting the object "Fly" out of it.



And that's how Expel works


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

It's entirely different from the Hewa Hewa no mi that Croix has in his box.

That would allow you to put ships in your belly button.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> It's entirely different from the Hewa Hewa no mi that Croix has in his box.
> 
> That would allow you to put ships in your belly button.



I would like to state that as you master the fruit, you can make larger and larger pockets


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta i killed some marines in the Island i am.Shouldn't i get bounty?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 19, 2008)

Nobody marines don't do much to your bounty.

And Uhm...that's already how I saw the pocket pocket no mi Expel thingy going on...it was pretty obvious


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

I was just thinking more along the lines of...he can shoot cannonballs with his hands? That's a new level of epic.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ohh kk Zorokiller.Maybe later i will kill a marine general or rob a bank


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Nobody marines don't do much to your bounty.
> 
> And Uhm...that's already how I saw the pocket pocket no mi Expel thingy going on...it was pretty obvious



eh, it was mostly for the fun of making pictures....


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 19, 2008)

No disrespect to Nero, but I lol'd at the desperation to get a bounty. :rofl

Word of advice.  To get a bounty, your "battles" have to be in much more detail and more meaningful than your battles with the marines so far.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey sloth i killed and a general Marine too.See my lost post.



Well i see that Vergil with the Dante Achillo character got a bounty just for escaping from a marine bas


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats exactly what I was referring to.  2 shots and a cut and a Marine General dies?

Luffy wasn't able to even touch Smoker, and he's a mere Captain.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, i didn't say that this Marine general had any powers at all.He is just the general of that island


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Make it more believable. Also, Bounties are for fun,nothing. Besides, I don't see the point of doing bounties this week.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

kk no problem man.I just liked the idea of having a bounty like a real pirate.Anyway , ...


Is it real enough now or i should get better?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Just keep going but don't RP for the sake of bounties. Those come naturally. I'm really lenient about these things. 

Oh and update about the repseals. Apparently, we were repwhoring and that's why we got repsealed. The big stinker with the other RP is what made them come and investigate.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Just keep going but don't RP for the sake of bounties. Those come naturally. I'm really lenient about these things.
> 
> Oh and update about the repseals. Apparently, we were repwhoring and that's why we got repsealed. The big stinker with the other RP is what made them come and investigate.



i was repwhoring?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey my friends the other man wit the Naruto rpg overcame our posts


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 19, 2008)

I was away for a few days and couldn't RP. Anyways, what's this about repwhoring?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Comeon post something to Rp


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Hey my friends the other man wit the Naruto rpg overcame our posts



Its easy to accumulate that many posts when you write just one sentence and use the same thread for convo as well.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i was repwhoring?



Apparently so...

Also, their convo thread is in their RP. So we have nearly 4000 posts in total.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok i added my new style and the details about the new devil fruit at my character's profile too


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 19, 2008)

hmmm Annie reading the awesome adventures of kung fu man...interesting...

It's Usagi's favorite. the writer is really awesome as well Kumamoto Oddachi.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

I really need to ask, where did everyone go?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 19, 2008)

dunno, perhaps weekend?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I really need to ask, where did everyone go?



nothing to do when in prison, they are exploring the rest of the forum


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry just enjoying summer in the city. It's like 90+ degrees over here.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess that's the main problem with the fact that we're incarcerating people... I need to fix this...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I guess that's the main problem with the fact that we're incarcerating people... I need to fix this...



How exactly, a loser's tourney? Well, whatever you do it can't be worse then right now for the majority of the prisoners


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah but even if the losers are not in prison then they're still stuck on the island with nothing to do until the full plot is revealed. Either way we're all sort of in the same boat, both the winners and the losers, until we get to the climax that is.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah but even if the losers are not in prison then they're still stuck on the island with nothing to do until the full plot is revealed. Either way we're all sort of in the same boat, both the winners and the losers, until we get to the climax that is.



Sort of, but atleast you guys have an island to explore. We're stuck in a box


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

For the avatar people

Nothing beats Aizens afro.

RP can start.

As for the losers... I have something in mind


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Awsome, now I have two things to do


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Basicly, you guys navigate the dungeon and hope I don't kill you all.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't envy Zorokiller. Your fights pretty great.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

If my RP is lacking, it means I can't get the image I want for the fight in my head.

I watched Equilibrium today specifically for this fight so I could have inspiration. 

Basicly, keep this in mind while reading the fight.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cep03G2BbJs[/YOUTUBE]

That's Croix's melee style.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah about that Zetta. Whats the point of Gun fu  (hitting peoples hands so their aim misses you by centimeters) when Croix can just bend the bullet.

He could also bend around intercepting bullets. 

Croix is a broken bastard.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

Croix can only manipulate his won bullets.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Yup, only his own bullets.

And he's not a fan of using it in a straight gun fight unless he takes someone seriously, it's like a last resort thing.

Pirate's honor is big on his list of morales. 

He's still not gonna use it against Annie yet. That's only if he's losing. It's still pretty much tied as you can see.

Also, Annie and Croix have some insane reflexes apparently. Bullettiming a gatling gun and shooting bullets in midflight away is beyong mere bullettiming.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yup, only his own bullets.
> 
> And he's not a fan of using it in a straight gun fight unless he takes someone seriously, it's like a last resort thing.
> 
> Pirate's honor is big on his list of morales.



He'd get along with Joseph if they got together.. sober...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

And without Joseph taking a million belli from his ass. 

Actually, that entire chase was moot if you consider Joseph's fruit. If he put it in a dimension, no one can touch it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> And without Joseph taking a million belli from his ass.
> 
> Actually, that entire chase was moot if you consider Joseph's fruit. If he put it in a dimension, no one can touch it.



which is exactly why he said "You are never going to get it!"

XD he pocketed the cash and took off


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yup, only his own bullets.
> 
> And he's not a fan of using it in a straight gun fight unless he takes someone seriously, it's like a last resort thing.
> 
> ...



Ay. Remember that n00b you chucked out ? He had one moment of sense. He said all our bounties are too low - and i agree with him. Say what you will but most of us could shitstomp Arlong - just look at people fighting at demisoru speeds.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Ay. Remember that n00b you chucked out ? He had one moment of sense. He said all our bounties are too low - and i agree with him. Say what you will but most of us could shitstomp Arlong - just look at people fighting at demisoru speeds.



Demi soru?

This is basicly Whiskey Peak level Zoro. He was bullet timing 100 people at once.  And was able pull a guy infront of a bullet after the bullet was shot.

Zoro was shitting even harder on bullet timers then than we are. 

I mean, Alabasta Chopper was outrunning bullet speed baseballs. And Luffy was probably leagues faster.

One on one I doubt we could beat Arlong. He's got more than speed. He's good incredible durabillity that none of use could really come close and power wise, he's also very strong.

Then again, check the bounties. Arlong was 22 million. We surpassed him last week.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

Its all dramatic effect anyway. Just trying to paint a good fight.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty much, we've both been looking forward to this fight.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Then again, check the bounties. Arlong was 22 million. We surpassed him last week.



Ah, but as Magistrate Dickenson is so kind to remind us, bounties are not a measure of skill.  What's going with this repsealing crap?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

So yeah whatever, I mean Black Beard had a bounty of zero. It's fun but that's all it is.

And we were apparently whoring so we got sealed...

2 weeks for everyone. If you plead your case, you might get 1 week instead.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> So yeah whatever, I mean Black Beard had a bounty of zero. It's fun but that's all it is.
> 
> And we were apparently whoring so we got sealed...
> 
> 2 weeks for everyone. If you plead your case, you might get 1 week instead.



Don't feel like kissing some guys ass, so I'll go two weeks sealed.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Don't feel like kissing some guys ass, so I'll go two weeks sealed.



I never kiss ass. 

I just did what a normal lawyer would do. Ask to see the evidence and disprove where possible. 

I did the same when I had a month ban from the OBD. Turned it into two weeks.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

BTW S4L, do you mind if we continue this later? It's 4.32 AM here and I kinda would like some rest.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Whoo you guys are having a long ass fight


----------



## Zetta (Jul 19, 2008)

This was all foreplay. 

Anyway, I'm going to bed, catch you guys later.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

See yah later.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

Zetta said:


> BTW S4L, do you mind if we continue this later? It's 4.32 AM here and I kinda would like some rest.



Yeah good night.

Edit: Or rather good morning.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 19, 2008)

We were whoring ?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> We were whoring ?



All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

@MrChubz- We have found an actual way to escape, read the current page of the other thread.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news, I can post during my fight whenever it comes up cuz I got the laptop.  Bad news is that my Saturday was over 24 hours, gotta love those timezones.  Timewarp  26 hour Saturday


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2008)

Garrick really dislikes Annie.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there actually someone in this planet who likes Garrick?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2008)

His mom but she's dead and me 'cause I like writing bastards.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually like Annie most of your crew, followed by Arkins, Garrick and then Clemens.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh,nice ending S4L.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Is there actually someone in this planet who likes Garrick?



Which planet?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

well that's out of the way now


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

So what does that death dagger do?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> So what does that death dagger do?




when stabbed into the altar on Crossbone Island? Enhances your devil fruit to unbelievable levels.

When stabbed into your own leg?

Who knows


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey infichi I like your wanted bounty of your character.Lol it is too cool.

Man could you make one for me too?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Hey infichi I like your wanted bounty of your character.Lol it is too cool.
> 
> Man could you make one for me too?



sure what picture would you like?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh thanks..
What picture...Can you tell me what kinds can you do?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Oh thanks..
> What picture...Can you tell me what kinds can you do?



with google Anything is possible 

if you want a Skull i can pretty much do anything


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

kk wait to see and decide


Hey can you make a skull with 2 swords or katanas?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> when stabbed into the altar on Crossbone Island? Enhances your devil fruit to unbelievable levels.
> 
> When stabbed into your own leg?
> 
> Who knows



Somehow, I get the feeling Joseph versus Kido is gonna be interesting...

Remind me to steal said dagger so I can start blowing up islands.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol good idea.Blow up some islands man!!


Zetta can you give me the licence to say an idea for the rp?Just an idea nothing else


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> kk wait to see and decide
> 
> 
> Hey can you make a skull with 2 swords or katanas?



I could, Want anything else done to it?



that is your basic skull, Adding two Katana will be easy, But you might want to think about a distinguishing mark for the face. A hat a Scar mean eyes a different nose.

W/e you want, (it took a while to get the basic design of Oda's skull flags down T.T)



Zetta said:


> Somehow, I get the feeling Joseph versus Kido is gonna be interesting...
> 
> Remind me to steal said dagger so I can start blowing up islands.



you would have to beat Akuma to it


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 20, 2008)

So, err... when's Zorokiller gonna show up to judge the fight?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol Infichi you are so good guy.Well instead of bones give katanas.Add mean eyes,a scary smile, a different nose(Just not a circle one), a scar over the right eye and spiked hair.

Thanks man


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, err... when's Zorokiller gonna show up to judge the fight?



Didn't he say he had work today?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Lol Infichi you are so good guy.Well instead of bones give katanas.Add mean eyes,a scary smile, a different nose(Just not a circle one), a scar over the right eye and spiked hair.
> 
> Thanks man


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Lol good idea.Blow up some islands man!!
> 
> 
> Zetta can you give me the licence to say an idea for the rp?Just an idea nothing else



Whoever said you can't input ideas? Be warned, that if I don't like it, I will find out where you live and egg your house.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah man really good.Well you will and a bounty as well right?Well add 100.000.000 as since i will have it only in my sig


Zetta are you serious?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Yeah man really good.Well you will and a bounty as well right?Well add 100.000.000 as since i will have it only in my sig
> 
> 
> Zetta are you serious?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Heheh great thanks man.I will add the flag right now


Infichi I can you something more difficult?Can you take this image:
and just change the name to Nero as my char is similar to him


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 20, 2008)

If I was going to kill Ace of Clubs, here's how I would do it: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




A guard reached down into the black box of doom and grabbed Ace. "Steel Jack wants to talk to you." the guard said.  The guard dragged Ace to Jack.  The guard saluted and left. "Hello, Ace.  I am Steel Jack." "R u steal jakk!" "Yes... anyways, I am going to kill you." "O boi this kud b fun!" "What the fuck? Do you want to die?" "I am sry i only now what ilerned since i am ten."  Jack grabbed Ace and ripped his head off.  

*The End*


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Somehow, I get the feeling Joseph versus Kido is gonna be interesting...



Yeah about that. On monday or tuesday i'm going on a road trip to Montenegro for about ten days. I seriously doubt i will be able to post in that time.

So looks like Joseph got lucky.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Darthsauron why to kill Ace of clubs?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not actually going to, that's just how I would do it .


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

lol hehehe


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Heheh great thanks man.I will add the flag right now
> 
> 
> Infichi I can you something more difficult?Can you take this image:
> and just change the name to Nero as my char is similar to him



couldn't pull it off, Can't seem to get the color's right so it wont blend properly.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

KK no problem man


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> KK no problem man



the best i could do was try and re-create it some what


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2008)

Weird that Zorokiller didn't post the winner of the match yet, instead he posted Mercury going back to the Box.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Infichi is great man


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 20, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Weird that Zorokiller didn't post the winner of the match yet, instead he posted Mercury going back to the Box.



It was a good match, it will probably take him some time to judge it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

i knew belle was next, but lmfao she has to fight a panda? XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea sorry, It was a hard decision.

Work, reading up, making decision, making class Skills for my FF rp

Yup versus the panda


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Yea sorry, It was a hard decision.
> 
> Work, reading up, making decision, making class Skills for my FF rp
> 
> Yup versus the panda



ah man that's, that's awesome.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Yea sorry, It was a hard decision.
> 
> Work, reading up, making decision, making class Skills for my FF rp
> 
> Yup versus the panda



No problem, forgot how long of a fight that was and it was really close too. And haha, good choice for someone to fight the panda 



InfIchi said:


> ah man that's, that's awesome.


Maybe she could bring Breeze for back up


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy crap, Croix won?

I would have given the win to Annie but I guess that's why the impartial judge system works.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Holy crap, Croix won?
> 
> I would have given the win to Annie but I guess that's why the impartial judge system works.



eh i would have too


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 20, 2008)

Annie still has room for progress and will eventually surpass him.

Croix is on his old days...he won't increase much anymore


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, Croix's just 27, don't count him out yet.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh well...Any way...He won, although I like Annie more


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 20, 2008)

I also would have given the win to Croix.

SH4L took it on humor. Zetta took it in creativity and onepiece-ness. The excellence of writting was split both ways with maybe a slight edge to SH4L.

At least that's what i think.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a good match. Anyway, if you'll excuse 362 is subbed by Instantz so I'm gonna go and watch Zoro kick the shit out of Ryuuma.

Since Ryuuma is a fencer, it's good inspiration for my fight with Zorokiller later.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> It was a good match. Anyway, if you'll excuse 362 is subbed by Instantz so I'm gonna go and watch Zoro kick the shit out of Ryuuma.
> 
> Since Ryuuma is a fencer, it's good inspiration for my fight with Zorokiller later.



whoa... how long has 362 actually been.. out?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> whoa... how long has 362 actually been.. out?



Raw? I have no idea.

Subbed, apparently 40 minutes.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Raw? I have no idea.
> 
> Subbed, apparently 40 minutes.



Huh, I saw it subbed a few days ago. I forget where though.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Raw? I have no idea.
> 
> Subbed, apparently 40 minutes.



why does it take a freaking WEEK to get a good OP ep?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

This week's episode was exceptionally good. They outdid themselves on Zoro vs Ryuuma.

As for subbed, Instantz usually has it first.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 20, 2008)

lol INP had the episode already like...yesterday...Anyway I'm going to begin with Usagi his fight tomorrow, and ofcourse...Add the Skills/magic of the FF RP tomorrow (today I made the whole list)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> lol INP had the episode already like...yesterday...Anyway I'm going to begin with Usagi his fight tomorrow, and ofcourse...Add the Skills/magic of the FF RP tomorrow (today I made the whole list)



Hmm, I went on the date listed on their XDCC bot on mIRC so yeah. 

Wait, no awesome panda fight today?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope it will have to wait, I'm going to my gf soon and internet still doesn't work there...(she lives in a house with only girls and the girl who goes over the internetz is on vacation)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, after this, there are two more fights... maybe we should let another one go first?

If I like closely, the last one is basicly two characters S4L has under his control so he could solo that one.

Good idea?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys i saw 362 very well subbed at youtube.com just yesterday


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 20, 2008)

yes, it wouldn't really make a difference to swap those two around. after those two it's Joseph versus Kido.


lol youtube=fail


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> yes, it wouldn't really make a difference to swap those two around. after those two it's Joseph versus Kido.
> 
> 
> lol youtube=fail



Wait, what about Tabitha versus Collaart?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

to take some stress off Zorokiller



did i do it right?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Annie still has room for progress and will eventually surpass him.



Annie has already surpassed Croix imo. It's just the DF that makes the difference but that's what she gets for not using a seastone bullet.

Anyway I should have this fight done in a couple of posts.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> to take some stress off Zorokiller
> 
> 
> 
> did i do it right?



You did. 

And about Croix: in pure skills, Annie is better. She's been a crack killer for her entire life so that's only fair. Croix meanwhile has been spending the last 10 years boozing and reading.

It's already exceptional that he can still keep up. 10 years tend to destroy someone's physical state. 

So is us venting our rage on the extremely expensive flatscreen monitor the running joke of this arc?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You did.
> 
> And about Croix: in pure skills, Annie is better. She's been a crack killer for her entire life so that's only fair. Croix meanwhile has been spending the last 10 years boozing and reading.
> 
> ...



Kama's vent was the best.


Jumping on the screen and pounding on it XD


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2008)

Jack has a lot of folks gunning for him I notice.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## the_sloth (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank God Belle's fight was postponed.  But I probably won't be really free to do it til Tuesday evening (my time, I think it'll be morning US time)...  I'll be at the airport all day Tuesday.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Thank God Belle's fight was postponed.  But I probably won't be really free to do it til Tuesday evening (my time, I think it'll be morning US time)...  I'll be at the airport all day Tuesday.



i guess you mean tomorrow...?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

In that case, I'll move up Paegun vs Tabitha too. And if needed, Joseph versus Kido.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 20, 2008)

I should have internet access in my dorm room so I should be able to do the fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2008)

Kai versus Arkins is finito. I assume that Zetta will be handling Tabitha since he has the best knack for her character.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

Apparently. 

You choose Arkins I assume as winner? You get the choice since they're both your characters. Same for Garrick versus Clemens.

It was all luck really. Normally, the first match was Annie vs Croix but I decided to throw it back which brought up Garrick to fight Clemens.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah I choose Arkins.

Edit: Holy crap I just passed 2,000 posts! Yeah I think its time for me to slow down.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah I choose Arkins.
> 
> Edit: Holy crap I just passed 2,000 posts! Yeah I think its time for me to slow down.



Eh don't worry about it too much. Who really cares about your post count.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2008)

I do! 

It seems excessive to me. Time to slow down.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 20, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I do!
> 
> It seems excessive to me. Time to slow down.



Then what does that say about my 5200 posts?

Notice, I've only been active since May. 

I just made this account and forgot about it. 

Anyway, i'll announce it later, or you go ahead and do it if you want, however wants to use Jack.

Just say Arkins wins and the next match is Tabitha vs Paegun in... what the hell, you pick. Actually, however makes the post first can decide.

I'm going to bed, toodles!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah i'm out of here too, Peace people


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 21, 2008)

Whoa.  Nero is pretty hardcore.  He seems a bit more than just Neutral if you ask me.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hehehe.Well he is neutral man.He is very protective with his real friends.Well fruit made him a little more mad.
lol


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

we're only turning around the match order, not really turning around the match ups so it would be...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

all right, so i'm looking up sword fighting styles to see what i can make Joseph and Kama do later on and i found something cool.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-TytzvopOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> all right, so i'm looking up sword fighting styles to see what i can make Joseph and Kama do later on and i found something cool.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-TytzvopOY[/YOUTUBE]



They're just fucking around. My old sensei would beat them both in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

awesome nittoryu!

Zorokiller ftw...but Zetta also uses two swords..wait almost everyone does lol

awesome that bear is awesome, but stands no ground against Usagi! lol


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> awesome nittoryu!
> 
> Zorokiller ftw...but Zetta also uses two swords..wait almost everyone does lol



let's see here...


Zorokiller, Zetta, Bolt, Tsurugi, Kama, Belle....

Joseph is a jack of all trades master of none...


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 21, 2008)

Weird- my youtube thing doesn't work even though it does in the preview post.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Weird- my youtube thing doesn't work even though it does in the preview post.



do the [YOUTUBE /YOUTUBE] part first, then post the link inside of it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

Nope Tsurugi dropped his wakizashi's, Kojiro made him focus on only one sword.

Now he only has his Tsurugi blade with a bird bird: type swallow devil fruit. 
so even when in contact with seastone, it just changes back to a tsurugi so seastone doesn't really harm tsurugi, it only makes his blade not fly on his own.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Nope Tsurugi dropped his wakizashi's, Kojiro made him focus on only one sword.
> 
> Now he only has his Tsurugi blade with a bird bird: type swallow devil fruit.
> so even when in contact with seastone, it just changes back to a tsurugi so seastone doesn't really harm tsurugi, it only makes his blade not fly on his own.



aw, he was better with the Wakizashi.... those things kick ass.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

he nows has a robotic arm, explosive birds who carry mirrors to blind foes with the sunlight or artificial sunlight, a flying sword changing bird plus a strong ittoryu style learned by a awesome samurai from the Shinkigen Kishi which rivals even the Godai Kishi Desch.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> he nows has a robotic arm, explosive birds who carry mirrors to blind foes with the sunlight or artificial sunlight, a flying sword changing bird plus a strong ittoryu style learned by a awesome samurai from the Shinkigen Kishi which rivals even the Godai Kishi Desch.



true, but the Wakizashi are still awesome.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> do the [YOUTUBE /YOUTUBE] part first, then post the link inside of it.


 That's what I did. I'll just post the link to the page.  

Usagi needs to meet this guy.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

I use 2 swords too.Lol and i think my char is pretty strong


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

yes but he is getting his ass kicked at infinity island.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

how you know that?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

Since you are heavily outnumbered, and a uninvited guest, I guess Steel Jack will take care of you.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lol.If Steel Jack challenge me he will die from my blade.
Lol just kidding


Hey strawhat4life funny posts.Heheh you made me laugh.Well i want to meet in the game one time ok?And have a friendly battle



Where are you all???


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> all right, so i'm looking up sword fighting styles to see what i can make Joseph and Kama do later on and i found something cool.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-TytzvopOY[/YOUTUBE]



Oh I love that video, I always wanted to try to learn that but could never find a place


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone who wants to meet my char in the Island?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

wait a second...what the hell does your DF do?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine?Read my profile


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

It gives him some regen.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe I should have had Garrick chop an arm off, see how good that regen really is lol.

Edit: Just kidding Nero...I'd never do that.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

StrawHat4life get your Garrick and let's do a friendly battle


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

If you've been keeping up with Garrick then you'd know there's nothing friendly about him lol.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, you don't want to try a battle with my char?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe in the next tournament.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

hehe.Lol .Who waits until then?
kk just kidding


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

Garrick's having good alcohol fueled dreams right now. Go pick a fight with another character lol.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

yy i know my friend.I told you just kidding.



Anyway if someone wants to meet Nero somehow and have a friendly battle i am waiting.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

Go fight Steel Jack, I hear he's a pushover.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is allowed to battle Steel Jack?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah sure why not, it shouldn't be too hard to beat him. Go for it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

Sure. Just go in his office and ask him to kick the crap out of you, he's been under some stress anyway with this entire tournament thing.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ohh ok then i will go.


Lol i did the 3000 post.Did i win anything??

Lol i just kidding.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack's like a hundred and four. Your character will wipe the floor with him. Just ask Zetta or Zorokiller to RP Jack for you.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm on it.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oups sorry guys.As i writing i didn't see that posts of you.You want me to delete it and do it all over again together?I don't have any problem


----------



## Fleecy (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn... This looks sooo cool but I've only watched and read little of One Piece...  I'm skimming some of the RP for enjoyment though and the onigiri is WIN.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ohh Anyway.....I am going to bed in about 10 minutes.Zetta if you want continue the fight.I left you a "As Nero etc.........."


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

The hell was that?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry man i know.I didn't see your post that wil help me because that time i was already writing my post.Sorry again

Hey you are unfair man.Why you did that?Oh comeon?
I will return fast and take my revenge ok?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack is 100x more powerful than you will ever be. 

Deus ex machina much ?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 21, 2008)

And why they told me that I will beat him.Oh you damn ..You trapped me!!

LOL....Just kidding!!


I am going to bed.Goodnight guys.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

I love being GM. It allows me to use Enel.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

So... very... bored....


Ken Vs Fairu is meant to stop where it is.

I can't do Akuma and Kuroi yet..


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

Walk around town and converse with some locales? 

Or we could just say screw the fights and have a free for all.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Walk around town and converse with some locales?
> 
> Or we could just say screw the fights and have a free for all.



Joseph's resting, Belle and Kama are talking and Bolt's watching the fight


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I love being GM. It allows me to use Enel.



That was hilarious  And I'm bored too, guess I'll go make some traps for the box people.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

All right well i'm going to work out the Details of the next island. Kiba i'll PM you and sloth the details when i'm done


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

Fleecy said:


> Damn... This looks sooo cool but I've only watched and read little of One Piece...  I'm skimming some of the RP for enjoyment though and the onigiri is WIN.



thank you, the onigiri is my character I'm honored hehe


Anyway Nero, notice the sarcasm...it was to be suspected it would end up bad for you...


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 21, 2008)

A few things;

The road trips been canceled so i will be able to Rp Kido.

The fact that Zetta and SH4L are rep sealed is a bother. Not much of a bother because i rep for shit but still consider the value of the gesture. Funniest few pages of our Rp i reckon.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> All right well i'm going to work out the Details of the next island. Kiba i'll PM you and sloth the details when i'm done



Ok sounds good, and also whoever is in jail with us (Me, MrChubz, InfIchi, darthsauron, and whoever is taking over Zooey) I made a little fight for you to post about if you want.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ok sounds good, and also whoever is in jail with us (Me, MrChubz, InfIchi, darthsauron, and whoever is taking over Zooey) I made a little fight for you to post about if you want.



i'll get to work on Hana and Bryan in a bit


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

repseal sucks, because of those whiners in the naruto rp...

anyway, lol at the desperate attempt to get back to the grand line...You just got the boot and you can't come back in 1 or 2 posts...and no that doesn't mean 3 posts!

you can't just come back from everytime someone sends you flying, first Garrick and then Steel Jack, notice the difference in strength, you just came looking at the RP you can't be at the level of them.

And like Enel said, no flying machines in One Piece!!



BTW:

if you're bored, join the Final Fantasy RP! so I can finally kick off sometime soon!

that way you don't have to filler-mode in this RP and spend time there as well


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> repseal sucks, because of those whiners in the naruto rp...
> 
> anyway, lol at the desperate attempt to get back to the grand line...You just got the boot and you can't come back in 1 or 2 posts...and no that doesn't mean 3 posts!
> 
> ...



1. I don't think he will ever understand 

2. It seems interesting, but I don't know jack shit about FF. I think I'm gona' work on my Avatar character, just gota' think of some stuff.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 21, 2008)

No he probably won't...


Anyway only if you know a couple of things about FF it's alright enough. Like understanding what Chocobo's are, what Moogles are and such...you don't need to have knowledge about much of the games since it's a original setting and story.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 21, 2008)

Something i noticed - i write like the book that i have read most recentl. Just started reading Midnights Children and i can't help myself being annoyingly flowery. You'll have to forgive me.

Anyhow i forgot to say SH4L - Kai is either a lot stronger than i gave him credit for or Arkins is a lot weaker. I was expecting Arkins to stomp him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

ok Kiba i sent you the information its pretty long lol..


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Anyhow i forgot to say SH4L - Kai is either a lot stronger than i gave him credit for or Arkins is a lot weaker. I was expecting Arkins to stomp him.



I just tried to make the fight balanced. Plus Kai hung around with Arlong's crew and he's strong for a Fishman.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

I was expecting Kai to beat Arkins in pure physical power. I mean, going by power, he's the strongest person on our crew.  That's why he's a fishmen.

As for speed, I'd say Zooey is the fast followed by Zorokiller.
Reactionwise, you can't beat Croix and Annie shitting on bullets. 



StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah I'd say Annie and Croix have near soru level reaction abilities when they're in the zone.


I'd say Alabasta level at best. I mean, Chopper was outrunning bullets in Alabasta. We were just dodging them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I'd say Annie and Croix have near soru level reaction abilities when they're in the zone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I was expecting Kai to beat Arkins in pure physical power. I mean, going by power, he's the strongest person on our crew.  That's why he's a fishmen.
> 
> As for speed, I'd say Zooey is the fast followed by Zorokiller.
> Reactionwise, you can't beat Croix and Annie shitting on bullets.




hmm...

in my crew, Kama is the fastest, When he takes off all that damn weight he has on. (The shirt and the mound of hidden weapons inside his clothes.)

Joseph and Bryan have the most Physical power.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

Btw Zorokiller, feel free to judge the fight and write an ending. I don't think we're gonna see anything more from Collaart.

Then, depending if Sloth feels like doing it, we'll have Usagi vs Belle (unless InfIchi feels like doing it)

If not, we can do Kido versus Joseph. Joseph needs some action and Bloody Nine is here so...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Btw Zorokiller, feel free to judge the fight and write an ending. I don't think we're gonna see anything more from Collaart.
> 
> Then, depending if Sloth feels like doing it, we'll have Usagi vs Belle (unless InfIchi feels like doing it)
> 
> If not, we can do Kido versus Joseph. Joseph needs some action and Bloody Nine is here so...



Hehe, i made Joseph rest so he would be in prime Condition to battle 

I would love to do Belle Vs Usagi, But Sloth has his own plans.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 21, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah I'd say Annie and Croix have near soru level reaction abilities when they're in the zone.



Hmm. I'd Alabasta level. Chopper was outrunning bullet speed baseballs. That's a level entirely from actually shitting on bullettiming.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2008)

@Bloody Nine- Is Tudor still in the prison? Because if he is I would edit a clone for you to fight


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

aight Well i'm out of here people, good luck in Jail 

i'll handle Hana and Bryan when i get up... maybe.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> aight Well i'm out of here people, good luck in Jail
> 
> i'll handle Hana and Bryan when i get up... maybe.



Cya


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

Someone is asking for a ban, jumping from westblue to the grand line...hmm

(you do know that north blue and westblue are next to the new world, and the grand line is between east blue and south blue...so you can't go their easily)


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

hey man calm down.It is just a game.Anyway I didn't any bad for the RP.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes you did, you can't fly from west blue to like the middle of the first part in the grandline

Like I previously said, you can't get back in 1 or 2 posts...which doesn't mean you can get back in 3 posts...You can't get back in a while!


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhh mann......Ok i will fix it.



He is in a random Island.So, i am ok now


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally back.  What have I missed?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that you missed my Kick from the Infinity Island .

HEHEHE.LOL.

I will return back.LOL


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 22, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> @Bloody Nine- Is Tudor still in the prison? Because if he is I would edit a clone for you to fight



Yeah. He's still in prison but he's not going into the maze. He's just bidding his time.

ps- I'm gonna flat out say what we've been thinking for ages. I don't think nero is old enough to Rp with us yet.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

Well that's my opinion as well, but I guess Zetta holds the final word on this.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohh comeon now.You can't kick me out plz.I didn't do nothing wrong.Why are you so mean with me?Coz i am new?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothing like that at all. You seem like an nice and enthusiastic sort of guy, maybe to excess. This rp doesn't seem suited to you is all - i would reccomend the shinobi rp or the crossover rp as a better fit.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh thanks for your kind words.Man I am a fan of One Piece.I read and seen all mangas and anime episodes.I am just not too good in this one coz I came little late right?But don't take me the chance.Time with time i will keep up with the rest of you better.


Anyway i am waiting for my Bleach RP to be approved.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

Not it has nothing to do with keeping up with us, it has to do with the way you make your story and behave with your RP character.

You are to focused on being the strongest and letting all attacks done to you been "undone" and "barely damage" at all just for the fact that you want to be stronger then all of the others.

You see the fun in the RP is the story and not necessarly being the strongest and owning every other person in the RP.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

What are you talking about.It is the opposite.I prefer to meet the others and make friends in the RP.If i wanted to be the stronger i could write that i killed steel Jack in my post or I wouldn't let Garrick to trhow me away.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Stop using


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Nero92 = Predator13.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Who is the damn Predato13 that you are telling me so many times sloth??


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Do we have our weapons in the evil maze of doom?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 22, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Not it has nothing to do with keeping up with us, it has to do with the way you make your story and behave with your RP character.
> 
> You are to focused on being the strongest and letting all attacks done to you been "undone" and "barely damage" at all just for the fact that you want to be stronger then all of the others.
> 
> You see the fun in the RP is the story and not necessarly being the strongest and owning every other person in the RP.





Nero92 said:


> What are you talking about.It is the opposite.I prefer to meet the others and make friends in the RP.If i wanted to be the stronger i could write that i killed steel Jack in my post or I wouldn't let Garrick to trhow me away.



He's right there, you can't take that away from him. 

My personal complaint is that it is a bother to read what he writes because he writes pretty badly - and like DS says he asspulls like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

I will try to write better.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

My point was that he makes Garrick his punches, feel like nothing.

And coming back out of the water (while he has a devil fruit)

Getting launched to the west blue, and then suddenly having a flying machine to return back, only to be struck by lightning (this was a GM action because you were asspulling)

but you made it that you could suddenly fly and reach almost Infinity island (while that is impossible anyway but also since west blue is totally far away from the first part of the grand line, you can't cross the whole world in 1 post)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 22, 2008)

We'll see.

Anyway, I can't really do anything today since I just got a new PC so I need to asspull everything I had on my old one before I can continue.

Until then, Zorokiller and S4L have temp GM-hood.

Don't go abusing Enel now, ya hear?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Firstly I rote that i landed to the beach not in the water.Secondly i didn't fly.The flying machine was already near the Island.And finally I didn't reached Infinity Island but an unkown Island with a Fishman.Read the whole posts first man..


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> He jumps incredible high and lands in the beach.He was like flying for a while..



Nero jumped so high it was like he was flying.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes because you edited it later, still you can't be in the grand line since flying machines don't exist, besides Maxim from enel. 

So there. end of discussion.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

KK. End of Discuss.
Thanks for informing me for my mistakes


Darthsauron thanks for support


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Jumping so high that it was like you were flying amounts to the same thing as flying- I wasn't giving you support (although it seems Zorokiller also misinterpreted my post.)


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol hehe.Anyway it was an ability of the Devil Fruit.LOL


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

jumping from one place to another place in the world isn't a devil fruit power, that's haxx and godmodding.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol i toold you that i didn't jumped from a place to another.The machine was already near the Island when it was falling down.And you told End of Discussion my friend.


Anyway why you have problem if i am in the Infinity Island since i don't disturb anybody


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Yet another ass pull .


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

The machine, doesn't exist anyway, you are asspulling.

You are not my friend, and you are getting banned from the RP since you are a not-understanding bloody fool.

Flying Machines.Don't.Exist.In.One Piece!!

Comprende? or should I repeat another 10 times?

you are asspulling things out of thin air only to get what you want.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

What is the ass pull?


Zorokiller I fixed it before.I didn't continue to tell about Flying machines.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

It means you pull something out of your ass to progress the story.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol.Hehehehe


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

Why would a Fishman, whose ship you stole, all of a sudden decide to help you?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Why would a Fishman, whose ship you stole, all of a sudden decide to help you?



are you going to continue Kama and Belle's discussion or can i use him again?


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Because he is a good fishman.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> are you going to continue Kama and Belle's discussion or can i use him again?



Yea sure.  I'll reveal what they were doing during my fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yea sure.  I'll reveal what they were doing during my fight.



ah cool, That means i can finally have a nice talk between Kama and Joseph.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Zorokiller am i still in the Rp?
I promise i will not do any wrong again .


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

If you are still in the RP, I'd suggest going on your own adventures for a while...


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes I promise


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

And by adventure, I mean a _real_ adventure.  Not just you killing fodder.  Something with a beginning, middle and end.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

of course
..........


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait, does everyone on Infinity Island know Usagi is a Panda?  Because I can create a relatively lulzy situation if this is not the case...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Wait, does everyone on Infinity Island know Usagi is a Panda?  Because I can create a relatively lulzy situation if this is not the case...



I would think so seeing how your pictures come up on the big screen, although you could play it off that it was still broken if you want


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Kiba: Do you know if we have our weapons in the maze of doom?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Zorokiller am i still in the Rp?
> I promise i will not do any wrong again .



Just be patient and stick to your own adventures for now. Almost, everyone here started that way and so should you. I would suggest using Infichi's early posts as a guideline for how to begin.

Edit: If you come within sight of Infinity Island again then you're gone. Also get rid of any references of Infinity Island from your last posts.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Kiba: Do you know if we have our weapons in the maze of doom?



Yeah, we have our weapons. Glad you showed up, wasn't sure if I would have to RP your fight or just go with "He won"


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok strawhat4life


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone have a problem with me ending this fight between Tabitha and Collaart? That is unless Zorokiller wants to do it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Does anyone have a problem with me ending this fight between Tabitha and Collaart? That is unless Zorokiller wants to do it.



nah Zetta suggested it a while back actually, I was amazed neither of you ended it lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Does anyone have a problem with me ending this fight between Tabitha and Collaart? That is unless Zorokiller wants to do it.



Go for it, someone should have done it a while ago.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

I ended my fight with the clone quickly because I want to move on in the dungeon. If everyone doesn't mind, I want to design the next trap.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I ended my fight with the clone quickly because I want to move on in the dungeon. If everyone doesn't mind, I want to design the next trap.



go for it darth


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I ended my fight with the clone quickly because I want to move on in the dungeon. If everyone doesn't mind, I want to design the next trap.



Not a problem at all.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Alright, once you guys finish up your fights I'll do it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

Next match up is ready to go. Any problems for the crap ending are on me, sorry Koguryo.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

You are all welcome to my Bleach RP


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

lol I prefer not to, plus you copied my rules zomg..

anyway I copied most of Zetta but anyway......Nah.

Btw wow Tabitha won...I had Paegun win, but didn't had the inspiration to make up a story lol


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just try to be friendly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

Tabitha's end of the fight was better written and played slightly smoother imo and that's the only criteria I prefer to go by.

Edit: Looks like everyone and their mother has their own RP thread now.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2008)

lol yes...A lot of RP´s now...But let´s see if they all contain quality!


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 22, 2008)

can someone explain whats going on in the stadium... i missed when Monopoly boards came into play


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> can someone explain whats going on in the stadium... i missed when Monopoly boards came into play



Everyone at the stadium is just sitting around, waiting for Usagi and Belle to fight. Other characters are roaming around lord knows where, and most of the prisoners are in a deathtrap maze trying to escape. I know what you're going to say, it sounds very exciting doesn't it?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 22, 2008)

Well that counts as a surprise win if ever there was one. I thought Tabitha would be sacrificed for the sake of the plot™.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Well that counts as a surprise win if ever there was one. I thought Tabitha would be sacrificed for the sake of the plot?.



whatever makes a better story


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Well that counts as a surprise win if ever there was one. I thought Tabitha would be sacrificed for the sake of the plot™.



I'm impartial and I judge based on who RPed the best not, "Wouldn't it be great for Paegun to fight Tsurugi." 

However, if Zetta wants to reverse that, he's well within his rights.

Edit: Aww...fuck impartiality. I'm reversing it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

damn you and your retcons


----------



## Zetta (Jul 22, 2008)

Sidenote: Windows Vista and I are in daring duel that will only be resolved with the death or deletion of one of us.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

But- GFW Live is now free! You can't give up on Vista!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 22, 2008)

GFW?  What's that?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

i'm going to be lazy and end my clone fight pretty quick


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Games for Windows- the PC version of Xbox live that's Vista only.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait so let me get this straight. All the prisoners still have their weapons?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup. 

Hence, why I put them in the black box of doom.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

That means Annie could easily use her most powerful explosive ordinance and just get the hell out of there but then there's that 'friggin black hole to deal with.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 22, 2008)

And the fact that she's in a sealed up box with nowhere to run from said explosion that would possibly kill her and the prisoners in one bang.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> That means Annie could easily use her most powerful explosive ordinance and just get the hell out of there but then there's that 'friggin black hole to deal with.



Well, not sure, but I think that it's not a normal cell, it's just a black box. Because of many prison escapes or whatever we are in there, and it is impossible to get out of unless you beat the maze (I think)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh well there's always Annie's special Acid bullets.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 22, 2008)

You'll see.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

Once Kiba and MrChubz finish their clone fight, I shall make the trap.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Once Kiba and MrChubz finish their clone fight, I shall make the trap.



I'm done, if MrChubz takes too long with his then you can speed it up for him, I doubt that he would mind.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 22, 2008)

I ended the two fights rather quick to progress the story faster. Hopefully everyone doesn't mind the lack of detail in the fights.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 22, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Wait so let me get this straight. All the prisoners still have their weapons?





Zetta said:


> Yup.
> 
> Hence, why I put them in the black box of doom.



But if we where all put in there thanks to the "creators" super-hax devil fruit then couldn't tudor just seastone punch his way out of there ?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> But if we where all put in there thanks to the "creators" super-hax devil fruit then couldn't tudor just seastone punch his way out of there ?



I prefer to think of it as a cosmic force rather than a DF ability.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that this "creator" is the leader of the Shinkigen Kishi.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 22, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I think that this "creator" is the leader of the Shinkigen Kishi.



Good hypothesis but... check my and Zorokiller's posts carefully. When Steel Jack talked to him, he said he. Zorokiller has all but revealed the leader is a woman.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2008)

The "creator" is a manifestation of evil that was created to counter the awesomeness of The Dark Knight.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, didn't think that the creator would be that big of a deal, thought it was just someone to watch us prisoners haha. Does it matter that I gave it the clone ability?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2008)

The Dark Knight was so good that this evil counterbalance can do almost anything.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

His ability isn't clone it is something else..dum dum dum...

(but the clones are okay since it's in his power to do)


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Apparently, Belle seems to be some kind of comedian.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Good hypothesis but... check my and Zorokiller's posts carefully. When Steel Jack talked to him, he said he. Zorokiller has all but revealed the leader is a woman.



Im good. I reckon the creator is the the son in law that Novabent was talking about who is even more fearsome than the lady leader of SK.

Besides you didn't answer my question - can Tudor just seastone punch his way out of there. If he can i'll just hold him back till its a good enough time for a prison break.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2008)

Through one liners and spam, the Shinobi World has managed to surpass our total posts.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't even bother mentioning that "RP" to us.  It shouldn't even be considered one.  But anyway, lets get back to our RP!


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Im good. I reckon the creator is the the son in law that Novabent was talking about who is even more fearsome than the lady leader of SK.
> 
> Besides you didn't answer my question - can Tudor just seastone punch his way out of there. If he can i'll just hold him back till its a good enough time for a prison break.



Technicly, yes he could.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2008)

Update: My epic battle with Vista continues...


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Being a macfag, I don't have to endure the problems which Vista have apparently caused to my friends.  

But that being said, I am not without my fair share of problems.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Through one liners and spam, the Shinobi World has managed to surpass our total posts.



You're not wrong - the amount of random OOC does my head in. Plus I set up an incredibly intricate plot, traps and fortress with a kidnapping: and someone just waltzes in, rescues the victim and waltzes out without encountering any of it. I wasn't best pleased. 

Sorry - you guys carry on. Wish I could be bothered joining this. seems like fun


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2008)

No one is stopping you from reading up or just going on random adventures. 

Also, the Bleach RP's first character.

Name: Ichiharu Kuroga

Oh c'mon... Who here doesn't see the blatent bastardization of Ichigo Kurosaki?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

Zetta said:


> No one is stopping you from reading up or just going on random adventures.
> 
> Also, the Bleach RP's first character.
> 
> ...



Posted by: Chambertwist

Well, that explains enough. 

I would so neg him right now if I could..pek


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 23, 2008)

haha...Zetta you are smart...
But anyway, since it is not the same I have no problem


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Posted by: Chambertwist
> 
> Well, that explains enough.
> 
> I would so neg him right now if I could..pek



Lol, I negged him recently because of a post he made which was bashing us.  I'll be expecting some retaliation though...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2008)

Vergil said:


> You're not wrong - the amount of random OOC does my head in. Plus I set up an incredibly intricate plot, traps and fortress with a kidnapping: and someone just waltzes in, rescues the victim and waltzes out without encountering any of it. I wasn't best pleased.
> 
> Sorry - you guys carry on. Wish I could be bothered joining this. seems like fun





Nothing stopping you returning to an actually good RP. (This one if you couldn't figure it out)





the_sloth said:


> Lol, I negged him recently because of a post he made which was bashing us.  I'll be expecting some retaliation though...




Oh no gray rep!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol, I have an unbelievably lame joke that I can use in my next post.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow Belle has some strength?! She sends a panda bear flying? wut? haha


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe its the serum.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Maybe its the serum.



Roid Rage!


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, how many more posts do you want our fight to go on for?  Because I can end it now, or you could end it next, or I could end it after you post one more time or whatever you want.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

Well Usagi lost his will to fight somewhat..you can make the final one and then let Zetta or Strawhat4life end it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Please guys why don't you just end it lol. Don't leave it up to someone else, especially not me.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

cool that means Joseph can finally stop shaking


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

You there, join the FF RP lol.

Yea I was just suggesting, most of the time Zetta kinda ends it but now he is at war with Vista.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

K.  I guess I'll end it now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll join the FF RP, but I'm still thinking of a character. Can he use a Gunblade?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

Uhm sure, if he is a fighter or of some sort.

Don't make him a mage lol


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2008)

Sloth: That joke was so corny I almost killed myself.    

Looks like Nero's Bleach RP has attracted the scum of the Roleplaying Forum (aka The Shinobi World posters).


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

I told you guys it was going to be a lame joke.  Proceed with caution.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep. You should be pleased to know a somewhere in london a boy honest-to-god sweatdropped out of his chair from that joke.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys where is that joke.I want to read it too.LOL


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Just read the post carefully and you'll see it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

so who's judging this thing?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

I was just waiting for Zetta to show up but if you want to judge it go right ahead. So long as Zorokiller, Zetta, and Sloth have no problem with it.

This is very close in my eyes. Maybe your perspective is clearer.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

I have no objections for that. the corny joke was cool But Belle is a bad person hurting a cute panda bear like that!


and lol at the shinobi showdown/cross over rp scum coming at the bleach RP like flies on shit...lol!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

well if it is really ok with you guys i'd be willing to judge, I already know who the next fight is and taking control of jack would work better with my own plans


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Go for it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

the next one is Kido versus Joseph I believe.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> the next one is Kido versus Joseph I believe.




yeah it is, just give me a moment to copy and paste all the posts so far for the fight so i can read it in one big long story, It's easier for me to judge that way


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Great Bloody Nine is on. Now we can see Joseph vs Kido.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 23, 2008)

It will be an interesting fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

the next fight has been announced, it was close for me at least, It was hard picking between the panda and Belle. very close.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah that was a close one. I think I would've gone the same way but it was definitely a good match.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah the panda lost...too bad now he can form the awesome duo with Mercury again.

But anyway strawhat4life, make your character in the FF one lol.
And...Don't waste your time on those fools in the Bleach thread.

It's a given that Naruto and Bleach attracts a lot of noobs since it's the most mainstream thing there is, I won't say it's bad watching it since you enjoy it (I for one don't prefer watching it, I only read the manga to be disappointed)
But no matter what RP you make with Naruto or Bleach themed it will attract those noobs because it's the only thing they watch.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zorokiller why you are doing this?I didn't do ever nothng to you.And plz stop.If you don't have nothing better from talk and make the others look fool then what i say...continue your crossover


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

And you just leave this thread. 

On behalf of Zetta, I know declare you *banned*

And no, I don't think anyone will disagree or miss you bye-bye now.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 23, 2008)

KK.No problem that you ban me for no reason.I now have my own RP.So bye all guys


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I couldn't help myself. Just had to vent.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

Bugger. He's behind us in the grand line. No one can go back to gut his character.

Anyhow- damn you Arkins and your supernatural-shrewdness.

Infici are you gonna be on for long ? Because tomorrow i'm going to watch teh Darknight and i probably won't have any time to Rp. So its probably best if we beat out this fight in the next few hours.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Bugger. He's behind us in the grand line. No one can go back to gut his character.
> 
> Anyhow- damn you Arkins and your supernatural-shrewdness.
> 
> Infici are you gonna be on for long ? Because tomorrow i'm going to watch teh Darknight and i probably won't have any time to Rp. So its probably best if we beat out this fight in the next few hours.



yeah i'll be on for another 6-7 hrs 
I'm working on my post now.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Bugger. He's behind us in the grand line. No one can go back to gut his character.
> 
> Anyhow- damn you Arkins and your supernatural-shrewdness.
> 
> Infici are you gonna be on for long ? Because tomorrow i'm going to watch teh Darknight and i probably won't have any time to Rp. So its probably best if we beat out this fight in the next few hours.



*manages to start up firefox for a couple of seconds while waiting for needed patches to load*

Use GM powers. 

Have Enel fry him! 

Once I finally get this shithole of a pc done, I'll have to retake the reigns here and in Avatar though I must say, you guys have done a good job.

I especially like the convo in the Bleach RP. Hmm, *checks hard drive*
I did help run a forum wide Bleach RP on Club Bleach.

It was a complete Bleach DnD RPG with dice and shit. I started 2 years ago and even though I resigned as Head GM due to other commitments...I'm tempted to restart it here with some mods.

If anyone is interested, I found the rules on our old server did RE5 get accidentally confirm for the Wii?

These are vastly outdated compared to the rules on my harddrive but... it's could make quite an interesting experience.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

Dude...you already have two RPs, do you have enough time? plus you have to be active in my RP as well


btw: the bleach thread got modded...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> btw: the bleach thread got modded...



Then my job is done.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry about being gone for a few days.  I couldn't really finish the fight.  They didn't have internet access in my temporary dorm room so I couldn't really do anything.  There was a computer lab but I never had time to go there because of the campus tours.

Edit:Holy shit I won.  I was surprised at that.  At first I read I lost, left the thread then I decided to read through and I was like


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

koguryo said:


> Sorry about being gone for a few days.  I couldn't really finish the fight.  They didn't have internet access in my temporary dorm room so I couldn't really do anything.  There was a computer lab but I never had time to go there because of the campus tours.



it's all cool, Welcome back


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

koguryo said:


> Sorry about being gone for a few days.  I couldn't really finish the fight.  They didn't have internet access in my temporary dorm room so I couldn't really do anything.  There was a computer lab but I never had time to go there because of the campus tours.



You lost then won. 

Edit: Honestly it could've gone either way. All these matches have been close.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2008)

V will take care of Nero for you guys .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Just leave his character be lol. The guy was blasted by Enel and then slashed by Mihawk. He was just trying to have fun but it didn't fit with the RP style of this thread.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, but I'll get him in the Crossover RP (although I'm currently RPing as dashing flames, but I can RP as both of them.)


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

I swear on the next winsome chapter of one piece that that what follows in the truth,the whole truth and nothing but the truth.

I wrote a longer ( maybe even better post) about an hour ago. I was about three sentences from finishing it when my little cousin (about 4 years old) walked into the room and turned off the power socket. 

Well i pretty much gave up on life. Have finally found the will to post again. 

Sorry for the delay. I can pretty much guarantee a lack of interruption from now on.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I swear on the next winsome chapter of one piece that that what follows in the truth,the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
> 
> I wrote a longer ( maybe even better post) about an hour ago. I was about three sentences from finishing it when my little cousin (about 4 years old) walked into the room and turned off the power socket.
> 
> ...



i know your pain... (has a 3 yr old brother.)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

I had once a really big post typed out and suddenly I just lamely clicked accidently with my mouse somewhere and the page refreshed...turning my post to blankness...the horror...

At times like that I wish I was in the Shinobi Showdown RP because then only 5 seconds work would have been lost.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

Quality>>>>>>>Quantity.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

omg..epic battle but...I just noticed Kido left. For good.

Oh no what is going to happen to Kido?! Argh..


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

Oi, infichi any changes in josephs style of fighting or personality you want to tell me about before hand ?



Zorokiller said:


> omg..epic battle but...I just noticed Kido left. For good.
> 
> Oh no what is going to happen to Kido?! Argh..



Bloody clumsy sentences. I meant he was gone as in gone to the tournament, as in he won't be back to ask more questions.

But now i will feel like im disappointing you. Bah, i'll give it some thought.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Oi, infichi any changes in josephs style of fighting or personality you want to tell me about before hand ?



he's going for more Aggression, so his swings will be stronger and more violent then he typically would fight and he will probably start pulling off deadly combo's later on, Sword swing/ Cannon ball type things.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

I think the action in the fight is being described well but I expected Joseph to bust out more humor which is Infichi's trademark.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 23, 2008)

Well Joseph is being serious right now, Kido is the one who hurted Hana, his childhood friend...He is pretty pissed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I think the action in the fight is being described well but I expected Joseph to bust out more humor which is Infichi's trademark.



normally i would, Hell i even have plans for that in Kama's coming fight long from now. however as you can tell Joseph is simply in no mood for comedy, which tends to come from his want to annoying the crap out of people (Which he learned from his gunner master )


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry for the essay. Got carried away i guess.

Anyhow if you wanna know what i wanted the "OOWWH!" to sound like then just skip 50 seconds into this. Actually don't - watch it all , its bloody hilarious.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I think the action in the fight is being described well but I expected Joseph to bust out more humor which is Infichi's trademark.



Ay. I was relying on infichi for the one piece-esque humour. Kido doesn't do that sort - only black comedy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Sorry for the essay. Got carried away i guess.



No, please post more essays. They're quite good.  Or you could just go with this instead....



ChamberTrist said:


> *O_O'* he shivers and trys to parish(ya i know, a very old word....) the thought and kept walking toward the lake


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2008)

So far, this fight has been my favorite one yet.  Awesome job you guys!


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> No, please post more essays. They're quite good.  Or you could just go with this instead....
> 
> [*O_O'* he shivers and trys to parish(ya i know, a very old word....) the thought and kept walking toward the lake]





:rofl

Keep posting more of these. I haven't been following the shinobi rp as closely as i should and i have been missing the comedy gold.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

Infichi let me guess- super speed and super strength ?

PS- im aiming for an exchange of two more posts and then im off to bed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Infichi let me guess- super speed and super strength ?
> 
> PS- im aiming for an exchange of two more posts and then im off to bed.



enhanced DF ability, no added speed or strength to his own body


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys I'm back.  So, I guess it was the joke that sealed my victory, eh?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Hey guys I'm back.  So, I guess it was the joke that sealed my victory, eh?



probably the 300 reference


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

Usagi's translation would've been, "Then I shall fight in the shade."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Usagi's translation would've been, "Then I shall fight in the shade."



that panda was damn awesome.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QaiU5D4XmWc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

4;30 over here. Can feel bits of my brain falling into other bits of my brain. My eye-lids are obese.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> 4;30 over here. Can feel bits of my brain falling into other bits of my brain. My eye-lids are obese.



heh, its only 8 here, if you need to go to sleep go ahead, i can probably end the fight in one more post.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> heh, its only 8 here, if you need to go to sleep go ahead, i can probably end the fight in one more post.



Yeah that's probably best.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Yeah that's probably best.



so, want me to end it with my next one? it's pretty damn awesome so far, but if i end it the way i want to, i may or may not require a Double post XD


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 23, 2008)

Ahh i'll be around for a while longer. If im gone by the time you done though just end it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Ahh i'll be around for a while longer. If im gone by the time you done though just end it.



All right, No idea how long it will take to finish writing this XD


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 24, 2008)

Im starting now. After this im off. I think you have another post if you want it as i started the fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

i ended it the only way it could really end.


In a battle of men.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, awsome fight, now just gota' wait for Zetta or Zorokiller to come and choose the winner.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2008)

Great fight. I'd rep both you guys if I could but I guess the Mods would consider that repwhoring apparently. So yeah, I'll rep you guys the moment I can.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks for the kind words guys, I'm off to sleep XD i hope the result is up tomorrow


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome fight, I guess we'll just wait for Zetta for this.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 24, 2008)

So wait, is the fight order for this round more random, or was it only for Joe's fight?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

We'll see...hehe....(meaning, Zetta and I still have to discuss it)


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 24, 2008)

can i still make a new character???????


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, but a little less question marks, it makes you look like a noob.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone can join.  But stupidity, span and ignorance will mean a ban.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 24, 2008)

Stick to SH4L's advice - DON'T GO TO INFINITY ISLAND!

Its become a noob graveyard. Instead just get your character to roam the start of the grand line - it will help you get a feel of things.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 24, 2008)

Name: Lukas "Akuma" Calico  

Age: 17

Starting Location: East Blue

Appearance: Nice toned body with a tattoo on his back " A K U M A ". 5 foot 9 inches. Fair skinned. White swepped up hair and of course, a fierce face.

Personality: Chaotic Neutral. Lukas doesnt care about other peoples lives and will dispose of them if he wants to, or he can just leave them at the very moment he was about to finish them off. Despite his quiet nature, he is quite the joker of you get to know him better. Lukas has always been amazed by The Awesome Sauce Pirates and has always aspired to be part of its crew.


Bio/History: Lukas grew up in the same village as Luffy, Fushia Village. As a young boy, he had always been amazed by his fathers fighting abilities. He soon emulated his fathers style of fighting which was hand to hand combat. At a mere age of 10, he already had developed a toned body and could already over power an adult. However, a few years later, his parents along with many other citizens, were killed by a rising tyrant. Abarai. Hearing this dreadful news, he sworn to himself to train hard and find the man that killed his father. During his training with his brother in the woods, he mistakenly ate a devil fruit and soon started learning of his new abilities.

Crew: 2. Lukas and his brother. Bastian Calico.


Boat: A White Camara which was inherited from his father.

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: Usually weaponless. Unless the opponent is worthy, Lukas will use his 150KG brass knuckles.

Items: Brass Knucles and a compass.

Moves: Final Blow - After giving the victim a barrage of powerful blows, Lukas will strike the victim with a fully charged up attack to the face. ( The attack has much more damage with the brass knuckles )

           3 punch KO - Lukas will end the fight with 3 punches to the Adam's Apple - a vital point.

            Brass Barrage - When Lukas uses his brass knuckles, he will finish off a fight with this move which 98% of the time shatters the victims bones.

Bounty: unclassified - -_-"

Devil Fruit: Punch Punch Fruit, Lukas only knows how to increase his punching damage with his devil fruit.
current abilities: Flaming Barrage - Lukas's fists are engulfed in flames. His punching speed greatly increases. He feels no pain when punching. However it is quite taxing on his stamina.

Color: Pink

Thats my character.
Id love to be in The Awesome Sauce Pirates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2008)

Seems good to me, just lose the bounty. You get a bounty depending on your actions in the RP. It will be issued once every week on Bounty Day (Saturday usually). Just wait for Zetta to approve you. 

I don't think that this will turn into another Nero lol. As for you joining the Awesome Sauce Pirates, that depends on how you RP I suppose.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 24, 2008)

Where is Zetta!  Must.  Know.  Result.  Of battle.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Where is Zetta!  Must.  Know.  Result.  Of battle.



I must know as well


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 24, 2008)

I think he's still fighting Vista?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2008)

Vista is evil I switched back to XP.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 24, 2008)

* sudden burst of internet from a local PC in the library*

You guys decide 

I gave you my GM powers for a reason while I'm away. I'm hoping I'll be done tommorow with saturday as the final possible day. Hold out till then, m'kay?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay then Zorokiller will decide lol. Unless some other brave soul wants to volunteer because I have no desire to judge such a close fight.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

lol don't look at me...You decide lol...

Just online now to post the Exp Day System in the FF RP and then off to my gf


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> lol don't look at me...You decide lol...
> 
> Just online now to post the Exp Day System in the FF RP and then off to my gf



Damn you and your real life Zorokiller! 

Oh well then I'll have the verdict up in a couple of hours tops. If anyone else wants to step up and judge, then I've got no problem with that.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm thinking about making a character, a marine possibly... with a devils fruit zoan power, But i have no idea how it would work.. It would be a special zoan, with only one transformation


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay, sorry guys I'll have a verdict up really soon.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

even MORE characters lol...Too much lol...and almost every marine in the grandline is chasing you right now with a grudge against you lol

I'm looking forward to the conclusion, I have no idea who will win.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> even MORE characters lol...Too much lol...and almost every marine in the grandline is chasing you right now with a grudge against you lol
> 
> I'm looking forward to the conclusion, I have no idea who will win.



actually just ken  

He just has ALOT of men, which was one reason for him getting removed from his position as captain and labeled a traitor other reasons i can not reveal as of yet.

But actually, this is mostly a character i wanted to make for the lulz. (kinda like Fairu)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

but Fairu doesn't have a profile, so does this one need one?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 24, 2008)

Make a female marine named Evey Hammond .


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> but Fairu doesn't have a profile, so does this one need one?




no, he's like any other random person i introduce who doesn't gain a profile because he's not actually going to be uber important to the plot.

The people i feel will be important later or, that i feel need more information given to them get profiles.

Example- When the time comes Akuma will get a profile


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

Joseph won yay, all crew captains are still in the game


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2008)

As a judge this was a no win situation. I read both your posts twice over and it was a tossup to be quite honest. The best match so far.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

I need to make a chopper gif for these situations.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

totally stole it from the Tony Tony chopper FC


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 24, 2008)

I would have made Kido win until I saw that Batman joke. That was great Infichi.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Zorokiller who's next up?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

Shotomate...I am discussing it right now with Zetta. hehe soon you will hear it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

That doesn't make me happy baka!



XD


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 24, 2008)

I deserve some reps for that...Oh wait..repsealed...


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 24, 2008)

*goes searches for appropriately depressed .gif*

Oh and the Dark Knight was bloody awesome.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 25, 2008)

oro, word about Joseph and Kido their fight doesn't leave the island since it's a very secluded island.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 25, 2008)

Your leaving Loguetown ? 

Bugger. I was kind of hoping you would stab a certain gentleman in the heart for me.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 25, 2008)

oh! i sense a mission. Lukas will do anything for the right price.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, you should probably edit your post of your character finding out about Joe's fight...


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 25, 2008)

its edited. name and location please.

yup, he doesnt. bloody nine wants me to kill someone.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 25, 2008)

When I said edit, I meant that nobody should outside of infinity island should even know whats going on there.  Therefore, your character shouldn't know that Joesph had won a battle.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Oro delete your post or redo it completely, like it has been said two times.

They can't know about Joseph his fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2008)

so whose battle is next?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Still unsure, it depends on what Zetta wants...We're still PMing somewhat so he has to come online again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2008)

hmmm damn.


Also T.T must.. force... brain.. come up... ideas...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Still unsure, it depends on what Zetta wants...We're still PMing somewhat so he has to come online again.



Weren't the brackets already set? Or are you rearranging them?


----------



## Starrk (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, what's going on?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh well otherwise I'll just bust it out, next up is Garrick versus Clemens.

I'll pm you some details strawhat4life


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

If you and Zetta have something better in mind with the plot then I'll gladly wait.



Stark said:


> Hey, what's going on?



Pirate stuff.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 25, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> As a judge this was a no win situation. I read both your posts twice over and it was a tossup to be quite honest. The best match so far.


GM powers arn't all that fun. 




Stark said:


> Hey, what's going on?



Hey Zarakira.



StrawHat4Life said:


> If you and Zetta have something better in mind with the plot then I'll gladly wait.



Ok then, there's an easy way to settle it.

We're in a position to go to the grand finale at any point. What I want to know from my players...

Are you enjoying the current arc and do you want to finish the tourny first or are you bored with and want the finale so you can go on adventures again and subjugate the world? 

Also, barring any omfg wtf system failures, I have subjugated my computer and can participate once more.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

There are benefits for doing either. Personally I think that we should finish what we start but I can understand if others want to move it along.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 25, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Hey Zarakira.



Wasn't Zarakira a complete noob. This guys been around since Jul 2007.

Me personally - i reckon we should just skip straight to the finale. I don't like the idea of us knowing for sure which character would win in a fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2008)

eh i'm fine with w/e


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 26, 2008)

Zarakira was the guy who had a devil fruit which could make everyone sleep or something or hypnothize them..dunno anymore.

But anyway

I say lets move things along raisususu...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2008)

I just need a general concensus, since we can just go to the finale whenever we want.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I just need a general concensus, since we can just go to the finale whenever we want.




i think its 2 for finale and 2 for w/e you want to do


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 26, 2008)

Either way is fine for me.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 26, 2008)

damn, the end is near? i just created a character. -_-"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2008)

oro-shine-my-shoe! said:


> damn, the end is near? i just created a character. -_-"



he meant the tourney


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 26, 2008)

lool....the end of the tourny, it's just a small thing in the RP...everyone did a lot for themself before all that.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 26, 2008)

oh. sorry. misunderstood. So the journey for One Piece...continues!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 26, 2008)

omg complot!

and oro...last time we were in loguetown there was  no such thing as someone controlling Loguetown lols...must have happened in a couple of month time.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 26, 2008)

hohoho. i was informed by The Bloody Nine that there was someone controlling Loguetown.


This was what he said.


Basically the story went like this. After Smoker left Loguetown some guy called West took over in trying to keep order. He wasn't a marine - he was a retired pirate who had turned into a sort of gangster.

Then out of the blue he was bashed over the head by one of his old comrades and he woke up in jail, tied up in chains, to find Mr Abarai, the richest man in loguetown, standing over him. 

Abarai killed West, by stabbing him in the heart. He has now taken over loguetown. Its up to you how Abarai's rule effects Loguetown.

All we know is that he is quite similair to Don Flamingo. He dresses expensively and believes in the "new age". He thinks pirate ideals of honor and freedom are trash and believes only in money. 

Oh and he is also quite short. In fact he looks nothing more than a pampered merchants but don't be fooled he is quite deadly with a blade.







yea. thats it


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 26, 2008)

Ah yes...where it left off...nobody bothered about it anymore okay, my bad

West was awesome though...Zorokiller beaten him and promised to fight him again one time...he still doesn't know to this day that he got stabbed in the heart


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 26, 2008)

apparently yes. well, indirectly. im doing Zorokiller a favor. if Zorokiller is not happy with that. than bring it. haha


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 26, 2008)

Well soon enough something terrible is going to happen to Zorokiller anyway


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 26, 2008)

very well. ill be looking forward to how Zorokiller will deal with it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 26, 2008)

Noooooooooooo!


I knew it...damnit...


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jul 26, 2008)

o BTW i counted  the list of characters- 46 and the The Shinkigen Kishi  is a group so by the power in vested in me (or the lack thereof) i declare this Rp falls under the trope


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 26, 2008)

That's somewhat a compliment isn't it?

oh and Strawhat4life, with the scene just happened I thought of this song, you probably wouldn't know it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWkBMbhAYPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zetta (Jul 26, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> o BTW i counted  the list of characters- 46 and the The Shinkigen Kishi  is a group so by the power in vested in me (or the lack thereof) i declare this Rp falls under the trope



It's worse in One Piece proper.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, thinks look like they're about to get interesting.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 27, 2008)

So, errr.... is the finale gonna start anytime soon or what?


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 27, 2008)

oh, i just realised. my character isnt at the first page..under the current sign-ups.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh dear, link it and I'll do it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, errr.... is the finale gonna start anytime soon or what?



Why yes. Notice how Arkins stepped in and all hell broke loose.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 27, 2008)

how in the world do i link it. all i know its on page 162


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

There we go. Done.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't RP'd in like a week (I don't think anyone in prison has RP's for awhile) so I might as well make a new char.

Name: Jimi "The Bulldozer" Bane

Age: 29

Starting Location: Somewhere deep in the GL.

Appearance: 5' 10" Grey eyes. Blond hair, worn short, with side-burns. Sports an Asylum Jacket, green pants, and black shoes. Average weight.

Personality: Chaotic Evil. Used to be insane, but is "cured" his insanity slips sometimes though. When he isn't insane, he's always plotting the next thing to do to "mess with the system"

Bio: Born, then left in a dumpster. When he was young, he would protect his dumpster from enemies (people wanting to throw things away). At age 10, in order to protect his dumpster efficiently, he sought after someone who would teach him how to fight. He found this person after 6 months. For 6 1/2 years, he was trained in nothing but speed. 

One day, his teacher, introduced him to a Dr. Novabent. He was testing a drug called Chromose. It was a drug that was designed to permanently increase the users strength tenfold. Jimi was signed-up to be the Genie Pig. It did what it was intended to do, but it's side effect was that it made him completely insane. 

Jimi returned to his dumpster, and went to sleep. He woke-up after something landed on his head. It was a devil fruit. He ate it and started going on insane rampages, until he was finally tricked into living in a mental asylum. At the age of 26, he was finally released. Details after that are unknown.

Crew: None.

Boat: Whatever he can steal.

Job: no affiliation

Weapons: Jimi just Bulldozes through things and people at high speeds. No weapons required.

Items: A belt. Sometimes, when he feels like it, he'll choke people with it.

Bounty: He was granted amnesty for his crimes after entering the mental asylum. But if he screws-up now, he'll get a fresh bounty.

DF: Juggs Juggs no Mi: He becomes a human juggernaut. He's unstoppable when he moves unless he stops himself.

Color: Dark Red

I'm only going to RP him for an arc. Then when everyone gets about where he is, I'll RP him again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

awww... no fair... i wanted to make a crazy person.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> awww... no fair... i wanted to make a crazy person.



I think everyone who's seen "The Dark Night" did. Besides, my guy is only crazy some of the time. There's still a full-time crazy spot open.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> I think everyone who's seen "The Dark Night" did. Besides, my guy is only crazy some of the time. There's still a full-time crazy spot open.




Oh, You are gonna LOVE this guy, I've got some uber crazy stuff planed for him. He's like Batman the animated series joker, Meets the batman joker, Meets One piece.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Oh, You are gonna LOVE this guy, I've got some uber crazy stuff planed for him. He's like Batman the animated series joker, Meets the batman joker, Meets One piece.


DCAU, especially Batman TAS is the biggest work of genius ever made.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-u07UEDT5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

He's actually going to become a big player in about two islands anyway 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Captain Yardarm Brigand (Not a real captain.) 

Age: 23

Starting Location: Banshee Isle- 

Appearance: Wears a captains hat, a monocle. He has a general?s jacket and white pants with mud/blood covering all of his clothes. He stands 6'0 tall and has incredibly long and thick Green hair, it hangs down to the middle of his back. 

Personality: Chaotic- He?s plain insane it?s impossible to peg his true personality since he is a man of many.

Bio/History: He?s always been insane, When he was little he would play with knives, throwing them at people and animals alike. When he was 14 the marines captured him and sent him to Banshee isle, An asylum for the truly insane. It was given its name because of the signature screams that echo into the night.

The doctors claim he is ?Incurable? and the devil fruit he ate Seems to be the cause of that. 
Just how he got his name is still a mystery, But its who he believes he is.

Crew: Just him, For now.

Boat: Currently none

Job/Occupation: Patient.

Weapons: His mind.

Items: None

Moves: He doesn?t name his moves, He just does them.

Bounty: 0

Devil Fruit: Ponder Ponder fruit- 

Allows the user to remove their skull cap and let out all their thoughts. If he thinks of a stampede, a herd of animals will come out. Etc. Etc. The downside is, If the user is of sound mind, he will become insane. If the user is insane, The fruit will make them worse. 

Color: *Bold gray*


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, I'm unsealed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Oh, I'm unsealed.



ah that's cool.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyway, if anybody is wondering we're not advancing, it's because Zorokiller is planning something.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Anyway, if anybody is wondering we're not advancing, it's because Zorokiller is planning something.



can i use Mr. Crazy now?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 27, 2008)

me said:


> can i use Mr. Sometimes Crazy now?[/QUOTE


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> can i use Mr. Crazy now?



Knock yourself out?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Knock yourself out?



he would do that actually.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

That was...random.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

Zetta said:


> That was...random.



you have not SEEN random yet.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> you have not SEEN random yet.



Never mind


----------



## Zetta (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh lawd.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2008)

Whoo, my power finally came back on. Now, what did I miss...People are screwing with the black box, there are crazy people running around, and Zetta got unsealed. That looks like about all


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

D: WOULD YOU LIKE SOME DELICIOUS ONION CAKE? P.N. Negikuma Maria 

 O: Wow, onion cake! What? Can I really? Gosh, thanks! Chomp chomp chomp! Mmmm yes yes, this is it, this harmonious mix of onions and cream... munch munch munch munch chomp chomp flop twitch twitch wee-ooo wee-ooo wee-ooo wee-ooo wee-ooo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2008)

No one dies in OP.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> No one dies in OP.



Haha, QFMFT


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 27, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> D: WOULD YOU LIKE SOME DELICIOUS ONION CAKE? P.N. Negikuma Maria
> 
> O: Wow, onion cake! What? Can I really? Gosh, thanks! Chomp chomp chomp! Mmmm yes yes, this is it, this harmonious mix of onions and cream... munch munch munch munch chomp chomp flop twitch twitch wee-ooo wee-ooo wee-ooo wee-ooo wee-ooo.



Its things like these which make me wonder how anyone could _not_ like him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Its things like these which make me wonder how anyone could _not_ like him.



why aren't you taking advantage of the Chaos i set you up for


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 27, 2008)

Errm... because I have no idea what to do other than beat up fodder


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Errm... because I have no idea what to do other than beat up fodder



you have full use of Kama and an arsenal of explosives.

what do you need to do other then blow crap up and have bolt destroy anything he can?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 28, 2008)

I dunno, I guess I was waiting for Zorokiller to start revealing what he has planned for us...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I dunno, I guess I was waiting for Zorokiller to start revealing what he has planned for us...



Kinda why i made General levy.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 28, 2008)

Generic dramatic entrance at your service


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

no matter how many times i say the General looney line, i say it with a British accent.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 28, 2008)

I decided to start reading some more SBS stuff, and found this one particularly hilarious.

D: I have a question, Oda-sensei. What would happen if you picked your nose with Shigan? Please test out this query. by Prince

O: Okay. *AAAAAAGGGGHHH!!!*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I decided to start reading some more SBS stuff, and found this one particularly hilarious.
> 
> D: I have a question, Oda-sensei. What would happen if you picked your nose with Shigan? Please test out this query. by Prince
> 
> O: Okay. *AAAAAAGGGGHHH!!!*



D: I was surprised when I noticed that Luffy's abs are parted so clearly.  Do you have tight abs like Luffy, Oda-sensei? 

 O: Why, of course I do. Seriously like, when I take my shirt off... it's just insane. You wouldn't really think so, normally, but look at when I slouch forward... See? There are three separate areas on my stomach, clear as day. What? Those are stomach folds? What are those? What are you talking about?! Look at my tummy! Look! *blob* Look! *blob*


This one > Most.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 28, 2008)

Man, Oda and I would totally get along IRL.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Man, Oda and I would totally get along IRL.



aye, i would get along well with him too


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I dunno, I guess I was waiting for Zorokiller to start revealing what he has planned for us...



I know what he has planned but it would seem...wrong for me to use it since he spent so much time on it.

also, I just had a funny idea. Zetta is a firebender.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I know what he has planned but it would seem...wrong for me to use it since he spent so much time on it.
> 
> also, I just had a funny idea. Zetta is a firebender.



First people bringing Batman into One Piece, now Avatar 

Also, what do the people in the maze do?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

They find the exit!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Zetta said:


> They find the exit!



Thank god! And did you just own Dee and Tew?

Edit: And where do we end up when we get out of the box?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Thank god! And did you just own Dee and Tew?
> 
> Edit: And where do we end up when we get out of the box?



Nope, just random fodder. 

Well, let's say... the docks.

The people who stayed in the box have just been rescued by Croix.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 28, 2008)

A lot of people are in for some beating right now, gigantic panty wearing hammer-hand man is gonna rape


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> A lot of people are in for some beating right now, gigantic panty wearing hammer-hand man is gonna rape



That come to you in a dream or something?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> A lot of people are in for some beating right now, gigantic panty wearing hammer-hand man is gonna rape



Plot twist for the win.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 28, 2008)

you thought Odz was terrifying...just wait...this is much worse


----------



## koguryo (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay we're gonna get owned.  Just when I sent my fodder crew back to the docks.  When's Tsurugi gonna appear again?  I'm waiting for the first meeting between him and Paegun.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 28, 2008)

Well Tsurugi stays out of this fight.

Maybe at the end of Infinity island when all ends....


----------



## koguryo (Jul 28, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Well Tsurugi stays out of this fight.
> 
> Maybe at the end of Infinity island when all ends....



Alright, this fight's gonna be epic.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

Combo baby! Combo!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

lol Z-Squad. I thought you were gonna pull out the ultimate maneuver.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

Super Awesome Emperor Robot! Activate!


----------



## koguryo (Jul 28, 2008)

Unfortunately someone had to get hit to show off the giants power.  We couldn't own it that easily, Paegun's now down and out for this battle.  HEALZ PLZ


----------



## Starrk (Jul 28, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Wasn't Zarakira a complete noob. This guys been around since Jul 2007.



I do not understand your point.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 28, 2008)

his point is. Zarakira is a noob.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 28, 2008)

I am Zarakira. Calling him a noob is calling me a noob.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 28, 2008)

woohoo noob. den go catch up with them. dont be a noob. =)


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG REVELATIONS!

So seriously, who saw it coming?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm not actually surprised lmao


i would write something, but i just don't feel in the mood today =\


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i'm not actually surprised lmao
> 
> 
> i would write something, but i just don't feel in the mood today =\



You're bursting my bubble...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

Zetta said:


> You're bursting my bubble...



you'll have other bubbles that stay intact, i'm sure you will :LOs


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 28, 2008)

So who gets the reward for the closest guess as to what was going on?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

The heathcare in One Piece is amazing. Improbable plot point for the win.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

is there even a prize?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> So who gets the reward for the closest guess as to what was going on?



TBH, none of you were that close. Meh, I'll give you all the increase in bounty I promised.



InfIchi said:


> is there even a prize?


There's a trick to that. The prize only exists as long as Oddachi is still conscious.

So if you want it, you'll have to find it and get it to your boat before someone else eliminates Oddachi. Oh, and other pirates can interfere.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The heathcare in One Piece is amazing. Improbable plot point for the win.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

Zetta said:


> There's a trick to that. The prize only exists as long as Oddachi is still conscious.
> 
> So if you want it, you'll have to find it and get it to your boat before someone else eliminates Oddachi. Oh, and other pirates can interfere.



Ah, Well the crew's going to just have to deal then 

and wouldn't it go poof after Oddachi is gone? or does it poof when its too far from him... hmm..


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Ah, Well the crew's going to just have to deal then
> 
> and wouldn't it go poof after Oddachi is gone? or does it poof when its too far from him... hmm..



They would go poof with island if they arn't found before it collapses.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

Oddachi is all powerful.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, I have no idea what I should do


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Wow, I have no idea what I should do



Be a good fishman.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Be a good fishman.



This makes no sense to me at all...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> This makes no sense to me at all...



i have given you purpose


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

Wouldn't Zorokiller go after the Meitou Katana. That was a prize wasn't it?


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> This makes no sense to me at all...



Remember Nero and his good fishman who helped him and then got killed?  Nero would always say "you are a good fishman, but he is a good fishman, I am a good fishman" etc.  It got stuck in my head and I needed to get rid of it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Wouldn't Zorokiller go after the Meitou Katana. That was a prize wasn't it?



yes. yes he would.


I wonder though, Did kama find the right wood?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i have given you purpose


You did? I recall you jumping off a mountain 



darthsauron said:


> Remember Nero and his good fishman who helped him and then got killed?  Nero would always say "you are a good fishman, but he is a good fishman, I am a good fishman" etc.  It got stuck in my head and I needed to get rid of it.



Oh I see. Luckily I have already forgot what you've posted or what you repeated multiple times in the quote above what I'm typing. I refuse to read it or I will remeber!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> You did? I recall you jumping off a mountain



you get to join the Jolly Rodgers in a treasure hunt


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> you get to join the Jolly Rodgers in a treasure hunt



Oh, you must've posted that when I was typing haha. Ok, now for some quick editing.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh btw, not all Godai Kishi are gonna come right...I mean, that means instant death for you all...Even all A-ranks known now will be a massacre lol..

Send Faye and Ophelia and you might have a slight chance to survive when they arrive...our ofcourse people must have fled already when all 5 arrive.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Oh btw, not all Godai Kishi are gonna come right...I mean, that means instant death for you all...Even all A-ranks known now will be a massacre lol..
> 
> Send Faye and Ophelia and you might have a slight chance to survive when they arrive...our ofcourse people must have fled already when all 5 arrive.




I sent Jack to intercept them. So it's Steel Jack versus the Godai.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, you guys already have the money, devil fruit, and you're headed for the wood, seastone, and katana too? We gota' pick it up


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm setting it up so that even if we don't get some of the treasure, We walk away with enough random supplies to make up for it


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

I updated the squabble over the Adam's wood.

Edit: this finale would make a pretty decent filler arc.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Aaaah! I hate being color blind, had no idea what Annie's color was. Debated over purple and blue for a while, guessed purple I think.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

Annie's color is Navy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

There now it fits. I didn't notice that you edited your post Kiba. Also Annie's 17 so she wouldn't be calling James kid  but it fits her personality, I like it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> There now it fits. I didn't notice that you edited your post Kiba. Also Annie's 17 so she wouldn't be calling James kid  but it fits her personality, I like it.



 Navy, damn it. Also was gona' check her profile out but didn't want you to take the seastone and jet before I got there


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

Brilliant Infichi.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Brilliant Infichi.



Ninja trick #4455600-

Split the object and run for your life.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

@InfIchi- 

@Strawhat4Life- That seastone dust, I think that was from Annie's fight but I don't recall. You have to breathe it in for it to damage? I'll check her profile now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

She used the seastone dust against Croix. If you breathe it in for more then like 20 seconds your screwed. The only way to disperse it is with wind or somehow make a shock wave to dissipate it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, things have turned out more interesting than I thought.

Zetta and Croix vs Paegun

Paegun vs Belle/Hana vs Zooey/Tabitha

Annie vs James vs Mercury/Usagi

Bolt vs Dee

Bryan/Kama vs Kai/Zorokiller

Joseph vs Wood


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Joseph vs Wood



An epic battle that will Scorch the heavens!

Indian version

The men stand on two mountain tops.

Joseph: "WOOD! I KNEW IT WOULD COME TO THIS!" He points to the large slab of dead tree as the wind blows his cloak and fire burns all around him.

Wood: "YES JOSEPH! IT IS TIME FOR YOU TO MEET YOUR END!" The wood charges the mighty warrior Joseph and they meet in combat, fighting in mid air! the heavens split at the awesomeness of the two combatants. 


Joseph: "Stupid... wood..." *drags it behind him*


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

I lolled at the instant teamaking.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I lolled at the instant teamaking.



What, pirates can't share 

And we all know that Joseph and Wood will never become friends


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

XD and here Joseph thought the creepy little Fella was just a harmless creepy long nose echidna


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> XD and here Joseph thought the creepy little Fella was just a harmless creepy long nose echidna



Wow, another epic battle unfolds 

Geez, you ASPs are tricky now aren't you...Would Croix really do that though, knowing Annie was there?


----------



## Zetta (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Wow, another epic battle unfolds
> 
> Geez, you ASPs are tricky now aren't you...Would Croix really do that though, knowing Annie was there?



Their captain is a guy who was able to talk Henry Tudor into believing he was a merchant even though he had 100 million belli swords under his coat.

As for Croix, he was unloading a gatling gun filled with explosive bullets at her earlier. If anything, he'd be dissapointed if she didn't dodge and shoot back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

Annie and Croix did shoot each other just for the hell of it. So I don't think it bothers Croix too much.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Their captain is a guy who was able to talk Henry Tudor into believing he was a merchant even though he had 100 million belli swords under his coat.
> 
> As for Croix, he was unloading a gatling gun filled with explosive bullets at her earlier. If anything, he'd be dissapointed if she didn't dodge and shoot back.



Yep, like I said, tricky, and that's exactly what I figured about Croix 

Damn, James needs some back up


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

I do it for the lulz.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 28, 2008)

Brilliant! I go off for a little while and you guys go into a posting frenzy.

Edit; damn, SH4L is still rep sealed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Brilliant! I go off for a little while and you guys go into a posting frenzy.



What're you waiting for, join into the frenzy. Wow, I don't see Garrick surviving that even if Oda was writing it. Not sure where to take it from here, I'll just wait it out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> What're you waiting for, join into the frenzy. Wow, I don't see Garrick surviving that even if Oda was writing it. Not sure where to take it from here, I'll just wait it out.



How can you say that after this.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> How can you say that after this.



It wasn't mushroom shaped


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> It wasn't mushroom shaped



Touche' sir  but this'll lead into what I have planned for the next island. I imagine that some users (probably just Infichi) have entire arcs stockpiled already.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Touche' sir  but this'll lead into what I have planned for the next island. I imagine that some users (probably just Infichi) have entire arcs stockpiled already.



yes. Yes i do XD You'll love the next one, it's pretty cool


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> yes. Yes i do XD You'll love the next one, it's pretty cool



Yeah, glad this one was cut short, the next arc seems very interesting.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2008)

i honestly don't know how i come up with these names


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 29, 2008)

That's why scream-offs are always tip-for-tap. 

BTW, how come you're not sparkly yet, SH?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> That's why scream-offs are always tip-for-tap.
> 
> BTW, how come you're not sparkly yet, SH?



Didn't you win?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 29, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Didn't you win?



Nope, lost by a vote.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2008)

I assumed you had it locked up.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 29, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I assumed you had it locked up.



The thread's still open.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh well. I really don't care about sparkly usernames anyway.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 29, 2008)

You won the tourney, you should at least get an e-cookie.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

Okashi can not be stopped


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Okashi can not be stopped



He went from giving directions to a screaming rampage, all because of cheating pirates. You would think that he would expect pirates to cheat


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 29, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Okashi can not be stopped



I guess we'll need to lure him to where Jimi is, far in the grand line, and see how well he does against a human Juggernaut.

Edit: Wait, are all the guides beast like that?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

consider that a teaser.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Whoa, I'm gone for a day and all hell breaks loose.  I know that I'm fighting some crazy monster thing, but can someone list who has which prize so far?  SO CONFUSING!!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Whoa, I'm gone for a day and all hell breaks loose.  I know that I'm fighting some crazy monster thing, but can someone list who has which prize so far?  SO CONFUSING!!



ASP- 100mil and half a load of Adams wood along with some sea stone i believe

Us- two Meitou, half a load of Adams wood and some seastone(via james)

Chubz- A belly full of rum 

There is currently a battle for the Devil's fruit.

SH4Ls marine/pirate crew has some seastone


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2008)

Seems that James will be sharing the position as pet with Breeze, heh.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Seems that James will be sharing the position as pet with Breeze, heh.



only in Joseph's eyes.


you are just a monkey to him  And because of that, a valued member of the crew.


because you are a monkey, and he always wanted one.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> only in Joseph's eyes.
> 
> 
> you are just a monkey to him  And because of that, a valued member of the crew.
> ...



Haha, I see now


----------



## koguryo (Jul 29, 2008)

How many DF's are there?

So far there's the one Annie found, then the one in the Fruit Shop.  I'm confused.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2008)

There was a DF in the fruit shop?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 29, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> There was a DF in the fruit shop?



Yeah Tabitha and Zooey found it, the Jolly Rodgers' girls showed, Paegun showed up, then the Jolly Rodgers' girls left.  Right now Zooey is threatening to destroy it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah I see it. My bad. That entire encounter was confusing.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm out of here guys, peace


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2008)

koguryo said:


> Yeah Tabitha and Zooey found it, the Jolly Rodgers' girls showed, Paegun showed up, then the Jolly Rodgers' girls left.  Right now Zooey is threatening to destroy it.



I fixed the post. 

Edit: Poor mutated birds.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 29, 2008)

hey guys, i was thinking of getting a giant flying fish that pulled my boat all the way to infinity island..hows that?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 29, 2008)

it's going to end soon anyway, no it doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 29, 2008)

There's no use for it now, considering we're plundering it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 29, 2008)

but Oddachi gets knocked out...only a empty island will remain...so it's waiting for the island to poof and people need to gtfo...or Godai Kishi appear and rape steel jack and then come after the rest

currently playing One Piece Gear Spirit for the DS btw...It's pretty awesome


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Jul 29, 2008)

well, wheres the next island then?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 29, 2008)

there is no next island, everyone goes on their own adventure, Infinity island was special arc involving everyone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm working on some Images for a later post


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I'm working on some Images for a later post



Of the wood bug? Pretty sure we can figure out what it looks like


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Of the wood bug? Pretty sure we can figure out what it looks like



no, i said later


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> no, i said later



Oh, haha


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

So... I'm guessing that Breeze > or = James


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 29, 2008)

That whole scene made me think of Hitman Reborn, with Gokudera endless debatting of him being the right-hand man of the boss ... Juudaime..!!!


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So... I'm guessing that Breeze > or = James



Breeze is the Co-Co-Co Vice sub Captain in charge of certain things


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So... I'm guessing that Breeze > or = James



Breeze>>>>All


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

Kiba, Sloth, is it cool if i skip the week long boat ride and just get right to the island?


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Sure, I'm ok with that.  I gotta go to class now anyway.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Sure, I'm ok with that.  I gotta go to class now anyway.



all right, Skipping the boring trip!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Kiba, Sloth, is it cool if i skip the week long boat ride and just get right to the island?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

that-Took-for-ever-


edit-

Yes, Ninbe is short for Ninja Bear


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2008)

Damn that mask! I knew it would be trouble...I love the "lack of sense of direction" running gag. I wish it wasn't already in use by Zoro because it's true about me in real life


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2008)

did you like the crappy pictures? lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> did you like the crappy pictures? lol



Yeah, they were interesting lol, how long did they take?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, they were interesting lol, how long did they take?



not very long actually, If i did them the way i would have liked and put more detail in, hours and i'm lazy.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> not very long actually, If i did them the way i would have liked and put more detail in, hours and i'm lazy.



Don't blame you at all


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Don't blame you at all



i think the little hooded stick figures look awesome though


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2008)

Indeed they do. Interesting place we're in, I have plans for the circus...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Indeed they do. Interesting place we're in, I have plans for the circus...



that's why i made it that way, the hooded groups plans will still take a few days, so i made an interesting town where we could all roam and do our own thing until that little bit is ready


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh dear.  When will he ever learn.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Oh dear.  When will he ever learn.



Dark is like our pandaman who gets owned a lot 

i'm amazed he wasn't on Infinity island


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll make a profile for Kira and Clubs later. First a few things about clubs.

1) I have no idea what his weapon is called, so I'm calling it an axe for now.
2) He's based off of the guy in this video. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba2kBHfU3oc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] (skip to 0:43, he's the guy in the mask, not the guy with the axe. Then skip to 4:13 to see him dish out more ownage)


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2008)

hahahah   slade


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> hahahah   slade



Slade's badass. He could have solo'd Trigon if he didn't get rid of the axe thing.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Slade's badass. He could have solo'd Trigon if he didn't get rid of the axe thing.



yeah. slade is pretty awesome


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 30, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> yeah. slade is pretty awesome



It's a shame the plot called for him getting beaten-up by Robin, the weakest Titan, more then once.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> It's a shame the plot called for him getting beaten-up by Robin, the weakest Titan, more then once.



Eh, Robin beat all 4 Titans at once as Red X. They all had pretty obvious weaknesses, for someone as smart as Robin who knew them all, to exploit.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2008)

Robin was never that good in the comics. He was like junior Batman on that cartoon.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh whoever reads my post, it's pronounced Eee-got not Igot.  This arc I'm going for corny names of things.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 31, 2008)

Wait, so are Hana and Belle in the East Side of town?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

come on zetta, go set-up the next arc lol


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

But... Soul Calibur 4...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

really easy dark knight reference eh?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

delete the post and gtfo


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> really easy dark knight reference eh?



Least it was better than the 300 refrence in Usagi vs Belle.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Wait, so are Hana and Belle in the East Side of town?



they would be headed there, Shops and all. west sides for more roughnecks while the north is for the Arts.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2008)

Zetta said:


> But... Soul Calibur 4...



How is the game by the way?

Damn it they locked the Uchiha marriage thread. I was going to join.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 31, 2008)

Well here's Clubs' profile. I'll make Kira's later.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Wilson Clubs
Age: 39
Starting Location: With Jimi and Kira
Appearance: this body . He has brown hair and 5'oclock shadow. Eyepatch on his right eye. When he fights, he puts a brown mask with one eye hole on. 

Personality: Chaotic Neutral. Used to be captain of the Radioactive Pirates until he won a duel against Kira and joined Jimi's crew. He used to lead raids against towns and villages, but one day realized the wrong he was committing and decided to stop being captain. Has a sort-of mean attitude against everything.

Bio: Grew-up. Became part of a pirate crew. That crew disbanded. Became Captain of his crew. Raided towns and villages. Became Part of Jimi's crew. That simple.

Crew: Jimi and Kira's [unnamed] crew.

Boat: Very small boat. A new one will be stolen when they have the chance.

Job: Pirate

Weapons:  (no flames on the end though)

Items: None

Moves:

Bounty:

DF: None


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> How is the game by the way?
> 
> Damn it they locked the Uchiha marriage thread. I was going to join.



Epic win.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Picture of the assasin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2008)

Zetta, you might want to edit your post, No double posting allowed now


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

that's one bishi manga boy alright.

right, finally chambertwist got banned...Just as planned...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> that's one bishi manga boy alright.
> 
> right, finally chambertwist got banned...Just as planned...



Perma or just for a day cause of double posting. *prays for Perma*


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Zetta, you might want to edit your post, No double posting allowed now



Ok, that'll be the final time then. 

What a gay rule.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2008)

Extermination said:


> hey guys, im trists cousin ^_^ and i like naruto/RPing so he said i should try this, but i hav to play from his comp(i live with him XD) so it will be like constant switching back and forth XD he also said i could control.....gondara was it? while his account is on a 2 day ban lol xD sooo heres my char ^_^



I know I'm no expert but if this doesn't scream dupe then I don't know what does.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Report his ass.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

yes, dupe pretty much with shitty story surrounding it.

And Zetta, the double post rule is needed for some RP's...(Shinobi world) I mean they make OOC posts like

"well is someone going to do something?"

"I'm bored come on someone?"

"I'm off to sleep cya"

triple posting that shit..lol

They're really annoying using the normal thread for OOC and the OOC thread for even more OOC I mean...they don't even need the second thread.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, but we're getting punished for it indirectly.

And they've disabled posts in the RP section again...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes exactly, but I don't really care for postcount.

I pmed shroomsday with the account link of extermination...

But anyway Zetta go progress story. (and in FF RP our you're forever stuck on level 1 lol)

Oh and I made Nero delete his post about asking people to join his RP, he said himself: "if someone wants me to delete this then tell so" which I did


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I'm not really in an RP mood, so I guess the story is kinda suffering because of it.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

the hyperion pirates found themselves a Vivi...lol

and btw Zetta...wut? Am I just confused or is there a continuetity error at work?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm trying to avoid any Shinkigen Kishi involvement for the next couple of islands. Just let that evil simmer in the background for awhile.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

yes indeed. I wonder what Zetta has planned with though hehe


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2008)

I love that song... so much...


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> the hyperion pirates found themselves a Vivi...lol
> 
> and btw Zetta...wut? Am I just confused or is there a continuetity error at work?



How so?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 31, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I love that song... so much...



Funeral March of a Marionette?


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

uhm everyone was outside, and everyone was inside afterwards, the guy came in and hawkins was like who is that while he just saw him a few moments outside before when Zorokiller told not to interfere.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 31, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> uhm everyone was outside, and everyone was inside afterwards, the guy came in and hawkins was like who is that while he just saw him a few moments outside before when Zorokiller told not to interfere.



Hmmm?

Did I miss a post of yours somewhere? 

It started with everyone indoors except Zetta, Kai and Croix. Big boom. Somebody ruined the training room (again ) and we notice the life raft. Assasin appears, Kai is bringing the kid to Mercury and now we have an assasin on our collective asses on the boat. 

It's a deadly game of hide and seek.

EDIT: Yup, I fucked up.

EDIT 2.0: Fixed.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 31, 2008)

awesome, but if he wants the kiddo he has to go through Kai, Mercury and Usagi...they cannot be beat


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

that was great sloth, that was great.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

HANDLEBARS!  WHY'D IT HAVE TO BE HANDLEBARS!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2008)

Cross dressers? These plot twists


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

so much lulz in this  arc... so much lulz.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think Hana and Belle are gonna let this one go...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I don't think Hana and Belle are gonna let this one go...



I wouldn't.... ever.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2008)

This arc has been hilarious, and we even got everyone introduced along the way


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm, aren't we still missing a couple?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Hmmm, aren't we still missing a couple?



just two, but they will be introduced later (yeah THOSE two.)


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

I just realized I mixed up some names, so I changed them just now... whoops


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

i think it was right the first time 

edit- 

haha forgot you introduced the other guy already


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i think it was right the first time
> 
> edit-
> 
> haha forgot you introduced the other guy already



Not only that, but Vance is supposed to be a Fishman.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Not only that, but Vance is supposed to be a Fishman.



so, whose going to continue posting  

Keep in mind, i'm heading off soon and you guys still have Free Roam rights till i get back


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess I'll try to get one in before you go.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I guess I'll try to get one in before you go.



I'll post one last one after that and let you guys do w/e

Keep in mind- There is MANY things to do on the island, and you can always go talk to the mayor if you want to set up some sort of side quest thing where he asks you to help out policing the village or something...



which actually is one of the things i had planed in case the arc ended sooner then i expected...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> so, whose going to continue posting
> 
> Keep in mind, i'm heading off soon and you guys still have Free Roam rights till i get back



I'm leaving tomorrow morning for the weekend, gona' go to bed soon. Sucks that I'm leaving when the action's gona' start


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

Quick bit of Info-

The Villains bar and Devil's Shooting range are next door to each other-

The Moon and Sun inn's are on opposite sides of the South end-


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I'm off for today and the weekend. There better be plenty of epic stuff for when I get back


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 1, 2008)

@ InfIchi

I think I stole your possible nakama from a concert idea a few posts back. But there's no better place to find a person that hits people with a Bass then at a concert. Sorry.

Edit: Also, it turns out Oda came pretty close to De's fruit. But luckily mine works differently or else I'd have to do some major retconning.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> @ InfIchi
> 
> I think I stole your possible nakama from a concert idea a few posts back. But there's no better place to find a person that hits people with a Bass then at a concert. Sorry.
> 
> Edit: Also, it turns out Oda came pretty close to De's fruit. But luckily mine works differently or else I'd have to do some major retconning.



It's cool, i enjoyed it XD

and yeah, when oda revealed the name of Gold's crew i was close to a retcon myself, Hurray for different spellings!


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 1, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> It's cool, i enjoyed it XD
> 
> and yeah, when oda revealed the name of Gold's crew i was close to a retcon myself, Hurray for different spellings!



*e-high five*


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

So, who was gonna fight who again?  And I guess we'll be RPing for James too, right?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, who was gonna fight who again?  And I guess we'll be RPing for James too, right?



nah for Kiba's sake we are going to do Jame's battle last. I'll PM you the battle area's though


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2008)

I posted my FF story in OP by accident lol. Sorry about that.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 2, 2008)

I noticed, i saw it and laughed. "When did they get here? XD"


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 2, 2008)

....... um..Hyperion pirates, could the Phoenix's Alliance end up trying to save Valencia? and run into you guys? just asking in case you have something planned


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 2, 2008)

I love Bolt's running gag.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I love Bolt's running gag.




I love the foreshadowing in my post


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 2, 2008)

I remember where I heard about Valencia now!   
*Spoiler*: _WARNING:Major24spoilersahead_ 



It was the neighborhood that got hit by the nuke in season 6.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 2, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I love the foreshadowing in my post



Looks like it'll be fun.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 2, 2008)

Phoenix Alliance info:MAJOR SPOILERS! since this is what the organization will be like before we join up in the other story arcs, this current story arc about the set up of the Phoenix's alliance should be warped up by the end of tomorrow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Phoenix Alliance*

_Government _

Government- Executive

- President- Alexander Remington 

- Secretary of State- 

- Secretary of Interior- 

- Secretary of Commerce-  

- Secretary of War-

Government- Legislative

- House of Representatives, based on Population

-Senate, two Votes

Government - Judicial   

- nine man court 

-----------------------------------

_Military-_


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chief of Naval Operations - Fleet Admiral Jacob Archer

Chief of Land Operations -  William Nelson

Chief of Air Operations -  Edward Bell

Director of Research and Production - Lawrence Craft

Director of Intelligence -  Sarah Medes




Navy

Fleets are made had needed and thus there is no permanent structure, but both David Archer and Perry Hazard and Admirals and may command fleets.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ships(ill name them later):
One Iliad class Aircraft carrier: The Iliad (Duh)
Four Dragoon class all steel dreadnoughts
Four 100 gun first rate ships of the line
20 48 gun ships of the line
80 frigates
120 sloops
10 rocket barges
100+ cargo transport ships
5 amphibious assault ships
5 seaplane tenders
3  Swordfish class submarines
-Naval aviation wings - 
1st  Carrier strike wing *Evil laugh*
 Fighter squadron one
Torpedo squadron one
Diver bomber squadron one




Marines
60 thousand men in three divisions of 20,000, made of four 5,000 man brigades - each for a total 12 brigades. Each division has two infantry brigades, one armored brigade and a support brigade. Each infantry brigade has is made of regiments , a mounted infantry battalion which operate out of armored troop carriers, a heavy infantry battalion which uses mortars and machine guns mainly and a standard rifleman regiment. The tanks are in two Battalions one of  light infantry support tanks and one of  heavier battle tanks. Support is made of Medical, Supply and transport and artillery Battalions. Of course each battalion has company or platoon size group of other types to provide immediate support for example a heavy infantry battalion will have some rifle platoons for fire support, and vice versa for rifle infantry, this is also evident in the brigades where they have support groups for logistics and fire support.  The marines are Division based meaning the smallest unit usually deployed  for any given operation is a division, BUT Brigades with their internal support can do long independent operations and allow divisions to be  broken down and rebuilt for each operation meaning that in the sense of continuity of name the organization is brigade based.

Air Force

1st Strategic Bomber wing 
   Zeppelin Squadron one and Two 

1st tactical bomber wing
 Bomber squadron one and Two.


Island Defense wings
 One for each island varies on size


Special Corp
There are the Intelligence organization for the Phoenix alliance, they work with the other branches specialized intelligence groups like the navies office of naval intelligence.

Theme song for the marines:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQBmTvIwfCQ[/YOUTUBE]
Air force: Flight of the Valkyries 
Navy: 1812 overture
Alliance anthem: Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4 Part one part two part three part four and part five


map:





whats Bolts running gag?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 2, 2008)

The running gag is him going "YOU!?" and then not remembering who it is.

Also, for future reference, I imagine Veroniz (crossdressing guy with handlebar mustache) having the voice of that Red Guy from Cow and Chicken.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCdBVyq-KF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 2, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> The running gag is him going "YOU!?" and then not remembering who it is.
> 
> Also, for future reference, I imagine Veroniz (crossdressing guy with handlebar mustache) having the voice of that Red Guy from Cow and Chicken.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 2, 2008)

It came to me like a stroke of genius!


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 2, 2008)

uhh... never mind ill just update the info for the Phoenix's Alliance


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I have the science right for Dwight's power. Correct me if I'm wrong. Dwight gives an intimate object, say his Bass, tons of potential energy. And once the object goes into motion, the potential energy turns into kinetic and makes it accelerate very fast. And since the conversion isn't 100% efficient, it creates heat. I'm pretty sure that's right.

@InfIchi

The tune in your post sounds like something Eddie VanHalen would do.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 2, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> I think I have the science right for Dwight's power. Correct me if I'm wrong. Dwight gives an intimate object, say his Bass, tons of potential energy. And once the object goes into motion, the potential energy turns into kinetic and makes it accelerate very fast. And since the conversion isn't 100% efficient, it creates heat. I'm pretty sure that's right.



You forget, this is One piece, robot men run on Cola 

you don't need the logic to be 100% sound 



> @InfIchi
> 
> The tune in your post sounds like something Eddie VanHalen would do.



It sounds awesome


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 3, 2008)

When Bolt spins at top speed, kinda imagine it like Taz the Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> When Bolt spins at top speed, kinda imagine it like Taz the Tasmanian Devil.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYiHP5_bgrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 3, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYiHP5_bgrI[/YOUTUBE]



Yea, pretty much like that.

But seriously, kids who grew up in the 90s had the best shows.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Yea, pretty much like that.
> 
> But seriously, kids who grew up in the 90s had the best shows.



pretty much 

alright well, The set up was my last post for tonight, Hope you remember who Belle fights 

I'll take care of the other three tomorrow, and hopefully it will take till monday so Kiba can do his fights


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 3, 2008)

wait DB explorer...Airplanes in one piece? 


Does not compute, I mean all we have seen was Maxim, and that was special...There are no airplanes.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 3, 2008)

Indeed. 

Last time someone tried, Enel got pissed and nuked him from the moon. 

Though, I guess if you can find a One Piece-ish workaround, I can allow it.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL Zetta , I was that person .hehe


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 3, 2008)

ZOMG!  WHATZ HE DOIN HERE!?


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 3, 2008)

even if we talk about you, don't enter since you are banned. Now gtfo

Anyway, Zetta, you didn't do bounty day AND you don't progress our story


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 3, 2008)

I was also wondering... so I guess there weren't any bounties this week, eh?


----------



## Dragontrapper (Aug 3, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Last time someone tried, Enel got pissed and nuked him from the moon.
> 
> Though, I guess if you can find a One Piece-ish workaround, I can allow it.



The planes are world war 1-ish era wood and canvas biplanes, like the sopwith camel. We have already established steam as a reasonable power source - internal combustion runs on similar principles, with the electrical technology for a spark plug not extremely difficult, same goes for basic battery technology. 

This combination of metallurgy and electrical technology would also allow for submarines, dreadnoughts, and  comparatively advanced rifles and firearm technology. Now, all these technologies still have limits - submarines must surface for air and to recharge batteries, Dreadnoughts are limited in both production and by their fuel requirement - coal would have to transported to the ship by lighter armored transport vessels. Planes are limited in range and payload. The aircraft carrier is simply a steel framed, wood hulled ship propelled by steam engines. It is limited in both speed, armament, armor, payload (15 aircraft) and range. We have a decided technological advantage, but the World Government has a numerical advantage - not even a dreadnought could take ten 100 gun vessels or 20 Frigates single handed. Their is also the matter of Devil fruit - Vast amounts of power in the hands of a single user, with very few restrictions besides the inability to swim.

Also, infinity island had LCD screens.

can you say


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 3, 2008)

"it takes ten of your ships to beat one of ours, and you always bring eleven!"

and we only have four, most of the other ships are steam/sail hybrids where steam is only used in combat to maneuver against the wind, and have some metal plates. this means that overall save for seaplanes which can be used without an aircraft carrier, but are still limited in range and what not, our technological edge is minimal in ship combat.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmm, so I guess the Phoenix Alliance's technology will be similar to that guy from Movie 7, eh?


----------



## Dragontrapper (Aug 3, 2008)

*looks up movie seven* yeah - without the mechs, though we could..... *que manic laughter*


----------



## Dragontrapper (Aug 3, 2008)

Name: Jeremiah Reed 

Age: 38

Starting Location: Reed

Appearance: 

Personality: Cool, Calm, highly intelligent, and cynical, he does occasionally lose his cool.
-	Neutral Good 

Bio/History: A long to friend Of Charles Vane, They both went To the Military Academy together ? until Jeremiah became the King of Reed. 

Job/Occupation: King Of Reed

Weapons: Rapier, The entire Reed Army

Items: Book


Color: ?


----------



## Dragontrapper (Aug 3, 2008)

Name:  Charles Vane

Age: 36

Starting Location: Reed

Appearance: 

Personality: Laid back and joking demeanor hides a skilled and sharp witted fighter. 
- Neutral Good 

Bio/History: A life long Reed Resident, Charles Vane proved himself in the Reed Military. He was soon assigned as the head of security for king Reed -  a life long friend.


Boat: Phoenix Alliance

Job/Occupation: Champion of Reed, Head of Royal Security

Weapons: longsword, Fists, Pistol


Color: kind of pointless at this point, don’t you think?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, I'm back, time to read up on what I've missed.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Well, I'm back, time to read up on what I've missed.



Cool i was worried we would have to fight for you


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Cool i was worried we would have to fight for you



Yeah, glad I made it back with some fights to spare  

I'll start mine up soon, just thinking it through a little


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, glad I made it back with some fights to spare
> 
> I'll start mine up soon, just thinking it through a little



that's fine i'll just work out the next island a little more


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 3, 2008)

@ Kiba

I c wat u did thar


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> @ Kiba
> 
> I c wat u did thar



I don't know what you could mean


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmm, I can't help but have this feeling Kiba goofed on a certain fictional character. Itachi? No, Saskue? No. Of course, how stupid of me, Piccolo. Don't be hatin' on Piccolo.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> Hmmm, I can't help but have this feeling Kiba goofed on a certain fictional character. Itachi? No, Saskue? No. Of course, how stupid of me, Piccolo. Don't be hatin' on Piccolo.



Fuckin' green people


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2008)

i so wanted to use that attack in Kama's next fight on Infinity island, but alas i could not.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 3, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I don't know what you could mean



I did a Sasuke one once.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i so wanted to use that attack in Kama's next fight on Infinity island, but alas i could not.



Oh, interesting. I didn't think that he would ever take his mask off.



the_sloth said:


> I did a Sasuke one once.



Oooh, links!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh, interesting. I didn't think that he would ever take his mask off.



wouldn't you love to know how he even talks with those devices on either side of his mouth


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 3, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i so wanted to use that attack in Kama's next fight on Infinity island, but alas i could not.



ZOMG!  FACE!  But yea, I wanted to use Bolt's new attack there as well...


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 3, 2008)

Phoenix Alliance is a  .......i think


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 3, 2008)

sorry posted an OOC post in the RP >< fixed it


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> ZOMG!  FACE!  But yea, I wanted to use Bolt's new attack there as well...



Yeah, I have something planned but the situation has to be good. Might be able to do it next fight but I may just make up a new move instead.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Can I still Join?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2008)

DarkKyuubi said:


> Hey Can I still Join?



Of course just make a profile and wait for Zetta to approve you. We need new members in this place anyway.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 4, 2008)

Newcomers are always welcome... unless they ass pull or godmod.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 4, 2008)

lol na i dont god mod i dislike god modding ^^

Character Coming Soon


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn it took me ages to think of a good Devil Fruit

Name: Tiger. D. Roy

Age: 18

Starting Location: Middle of East Blue in a little Dingy lost.

Appearance: Wears Black Short Jeans, Short Sleeved Hawaiian Shirt unbuttoned. Slippers, Headband. There is a vertical Scar along Roy’s right eye from his forehead to his Chin


Personality: 
-Neutral Good

Bio/History: Roy’s entire family are in the Navy, all of them wanted Roy to be a Navy General just like his Great Grandfather so they decided to train him and gave him a Cursed Fruit(Iwa Iwa No Mi). When Roy came to the age of 17 he said that he didn’t want to be part of the Navy, he wanted be free to do what he wanted to do, that was Piracy. When his family heard of this they became angry and threw him out of the house, but secretly they were proud of him for chasing his own dream in this day and Age. Roy nowadays still maintains a good relation with his Navy Family, though they said, “Once You have a Bounty, we will be trying to capture you at the Family Gatherings,” Roy just laughed it off and said that he would be looking forward to it. Roy set off in his own little dingy to look for some Crew members.

Crew: Tiger Scar Pirates

~~Captain: Tiger D Roy

Boat: Little Dingy with a Pirate Flag on it.
~Has Nothing But Food Supplies and Oars and Sails.

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons: Fists, Legs

Items: None

Moves: Roy has only created some Basic moves from the Iwa Iwa No Mi Fruit
Iwa Iwa No Fist: Sends Lava in a Shape of a Fist towards the opponent
Iwa Iwa No ShotGun: Sends Lava in the shape of five little Pellets towards the opponent.
Iwa Iwa No Jet Stream: Roy Places both his hands face down on the ground to send out Lava Jet streams up from the ground.
Iwa Iwa no Whip: Shapes his Lava into a Whip to attack the Opponents

Bounty: Bounties get issued every saturday and will be raised according to your actions.

Devil Fruit: Iwa Iwa No Mi is a Logia type fruit, it grants Roy the abilities to turn into and control Lava. Roy has only learned some basic moves and has yet a long way to go in terms of mastering the power. His Weakness is large amounts of cold water, this is because it will turn his Lava into rock, and this causes him pain. Nobody knows what Roy’s weakness is yet since he has not told anyone, not even his family. If You catch him by surprise or Dump Water on Him it is easy to defeat him.

Color: Dark Orange


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2008)

I always wanted to see Yondaime in One Piece lol. Seriously though, great profile however the Logia seems overpowered at this point in the RP.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I made it that he hasnt mastered it, so as long you dump water or catch him by surprise, you can defeat him XD


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2008)

That's cool and once again nice character profile.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 4, 2008)

Wait, so you're not gonna be using that awesome sword on his back?


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello guys, don't be mad that I post here.Well....could you give me the chance to accepting me back plz?I will make a new profile and it will be easier for me now not to do asspulls.I am friend with DarkKyuubi too and could make a nakama if you accept me back.Well......?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2008)

No comment...

Ask Zetta.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol, 3rd times the charm.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2008)

@DarkKyuubi: Looks good, just the Logia is kind of iffy. If you want to control lava maybe make it like Mr. 3's fruit, where he isn't really a Wax Logia but still can shoot it and stuff.

@Nero92: Meh.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks Ill see... XD


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol @ InfI

It reminded me of a moment in Scrubs with The Todd, but I couldn't find the clip


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Lol @ InfI
> 
> It reminded me of a moment in Scrubs with The Todd, but I couldn't find the clip



Bolt and Joseph have a sixth sense for fanservice


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 4, 2008)

True dat.

PS, love the new sig.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> True dat.
> 
> PS, love the new sig.



I was thinking of editing a panel to have him say, "THE WORLD IS MADE FOR, LOVE AND PEACE!!!"


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol, so I guess the window was on the other side of the tower.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Lol, so I guess the window was on the other side of the tower.



yes, yes it was.


also i wrote that 7 hours ago waiting for someone to post and i wasn't changing a damn thing, it was too luzly at the end


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't worry, I'll work around it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, we're all in this tower with a million stairs now


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll take control for a little bit now


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I'll take control for a little bit now



Assumed so, I know whats going to happen but not sure how exactly


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Assumed so, I know whats going to happen but not sure how exactly



It's going to be us climbing for about three more posts, so you are free to continue the lulz when i'm done


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> It's going to be us climbing for about three more posts, so you are free to continue the lulz when i'm done



Haha, these stairs


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Haha, these stairs



They are evil beings, THEY MUST BE DESTROYED!

But i wouldn't recommend it 

The stuff the tower is made of will just grow back


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> They are evil beings, THEY MUST BE DESTROYED!
> 
> But i wouldn't recommend it
> 
> The stuff the tower is made of will just grow back



Stairs=lulz 

Edit: I'm done for the night, see yah later.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm...Zetta didn't answer me yet........Anyway I hope Zetta to accept me back..


----------



## herczeg (Aug 5, 2008)

hi 
i have time (and internet) to play again, so i can join ya again right? 

i read a few posts and i see there is a bunch of new charackter and RPer around, (akshully i have no idea who is who and wtf is going on i don't know the half of the guys. but i like the bubblegum chick.) so could someone tell me what happened in the last month (i left when Croix joined the ASP crew)

also i'm nost sure if i should take over Zooey or start a new charackter, cos i read a few pages from that tournament thingy (who won? and whose that ninja dude?) and i think at this point Zetta (and generally the ASP RPers) knows her way better than i do


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2008)

herczeg said:


> hi
> i have time (and internet) to play again, so i can join ya again right?
> 
> i read a few posts and i see there is a bunch of new charackter and RPer around, (akshully i have no idea who is who and wtf is going on i don't know the half of the guys. but i like the bubblegum chick.) so could someone tell me what happened in the last month (i left when Croix joined the ASP crew)
> ...



Basically, you missed the Infinity Island arc and that's about it.

Everyone  fought in a tournament blah blah, Turned out the island was a fake, Everyone gtfo out of there and stole some stuff.

ASP have Adams wood, 100mil and some Seastone also, i think maybe a DF.


I'm the Ninja, His names Kama and he won i think due to saving Zooey's life


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome back herczeg  Yeah, you didn't miss much, pretty much the Infinity Island arc. No big deal, was just really a chance for everyone to meet up and we all stalked up on supplies and stuff. I think it would be good if you picked up Zooey again, the others haven't really gotten that into using her, from what I've seen she's just been sparring with Zorokiller usually 

@InfIchi- Time to fight?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

Also I suck with Zooey's character. Sorry about that Herczeg.

Basically the ASP's are pursuing an assassin who has kidnapped Mercury (our newest member). Please feel free to continue with that if you wish because I have no clue where Zetta was going and he hasn't been on here for a couple of days. Welcome back by the way.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I have writer's block for the moment.

I tried to make the post several times and ended up closing it out of sheer disatisfaction with my work.

So basically, we found a life-raft containing a kid named Claudio (yeah, I haven't mentioned their names yet). When we found him, we were attacked by an assasin who's chasing the boy named Deville for obscure reasons. After knocking out Kai, he kidnapped Mercury and Claudio and is now heading towards Alabasta.

The ASP follow. And that's as far as I am. You're all welcome to change the story as you wish, that's the beauty of an RP.

As for bounty day... I decided not to do one this saturday seeing as how we were kinda close to the end of last arc. So next saturday will be an extra big bounty day.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome back Herczeg. No one writes Zooey like you do.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> @InfIchi- Time to fight?



Yes, Just remember, NOT RUBBER =P


----------



## herczeg (Aug 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I'm the Ninja, His names Kama and he won i think due to saving Zooey's life



oh thanks for that one

Edit: i will read  a few pages for now, so i won't post today.

who won the Infinity(?)-Tournament?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Yes, Just remember, NOT RUBBER =P



Got it, got it. It's just unexplainable like snapping and creating fire


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

herczeg said:


> oh thanks for that one
> 
> Edit: i will read  a few pages for now, so i won't post today.
> 
> who won the Infinity(?)-Tournament?


No one won because the tourney was cut short. Every crew stole a share of the top prize. The Jolly Rodgers got half the Adam Wood, the Meitou Katana, and some seastone, and the ASP's got the other half of the Adam Wood, the prize money and the DF I believe.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 5, 2008)

herczeg said:


> oh thanks for that one
> 
> Edit: i will read  a few pages for now, so i won't post today.
> 
> who won the Infinity(?)-Tournament?



It ended prematurely. Basically, all the losers escaped from jail around the same time some Black-Hole Panty monste5r thing showed-up, which Steel Jack owned. Then the island was pillaged and the whole thing disappeared.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 5, 2008)

what is Adam's Wood?

Edit: and what's the deal with the Hyperion Pirates? they are undercover marines or what?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

It's the wood that Franky used to make The Thousand Sunny it was also used to make Gold Roger's ship the Oro Jackson. It's nigh indestructible.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

For the record, Sia looks like Amy from Soulcaliber 4: This guy is hilarious

Been playing it too much


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

herczeg said:


> Edit: and what's the deal with the Hyperion Pirates? they are undercover marines or what?



Yes they are undercover. Their mission is to eliminate the Shinkigen Kishi but all they've done until now is try and kill each other. They are definitely making progress lol.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 5, 2008)

awesome, Mercury is getting kidnapped I mean, he is the BIG star of the show..lol Arabasta can be fun...I mean a panda and a onigiri in a desert is not a good thing lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

@Zetta: Some things that you may have missed. If you choose to ignore a certain one of the following, that's up to you.



DarkKyuubi said:


> Damn it took me ages to think of a good Devil Fruit
> 
> Name: Tiger. D. Roy
> 
> ...





Nero92 said:


> Hello guys, don't be mad that I post here.Well....could you give me the chance to accepting me back plz?I will make a new profile and it will be easier for me now not to do asspulls.I am friend with DarkKyuubi too and could make a nakama if you accept me back.Well......?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

This seems fun... can i join?

*NAME*: Rek Du Mortis
AGE: 24
Starting Location: Alabasta
Appearance: short gray hair, monocle on left eye, 5 feet 4 inches, Thin, 
Wears 17th century european noble's clothing, has a gauntlet covered in crystals in right hand
Personality: 
Neutral. Rek cares not for the issues of the world, but will fight for any side if the price is right. He is also very aloof, and would rather study an island's history than to loot it. He is very fascinated in the history of the world before the world nobles came to be, information that is forbidden by many of the nobles. 
Bio: Born to a rich family in Marieoja, Rek grew uninterested in the lavish life of a world noble, and took an interest in Piracy and the Marines. When his family went for a vacation to Alabasta, he purposely got left behind, but was soon swept by the rebellion.During that time he started a mercenary corps that would eventually become his pirate crew.

Crew: The Mortos Pirates
Jun Fei Qin- A 23 year old woman from lands far east, Jun joined Rek's mercenaries and would eventually become her fsecond-in command. Incredibly honorable, Jun dislikes Rek's policy of pay-me-then-i'll-blow-stuff-up-for-you, but tolerates it anyway. Jun is also skilled with the spear, and can take down even the largest of seakings with it.
Ruru Montague- Rek's butler, Ruru has no choice but to go wherever his master is, as it is his mission to do so. Ruru possesses a devil fruit, which grants him the ability to turn into a giant Lobster like the one in Skypea, and can swim as long as he's in lobster form. He also works as the crew navigator.
The Partryke Triplets- Nero, Dero, and Lero are triplets who lost their family in the rebellion in Alabasta. They are the youngest of the crew, but are highly capable for they were trained in guerrilla tactics since they were young.
Zabel Costame- A friend of Rek's from Marieoja, Zabel also lived a priveleged life before seeing Red Hair Shanks in battle against a group of marines. Ever since, she has wanted the pirate life. Like her hero shanks she is skilled with the saber, and in fact wields two.
Matyr Lolszer- Also from Marieoja, Matyr was supposed to be engaged to Zabel, but the engagement was called off when she joined Rek's crew. He is a devi fruit user, using the copy copy fruit that allows him to imitate the abilities of other devil fruit users, depending on how strong the user is. He still believes he is engaged to Zabel, which is why he joined the crew. Other than that, he is a skilled sharpshooter wielding the musket.

Flag: 

Irken Flag

Boat: Ironclad cruiser- Due to Rek's status, he was able to procure an experimental warship that would soon be the navy standard.

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons-Rek wields a pair of wooden sticks made from the wood used to build Gol d. Roger's ship. He also has an item unique to most pirates; a letter of marque, which gives him the same immunity as a shichibukai, though it is not always honored by the marines. He also wields a whistle that allows him to control the beasts of the sea. Rek is also highly knowledgable of marine protocols and strategy, having been surrounded by them most of his life.
Devil Fruit: Rek consumed the Mizu Mizu fruit, giving power over water. However, it is power is highly dependent on many conditions, like the tides, the moon, time of day, and depth of the water. There are even times when the effects of his fruit are negated alltogether, as if he never ate it. When it is active, he can move the waves to make his ship go faster, creat giant creatures of water, and, during a fullmoon, will be able to control his enemies through the fluids inside them. He can control, to a lesser extent, other forms of water except ice, and even other liquids, but this is also dependent on the same factors as his water powers.

Moves: Drown-Self explanatory. 
Leviathan Rise-Creates a serpent of water, whose power dependes on which sea it is created
Mizu Akatsuki(water sunrise)-Rek rises the water underneath his opponents ships, often turning the ship over.
Mizu Mizu Howitzer- Rek fires a massive bullet of water at his enemies
Mizu Mizu Steam choke- During a half moon or when there is lots of mist or steam, Rek can use this steam to choke his enemies
Mizu Mizu Puppetmaster- Rek can control the movements of his opponents, but only during a full moon
Mizu Mizu Shift- Rek instantly changes places in an area as long as there's water
Mizu Mizu Waterspout- By merging with the sea, Rek creates a giant waterspout(water tornado) It does not always work though, since sometimes contact with the sea could sometimes negate his power.
Mizu Mizu Tidal Wave- Rek unleashes all his might by creating a tidal wave. However, the size of the wave is heavily dependent on the current phase of the moon as well as the tides, and only when there is a full or half moon or when the tide is at its highest can he create a wave that could hurt is foes

Color: Black(default)


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds interesting

Although black as color is kinda...well...standard for npc's and such and wouldn't make your character stand out...you might want to reconsider the color.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay. how about
Gray? would that work?

also, i forgot Rek's greatest weakness-Lightning. Electric shocks do a lot of damage to him. As for the triplets, their fraternal, Lero is a girl.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2008)

I have an NPC type caracter who can control water like Mr.3 controls wax


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I have an NPC type caracter who can control water like Mr.3 controls wax




Rek can do more than what Mr. 3 can. For one thing, he can create an army of water monsters given a proper amount of time and water. 
Also, i'm surprised no one noitced the copycat devil fruit guy


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

You talking about my guy.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 5, 2008)

that one already exists, Jim Hawkins has a devil fruit which mimics other DF abilities when he is around them.

And a DF which makes someone turn into a lobster and making him swim? it still has to be proven that fish-like df are existend because it would go against the whole not swimming rule


(strawhat4life) look at his crew he wanted to give one of his crewmembers that DF.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

hmmmm guess ill have to get them new powers, no? 
As for the lobster thing, i'd like to keep that one. It hasn't been proven there are any amphibious devil fruits anyway


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

Well the lobster DF is fine with me its just that he won't be able to swim with it obviously. Also you have to lose the Copy DF Battlerek, its been taken.

Edit: And why would your character have the same immunity as a shichibukai? because he's a world Noble?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay, here's the edit:

Ruru Montague-New DF power- Beetle Beetle fruit. Turns him into a giant tiger beetle with wings

Matyr- New DF power- Copy Copy fruit-Allows him to create doubles of nonliving things, like bullets. The time it takes him to copy items depends on their size. The copied items are always weaker, and will eventually fade away after several hours to an entire day.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

Seems fine to me. Though you'll have to wait for Zetta to approve you.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Edit: And why would your character have the same immunity as a shichibukai? because he's a world Noble?




He brings it up when he needs to. Usually the marines listen to it, but often they ignore his letter of marque.

This could also be a reason why his bounty would be low, since the marines would never dare hurt a world noble.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks good to me battlerek. Things look interesting SH4L, totally forgot Garrick was wanted. Cool sparkley name btw


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Kiba, it'll wear off in a month though. 

By the way I hope you'll be joining the battledome tourney. Signups will be this week I believe.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe i'm impatient, but it sure is taking them a long time to register me. Oh well


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

battledome tourney? what's that?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

As far as getting approved, you'll have to wait for Zetta on that. Sorry there's nothing I can do about that.

This is the One Piece Tournament Battledome check it out if your interested in joining.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm gonna' get sparkles this time.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 5, 2008)

What S4L said.  Also, you should try to refrain from Double Posting as well.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> I'm gonna' get sparkles this time.



I'm not amused.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 5, 2008)

For whatever reason, double posting is like the greatest sin for any vbulletin forum.



> I'm not amused.



Hey, I came close. If I had another hour, that one dude that randomly started to vote during the last match would have been convinced eating Moria would easily keep Lucci alive hor however long Blueno decides to chill.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Thanks Kiba, it'll wear off in a month though.
> 
> By the way I hope you'll be joining the battledome tourney. Signups will be this week I believe.



Another tourney already? That was fast. Anyway, yeah I can't wait to sign up, last time I checked they were deciding what type of tournement it would be, so which won? Oh, well I guess I'll just read through the tourney section


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah~ the flashbacks begin soon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2008)

Actually, the other  one was a final edit. The one where I changed Matyr's and Ruru's devil fruit powers.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 5, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Ah~ the flashbacks begin soon.



 FLASHBACKS!?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> FLASHBACKS!?



Don't worry, It's actually got a pretty cool battle in it and explains more about the actual sealing.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

Finally started naming Belle's attacks.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

the real fun is about to start


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

Fun is always fun.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

DUN DUN DUNNNN


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> DUN DUN DUNNNN



Plot twists everywhere!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

again.

DUN-DUN-DUNNNNNN


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

ZOMG

 WE'RE FIGHTING GODS!?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> ZOMG
> 
> WE'RE FIGHTING GODS!?



Not exactly, They were named after the gods 

hence the "Seven suns" and "Three Gods" reference earlier.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

.... whatever.

But imagine an anteater God?  That would've been lulzy.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> .... whatever.
> 
> But imagine an anteater God?  That would've been lulzy.



next arc is going to be more fun 

Then sad.

very..

very....

sad.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 6, 2008)

*
Name:* Rencar
*
Age:* 25
*
Starting Location:*A town in East Blue
*
Appearance:* Rencar has black spiked hair and blue eyes.He has a very nice and muscled body.He is about 1.90m tall.He wears black trousers and black shoes.His upper body is naked because he wants to feel free.

*Personality: *
Neutral Good.He is a person with a sence of humor.He can be friendly and loyal friend.He is protective with his friends but cruel with his enemies.He will do anything to reach his goal.He enjoys battling with strong enemies.
*
Bio/History:* He was born in a small island but raised by his grandfather because his parents murdered by some pirates.Well his grandfather was very good with Rencar and was ready to do anything for him.He learned the truth for his parents at the age of 12 from his grandfather.That day he promised that he will become great and famous.He was training hard every day and was running many kilometres to become stronger and stronger.He learned the secrets of martial arts and won the topic tournament of Kung Fu.After many years was strongenough and ready to fulfill his destiny the way he wanted.He decided to travel across the seas and find his fate.As he was leaving from his grandfather's house and walking to the boat, his grandpa stopped him and gave him a box with a small book and a strange fruit.That moment his grandfather told him these words: "_As long as you eat this fruit, master your powers and study this book with the techniques of Rokushiki, you will become a great man_." 5 years have passed since Rencar left and now he reached an Island at East Blue.
*
Crew:* Not yet but he is planning to find some loyal friends.
*
Boat:*A simple wooden boat with nothing special like cannons.It is only for traveling

*Job/Occupation:* Pirate
*
Weapons:*Nothing, at least for now

*Items:*Nothing

*Moves:* He trained to his own technique and want to master it.This technique is known as *Sontorou*.A whole philosophy and hard training is hiden behind this technique.
_Siberian Body_:.He hardens his body's muscles so he can decrease damage taken from some attacks.
_Saber Teeth:_With this technique Rencar is capable of focusing his energy only to his teeth and making them extremely hard.Its effect will expire after 20 seconds.But, by using this technique he can break swords with his jaws.
_Level 2:_:Rencar pushes his own body limits to the maximum.His muscles become harder.He becomes faster and stronger and he is able to perform massive attacks.He can't keep this effect too much because he cannot stand that pressure for too much.
_Thunder Strike:_After performing Level 2 he moves at high speeds and at seconds he appears like a thunder above his target and strikes with full strength causing damage.

*Bounty:* Bounties get issued every saturday and will be raised according to your actions.
*
Devil Fruit:*Neko Neko No Mi Model: Siberian Tiger.It is a Zoan fruit that belongs to the cat species and gives him the ability to gain new abilities.Rencar prefers to use only his human form and his Hybrid one.It is said that even for a Zoan fruit that belongs to the cat kinds is violent.The basic abilities that grants its user are the high reflexes, vitality, speed, stamina and strength.It also makes the user able to see in the darkness and listen better than simple humans.This fruit abilities combined with some good techniques make a great combination. Because its Color depends on the climate he has the simple tiger color.

*Color:* Blue


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 6, 2008)

My obsession with Deus Ex is making me want to create a JC Denton character, but I'm not sure how to fit him in One Piece.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 6, 2008)

I felt kinda rushed doing this whole betrayal thing.  On a side note, Collaart Pirates got owned.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 6, 2008)

i dare someone to sum up everything thats happened in the RP in less then two pages (if copied into MS Word at 10 font)


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol.  I guess if everyone summed up their stories so far, it would be possible.  But I'm not too sure if anyone is really bothered, lol.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 6, 2008)

If you accept my new char let me know so I start RPing


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 6, 2008)

i read the true history of Yu, and the people summoning golems and i thought of Rise of Legends because i'm still working on the civil war in reed so i thought of riflemen vs golems.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> i read the true history of Yu, and the people summoning golems and i thought of Rise of Legends because i'm still working on the civil war in reed so i thought of riflemen vs golems.



pretty damn awesome


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 6, 2008)

indeed (dam you people need a Teal'c icon)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, there's the heroic rescue. Lets just hope they fall on something soft


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 6, 2008)

*lays out bricks*


----------



## Zetta (Aug 6, 2008)

Rek and Nero, start RPing.

You guys are on probation so we can observe you before I fully add. 

As Darkkyuubi, tone down the fruit. Logias are a really big power and you'll need some seniority here before you can request something like that for a character.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 6, 2008)

.... tree of doom! can i make a weird plants?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2008)

It had just hit me that the situation would be perfect for a King Kong moment


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

quick! we need planes!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> quick! we need planes!



We have flying people! That's close enough! Would hate for Enel to get pissed


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 6, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> quick! we need planes!



IM WORKING ON IT!


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

So, is everyone gonna meet up at the top now or what?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, is everyone gonna meet up at the top now or what?



Bottom  Sho passed out.

Partly cause its fucking hot and i can't be bothered to think.

partly because i'm tired

and partly because i think its funny.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 6, 2008)

... i've been working on this post all day... four pages after all day kinda pathetic, though i'm only like half way through the story i'm telling in this post, may have to split this up into multiple sections (not this post, an RP post.. i hope that computer glitch didn't make me double post)


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

Kiba seems offline...

WAT DO WEE DOOO!?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Kiba seems offline...
> 
> WAT DO WEE DOOO!?



take control of James, and drag his monkey ass to the boat!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 6, 2008)

First one done


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

Good posts Battlerek but could you separate it more into shorter paragraphs instead of long blocks of text. Just so its easier to read.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

i can't even post 5 pages has one block of text


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> i can't even post 5 pages has one block of text



When will you post again by the way? I want to see where you're headed with the Phoenix Alliance.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

okey dokey

Also, what's the probability that my crew will meet everyone else? I have nothing planned after my crew fights the black widow pirates(npc, insect theme group that was once led by Ruru)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

Everyone's in the first part of the Grand Line. So you're pretty close.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

k, just tell me if there's a crossover thing.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> When will you post again by the way? I want to see where you're headed with the Phoenix Alliance.



i'm finishing off a post which at seven pages at this time will have to be in seven sections, the Reed ark really was a means to introduce technology and by giving an opponent show you how readily some of these stuff can be copied if they crash or their issues and tactics to be used against. 

The next stage is the countries which joined us will be dealing with the consequence of joining us also the set core of characters (David,Jacob,Sarah, Rachael and Charles) are going to start acting has forwards scouts for the Active part of the Phoenix alliance. By limiting the amount of people we bringing with us we won't be able to overwhelm every island we come across, plus a new Marine character i made will be rather smart plus i'm going to have someone get pictures of our tech to the world government. 

Though i wanted to hold a tournament on a deserted island turned port town  one to get all you guys their which would then attract a bunch of marines,  

O yeah winner of the tournament would get like a million berri and a seaplane.

O yeah i and Nelsons second in command.. will be on Bluebell islands, though some plants cause.... issues

plus i want to explore the effects of continued warfare on both people and countries.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

And so.. The random exploration of the forests begin!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> i'm finishing off a post which at seven pages at this time will have to be in seven sections, the Reed ark really was a means to introduce technology and by giving an opponent show you how readily some of these stuff can be copied if they crash or their issues and tactics to be used against.
> 
> The next stage is the countries which joined us will be dealing with the consequence of joining us also the set core of characters (David,Jacob,Sarah, Rachael and Charles) are going to start acting has forwards scouts for the Active part of the Phoenix alliance. By limiting the amount of people we bringing with us we won't be able to overwhelm every island we come across, plus a new Marine character i made will be rather smart plus i'm going to have someone get pictures of our tech to the world government.
> 
> ...



Tournament!! Can i join?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

its not happening yet i was planning to meet up with more of straws chars in Velencia. then we  do the New island tourament.


NO ONE POST IN THE RP! i have seven posts i need to to since this post is so long!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

since you are not allowed to double post it would be better if we DID post lol


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

ok it was three sections


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> since you are not allowed to double post it would be better if we DID post lol



>< well it was written has one continuous thing, i did'nt think Double posting was banned in the actual RP, since you may want to advance the story when no one else is posting.

ah..dam.

*shoots self for breaking rules*

ok its 1:00 AM I Spent all day trying to make the post (with a lot of distractions) night

edit number 5: you can use my chars has needed. 

-----
also where is everyone?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Kiba seems offline...
> 
> WAT DO WEE DOOO!?



Yeah, sorry, I left the page up but I had really gone out. Didn't mean to decieve. But I come back and the arc is over  

And also, Swords>Log Pose at navigation=fact


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, sorry, I left the page up but I had really gone out. Didn't mean to decieve. But I come back and the arc is over
> 
> And also, Swords>Log Pose at navigation=fact



Cursed sword.



Also, basically, You guys can make anything you want happen in the forest, weird plants animals....

All animals have horns. all.

even worms have horns.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

w00t CRAZY NEW ISLAND!

PS, @ Kiba

Belle's text in Magenta


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah, It's a real weird place 

but this arc wont last as long as the other one


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

Bolt is kinda like me in real life... sad, isn't it...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Bolt is kinda like me in real life... sad, isn't it...



about as sad as the fact that all 4 characters i control are made up of my own personality traits lmao


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> about as sad as the fact that all 4 characters i control are made up of my own personality traits lmao



 YOU HAVE KILLER WEAPONS HIDDEN IN YOUR MOUTH!?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> YOU HAVE KILLER WEAPONS HIDDEN IN YOUR MOUTH!?



Only on tuesdays.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> w00t CRAZY NEW ISLAND!
> 
> PS, @ Kiba
> 
> Belle's text in Magenta



 What did I tell you...color blind! Oi, I'll remember next time 



the_sloth said:


> Bolt is kinda like me in real life... sad, isn't it...





InfIchi said:


> about as sad as the fact that all 4 characters i control are made up of my own personality traits lmao



Yep, James is like me too. Well, except for running around screaming about how awsome I am. I do that a lot more than him. However, the getting lost thing has got to be the most me...I'm terrible with that. Some of my actual getting lost feats could be used as jokes...

Edit: And having writers block about events that occur in horn jungle


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> What did I tell you...color blind! Oi, I'll remember next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most of my feats involve getting hurt...

badly...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> most of my feats involve getting hurt...
> 
> badly...



The scars are just fun ways to remember the good times


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The scars are just fun ways to remember the good times



Yeah, So is the numbness i felt in my pinky for a year


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

Finally got something, and damn it was hard as hell to find the color magenta!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

lulz.

Hair horns


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmm, I'm gonna have to sit back and observe this.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

eh, The rest of the up and coming story is pretty much all based around Joseph anyway 

But there is a reason for that and a reason the arc is pretty short, I could knock it out in a few more posts really, But you guys are free to make up w/e you want happen in the little village.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

Am i still in probation?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> eh, The rest of the up and coming story is pretty much all based around Joseph anyway
> 
> But there is a reason for that and a reason the arc is pretty short, I could knock it out in a few more posts really, But you guys are free to make up w/e you want happen in the little village.



Well, I'm done for the night. Not sure what you're trying to do so I'll mostly just watch as well.



battlerek said:


> Am i still in probation?



It's up to Zetta.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm getting pretty tired, So if you want i'll see if i can wrap it up in one post (again, It's a pretty short thing really.)


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

Sure, whatever.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Sure, whatever.



You got any plans for the next island?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

Ermm,  its gonna be a spring island, right?  Well, I can't think of anything in particular.  I could always do that mini arc I've been planning for a while in between arcs though...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Ermm,  its gonna be a spring island, right?  Well, I can't think of anything in particular.  I could always do that mini arc I've been planning for a while in between arcs though...



that's sounds best 

I'm about halfway done now


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I will start RP.Anyway I changed my Zoan fruit from panther kind to a rare ancient Zoan Smilodon kind:Smilodon

Of course nothing changes, just the appearence and that the fruit is rare.Thats all.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

So where will you start Nero? I plan on joining up with the other RPers after I finish my current arc...

Also, i'm planning on having my crew fend off a buster call, with help from veteran pirates of course. Why you might ask? because that would be cool.

If any of you want to join my crew in doing something like that, go ahead. My crew is at the floating city of Ranfol(forgot the name). It's a moving city, so no problems about location


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey battlerek I am in a Town somewhere in East Blue but don't know the name.Well, if you read my profile my char is interested in finding good friends and make a good nakama.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa, whats all this talk about Ancient Zoans and Buster Calls now?  Isn't that a bit much for newcomers?


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol is a rare Zoan that I did it only coz I like that appearence most much for me?It is not difference than other Zoan , and I also can have only 2 forms and not 3 forms like the other Zoans


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

Meh, I don't really see a point in having an ancient Zoan like that other than for the sake of being able to say that you have a rare ancient Zoan.  You might as well have a Cougar or something.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmm, well to tell you the truth I wouldn't have any problem for a simple Fruit.So man coz I don't really know many kinds of cat species in English can you help?Meh, I don't really like Cougar.... 

What about a Jaguar or Tiger?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm gonna say White Tiger.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 7, 2008)

My first post as Rencar is done.How it looks like?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

That's fine.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 7, 2008)

Zorokiller, Zetta, and SH4L i would happily advence the plot, but i don't know anything about our new crewmates. I could RP Croix and Kai but i have no clue about Uasgi. is he like Bepo? can talk and walk on two feet? and what about Mercury? we're chasing his kidnapper right? but who kidnapped him and why? (i can't read back that much i can hardly keep up with the current posts)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

Where have all of the users for the ASPs been lately? I understand that they're busy or something but all of them at once


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

Kozo Aburame... Aburame.... has in Shino Aburame?.....  whats next someone named Gill Grissom in the group?



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Where have all of the users for the ASPs been lately? I understand that they're busy or something but all of them at once




ASPs?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

emotional plot twists are nice


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

whats ASPs?

*sigh* im going to have to make char profiles for Wellington and Andrew.

o and for the tree

what colors are open?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> whats ASPs?
> 
> *sigh* im going to have to make char profiles for Wellington and Andrew.
> 
> ...



ASP = Awesome Sauce Pirates = Zetta's Crew


this is open.
and this
plus this
most purples.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

ASP=Awsome Sauce Pirates= Zetta's/Zorokiller's/SH4L's/herczeg's group


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

Name: Cornelia Wellington formerly Andre Wellington 

Age: 25

Starting Location: Bluebell island

Appearance: Slightly taller then most women, She keeps her long black hair in a ponytail mainly to keep it out of the way. In terms of Clothing she prefers more formal attire such has tailored suits, which cause some to mistake her for being wealthier then she really is, and sometimes nobility.

Pic: 



Personality: Neutral Good. Not prone emotional outburst has she considers such things as useless. She is observant and uses this in combat binding her time in combat to observe how the opponent works before striking.


Bio/History: Born Andre Wellington in the East blue he was part of a career military family and joined the Marines at the age of 16. In the academy he learned about absolute justice but working under William Nelson he learned moral justice and in the end this is what got them axed by the marines, allowing themselves to be wiped out by the Phoenix pirates and  other past incidents meant that their were attacked by Commander Edward Domsky. Andre washed ashore on Bluebell island where after taking shade under a tree to rest he was attacked by the tree when he emerged two days later he was fully healed from his injuries but was a women, using this chance he assumed the new name of Cornelia and headed into town to begin plotting his plan.


Crew: The Aurum Pirates
Flag: looking

Job/Occupation: Pirate ( I guess)

Weapons: Lost all weapons , but uses long range rifle more often, skilled in kicks and jabs for close range combat. will eventually have a sword that uses an umbrella for a sword..holder (can spell it)

items: Some money and a Marine long coat

Moves: Your moves including name and effect

Bounty: none

Color: DarkOrchid


---------------------
Name: Edward Domsky

Age: 32

Starting Location: at sea

Appearance: 

Personality: Chaotic Good. He Is a firm believer in absolute justice, but he believes more in capitalism and his own success then justice he will take bribes from pirates and then kill anyway.


Bio/History: Unlike Andre Edward was born into a poor fishers family, and he hated it no power, struggling to get by on a day to day basis this is why he joined the marines. His childhood made him a  firm believer in absolute justice, no one had helped his family never gave them a second chance just let them slowly die from poverty. His quest for power is only out done by he avarice for cash he never wants to be short on cash he routinely fines ships for mundane things and this resulted him in killing a family of merchants on his first ship command, he was only 20  but had managed to get in charge of a frigate.


Crew: 


Boat: 100 gun ship of the line - Vengeance .

Job/Occupation: Marine

Weapons: two wakishashis

Items: 

Moves: 


Color: teal


---------------------- 

Name: Andrew Preston 

Age: 18
Rank: Sergeant 

Starting Location: Clow, currently stationed on The Phoenix

Appearance: 

Personality: -Lawful good. Andrew is intelligent if na?ve, but he learns quickly. What he knows of the world is though books and thus as a slightly idealized view of it.


Bio/History: Son of a Dojo owner he joined the Phoenix alliance Marines shortly after Clow joined the group and was sent to Clow?s military academy for a month long boot camp before being put in charge of a squad due to his high scrores

Crew: Phoenix alliance marines

Job/Occupation: Phoenix alliance Marine

Weapons: , rifle a pistol and grenades a radio too

Items: Phoenix marine uniform, other equipment

Moves: (Working on it)


Color: Oliver



-----------------
(not a character)

Name: Pod Tree or Wizard tree
Official name: Quercus Abeo (Oak tree(Quercus) of change (Abeo)) 
Appearance: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Info: Can be found anywhere oak trees can be found or in areas with poor soil the pod tree has a unique means to further adapt  the species, it uses special pods and vines to grab animals and even people and absorb parts of the genetic code that are useful. A side affect of this is that the creature in the pod is broken down and then reformed much like a caterpillar in a cocoon. Furthermore this reformation may result in changes to the creature because also like a caterpillar the changes are usually based on the creatures genetic code. Meaning that the creature may come out with new traits which where in dormant DNA or recessive genetic traits. Meaning that changes could be has limited has a change in hair color or has major has a change in gender. Also there is a rare chance of genetic code from previous victims may result people with animal like traits like ears or a tail. Scholars theorize that an evolution of the species may be what Devil fruits come from.
-----------------------


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

I see what you did thar DB.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 7, 2008)

herczeg, the only one who knows about the plot is zetta but he said we could progress since he is having a writer's block (soul calibur).

So you can just continue, Usagi is a kung-fu panda who only barks with 'wan' like a dog.
Mercury saved him from Dr. Novabent, he is actually the grandson of dr. Novabent.
He's a arrogant annoying brat who uses yoyo's as weapons and he is a expert doctor, Usagi is his assistant.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

I've got some ideas for the ASP's but I'm in RP overload right now lol. I've got my FF story, the Hyperion Pirates, and Garrick is on his own. I accidentally put James on the same Island as Garrick when I was writing something up, that's how mixed up I am.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I see what you did thar DB.



i did a lot there what did i do?

On RP overload: yeah i just let go of my chars on FF (at lest for now)


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 7, 2008)

lolz James and Sarah suddenly turning up in One Piece verse lol..

Ah it's a shame you set it on hold for now...

Anyway I also have major plans for Zorokiller, Tabitha, Usagi and such but first we gotta do this arc^_^ So anyone else of the ASP can continue for now


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> i did a lot there what did i do?
> 
> On RP overload: yeah i just let go of my chars on FF (at lest for now)



Bluebell island....Garrick is also there. You know that there is a group of powerful Pirates headed their to burn it to hell.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Bluebell island....Garrick is also there. You know that there is a group of powerful Pirates headed their to burn it to hell.



yeah....  my guy remembers his training, she just needs some clothes:amazed


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

Could you clarify how he became a she?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

> Could you clarify how he became a she?



Name: Pod Tree or Wizard tree
Official name: Quercus Abeo (Oak tree(Quercus) of change (Abeo)) 
Appearance: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Info: Can be found anywhere oak trees can be found or in areas with poor soil the pod tree has a unique means to further adapt  the species, it uses special pods and vines to grab animals and even people and absorb parts of the genetic code that are useful. A side affect of this is that the creature in the pod is broken down and then reformed much like a caterpillar in a cocoon. Furthermore this reformation may result in changes to the creature because also like a caterpillar the changes are usually based on the creatures genetic code. Meaning that the creature may come out with new traits which where in dormant DNA or recessive genetic traits. Meaning that changes could be has limited has a change in hair color or has major has a change in gender. Also there is a rare chance of genetic code from previous victims may result people with animal like traits like ears or a tail. Scholars theorize that an evolution of the species may be what Devil fruits come from..


Wellington sat under one to recover a bit before he went to find help and BAM it grabbed him. had a sign on the beach warning him about how there was an aggressive strain of them near bt it but NO thought he could take on a tree. Dragontrapper came up with the tree.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

That's just scary.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> That's just scary.




I know.... but thats one way to get new genes to advance your species!  

FEAR ME CREATOR OF EVIL.....................trees


----------



## Dragontrapper (Aug 7, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> I know.... but thats one way to get new genes to advance your species!
> 
> FEAR ME CREATOR OF EVIL.....................trees



No, I am the creator of evil trees, and Domsky.

'Pod tree' and 'Edward Domsky' Are trademarks of Dragontrapper (c) 2008


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 7, 2008)

DB Explorer, remind me to never RP with you so my chars don't have a tree give them potentially gender changing mutations.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> DB Explorer, remind me to never RP with you so my chars don't have a tree give them potentially gender changing mutations.



id only do if it you said i could (maybe )... and the tree was dragons idea


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, whats all this talk about Ancient Zoans and Buster Calls now?  Isn't that a bit much for newcomers?



That's why i'm looking for veteran pirates! Plus, i figured the only way for me to get my bounty up fast is to attack a marine fleet head on. May seem suicidal, but so was Luffy when he faced Baroque works and CP9.
I don't expect all the glory, but i do expect most of the loot


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

battlerek said:


> That's why i'm looking for veteran pirates! Plus, i figured the only way for me to get my bounty up fast is to attack a marine fleet head on. May seem suicidal, but so was Luffy when he faced Baroque works and CP9.
> I don't expect all the glory, but i do expect most of the loot



i started leaving this:

*Spoiler*: __ 







> Declaration of Intent
> 
> A man once said that the “ends justify the means” and indeed the piracy done by me and my crew are indeed a way to a means, that means is the overthrow of the so called protectors of peace, the world government. But I believe that When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, an engage in such actions has the destruction of pirate assets a reason must be given to justify such actions, and so I right this declaration of intent.
> 
> ...








in every port town i went into, took out a marine ship to prove i was serious, then started recruiting islands in an area that the marines neglected. well actually that got me labeled TRATIOR and taken off the bounty list


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> i started leaving this:
> 
> 
> in every port town i went into, took out a marine ship to prove i was serious, then started recruiting islands in an area that the marines neglected. well actually that got me labeled TRATIOR and taken off the bounty list



Interesting. Are you competing with Monkey D. Dragon for the position of greatest revolutionary in the world? And if you seem so eager to crush the marines, what better way than to vanquish their greatest weapon, the buster call.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks again for the heads up SH4L, I didn't know there were so few spots left, glad I got in


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

battlerek said:


> That's why i'm looking for veteran pirates! Plus, i figured the only way for me to get my bounty up fast is to attack a marine fleet head on. May seem suicidal, but so was Luffy when he faced Baroque works and CP9.
> I don't expect all the glory, but i do expect most of the loot



Well, I'm just saying that there are very few people who can ask for a Buster Call.  And I wouldn't really expect one of the Admirals to call one for you...


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 7, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Interesting. Are you competing with Monkey D. Dragon for the position of greatest revolutionary in the world? And if you seem so eager to crush the marines, what better way than to vanquish their greatest weapon, the buster call.



true, though considering the magnitude of the buster call it would only be for the worse incidents, even The Phoenix alliance at this time would not render enough worry to call forth such a thing, has we are not yet viewed has a legit threat against the World Government. This is considering that they have only done it twice. i don't think the the WG would handle us with a buster call when they think normal forces can deal with us. Though I intend to bring up this later and try... TRY to make a ship to go against the buster ships, the Dragoon class dreadnought (yes has in a ) is one attempt by the froward thinking Craft Larwence to negate the effects and one of the driving forces for our technological advances, the problem is even the dragoon class wont be able to withstand more then two hits from a buster ship, and planes may be good initially  but the WG would plan for that next  time they try or the first time if they do normal engagements first. The problem is that if we can make something to engage a buster call fleet at at lest part of one (something like an Iowa class) we could only make one for anymore would cause us to go bankrupt, thus other means must be done to deal with this threat.

or has kiba said:



> I'm just saying that there are very few people who can ask for a Buster Call. And I wouldn't really expect one of the Admirals to call one for you...



or me


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Thanks again for the heads up SH4L, I didn't know there were so few spots left, glad I got in



No problem.

@Battlerek, Sloth is right, only the Gorosei, Sengoku, and the Admirals can order a Buster Call. The only exception would be Spandam but he only had that power because of Aokiji.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, in all fairness, the Buster Call is a big deal.  How would you be able to top that arc!?  Unless you were Oda of course...


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, I'm just saying that there are very few people who can ask for a Buster Call.  And I wouldn't really expect one of the Admirals to call one for you...



It's not for my characters... The city my characters are in was built by pirates, kind of like Nassau in the carribean. Since the marines believe pirates to be "murderous scum." It's kind of a contradiction to their beliefs if murderous scum can build a city and live in harmony with each other, hence the need to destroy any evidence that pirates are capable of such harmonious peace. My characters simply got swept in a conflict between pirates and the philosophy marines live by.
Sorry if i seemed a bit arrogant


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

sloth, Advance story


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Also, in all fairness, the Buster Call is a big deal.  How would you be able to top that arc!?  Unless you were Oda of course...



They would clearly have a zombie arc next


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

Guess i'll shelf that idea for now, but now i don't have a way to end my current arc climatically... (a spider fighting a beetle does not qualify for badass climax)


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

battlerek said:


> It's not for my characters... The city my characters are in was built by pirates, kind of like Nassau in the carribean. Since the marines believe pirates to be "murderous scum." It's kind of a contradiction to their beliefs if murderous scum can build a city and live in harmony with each other, hence the need to destroy any evidence that pirates are capable of such harmonious peace. My characters simply got swept in a conflict between pirates and the philosophy marines live by.
> Sorry if i seemed a bit arrogant



I may be wrong, but wasn't there a filler or movie that had a pirate-built town?



InfIchi said:


> sloth, Advance story



  I'll try.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I may be wrong, but wasn't there a filler or movie that had a pirate-built town?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try.



Not sure, but if there is could it have been floating in the sea and eluding the marines for a long time.... Also, here's the Redfol backstory so yyou guys might understand.

Redfol backstory

Innitially the execution of Gol D. Rodger proved successful in its goal: to stop the growth of piracy. Many old pirate crews who witnessed the execution feared the might of the marines, and so they tried to return to their homes. When they were shunned from by their hometowns, the old pirate crews decided to build their own town, where every pirate was allowed to live freely without fear of Marine capture; thus did the city Radfol was born. Knowing that having a city on an island would mean that they'd eventually be found, they built their city by attaching their ships to each other, using that as a base. Overtime they used a special floating stone called bubblerock to give the city a more city-like form. They also built massive masts, disguised as towers, with sails as big as some towns. When this was not enough, they added giant paddles underneath the city, which was powered by beasts of burden and sometimes the pirates themselves. In addition, they also hid their identities, and even had some of their group disguise as marines, to keep them off. However, the old pirates can't keep up their charade for long....


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'll try.



there is no try, only do.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

@ battlerek

I'm really sorry if I'm starting to sound like a complete douche, but I also just remembered everyone would be busy with the upcoming Whitebeard invasion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

What a coincidence, i have a character who idolizes  Whitebeard, and even dresses up like him and uses his combat style!

Plus, didn't Doflamingo mentioned the shichibukai will go to war with whitebeard?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea, but I believe it was mentioned that most of the marines were busy with the current events.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

oh i, see.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 8, 2008)

Poor guy... left for a twig.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 8, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Poor guy... left for a twig.



i love being the crazy guy.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 8, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> i love being the crazy guy.



Yea, you can pretty much say anything and not be judged.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

Reh... now i'm bored... guess ill go read everyone elses stories... Whose is the most interesting?


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

battlerek you want to be my nakama?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry Nero, but my crew follows no one.... without a good price.

Hehe.. Basically the Mortos Pirates sideline as mercenaries, so you better pay up.!


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

lol.How i will pay you?
I can pay you by PayPal.
LOL


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

Lolz

We charge 1000 berries by the hour, and each member is guarranteed 2% loot each.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL
hehe....I just wanted a loyal nakama so not bother


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

We'd gladly lower our services to 20% of all the loot if we go up against powerful enemies...

Perhaps you should join US.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

You mean to be one of you without paying?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 8, 2008)

Whatever happened to you teaming up with DarkKyuubi?  Is he even gonna RP, lol.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ye..sloth.Thats a problem.Zetta told him to fix the Logia type but he didn't even answer.I don't know now nothing about him.Maybe someone murdered him in the street.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> You mean to be one of you without paying?



Prove your worth to the Mortos pirates. Either beat one of us battle, Earn a bounty of more than a hundred thousand, rake up at least 10 million in loot, or defeating high-ranking pirates or marines that are a threat to pirates everywhere(bad for business)


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm....I can challenge one of your pirates to battle.I am at East blue in a boat now.I can't find you but you can find me


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think we're near each other. My current location is on a floating city 250 miles away from Alabasta... If you manage to get where we are, though, then go ahead and fight with one of us.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

I will try to come there.Maybe one day we will meet each other.But until I reach you, I will have trained harder and harder in my piecefull boat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

Very well, Nero.

Oh, and the mercenary thing applies to all RPers. If your ship has a dendenmushi, it is possible to call us (being world nobles has its perks), but i'm not sure if mine is within range of anyone.

The rate still applies. 1000 berries per hour, and 2% of all the loot my crew gets. We don't do cannon fodder, but we can do recon.

If up against marines, we get 50% off all explosives that have not been detonated. 
Dials or other items of similar or more worth may be accepted in place of money.
when engaging Shichibukai and other high ranking pirates or marines our rate doubles and credit for beating them if they will be will split evenly between both parties.
Lolz i hope someone does hire my crew


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 8, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Ye..sloth.Thats a problem.Zetta told him to fix the Logia type but he didn't even answer.I don't know now nothing about him.Maybe someone murdered him in the street.



Well, he seems content in the Shinobi World.  Go figure.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm....ye ye.....He is there all day


If you don't mind I will make my trip to Alabasta faster than usual.Now Ia m East blue, so I will travel to the borders to enter in the Grand Line and then go straight to Alabasta.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 8, 2008)

Nero, considering Zetta has put you on "probation", if you get to the Alabasta too quickly simply because you have a "fast boat", you'll probably get banned...again.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh...no no.I didn't say that I will go to Alabasta fast because of my fast boat.I willl just skip some days like.......5 days have passed since etc...And I will do it only coz I want to find battlerek's crew.I know that it may not be so good but I don't think that is a serious problem

Do you understand?


----------



## herczeg (Aug 8, 2008)

i edited a bit on my last post, in case any of you read it already


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 8, 2008)

lol who cares about the mercenaries, Shinkigen Kishi is way more powerfull lol

Anyway, buster calls are a no-go.

and the world goverment don't care about pirate towns, otherwise they would have cleaned up the town in Jaya as well, they don't care much about low-ranking pirates.


@Herczeg: yay finally the real Zooey again 

only what remains is the main plotline...Otherwise We'll just do stuff and get Mercury back...


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

The power comes with training.The mercenaries or any other can get stronger and stronger with the time.

How can someone join the Shinkigen Kishi?


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 8, 2008)

Shinkigen Kishi is force spreading out the whole grand line, in blue sea and white-white sea, they have a overpowered and connections with WG leader, and five power houses called the Godai Kishi.

They are pretty big force, and if marines go after them they will be 'suddenly' demoted and such.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ohh great.How can someone join?I am interested


Anyway did you blocked me from msn?


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 8, 2008)

You can join when Shinkigen Kishi bosses decide so (me)
and that won't happen.

Anyway, yes I did block you since you add me in annoying group convo's with even more noobs who try to add me to msn, and I rather not be annoyed by that. 
So leave that topic now and talk about the OP RP


----------



## koguryo (Aug 8, 2008)

After this battle, I never want to do another underwater battle again.  I don't like limited dialogue.  PUPPY SEA KING IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## herczeg (Aug 8, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> only what remains is the main plotline...Otherwise We'll just do stuff and get Mercury back...



i already planned something


*Spoiler*: __ 



but i'm not gonna write it down here
it includes more running away and less owning the whole fucking world for now aksully




also it seems like finally Zorokiller will be the all-emo during this arc, not Zooey. yay.

edit: gonna post soon just reading the new chapter first
edit2: or not, seems like it's not out yet


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 8, 2008)

well not all-emo...it's more of a glimpse in the future...


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> lol who cares about the mercenaries, Shinkigen Kishi is way more powerfull lol
> 
> Anyway, buster calls are a no-go.
> 
> ...




Guess i'll go with attacking a commodore... that should be more interesting.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll advance one of my stories tomorrow. My brian picked the worst time to get writers block. Right when I introduced an enemy for De's group and in the middle of Jimi's group fighting.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 9, 2008)

where is Zetta? he's missed many bounty weeks


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> where is Zetta? he's missed many bounty weeks



Agreed.

   

@ InfI

I'm assuming that Kiba will deal with the James/Bryan fight, but do you wanna do it for Belle/Kama or should I?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 9, 2008)

Actually, I've reached a block as to what to do regarding the current Jolly Rodgers, Which is why Hana is on her own and i made sure to split it up so you or kiba could handle the fights if i reached this state.

Um, Just a few pointers-

Yardram, though insane. Is strong physically and often has weird (but sometimes powerful) things pop out of his head. These could lead to the enemy dropping their guard and getting hurt.

The doctor though a coward and seemingly weak shouldn't be underestimated when he takes out his special injection. (its for himself.)

and Thomas. Well, He's just fast and such


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 10, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> and Thomas. Well, He's just fast and such



And jacks for hands, you know 

Also, lack of bounty day-


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 10, 2008)

battlerek where exactly are you now?

I am finally near Alabasta


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry Nero, but right now i'm trying to wrap my current arc. For now, just Rp by yourself, after I finish my arc(which I will tomorrow) my crew will head to Alabasta for "restocking" and you'll conveniently be "there" to challenge us.

Also, What do you think of the plan for my next arc.

_Rumors start to unfold of a legendary orchard were Devil Fruits are grown. Though it is not known how Devil Fruits are made, many search desperatelyfor the orchard. One crew though, has finally come close to achieving this, but there are many who follow closely...._

Just want to know your opinion. Till we get back to Alabasta, why don't you blow up a town or two?


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think that your plan is good, hehe Devil Fruit.....

Well I am going to Alabasta and create chaos there.When you will be ready you will find me there


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 10, 2008)

Good to know you agree with me. Anyway, this will be  my first completely original arc, since my first one was heavily influenced by the CP9 ac.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 10, 2008)

You have any idea of what I can find in Alabasta? hih something interested


----------



## Zetta (Aug 10, 2008)

OH FUCK!

Fucking vacation...

I completely forgot about bounty day. SHIT!

Hmm, ok, here's what I'm gonna do. It's 5 AM time and I'm going to bed. Had some work to do. The moment I get back up, I'll do booties for everything that has happened since the island.

Man, fucking vacation.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 10, 2008)

Vacation is overrated.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 10, 2008)

Perhaps, but it screwed up my sleeping habits. Making every day a blur.

Also, holy fuckbuckets Nero. You're already on probation, why the hell are you using Rokushiki attacks? Are you trying to piss me off?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 10, 2008)

Lies! i saw you in the OP section


----------



## Zetta (Aug 10, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Lies! i saw you in the OP section



Yeah, I forgot about it. Seriously. If anyone had reminded me, I would have come running.

Anyway, I fastread through what happened untill now. Somehow, I think the ASP arn't going to be leading the bounties this time.

You'll see tommorow. Or rather, in 7-9 hours when I wake up.

Also, lol at Shinobi world having 13K posts.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 10, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Yeah, I forgot about it. Seriously. If anyone had reminded me, I would have come running.
> 
> Anyway, I fastread through what happened untill now. Somehow, I think the ASP arn't going to be leading the bounties this time.
> 
> ...



I expect to see the added bonus from Infinity island as promised


----------



## Zetta (Aug 10, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I expect to see the added bonus from Infinity island as promised



But of course. If you'll remind what it was. 


No, seriously, I'm drawing a blank. Was it that million for guessing the plot or?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 10, 2008)

Zetta said:


> But of course. If you'll remind what it was.
> 
> 
> No, seriously, I'm drawing a blank. Was it that million for guessing the plot or?



actually you were giving everyone a bounty increase of an undetermined amount


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 10, 2008)

Whoa, I didn't even know we were getting bounties from Infinity Island...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 10, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Whoa, I didn't even know we were getting bounties from Infinity Island...



it was just a special bounty increase thing


----------



## Zetta (Aug 10, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> actually you were giving everyone a bounty increase of an undetermined amount



Oh right, I remember. I didn't decide on how much though. I'll see later.

Good night pirates!


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh Zetta I know that I am using Rokushiki attacks but they are in a very simple form.I am not gonna be overpowered


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 11, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Rencar stood up and and moved his right foot at high-speed sending out something like an "air blade".This air blade hit the small pirate ship and a small explosion made a huge hole in the left side sending the ship in the ocean.






Nero92 said:


> Oh Zetta I know that I am using Rokushiki attacks but they are in a very simple form.I am not gonna be overpowered


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ahahah, LOL. Dexter looks my words.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Oh Zetta I know that I am using Rokushiki attacks but they are in a very simple form.I am not gonna be overpowered



Even if its only a weaker version how the heck can your character being using them so early in his story? You should revise it somehow imo.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 11, 2008)

He has a book with these techniques.Well, I could just not use them yet again but isn't it the same if I use other attacks that are not Rokushiki?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2008)

Hehe... Nero's plight is amusing.


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 11, 2008)

you don't seem to get it nero, go blow stuff up at the shinobi world, not here.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 11, 2008)

The point is not to be the strongest Nero...

This is not pokemon.

Anyway, as if this post, all bounties shall be blah blah blah. Time for some intensive reading.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> The point is not to be the strongest Nero...
> 
> This is not pokemon.
> 
> Anyway, as if this post, all bounties shall be blah blah blah. Time for some intensive reading.



*gives Zetta a pot of coffee*

*gets himself a Pot of Coffee- i missed three days of OP and FF posts O.o*


----------



## herczeg (Aug 11, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Rencar stood up and and moved his right foot at high-speed sending out something like an "air blade".This air blade hit the small pirate ship and a small explosion made a huge hole in the left side sending the ship in the ocean.
> "OH GOD!This technique is fantastic.Even if it was my first time using it, it was a strong one.If I train on that a little more it will become my basic attack and maybe I will find more styles for this, hihi!!"



dude you don't get it. you used the first time this upper-middle tier attack and you sank a ship. we not doing that stuff yet. go back read the first 10 page of the RP and you will see how a rookie charackter should look like. and act. and fight. or read the manga. anything what's after the 200th chapter is not allowed yet. no buster call, no new world, no übertekkai. no owning 3 shichibukais with your left hand tied back.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 11, 2008)

*By Order of the Marine HQ*

The following bounties have been issued to these pirates.

*Flame-haired Zetta:* 35.000.000 Belli
Killing and maiming of a marine squad and their captain, the theft of over 100 million belli in stolen goods, fighting in public, swindeling, impersonating a noble, stealing a Gallion, being a Pirate Captain and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor. Led a attack of killing the innocent hard-working citizens of Whiskey Peak. Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Attacking Marble Island
Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Gunner Rodgers:* 35.000.000 Belli
Attacking Marines, besting the 1000 hand pirates, causing commotion in a small city and being a Pirate Captain.Leading the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy. Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Whipmaster Hawkins:* 30.000.000 Belli
Beating Marines, fighting in public, stealing a Gallion; being part of a pirate crew and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.
Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice.Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Attacking Marble Island. Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Quick-Blades Bolt:* 30.000.000 Belli
Fighting Marines, being part of a pirate crew, besting the 1000 hand pirates and causing commotion.Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy. Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Gun-genius Annie:* 28.000.000 Belli
Wanted for numerous crimes. Attacking Marine Base G3 Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Onigiriman Zorokiller:* 25.000.000 Belli
Attack on a Marine soldier, fighting in public, being part of a pirate crew,stealing a Gallion, besting peacekeeper West and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Reaper Collaart:* 24.000.000 Belli
Robbing a village, commanding a high number of pirates, being a Pirate Captain and destroying a Marine ship.Wrecking the base of Bliss Kingdom after a short captivity on the island. Attacking Marines. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Danziker the Red Monkey: *23.000.000 Belli
Attacking several ships.Assaulting Captain Thomson and killing several marines. Taking down the Gold Fist Pirates. Beating up powerful bounty hunters. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy. Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Lady Zooey Blade:* 20.000.000 Belli
Attacking a noble in public and escaping the Marines. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*De D. Dee The Noble Pirate:* 20.000.000 Belli
His nobleness has apparently nullified a 3 500 000 Belli bounty.
Pretending to be a noble. his original records have been reinvoked. Fighting high-ranking marines. Beating up Marines. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Gunblade Arkins:* 20.000.000 Belli
Being captain of the Hyperion Pirates. Attacking Marine Base G3. Marine traitor. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Winking Tabitha*: 20.000.000 Belli
Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Hana The Fist:* 20.000.000 Belli
Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon egg. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.  Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Hammer De’Gall:* 20.000.000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and beating and mugging several civilians
Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel. Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy. Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Belle du Sagittarri:* 19.000.000 Belli
Being a part of a pirate crew and being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel. Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon egg
Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.  Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Clemens the Mirror:* 18.000.000 Belli
Taking down Marine Base G3. Attacking Marine Base G3. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Traitor Steel Fist Garrick:* 18.000.000 Belli
Taking down Marine Base G3. Attacking Marine Base G3. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Deadly Merman Kai:* 17.000.000 Belli
Attacking Marble Island. Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Krillon Jackheart:* 16.000.000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and killing several bounty hunters.
Caused a jailbreak at the Bliss Kingdom, and wrecking the base.
Traitor Marine. Beating up pirates and marines. Assasinating a magistrate. Taking down a marine base. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Traitor Tew:* 16.000.000 Belli
Killing marines and treason against the world goverment have given him a bounty of 5 000 000 on his head before, he has been reported to be seen with the con-artist pirate De D. Dee. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Traitor Henry Tudor:* 15.000.000 Belli
Traitor Marine. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Tsurugi The Blade:* 14.000.000 Belli
Being part of the 1000 Hand Pirates Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Dante Achino: *1.500.000 Belli
Escaping Marine custody

*Rek the Unknown: *1.500.000 Belli
Various crimes. Disorderly conduct.

*Zarakira of the Night:* 1.000.000 Belli
Public fighting and beating of peacekeepers.

*Pirate Crew Tally*
*Awesome Sauce Pirates:* 147.000.000 Belli
*The Jolly Rodgers:* 147.000.000 Belli
*Hyperion Pirates:* 84.000.000
*Dee Pirates:* 36.000.000 Belli[
*Collaart Pirates: * 30.000.000 Belli


*Extremely special notice:* It has come to our attention that a band of revolutionaries named the Phoenix Alliance has been rallying support and persuading allies to join them. These rogues should be treated with utmost hostillity and any and all leads to their capture shall be rewarded by the World Government.

The Marine HQ would like to remind that these bounties represent the threat these pirates pose to the World Government and are influenced only by events that were witnessed by or reported to the Marines. Their actually threat is possibly higher but we cannot be certain if it was not reported.

Any dispute to these bounties should be sent through Personal Mail (OOC: PM me) to Magistrate Dickenson (OOC: Zetta) with reasons why and evidence.

All civilians, Marines and Pirates have recieved these bounty posters and are either currently being delivered and shall be recieved momentarily or found when you return to your ship (OOC: RP your character's reactions).

That is all. 

OOC: If you want a different name on your bounty, PM me. Also,feel free to rep your magistrate for his hard work.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 11, 2008)

Doublepost to give opinion: HOLY CRAP, I can't believe it. A pure tie. I actually checked my math twice to make sure.

The chances of this happening, with all the crewman and modifiers I put into the formula I use, is virtually nearly impossible. And yet! Just look at it.

Seriously, I'm as surprised as you guys...


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 11, 2008)

That's pretty awesome, although Zorokiller haven't done anything wrong in Arabasta as of yet...he's just been sulking around unknown what his life will bring him...


----------



## Zetta (Aug 11, 2008)

I just added that pre-emptively because he probably will later.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 11, 2008)

are you out of room on the first post or did i do something wrong with my char profiles?


----------



## Zetta (Aug 11, 2008)

Rather, I missed it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2008)

Whoo, bounty day! Still no bounty for Kama eh? Oh well, thanks anyway Zetta and welcome back


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 11, 2008)

robots?!ROBOT!?*goes nuts*  do have any idea what i could rationalize with robots! DO YOU WANT ME TOO NUKE SOMEONE WITH AN ICBM?! *goes sane*

why are their robots?

((the ICBM thing is a joke))


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 11, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Whoo, bounty day! Still no bounty for Kama eh? Oh well, thanks anyway Zetta and welcome back



He's too illusive.  The WG isn't even aware of his existence.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> He's too illusive.  The WG isn't even aware of his existence.



That's why ninjas=/= Pirates


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys.Ok I will try not to use any of these prohibited attacks yet.But I don't think that simple Rokushiki would not be a problem since you are all too much stronger than me.....

But I will do anything you tell me coz I don't want to be banned again from here.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 11, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Hey guys.Ok I will try not to use any of these prohibited attacks yet.But I don't think that simple Rokushiki would not be a problem since you are all too much stronger than me.....
> 
> But I will do anything you tell me coz I don't want to be banned again from here.



You busted a boat. How hard can it be to understand that?

About Kama, he ninja tricks his way out of any bounties. 

Also, I could not, in all honesty, put a ninja on a pirate wanted poster. I think the universe would implode in it's own awesomeness.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Zetta I dont want to disagree with you but I just opened a small hole in the boat and the water made it sink, isn't it right?


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 11, 2008)

I believe you told it otherwise in your RP post.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 11, 2008)

IMO, its more fun to make up your own attacks anyway.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 11, 2008)

Zorokiller I told it as I told you if I remember right.
But anyway I agree with you sloth.Then could I name attacks like, Tekkai:Saber-Teeth. ?? or something like that....


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 11, 2008)

no in the way you make your attacks resolving around your weapon or your devil fruit, you are still using existing attacks from rokushiki, calling tekkai with another name still makes it tekkai.

Originality is something not everyone is born with I'm afraid


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 11, 2008)

OK OK, then I am going to name my own Technique and attacks


----------



## herczeg (Aug 11, 2008)

now i just introduced an - big surprise - assassin organization (the OP world has way too many assassins ) and a few new enemies. i will write a quick info about them tomorrow. they will be fully arc specific and probably the main bosses (if you don't change the story)

so maybe it's not that original but i had no idea what to do with Zetta's assassin, he seemed a little purposeless (oh i have tottally cool things for him planned. he will go down with DON. garness shall rise again). also it's a small elite organization, so all members were introduced or mentioned, i have one or two new charackter in mind on an other line of the story (Mercury's line) and a little conspiration thingie. a lot like The SH's adventure (heir of the crown and, ancient artifacts and all that thing) but no that big, nothing that would catch an admiral's attention...

edit: oh yeah and work tomorrow so i will log soon


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 11, 2008)

Good job 

I look forward to it to RP as Zorokiller kicking ass again


----------



## herczeg (Aug 11, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I look forward to it to RP as Zorokiller kicking ass again



yeah well Zorokiller seems to be missing. And one of those assassin guys as well. so yeah what are the chances

also feel free to kick ass and interrupt my little scene, coz they are all your guys (i enjoy playing them but sometimes i feel i'm so out of character but really i have no idea what is *in* character) so just because i think a little running away and hiding will be good for the crew, you can still own the whole island's ass. i will do the running with Zooey


*Spoiler*: __ 



lil early hint for you, Gedeon is a ninja, and he wears a dark purple ninja suit if the fact that he is a Ninja called Gedeon not ridiculous enough


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2008)

That was a really cool way you posted herczeg, and Oi! Zetta's banned!


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 11, 2008)

What the....happened and he banned??


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2008)

wow, The Jolly Rodgers caught up to the Awesome Sauce pirates. and Joseph has the same bounty 

but damn, Zetta's banned =\


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 11, 2008)

ITS PROBABLY BECAUSE OF HIS DOUBLE POST!


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 11, 2008)

wtf..then Zetta decides to return, he get's banned damn mods


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2008)

Great posts Herczeg. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2008)

out of curiousity, have there ever been any oriental-themed nations in OP? The only one i know of is Wano country(place were ryuuma came from)


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 11, 2008)

Crap.  Zetta is banned so I can't send him my bounty problems.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2008)

shouldn't there be a back-up guy for this sort of things? I'm sure Zetta trusts one of you guys enough to post bounties.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2008)

normally it falls to Zorokiller or SH4L


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2008)

Usually when you're banned isn't your avatar supposed to disappear? Also his profile shows him as active. Is he just section banned?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Usually when you're banned isn't your avatar supposed to disappear? Also his profile shows him as active. Is he just section banned?



it seems like it 
Last Activity: Today 04:43 PM 
 				 				 					Viewing Forum  @  04:43 PM


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 11, 2008)

When I sent him a PM it said "This user currently cannot receive messages."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2008)

The mystery of the banned Zetta: Our next group arc


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 11, 2008)

TODAY ON 60 MINUTES!


----------



## koguryo (Aug 11, 2008)

I sleep for like 7 hours then Zetta gets banned, that sucks.  I'm surprised I still have a bounty considering Collaart is supposed to be "dead"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 11, 2008)

That among other things were what I was going to PM Zetta about.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 11, 2008)

I am loling right now.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I am loling right now.



what's that?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 11, 2008)

@ everyone freaking out about Zetta's ban


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2008)

It's funny really


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 12, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> @ everyone freaking out about Zetta's ban



It's even funnier because he hasn't been here for like the last two weeks and no one gave a rats ass


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> It's even funnier because he hasn't been here for like the last two weeks and no one gave a rats ass



I nominate Nero for GM. 

........not really.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 12, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I nominate Nero for GM.
> 
> ........not really.



Its the only logical choice.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 12, 2008)

Fine by me. Wouldn't you need a say-so from Zetta first?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 12, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Fine by me. Wouldn't you need a say-so from Zetta first?



 

Btw, I wasn't saying anything against Zetta but just that no one cared that he wouldn't be here until a ban was involved


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh crap Zetta is banned.LOL SH4L good joke man.In the start i didn't see the white color letter and I shocked .

Anyway I am thinking of creating 1 more char.I will meet this guy to Alabasta with Rencar and I will make him a profile.Maybe he will kill or be friends with Rencar.
I am thinking of an Eagle Zoan fruit.

Well, until now I listen to everything you tell and I didn't post anything crazy like before.hehe


----------



## herczeg (Aug 12, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> "This book with the Rokushiki techniques is not very good.I don't need it anymore.
> Rencar took the book from his bag and throw it away...



i lolled on this one.
you finally speak the truth man! Rokushiki is for losers!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2008)

I have no idea what to do


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Anyway I am thinking of creating 1 more char.I will meet this guy to Alabasta with Rencar and I will make him a profile.Maybe he will kill or be friends with Rencar.
> I am thinking of an Eagle Zoan fruit.



Will he have a Rokushiki book as well?


----------



## Zorokiller (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of Zorokiller having rokushiki!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I'm thinking of Zorokiller having rokushiki!



Better find that book!


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey SH4L no Rokushiki is over for me.I just thought about making one more char with Eagle Zoan.Is that ok?

You will never find my book.I throw it in a secret place.LOL, just kidding


Anyway, well Rencar will meet a guy with Rhino Zoan that will powerfull and maybe will destroy me.Anyone wants to help me kill him?


----------



## herczeg (Aug 12, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I'm thinking of Zorokiller having rokushiki!



i'm thinking Zetta having herpes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



just kiddin




so a few info i promised yesterday

the characters:

The Samurai (Darkgreen) i don't think we should name him. "The Samurai" sounds cool. he's wearing a classic samurai robe  fighting with one katana, kinda like the samurai zombie dude on thriller bark, but he has no flying attacks he's a classic swordfighter

*Beehemoth* (Red and Bold) huge man in a full samurai armor, mainly red, but he isn't a samurai . he's just smashing things with a giant bokto and with his fists

Dorcas (Dark Orange) young, pretty woman with orange hair, wearing Breastplates and a long skirt (probably armor leggings under it). fights with a giant two handed european style sword. it's at least twice as big as she 

 "Gunslinger"  (Light Blue size 1) shy dude don't talk much and even if he does it, does it quietly. he got two .44 caliber flintlock pistole and neat goggles and most of his face covered with a cloth also he is small, and his dark blue hair matches his dark blue outfit 

The Boss (Navy) arrogant guy, and not really keen, but he is strong, really really strong. (so much over the rest of the group like Luccy over the CP9) got pistoles and daggers and swords on his belt, but his body is the weapon. the rest are just little extra

 Gedeon  (Dark Orchid) Ninja dude, wearin ninja clothes, doing ninja things. and doing it wrong. laugh when you see him.

 Tell Luis (Teal) scientist. not bad but not a Vegapunk. he only could make his robots (steampunk thingies, nothing high-tech) cos The Mystery Man helped him. got a few gadgets and an army of 'bots

The Fool (Red) Hooded. Grinnig madly. Batshit crazy. Fights like it, acts like it, lives like it. (doesn't think about tomorrow... or the next second)

Mystery Man (Fixedsys font)  The dude at the HQ. well we don't know much about him cos it's... mystery... Zooey and Hawkins will solve the part of it and he will tell the other half, in his monolouge. he will do monolouge. evils always do.


The organization: founded more than a thousand years ago, by politicians and nobles and other rich guys. the main purpose was to create a power to manipulate and control the royal bloodline. like manipulate it out of them. it's like a last resort thing when kings are too stubborns. mostly acted exclusively in Alabasta but accepted a few job from other countries. anyway they were destroyed few hundred years ago. it was recently refounded, but with a little different goal. it's part of the Mystery Man's mystery...


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 12, 2008)

Why there will be these characters?And will anyone help me to defeat the Rhino Guy in Alabasta? ??  lol


----------



## herczeg (Aug 12, 2008)

they are the enemy and i wrote this in case Zorokiller or SH4L is in the mood  or Zetta is back and they wanna RP


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 12, 2008)

Dammit, and here I was planning for a Rhino character to use later in my story.  Oh well, I guess I'll have to think of something else...

But seriously, aren't there only like 5 flying zoans.  And flying would kinda defeat the point of sailing, no?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2008)

are the fights over?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 12, 2008)

I guess so.  I was kinda waiting for Kiba to see what he'd do with James and Bryan.  I guess we can probably leave the island soonish.  But I'm gonna be gone for a couple of hours now.  So if you make them leave already, I was kinda hoping Belle could get a bit of the fruit so she could try and create her own version or whatever...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah, Well I'll wait to see what kiba does


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Dammit, and here I was planning for a Rhino character to use later in my story.  Oh well, I guess I'll have to think of something else...
> 
> But seriously, aren't there only like 5 flying zoans.  And flying would kinda defeat the point of sailing, no?



According to Pell there are only 5 flying type Zoans. Also I introduced an Owl Zoan but who would've thought that there would be Dinosaur Zoans. I certainly didn't.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 12, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> According to Pell there are only 5 flying type Zoans. Also I introduced an Owl Zoan but who would've thought that there would be Dinosaur Zoans. I certainly didn't.



This doesn't include Zoan models, If i recall correctly.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 12, 2008)

You know what, I've decided that Komodo Dragon Zoan would be a suitable substitute for my future plans.  So I think I'll just go with that instead. /thumbs up


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2008)

PUSH THE LIMIT SLOTH!


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-WTbGupxbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I guess so.  I was kinda waiting for Kiba to see what he'd do with James and Bryan.  I guess we can probably leave the island soonish.  But I'm gonna be gone for a couple of hours now.  So if you make them leave already, I was kinda hoping Belle could get a bit of the fruit so she could try and create her own version or whatever...





InfIchi said:


> yeah, Well I'll wait to see what kiba does



I've been done for quite a while. I thought you had plans for Belle entering the forest and she would just meet James and Bryan there. And I thought that Bolt got the fruit from the Doctor after the fight?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2008)

do you guys mind messing around on the island a little while longer?

I'm off to bed and still working some stuff out for the next island but i'm nearly done.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> do you guys mind messing around on the island a little while longer?
> 
> I'm off to bed and still working some stuff out for the next island but i'm nearly done.



Not a problem at all. I could have James do some training or something. Or maybe something more important maybe. Eh, not sure.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 13, 2008)

I left it open for a party.

 PARTY!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I left it open for a party.
> 
> PARTY!



I <3 Parties!


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Sloth Komodo Dragon would be great lol.I should took the idea before lol.
Anyway the Rhino guy will be too powerfull for me so I don't think that I will defeat him.He will be destroying the whole Alabasta


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2008)

Nero do you still want to meet? I already sent half my crew wherever you are.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes.....ok.You should know that the Rhino guy will be really strong man.hehe.....
Well there we will meet and aan Eagle guy for whom I maybe make a profile later.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2008)

Very well. Keep in mind that you won't be a crewmate of ours, rather a "partner crew"(too lazy to edit profile), so there. 
You can "borrow" the butler who turns into a giant beetle(zoan), A red-hair shanks fangirl who uses the _exact_ same attacks as shanks but weaker, a sharpshooter who can create nerfed copies of inanimate objects, a little girl with a collection of dials, a little boy who fights dirty and uses knives, and a another little boy who uses explosives.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh great, so later I will join your team?

I confused a little bit.Who is the flying figure?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Very well. Keep in mind that you won't be a crewmate of ours, rather a "partner crew"(too lazy to edit profile), so there.
> You can "borrow" the butler who turns into a giant beetle(zoan), A red-hair shanks fangirl who uses the _exact_ same attacks as shanks but weaker, a sharpshooter who can create nerfed copies of inanimate objects, a little girl with a collection of dials, a little boy who fights dirty and uses knives, and a another little boy who uses explosives.



What do you mean by, "Same attacks as Shanks," because all we have ever seen him do is clash weapons with WB.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 13, 2008)

*OOC*

i understand im late................ okay ridiculously late but if i can still join the adventure here's my character sheet.

Name: Spade

Current location: Karate Island

Age: 15

Starting point: South Blue 

Appearance: Dark Blue Eyes, Long Black Hair, Medium Build, Medium Skin Toned, About 5,0ft, 100lbs, White Tank-top ,Dark Blue Pinstriped Shorts about 3 inches below knees, Optical White Canvas Sneakers, Ususally a rare steel black tooth pick in mouth, A Black Spade Earring In Left Ear,

Personality: Adrenaline Addict, Loves to fight multiple people

Alignment: Neutral

Bio/History:n/a

Crew: Spade will soon form the royal flush pirates later on.

Boat: A boat simular to Ace's Striker but powered by a rotating blade pushing the water back thus pushing the boat foward.

Job/Occupation: Pirate/Pugilist (professional fighter)

Weapons: Two Multiple Shot Flintlock Pearly Black Pistols

Techniques: Spade uses the fighting style Red leg using only his feet in combat. These are some of his techniques

   Collier Shoo, Neck Shoot: jumps high into the air and lands a powerful kick to the opponent's neck

   Gigot Back Smash: Running at the opponent, delivers a sweeping kick to the knee caps, the opponent is either send flying or slammed to the ground as a result

   Tenderoin Lash: A straight on side kick targeting the middle area of the opponent's collar bone.

    Butterloin Breaker: flips over into a double-handed handstand, spins around and kicks the opponent. This attack is usually followed by Queue.

    Rump Roast Wrecker: Commonly used as a combo attack with Quasi,  continues spinning with the momentum from Quasi Sanji swings his other leg around to kick the opponent's tail bone

    Concase:leaps high into the air and starts flipping over rapidly to gain speed, then he brings the heel of his foot down on the opponent's head. he can also use this attack by standing on one hand sideways while facing his opponent before spinning around rapidly and delivering a kick to his opponent's side. 

Devil Fruit: none

Bounty: none


----------



## herczeg (Aug 13, 2008)

starting character can't have bounty, you will get it later. nice one otherwise, and it's never late 
(Zetta is banned for god knows how long. should we vote? or who will approves Spade?)


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok lets vote.I approve Spade


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 13, 2008)

Zorokiller and Strawhat4life have temporary GM powers, and Zorokiller is on vacation, so it's up to SH4L.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2008)

You are approved Kadadriean. Just a thing could you elaborate a bit more on your characters personality also, are you leaving the history part out for story purposes? If so that's fine. 

Anyway, welcome to the thread and have fun.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks every1 cant wait to start my adventure.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> What do you mean by, "Same attacks as Shanks," because all we have ever seen him do is clash weapons with WB.



Actually she uses contemporary swordplay which she _thinks_ shanks does. (remember, fangirl)


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 13, 2008)

@  Kadadriean   

What the hell is Smoker doing in the South Blue 

Also, hasn't Smoker met Sanji?  So he'd know what he looks like.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> @  Kadadriean
> 
> What the hell is Smoker doing in the South Blue



If i recall correctly smoker is in Marieoja or the new world, preparing for the war with whitebeard....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2008)

It doesn't really matter where Smoker is because there's no way a newbie character is going to fight him and stand a chance.

@Kadadriean
First thing is that Smoker is all the way at the Red Line headed for the New World. In fact he might already be there. So there's no way he can be fighting your character. 

Secondly, try and develop your character's storyline and background before you start pwning characters left and right. It's good to have a balance.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 14, 2008)

Well...that was strange. For those who were not there, InfIchi, could you post that picture of what happened?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah... fun.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 14, 2008)

A blast...I'm going to sleep, thought I was going crazy for a bit there.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah so did i lmao


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 14, 2008)

Wait... wat


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2008)

all the popular threads were deleted and returned.

by whim.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 14, 2008)

Lol.  That was random.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 14, 2008)

Glad to know i wasn't the only one who noticed that...
The admins are playing around, it seems.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 14, 2008)

> That's how the universe works.
> 
> But today the universe found some really interesting opponents.



 BEST LINE EVER!


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 14, 2008)

Im kind of late on this response but it was just a dream about his life time idol Sanji more like a nightmare because Sanji was on the verge of loosing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 14, 2008)

Kadadriean said:


> Im kind of late on this response but it was just a dream about his life time idol Sanji more like a nightmare because Sanji was on the verge of loosing.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2008)

so, to inform everyone in the OP RP, I'll be gone (moving.) and i don't know how long it will be before i can post again.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> so, to inform everyone in the OP RP, I'll be gone (moving.) and i don't know how long it will be before i can post again.





So, when is this move occurring... now?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, when is this move occurring... now?



packing starts tomorrow


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 14, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> so, to inform everyone in the OP RP, I'll be gone (moving.) and i don't know how long it will be before i can post again.



 

How will me and sloth think of these adventures alone   Oh, and I'm gona' be gone as well. It will be for a week starting Saturday, going on vacation


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 14, 2008)

Zetta's banned, Zorokiller's out for two weeks, Infichi will be out for who knows how long...

Damn this sucks.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 14, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Zetta's banned, Zorokiller's out for two weeks, Infichi will be out for who knows how long...
> 
> Damn this sucks.



 ITS THE BEGINNING OF THE END!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, what's with the sadness? Nero's still around


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> ITS THE BEGINNING OF THE END!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ9xou4MVo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 15, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Hey, what's with the sadness? Nero's still around



You weren't here when Nero used to be here.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 16, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apyB93-1FHk[/YOUTUBE]

Kinda how I'm feeling due to all the big RPers here being gone...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 16, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apyB93-1FHk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Kinda how I'm feeling due to all the big RPers here being gone...



*pants shoulder* It's ok, they'll be back after whenever they're done moving, being on vacation, or being banned. 

But meanwhile, the Jolly Rodgers will be all yours seeing how I'll be leaving as well tomorrow morning. So good luck with that


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 16, 2008)

Look like a majority of the RPers won't be back for a while... 
Since most of them won't be here, who feels like writing an 4kama to fill the void?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 16, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *pants shoulder* It's ok, they'll be back after whenever they're done moving, being on vacation, or being banned.
> 
> But meanwhile, the Jolly Rodgers will be all yours seeing how I'll be leaving as well tomorrow morning. So good luck with that



AWW SHIIIIIIIT


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 16, 2008)

Que'sera'sera', Que'sera'sera


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 16, 2008)

haha, Sloth has to be the entire crew by himself.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 16, 2008)

I think I'll just have them continue what they're doing instead...


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 16, 2008)

What is happening?I am scared......


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 16, 2008)

Zetta's unbanned!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 17, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Zetta's unbanned!



I see. Hopefully he'll be able to post the bounties.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't care about the bounties.I care about him to return soon, so this RP is gonna reborn again

Anyway come a visit of my Naruto guys


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2008)

battlerek said:


> I see. Hopefully he'll be able to post the bounties.



Don't worry, I don't think you'll see much of an increase.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 17, 2008)

If anything, I might even get a decrease.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2008)

One can only hope.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 17, 2008)

Chibi Bolt and Belle.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 17, 2008)

Bolt's been getting his ass kicked by belle for years


----------



## herczeg (Aug 18, 2008)

oh come on someone post pls. i already wrote my next but it's just lame posting it (or editing in) without anybody writing before me


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2008)

I DP all the time and do you think I'm lame?.....don't answer that question by the way. 

No seriously I'll post something in a couple of minutes. Sorry I just haven't been in the pirating spirit, lately.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeahh.. me neither.I was a little busy with my Naruto RP but I will try to post here too.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2008)

ChamberTrist said:


> OOC: OMFG E! POST! I G2G LIKE ALMOST NOW! @_@!!!!!



There is no justice in this forum.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 18, 2008)

Seriously.  He's just hours back from being banned and he's already spamming his own thread again.  They were doing soooo much better without him too.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm gonna start RPing here more and I think that we should discuss what to do about the bounty system if Zetta doesn't return. This thread isn't dead yet as far as I'm concerned. 

We had a great run and we can still continue this imo. Hopefully Zetta and Infichi will return soon.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 19, 2008)

A lot of the big names are missing.  So for now, I'm just gonna wait it out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2008)

That's cool.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 19, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'm gonna start RPing here more and I think that we should discuss what to do about the bounty system if Zetta doesn't return. This thread isn't dead yet as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> We had a great run and we can still continue this imo. Hopefully Zetta and Infichi will return soon.



well i don't really like this bounty system anyway. have you seen marines in the manga having a meeting every weekend and going like: "Oh look at that Pirate Jahns Brown. What a baad-baad boy. Did he do anything last week? Knocking on marine heads?  What a baad-baad boy. Let's give him 500.000 bounty raise, shall we?" 
no you haven't 

Everytime a pirate does something big against WG he got more bounty. 

 the current system might be good on calmer seas, but that's not how we rock on the grand line

so yeah that's my opinion

EDIT: any of those naruto RPs good? i'm thinking about joining Nero's thread(Naruto:The Shinobi Chronicles) cos i like this academy thing, and the idea of being in teams.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well If I was not busy with my Naruto I could post everyday.But, because I am busy I will sure post here when I will have the time, I don't want to post one line posts.

herczeg:Hey man yeah, you are welcome if you want.Well not to overestimate myself but it is actually the best Naruto RP so far


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2008)

herczeg said:


> well i don't really like this bounty system anyway. have you seen marines in the manga having a meeting every weekend and going like: "Oh look at that Pirate Jahns Brown. What a baad-baad boy. Did he do anything last week? Knocking on marine heads?  What a baad-baad boy. Let's give him 500.000 bounty raise, shall we?"
> no you haven't
> 
> Everytime a pirate does something big against WG he got more bounty.
> ...



The bounty system is merely a way to reward and encourage better RP's from the players and its worked until now. Every RP needs a way to encourage higher quality stories and not just one line crap like Shinobi World.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2008)

You know...

I just so happen to have 3 swords in my Garage and the will to cut my hair and dye it green.

Zetta, I will go Zoro on your ass if you don't come back.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 20, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> You know...
> 
> I just so happen to have 3 swords in my Garage and the will to cut my hair and dye it green.
> 
> Zetta, I will go Zoro on your ass if you don't come back.



Don't forget.  You also need a giant scar on your chest.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Don't forget.  You also need a giant scar on your chest.



a scar from when i got thirteen stitches in my head is good enough 

also,whens kiba get back


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 20, 2008)

No idea.  I was totally abandoned with nobody else to talk to.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> No idea.  I was totally abandoned with nobody else to talk to.



 *sends Sloth a pigeon to keep him company*  where is Zetta?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 20, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> *sends Sloth a pigeon to keep him company*  where is Zetta?



From what I recall, I think they hit a writer's block and may have lost interest?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 20, 2008)

I heard it was the lure of Soul Caliber 4


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2008)

i prefer DBZ games


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 20, 2008)

THE SHOW MUST GO ON!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 20, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> THE SHOW MUST GO ON!



Damn straight. 

Edit: And its good to see Joseph back.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

Soooo, should the Jolly Rodgers start heading out for the next island?  I think enough time and training has passed... I guess.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Soooo, should the Jolly Rodgers start heading out for the next island?  I think enough time and training has passed... I guess.



most likely.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

K, I'm on it!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm watching AMV hell 4


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

Yay, that was fun to write.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

Joseph is needed on this ship isn't he


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

Everyone is hating on Bolt.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

Last time, Professor Bryan. Today, Doctor Kama.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome Back Infichi!!


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm guessing that on the next island, we can expect to see various shops and amusement parks, correct?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm guessing that on the next island, we can expect to see various shops and amusement parks, correct?



well, its VERY big and yes, Many shops and amusement parks, most things are made for couples, so everything is based around the perfect date for any couple.

And thanks nero


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

So how goes the move?  You more or less done or is there still a shitload of boxes everywhere.  Moving can be such a pain.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So how goes the move?  You more or less done or is there still a shitload of boxes everywhere.  Moving can be such a pain.



hit a snag and had to stop packing for a bit, it doesn't really matter anyway lol.

I've been here two years and honestly, 90% of my stuff is still in the Garage.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

Some people say that the stress of moving is more or less equal to that of a family member dying.  IMO, moving with my family was a lot worse than that.  When I moved into my dorm, it seemed much easier, but then again, I guess its tougher to move 4 people rather than 1 person, lol.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Some people say that the stress of moving is more or less equal to that of a family member dying.  IMO, moving with my family was a lot worse than that.  When I moved into my dorm, it seemed much easier, but then again, I guess its tougher to move 4 people rather than 1 person, lol.



I'm moving from a state with, Black widows, earthquakes, mudslides, riots, pot heads and gang problems.

to a place with, ticks, chiggers, copper heads, brown recluses and no one for two freaking miles.

I miss the earthquakes already...


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I'm moving from a state with, Black widows, earthquakes, mudslides, riots, pot heads and gang problems.
> 
> to a place with, ticks, chiggers, copper heads, brown recluses and no one for two freaking miles.
> 
> I miss the earthquakes already...



.... wow.  Sounds unfortunate.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> .... wow.  Sounds unfortunate.



yeah...

when your talking on the phone to someone and they say "i hope you don't mind copper heads." its generally a bad sign...


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, a few miles from me I could probably tons of little critters that can probably kill me with a single bite.  Fortunately for me, I never venture that far.  Hazaa!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Well, a few miles from me I could probably tons of little critters that can probably kill me with a single bite.  Fortunately for me, I never venture that far.  Hazaa!



I fear no black widow.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I'm moving from a state with, Black widows, earthquakes, mudslides, riots, pot heads and gang problems.
> 
> to a place with, ticks, chiggers, copper heads, brown recluses and no one for two freaking miles.
> 
> I miss the earthquakes already...



sounds like you moved from southern California to Maryland (which is what i did.. I HATE THIS STATE!)


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> sounds like you moved from southern California to Maryland (which is what i did.. I HATE THIS STATE!)



Hey, don't put down Maryland.  Bethesda is my hometown.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg is an awesome Ogre name.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

yes.

the welcoming committee is Jamaican


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

That is like the biggest quote I've ever seen DB. I think it qualifies as a monologue.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

O SHI-

Dark is here!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> O SHI-
> 
> Dark is here!


he's here to get beat and be ignored!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

I just received this PM from Zetta....

Hey S4L,

I just got back from vacation (and ban) problem is, mods decided to give me a temporary section ban for the entire outskirts section for an argument in the OBD.

This means I can't really see what's happening in there...

So can you ask any of the senior members like you,Zorokiller, Infichi, etc... could do the bounties until I get back? Should be back midway next week.


-Zetta


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 21, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> That is like the biggest quote I've ever seen DB. I think it qualifies as a monologue.




yes.. Cornelia has a tendency to.... over elaborate.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I just received this PM from Zetta....
> 
> Hey S4L,
> 
> ...



can... can i do a bounty


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

/closes eyes, crosses arms and nods.

Yes.  This would explain his absence.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> yes.. Cornelia has a tendency to.... over elaborate.



So anyway you can take control of Garrick if you ever need to and Cornelia can handle the defense.  There are two Pirate ships coming, the flagship commanded by Garuda and the other one commanded by his first mate and they're heavily armed.



InfIchi said:


> can... can i do a bounty



Go for it.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

Bolt gets a -20mil decrease 


he has angered me 


i just remembered i have no idea how to do bounties 

20,000 increase for everyone due to extreme laziness!


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Bolt gets a -20mil decrease
> 
> 
> he has angered me



 I don't even know what I've done.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

20,000 seems fair.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

*By Order of the Marine HQ*

The following bounties have been issued to these pirates.

*Flame-haired Zetta:* 35.020.000 Belli
Killing and maiming of a marine squad and their captain, the theft of over 100 million belli in stolen goods, fighting in public, swindeling, impersonating a noble, stealing a Gallion, being a Pirate Captain and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor. Led a attack of killing the innocent hard-working citizens of Whiskey Peak. Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Attacking Marble Island
Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Gunner Rodgers:* 35.020.000 Belli
Attacking Marines, besting the 1000 hand pirates, causing commotion in a small city and being a Pirate Captain.Leading the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy. Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Whipmaster Hawkins:* 30.020.000 Belli
Beating Marines, fighting in public, stealing a Gallion; being part of a pirate crew and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.
Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice.Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Attacking Marble Island. Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Quick-Blades Bolt:* 30.020.000 Belli
Fighting Marines, being part of a pirate crew, besting the 1000 hand pirates and causing commotion.Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel.Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy. Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Gun-genius Annie:* 28.020.000 Belli
Wanted for numerous crimes. Attacking Marine Base G3 Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Onigiriman Zorokiller:* 25.020.000 Belli
Attack on a Marine soldier, fighting in public, being part of a pirate crew,stealing a Gallion, besting peacekeeper West and escaping both a Marine blokkade and Henry Tudor.Participated in the slaughtering at Whiskey Peak.Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Reaper Collaart:* 24.020.000 Belli
Robbing a village, commanding a high number of pirates, being a Pirate Captain and destroying a Marine ship.Wrecking the base of Bliss Kingdom after a short captivity on the island. Attacking Marines. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Danziker the Red Monkey: *23.020.000 Belli
Attacking several ships.Assaulting Captain Thomson and killing several marines. Taking down the Gold Fist Pirates. Beating up powerful bounty hunters. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy. Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Lady Zooey Blade:* 20.020.000 Belli
Attacking a noble in public and escaping the Marines. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf.Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*De D. Dee The Noble Pirate:* 20.020.000 Belli
His nobleness has apparently nullified a 3 500 000 Belli bounty.
Pretending to be a noble. his original records have been reinvoked. Fighting high-ranking marines. Beating up Marines. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Gunblade Arkins:* 20.020.000 Belli
Being captain of the Hyperion Pirates. Attacking Marine Base G3. Marine traitor. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Winking Tabitha*: 20.020.000 Belli
Attacking and destroying the marine ship Final Justice. Destruction of marine ship The Sea Wolf. Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Hana The Fist:* 20.020.000 Belli
Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon egg. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.  Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Hammer De’Gall:* 20.020.000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and beating and mugging several civilians
Being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel. Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon's egg. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy. Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Belle du Sagittarri:* 19.020.000 Belli
Being a part of a pirate crew and being a part of the overthrowing of the kingdom of Lyneel. Beating up the Promethia Pirates. Stealing a dragon egg
Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.  Attempted Coup D'état on Sun.

*Clemens the Mirror:* 18.020.000 Belli
Taking down Marine Base G3. Attacking Marine Base G3. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Traitor Steel Fist Garrick:* 18.020.000 Belli
Taking down Marine Base G3. Attacking Marine Base G3. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Deadly Merman Kai:* 17.020.000 Belli
Attacking Marble Island. Causing trouble in Alabasta. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Krillon Jackheart:* 16.020.000 Belli
Being part of a pirate crew and killing several bounty hunters.
Caused a jailbreak at the Bliss Kingdom, and wrecking the base.
Traitor Marine. Beating up pirates and marines. Assasinating a magistrate. Taking down a marine base. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Traitor Tew:* 16.020.000 Belli
Killing marines and treason against the world goverment have given him a bounty of 5 000 000 on his head before, he has been reported to be seen with the con-artist pirate De D. Dee. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Traitor Henry Tudor:* 15.020.000 Belli
Traitor Marine. Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Tsurugi The Blade:* 14.020.000 Belli
Being part of the 1000 Hand Pirates Particapting in rookie pirate cospiracy.

*Dante Achino: *1.520.000 Belli
Escaping Marine custody

*Rek the Unknown: *1.520.000 Belli
Various crimes. Disorderly conduct.

*Zarakira of the Night:* 1.020.000 Belli
Public fighting and beating of peacekeepers.


*Extremely special notice:* It has come to our attention that a band of revolutionaries named the Phoenix Alliance has been rallying support and persuading allies to join them. These rogues should be treated with utmost hostillity and any and all leads to their capture shall be rewarded by the World Government.

The Marine HQ would like to remind that these bounties represent the threat these pirates pose to the World Government and are influenced only by events that were witnessed by or reported to the Marines. Their actually threat is possibly higher but we cannot be certain if it was not reported.

Any dispute to these bounties should be sent through Personal Mail (OOC: PM me) to Magistrate Dickenson (OOC: infichi today ) with reasons why and evidence.



Due to extreme laziness everyone went up


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 21, 2008)

strawhat you going to handle the actual invasion?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

DB_Explorer said:


> strawhat you going to handle the actual invasion?



No we'll both do it from both our characters perspective. I'm still working out the invasion part.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 22, 2008)

So, what is the name of this mystery girl and does she live somewhere in the city?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 22, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, what is the name of this mystery girl and does she live somewhere in the city?



her name is secret.

yes. Secret.

She is... somewhere.... In the island, her usual hang outs are... 

the most romantic. 

and she's actually a knock out


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 22, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> No we'll both do it from both our characters perspective. I'm still working out the invasion part.




ok well i cant write much today so...


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2008)

Since i'm banned from Zorokiller's RP I guess i'll be sticking around here for a while. 

RAYLEIGH WAS SO BADASS WHEN HE BLOCKED KIZARU'S LIGHTSPEED KICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TEH AWESOMENESSS!!!!!

I know this isn't the proper thread for this, but it had to be said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back. Someone said he had seastone under his sandals lol.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2008)

Kizaru called him the dark king. Looks like those rumors of him with the whole "Raleigh effect" seems to be right.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah it could also just be some kind of souped up Haki technique.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm telling you, he just did what Nami did to hurt luffy.

he puts ALL HIS HEART AND SOUL INTO THE STRIKE!!!


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 23, 2008)

I just realized that this thread has hit 4000 posts.  Awesome y/n?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 23, 2008)

yes


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2008)

Which one is number 4000?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 23, 2008)

S4L stole the 4000th post.  The sneaky bastard!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm back from vacation. Welcome back InfIchi, and good to see that Zetta should be back soon too. 

Also, it seems that girls like hairy men


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome back Kiba.LOL hairy men.

Anyway I made a Naruto RP.Well it is not the great RP but the best from the Naruto ones.Come and take a look if you want.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Nero, here's some advise if you're going to advertise your RP's here at least post once in a while.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2008)

Everyone seems to be having good luck except for Bolt.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 24, 2008)

Bolt must have a LOT of bad karma with all the predicaments he is put in...


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2008)

Its probably God's punishment for his chauvinism.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess so. His emphasis on manpower reminds me of shikamaru.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2008)

But all his attacks are named after flowers.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> But all his attacks are named after flowers.



I've always wanted to make a joke on that, but the time never came


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> I've always wanted to make a joke on that, but the time never came



He gets angry when people question his masculinity.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> He gets angry when people question his masculinity.



Yep, but it's usually about the back flips and such,  I don't recall anything being said about the flower attacks


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not quite sure  what to do now...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 24, 2008)

Anything.

Honestly, Just random adventures. Think one piece filler where they all do random things like Zoro being adopted


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 24, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Anything.
> 
> Honestly, Just random adventures. Think one piece filler where they all do random things like Zoro being adopted



Do we all get aprons!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 24, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Do we all get aprons!



Only if you are good


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 24, 2008)

What's going on and where is everyone? I finally have time to write again. And I finally thought of some shit for Tew and De to do.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2008)

There are still quite a few of us left around.


----------



## Justice (inactive) (Aug 24, 2008)

Name: Krad P. Darz. 

Age: 27

Starting Location: Alabasta

Appearance: Krad has short light silver hair. He wears a long black coat like Black Beard's with bigger shoulder pads and the kanji for death on the back with a red mark thru the middle. Krad wears a white shirt with a skull and crossbones. He has Black pants on with black shorts. He's 6'4 and muscler.

Personality: 
-Chaotic Evil/Neutral Evil/Lawfull Evil

Bio/History: Krad became a pirate because he was sick of his hard life. He thought life was to short and he should take everything he could get his hands on. He was training for 10 years with his master before he ate his Devil Fruit. He started his trip 1 year ago and he arived in Alabasta just resenstly. 

Crew: He hasn't found the right people to be consiterd a Nakama yet. So he sails in a small boat powerd by his DF. 

Boat: His boat is a small jetboat powerd by his DF power. 

The boat is long with a peak at the front of it. He sits at the back with a hole in his seat so he can use his DF power to drive his ship.

Job/Occupation: Pirate

Weapons:Krad is a hand to hand fighter. He can form sword and spears and other weapons with his DF power

Moves: Blood saber: Krad forms a sword out of blood.
Blood spear: Krad forms a spears with blood.
Blood punch: Krads fist becomes coverd in rockhard blood.
Blood kick: Krads foot becomes coverd in rockhard blood.
Blood gun: When Krad makes a gun symble with his hand, he can shoot out a very small drop of blood at a very high speed.
Death by Blood: Krad grows spikes out of his body and can make them grow and srink to his will.

Bounty: 

Devil Fruit:
Type: Paramecia
Blood-Blood Fruit. The user can make blood comeout of anypart of his body. The user can suck blood out of any opponets but it takes along time to use, and even Loga users. The user can never run out of blood no matter what injuy. 

Color: Red.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm going to come and first say:

1) You don't start out with a bounty; and
2) You should probably tone down your DF a bit.  Maybe a blood paramecia instead.  And regrowing limbs is a bit much.


----------



## Justice (inactive) (Aug 24, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I'm going to come and first say:
> 
> 1) You don't start out with a bounty; and
> 2) You should probably tone down your DF a bit.  Maybe a blood paramecia instead.  And regrowing limbs is a bit much.


Okay. I'll edit.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2008)

K, that seems better.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2008)

Hm, I have a character that has a DF that allows him to control his blood and uses it as weapons. I don't think that it will matter however, I doubt they will ever come in contact.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 25, 2008)

Sup guys. Guess what, instead of working on an essay I have due thats worth 20% of my grade, I decided to do some fan art of the Jolly Rodgers.   This is procrastination at its finest.  

I'll post it up here eventually.


----------



## Justice (inactive) (Aug 25, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hm, I have a character that has a DF that allows him to control his blood and uses it as weapons. I don't think that it will matter however, I doubt they will ever come in contact.


I would have looked. But there are 201 posts. But you're right. It will never happen.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI15eWz8Wec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 25, 2008)

Check it out.  Boredom always gets the best of me:



Unfortunately, my skills are quite limited, but meh.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 25, 2008)

better then what i could do


----------



## herczeg (Aug 25, 2008)

Justice said:


> Blood started shooting out of the back of the boat and Krads ship took off. He was late. He wanted to be in Water 7 buy today. Even at full speed he would get there by *next month.*
> She  shot across the water at 50 K/H. He sat back and started sleeping as his boat flew along.



fixed for ya


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, you should really wait for GM approval before you start posting...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 25, 2008)

dun dun dunnnn


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 25, 2008)

HOLY CRAP


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 25, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> HOLY CRAP



               .


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 25, 2008)

So, when will fearless leader(Zetta) return to the RP forums?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Check it out.  Boredom always gets the best of me:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my skills are quite limited, but meh.



Wow! That's really good, I could never draw like that, or at all really


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry for the small post guys


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 25, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Check it out.  Boredom always gets the best of me:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my skills are quite limited, but meh.



The beanie makes him look like a dork.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

Nero92 said:


> Sorry for the small post guys



Whatever, a little more description would be nice. 

By the way Kiba you were robbed in your match imo. Those were the most awful votes that I've ever seen.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ye ye I know, I am just in a little hurry.SH4L check one idea in the battledome section


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 25, 2008)

i think Joe looks the best


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 25, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Whatever, a little more description would be nice.
> 
> By the way Kiba you were robbed in your match imo. Those were the most awful votes that I've ever seen.



Close fight though. There will be more battles to be won, I hope.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Whatever, a little more description would be nice.
> 
> By the way Kiba you were robbed in your match imo. Those were the most awful votes that I've ever seen.



Thanks SH4L, I thought so too. I don't know, it's almost a relief not having to deal with another team that picks Luffy and spams Gears. Two matches in a row *sigh* Though atleast when I went against Chubz it wasn't his main strategy. 

Not gona' let it bother me though  



InfIchi said:


> i think Joe looks the best



Glad James is on the opposite side, think he may kill someone in that picture


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a most broken technique, though spamming gears. Lucci spamming his roushiki techniques can alslo be unfair imo.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 25, 2008)

battlerek said:


> The beanie makes him look like a dork *awesome*.



I agree. 



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Wow! That's really good, I could never draw like that, or at all really



Glad.  I was actually kinda rushing with James, I was kinda like, "I wonder what a half-monkey man would look like?"



InfIchi said:


> i think Joe looks the best



Yea, as another form of procrastination, I had also watched all the episodes of Cowboy Bebop yesterday, so I guess thats why I gave Joe a kinda Spike-feel to him.

And finally:
@ Justice

You should really be waiting for official approval.  Also, I would suggest slowing down your journey to W7.  Land on some other islands and explore a little.  If you keep your spped up, you'll be making it to Raftel in no time.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 25, 2008)

@ Justice

your ship is way too fast, you just sailed about the 1/4 or 1/3 part of the Grand Line. in less than 24 hours. Zetta gonna rape you for that. 
and besides... how? airplanes go that fast. and the direction? you have an ethernal pose to every island? you have to follow the log pose dude, and wait till it sets which is weeks not hours. and it ain't point to that Zarkzo place. it leads to Mariejois after W7, which would mean you already catched up with the SH crew after like 5 posts.

so you better get back your ass to the first half of the Grand Line where everyone is. 
and forget that superfast-boat


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 25, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Whatever, a little more description would be nice.
> 
> By the way Kiba you were robbed in your match imo. Those were the most awful votes that I've ever seen.



What I don't get is that Gear 2 + 3 doesn't solo in my match, but it solos the same exact team in the next match. 



> Thanks SH4L, I thought so too. I don't know, it's almost a relief not having to deal with another team that picks Luffy and spams Gears. Two matches in a row *sigh* Though atleast when I went against Chubz it wasn't his main strategy.
> 
> Not gona' let it bother me though



I really shouldn't have used it at all but I couldn't think of a decent fallback strat.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> What I don't get is that Gear 2 + 3 doesn't solo in my match, but it solos the same exact team in the next match.
> 
> I really shouldn't have used it at all but I couldn't think of a decent fallback strat.



Yeah...doesn't make any sense now does it. Well, most of the intelligent people that voted for me didn't believe it would work, and then look who voted for the other side. 

Well atleast you got to use it while you could, because I am sure that it will be banned next time or I will most likely not participate. It is ridiculous how good strategy can always be defeated by "Stack Gears and Solo"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

MrChubz said:


> What I don't get is that Gear 2 + 3 doesn't solo in my match, but it solos the same exact team in the next match.
> 
> 
> 
> I really shouldn't have used it at all but I couldn't think of a decent fallback strat.



Yeah I think it was the whole Robin sprouts Gallbladders and chokes Lucci strat that didn't work out for you lol.

@Justice, Herczeg is right. You're moving too fast. Just slow down a bit. Otherwise, you seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 25, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Yeah I think it was the whole Robin sprouts Gallbladders and chokes Lucci strat that didn't work out for you lol.



Yeah. I'm still convinced that there's some sort of uber Robin hax. I just need to think of it. Maybe if Blueno wasn't banned...


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 25, 2008)

Blueno's door thingys is to powerful. I think that if Blueno is to be added to the roster there should be some restrictions as to the range he can cast his doors.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 25, 2008)

SH4l (or who ever controls Fred/Garriack) school started so ill see if i can post tomorrow


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

That's cool. I'm just going to push ahead with Garrick's side of things.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 26, 2008)

I just took another look at my Tournement Thread and @Nero:


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kiba you mean the vote right?Well man sorry really.Well I was away of home and I was not here in time to change the vote.I am really really sorry.Anyway if you want go vote for the semi finals.And plz don't keep anger

Did you see the RP Anime Clash.LOL this guy put overpowered characters together with the most weak ones.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 27, 2008)

whats going on in albasata? i read all the posts and im still confused!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 27, 2008)

Nothing big, DB, no need to get confused.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 27, 2008)

sloth kiba get to work


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 27, 2008)

Errrr, I'm just trying to think of what they'll do next.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 27, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Errrr, I'm just trying to think of what they'll do next.



I'll PM you some ideas.

edit-

Why did i make Jackal's intro like that i wonder....

also, if you don't like it gtfo!


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

Joe is gonna be hella strong when he gets back... if he gets back.  BWAHAHAHAHA

PS, Jackal's entrance was pwnsome.  Bryan was being a real jerk about it though


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Joe is gonna be hella strong when he gets back... if he gets back.  BWAHAHAHAHA



the device he's using kinda looks like a large log pose put on top of a bucket filled with blood. 


> PS, Jackal's entrance was pwnsome.  Bryan was being a real jerk about it though



I have plans for making villains more, One piecey. 

this was the first step.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been tinkering with the idea of an Irish Guitarist who fights FLCL-style that would show up sometime.  Good guy/bad guy, doesn't really matter.  His name would be Rex Hender. LOL NAMEZ!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I've been tinkering with the idea of an Irish Guitarist who fights FLCL-style that would show up sometime.  Good guy/bad guy, doesn't really matter.  His name would be Rex Hender. LOL NAMEZ!



LMAO i had a plan for a guy like that too


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome.  I was also thinking he'd have a string DF that he usually uses for guitar strings.  And women flock over to him, but he's too interested in his music to care.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Awesome.  I was also thinking he'd have a string DF that he usually uses for guitar strings.  And women flock over to him, but he's too interested in his music to care.



He'd need long hair


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> He'd need long hair



Thats a given.  And he needs to look like he hasn't shaved in a couple of days as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Thats a given.  And he needs to look like he hasn't shaved in a couple of days as well.



hmm, he needs rock pants too.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

And sunglasses which he'll wear at all times.  Whether it be night or time to sleep.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> And sunglasses which he'll wear at all times.  Whether it be night or time to sleep.



hmmm... What else chain wallet?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> hmmm... What else chain wallet?



Big belt buckle,  a jacket of some sort, cigarette, tattoos, a few ear piercings, and awesome signing voice.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Big belt buckle,  a jacket of some sort, cigarette, tattoos, a few ear piercings, and awesome signing voice.



yes... That is all needed.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

I think he'd also need a constant hangover, and then he'd be perfect.  This character oozes cool.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I think he'd also need a constant hangover, and then he'd be perfect.  This character oozes cool.



he's gotta have some weird laugh


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

How bout "GUITATATATA" or "MUSISISISI"?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> How bout "GUITATATATA" or "MUSISISISI"?



"Dorerererererereme."


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol, I see what you did there.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Lol, I see what you did there.



It's perfect


----------



## DieHard (Aug 28, 2008)

man, I'm trying to join this rp but I got too many characters in mind and I don't know which one to choose.

I got

1. A marine with a mechanical arm.

2. A pirate who are a zoan fruit that turns him into a shark

3. A guy who fights like a ninja, but is so stupide that he says hes a samurai.

4. A guy who fights with a snowboard(or surfboard)

5. another who only battles with his forehead(literally) (I don't know where i got this idea from.)

I need help on choosing.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm going to go with snow/surfboard.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 28, 2008)

The surfer dude should be cool.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2008)

There's already a ninja so I'd go with number 5, its the only logical choice.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 28, 2008)

@DieHard: if you decide to start a marine character i would like to join you, because we currently have no active marine crew. (or does Garrick count?)

@DB there is two storylinein alabasta. nero's (or battlerek's) and the ASP's. which is going damn slow btw, since all the ASP RPers busy with something else


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

Lack of action from the ASP RPers makes me mad.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 28, 2008)

If you desire action, make it yourself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 28, 2008)

battlerek said:


> If you desire action, make it yourself.



Yeah...we're not gona' RP their characters. I understand herczeg doing it because they are in the same crew but not us.


----------



## DieHard (Aug 28, 2008)

I got it, a guy who fights with a surfboard on his forehead...wait no thats to weird even for one piece standards. So I guess I will go with the surf guy.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

i've invented a new OP animal


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

Stupid Adam's Wood.  Nothing good ever comes from it.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Stupid Adam's Wood.  Nothing good ever comes from it.



Plot dugong came up with the idea


----------



## DieHard (Aug 28, 2008)

Name: Trace Wavery

Age: 18

Starting Location: Island Grandline

Appearance: Trace is a middle sized guy. He is most commonly seen wearing a white and blue marine sleeveless jacket. He has tall blue hair that when tied together with his head band sticks up in spikes. Below are white and blue shorts, with sandals on his feet. On his back is a white surfboard and on his head he wears black visors. 

Personality:Neutral Good = Trace is good-natured and cheerful, but he gets serious in dangerous situations or when their are pirates around. in addition, Trace can also get very competitive, even going so far as to sometimes cheat in a playful manner. He is also a very sensitive guy, he can easily provoked and his moods change quickly.

Bio/History: When Trace was 6 his parents left him and his younger brother, because they didn't want  the hassle of dealing with a couple of idiotic kids. Leaving him to take care of his brother by himself, getting him into trouble after time and time again to help feed him and his brother. Such as, stealing from stores, houses, banks etc.Only having their surfboards for their enjoyment. When Trace was 15 pirates came and terrorized the town, when confronted by one of them his brother was killed with one swipe across the head. Angered, he tries to fight back, but is knocked away easily. Preparing to deliver the killing blow on him, the pirate is stopped by gun shot to the head from a marine. From that day on Trace was has had a deep hatred for pirates, promising that he will help people from the same thing that happened to him and his brother. After a few years of training and joining the marines, Trace starts his journey. 

Crew: None yet

Boat: Just a small boat right now

Job/Occupation: Marine

Weapon: Surfboard(Name is Raza),with blue painted waves on the sides. On the side of the board sharp blue fins that are  able to cut like blades. On the tip of it is a shark head with it's mouth open reveling large sharp teeth, also is a short blue handle and two black straps on the front. On the bottom of the board is a devise that releases water at the bottom of it so he is able to ride his surfboard almost everywhere.

Moves: 
Raza Whirl! - An attack that is used for defense and offense. Trace takes a small leap and moves his feet forward along with his board, spinning rabidly knocking back almost anything that comes in contact in front of him.

Raza Water Whirl Tornado! - Works the same way as Shark Whirl, but uses the devise on the bottom to release a horizontal water tornado in front of him.

Raza Cutter! - Trace straps the surfboard onto his left or right arm. Water releases backwards from the devise giving him an extra speed boost. When close to his opponent the blades on the side of the board cuts him/her while still charging forward, putting in more damage from Trace running and the water giving an extra dash.

Raza Shark Rocket! - Trace leaps high in the air above his opponent while the surfboard is on his arm. Trace comes down from above while water comes out from the bottom of the board putting in extra speed and damage as he comes down. The Shark head in front of the board opens wider as he falls. When near the opponent the shark head bites on the opponent's head, shoulder or arm.

More attacks to come!

Bounty: 

Devil Fruit: None

Color:  Royal Blue


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> Plot dugong came up with the idea



? Hmmmm, looks more like one of them there Kung Fu Dugongs ot me...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> ? Hmmmm, looks more like one of them there Kung Fu Dugongs ot me...



sub species of the Kung-Fu dugong. 

Basically, He looks almost the same, But his shell has "PLOT" on it and instead of a natural urge to fight anyone. They have a natural urge to steal your plots.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2008)

Good profile DieHard, welcome aboard.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Good profile DieHard, welcome aboard.



like my sig?


----------



## DieHard (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea, but first I gotta read through all of those pages on the rp to get understand we are at currently. *sigh* this may take a while..


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

Whoa, you're going to read all 90 pages!?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

DieHard said:


> Yea, but first I gotta read through all of those pages on the rp to get understand we are at currently. *sigh* this may take a while..



should only take a week.


----------



## DieHard (Aug 28, 2008)

Of course I can read all of those pages, theirs a reason I call myself *DieHard*!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

whoa, re-size that pic man O.O


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2008)

I must say, while I'm not that good and making up creatures, this one is definitely an odd one.


----------



## DieHard (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn, didn't know it was that big. Took it off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> like my sig?



Stay away from my plotz.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 28, 2008)

Hehe... Plot Dugong....
Will we be seeing him in the main RP any time soon?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Hehe... Plot Dugong....
> Will we be seeing him in the main RP any time soon?



possibly if the plot pirate shows up. (my alter ego. I am Also a plot reaper.)



StrawHat4Life said:


> Stay away from my plotz.



I already haz them


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 28, 2008)

What does the Plot Dugong do exactly?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

battlerek said:


> What does the Plot Dugong do exactly?



he bursts in and steals the reason people are doing things, as such he steals the plot 

if you are after a dog, he will beat you up, steal the dog and run off.


----------



## DieHard (Aug 28, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> he bursts in and steals the reason people are doing things, as such he steals the plot
> 
> if you are after a dog, he will beat you up, steal the dog and run off.



He sounds so evil. Theirs no way such a thing could exist.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2008)

Can Plot Dugong steal my writers block? That would help.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Can Plot Dugong steal my writers block? That would help.



no but he'll sell you plots.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 29, 2008)

PLOT DUGONG, PIRATES AND NINJAS!!


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> PLOT DUGONG, PIRATES AND NINJAS!!



Plot Pirate and Plot ninja are in a never ending battle of plot


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 30, 2008)

?
This does explain why there are single people on this island.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> ?
> This does explain why there are single people on this island.



what does?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 30, 2008)

What was I talking about?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> What was I talking about?



It explains nothing. for plot dugong stole that portion of the plot. thus it does not exist.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Aug 31, 2008)

sorry i have not posted been very busy since school started, im going to give the WG a research department so has my tech won't bowl them over, their solutions won't be has elegant but will make up for it with punishing amounts of firepower, IE We build all metal ships - strong and fast but hard to make. they[The WG] build large ironclad gallons with hundreds of cannons that can shoot armor piercing rounds, and don't require coal since they have sails and can make large numbers of them.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry for not posting yesterday, and i'm not sure when i'll post again. But as it turns out, two weeks ago when i felt like crap. My appendix ruptured, then sealed its self. I went to the emergency room yesterday and had it removed around 9PM, because it ruptured again.

So, yeah. I'm fine.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 31, 2008)

Stupid appendix. 
Nothing good ever comes from them.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 31, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Stupid appendix.
> Nothing good ever comes from them.



damned evolution, remove the appendix already


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 31, 2008)

Evolution needs to get its act together.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 1, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> damned evolution, remove the appendix already



We should all only have one lung too


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2008)

No one's posting.....  I feel so alone...

Anyway, I'll be gone for about a week, checking up on things occasionaly. Keep posting!


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 2, 2008)

Where is everybody in Alabasta? Anybody in the middle of the desert?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 3, 2008)

Where is everyone lately!?


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 3, 2008)

in the FF thread:Zaru

and having a life. (well school, work, etc.)


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> in the FF thread:Zaru
> 
> and having a life. (well school, work, etc.)



Are you implying that I don't have a life!? ... actually, don't answer that one...


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll wisely refrain from saying anything further then


----------



## herczeg (Sep 3, 2008)

oh i can blame the school and the work and the society and Zetta but i just don't feel like writing right now. doing the whole crew alone is a bit much, so i might continue after a loong nap, but probably i will just RP John for now
i don't know why i stopped playing him, it was fun. and his devil fruit is one of the most interrestings i think (pardon my ego). there is no other non-combat df here anyway

(and i just updated his profile)


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 4, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> I'll wisely refrain from saying anything further then



Is it really _that_ difficult to post in multiple Rps?  Its feeling really ronrey in here.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm having a difficult time keeping track of what the ASP's are doing and DB just left me hanging with Garrick's story.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'm having a difficult time keeping track of what the ASP's are doing and DB just left me hanging with Garrick's story.



i just can't think up anything.

and it sucks because it seems that both FF and OP are only active when i am


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

FF not so much but when it comes to OP I agree with you.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> FF not so much but when it comes to OP I agree with you.



It's due to the speed of my posties.


or because Sloth and Kiba fail at plots 

both of you learn to be creative and think up plots!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if we should just blow up this thread and start from scratch. A fresh start.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Sometimes I wonder if we should just blow up this thread and start from scratch. A fresh start.



sometimes i agree. 



and sometimes i have weird ideas for this RP


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

I nominate Infichi for GM.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I nominate Infichi for GM.



where the hell is zetta


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

In the OBD.  

Who seconds my nomination?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> In the OBD.
> 
> Who seconds my nomination?



but what would i do ?

and is his section ban over yet?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Well he said that he was banned from the Outskirts and would return but that was two weeks ago and I've seen him posting in the OBD, so the section ban must be over.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Well he said that he was banned from the Outskirts and would return but that was two weeks ago and I've seen him posting in the OBD, so the section ban must be over.



should PM him and tell him to get back over here lol


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 4, 2008)

OHH yeahhh......Blowing it and starting from the beginning is a very good Idea SH4L.....!!!!Why don't you PM to Zetta or you can post this again in a new Thread.It will be great to start all over again.!!!!


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm too lazy to post anything, can't think atm.  I just dropped out of college to go to S.Korea for school.  The state school I was going to was expensive as fuck just for a semester.  Well I'll start posting again to see if Darth does, I shall be slightly breaking the 4th wall in my post.


----------



## herczeg (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm up for a reboot, but this time every RPer should stay closer to eachother, because we have more storyline than RPer atm...


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohhh I am so happy for a reboot.I will have the chance now to stay with you and form a crew with you guys...if you want of course.
Lets do this reboot SH4L.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

hey i'm the GM here... i think...


am i?


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 4, 2008)

Infichi you agree on the reboot or not?HEHE.......


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

well, since a few seem to agree i kind of want to wait to see what my team (kiba/sloth) think


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 4, 2008)

The restart is a good idea.Since Zetta is away.....one of you guys will become officially the GM


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 4, 2008)

Restart the RP? Not a bad idea, but what will happen to my plans for world domination?


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 4, 2008)

You can continue your Domination plans after the reboot ..........lol


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

I dropped Zetta a PM. 

I'm up for the reboot as well. I'll just miss all the great stories and characters we made here. 

Infinity Island was definitely the height of our success and the beginning of the end in hindsight.


----------



## herczeg (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'll just miss all the great stories and characters we made here.



That's because you don't know yet that one of the assassins has a crush on Hawkins. one of the male assassins...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

herczeg said:


> That's because you don't know yet that one of the assassins has a crush on Hawkins. one of the male assassins...



 Okay lets reboot.....


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> It's due to the speed of my posties.
> 
> 
> or because Sloth and Kiba fail at plots
> ...



Eeeeeh, I'm laaaaaaazy. Guess I could have one of my other characters visit and kick James' ass. Seems like we are already in the middle of an arc however, but not sure where to pick it up from. 



StrawHat4Life said:


> I nominate Infichi for GM.



I think that Infichi and yourself should take over for Zetta and Zorokiller, you two seem to be by far the most active and would do fine as GMs.

And about the reboot:

Hm, I really like the character that I have as well as all of the others however. Maybe we should either have another group arc like Infinity Island or all of us each make a new character as well as keep the current ones.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Eeeeeh, I'm laaaaaaazy. Guess I could have one of my other characters visit and kick James' ass. Seems like we are already in the middle of an arc however, but not sure where to pick it up from.



your going to help a circus.

since you guys didn't post i gave you something to do 




> I think that Infichi and yourself should take over for Zetta and Zorokiller, you two seem to be by far the most active and would do fine as GMs.



but i'm lazy 



> And about the reboot:
> 
> Hm, I really like the character that I have as well as all of the others however. Maybe we should either have another group arc like Infinity Island or all of us each make a new character as well as keep the current ones.



if we did a reboot i'm not sure if i'd keep joseph, but i did come up with a cool character


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I'll keep some of my Marine characters as well. Herczeg don't you have a Marine character?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I think I'll keep some of my Marine characters as well. Herczeg don't you have a Marine character?



is it wrong i've already got a bunch of new plots thought up ?


----------



## herczeg (Sep 4, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> ...or all of us each make a new character as well as keep the current ones.



i don't think more character would solve the problem. we have lots of characters and story arcs, and not enough RP-ers to do them...

also we need marines this time. many tried but all failed before, and i think it's because they all tried alone. so if we really do this reboot, i want a marine crew with at least two or three RP-ers

edit:


StrawHat4Life said:


> I think I'll keep some of my Marine characters as well. Herczeg don't you have a Marine character?



yep, John i don't know yet if i keep him or if i start a new


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

The crew of The Hyperion did not fail they just ran into a case of writers block.


----------



## herczeg (Sep 4, 2008)

so we not talking about a full fresh start (which doesn't mean we can't keep our current characters, and their past actions) just a reorganization of characters?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

No its a true reboot but anyone can choose to keep on their current characters. We'll just start all over again, sort of like a massive retcon. If some want their characters to retain their past histories and actions its up to them really.

Also I'll gladly join a Marine crew.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> No its a true reboot but anyone can choose to keep on their current characters. We'll just start all over again, sort of like a massive retcon. If some want their characters to retain their past histories and actions its up to them really.



i might scrap joseph or just make him a marine for lulz


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Joseph as a Marine. ?

Now that would be interesting.


----------



## herczeg (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> No its a true reboot but anyone can choose to keep on their current characters. We'll just start all over again, sort of like a massive retcon. If some want their characters to retain their past histories and actions its up to them really.
> 
> Also I'll gladly join a Marine crew.



if it's so, we should post it outside the thread, cos people said they ain't joining cos the plot is too advanced. so this reboot is a good chance for them


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 4, 2008)

OHH GREAT!!!A REBOOT!!I think that it will give the chance to many guys in this Forum to join this now.Like Vergil for example.


Anyway if you make a good Marine Crew I am IN!!!

Well I will make a new character when you do this.Congrats to our new GMs


----------



## herczeg (Sep 4, 2008)

anyway, when do you wanna do this, cos i have to go to bed like an hour ago, and tomorrow will be a bloody long day, so i will only be on again this time tomorrow...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Joseph as a Marine. ?
> 
> Now that would be interesting.



yes it would


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok reboot... so are we going to make a new RP, or what?

Also if we do a reboot i can do the civil war in Reed the way i envisioned it- a major story arc that turns Three way with the WG under Edward Domsky plus any of you pirates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I was going to wait for Zetta to respond at least out of deference. If he doesn't then we can post a new thread either tomorrow or Saturday. 

What do you guys prefer?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 4, 2008)

ASAP! *takes out large device* This device will reset the world of my choice back to a specific time *puts out red button* JUST PRESS THE BUTTON!


----------



## herczeg (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Well I was going to wait for Zetta to respond at least out of deference. If he doesn't then we can post a new thread either tomorrow or Saturday.
> 
> What do you guys prefer?



dunno, do you want to change any of the rules?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm on the fence about Bounty Day and I think that we should pick one of the Blue's as a starting point but Marines can start from pretty much anywhere. Everything else is pretty much gravy.


----------



## herczeg (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'm on the fence about Bounty Day and I think that we should pick one of the Blue's as a starting point but Marines can start from pretty much anywhere. Everything else is pretty much gravy.



okay well, i'm off now for about 24 hours, if you start a marine crew count me in. i don't know yet if i go with John or a new one, depends on which one fits better (i really would like a Black Cage Hina kind of crew. Fullbody&Jango is pure win)


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'm on the fence about Bounty Day and I think that we should pick one of the Blue's as a starting point but Marines can start from pretty much anywhere. Everything else is pretty much gravy.



how about i cover bounty day?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought you were lazy?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I thought you were lazy?



I am. i also procrastinate.

but that doesn't mean i'm not dependable occasionally when i feel like it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Alright you do Bounty Day then.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Alright you do Bounty Day then.



bounties will increase randomly based on how i feel then! 

no really i'll try to do a good job.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 4, 2008)

omg..count me in! I'm really active


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Great it looks like everyone's onboard.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 4, 2008)

Awwwww, would it be OK if I kept using Belle and Bolt?  I really liked those characters....


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 4, 2008)

Suggestion, i came up with this for Battleship Salvation RP i started but it would work for the marines as well since their both military- make it so that instead of bounties they have Ranks, From Enlisted into Non-commissioned officers up to officer - they start at any rank but would go up or down based of their Posts actions. 

Also its the ranks of the characters in game so the char could suddenly be lower then their first mate.

Or you could do pay grade (Duh)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Interesting idea DB, yeah I could see that. 

@Sloth, it wouldn't be the same without Belle and Bolt.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Awwwww, would it be OK if I kept using Belle and Bolt?  I really liked those characters....


as long as they are ok surving under my new character, who is now Joseph's brother.



because joseph is now a marine for lulz.



DB_Explorer said:


> Suggestion, i came up with this for Battleship Salvation RP i started but it would work for the marines as well since their both military- make it so that instead of bounties they have Ranks, From Enlisted into Non-commissioned officers up to officer - they start at any rank but would go up or down based of their Posts actions.
> 
> Also its the ranks of the characters in game so the char could suddenly be lower then their first mate.
> 
> Or you could do pay grade (Duh)



basically, all marines start at the bottom and based on how well they RP they get promotions


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

I think that the players should decide what rank they want them to be but nothing above Commander let's say or perhaps Lieutenant and then based on their RP the rank would fluctuate.


----------



## Zetta (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, I've heard you guys want to reboot?

I see no problem with this. The only problem is me. College is starting and time is a valuable commodity for me nowadays. I think you guys need a new GM.

I trust you guys are mature enough to not kill yourselves in the following powerstruggle? 

I might drop in and play every once in a while, but like I said... time is precious nowadays.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

looks like everyone's on board.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Let's get this started then, I suppose.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Let's get this started then, I suppose.



you main GM? I'll handle other things? lol


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I think that the players should decide what rank they want them to be but nothing above Commander let's say or perhaps Lieutenant and then based on their RP the rank would fluctuate.



exactly now for the reboot
((nuclear launch sequence paradox BTW))

Order has bee received

Authication code Alpha Charile Zero Five Zulu

Code Confirmed

Bringing Reboot to Deployment readiness 

*inserts key into switch on one end of the room* - *turns key*  

Reboot is ready Straw hat you have the other key


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> you main GM? I'll handle other things? lol



Okay that's fine also Zorokiller will Co-GM as well if he's up for it.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Okay that's fine also Zorokiller will Co-GM as well if he's up for it.



all right sounds cool.


also, damn they were right when they said "May cause dizziness" on my pain meds XD


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok I posted it. I'll miss this thread.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2008)

reserved my own slot for bounties and announcements


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 4, 2008)

If we are keeping old characters should we post their profiles? Or will you just link them from the old thread?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess I'll link them from the old thread but only if you're leaving the characters as is.


----------



## cloud390 (Jan 25, 2009)

I plan on joining this, anything I should know before hand that happened in this rp?


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 25, 2009)

We moved threads.  

Link removed


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 26, 2009)

Long live version 1.0.


----------

